# Auto Thread!



## Thoor (10. Juli 2010)

Hallo

Ich dachte sowas fehlt hier wirklich... nen richtigen Thread für Autofreaks wie mich :S Gibt zwar schon einen aber der ist nur mit Bildchen gefüllt ^.-

Hier könnt ihr alles posten rund um eure Auto:

-Technische Probleme
-Kaufempfehlungen (Für Zubehör, Auto selbst, Versicherungen etc etc etc)
-Eure neuste Errungenschaft präsentieren

und was euch sonst noch alles einfällt :S

Also ich für meinen Teil frage mich grade was bei meinem Colt CJO vorne raustropft... sieht aus wie Klimawasser, Bremsflüssigkeit, Kühlflüssigkeit und co kg. sind allesamt noch intakt.... 
Weiss jemand wie man nen Wagenheber benutzen kann ohne das Werkzeug zum "raufschrauben" :<

Also dann

Lets ride!


----------



## timinatorxx (10. Juli 2010)

Sooo dann mache ich mal den Anfang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 :

und zwar ich fange in einem monat ( ca. ) mit meiner ausbildung an im 1. lehrjahr bekomme ich ca. 580€ pro monat nun möchte ich mir entlich ein eingenes auto zulegen :

Gebraucht oder leasing erwünscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 : 

Mein absuluter traum wäre wenn ich 

einen Alfa Romeo Giulietta bekommen würde^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (10. Juli 2010)

Leasing würde ich nicht empfehle, kostet einfach zuviel am Anfang und du kannst nichtmal was dran machen.

Kauf lieber was zuverlässiges wie z.b. nen Colt, Nen Golf oder nen Polo mit ~120'000 KM, Baujahr 2000 frisch ab Tüv von nem zuverlässigen Händler. Achte auch ein wenig auf den Hubraum, PS etc. Je mehr davon desto teurer wird die Versicherung und die Steuern. Ich hab nen 1.3l Colt, ist echt keine Rennmaschine aber ich mach auch noch paar Sachen dran (Auspuff etc )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. Juli 2010)

Also wenn ich 18 bin krieg ich den Mitsubishi Colt meiner Mutter. (Farbe ist rot)


----------



## Thoor (10. Juli 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Also wenn ich 18 bin krieg ich den Mitsubishi Colt meiner Mutter. (Farbe ist rot)



Was für ne Modellbezeichnung? CJO oder CA0? Colt ist eines der besten Anfänger autos da sie qualitativ top sind, Ersatzteile billig sind und sie trotzdme sprotlicn sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



für alle die nicht wissen welcher CJ0 und welcher CA0 ist:

CJ0 sieht von hinten so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



CA0 sieht so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. Juli 2010)

Der obere isses.

Find der sieht gut aus und is bestimmt au nicht so schwer zu fahren. Das Ding sieht praktisch wie neu aus. Und für kleinere Reperaturen hab ich Leute inner Familie. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (10. Juli 2010)

Kein Auto ist schwer zu fahren du mussts nur können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokxer (10. Juli 2010)

Will mir einen EVO 8 kaufen. Hab gehört den kann man bis zu 380 PS aufmotzen und das Getriebe schluckt locker 500NM! Nur weis ich ned welche Schwächen das Spielzeug hat.. Wer einen hat bitte um genaue angaben!

Fahr zurzeit einen MY06 Impreza WRX bin eigentlich zufrieden mit der Kiste nur halt zu wenig HP.


----------



## Terrorsatan (11. Juli 2010)

Jokxer schrieb:


> Will mir einen EVO 8 kaufen.



Evo 8 geht über Steuergerät mapping+modifizierter Turbo auf 400+
Wir haben selber einen Evo 8.

Achten sollte man beim Evo auf das Hinterachsdiff, denn das pfeift gerne = bald wechseln ( teuer )
Auch ist die AYC Pumpe beim Evo oft ein problem ( 3000€ ).

für nen guten musste ungf. 15- 18k hinblättern.

Verbrauch hält sich mit 12-13L in grenzen.

Was uns überrascht hat, war die Alltagstauglichkeit.
man kann bequem zu 4t fahren und er zieht auch noch ordentlich ^^
Kofferraum is auch groß ( solang man keine Gasanlage einbaut [ was aber zu empfehlen ist ^^ ] )

Wenn du dir einen kaufst, dann lass ihn auf jedenfall vom Fachmann checken ( nicht jeder Mitsu-Händler kennt sich mit Evos aus.. also musste vllt n weng fahren), denn sobald da mal ein Teil kaputt is, wirds richtig Teuer.

In unseren ersten evo8 isn VW-Bus reingefahren und der Polizist an der Unfallstelle meinte 4000€ Schaden....
Am ende warens 19k schaden und 18k WBW ...


----------



## Thoor (11. Juli 2010)

Na ja, ich würd keinen EVO 8 kaufen.... Impreza ist rein von der Leistung und der Verarbeitung einfach besser... warte lieber auf den neuen STI 2011... Endlich wieder ne Sportlimousine mit ner Minibar hinten drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JhGI9cVzTqc[/youtube]


----------



## Jokxer (11. Juli 2010)

Ich bin ja zufrieden mit meinem 06er Impreza nur hat die Kiste serie 230 PS. Und das ist mir zu wenig..das problem ist beim WRX das das Getriebe bei 400NM+ Kaputt geht und der 2,5l turbo Motor nicht Standfest ist. Vieleicht kauf ich mir auch einen 04er STI mit dem 2,0l Boxa Motor die solln super sein. Nur ich kann mich mit dem aussehen nicht so anfreunden da sehen einfach die Evos geiler aus.


----------



## Jokxer (11. Juli 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Na ja, ich würd keinen EVO 8 kaufen.... Impreza ist rein von der Leistung und der Verarbeitung einfach besser... warte lieber auf den neuen STI 2011... Endlich wieder ne Sportlimousine mit ner Minibar hinten drauf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hab ja keinen Geldbaum im Garten.. ganz neu sind die zu teuer für mich.


----------



## Jokxer (11. Juli 2010)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Achten sollte man beim Evo auf das Hinterachsdiff, denn das pfeift gerne = bald wechseln ( teuer )
> Auch ist die AYC Pumpe beim Evo oft ein problem ( 3000€ ).



In welchem abständen kommt den das Pfeifen bzw. muss man die sachen tauschen? Alle paar Jahre oder wie?


----------



## Vanth1 (11. Juli 2010)

Ich hole mir höchstwahrscheinlich das schöne ding hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (11. Juli 2010)

Gute Wahl, Heckantrieb ist halt doch noch was anderes.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Diesel oder Benziner?

@Evo 8 Diskussion:
Ich steh zwar auch auf die Evos, würde mir aber wohl keinen kaufen, da gibt es einfach stärkere Alternativen. Subaru fährt meines Wissens immernoch nahezu komplett mit Allrad und die Verarbeitung macht sich durchaus bemerkbar.

Mein Traumauto wär nen' Aston Martin V8 Vantage oder nen Nissan GTR.


----------



## Vanth1 (11. Juli 2010)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Gute Wahl, Heckantrieb ist halt doch noch was anderes..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




uff.....noch am überlegen ^^ 
aber ich glaub wohl eher diesel.Wird zwar mehr ksoten aber was solls


----------



## Jokxer (11. Juli 2010)

Ich lass mir jetzt von einem bekannten Mal die ECU optimieren in Verbindung mit einer 3" Turbo back Anlage von HKS od. Aerys + einem HKS Luftfiltersystem auf 98 OCT abgestimmt. Müsste sich ausgehen das er unter den 400NM bleibt und ansonsten wenn’s drüber geht heist es halt sachte fahren. Voll weglassen bei der Ampel etc. mach ich sowieso nicht von daher müsste es schon klappen. Naja falls es dann wirklich hinüber ist werd ich mir ein STI V6 Getriebe verbauen...


----------



## Medmius (11. Juli 2010)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Mein Traumauto wär nen' Aston Martin V8 Vantage oder nen Nissan GTR.



Skyline R34 finde ich deutlich besser als den neuen R35


----------



## pampam (11. Juli 2010)

timinatorxx schrieb:


> Sooo dann mache ich mal den Anfang
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wieviel wilslt du denn für dein erstes Auto ausgeben? Die Versicherung wird außerdem richtig teuer, als anfänger.
Ich werde auch bald 18 und ich hab mir erstmal ein Motorrad gekauft, das ich jetzt schon versichert habe, so gehe ich gleich am 1.1.11 um eine Stufe runter. Und in ein bis zwei Jahren kauf mir mir selbst ein auto und übernimm die Versicherung von Motorrad. Bis ich dann ein eigenes habe darf ich den Ford Galaxy (perfektes Anfängerauto xD) von meinem Vater fahren, der mit 3000km im Jahr eh fast nur steht.
Hier mal ein Bild von meinem Motorrad (das Rechte ist meins).


----------



## Jokxer (11. Juli 2010)

Skylines wären natürlich die krönung eines Sportwagens. Aber die Kisten haben zu viel Gewicht.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wAZFbsmcB-o&feature=player_embedded[/youtube]


----------



## Vanth1 (11. Juli 2010)

pampam schrieb:


> Wieviel wilslt du denn für dein erstes Auto ausgeben? Die Versicherung wird außerdem richtig teuer, als anfänger.
> Ich werde auch bald 18 und ich hab mir erstmal ein Motorrad gekauft, das ich jetzt schon versichert habe, so gehe ich gleich am 1.1.11 um eine Stufe runter. Und in ein bis zwei Jahren kauf mir mir selbst ein auto und übernimm die Versicherung von Motorrad. Bis ich dann ein eigenes habe darf ich den Ford Galaxy (perfektes Anfängerauto xD) von meinem Vater fahren, der mit 3000km im Jahr eh fast nur steht.
> Hier mal ein Bild von meinem Motorrad (das Rechte ist meins).




wieviel zahlste fürs motorrad? 



Ich hol mir demnächst die Dax Skyteam
also die replika vom honda dax.Macht höllischen spaß
dann gibts neben dem BMW 3er noch die kleine süße Dax^^


----------



## Hordlerkiller (11. Juli 2010)

also meine wird sein ^^


http://www.audi.de/de/brand/de/neuwagen/a1/a1/360-grad-ansicht...color.F14%20L8L8.roofcolor.P5.rim.MRADC5I.addprstring.F14%20Y56Y|F56%20%20%20%20%20YR|GWMSWMS.cover.GWMSWMS-F56%20%20%20%20%20YR.inlay.MEIH5MQ.html 


in 1.6 tdi automatic ab 2011 januar zu haben für 16.000 zu haben


----------



## pampam (11. Juli 2010)

Vanth schrieb:


> wieviel zahlste fürs motorrad?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fürs Motorrad Zahl ich grademal 136€ Versicherung pro Jahr (inkl. Schutzbrief) und knapp 50€ Steuer.
Es ist ne Suzuki Savage mit 650ccm und 31PS. Für ein Auto müsste ich warscheinlich das 10-Fache für die Versicherung zahlen,
außer ich würde die Versicherung über meine eltern laufen lassen, aber dann geh ich auch nicht mit den Prozenten runter.
Wenn ich dann irgendwann die Versicherung vom Motorad für ein Auto übernehmen, muss ich halt beim Motorrad neu anfangen, was
aber aufgrund von zweitfahrzeug und meinem höheren Alter dann günstiger ist als jetzt.


----------



## Thoor (12. Juli 2010)

Hübsches Motorrad, auch wenn nicht so mein Ding  Ich hät mir lieber ne gebrauchte Kawasaki Ninja geholt :U


----------



## Manowar (12. Juli 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Also ich für meinen Teil frage mich grade was bei meinem Colt CJO vorne raustropft... sieht aus wie Klimawasser, Bremsflüssigkeit, Kühlflüssigkeit und co kg. sind allesamt noch intakt....
> Weiss jemand wie man nen Wagenheber benutzen kann ohne das Werkzeug zum "raufschrauben" :<



Das ein wenig genauer zu erklären, wäre schon von Vorteil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Desweiteren hat fast jede Flüssigkeit im Auto eine andere Farbe,Geschmack und Geruch.
Der einfachste Fall für dein Problem momentan:
Durch die Hitze draussen, lässt dein Wagen vllt ein bißchen Kühlwasser über das Überdruckventil ab (Kontrolle).
("D"s sind toll am Anfang) Deine andere Frage versteh ich nicht wirklich?
Du nimmst halt einen Wagenheber, stellst ihn an die Stelle, andem man die Fläche anbringt und pumpst ihn hoch? (Handbremse oder Keile an die Reifen - gerade Fläche)

Ich hab vor kurzem nen Eisenmann Topf für Berta gekauft <3
Ist nicht wirklich laut, aber brummiger und man merkt ihm nun sein Hubraum an.
An meinem Dicken wird nicht viel gemacht, weil ich nach dem Motto gehe "Hubraum statt Spoiler" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (12. Juli 2010)

Wie man nen Wagenheber bedient weiss ich schon, nur fehlt mir das "pumpwerkzeug".... ist kein hydraulischer heber...

BTW am mittwoch bekomme ich meinen magnaflow endtopf, lasierte heckleuchten und nen satz eibach federn


----------



## Lari (12. Juli 2010)

Mein kleiner Asiate 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hyundai Getz TBI 1.1 Facelift BJ 09

Already done:
3 cm tiefer Eibach
16" Alufelgen Dotz Shuriken
Heckscheiben getönt
Eisschaden ausgebeult 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



To do:
Sportauspuff/-luftfilter
Heckspoiler
vielleicht irgendwann mal ein Lipkit
an der Beleuchtung rumspielen
eventuell Folieren
Klarglasrückleuchten




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (12. Juli 2010)

Dann zeig doch bitte mal nen Bild von dem Wagenheber den du hast, denn deine Beschreibung dazu, ist ..*hust*

Ich find den Sound vom Magnaflow einfach furchtbar. Ich hätte gern einen von Reuter gehabt, aber nen tausender für nen ESD hinzulegen, ist mir dann auch zu viel *g*
Welche Rückleuchten hast du da? Ich bezweifel einfach mal, das sie legal sind.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Edit:
Warum der Sportluftfilter? Die Dinger sind Gift für den Motor.. 
Wenn du nen hochgezüchteten Wagen hast, ok.. aber bei einer 1.1l Maschine?
Durch die Sportluftfilter kommt einiges mehr an Staub in den Motor


----------



## Lari (12. Juli 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Edit:
> Warum der Sportluftfilter? Die Dinger sind Gift für den Motor..
> Wenn du nen hochgezüchteten Wagen hast, ok.. aber bei einer 1.1l Maschine?
> Durch die Sportluftfilter kommt einiges mehr an Staub in den Motor



Hmmmm, der verzweifelte Versuch aus der Maschine ein bisschen gescheiten Ton zu bekommen ;D Noch isser nicht drin, mal gucken was der ESD kann, wird vermutlich ein Fox Duplex, aber da schau ich mich nochmal um.


----------



## Manowar (12. Juli 2010)

Vorallem wenn man keinen Schimmer hat, kann der Sportluftfilter (der oft mehrleistung verspricht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) zur Leistungsminderung führen. 
Wenn diese am falschen Ort angebracht sind, zieht er warme Luft.
Besserer Sound: anderer ESD, Vor- / Mittelschaldämpfer (je nachdem was vorhanden ist), Kat (Metallkat kaufen) andere Krümmer.
Der andere Luftfilter wird nur ein wenig pfeifen und da merkst du eigentlich nicht wirklich was von.


----------



## Lari (12. Juli 2010)

Hab mich nur ein wenig eingelesen, du bist der erste, der auf die negativen Aspekte eines anderen Luftfilters eingeht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Einbau mach ich natürlich bei eigentlich allem nicht selbst, mal ausgenommen von Klarglasrückleuchten oder dergleichen. Und wenn, dann ist auch alles qualitativ hochwertig.
Na mal gucken, was dieses Jahr noch kommt, vermutlich Innenraum anders beleuchten. Nächstes Frühjahr gehts dann wieder eins Eingemachte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (12. Juli 2010)

Ich hab mich selber mal für einen interessiert, also hab ich mich nicht nur ein wenig eingelesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Selber machen spart aber viiiiel Geld - zumindest, wenn man bei BMW reparieren lässt *g*
Beispiel Bremsen VA : kostet mich ~200Euro, bei BMW wären es ~500 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Man darf sich bei solchen Sachen nicht unterschätzen (es sei denn man hat von Technik wirklich 0 Ahnung)


----------



## Lari (12. Juli 2010)

Naja, was wurde denn bisher gemacht:
Eibach Federn - die macht man mal nicht eben selbst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Tönungsfolien - da spar ich mir die Arbeit und hab dafür 5 Jahre Garantie + sauber folierte Scheiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Reifen - Jau, die hab ich allein drauf gemacht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Audio hab ich selbst verlegt, weitestgehend unsichtbar.
ESD und sowas lass ich dann aber wieder machen, aber nicht in einer Vertragswerkstatt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ja, es kann verdammt schnell verdammt teuer werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (12. Juli 2010)

Ja ok, bei einigen Sachen ist es klar, das man es machen lassen muss, weil das Equipment teurer wäre, als der Besuch bei der Werkstatt.
Aber gerade der ESD ist doch echt einfach, selbst bei meiner komplett verschweissten Auspuffanlage.
Ich weiß nicht wie es bei deiner Anlage ist, aber könnte sein, das der ESD mit einer Schelle am Rohr hängt und dann schraubst du einfach deinen drunter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und selbst wenn nicht, dann kaufst du dir eine passende Schelle und flext dein altes Rohr passend zurecht.
Ruhig mal mutig sein, geht nicht immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 schief 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Edit
http://www.coltmania.de wohl das passende für dich!
Ich bin übers E39 Forum tierisch froh, durch die Leute da hab ich schon viele viele Teuros gespart und man bekommt nette Ideen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pampam (12. Juli 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Hübsches Motorrad, auch wenn nicht so mein Ding  Ich hät mir lieber ne gebrauchte Kawasaki Ninja geholt :U



Klar, und die Drossel ich dann auf 34 PS (in den ersten 2 Jahren darf man ja nicht mehr als 34PS und 0,16kw/kg fahren)... als anfängermotorrad eignet es sich jedenfalls
und dank den 650ccm kommt es wohl besser vom fleck, als andere Motorräder mit <34PS (zumindest was beschleunigung angeht).
Was für ne Schande, wenn man mit ner gedrosselten Ninja mit 34PS rumfährt xD. Ich hab für mein Motorrad 1500€ gezahlt (19500km, Bj 1996), für so ne Rennmaschine in nem brauchbaren zustand zahlt man ja deutlich mehr.


----------



## Manowar (12. Juli 2010)

War bei meinem Kumpel nicht gerade weniger lustig mit seiner R6 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hat sich aber trotzdem schön fahren lassen.
Ich bleibe zum Glück hart und fange nichtm mitm Moppedführerschein an..ich würde mich mit einem Motorrad definitiv tot fahren :<


----------



## MasterXoX (12. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <3 der Preis wird euch übrigens umhauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (12. Juli 2010)

Du meinst die Spritkosten, die man für einen 5l V8 bezahlt, der dann trotzdem nur 200 ps hat? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Deswegen sind die hier ja so billig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (12. Juli 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Du meinst die Spritkosten, die man für einen 5l V8 bezahlt, der dann trotzdem nur 200 ps hat?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ne.

Der Mustang kostet nur 154,70€ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ennia (13. Juli 2010)

So bei mir steht bald der Kauf meines dritten Autos an und es wird ein:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Audi A4 Avant, BJ. 2007, 2.0 TDI quattro.*
Sogar mit den gleichen Felgen und Lackierung. Ich steig auf den Avant um, da ich wegen meinem Hobby mehr Platz im Kofferaum brauche ^^
Familienplanung steht auch an und da hat ein Kombi einfach seine Vorteile 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die Vorgänger waren auch schöne Audi A4:

A4, BJ. 1998, 1.8T mit 210.000km und neuem Tauschmotor übernommen
gefahren bin ich damit ca. 2,5 Jahre (40.000km)

A4, BJ. 1999, 2.5 TDi quattro mit 60.000km übernommen
gefahren bin ich damit bis jetzt ca. 1,5 Jahre (18.000km)

sparsam waren/sind beide nicht, aber man fährt hier einfach ein richtiges Auto. 
Die Austattung, die Leistung, der Klang des Türenschließens - einfach Audi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ach ja: Wenn jemand vor hat den Querlenker eines A4s zu Tauschen - fragt mich, ich bin schon routiniert ^^


----------



## Deathstyle (13. Juli 2010)

Ich weiß nicht, aber iwie ist mir nen 3er in der Regel immernoch lieber als ein A4 - aber der Trend der meisten Leute geht ja zu Audi, hat das nen Grund der mir noch nicht so geläufig ist?


----------



## Ogil (13. Juli 2010)

Der schlechte Ruf der BMW-Fahrer vielleicht? Auf der Autobahn draengeln um sich den letzten Behindertenparkplatz untern Nagel reissen zu koennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Nicht aufregen - fahr ja selbst nen 3er...


----------



## Thoor (13. Juli 2010)

Na ja wenn 3er dann bitte nen M3.... dann biste das Türken und Pöbel Image eh los... :>

M3 mit heckantrieb im winter auf eis mit sommerräder <3 muss man erlebt haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (13. Juli 2010)

Der hier hat mit dem Türkenimage auch nix' am Hut.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Ogil: Dieses Bild hab ich nicht im Kopf ^^
Ich meine aber allgemein, scheinbar findet die Mehrheit den A4 Avant einfach schöner?! Ich meine ich kanns nur mit unserem Vergleichen aber vom Fahrverhalten stinkt der A4 völlig ab und von Bequemlichkeit und Aussehen muss man sich sicher streiten, nimmt sich aber nicht allzuviel.


/e:
@Thoor: M3 <3


----------



## Falathrim (13. Juli 2010)

Heute auf der Arbeit mitm Kollegen ueber Autos geplaudert, ich so: <<ich mag audi und bmw nicht so>>
er so: <<warum?>>
ich: <<bmw fahren fast nur arschloecher, audi haeufig russen>>
dann fiel mir auf dass mein kollege russe ist und audi faehrt...kam nicht so gut

und.ja,meine.tastatur.IST.im.Arsch


----------



## MasterXoX (13. Juli 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Heute.auf.der.Arbeit...mitm.Kollegen.[ber.Autos.geplaudert,ich.so..<ich.mag.audi.und.bmw.nicht.so>...er.so.<warum?>...ich<bmw.fahren.fast.nur.arschloecher,audi.haeufig.russen>...dann.fiel.mir.auf.dass.mein.kollege.russe.ist.und.audi.faehrt...kam.nicht.so.gut
> 
> und.ja,meine.tastatur.IST.im.Arsch




wtf


----------



## Falathrim (13. Juli 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> wtf



Also komm, so schwer ist es nun auch nicht zu lesen...und die ganze Zeit mit Bildschirmtastatur schreiben stinkt an


----------



## Manowar (14. Juli 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Na ja wenn 3er dann bitte nen M3.... dann biste das Türken und Pöbel Image eh los... :>
> 
> M3 mit heckantrieb im winter auf eis mit sommerräder <3 muss man erlebt haben
> 
> ...




Naja ich denke die E36 Zeiten sind nun echt vorbei, das da noch normale Leute mit fahren.
Find ich eigentlich schade, weil mein erster war ein E36 und das Cabrio gefällt mir sehr.
Ich denke da oben wurde entweder vom E36 oder E46 geschrieben, der neue E90 fällt da nun garnicht drunter und den E46 M3 kannste gegenüber dem neuen 3.35i vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und Audi mit BMW zu vergleichen ist nun wirklich keine riesen Schlucht.
Ich bin absoluter BMW Freund und werde warscheinlich immer einen fahren, aber was Fahrwerk etc angeht, sind die absolut gleich.
Je nach Model ist Audi härter abgestimmt und mal BMW.
Bei den beiden geht es wirklich nur drum, was einem optisch besser passt.


----------



## vollmi (14. Juli 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Du meinst die Spritkosten, die man für einen 5l V8 bezahlt, der dann trotzdem nur 200 ps hat?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wie kommt man eigentlich zur Annahme das ein 5L V8 Nennenswert mehr Sprit braucht als ein hochgezüchteter Turbomotor mit ähnlicher Leistungsausbeute aber völlig mühsamer Leistungsentfaltung?

Ich fahr meine:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch mit 10.5 Litern durch die Gegend und bin nicht grad der Gemütliche Typ.
Und das Teil hat immerhin 5.7 Liter Hubraum und ein bisschen mehr als 200 PS.

Und nochwas zum Autokauf. Nie würde ich mir n Neuwagen kaufen. Ich schreib doch nicht über 10% vom Kaufpreis ab nur weil ich das Nummernschild dranschraube.
Autos haben im ersten Jahr einen wirklich massiven Wertverlust. Also lieber n Jahreswagen kaufen oder noch älter.
Dafür kann man das Geld dann gleich in ein richtiges Auto investieren.


----------



## Manowar (14. Juli 2010)

vollmi schrieb:


> Wie kommt man eigentlich zur Annahme das ein 5L V8 Nennenswert mehr Sprit braucht als ein hochgezüchteter Turbomotor mit ähnlicher Leistungsausbeute aber völlig mühsamer Leistungsentfaltung?
> 
> 
> Auch mit 10.5 Litern durch die Gegend und bin nicht grad der Gemütliche Typ.
> Und das Teil hat immerhin 5.7 Liter Hubraum und ein bisschen mehr als 200 PS.




Weil es einfach Fakt ist?
Bis auf die Autobahn, da gebe ich dir vollkommen recht (und darauf beziehst du wohl auch deine 10l *hust*)! Was mir Amerikaner aber auch nicht attraktiver macht, weil das durch dieses ewig lang übersetzte Getriebe kommt..
Der Mustang (zu dem ich das gesagt habe) hat als kleinsten Motor 3,8l und holt da sagenhafte 108kw raus. Du willst jetzt nicht wirklich sagen, das das toll ist oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich mag Corvettes und schnell sind sie, keine Frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ABER die könnten viel mehr aus den Motoren holen, wenn sie einfach mal was dran machen würden..die Motoren sind quasi seit 40 Jahren unberührt.


----------



## vollmi (14. Juli 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Ich mag Corvettes und schnell sind sie, keine Frage
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wozu auch was ändern das funktioniert. So ein Motor spult 500'000km ab davon die ersten 160'000 nur mit Oelwechsel in der Wartung (keine zündkerzen oder sowas).
Ich will den Wagen fahren und nicht ständig mit hochwertigen teuren Teilen in der Garage reparieren lassen. Da zieh ich die einfache aber robuste Technik vor.

Wozu dann einen technisch komplexen Motor mit 4 Ventilen pro Zylinder, verstellbarer Nockenwelle, zwei Turbos und dem ganzen Geraffel einbauen der dasselbe leisten aber ein vielfaches kostet genau gleichviel (oder unwesentlich weniger) verbraucht. Hohe Wartungskosten verursacht (viele Gleitteile viel Wartung viel was kaputtgehen kann).

ein Porsche GT3 ist vergleichbar mit einer Corvette Z06 desselben Jahrgangs ist aber leistungsärmer, verbraucht mehr und hat einen Motor der mehr Wartung benötigt und dessen Teile einiges Teurer sind.

mfG René


----------



## Manowar (14. Juli 2010)

Du setzt eine Corvette vor einen deutschen Supersportler? Und das subjektiv gesehen? Uff.
Und das mit den 500tkm ist nen relativ lahmer Vergleich, weil das auch nen Motor aus nem Punto schafft.

Ich verstehe deine Meinung dazu, trotzdem ist Corvette einfach "altmodisch", ja, sie kann schnell fahren..geradeaus.

Aber bevor ich in eine Schiene gerate, wo ich nicht rein will..ich liebe V8 Motoren *g*


----------



## vollmi (14. Juli 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Du setzt eine Corvette vor einen deutschen Supersportler? Und das subjektiv gesehen? Uff.



nö nicht subjektiv. Objektiv 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich mein die schnellsten Seriensportwagen auf dem Nürburgring sind neben der Corvette ZR-1 nur noch die Japaner mit dem GT-R. Dafür das man mit der Corvette nur schnell geradeausfahren kann ist ne 7:26er Rundenzeit doch ziemlich ansprechend. Wie schnell fuhr die Strecke bis jetzt einer der hochgezüchteten Serienmässigen Supersportwagen deutscher Hersteller? Nur das wir einen vergleich haben zwischen der billigen Altmodischen Technik eines amerikanischen Planwagens und der hypermodernen Technik eines deutschen Triebwerks.



> Und das mit den 500tkm ist nen relativ lahmer Vergleich, weil das auch nen Motor aus nem Punto schafft.



Macht dabei aber nur halb soviel spass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Ich verstehe deine Meinung dazu, trotzdem ist Corvette einfach "altmodisch", ja, sie kann schnell fahren..geradeaus.
> 
> Aber bevor ich in eine Schiene gerate, wo ich nicht rein will..ich liebe V8 Motoren *g*



Ich mag V10 noch lieber, aber eine Giftschlange kann ich mir nicht leisten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und Altmodisch finde ich die Vette schlichtweg nicht. Sie ist einfach aufgebaut. Aber GFK und Glasfaser Blattfedern finde ich jetzt im Fahrwerksbereich alles andere als Altmodisch. Ist halt ein anderes Konzept, dafür aber leichter als Spiralfedern.
Die Transaxlebauweise ist ebenfalls nicht altmodisch. Und auch der Motor wird immerwieder überarbeitet. Da wo es was bringt nicht da wo es das Konzept einfach nur komplizierter macht.

mfG René


----------



## Manowar (14. Juli 2010)

Bloß das die ZR1 eine Kompressoraufladung hat und somit nicht unter deine einfachen V8 Maschinen fällt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die ZR1 gefällt mir auch..ohne Frage (und die Technik hat sich mit dem Model wirklich weiterentwickelt!). 
Dennoch würde ich bei so einem schnellen Auto, nie einen Ami nehmen (Das sage ich als Ami 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).
Die Elektronischen Helferlein, die Verarbeitung und die höhere Sicherheit, würden mich immer zu nem Deutschen treiben.

"Die Japaner behaupteten nämlich mit dem GT-R für die Umrundung der Nordschleife 7 Minuten und 29 Sekunden zu brauchen, was ihnen Porsche allerdings nicht abnahm, da der Sportler 20 Kilo schwerer als der 911 Turbo ist. Die Zuffenhausener besorgten sich daraufhin einen GT-R aus den USA und benötigten mit einem Profi-Rennfahrer immer noch 7:54 Minuten, womit der Verdacht nahe war, dass die Japaner vorher bei ihrem Sportler unter der Haube ein paar zusätzliche Pferde rausholten."
Quelle worldofcars
So viel zum GT-R, was man glaubt, bleibt natürlich jedem selbst überlassen *g*

Die Viper war immer ein Traumauto für mich..ist einfach ein Biest. Kauf ich mir dann, wenn ich Millionär werde, weil dann kann ich mir mehrere Wagen in die Garage stellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bleiben wir einfach mal dabei, das wir beide nen V unter der Haube haben und glücklich damit sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (14. Juli 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Naja ich denke die E36 Zeiten sind nun echt vorbei, das da noch normale Leute mit fahren.



Na danke auch - das gute Stueck ist doch grad mal 15 Jahre alt und hat erst um die 220k km weg...

Ich mag die meisten "modernen" Autos nicht: Spielzeuglenkung, elektronischer Schnickschnack den kein Mensch braucht und Designs die einfach dem Vorgaengerdesign + ein paar Rundungen/etwas Aufpusten entsprechen. Unschoen und einfach nicht das, was ich von einem Auto will.


----------



## Manowar (14. Juli 2010)

Such mal bei Mobile einen gut erhaltenen E36 der nicht eklig verbastelt wurde..
Das meinte ich damit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (14. Juli 2010)

:O heute meinen colt gebracht für diverses tuning

Für das fahrwerk hats leider nicht gelangt =(


----------



## Jokxer (14. Juli 2010)

Hab mir jetzt ein STI V6 Getriebe Kit gekauft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

! Nun wird die Kiste aufgemotzt.


----------



## vollmi (17. Juli 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Bloß das die ZR1 eine Kompressoraufladung hat und somit nicht unter deine einfachen V8 Maschinen fällt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja Kompressor ist ja sozusagen der Anfang des Motorentunings. Sehr viel einfacher und Wartungsärmer als eine Turboaufladung auch was den Verschleiss des Verdichters angeht.



> "Die Japaner behaupteten nämlich mit dem GT-R für die Umrundung der Nordschleife 7 Minuten und 29 Sekunden zu brauchen, was ihnen Porsche allerdings nicht abnahm, da der Sportler 20 Kilo schwerer als der 911 Turbo ist. Die Zuffenhausener besorgten sich daraufhin einen GT-R aus den USA und benötigten mit einem Profi-Rennfahrer immer noch 7:54 Minuten, womit der Verdacht nahe war, dass die Japaner vorher bei ihrem Sportler unter der Haube ein paar zusätzliche Pferde rausholten."



Wobei ich auch denke das die USA GT-R auch leistungsärmer sein könnten (wegen der strengen Abgasgesetze in Californien)



> Bleiben wir einfach mal dabei, das wir beide nen V unter der Haube haben und glücklich damit sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du sagt es V ist geil. Und viel Hubraum ist noch geiler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfG René


----------



## Manowar (20. Juli 2010)

Thoor? Jokxer? Ergebnisse? :>


----------



## Jokxer (21. Juli 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Thoor? Jokxer? Ergebnisse? :>



Getriebe wird dieses WE eingebaut. Und dann gehts ab zum Gabat-tuning.at 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Thoor (21. Juli 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Thoor? Jokxer? Ergebnisse? :>



Wat wie wo? :O um was gings? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 war grad brain afk muss mir erstmal das zeuch durchlesen

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=0SaY7ypuY9s[/youtube]

 ums mit den worten eines youtube users zu sagen: I think I just&#65279; wet myself.

alter falter son sound hab ich noch nie gesehen o.O

/e @mano: ach soooooo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 jetz habs ichs kapiert^^

Jo morgen kommt mein auto zurück mit magnaflwo esd und laiserten heckleuchten, dann mach ich dieses we heckscheiben und seitenkleber drauf und bin dann erstmal ne woche im urlaub... danach (in 2 monaten wenn lohn zusammengespart ist) kommen neue felgen + getönte scheiben (mal schauen ob ich gleich winterräder kaufe....) und dann irgendwann wenn ich wirkich bissl kohle übrig habe kommt tieferlegungssatz und evtl noch n bodykit... im innenraum werd ich evtl noch sitzbezüge montieren (habs schonmal versucht aber ich glaub ich bin zu blöd dafür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

so ein esd system wär doch was für dich : [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XJXLV3-MYDc&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Manowar (21. Juli 2010)

Dann mach mal ende des Jahres nen paar Bilder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich muss sagen, vom Auspuff her, finde ich die AMGs einfach nur wahnsinn.
So ein unglaublich schöner Sound!
Leider ne dämliche Quelle, aber da kommt der Sound am besten rüber.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AYbKyrCYC_M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Der Auspuff vom den M3 ist schon lecker, nicht übertrieben, nicht am kreischen..genau meins 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Jokxer schrieb:


> Getriebe wird dieses WE eingebaut. Und dann gehts ab zum Gabat-tuning.at
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Leistungswerte Vorher/Nachher absolut erwünscht :>
Bilder wären auch was feines 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich weiß noch nicht wirklich, was ich als nächstes machen will..
Zur Auswahl stehen:
1.neue Felgen (da kämen E39 M5 Felgen)
2. eine Kennfeldoptimierung (würde 20PS bringen und 28NM)
3.Folien an die Scheiben
4.M5 Spiegel
Wenn meine Kats durch sind, würde ich 200er Zellen Kats verbauen, was nen kleinen Leistungsschub gibt und nen kernigeren Sound. (Und nein, die Abgaswerte wären absolut ok)
Hilfe.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hier mal so nebenher, die beiden M5 die mich auf dem letzten E39 Treffen ausm Bett geschmissen haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dieser Wagen ist übrigens der absolute wahnsinn! 
Gekauft in Hawaii für sagenhafte 8k Euro! Mit der Überführung etc hatte er einen M5 (wie geleckt) für 11k Euro und das wahnsinnige dabei..37tkm gelaufen! Der war gerade mal eingefahren O_o




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=osHoVODF1Kk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bJAhxc6QP_c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Jokxer (22. Juli 2010)

Mal gucken wie meiner dann klingt mit der Invidia G200 Turbo Back Anlage und HKS Luftfilter.


----------



## Thoor (22. Juli 2010)

l o l

mein tuner brachte mir eben das auto zurück (ja um 22.00 noch, kompliment an dieser stelle!) 

er selber kam mit nem M3 und n kollege fuhr mein auto. Ich dacht nur so "alter der m3 hat mal nen geilen sound drauf hät ich auch gern".

Dann bermerk ich erst: omg der m3 ist ja augeschaltet.... was da so rumohrt ist mein kleiner 1.3l motor xD WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH ICH BIN VERLIEBT 

magnaflow ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (23. Juli 2010)

Und zu der Zeit warst du komplett besoffen?
Wie kann man einen R6 oder V8 (ka ob e46 oder e90 *g*) mit einem 1,3l 4Zylinder verwechseln? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mach mal ne Soundprobe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potpotom (23. Juli 2010)

Ich habe mal ne dumme Frage... was kostet denn der ganze Spass einen Kleinwagen, sofern der 1,3L das auch ist, so zu tunen. Kommt es da nicht günstiger oder preislich in die Nähe gleich ein grösseres Modell zu kaufen?

Ich will nicht flamen oder euer Hobby schlecht machen... hatte selbst überlegt einen normalen Focus zu holen und habe dann gleich den RS genommen weil die Unterschiede vom Preis her irgendwie winzig waren.

Nur reine Neugierde, was treibt euch an? Die Einzigartigkeit eurer Fahrzeuge? Der Spass beim basteln? Das ihr wirklich nur das tunt, was ihr auch wollt oder ist es doch günstiger viel selbst zu machen?


----------



## Manowar (23. Juli 2010)

Ich hatte das Glück, das ich bei 60% bei der Versicherung einsteigen konnte, weswegen ich mir auch die Dicke kaufen konnte.
Bei den schwächer Motorisierten greift da oft der Unterhalt.
Trotzdem will man natürlich was leckeres unterm Popo haben, was einen zum grinsen bringt, wenn man einsteigt.
Für viele Leute ist das Auto einfach nur ein Objekt, um von A nach B zu kommen, was bei den Bastlern aber einfach nicht so ist.

Bei mir ist es, das sich mein Auto von den anderen E39 abheben soll und ich Freude daran habe, ihn so zu sehen und zu spüren :>
Es ist tausend mal günstiger die Sachen selbst zu machen, wenn man aber kein Schweissgerät hat, bzw nicht schweissen kann, dann muss man da auch mal jemanden ranlassen.
Ich hab da Glück, das ich sehr gut mit dem Werkstattleiter auskomme und so auch für nen kleines Trinkgeld die Hebebühne benutzen kann, weswegen ich unglaublich viel Geld spare.

Meiner sieht bullig aus, macht nen brummigen Sound (nicht übertrieben) und ist sagenhafte 3cm Tiefergelegt (kein Mensch würde es erkennen (außer andere E39 Freunde), aber ich merk es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich war vor kurzem auf einem E39 Treffen (65 Autos) und da sieht man unglaublich viele einzigartige Sachen.
Einer hat z.B. von außen garnichts an dem Auto gemacht (außer vllt andere Felgen) und sonst liebt er einfach seinen Innenraum.
Der hat ALLES mit Nappaleder bezogen, Massageeinheiten in die Sitze gebaut, eine sanfte Beleuchtung etc dadrin,..der setzt sich in sein Auto und schwebt auf Wolke7

Es ist wie bei jedem Hobby..jeder entscheidet, wieviel Geld und vorallem, wieviel Zeit er da investiert

Ich kann von mir nur sagen, das wenn ich nen stressigen Arbeitstag hatte und ich mich in mein Auto setze, das ich einfach ein Grinsen im Gesicht habe und mich jedes mal aufs neue freue, dieses wunderbare Auto zu fahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
(und..BMW Fahrer haben den meisten Sex!) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (23. Juli 2010)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Ich habe mal ne dumme Frage... was kostet denn der ganze Spass einen Kleinwagen, sofern der 1,3L das auch ist, so zu tunen. Kommt es da nicht günstiger oder preislich in die Nähe gleich ein grösseres Modell zu kaufen?
> 
> Ich will nicht flamen oder euer Hobby schlecht machen... hatte selbst überlegt einen normalen Focus zu holen und habe dann gleich den RS genommen weil die Unterschiede vom Preis her irgendwie winzig waren.
> 
> Nur reine Neugierde, was treibt euch an? Die Einzigartigkeit eurer Fahrzeuge? Der Spass beim basteln? Das ihr wirklich nur das tunt, was ihr auch wollt oder ist es doch günstiger viel selbst zu machen?



Nur so als kleiner Anhaltspunkt:

Ich hab mein Auto für umgerechnet ca 4'000 Euro gekauft (Mitsubishi Colt CJO, 100tkm, Zahnriemen gewechselt, frisch vorgeführt, 8 fach bereift, 6 monate garantie)
Dann hat die Versicherung für 1 Jahr mit der Steuer zusammen ca 1'000 Euro gekostet
Der neue Auspuff an meinem Auto hat jetzt nochmal ~ 500 Euro gekostet (Magnaflow Exhaust + Arbeit)

von daher doch recht teuer, wenn du jedoch dafür lebst und diese leidenschaft auch mitlebst wirst du mit vergnügen dabei sparen... andere ballern sich halt die birne mit alkohol oder drogen oder sonst was weg, oder haben ein anderes hobby, bei mir ist es jetzt mein auto... :-)

@Mano, soundprobe folgt in ca 2 Monaten, bilder folgen wenns schön wetter ist (Das mit dem M3 war nur zur verbildlichung wie laut der auspuff röhrt ._. ich weiss nichtmal obsn M3 war, es war stockdunkel und hat in strömen geregnet, aber ich dachte die M3 luftschlitze aufblitzen zu sehen.)

LG

@mano: ist das in der signatur eigentlich den bmw? BMW find ich ansich auch klasse, aber von den älterne bmws würd ich nur nen m5 oder m3 fahren.... die anderen haben mir ein zu extremes "poser" image... :-)

edit 2: Wie mano schon richtig sagte. Wenn du dein Auto liebst, und du grade nen harten Tag hinter dir hast läufst du auf dein auto zu und du merkst wie du zu grinsen beginnst. wenn du dann drin sitzt, den schlüssel drehst und dann einfach nur noch loslachen möchtest, DANN ist es liebe!

Ich arbeite zwar auf der autobranche bin aber kein automechaniker, von daher kenn ich das meiste nur aus der theorie... ich lass fast immer nen fachmann ran, ist zwar etwas teurer aber dann kannst du auch jemanden "beschuldigen" wenn mist gebaut wurde.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (23. Juli 2010)

Das ist nicht nur mein Auto, sondern auch ich selber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich würde die alten M3 wohl nicht mehr fahren, weil wir hier noch nen 3.35i stehen haben und der bessere Leistungswerte, als der E46 M3 hat *g*

Generell muss ich aber leider sagen, dass das "auf ewig" ein bißchen gelogen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Autos werden langsam zu alt, die Motoren sind nicht effizient genug..
Wenn ich mir überlege, das der 335 mehr Leistung hat, nen viel höheres Drehmoment und dabei 2 Liter weniger Sprit verbraucht, wird mein Konto traurig.
Und nen Poser Auto ist die E90 Reihe mMn nicht. Auch den F10 habe ich auf dem E39 Treffen fahren dürfen und..es ist ein unglaublich gutes Auto.
Und viel lustiger..der neue F10 M5 wird ~600Pferde unter der Haube haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sportlicher darf es bei mir auch mal werden..der E39 hat nen tolles Fahrwerk, aber wiegt einfach viel, hat nen hohen Schwerpunkt und naja..es ist halt ne Reiselimo *g*
Wenn ich so richtig unvernünftig bleibe, dann wird mein nächster ein Z3M Coupé ,wenn ich vernünftiger werde, dann nen neuerer 1er (130 oder 135) aber bis dahin dauerts noch 3-4 Jahre, so lange will ich meine Berta noch behalten <3


----------



## Thoor (23. Juli 2010)

Sehr hübsches Foto gratuliere... sieht sehr schick aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Na ja, mir persönlich gefallen die "Vorgäner 3er" mit dem Facelift auf die neue Front sehr gut.... ich hoffe du weisst was ich meine, ich such gleich maln foto moment....

PS: mein colt schluckt 8 liter :< geht eigentlich noch....

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VTGLhTVtyDs[/youtube]

der sound ist einfach zu göttlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wie er runterschaltet und dann einfach nur noch durchdrückt

Vrooooooooom vrom VRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRROM 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich weiss es ist kindisch aber ich finds nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (24. Juli 2010)

Männer werden mit 8 Jahren erwachsen, danach werden wir nur älter. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber schade, das es hier wohl nicht mehr Autobegeisterte gibt..

Die Asiatin dadrin ist niedlich *g*




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-cX-3F3uBrc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Thoor (24. Juli 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Männer werden mit 8 Jahren erwachsen, danach werden wir nur älter.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Lieber 2 - 3 echte Fanatiker als 20 Golf TDI Typen ._.

ka was die in dem video alle haben, ich würd da mit nem breiten Grinsen einsteigen.... ist doch nicht so schlimm, die wissen doch was sie tun o.O


----------



## Desdinova (24. Juli 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Aber schade, das es hier wohl nicht mehr Autobegeisterte gibt..



Doch, die gibt's! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Allerdings gehöre ich nicht zu den Leuten die ihr Auto tunen, deshalb gibt es nicht sonderlich viel zu erzählen. Aber seit ich das erste mal in einem Auto gesessen bin, will ich eigentlich alles fahren was mir in die Finger kommt. In der Theorie kenn ich mich mit der Technik auch ganz gut aus, aber praktisch bin ich leider wenig bewandert, da ich in jungen Jahren nie die Möglichkeit hatte mal rumzuschrauben.
Autofahren ist für mich auch eine völlig eigene Welt. Wie Manowar schon beschrieben hat: Man kommt aus der Arbeit, steigt in sein Auto und wenn man den Motor anlässt und man unweigerlich grinsen muss, weiß man, dass man sich das richtige Auto geholt hat.

Jetzt aber zu meinem aktuellen Gefährt. Ich bin zwar, wie gesagt, kein Tuner aber etwas Bastlerleidenschaft / Leidensfähigkeit bringe ich doch mit und so bin ich bei meinem Alfa Romeo 156 Sportwagon 2.0 TS gelandet. Als ich Anfang des Jahres mal wieder auf der Suche nach etwas Neuem war, hätte ich nicht gedacht am Ende in einem AR zu sitzen. Allein die Foreneinträge in Motortalk und alle sonstigen Vorurteile gegenüber dieser Marke haben mich schon sehr abgeschreckt. Erst nach und nach, als schon ein paar Autos probegefahren wurden, konnte ich mich durchringen mal einen Alfa zu testen.

Ich muss dazu sagen, die Vorgaben für das neue Auto waren ...
... sportlicher Kombi (hier fand ich die Alfas schon immer am schönsten)
... >130PS und Sportfahrwerk
... Lederaustattung

Als die Probefahrt zu Ende war konnte ich eigentlich nicht glauben, gerade mit einem Vierzylinder gefahren zu sein, so schön rund und druckvoll wie dieses Auto auf 6000 Touren hochdreht vom Fahrwerk ganz zu schweigen. Ab jetzt war ich also infiziert und hab mir über Wochen alles nötige Wissen angelesen um einen guten von einem schlechten Alfa unterscheiden zu können. Hier wurde die "Angst" vor den "anfälligen" Italienern dann auch immer weniger, da die Autos zwar tatsächlich etwas wartungintensiver, aber keinesfalls unberechenbare Werkstattwagen sind. Den ganzen technischen Schnick-Schnack rund um den 2.0TS Motor spar ich mir jetzt, allerdings war ich beim Kauf des Autos sehr gut gerüstet was verdächtige Geräusche aus dem Motorraum angeht.

Am Ende hab ich jedenfalls 1400&#8364; weniger ausgegeben als ich gerechnet habe, da ich beim Händler wohl recht überzeugend geklungen habe als ich ihm erklärt habe "Nein, der Zahnriemenwechsel beim 2.0 kostet nicht 300&#8364; sondern 900&#8364;", "Nein, der Zahnriemen kann das bei Alfa nicht locker ab, wenn man ihn 40tkm über das Wartungintervall fährt (oO)", "Nein, das 'Dieseln' beim anlassen ist nicht normal sondern der Phasenversteller ist kaputt" und "Nein, es ist nicht normal wenn das Auto nach 10min fahrt immer noch nicht die 90°C Betriebtemperatur erreicht hat (Thermostat im Eimer)". Die Bella hat dann statt 4500&#8364; nur 3100&#8364; gekostet und das mit Volllederaustattung und Sport-3-Fahrwerk (tiefstes Fahrwerk ab Werk). Den Zahnriemen (sind 2 bei diesem Motor), Phasenversteller und Thermostat hat mir ein pensionierter Alfa Werkstattleiter zum Materialpreis gemacht (690&#8364; statt 1800&#8364; bei der Alfawerkstatt).

Momentan bin ich mit dem Auto absolut glücklich und stecke eben meinen Kopf öfter mal unter die Motorhaube als es bei einem BMW, Audi oder auch Toyota nötig wäre. Den höheren Wartungsaufwand vergesse ich aber schnell, wenn ich mit dem Auto den Kesselberg am Walchensee runterfahre und jetzt Kurven mit 70km/h mit gut Luft nach oben nehmen kann, in denen andere Autos mit 30-40km/h durchmüssen. Das macht einfach Laune 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine Roadmap für die nächsten Autos (falls nichts dazwischen kommt) steht aber auch schon halbwegs. In 2-4 Jahren wirds dann wohl entweder ein 159er Sportwagon 3.2l V6 (die bekommt man bei Alfa gebraucht meistens hinterher geschmissen) oder ein Seat Leon Cupra (2.8l V6).


----------



## Potpotom (24. Juli 2010)

Danke für die Erklärungen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schraube seit einer Ewigkeit (Ja, meine Zeit hält sich extrem in Grenzen) an einem Plymouth Barracuda rum und habe in der Vergangenheit schon das ein oder andere Schmuckstück (u.a. Dodge Challanger und Charger , einen Ford Capri I und einen Taunus (alle um die 1970)) restauriert. Man könnte mich also durchaus als "Auto-begeistert" bezeichnen. *g

Bei mir fällt lediglich das "tunen" raus. Weiss auch nicht warum eigentlich, aber da kauf ich mir lieber gleich ein stärkeres Modell und habe dann meine Ruhe damit. Das Hobby sind die Klassiker - die moderne ist halt irgendwie, naja, da.


----------



## Manowar (24. Juli 2010)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Schraube seit einer Ewigkeit (Ja, meine Zeit hält sich extrem in Grenzen) an einem Plymouth Barracuda rum und habe in der Vergangenheit schon das ein oder andere Schmuckstück (u.a. Dodge Challanger und Charger , einen Ford Capri I und einen Taunus (alle um die 1970)) restauriert. Man könnte mich also durchaus als "Auto-begeistert" bezeichnen. *g




Da würde ich gern viel mehr zu lesen und wenns geht natürlich bebildert! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab momentan nicht viel Zeit, zu den anderen Sachen sage ich noch was. Aber schön, das sich mehr beteiligen! :>


----------



## Thoor (24. Juli 2010)

So hier mal die ersten 2-3 Bilder meines Wagens

Daten:

Mistubishi Colt 1.3l GL Safety Swiss Edition
1.3L 12V Motor
75PS
100'000km runter
Klimaanlage

Tuning:

Bereits gemacht:

Altes Autoradio durch neues Scott Radio mit Bluetooth, MP3, Ipod und DVD Funktion ersetzt
Kleber angebracht (Auf den 2 Heckscheiben je 1x WRC Kleber, auf Heckscheibe "Coltmania.de" Kleber)
Und das was mein Gemüt aktuell in Wallungen versetzt: Magnaflow ESD mit nem Affenmegaturbogeilen Sound =D

Was ich noch vorhabe:

Scheiben schwarz machen
Flegen wechseln
Hecklampen lasieren
Evtl. Böser Blick
Seitenblinker in Schwarz
Evtl. noch Eibach Sportfedern

Und hier noch die Bilder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Heck:

Bild Hosted bei ImagesUp.de

Front:

Bild Hosted bei ImagesUp.de

Seite:

Bild Hosted bei ImagesUp.de


----------



## Manowar (26. Juli 2010)

Desdinova schrieb:


> Doch, die gibt's!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Desdinova schrieb:


> Aber seit ich das erste mal in einem Auto gesessen bin, will ich eigentlich alles fahren was mir in die Finger kommt. In der Theorie kenn ich mich mit der Technik auch ganz gut aus, aber praktisch bin ich leider wenig bewandert, da ich in jungen Jahren nie die Möglichkeit hatte mal rumzuschrauben.


Das habe ich bei mir auch. Aber in beide Richtungen ^^
Wenn ich nen Wagen fahre, der nicht so lecker ist wie meiner, freue ich mich um so mehr, wenn ich wieder in meinen einsteigen kann und wenn ich nen leckereres Auto fahre, dann denke ich mir einfach "irgendwann.." 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So siehts bei nem Kumpel von mir auch aus. Er wollte seine Bremsen in der Werkstatt erneuern lassen, da meinte ich "machs selber..". Er selber hatte das Wissen aber nicht, also schaute ich ihm über die Schulter und gab ihm Anweisungen und Tips und er meinte nachher nur noch "Danke dafür, das ist ja wirklich einfach!" -> ausprobieren! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vom Motor halte ich mich komplett fern, weil ich meine Schusseligkeit kenne und mir mit Sicherheit ne Mutter oder Ähnliches in den Block fallen würde *g*



Desdinova schrieb:


> Allein die Foreneinträge in Motortalk und alle sonstigen Vorurteile gegenüber dieser Marke haben mich schon sehr abgeschreckt.
> ..Ab jetzt war ich also infiziert und hab mir über Wochen alles nötige Wissen angelesen um einen guten von einem schlechten Alfa unterscheiden zu können. Hier wurde die "Angst" vor den "anfälligen" Italienern dann auch immer weniger,


Da würde selbst ein Maybach schlecht darstehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Leute, die ärger mit ihrem Auto haben, schauen ins Netz und sammeln sich auf solchen Seiten und da ließt man dann natürlich nur negatives!
Ist aber absolut die richtige Vorgehensweise! Das sollte man sowieso immer machen, bevor man sich ein Auto anschaut. 
Sich selber ne Liste erstellen, wo die ganzen Schwachstellen aufgeführt sind und diese dann abklappern und analysieren.
Wichtig ist auch, das man den Wagen im kalten, wie auch im warmen Zustand startet.
Warum auch immer ich jetzt in die Gebrauchtwagen Tipps abschweife.. *g*




Desdinova schrieb:


> Momentan bin ich mit dem Auto absolut glücklich und stecke eben meinen Kopf öfter mal unter die Motorhaube als es bei einem BMW, Audi oder auch Toyota nötig wäre. Den höheren Wartungsaufwand vergesse ich aber schnell, wenn ich mit dem Auto den Kesselberg am Walchensee runterfahre und jetzt Kurven mit 70km/h mit gut Luft nach oben nehmen kann, in denen andere Autos mit 30-40km/h durchmüssen. Das macht einfach Laune
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Haha..bei BMW, Audi etc steckt man leider oft genug den Kopp unter die Haube 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Strecke sieht sau lecker aus O_o und meine Bremsen würden da wohl glühen, wenn ich mir keine Luftkanäle zu den Bremsen verbastelt hätte (Tuning muss nicht immer was mit der Leistung zu tun haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Edit: Ich seh gerade, das die Strecke gerade mal 10km von meiner Ex weg war ..



Desdinova schrieb:


> Meine Roadmap für die nächsten Autos (falls nichts dazwischen kommt) steht aber auch schon halbwegs. In 2-4 Jahren wirds dann wohl entweder ein 159er Sportwagon 3.2l V6 (die bekommt man bei Alfa gebraucht meistens hinterher geschmissen) oder ein Seat Leon Cupra (2.8l V6).



Ich würde wohl zum Cupra greifen, weil die dann doch etwas Rennsporterfahrung haben.
Aber generell sollte das Grinsen entscheiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@Thoor
Meine Güte ey..da will doch nicht etwa jemand Sex mit dem Auto haben? Was für ein Rohr .. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nerven so Sticker nicht eigentlich im Gebrauch?
Die Qualität ist nicht soo berauschend (bzw leider berauschend *g*) aber wenigstens sieht man keine einzige Delle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber dazu seh ich noch..Schweizer..bäh! Ihr müsst kaum was für die Autos zahlen oder?

MfG Manowurst


----------



## Thoor (1. August 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> @Thoor
> Meine Güte ey..da will doch nicht etwa jemand Sex mit dem Auto haben? Was für ein Rohr ..
> 
> 
> ...



Das Rohr war relativ günstig, inkl. Einbau ca 400 Euro, rohrt aber jetzt schon wien alter Amyschlitten x.X Ich liebe diesen Sound ;D 

Ne die Sticker nerven überhaupt nicht, raussehen tuste trotzdem ohne Probleme... Ich mach diese Woche evtl. noch neue Bilder wenn ich Zeit habe :-) Wie gesagt, ist halt kein Neuwagen, aussen hat er paar Dellen von so bekloppten Omas die mit ihren Einkaufswagen nicht aufpassen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber der Innenraum ist echt wie neu, der könnte frisch ab Werk sein o.O

Von wegen ich Zahl nix für die Kiste....

Das Auto hat umgerechnet ca 4000 Euro gekostet, dazu kommen ca 1500 Euro Versicherungen bis und mit Dezember und nochmals gut 150 Euro für Steuern....

._. und Abgastest und Service muss ich auch noch neu machen 

in dem Sinne *Thread hochzieh*

PS: Schweiz hat in europa die tollsten Autonummern ;D


----------



## Manowar (1. August 2010)

Service steht bei mir jetzt auch vor der Tür..darf ich mir wieder tolle Zahlen anhören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich komm aber zum Glück an Teile zum Einkaufspreis, wodurch ich mir gut die Hälfte spare.

Aber beim Service werden ja auch gern mal "geheime" Rückrufaktionen ausgeführt, weswegen ich das immer bei BMW machen lasse.

Ach in der Schweiß war es so, das ihr einfach die Nummernschilder an den Autos tauschen könnt oder?
Ne Ehemalige von mir hatte 2 Autos und musste nur für eines Zahlen (weiß das alles nicht mehr genau)


----------



## K0l0ss (1. August 2010)

Autobegeistert? Auf jeden Fall. Möglichkeiten dieses Hobby auszuleben? Hällt sich noch in Grenzen.

Bin jetzt frische 18 Jahre jung und habe bis jetzt immer nur bei kleineren Reperaturarbeiten am Passat B5 meines Vaters geholfen. Außerdem konnte ich vor zwei Jahren meinen beiden Cousins ein wenig über die Schultern schauen. Beide haben sich je ein Golf 1 Cabrio für ein paar 100 Euro auf dem Schrottplatz geholt und komplett restauriert und ein wenig optisch dran rumgefeilt.

Leider muss das Hobby noch ein wenig warten. Finanziell hab ich als Schüler noch nicht so ganz die Mittel das Ganze auszuleben. Aber ich hoffe das wird noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (1. August 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Service steht bei mir jetzt auch vor der Tür..darf ich mir wieder tolle Zahlen anhören
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



na ja ich arbeite im umfeld vom mitsubishi werksimporteur von daher auch billige Preise 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie alt ist dein "Bei Mercedes weggeschmissen"? ;D Rückrufe werden nur bei neuen Modellen gemacht die noch als Neuwagen erhältlich sind... (dacht ich zumindest...)

nix ist mit "einfach nummern" tauschen....das nennt man wechselnummer....

du hast z.b. nen alten schönen shelby gt eleanore rumstehen und als alltagsauto nen golf... dann kannste beide autos vorführen etc etc etc und ne spezielle nummer beantragen... die kannste dann auf den 2 autos je nach belieben vertauschen... zahlen musste aber immer das teuere.... und ich dachte mal du kannst das auch nicht so einfach locker flockig beantragen.... istn ziemlich langes prozedere (ne bekannte hat als alltagsauto nen bmw und als hobby nen bull t1, der hat jetzt ne wechselnummer bekommen )

@koloss: bitte, BITTEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE kauf dir kein 1er golf cabrio... und schon gar nicht in weiss ._. das ist einfach....bäh...schmeckt bitter...macht aua in seele ;(

wenn golf 1 dann bitte sowas:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



schön gepflegt restaurierte 1er golfs sind hammer


----------



## K0l0ss (1. August 2010)

Geh mir weg mit weiß. Weiß mag ich so gut wie gar nicht als Autofarbe.

Die beiden Cabrios sind beide in schwarz und sehen beide einfach hammer aus. Also mir gefallen die Dinger. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (1. August 2010)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Geh mir weg mit weiß. Weiß mag ich so gut wie gar nicht als Autofarbe.
> 
> Die beiden Cabrios sind beide in schwarz und sehen beide einfach hammer aus. Also mir gefallen die Dinger.
> 
> ...



Dann pack mal Fotos rein :-)


----------



## K0l0ss (1. August 2010)

Weiß jetzt nicht, ob ich auf die Schnelle ein paar Fotos bekomme. Aber äußerlich sehen die Wagen in etwa so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Haben nur andere Felgen. Die Optik hällt sich eher im Innenraum auf. Der eine hat sehr viel Chrom verbaut, der andere eher auf schwarzes Leder gesetzt. Soundpaket ist auch drin. 

Vor meinen 3 Wochen Urlaub wird es schwer an die beiden ran zukommen. Aber ich werde auf jeden Fall danach mal versuchen ob ich eine Spritztour mit einem von beiden machen kann. Fotos mit eingeschlossen.

Golf 1 schön und gut, aber ich find einen Golf 4 viel cooler. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (1. August 2010)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Weiß jetzt nicht, ob ich auf die Schnelle ein paar Fotos bekomme. Aber äußerlich sehen die Wagen in etwa so aus:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hmmm ders nicht schlecht...

wenn du ne "spritztour" machst tu mir und deinen freunden nen gefallen und fahr anständig.... du ziehst sonst damit alle tuner in ein beklopptes vorurteil mit rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (1. August 2010)

Die lassen mich eh nicht fahren. Die lassen niemanden außer ihre Freundinen damit fahren. Ich darf mich dann mit dem Beifahrersitz zufrieden geben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein paar Kumpels und mich verschlägt es zur Zeit immer wieder zu der gleichen McDonalds Filiale hier in der Gegend. Aus zwei Gründen: 

1) 24h geöffnet 
2) Tuner-Treffen

Man was wir immer innerlich am sabern sind. Das hällst du ihm Kopf nicht aus, was da nachts für Autos auf dem Parkplatz stehen.


----------



## Thoor (1. August 2010)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Die lassen mich eh nicht fahren. Die lassen niemanden außer ihre Freundinen damit fahren. Ich darf mich dann mit dem Beifahrersitz zufrieden geben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



glaub mir ich war schon öfters auf solchen treffen (unter anderem 3x tuning world bodensee :x)... ist ganz lustig was du dort für leute aus allen schichten triffst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber frauen die autos lieben und trotzdem optisch etwas hermachen sind schwer zu finden :->


----------



## K0l0ss (1. August 2010)

Aus allen Schichten...ja da muss ich dir zustimmen. Egal wie verschieden die Leute sind. Das Hobby verbindet sie dann doch wieder alle. Einfach jede Nacht ab 0 Uhr sind da welche anzutreffen. Astra, Golf, 350Z, Polo, Corsa...alles dabei....


----------



## Thoor (1. August 2010)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Aus allen Schichten...ja da muss ich dir zustimmen. Egal wie verschieden die Leute sind. Das Hobby verbindet sie dann doch wieder alle. Einfach jede Nacht ab 0 Uhr sind da welche anzutreffen. Astra, Golf, 350Z, Polo, Corsa...alles dabei....



ist auch gut so... ich finds einfach schade wenn so paar vollspacken mit ihren karren das gefühl haben sie seien niki lauda junior und der rest der szene kanns ausbaden....

btw wurde ich heute schon in die kontrolle gewunken mit meinem magnaflow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 "L" schild hinten dran und so ne röhre macht die kollegen in blau stutzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (1. August 2010)

Am McD gucken die netten Herren auch mal öfters vorbei. Ab da dort alles auf legaler Ebene passiert ziehen sie immer ohne Erfolg ab. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (1. August 2010)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Am McD gucken die netten Herren auch mal öfters vorbei. Ab da dort alles auf legaler Ebene passiert ziehen sie immer ohne Erfolg ab.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



na ja bei uns in der umgebung gabs auch 1x pro woche ein wirklich friedliches treffen von mehreren clubs... bis paar vollpfostne auf die idee kamen beim abfahren paar schwarze liegen zu lassen... dann wars ende gelände...

solche typen gehören echt wieder aufs 3rad gesetzt...


----------



## Jokxer (1. August 2010)

Nächstes Monat mach ich mal ein paar Fotos rein von meinem Nasenbär 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (1. August 2010)

Jokxer schrieb:


> Nächstes Monat mach ich mal ein paar Fotos rein von meinem Nasenbär
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



RRRRRRRRRRRRRRR freu mich schon... :-)

btw denk ich schon über mein nächstes auto nach mit ~22 nach...

ich dachte an:

Mitsubishi Evo
http://www.autoscout...&page=11&row=10

Impreza STI
http://www.autoscout...&page=14&row=17

Nissan 350Z
http://www.autoscout...74&page=4&row=3

Toyota Supra (Hinterrad mit Handschaltung rockt :x)
http://www.autoscout...28&page=1&row=9 


nicht gezielt diese angebote aber sowas in der richtung dacht ich :<

OI! lasst den Thread hier nicht verkommen :-(

Weiss wer wieviel ca. Kupplung wechseln bei nem 10 Jährigen CJ0 kostet :<


----------



## Thoor (3. August 2010)

/hoch damit ._.


----------



## Jokxer (3. August 2010)

also wenn du nen subi möchtest dann einen MY04-07. 2.0l od 2.5l. Die Evo haben ein paar teure krankheiten.


----------



## Thoor (3. August 2010)

Jokxer schrieb:


> also wenn du nen subi möchtest dann einen MY04-07. 2.0l od 2.5l. Die Evo haben ein paar teure krankheiten.



Subi hat sich eh in mein Herz gebrannt... in meinem Zimmer hängen geschätzte 5 Subi WRC Flaggen und ca 20 STI Poster 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber wieviel kostet denn n STI der bissl was hermacht....der ab JG 2002 ? ca 25k oder?


----------



## Jokxer (3. August 2010)

2002er STI kostet keine 25k. In Deutschland gibts dafür einen schönen 04er STI 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Am besten du guckst mal hier rein wenn du wirklich einen Subi möchtest. http://www.subaru-community.com/index.php?page=Portal3f6eeeba Frag dortn am besten die kennen sich richtig mit den Kisten aus!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bin selber dortn viel unterwegs.


----------



## Thoor (3. August 2010)

Hast du denn nen STI? los los paar fotos 

Andere Frage: Wie bringt man die Räder so weit raus wie beim GOlf weiter oben? ist das mit Distanzscheiben gemacht oder wie? :O


----------



## Jokxer (3. August 2010)

Njo zuerst mal bissl bördln dann dicke felgen und wenn nu ned passt Distanzscheiben. Dann fährt man damit nach Österreich GTI- Treffen und lässt sich von der Polizei strafen und man darf noch als belohung alles zurück bauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Edit: ich hätte schon lange ein Video gmacht von meinem aber die Auspuff Anlage ist noch irgentwo in Germany utnerwegs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (3. August 2010)

Jokxer schrieb:


> Njo zuerst mal bissl bördln dann dicke felgen und wenn nu ned passt Distanzscheiben. Dann fährt man damit nach Österreich GTI- Treffen und lässt sich von der Polizei strafen und man darf noch als belohung alles zurück bauen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Colt CJ0 Schweiz? 

Na ja die Cops tun zum Teil schon ziemlich blöde... ._.


----------



## Jokxer (3. August 2010)

Warum Colt die rede war vom Golf oder ?


----------



## Thoor (3. August 2010)

Jokxer schrieb:


> Warum Colt die rede war vom Golf oder ?



Die Art von Flegen mit Verbreiterung gefällt mir, auf den Golfbilder weiter vorne sieht man gut was ich meine, ich würds aber an meinem Colt CJO machen :-)


----------



## Jokxer (3. August 2010)

achso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Naja wenn er die Ps hat für de Wuzln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (3. August 2010)

Jokxer schrieb:


> achso
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



was hat das mit ps zu tun? ist nur ne 1.3l maschine mit 75 ps


----------



## vollmi (4. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Nissan 350Z
> http://www.autoscout...74&page=4&row=3



Wenn schon Nissan. Dann aber n richtigen. So 300ZX Twinturbo. Da geht dann auch was.
Der 350er ist doch nur n müder abklatsch.

mfG René


----------



## Stevesteel (5. August 2010)

mein nächstes Auto (fahre zur Zt. Opel Astra 06er Bj. mit allem Pipapo) wird wohl ein feiner Opel Rekord oder Opel P2, Bj. 62-67.
Das Schönste daran ist, man bezahlt, da diese Autos ja ein H-Kennzeichen haben, Steuer und Versicherung jeweils unter 200Euro im Jahr.
Da spart man schön Geld, vom Fahrspaß her ists auch viel intensiver.


----------



## MasterXoX (10. August 2010)

So ein Honda CRX ist schon geil finde ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (10. August 2010)

Uuuuund...das ist deiner? Oder hast du vor den zu kaufen? Oder war es mal deiner? Oder wolltest du uns das nur mitteilen?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Stevesteel schrieb:


> mein nächstes Auto (fahre zur Zt. Opel Astra 06er Bj. mit allem Pipapo) wird wohl ein feiner Opel Rekord oder Opel P2, Bj. 62-67.
> Das Schönste daran ist, man bezahlt, da diese Autos ja ein H-Kennzeichen haben, Steuer und Versicherung jeweils unter 200Euro im Jahr.
> Da spart man schön Geld, vom Fahrspaß her ists auch viel intensiver.



Das unschöne bei solchen Autos ist einfach, das man sie nicht als Alltagsfahrzeug nehmen sollte.
Die Sicherheit lässt da einfach sehr zu wünschen übrig :/


----------



## Thoor (10. August 2010)

CRX ist schon ok, nur übelst gefährliche Säulen und vorallem hat er übelstes Ostblockvorurteil =(

Ich bin grad ziemlich deprimiert weils noch länger geht bis ich den Lappen habe =(


----------



## Jokxer (12. August 2010)

So Cat-Back installiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Nächste woche mach ich ein Video rein von der Turbo Back Anlage. Muss beim Downpipe erst den 200 Zeller Rennkat einschweißen...


----------



## Manowar (12. August 2010)

Warum nimmst du bei dem Auto und bei dem ganzen Kram 200er?
Gibt ja sogar bei uns welche, die mit 100er Kats fahren *g*


----------



## Jokxer (12. August 2010)

Hatte den 200er noch vom vorrigen Auto rum liegen. Und da es eine 3" Anlage ist und der KAT ein 3" Anschluss hat dacht ich mir nehm ich den gleich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Naja meinen Impreza is ja wurscht hat er mir geflüstert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (12. August 2010)

Haste noch vor auf nen Leistungsstand zu gehen? :>
Ein Vorher/Nacher Leistungscheck wäre bei sowas doch echt angebracht gewesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokxer (12. August 2010)

Jap per Ecuthek auf 400NM.


----------



## Thoor (12. August 2010)

Soundfile wär klasse..

btw mein Auspuff klingt immer wie härter... jetzt spuckt er schon richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (12. August 2010)

Dann warte mal ab, wenn er 2tkm hinter sich hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (12. August 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yzxXQbs-tvE[/youtube]

der Vollpfosten gehört echt verprügelt.


----------



## Manowar (12. August 2010)

Meine Leute machen es mal wieder richtig.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Sound von dem Dicken ist der absolute wahnsinn..da bekommt man einfach nur ne Gänsehaut wenn der antrabt:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Mr7ikVl9Vdk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Aber der Drfit-Gott -> Ken Block:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b9moTYmAbsM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MasterXoX (12. August 2010)

Omg der Typ im Subaru hats derb drauf cO


----------



## Manowar (13. August 2010)

http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/hag...uf-der-A46-mutwillig-zerstoert-id3543726.html
Ich hab heute morgen im Auto gejubelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (13. August 2010)

Ganz ehrlich: Autobahnfahren könnte so entspannend sein, wenn wie fast überall ein Tempolimit von 120 bis 130 herrschen würde.
Aber nein, nur in Deutschland wird man rechts überholt, es wird gedrängelt, mit 200 über die Autobahn geprescht.


----------



## Manowar (13. August 2010)

Warum bin ich dann gestresst, wenn ich mich in Frankreich/Belgien an 120/130 halten muss?


----------



## Lari (13. August 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Warum bin ich dann gestresst, wenn ich mich in Frankreich/Belgien an 120/130 halten muss?



Es gibt jedenfalls keinen logischen Grund dafür.


----------



## Manowar (13. August 2010)

Sogar einen ziemlich einfachen..ich denke anders als du.


----------



## Lari (13. August 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Sogar einen ziemlich einfachen..ich denke anders als du.



Der da wäre? Auf die Geschwindigkeit achten?


----------



## Manowar (13. August 2010)

Ich halte mich immer an Tempolimits (und habe weniger Punkte, als viele "Schleicher" -> nämlich genau 0 ) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich habe einfach ein anderes Empfinden als du und ich bin einfach nicht entspannt, wenn ich nach Frankreich gurke, Kilometerweit kein einziges Auto da ist, die Straße wie geleckt aussieht und ich hunderte von Pferdchen loslassen könnte..
Ich springe auch aus fliegenden Flugzeugen oder hänge mich an Seile und springe von Brücken..gefällt mit Sicherheit auch nicht allen Leuten hm?

Aber Leute die von Dränglern und Rechtsüberholern reden, sind zu 99% selbst schuld *hüstel*
Bin mit meinem Kumpel nach Wacken gefahren und war erschrocken, wie scheisse er Auto fährt.
Blockiert die Spur -> wird rechts überholt und meckert wie die Hölle. Als ich ihn drauf hinweise, das es ein Rechtsfahrgebot gibt, sah er nicht ein, für einen schnelleren Verkehrsteilnehmer platz zu machen " Ich müsste ja gleich wieder auf die Spur hier" (Ich hab mitgezählt.. mit der Geschwindigkeit hätte er für 9 Sekunden auf die rechte Spur gekonnt). 
Und das ist mehrfach passiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Viele viele Leute fahren einfach beschissen -wissen nichts davon- und suchen die Fehler bei anderen.


----------



## Deathstyle (13. August 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Aber Leute die von Dränglern und Rechtsüberholern reden, sind zu 99% selbst schuld *hüstel*
> Bin mit meinem Kumpel nach Wacken gefahren und war erschrocken, wie scheisse er Auto fährt.
> Blockiert die Spur -> wird rechts überholt und meckert wie die Hölle. Als ich ihn drauf hinweise, das es ein Rechtsfahrgebot gibt, sah er nicht ein, für einen schnelleren Verkehrsteilnehmer platz zu machen " Ich müsste ja gleich wieder auf die Spur hier" (Ich hab mitgezählt.. mit der Geschwindigkeit hätte er für 9 Sekunden auf die rechte Spur gekonnt).
> Und das ist mehrfach passiert
> ...



Bitter. Aber du hast vollkommen recht, wenn diese Idioten mal gescheit fahren würden hätten sie auch ein extrem entspanntes Leben auf der Autobahn.


----------



## Thoor (13. August 2010)

@Mano: 

Zu den Videos:

ken Block ist echtn Drift Gott :-) Der Typ im weissen BMW hats auch drauf, wenn die Strasse aber nicht abgesperrt ist hoffe ich das er den nächsten Pfosten erwischt....

Heute war so zu geil über Mittag .... ich geh so zu ner Bank weil ich Geld brauche... Vor der Bank steht n weisser 1nser Golf.... Rattenscharfes TUning dran, böser Blick stange über die ganze Front, tief, breit, bullig, verbreiterung, auspuff etc etc etc echt das ganze paket... drinnen momo lenkrad, recaro sitze etc... auf der seite stand dick und gross "SCHLEIF DU HURE"... ich denk mir so "der gehört wohl nem kerl zwischen 19 und 24"... kommt son Typ aus der Bank mit Anzug, Krawatte und allem.. steigt ein und fährt weg xD Der Kerl war geschätzte 45 Jahre alt^^


----------



## Jokxer (19. August 2010)

Naja wenn man genug Zeit investiert bzw einen Flugplatz zur Verfügung hat dann lernt man das Driften schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Aber wie man sieht ist er in der WRC eine " 0 " 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. 

PS: Nächste Woche kommt ein Filmchen von meinem Auto rein!


----------



## Thoor (19. August 2010)

Jokxer schrieb:


> Naja wenn man genug Zeit investiert bzw einen Flugplatz zur Verfügung hat dann lernt man das Driften schon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wo läuft WRC denn im TV :S WRC ist meine grosse Leidenschaft :<


----------



## Jokxer (19. August 2010)

ADAC WRC Rally wird am Samstag um 22:00 am Sport1 ausgestrahlt. Wo die andern Rundkurse gezeigt werden weis ich auch nicht....


Anscheinend Strahlt dieser Sender alle WRC Rundkurse aus! http://de.motorstv.com/


----------



## Tyro (23. August 2010)

Hallo ihr Buffies,
nach dem Lesen des Threads, bin ich mir doch sicher, das einige hier Ahnung von Autos haben, denn ich bzw. meine Mum hat ein Problem mit dem Auto. Sie fährt einen Ford Galaxy und nachdem ich Anfang letzten Jahres als Fahranfänger der Heckstoßstange meinen Stempel aufgedrückt habe in Form von einigen herben Kratzern als Folge eines kleinen "Parkremplers", hat mein Bruder, nachdem er seit letzter Woche seinen Führerschein hat, heute beim Einparken vor unserem Haus mit der Frontstoßstange die Hauswand tuschiert. Folglich sehen beide Stoßstangen, sowohl hinter als auch vorne ziemlich wüst aus, sind beide in Wagenfarbe lackiert. Nun ist die Frage, ob es billiger ist die Stoßstangen neu zu lackieren (natürlich in einer Lackierei) oder sich gleich 2 neue zu besorgen (zB. mal die umliegenden Schrottplätze abklappern oder bei Ebay schauen oder sonstiges) und wenn ja, in welchem finanziellen Rahmen wir uns bei den beiden Sachen befinden?
Danke schonmal!

mfg
Tyro


----------



## Manowar (23. August 2010)

Bilder? Baujahr? Welche Farbe? Metallic? Meeeehr Infos! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (23. August 2010)

Punkt Homologation, Legalität und Verkerhssicherheit nicht vergessen, sonst wirds teuer.


----------



## Tyro (23. August 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Bilder? Baujahr? Welche Farbe? Metallic? Meeeehr Infos!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



OK, meine Mum ist im moment nicht zu Hause, werd mir morgen mal die Papiere vom Auto krallen dann kann ich Baujahr und sowas sagen, Bilder kommen dann auch morgen!


----------



## Jokxer (24. August 2010)

Kamera heute bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Werd dann morgen ein Video reinmachen.


----------



## Thoor (24. August 2010)

Jokxer schrieb:


> Kamera heute bekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



gogogogo! neeed scooby vid :S


----------



## Jokxer (25. August 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IHr4NM8r9SY[/youtube]


Ton ist leider nicht so gut..


----------



## Thoor (28. August 2010)

Jokxer schrieb:


> [youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=IHr4NM8r9SY[/youtube]
> 
> Ton ist leider nicht so gut..



Nicht schlecht, hörste richtig wie er Luft ansaugt :3

Mach doch mal eins im Stand :S


----------



## Jokxer (28. August 2010)

Was meinst im Stand? Auspuff Video oder wie??


----------



## Manowar (28. August 2010)

Im Stand ist doch langweilig ^^
Ich hasse diese Videos wo einer im Stand nen bissl rumspielt. Unter Volllast kommen immernoch die schönsten Töne zustande 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was hast du da für eine Kamera und wie/wo hattest du sie befestigt?
Schöne Gegend hast du da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich mag auch so langsam mal nen 5min mit Außenaufnahmen machen..muss ich nur noch nen Kumpel dazu bringen, sich an irgendwelche dämlichen Stellen zu setzen, dass er aufnimmt *g*


----------



## Jokxer (28. August 2010)

Benutze die Go Pro hero Digital Wide Motorsport Kamera. Kostet bei Ebay &#8364;200 bekommst aber viel Zubehör dazu.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Tipp: Beim Video drehen ohne reden fahren. Ansonsten hast so einen scheiß Ton wie in meinem Video!


----------



## Thoor (28. August 2010)

Kannst die Kamera nicht evtl aussen anmachen? dann ist der Sound besser.... was auch toll wäre, wäre ein "Take-Off" Video... sprich du fährst an und weg und n Freund filmt das ganze :<


----------



## Jokxer (28. August 2010)

Ich mach sie mal an der Frontstoßstange an.


----------



## Thoor (28. August 2010)

Jokxer schrieb:


> Ich mach sie mal an der Frontstoßstange an.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (28. August 2010)

Gut isses auch, wenn man sie seitlich ans Heck macht.
Da hört man alles recht gut und es sieht interessant aus :>

Aber ich denke, du probierst jetzt eh ne weile rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokxer (28. August 2010)

Ich werds mal etwas Testen sobald das Wetter mitspielt. Ich schätze morgen oder nächste Woche wenn die Sonne mal scheint. Zeig ich euch ein paar Videos.


----------



## Manowar (29. August 2010)

Bau dir doch auch so nen kreischendes Vieh ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gott ist das furchtbar.. *g*




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JfbXkoRJ6uY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und den hier..einfach mal, weil ich ihn gerade gefunden hab und ich ne Erektion bekommen hab *g*




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JwL2D4rXmsI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Thoor (29. August 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Und den hier..einfach mal, weil ich ihn gerade gefunden hab und ich ne Erektion bekommen hab *g*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



danke mano, jetzt hab ich mich nass gemacht, dabei war ich grade duschen ._.

aber der sound ist echt hammer... woher kommt der? vom blown off oder wat?


----------



## Manowar (30. August 2010)

Was fürn Blow off? *g*
Ist halt einfach nen hochgezüchteter V8 mit Sidepipes :>


----------



## Ennia (30. August 2010)

Ich kanns mir im moment nicht mit Ton ansehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, und weis daher net, ob es das richtige video ist, aber der Sound des S1 PP ist einfach unvergleichbar.

Sucht ansonsten einfach mal nach dem Audi S1 quattro Pikes Peak: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j-p9G8Pn7Rs


----------



## Manowar (30. August 2010)

Uuh ein Walter Röhrl Fan *g*
5 Zylindermotoren haben auf jeden Fall, einen unglaublich kernigen Sound, aber das Geblubber vom V8 ist und bleibt das schönste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und so hört sich ein V8 an, der Schluckauf hat *g*




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Jiwfy-OyrdU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Thoor (30. August 2010)

Dachte mal der Motor bei den Muscles oben rauuf nennt man Blown off :s 

Aber der Sound ist schon cränk... und die Pikes Peaks sind halt zeitlose Klassiker :'D


----------



## Manowar (30. August 2010)

Die Hutzen sind nur dafür da, um entweder Platzprobleme zu lösen *g* oder sie dienen als Luftkanal.


----------



## Manowar (1. September 2010)

[font="Tahoma,Helvetica"]Frauen verstehen halt nichts von Autos...

Ölwechsel

Anleitung für Frauen:

1) In die Werkstatt fahren, spätestens 15.000 km nach dem letzten Ölwechsel
2) Kaffee trinken
3) Nach 15 Minuten Scheck ausstellen und mit ordentlich gewartetem Fahrzeug Werkstatt verlassen.

Ausgaben:
Ölwechsel: EUR 50,-
Kaffee: EUR 1,-
Gesamt: EUR 51,-

Anleitung für Männer:

1) Ins Zuehörgeschäft fahren, EUR 70,- für Öl, Filter, Ölbinder, Reinigungscreme und einen Duftbaum ausgeben.
2) Entdecken, dass Behälter für Altöl voll ist. Anstatt ihn zur Tankstelle zu bringen, Öl in Loch im Garten schütten.
3) Eine Dose Bier öffnen, trinken
4) Fahrzeug aufbocken. Vorher 30 Minuten lang Klötze dafür suchen.
5) Klötze unter Sohnemanns Tretauto finden.
6) Vor lauter Frust eine Dose Bier öffnen, trinken.
7) Ablasswanne unter Motor schieben
8) 16er Schraubenschlüssel suchen
9) Aufgeben und verstellbaren Schraubenschlüssel verwenden
10) Ablassschraube lösen
11) Ablassschraube in Wanne mit heissem Öl werfen. Sich dabei mit heissem Öl beschmieren.
12) Sauerei aufputzen
13) Bei einem weiteren Bier beobachen, wie das Öl abläuft
14) Ölfilterzange suchen
15) Aufgeben. Ölfilter mit Schraubenzieher einstechen und abschrauben.
16) Bier
17) Kumpel taucht auf. Bierkiste mit ihm zusammen leeren. Ölwechsel morgen beenden.
18) Nächster Tag: Ölwanne voll mit Altöl unter dem Fahrzeug vorziehen
19) Bindemittel auf Öl streuen, das während Schritt 18) verschüttet wurde.
20) Bier - nein, wurde ja gestern getrunken.
21) Zum Getränkemarkt gehen, Bier kaufen
22) Neuen Ölfilter einbauen, dabei dünnen Ölfilm auf die Zylinderkopfdichtung aufbringen
23) Ersten Liter Öl in den Motor einfüllen
24) Sich an die Ablassschraube aus Schritt 11 erinnern
25) Schnell die Schraube in der Ablasswanne suchen.
26) Sich erinnern, dass Altöl zusammen mit der Schraube im Garten entsorgt wurde
27) Bier trinken
28) Loch wieder ausheben, nach der Schraube suchen.
29) Den ersten Liter frischen Öls auf dem Boden der Garage wiederfinden
30) Bier trinken
31) Beim Anziehen der Ablassschraube mit dem Schraubenschlüssel abrutschen, die Fingerknöchel an der Karosserie anschlagen.
32) Kopf auf Bodenfliesen schlagen, als Reaktion auf Schritt 31)
33) Mit wüsten Flüchen beginnen
34) Schraubenschlüssel wegschleudern
35) Weitere 10 Minuten fluchen, weil der Schraubenschlüssel die an der Wand angepinnte Miss Dezember in die linken Brust getroffen hat
36) Bier
37) Hände und Stirn reinigen und vorschriftsmässig verbinden um Blutfluss zu stoppen.
38) Bier
39) Bier
40) Vier Liter frisches Öl einfüllen
41) Bier
42) Auto von Böcken ablassen.
43) Einen der Klötze dabei kaputtmachen
44) Fahrzeug zurücksetzen danach Bindemittel auf das in Schritt 23 verschüttete Öl streuen.
45) Bier
46) Probefahrt
47) Auf die Seite gewinkt und wegen Fahrens unter Alkoholeinfluss verhaftet werden
48) Fahrzeug wird abgeschleppt
49) Kaution stellen, Fahrzeug vom Polizeihof abholen

Ausgaben:
Teile: EUR 70,-
Anzeige wegen Trunkenheitsfahrt: EUR 200,-
Abschleppkosten: EUR 100,-
Kaution: EUR 200,-
Bier: EUR 30,-

Gesamt: 600 EUR[/font][font="Tahoma,Helvetica"]

[/font]


----------



## Thoor (1. September 2010)

Nice :'D

Kann mir jemand sagen was ich brauche um bei meinem Auto 1 Sitz mit 3 Punkte Gurten auszustatten? (Schroth ist die Marke, ich glaub des schreibt man so ._.) und was der Einbau ca kostet... ich hab keine Schalensitze aber die Gurte wären trotzdem nice :s


----------



## Manowar (1. September 2010)

Du hast schon nen 3Punkt Gurt drin du Pfeife 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nen Hosenträgergurt wäre das wohl?

Da schau lieber erstmal, ob die auf dein Auto zugelassen sind. Werden nicht bei jedem Auto vom Tüv freigegeben!
Aber geht das überhaupt ohne Schalensitz? O_o

Sonst weiß ich vom Einbau nicht wirklich viel..fahre ja keinen E36 oder Golf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (1. September 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Du hast schon nen 3Punkt Gurt drin du Pfeife
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



=( ich find die gurte halt nice :< kA vom Eintragen her ists in der schweiz eh anders... jo geht ohne schalensitze nur die "hängen" dann halt... ich glaub ich lass des, hab mir jetzt erstmal Sparco Gurtpolster bestellt hrhr :'D


----------



## Potpotom (2. September 2010)

Ich kann mir das nur sehr schwer vorstellen... aber einen normalen Sitz mit einem Hosenträger ausstatten sieht schon arg bescheuert aus befürchte ich. Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass der Sitzplatz dahinter dann so gut wie wegfällt.

Hat ein bisschen was vom Baumarkt-Tuning... gute Entscheidung von dir, darauf zu verzichten.

Der hohe Sicherheitsaspekt der Hosenträger fällt durch den nicht vorhandenen bzw. sehr schlechten Seitenhalt eh nicht viel grösser aus als es bei einem normalen 3-Punkt-Gurt der Fall ist.


----------



## Thoor (2. September 2010)

Kann es sein das Mazda RX7 sehr schwer zu bekommen sind


----------



## Manowar (2. September 2010)

Wurde der hier überhaupt verkauft?


----------



## Thoor (2. September 2010)

Ka ist jedenfalls ne heisse Karre... der hat auch nen Wankel oder?


----------



## Manowar (2. September 2010)

Gerade geschaut..
"Das Modell wurde in Deutschland nur von 1992 bis 1996 angeboten, ehe neue Abgasvorschriften den Verkauf von Neuwagen dieses Typs unmöglich machten. Zuletzt wurde der RX-7 nur noch in Japan angeboten. Der damals relativ hohe Neupreis von über 80.000 DM führte dazu, dass nur wenige Fahrzeuge verkauft wurden. Heute ist das Modell ein gesuchtes Sammlerstück." Wiki

Wer will schon nen Wankelmotor? ^^


----------



## Thoor (2. September 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Gerade geschaut..
> "Das Modell wurde in Deutschland nur von 1992 bis 1996 angeboten, ehe neue Abgasvorschriften den Verkauf von Neuwagen dieses Typs unmöglich machten. Zuletzt wurde der RX-7 nur noch in Japan angeboten. Der damals relativ hohe Neupreis von über 80.000 DM führte dazu, dass nur wenige Fahrzeuge verkauft wurden. Heute ist das Modell ein gesuchtes Sammlerstück." Wiki
> 
> Wer will schon nen Wankelmotor? ^^



Ich find das Hinterteil von dem Wagen so rattttenscharf :S was gibts denn noch für sportliche Autos die man mit ein klein wenig geld so the fast and the furious mässig zurecht machen kann? Leistung muss nicht unbedingt sein, sollte vorallem optik und klasse haben.. budget liegt bei so ca 10-15 riesen denk ich mal...

/E bitte nur japaner... ich mag keine deutschen autos... ausser m1, m3, m5 und m6!


----------



## Manowar (2. September 2010)

mazda s2000 / mx5
Toyota Supra 
Mitsubishi Eclipse / Skyline
Fallen mir jetzt so ausm Kopp ein

edit: bis auf das nen S2000 natürlich von Honda kommt ^^ 
mitsubishi 3000gt


----------



## Thoor (2. September 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> mazda s2000 / mx5
> Toyota Supra
> *Mitsubishi* Eclipse / *Skyline*
> Fallen mir jetzt so ausm Kopp ein
> ...



Ist das jetzt n epic fail oder hab ich was verpasst?

und skyline, elcispe und s2000 kosten doch sicher mehr als 15 riesen :S


----------



## Manowar (2. September 2010)

Nope..guck halt nach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und ja..hatte Nissan im Kopf, habs aber wohl nicht geschrieben *g*


----------



## Potpotom (3. September 2010)

Für 10-15.000 kannst du einen Evo V oder VI oder mit Glück, einen Evo VII bekommen.

Irgendeinen Type R (Integra bspw.) von Honda sicherlich auch... für den S2000 wird es sicher nicht reichen, es sei denn, du findest ein Unfallfahrzeug oder dergleichen.

Den Supra kriegst du auch für den Preis, allerdings auch nur eine ältere Version.

--------

Ansonsten kannst du ja vielleicht einen "normalen" Lancer, Celica etc.pp. finden und die Differenz in den Body stecken... hat zwar n bissl was von "gewollt und nicht gekonnt" - aber gut, du sagtest ja, dein Interesse läge hauptsâchlich beim äusserlichen. 

--------

Ansonsten würde ich sagen... kriegst du für 10-15.000 nicht wirklich was ansprechendes. 

EDIT: Ok, hab gerade n bissl im internet geblâttert... sind doch ein paar schöne Dinger zu haben.


----------



## Manowar (3. September 2010)

Potpotom schrieb:


> für den S2000 wird es sicher nicht reichen, es sei denn, du findest ein Unfallfahrzeug oder dergleichen.



Schau dich mal um! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gibt sogar schon Händlerangebote für 14k (um die 80tkm rum)

Und wo wir schon bei VTec sind.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potpotom (3. September 2010)

Ok, das überrascht mich dann doch... ein Arbeitskollege hat für seinen (2009er) vor wenigen Wochen 28.000 hingelegt. Hätte nicht erwartet, dass der Wert im Vergleich zu einem 2006er so hoch ist.

Was mit gerade noch einfiel... wie siehts denn mit nem Z-Modell von Nissan aus? Die waren ja neu schon erschwinglich.


----------



## Manowar (3. September 2010)

Gibt es für den Preis auch schon (~12k)
Aber ob er da die Unterhaltskosten zahlen will..? *g*


----------



## Potpotom (3. September 2010)

Naja, die werden ja bei allen "sportlichen" Fahrzeugen nicht unbedingt auf Golf-Niveau liegen... wer was besonderes haben will... 

Zitat: "so the fast and the furious mässig zurecht machen kann? Leistung muss nicht unbedingt sein, sollte vorallem optik und klasse haben"

...muss da halt durch. *g

Die Kriterien erfüllt der Z"irgendwas"50 (350? weiss nimmer) ja absolut... nur das der dann auch noch n bissl Leistung bringt.


----------



## Manowar (3. September 2010)

Z350 und seit "neuestem" noch nen Z370 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich weiß aber nicht, ob der auch das Kriterium trifft *g*

Aber für das Geld, würde ich mir dann doch lieber was schöneres kaufen..
Bin den mal gefahren und naja..egal wo du hinpackst, du hast Plastik in den Händen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potpotom (3. September 2010)

Hehe... ich hab noch nie drin gesessen. Ab und an muss ich mal einen auf mich aufmerksam machen... kenne ich die nur vom sehen her, von aussen sehen die rassig aus.

Ich bin eh Ford-Fan... bin da also arg abgestumpft was Plastik und "billig" angeht - da hatte mein Escort RS damals reichlich zu bieten.  Hrhrh.

Aber, um meine soeben runtergemachte Pflaume gleich mal wieder anzuheben. Wenn mein 5-Zylinder-Focus im giftgrünen Gehäuse mit sanften aber kraftvollen 450NM auf die Kurbelwelle drückt und mich in letzter Konsequenz kontinuierlich in Richtung Höchstgeschwindigkeit katapultiert während das Alcantara in den Sitzschalen meine Rückenmuskulatur massiert... ach, is eh nur n Ford - der mal eben schlappe 12.000Euro günstiger ist wie der Lancer Evoluton oder der Subaru Impreza.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hatte ich ja in anderen Threads irgendwo schonmal geschrieben... ich mag die Pflaumen und alte MuscleCars. Bevor ich einen Asiaten in der Garage hab muss schon viel passieren. 

EDIT: Vorraussichtliches Auslieferungsdatum: 30/11/2010... *sabber*


----------



## Irn-Bru (3. September 2010)

da letzte Seite was von Walther Rörl gelinkt wurde, ich ich total auf den 5 Zylinderturbo Sound stehe, wollte ich mal dieses Video hier linken.

Kopfhörer auf und voll Lautstärke....für feuchte Unterwäsche übernehme ich keine Haftung xD





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jpegBYr54J8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ynnbqGgZm0c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Manowar (3. September 2010)

Ahahaha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zuerst dachte ich nur "General Lee? Kann doch eigentlich nur geil sein" -> "Was ist das für ne Dreckskiste? Kein Dodge :/" -> "Was sind das für Nerds im Auto" und dann verließ mich das "WTF-Gesicht" nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Pot , ich will auf jeden Fall nen Erfahrungsbericht zum Focus :>


----------



## Irn-Bru (3. September 2010)

ist halt so ein verrückter Schwede der sich ein Turbo von einem Radlader eingebaut hat, ist ein riesen Ding. Der hat 750 PS bei 2.6Bar Ladedruck. Mir gehts eigentlich nur um den Sound, den finde ich halt hammergeil.


----------



## Thoor (3. September 2010)

Das Auto ist ganz ok, die Typen drin sind einfach nur bekloppte Vollpfosten denen das Billet und das Auto auf Lebzeiten weg genommen gehört und zwar allen vieren o.O


----------



## Irn-Bru (3. September 2010)

ahja und warum?


----------



## Thoor (3. September 2010)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> ahja und warum?



Weil sie auf ner öffentlichen Landstrasse mit ca 150 km/h drüber rasen obwohl ne Kuppe dazwischen ist und dort andere Autos unterwegs sind... wird sicher lustig wenn Familienvan entgegenkommt.

Falls das ganze auf ner abgesperrten Strecke sein sollte nehm ich gern alles zurück, der Kleinbus der zuerst durch fährt wirkt aber nicht sonderlich nach abgesperrt.

Das hat nichtsmehr mit "zu schnell fahren" zu tun, das ist dumm, rücksichtslos und verantwortungslos.


----------



## Irn-Bru (3. September 2010)

wenn das deine ersten Gedanken waren bei dem Video, hast du einfach kein Benzin im Blut und wahrscheinlich wenig Freude im Leben....wir kann man nur so verbittert sein tztz....jedem dem ich das Video gezeigt habe, egal welches Alter ging bei dem Sound einer ab und da hat sich nie einer Gedanken wegen Geschwindkeitsüberschreitungen gemacht.

achja der fährt mit der Kiste eine 9er zeit auf der viertelmeile...dürfte als wesentlich schneller als 150kmh gewesen sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich unterstütze mit Sicherheit kein gefährliches Fahrverhalten und würde mich sicherlich als vernünftigen Fahrer bezeichnen. Wenn ich mir aber über jedes Video Gedanken machen würde wo sich die Darsteller falsch verhalten, bräuchte ich mir nix mehr ansehen bei youtube und wäre nur noch verbittert.


----------



## Thoor (4. September 2010)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> wenn das deine ersten Gedanken waren bei dem Video, hast du einfach kein Benzin im Blut und wahrscheinlich wenig Freude im Leben....wir kann man nur so verbittert sein tztz....jedem dem ich das Video gezeigt habe, egal welches Alter ging bei dem Sound einer ab und da hat sich nie einer Gedanken wegen Geschwindkeitsüberschreitungen gemacht.



Benzin im Blut hat nichts damit zu tun auf ner unübersichtlichen, befahrenen Landstrasse mit einem Auto jenseits der 200 km/h zu fahren... o.O Und mir verbitterts hats auch nicht viel zu tun... wenns ne abgelegene Landstrasse ist wos einfach grad aus geht bin ich sofort dabei, aber die Strasse ist brandgefährlich... und Leute die dann behaupten das habe was mit "Benzin im Blut" und "Spass am Leben" zu tun sind definitiv nicht reif genug um Auto zu fahren... Solche Typen bringen die ganze Szene in Verruf das jeder mit nem netten Auto illegale Strassenrennen fährt und die Stvo als was lustiges betrachtet....

Ich sag ja das Auto ist nice, aber das Auto gehört auf die Nordschleife....


----------



## Irn-Bru (4. September 2010)

das ist in Schweden.....

Ich fahre seit 15 Jahren Auto, wenn ich schätzen müsste dürften es inzwischen so 500tkm gewesen sein die ich gefahren bin(Bund sei Dank). Dabei war alles vom 45Ps Auto bis weit über 200 PS(Aktuell 136Ps bei 830kg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), selbstverschuldete Unfälle 1, der hatte aber nichts mit schnellen Fahren oder so zu tun. Punkte in all den Jahren, 3 für einmal zu schnell Fahren(natürlich beim Überholen eines 70km/h Schleichers auf der Landstrasse). Sonst nie auffällig gewesen, fahre niemals wenn ich gesoffen hab nichtmal nach 1 Bier.
Ich denke ich verfüge über die Nötige Erfahrung und Reife ein Auto sicher zu führen.

Wenn ich mit solche Videos ansehe dann um sie einfach nur stumpf zu konsumieren, wenn ich mir bei jeden scheiss Gedanken machen würde, weil sich der/die Darsteller zweifelhaft benehmen,hätte das ganze seinen Sinn der Unterhaltung verloren.

Wenn ich mir das Vorstelle....

Formel1: oh mein Gott was für eine Umweltverschmutzung und Geldverschwendung,die armen Kinder in Afrika hungern und die.....

Fussball WM: oh mein Gott die ganzen Stadien die dort in Süd-Afrika gebaut wurden...was das gekostet hat und nebenan verhungern die Menschen in Wellblechhütten.

usw. usw.




bei diesem Video würde ich dir zustimmen.....



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=25QfrGau_58

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


	solche Leute gehören von der Strasse runter


----------



## Manowar (4. September 2010)

Lass es mal dabei Thoor, nach Meinungen Anderer gehört niemand auf die Straße und ich will hier nicht solche Diskussionen (dafür ist nen anderer Thread offen). Ich will hier nur Benzin (geht mir weg mit Diesel! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )! *g*

Zu dem Video..da bin ich schonmal hergefahren O_o


Hier mal nen Bekannter von mir:
Ist nen Focus 1.6, der aber inzwischen nen Porschejäger ist *g*
Der hat 2 Jobs, nur um ständig an dem Auto rumbasteln zu können.
Ist aber auch nicht wirklich sauber im Kopf..




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W7NT72RAKtE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Thoor (4. September 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Miiieeeeser Shit o.O aber warum fliegt die Haube einfach so weg :S WTF?


----------



## Manowar (4. September 2010)

Ach da gibt er ja nichtmal Gas.. ist ja noch beim Aufwärmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Materialfehler denke ich mal.


----------



## Thoor (4. September 2010)

Weiss jemand was so ein Lenkrad kostet, was der Einbau kostet und obs die mit Airbag gibt?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (4. September 2010)

Gibt es nicht mit Airbag und Einbaukosten gibts keine, weil es 5 Minuten kostet, dass selber zu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (4. September 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Gibt es nicht mit Airbag und Einbaukosten gibts keine, weil es 5 Minuten kostet, dass selber zu machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gibts ähnliche Sportlenkräder mit Airbag? ist sonst recht gefährlich..


----------



## Manowar (4. September 2010)

Wie wärs mit meinem? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://data.motor-talk.de/data/galleries/1064914/204622/bild-53812.JPG

Hab keine Ahnung von Lenkrädern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (4. September 2010)

BMW im Colt, geile Idee :'D 

Suche was in dem Style aber ein wenig moderner:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (4. September 2010)

Ahjo ist mir schon klar, aber sowas gibts halt nicht ohne Airbag.
So ein Lenkrad was ich hab oder im Audi R8 steckt oder oder oder sind einfach die "kleinsten" Formate, wo noch nen Airbag platz drin findet


----------



## Potpotom (5. September 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> @ Pot , ich will auf jeden Fall nen Erfahrungsbericht zum Focus :>






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fQi0y6pPR_M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Einmal über die Nordschleife... natürlich nicht durch mich - unter 8 Minuten war und werde ich da nie sein. 

---
Ich hatte bisher nur eine Probefahrt und kann noch nicht so viel dazu schreiben... die Nordschleife wird erst im nächsten Jahr etwas werden - Dezember ist nicht unbedingt die beste Jahreszeit um sich dort auszutoben. Hrhrhr.

Also von der Probefahrt her... der Wagen stand noch im Autohaus, der Verkäufer erklärt mir kurz alles mögliche (Du kennst das, jajaja, quatsch mich nich voll - fahr die Scheibe zur Seite! *g) vom Blinker bis zum Radio. Ich starte per Knopfdruck die Maschiene und versinke im 5-Zylinder-Geblubber der durchs Autohaus bollert, trete leicht aufs Gas, rolle vorsichtig aus dem Autohaus und fahre vom Hof runter und betrete zum ersten Mal in meinem Leben mit Mordsehrfurcht die B51.

Ich stehe an der Kreuzung und überlege wo ich hinfahren soll, links oder rechts - dabei spiele ich mit dem Gaszug weil dieser Sound, die Vibrationen schon ein Glücksgefühl in mir auslösen. Was solls, Blinker nach links und dann los - mit unbeschreibbarem Zug und wirklich unaufhörlicher Kraft beschleunige ich in Sekunden auf 140 bevor ich auch schon wieder bremsen muss - ein Lieferwagen muss da natürlich auch noch langfahren. Überholen ging nicht da die Strecke einfach zu kurvig ist. Also lasse ich mich immer ein Stück fallen und tippe das Gas an um wieder aufzuschliessen, wir fahren hintereinander durch eine Ortschaft und wohl wissend das danach eine Überholmöglichkeit kommt freue ich mich schon drauf.

Wir passieren das Ortsausgangsschild und biegen in die letzte Kurve vor eine langen geraden Stelle... ich sehe sie kommen, schaue, alles frei... Blinker rein und Feuer frei - der Kickdown haut sofort rein, nichts von einem Turboloch zu spüren und mit brachialer Beschleunigung und unter ständigem ziehen der Vorderachse bin ich schon wieder bei ~170 angelangt bevor es in ein kurviges Waldstück geht. Dort angekommen und festgestellt, dass dieses Auto im Gegensatz zu allen bisherigen RS und ST-Varianten die ich hatte, so gut wie garnicht untersteuert - mit richtig gutem Grip durchs Waldstück in eine Ortschaft (Könen, von Süden kommend - falls du dir die Strecke mal ansehen möchtest) auf einen Schotterparkplatz, umgedreht und wieder zurück.

Mein Fazit: Power ohne Ende und trotzdem wahnsinnig bequem, der Strassenhalt ist wirklich unbeschreiblich und ich hatte nicht eine Sekunde das Gefühl, das Auto verlieren zu können. Der Sound und diese Vibrationen versetzen mich jetzt schon wieder in einen Glückszustand.. und das mitten in der Nacht. Hrhrhr.

Mach ne Probefahrt bei einem Ford-Händler in deiner Nähe - du wirst staunen, versprochen. Allerdings besteht die Gefahr... dass du von BMW auf Ford umsteigst. Hrhrhr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (5. September 2010)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Allerdings besteht die Gefahr... dass du von BMW auf Ford umsteigst. Hrhrhr.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich hab hier noch nen 3.35i stehen..ich bezweifel das jetzt mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nen Kumpel von mir legt sich vllt den Focus zu, da dürfte ich dann mal ran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Weil ich bezweifel einfach mal, dass ich das erste mal im Leben zu dem Fordhändler hier gehe und dann direkt mit dem Wagen fahren dürfte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hab keine Lust auf Stundenlanges gelabert, nur um ne kleine Fahrt zu machen.


----------



## Irn-Bru (5. September 2010)

ich weiss nicht,irgendwie hat dein Ford Focus RS kein wirklichen Charakter, da kommen einfach keine Emotionen auf. Er ist sicherlich sau schnell und alles, aber irgendwie fehlt da was.



Wenn ich mir sowas hier anhöre hier z.B. ist das Gänsehautfeeling pur......der geilste Porno auf 4 Rädern...






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SX2VgavVcOo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





ich würde jede Frau für eine Runde mit der Kiste und Walther Röhrl als Fahrer stehen lassen. Werden wohl auch nur die mit wirklich Benzin im Blut verstehen können......die anderen machen sich wahrscheinlich grad wieder Gedanken, weil die da wie gestört durch die Stadt ballern,während die Zuschauer direkt am Strassenrand stehen nur durch Strohlballen geschützt...was da alles passieren kann,,,,


----------



## Thoor (5. September 2010)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> ich würde jede Frau für eine Runde mit der Kiste und Walther Röhrl als Fahrer stehen lassen. Werden wohl auch nur die mit wirklich Benzin im Blut verstehen können......die anderen machen sich wahrscheinlich grad wieder Gedanken, weil die da wie gestört durch die Stadt ballern,während die Zuschauer direkt am Strassenrand stehen nur durch Strohlballen geschützt...was da alles passieren kann,,,,



Du begreifst einfach nicht den Unterschied aber lassen wirs, und solch provokativ-unterschwellige Anspielungen kannst du in Zukunft getrost sein lassen, danke.


----------



## Manowar (5. September 2010)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> die anderen machen sich wahrscheinlich grad wieder Gedanken, weil die da wie gestört durch die Stadt ballern,während die Zuschauer direkt am Strassenrand stehen nur durch Strohlballen geschützt...was da alles passieren kann,,,,


Keine Provokationen bitte ..
Und je nachdem, welche Frau das ist, würde ich die Frau wählen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das sind beides geile Autos und dennoch kann man sie nicht vergleichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich finds nur schade, dass der Focus so grüüüün ist..mit ner normalen Lackierung wäre der ne deutlich größere Überraschung.

Hab mir gerade mal den Focus RS500 angeguckt..man sieht der asi aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Irn-Bru (5. September 2010)

doch doch,aber du verstehst nicht was ich meine, da gibt es keine Unterschiede. Aber hast recht lassen wir das sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (5. September 2010)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> doch doch,aber du verstehst nicht was ich meine, da gibt es keine Unterschiede. Aber hast recht lassen wir das sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was meinst du denn? Siehst du etwa keinen Unterschied zwischen einem legalen abgesperrten Rennen wo jeder der hingeht weiss welches Risiko er trägt und Typen die auf ner unübersichtlichen Landstrasse mitten am Tag wo andere Autos durchfahren mit nem Audi der nicht annähernd Strassen zugelassen ist jenseits der 150kmh durchbrettern? Der Audi ist saunice, genauso wie das Video das du gepostet hast, aber es ist einfach nur brandgefährlich, dumm und du gefährdest unschuldige Menschen, Kinder, Frauen und Väter...


----------



## Manowar (5. September 2010)

Jeder hat verstanden, was ihr beide damit sagen wollt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich hab auch nen Video von meinem Dicken, wo ich ein wenig schneller auf der Straße unterwegs bin, aber..ich hatte 2 Leute an 2 Stellen gestellt, die mir über Funk gesagt hätten, ob da was kommt. Also manchmal ist für Sicherheit gesorgt, auch wenns nicht so aussieht.
Kommt wieder zu den Autos! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Der Countach erstaunt mich gerade mit seinem Sound:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=foDcLUhUKqI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Irn-Bru (5. September 2010)

hört sich an wie meine Bohrmaschine. Ist nicht so mein Ding


----------



## Manowar (5. September 2010)

Eine Bohrmaschine? *g*
Ich hätte gern ne Bohrmaschine mit diesem V12 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mutb7KgA9NM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Thoor (5. September 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Eine Bohrmaschine? *g*
> Ich hätte gern ne Bohrmaschine mit diesem V12
> 
> 
> ...



 Heftig :S aber das Teil da ist recht empfindlich oder? :S also nach nem "Hammerschlag" funktionierts nichtmehr?


----------



## Manowar (5. September 2010)

Hör mal auf mit der Video zitiererei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja du..dein Motor würde auch nicht mehr laufen, wenn ich ihn vernünftig mit nem Hammer treffen würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich find das Teil einfach wahnsinnig geil..Deutsche Ingenieurskunst :>


----------



## Thoor (5. September 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Hör mal auf mit der Video zitiererei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das aber nur ein Modellmotor oder? N richtiger V12 ist doch 4x so gross


----------



## Manowar (5. September 2010)

Hast du schonmal nen Modellmotor gesehen, der nen V12 ist? ^^
Die haben das zum "Spaß" gebaut und du kannst mal davon ausgehen, dass der etwa 10t gekostet hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und nen richtiger V12 ist nen bissl größer, als nur 4x so groß *g*


----------



## pampam (5. September 2010)

Der Mini-V12 wär mal was für nen Roller (und der hört sich auch noch besser an, als jeder 50er Roller).


----------



## Manowar (5. September 2010)

Ich hab mich gerade mal entschieden, dass ich mir zu Weihnachten Magnaflow Kats(200 Zellen) und ne Kennfeldoptimierung gönnen werde :>


----------



## Thoor (5. September 2010)

Dachte du magst kein M-FLow


----------



## Manowar (5. September 2010)

Ich mag keine Magnaflow ESD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber da müsste ich mal nen vorher nachher Leistungsdiagramm machen lassen..würd gern mal sehen, was die Kats da rausholen.


----------



## MasterXoX (6. September 2010)

Ich werf mal die Frage in den Raum:
http://suchen.mobile.de/haendlerfahrzeug/Ford-Mustang+Grau-133295383.html wie findet ihr den? Lohnt sich das?
Ich liebe diesen Mustang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (6. September 2010)

Heute sind endlich meine Sparco Gurtpolster gekommen <3

:3 Spraco ist schon was extrem geiles :'D

@Master: das auto wirkt auf den Fotos ziemlich durchgeritten aus, dann kannste nicht sicher sein obs n Direktimport ist, und der Motor hat auch durst ohne ende.. und steuern und versicherung würd ich auch nicht vergessen...

Chrysler 300C Hemi SRT... 6.1 Liter V8 Maschine mit 430 Zückelnden Pferdchen auf der Hinterachse.

Wieder was neues auf der Shoppingliste.


----------



## Potpotom (7. September 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Ich hab hier noch nen 3.35i stehen..ich bezweifel das jetzt mal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hrhrhr... das war jetzt auch nicht so ganz ernst gemeint.


@MasterXoX

Lohnt sich das ist ne gute Frage, letztlich musst du das für dich beantworten können. 

Nur eines sollte dir klar sein, einen "Sportwagen" darfst du nicht erwarten... bei höherer Geschwindigkeit zappelt der Mustang gewaltig und verliert relativ schnell die Spur. Agilität ist ein Fremdwort für dieses Auto und sollte einen sportlichen Wagen ja eigentlich auszeichnen. Das karge Auftreten des Innenraums (zuzgl. zu dem klappern) machst du mit dem richtig satten Sound und dem richtig schicken Gehäuse wieder wett.

Bin ihn gefahren und war relativ erschüttert... fährt sich in kurvigen Gegenden und bei hoher Geschwindigkeit (>180) wirklich nicht gut und lässt kein richtiges "Wohlfühlgefühl" aufkommen.


----------



## MasterXoX (7. September 2010)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Hrhrhr... das war jetzt auch nicht so ganz ernst gemeint.
> 
> 
> @MasterXoX
> ...




ok dann bleib ich beim CRX ^^


----------



## vollmi (8. September 2010)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Nur eines sollte dir klar sein, einen "Sportwagen" darfst du nicht erwarten... bei höherer Geschwindigkeit zappelt der Mustang gewaltig und verliert relativ schnell die Spur. Agilität ist ein Fremdwort für dieses Auto und sollte einen sportlichen Wagen ja eigentlich auszeichnen. Das karge Auftreten des Innenraums (zuzgl. zu dem klappern) machst du mit dem richtig satten Sound und dem richtig schicken Gehäuse wieder wett.
> 
> Bin ihn gefahren und war relativ erschüttert... fährt sich in kurvigen Gegenden und bei hoher Geschwindigkeit (>180) wirklich nicht gut und lässt kein richtiges "Wohlfühlgefühl" aufkommen.



Wobei das ja durchaus gewollt ist. Das sah man an den 2003 und 2004ern Mustang Cobras. Die hatten von Werk aus ein besseres Fahrwerk welches viele Besitzer wieder rückgerüstet zu Starrachse haben.

Beim Neuen Shelby Cobra war das wohl nur des Preises wegen so. Und ich muss sagen beim neuen war das Musclecarfahrgefühl wirklich abartig. Man spürt halt bei dem Fahrwerk viel mehr dass da wirklich ein gefährliches Geschoss unterm Arsch wartet getreten zu werden. Die Achse versucht regelmässig den Fahrer umzubringen, es fühlt sich auf jedenfall so an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber es sind ja auch nur 500PS für die man bei anderen Herstellern das Dreifache zahlt.

mfG René


----------



## vollmi (8. September 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Ich werf mal die Frage in den Raum:
> http://suchen.mobile...-133295383.html wie findet ihr den? Lohnt sich das?
> Ich liebe diesen Mustang
> 
> ...



Schau dir lieber den an. Link

übername für die SVT Cobras lautet "Terminator" da fliessen die Tränen der Ergriffenheit wirklich zu den Ohren hin ab.


----------



## Thoor (15. September 2010)

Genau 3 Jahre ist es heute her, dass der beste Fahrer dieser Welt von uns gegangen ist...

Wo auch immer er ist, er wird schnell sein!

R.I.P. Colin ;(


----------



## Kuya (16. September 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich dachte sowas fehlt hier wirklich... nen richtigen Thread für Autofreaks wie mich :S Gibt zwar schon einen aber der ist nur mit Bildchen gefüllt ^.-
> 
> ...



Hmm.. da fällt mir sogar was ein, mein Radio hat irgenwie eine macke in der Elektronik.
Manchmal wenn man es Leiser drehen will, wird es dann auch lauter, also egal welche Richtung. Abhilfe schafft dann nur aus und wieder einschalten.
Soweit würde ich ja nun einfach auf das Radio oder die Radioverkablung tippen. 
Allerdings wird es manchmal auch leiser/lauter wenn ich Bremse oder Gas gebe.
Meine Vermutung ist trotzdem ein Wackelkontakt. Ich will die Tage das Ding mal rausfummeln, und die Kabel überprüfen.
Falls Jemand ein ähnliches Problem hatte und es beheben konnte. Bin für Tipps immer dankbar.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (30. September 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> btw mano, gibts irgendwo ne genaue auflistung was du an deinem schmuckstück alles gemacht hast :O der sieht irgendwie gar nicht so heftig aus >.>


Mal aus dem anderen Thread rübergeholt..dafür haben wir den Thread ja 

Ich fahre ja auch einen BMW und werd da mit Sicherheit nichts verbasteln O_o
Leuchten wurden verändert, Ambient Beleuchtung,LED Pfützenbeleuchtung, Bremsanlage vom E38, Luftkanäle zu den Bremsen, Beläge EBC Greenstuff, Stahlflex Bremsleitungen, Abgasanlage (nicht nur ESD) etc
Für den Winter ist sehr viel geplant, da warte mal ab 
Im Frühling wird er ein wenig aggressiver ausschauen, etwa +40PS, Handling wird sich verbessern. 


Und was sollte ich denn deiner Meinung nach aus diesem schönen Auto machen? ^^


----------



## Thoor (30. September 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Mal aus dem anderen Thread rübergeholt..dafür haben wir den Thread ja
> 
> Ich fahre ja auch einen BMW und werd da mit Sicherheit nichts verbasteln O_o
> Leuchten wurden verändert, Ambient Beleuchtung,LED Pfützenbeleuchtung, Bremsanlage vom E38, Luftkanäle zu den Bremsen, Beläge EBC Greenstuff, Stahlflex Bremsleitungen, Abgasanlage (nicht nur ESD) etc
> ...



Also was mir gefallen würde ( im ernst jetzt >.<)

Tieferlegen.
Schöne schwarz felgen drauf mit rotem rand
scheiben schwarz tönen
alle embleme entfernen
vorne angel eyes (wenns das gibt für bmw)
hinten lampen abdunkeln
evtl aussenspiegel wechseln

Das sieht dann auch nicht nach "gangsta" karre aus sondern einfach nur sehr sehr edel :-)

bin aber auf den frühling gespannt :-D


----------



## Manowar (30. September 2010)

Er ist tiefer als die Serie 
Felgen -> Winter . Aber ohne roten Rand, du spinnst wohl 
Scheiben Tönen..ja ich weiß, kommt noch. Aber erstmal sind andere Sachen dran.
Embleme bleiben. Glaub mir einfach mal, dass es blöd ohne aussieht.
Und jetzt schießt du den Vogel ab *g* Der E39 war der erste Wagen, der diese "Angel eyes" hatte (bekomm ich morgen oder übermorgen noch LED Brenner für, dass sie weiss und heller sind -> passt besser zum Xenon).
Abgedunkelte Rücklichter gibt es keine vernünftigen. Die die es gibt sehen verdammt billig aus und haben keine Celis Streifen.
Außenspiegel..joa. Bezahlst du mir die M5 Spiegel?  Ich halte schon die Augen offen, aber gibt selten billige Angebote.


----------



## Manowar (8. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Teile des Lüfterrades steckten in der Isolierung der Motorhaube *hust

Das werd ich mir dann mal antun müssen:
http://www.beisansystems.com/de/anleitungen/e39_luefter_anleitung.htm

Ich rechne mit 3 Stunden wegen unerwarteten Problemen *g*
Kostet zum Glück kaum was, aber das wird eine unheimliche nervige Plackerei..

Schenkt mir Trost!


----------



## Thoor (8. Oktober 2010)

Autsch sowas ist immer hart.. hoffe deinem Patienten gehts bald besser =(

ICh hab btw am montag autoprüfung...

Motor unser der du bist im Rahmen,
geheiligt werde deine Leistung.
Deine Kraft komme.
Deine Beschleunigung geschehe
in Drehzahl wie in Drehmoment!
Und vergib uns unseren Verschleiß,
wie auch wir vergeben unserem Gummi
und führe uns nicht in Kontrollen,
sondern erlöse uns von den MIG
denn dein ist der Rausch cool
der Geschwindigkeit in Ewigkeit

Wollts nur gesagt haben

PS: Prüfung bestanden


----------



## Thoor (6. November 2010)

Mano, bist du gestorben oder so? 

Ich hab da mal paar Anregungen:

Hab heute Kleber an meinem Auto angebracht, bei meinem Tuner gewesen und dann mit 3 Freunden getroffen und bissl Fotos gemacht (106 GTI und 300 PS Impreza mit Maxspeed Analage ab Kat ) Fotos folgen noch wenn ihr mögt 

Hab grad n Super Angebot von meinem Tuner gekriegt: 4 OZ Racing Wheel Felgen für ca 230 Euro...  Winterauslaufmodell undso  die kommen dann im Sommer drauf 

Im Sommer kommt noch

- Sportlenkrad
- Sparco Sitzbezüge
- Sparco Pedalerie
- Getönte Scheiben

und dann schau ich mal weiter....

achja: Citroen Saxo VTS ist ja mit dem Bena... Beni... na ja mit dem Kompressor ne echte Rakete o.O 180-190 PS bei nur knapp einer Tonne o.O wie gestört ist das denn bitte :O

LOS ICH WILL MEHR ÜBER AUTOS LESEN HIER!


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (7. November 2010)

Der Impreza von deinem Freund ist das der neue oder ein Spec-c?


----------



## JokerofDarkness (7. November 2010)

Manowår schrieb:
			
		

> Er ist tiefer als die Serie


M-Fahrwerk oder was ordentliches? Mein M-Fahrwerk ist das Erste was im Frühjahr raus fliegt. Ist ja keine Geländewagen so ein 540i


----------



## Thoor (7. November 2010)

Käpt schrieb:


> Der Impreza von deinem Freund ist das der neue oder ein Spec-c?



Ist der Bugeye  also relativ alt... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (7. November 2010)

Gibt es was schöneres als einen Subi Sound? Neeeeee 

[font="verdana, geneva, lucida,"][youtube]http://www.youtube.c...player_embedded[/youtube][font="verdana, geneva, lucida,"][youtube]http://www.youtube.c...player_embedded[/youtube]
[/font][/font]
[font="verdana, geneva, lucida,"][font="verdana, geneva, lucida,"]
[/font][/font]
[font="verdana, geneva, lucida,"][font="verdana, geneva, lucida,"]Links 05er STI, rechts 2011 STI [/font][/font]


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (10. November 2010)

Viel Diskutiert wird hier nicht^^


----------



## Thoor (10. November 2010)

Ka ob mano nichtmehr aktiv ist oder warum hier nichts mehr geht -_-


----------



## JokerofDarkness (11. November 2010)

Ach vergesst Subaru 

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Deathstyle (11. November 2010)

Nice, nettes Teil, gefällt mir aber optisch nicht so sehr obwohl ich BMW liebe.
Ich muss auch sagen das ich Subaru sehr geil finde, also nix gegen unsere Evo-Liebhaber, aber der Impreza ist ein weit beeindruckenderes Auto.

Leute ich hatte mit einer Freundin eine lange diskussion über Autos und wir konnten uns nicht auf einen Kombi, bzw. ein praktisches Auto, einigen. Auszuschließen sind SUVs und Opel, sowie Audi und Mercedes-Modelle. Mein Favorit wäre natürlich ein 3er oder 5er Touring gewesen aber sie war besessen von einem Ford, nicht dem Mondeo sondern irgendeinem anderem Modell. Ja hier hätte ich eigentlich schon längst nichtmehr mit ihr geredet, aber ich mag sie. xD
Was ich eigentlich will: ne Idee? Was fürn Auto bietet was vergleichbares? Ich persönlich finde auf dem deutschen Automarkt ja die neuen Insignia Modelle echt nicht übel, aber das wurde abgeschmettert, Audi mag ich nicht und Mercedes ist was für alte Leute oder Zuhälter. Nen Octavia wäre auch was feines, aber Madam hat vorurteile - gibt es da eigentlich noch ne größere Auswahl oder muss man sich dann zwingenderweise mit etwas absolut häßlichem und langweilig zu fahrendem abgeben?


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (11. November 2010)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Ach vergesst Subaru
> 
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.c...feature=related[/youtube]



Der hat schon " fast " einen F1 Sound lol^^


----------



## Thoor (11. November 2010)

Käpt schrieb:


> Der hat schon " fast " einen F1 Sound lol^^



Es gibt einen Ferrari, weiss grad nichtmehr wie er heisst, der hat wirklich nen F1 Sound


----------



## JokerofDarkness (11. November 2010)

@Deathstyle

Wie hoch ist denn Dein Budget, denn da sind ja schon gewaltige Sprünge zwischen 3er und 5er Touring oder Octavia drin.


----------



## Deathstyle (11. November 2010)

Ich fahre einen 3er Touring *hust Papa, hust*, weshalb ich auch echt BMW Fan bin, Heckantrieb macht einfach spaß - auch wenns "nur" nen 200 PS Diesel ist.
Es geht nur ums reine Interesse, welche Autos es da überhaupt noch gibt. Es sollte generell schon die anspruchsvollere Stufe sein, also nicht unbedingt ein Mazda oder Toyota, aber gerade nicht-deutsche Autos sind eben absolut nicht in meinem Wissenskreis vorhanden und da ist es schwierig was zu finden: was fahren denn Japaner für Kombis?


----------



## JokerofDarkness (11. November 2010)

Wenn Papi nicht Dein Auto bezahlt, dann wird sich Dein Anspruch wohl auf Deinen Geldbeutel beschränken


----------



## Deathstyle (11. November 2010)

Nein, es geht nicht darum ein Auto zu kaufen, es geht ums Interesse an dem Angebot - was gibt es und wie vergleicht es sich.
Ich bin armer Student und werde vor 2015 überhaupt kein eigenes Auto besitzen was über einen Golf 3 hinaus reicht, der 3er gehört meinem Vater und ich benutz ihn halt wenn ich ein Auto brauche.


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (12. November 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Es gibt einen Ferrari, weiss grad nichtmehr wie er heisst, der hat wirklich nen F1 Sound



Enzo?


----------



## Thoor (12. November 2010)

Käpt schrieb:


> Enzo?



neeee :S

Hrhrhrhrhr heute meine neuen felgen gesehen


----------



## MasterXoX (16. November 2010)

Wie findet ihr den Alex Wesselsky? (Der Checker)

Ein hammer Typ, er ist lustig, schlau und versteht was von seinem Handwerk


----------



## Manowar (17. November 2010)

Na Mädels? 



Thoor schrieb:


> Mano, bist du gestorben oder so?



So ähnlich..I´m back,baby! 
Ich war im Krankenhaus 




Thoor schrieb:


> Hab heute Kleber an meinem Auto angebracht, bei meinem Tuner gewesen und dann mit 3 Freunden getroffen und bissl Fotos gemacht (106 GTI und 300 PS Impreza mit Maxspeed Analage ab Kat ) Fotos folgen noch wenn ihr mögt


Bilder sind immer Pflicht :> Wenn sie denn gut sind 




Thoor schrieb:


> Hab grad n Super Angebot von meinem Tuner gekriegt: 4 OZ Racing Wheel Felgen für ca 230 Euro...  Winterauslaufmodell undso  die kommen dann im Sommer drauf


So Glück braucht man manchmal auch.




Thoor schrieb:


> Im Sommer kommt noch
> 
> - Sportlenkrad
> - Sparco Sitzbezüge
> ...


Such dir auf jeden Fall nen Lenkrad, mit Daumenablage (oder wie auch immer man das nennen kann). Erleichtert das Kurvenfahren ungemein, bzw auch auf Dauer.




Thoor schrieb:


> achja: Citroen Saxo VTS ist ja mit dem Bena... Beni... na ja mit dem Kompressor ne echte Rakete o.O 180-190 PS bei nur knapp einer Tonne o.O wie gestört ist das denn bitte :O



Hauptsache kein Ken Bell ^^




JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> M-Fahrwerk oder was ordentliches? Mein M-Fahrwerk ist das Erste was im Frühjahr raus fliegt. Ist ja keine Geländewagen so ein 540i



Doch, aber es ist tiefer als Serie..war nichts gelogen 
Ich kann hier einfach nicht viel tiefer werden, weil ich sonst nicht auf meinen Hof komme -_-
Bei mir wirds wohl nen Gewindefahrwerk, was ich dann direkt bei mir hier einstelle.
Vorher würde ich es aber gern mit einer Domstrebe probieren, um die Kurvengeschwindigkeiten hoch zu bekommen.



Käpt schrieb:


> Gibt es was schöneres als einen Subi Sound? Neeeeee


Gibt es 



Deathstyle schrieb:


> Nice, nettes Teil, gefällt mir aber optisch nicht so sehr obwohl ich BMW liebe.
> Ich muss auch sagen das ich Subaru sehr geil finde, also nix gegen unsere Evo-Liebhaber, aber der Impreza ist ein weit beeindruckenderes Auto.
> 
> Leute ich hatte mit einer Freundin eine lange diskussion über Autos und wir konnten uns nicht auf einen Kombi, bzw. ein praktisches Auto, einigen. Auszuschließen sind SUVs und Opel, sowie Audi und Mercedes-Modelle. Mein Favorit wäre natürlich ein 3er oder 5er Touring gewesen aber sie war besessen von einem Ford, nicht dem Mondeo sondern irgendeinem anderem Modell. Ja hier hätte ich eigentlich schon längst nichtmehr mit ihr geredet, aber ich mag sie. xD
> Was ich eigentlich will: ne Idee? Was fürn Auto bietet was vergleichbares? Ich persönlich finde auf dem deutschen Automarkt ja die neuen Insignia Modelle echt nicht übel, aber das wurde abgeschmettert, Audi mag ich nicht und Mercedes ist was für alte Leute oder Zuhälter. Nen Octavia wäre auch was feines, aber Madam hat vorurteile - gibt es da eigentlich noch ne größere Auswahl oder muss man sich dann zwingenderweise mit etwas absolut häßlichem und langweilig zu fahrendem abgeben?



Ohne Umwege zum E46 3er Touring. Preis/Leistung unschlagbar für ein schönes Auto 
Aber es kommt drauf an, wie man sein Auto sieht. Nutzfahrzeug oder Wohlfülldingens *g*
Als Nutzfahrzeug gibt es einige mehr Autos.




Thoor schrieb:


> Hrhrhrhrhr heute meine neuen felgen gesehen



Sehen sie vernünftig aus? Keine Macken dran? Haben sie nen Schlag weg?
Ich wette ihr habt das auch noch unter der Hand gemacht?
Lass dich nicht übern Tisch ziehen Kollege 



MasterXoX schrieb:


> Wie findet ihr den Alex Wesselsky? (Der Checker)
> 
> Ein hammer Typ, er ist lustig, schlau und versteht was von seinem Handwerk



Anfangs fand ich ihn zum kotzen..mittlerweile find ich ihn sehr sympathisch.
Er versteht was von seinem Handwerk? Die KFZ Futzis die das für ihn aufschreiben haben Ahnung von ihrem Handwerk.
Dir ist bewusst, dass er mit Autos rein garnichts am Hut hat und Sänger ist oder? 


Und als Wiedereinstieg hier, möchte ich auch nen kleines Schmankerl zeigen :>
Boxen aufdrehen und genießen:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4TshFWSsrn8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Meine Ziele bis Mai:
+30 PS
-Hohlraumkonservierung
-Felgen umlackieren vllt auch Felgenaustausch (ist noch nicht klar..drückt mit die Daumen)
-Aufbereitung des Lackes
-Frontschürze und Motorhaube lackieren (Steinschläge)


----------



## Hordlerkiller (17. November 2010)

Nabend habe eine frage bitte um beantwortung ^^.

Möchte für mein Auto nen parr neue Felgen für den Sommer 2011 kriegen bevorzugte Marke ist enkei gibts es sie in Deutschland und sind sie erlaubt ??


Peugeot 406 mein alpha und mein omega ^^ 
lang soll es teile geben wuhu ^^


----------



## Thoor (17. November 2010)

ZOMFG MANO IS BACK!

ich hoff berta gehts gut :S

also bilder, moment:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




nen sportlenkrad mach ich vermutlich (noch) nicht... erst baller ich ne Type R Frontschürze ran und leg ihn tiefer... da ich nochmals 4 jahre ne ausbildung mache ist erstmal nix mit neuem auto kaufen... da mach ich lieber meinen colt schön ;-)

und die felgen sind fabrikneu... sind aber keine "echten" oz felgen... ist von der untermarke MSW... moment 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich weiss selbst das das keine absoluten ownage felgen sind... aber ich mein hallo, für 50 euro zum einkaufspreise, da kannste echts nichts mehr sagen :S


----------



## Manowar (17. November 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> ZOMFG MANO IS BACK!


Vermisst? ^^



Thoor schrieb:


> ich hoff berta gehts gut :S


Berta gehts sehr gut 
Hatte vor kurzem ein Problem an der Ansaugbrücke (DISA) die ging wohl schleichend kaputt und irgendwann war sie ganz hin.
Gelbe Motorleuchte -> An den Abgasen stimmt was nicht, also gesucht und über die DISA wurde falschluft gezogen und hat nicht mehr genügend Luft durchgegeben, das aber nur unter 4k Touren.
Jedenfalls teil getauscht und zack..knappe 20-30 PS mehr, der rennt besser denn je :>
Hat wo ich im Krankenhaus war nen bissl was geschenkt bekommen:
-Öl
-Ölfilter
-Luftfilter
-Microfilter
-Zündkerzen
-Querlenker
-Stabis HA

Die Dicke läuft jetzt butterweich und rennt wie blöde <3

edit:
Da fällt mir doch noch was ein ^^ 
Bei einer Kerze stand nen klecks Öl, also steht demnächst die Ventildeckeldichtung an.
Also Motor aufmachen. 
Werd ich selber machen, ist zwar nen bissl nervig die Arbeit, aber interessant wirds sein. Nur mal hoffen, dass mir keine Schraube oder ähnliches reinfällt *g*




Thoor schrieb:


> nen sportlenkrad mach ich vermutlich (noch) nicht... erst baller ich ne Type R Frontschürze ran und leg ihn tiefer... da ich nochmals 4 jahre ne ausbildung mache ist erstmal nix mit neuem auto kaufen... da mach ich lieber meinen colt schön ;-)



Wieso nochmal ne Ausbildung? Was treibste?
Du könntest dir auch Geld beiseite legen und dir danach irgendeinen Japaner holen (stehst du ja so drauf  )



Thoor schrieb:


> und die felgen sind fabrikneu... sind aber keine "echten" oz felgen... ist von der untermarke MSW... moment
> 
> ich weiss selbst das das keine absoluten ownage felgen sind... aber ich mein hallo, für 50 euro zum einkaufspreise, da kannste echts nichts mehr sagen :S


Das Problem ist halt, das sie gut sein können oder echt schnell kaputt sind. Bei dem Preis kann man natürlich 2 mal kaufen. Ich hätts aber z.B. nicht gern, wenn mir bei 250 ne Felge bricht ^^

Schlecht aussehen tun sie aber nicht. Mir gefallen sie :> 
Wieviel Zoll?



Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> Nabend habe eine frage bitte um beantwortung ^^.
> 
> Möchte für mein Auto nen parr neue Felgen für den Sommer 2011 kriegen bevorzugte Marke ist enkei gibts es sie in Deutschland und sind sie erlaubt ??
> 
> ...



Du willst Felgen die teurer sind, als die Autos? *g*

Die Angaben erschlagen einen förmlich  
Die Hersteller oder große Felgenhändler haben auf ihren Homepages meist vernünftige Möglichkeiten, sich Felgen für sein Auto rauszusuchen, wenn diese dabei stehen, sind sie auch erlaubt.
Es gilt jedenfalls, dass du schauen musst, was bei dir minimum/maximum verbaut werden darf/kann und die Felgen benötigen eine ABE.
Wenn du sie nicht eintragen lässt, erlischt mit der Montage deine Betriebserlaubnis des KFZ.


----------



## Thoor (17. November 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Schlecht aussehen tun sie aber nicht. Mir gefallen sie :>
> Wieviel Zoll?



Kommt drauf an... ich hoff mal 16 gehen drauf aber vermutlich wird man bördlen müssen... aber da ich eh noch 4 federn einbauen womit der gute franky 30mm sprich 25mm tiefer kommt ists eh latte...


----------



## Manowar (18. November 2010)

Da sind nen paar mehr Sachen, auf die du eingehen könntest 

Ich könnte mir bei mir garkeine 16Zöller vorstellen, was hastn du für Reifen drauf? Das ich mir das besser vorstellen kann *g*


----------



## Thoor (18. November 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Da sind nen paar mehr Sachen, auf die du eingehen könntest
> 
> Ich könnte mir bei mir garkeine 16Zöller vorstellen, was hastn du für Reifen drauf? Das ich mir das besser vorstellen kann *g*



Im Sommer kommen eben gleich neue Reifen drauf, die felgen kauf ich nur jetzt schon weils nur noch ne gewisse zahl gibt... aber ich buch quasi ein komplettpaket :-)


----------



## Ceiwyn (19. November 2010)

Meine Freundin hat von Autos mehr Ahnung als ich. Ja... irgendwie ist das schon...traurig.


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (21. November 2010)

[font="Tahoma, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]*Allrad unser im Schnee



Geheiligt werde dein Vortrieb

Deine Traktion komme

Dein Drift geschehe

Wie im Matsch so auf der Strasse

Unseren täglichen Fahrspass gib uns heute

Und vergib uns unser Grinsen

Wie auch wir vergeben allen Schleichern

Und führe uns nicht auf die Autobahn

Sondern von Kurve zu Kurve

Denn dein ist der Drift und der Vortrieb

und der Fahrspass in Ewigkeit.



Amen

*
[font="Tahoma, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"] [/font]xd[/font]
[font=Tahoma, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font="Tahoma, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"] [/font][font=Tahoma, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]so geil[/font]
[font="Tahoma, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="Tahoma, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]
[/font]


[font="Tahoma, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]​[/font]


----------



## Olliruh (21. November 2010)

http://theoatmeal.com/blog/car_needs
lawl


----------



## Thoor (22. November 2010)

Hey manolein  guckmal:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (1. Dezember 2010)

Also eins muss ich sagen: ich hasse dieses mistwetter aber autofahren bei schnee = genial wenn man ein wenig aufpasst... an jeder abbiegung an der niemand konnt kann man quer reinfahren haha ich liebe es =D 

aber jungs seid vorsichtig da draussen >.>


----------



## Jester (1. Dezember 2010)

Ich hatte gestern meine erste Fahrstunde.


----------



## Thoor (1. Dezember 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Ich hatte gestern meine erste Fahrstunde.



Ohgott, viel Erfolg (:


----------



## Jester (1. Dezember 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ohgott, viel Erfolg (:



Bin gefahren wie ein junger Gott. Vom 1. in den 2. Gang geschaltet und direkt wieder zurück und wieder in den 2.! Ohne Witz!


----------



## Thoor (1. Dezember 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Bin gefahren wie ein junger Gott. Vom 1. in den 2. Gang geschaltet und direkt wieder zurück und wieder in den 2.! Ohne Witz!



Wenn du mal was lustiges erleben willst (aber nur mit fahrlehrer!) geh mal im schnee driften  hat mein fahrlehrer mit mir auch gemacht... wenns schnee hat ists eig ganz einfach, vorallem mit heckantrieb... fährst auf ne kurve zu, schaltest in den 2. gibts vollgas und lenkst ein, wenn du merkst das das heck kommt gehst du leicht vom gas und wenn du drift beenden willst gehst vom gas uund schaltest hoch... ist aber nur bei schnee so einfach


----------



## Desdinova (1. Dezember 2010)

qft

Mach ich auch jeden Winter bei uns aufm Volksfestplatz. Ein riesen Spaß, auch wenn ich mit nem Fronttriebler zu kämpfen habe. Aber mit der Handbremse schmeißt auch der sich in die Kurve


----------



## Thoor (1. Dezember 2010)

Desdinova schrieb:


> qft
> 
> Mach ich auch jeden Winter bei uns aufm Volksfestplatz. Ein riesen Spaß, auch wenn ich mit nem Fronttriebler zu kämpfen habe. Aber mit der Handbremse schmeißt auch der sich in die Kurve



Wer mit der Handbremse driftet gehört geschlagen... ausser mit 4x4 ist das tabu  fronttriebler ist relativ leicht wenn du alles auf der frontachse hast... musst nur kofferraum leeren, ersatzrad rausnehmen und schleuderts wie blöd weil das heck so leicht ist


----------



## Desdinova (1. Dezember 2010)

Erzähl das mal meinem Auto oO
Wenn ich auf dem verschneiten Teerplatz einfach den Lenker rumreisse, passiert mal einfach garnichts. Da rutsche ich mit voll eingeschlagenen Reifen einfach nur gerade aus. Und ich mach das jetzt immerhin auch schon 8 Jahre


----------



## Potpotom (2. Dezember 2010)

Potpotom schrieb:


> EDIT: Vorraussichtliches Auslieferungsdatum: 30/11/2010... *sabber*


Mein Händler hat gerade angerufen, die Pflaume ist da, die Papiere sind da... 

*Etwas ernüchtert aus dem Fenster auf die Schnee bedeckten Strassen guckt*


----------



## Hordlerkiller (15. Dezember 2010)

na ihr auto suchties ^^ wie ich ^^ 

Erst die schlechte: Mein Peugeot 406 hat den geist aufgegeben leider reperierbar aber kostet zu viel .

so nen frage zu anschluss ^^ bei diesen ganzen versicherungsseiten kan man ja die versicherung checken wegen preise . So zur frage gibt es nen seite wo ich nicht meien namen in deren systeme eingeben muss,bei allen muss man das kommt mir so rüber das ich mich direkt bei denen einschreibe ohne auto.
Hab da nen parr neue in aussicht und wollte nur die versicherung checken welche halt günstiger wer für mich. 



mfg Hordlerkiller


----------



## Ennia (16. Dezember 2010)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> na ihr auto suchties ^^ wie ich ^^
> 
> Erst die schlechte: Mein Peugeot 406 hat den geist aufgegeben leider reperierbar aber kostet zu viel .
> 
> ...



Deine Beiträge sind der Hammer! Schaffst du es wirklich nicht, dass du Satzzeichen setzt und einen halbwegs vernünftigen Satzbau machst? Das ist jetzt schon das dritte mal, dass mir das auffällt - kein Wunder, warum sich keiner die Mühe macht und dir hilft! Ich musste jeden Satz (wenn man den Wort-Sauhaufen überhaupt so nennen darf) mindestens drei mal durchlesen, um annähernd zu verstehen, was du uns mitteilen möchtest - unglaublich.


Zu deiner Frage:

Warum gehst du nicht einfach zu drei oder vier Versicherungsbüros und lässt dir Angebote machen. So sitzt du den Herren und Damen direkt gegenüber und kannst schön viel Druck ausüben mit den jeweiligen Konkurenzangeboten. Macht ne Menge Spaß und du hast am Ende eine super Versicherung.


----------



## bkeleanor (14. Januar 2011)

Hallo

Fahre derzeit einen VW Polo Fun mit 1,4 Liter Hubraum und 100 PS.
Mein Problem ist das ich ca. all 1k km 1 Liter Motorenöl nachschütten muss.
Kleine eigens angefertigte Statistik.
1mal 1320km
2mal 1200km
3mal 900km
man sieht also es wird immer schlimmer. Die VW Garage meinte man könne das Problem beheben in dem man die Kolbendichtringe ersetzt.
Preis dafür wäre grob geschätzt so um die 2 bis 2,5k Euro. Also richtig viel Geld. Ausserdem weiss keiner wie lange das dann gut ist.

Hat jemand von euch vielleicht auch so einen Polo gehabt, mit dem Problem, oder einen anderen Tipp?

Ich weiss, dass ich mich letztlich einfach entscheiden muss obs erledigt wird oder das Auto verkauft. Ich möcht einfach diskutieren, den im Moment tendiere ich dazu den Wagen zu verkaufen. Was würdet ihr machen?

Gruss BKele


----------



## Videorecordum (14. Januar 2011)

Servus!


Wichtig ist es mal abzuwägen wieviel dein Polo noch wert ist.

Baujahr, Kilometerstand, sonstiger Zustand.

Es bringt nix da 2k - 2,5k reinzustecken, wenn er schon über 200k km am Tacho hat und der allgemein Zustand auch schon sagen wir mal so den Status " hat schon viel mitgemacht" erreicht hat.

Wann ist die nächste KfZ-Prüfung vorgesehen ? Eventuell mal vorfahren - alles abchecken lassen und dann den Gesamt-Reparatur-Betrag dem Wert des Fahrzeuges gegenüberstellen.
Das mal zum abwägen ob du ihne überhaupt reparieren lassen willst.

Die Diagnose Kolbenringe kann gut sein das es Die sind.
Hat Dir die Werkstatt das nur mal ebenso gesagt, oder haben sie nen Motortest gemacht ? ( ohne Zerlegearbeiten )

Wann hast denn das letzte mal Ölwechsel + Filter gemacht/machen lassen ?
Hast, wenn Du das Fahrzeug abstellst, wo einen Ölverlust zB ?

Würde Dir auch raten mal eine freie Werkstätte aufzusuchen ( eventuell kennt in deinem Freundes-oder Bekanntenkreis jemand eine solche ).


Mal soweit so gut ^^ 

Bis denne, Euer Video


----------



## bkeleanor (14. Januar 2011)

Der Polo hat knapp 50000km ist Jahrgang 2005 und hat mich 10k euro gekostet.
Zustand des Autos ist eigentlich tip top bis eben die sache mit dem Öl.

Kfz kommt frühstens in einem Jahr.

Die Diagnose mit dem Kolbendichtringen hab ich von einer anderen Garage bekommen, da die meines Vertrauens gerade Ferien hatte.
Die haben auch gesagt, dass sie das schon 2-3 mal gemacht haben und das danach eigentlich ruhe war. Aber eben wer weiss wielange.

Also ich hatte den gestern in der Werkstatt und die haben mir die Ölspuren im Zylinder mit der Kamera gezeigt. Waren minimal, aber zu erkennen.

Ölwechsel kann ich im moment nicht nachschauen wann der letzte war. werd ich noch nachreichen.
aber es sind keine ölflecken zu sehen wenn er länger an einem ort steht.

bedanke mich für die anregungen und anteilnahme
gruss bkele


----------



## Videorecordum (14. Januar 2011)

Huhu!

Also so wie ich das sehe - würde sich die Reparatur noch rentieren, sofern du vorhast den Polo noch länger zu fahren.

Ich würde Dir raten das dennoch nochmal von der Werktsatt Deines Vertrauens überprüfen zu lassen ( alle schon um des Preisvergleiches wegen)

Alles Folgende ist nun schwer von "der Ferne" zu beurteilen - ist so schwer wie ne Ferndiagnose bei nem Herzinfarkt wenn man Blechbüchsen-Telefon verwendet ;-)
Ich versuchs trotzdem und steinige mich bitte nicht wenns dann nicht zutrifft.

Wenn es wirklich die Kobenringe sind und Diese erneuert werden, im Zuge dieser Reparatur keine weitern Schäden an Zylinderlauffläche, Zyl.Kopf, usw. festgestellt werden, dann halten diese Kolbenringe normalerweise ( sofern dein Fahrverhalten und Umgang mit dem Polo als "normal" einzustufen ist ) ein durchschnittliches Motorlebenlang. 
Was bei nem VW mit gerigem Hubraum und dennoch ausreichend PS ( 1,4l - 100PS ) bei ca 150k km. liegt. Meiner Erfahrung nach jedenfalls.
Warum sie schon so früh ihren Dienst verweigern, ist und bleibt ein Rätsel ( eventuell Produktionsfehler, falsches Motoröl bzw. Serviceintervalle ) solange man die Kolbenringe nicht in den Händen hält und dann der AHA-Effekt zu tragen kommt, wo man nen Mangel erkennen kann.

Sollte ein Motorölverlust spätermal wieder auftreten, dann kann das natürlich auch an etwas ganz Anderem aber dennoch Neuem liegen.
Ist auch klar, wenn etwas aus so viel verschiedenen Einzeilteilen zusammengabut ist - man einen Teil ern. bzw. repariert, kann es trotzdem vorkommen das der Motor nach 6 Monaten WIEDER ein Problemchen bekommt.

Aber das vorherzusagen ist unmöglich, uns stolzen Auto-Besitzern bleibt nichts andres übrig als zu hoffen - das Er durchhält bis wir Ihn verkaufen ;-)

Soweit mal wieder was von mir

Schönen freitag noch, Euer Video


----------



## Keelin20 (14. Januar 2011)

Also ich kauf mir in nächster Zeit kein Auto.
Hab mir vor 3 Jahren nen gebrauchten Opel Vectra B mit 200.000 km für den Winter gekauft.
Nachdem es mir nach nur 100km den Motor zerworfen hat, hab ich überlegt ob ich ihn tune oder ob ich
ihn verschrotten lass weil er vor lauter Rost beinah auseinander gebrochen wäre lol

Ich hab mich dann entschieden ein Tuning-Projekt draus zu machen, 2 Jahre lang habe ich unzählige Stunden und Geld investiert, um ein völlig neuwertiges Fahrzeug daraus
zu machen. Im Sommer letzten Jahres, also 2010, wurde er dann soweit fertig, jetzt im Winter werden noch ein wenig Feintuning betrieben, also innere Armaturen neu usw.
Alles in allem ist es ein wunderschöner getunter Vectra B den ich jeden Sonntag bei egal welchem Wetter wasche. Jetzt im Winter ist er natürlich abgemeldet in meiner Garage.


----------



## Videorecordum (14. Januar 2011)

Serwas!

Na dann schon mal ein dickes Gratz an Dich zu deinem Durchhaltevermögen und gelungenem Werk.
Sieht gut aus.

Eine Schrottmühle komplett von Grund auf zu restaurieren kostet eben auch ne menge Zeit und Geld.
Dazu kommt noch das man für ein solches Vorhaben auch den Platz haben sollte und verständnissvolle Partner in einer Beziehung. ;-)
Des Weitern noch, daß es eben niemals den Wert erreichen wird beim Verkaufen bei nem Händler bzw. uninteressiertem Privatkäufer sondern nur unter der Tuning-Szene oder eben Liebhaber dieses Modells.

Aber wer verkauft auch solch ein Auto ?  *ggg* sowas besitzt  man, weil man es besitzt.

Baba.


----------



## bkeleanor (14. Januar 2011)

Besten Dank Videorecordum

Denke ich werde ihn reparieren lassen.


----------



## Kuya (14. Januar 2011)

Keelin20 schrieb:


> ...



Respekt! 

Du machst mich darauf aufmerksam, dass ich mal langsam mehr Zeit in mein Auto investieren sollte.
So wirklich zu Tunen hab ich da zwar nichts, aber ein wenig Detailverliebtheit und leidenschaftliche Pflege
sollte ich schon aufbringen.

Lol, fühle mich ein bischen so, als wenn du mir Raten würdest, mehr Zeit mit meiner "Freundin" zu verbringen,
und ihre ganzen "Dienste" nicht für Selbstverständlich zu sehen. Da bekomme ich fast ein schlechtes Gewissen.


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (28. Januar 2011)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Verbrauch hält sich mit 12-13L in grenzen.



Evo8 und so ein niedriger Verbrauch?  Die Subis was bei uns rumfahren brauchen um die 18-25l.


----------



## Thoor (28. Januar 2011)

Käpt schrieb:


> Evo8 und so ein niedriger Verbrauch? Die Subis was bei uns rumfahren brauchen um die 18-25l.



Wenn du ne HKS Komplettanlage ab Kat runter machst und im 2. Gang bei 6'000 Touren durchs Dorf fährst kein Wunder. N Freund hatte nen STI mit modifizierter Auspuffanlage, hat bei normalem Fahren 13-14liter gebraucht...

Ich hab übrigens n Loch im Auspuffrohr (Vom MSD zum ESD hin) röhrt wie Sau


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (28. Januar 2011)

Die Subis bei uns Fahren mit den Invidia und Aerys Turbo Anlagen. Also brauchen die schon 18-25l und das nur wegen diesem Auspuff?


----------



## Thoor (28. Januar 2011)

Käpt schrieb:


> Die Subis bei uns Fahren mit den Invidia und Aerys Turbo Anlagen. Also brauchen die schon 18-25l und das nur wegen diesem Auspuff?



Die brauchen niemals 18liter, der braucht höchstens 14-15 Liter wenn du ihn drückst wien Vollpfosten (was übrigens nicht sehr gut fürs Auto / die Auspuffanlage ist...)

Zum Vergleich: der 6.3l 68ger Challenger von nem bekannten schluckt ca 19 Liter... Was haben STIs für Motoren? 2.5Liter oder? Oder die alten halt noch 2 Liter...


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (28. Januar 2011)

Genau die alten haben 2l die neuen 2,5l. 14-15l Verbrauch schreckt mich eigentlich gar nicht.


----------



## Thoor (29. Januar 2011)

Hier mal paar Fotos von meinem Schätzchen... ich nenn ihn Franky 

Im Sommer kommen neue Felgen, Tieferlegungsfedern, Scheibentönung, neues Lenkrad und evtl. Sportsitze aber mal guck0rn




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keelin20 (1. Februar 2011)

Kuya schrieb:


> Respekt!
> 
> Du machst mich darauf aufmerksam, dass ich mal langsam mehr Zeit in mein Auto investieren sollte.
> So wirklich zu Tunen hab ich da zwar nichts, aber ein wenig Detailverliebtheit und leidenschaftliche Pflege
> ...



Detailverliebt isses vor allem im Innenraum. Mal sehen vielleicht mach ich bei Gelegenheit mal Fotos vom Innenraum.
Heut werd mal bissl rumsuchen und noch ein oder 2 Fotos von Vorne posten.

@Thoor: Dieses Modell war mein erster eigenes Auto. Allerdings mit 302 PS, so hatte ich ihn damals vom Vorbesitzer gekauft für 800 Euro. 
Der Mitsubishi is abgegangen wie Schmitzkatze, aber nur für 4 Wochen dann lag ich damit im Graben  302 PS als Fahranfänger war einfach blöd. Aber naja man is jung und dumm und will schnell fahren....


----------



## Potpotom (2. Februar 2011)

So, mein Baby ist jetzt erstmal für zwei Wochen in der Werkstatt. 

Neue Kofferraumklappe, Heckschürze, Kotflügel hinten links und rechts nebst erneute Heckversteifung und endlos viele Kleinteile die nach dem Richten das Autos wieder rangebastelt werden... jippie... *kotz*

Wenn ich wenigstens so viel kotzen könnte wie ich wollte...


----------



## Ceiwyn (2. Februar 2011)

Sagt mal, wie kriegt man eigentlich die Frontscheibe von innen so sauber, dass man streifenfreie Sicht sowohl nachts als auch mit Sonnenreflektion hat? Ich habs probiert mit Wasser und Abtrocknen, mit Wasser und Seife und Abtrocknen, Wasser und Lufttrocknen und Wasser und Seife und Lufttrocknen und ich krieg diese verdammten Streifen einfach nicht richtig weg.


----------



## vollmi (3. Februar 2011)

Nicht mit Seife. 

Nimm Ajax (oder ein anderes Scheibenputzmittel) und ein Papiertuch oder Zeitung. Nicht bei Sonnenschein putzen sondern im Schatten.


----------



## Thoor (3. Februar 2011)

Nichts für ungut aber 302 ps glaube ich dir nicht.

das istn colt cj0, das heftigste serienmodell ist n 1.6liter mit 103 ps

das heisst da wäre mindestens n 2liter klotz mit nem kompressor drin, wenn du das machst musst du die karrosserie neu aufbauen, neue bremsen, neue schläuche etc.... das ist fast ein ding der unmöglichkeit. und der tüv ist dann nochmal ne andere sache...


----------



## Potpotom (4. Februar 2011)

Das ist nicht nur unglaubwürdig, das ist technisch auch nicht umsetzbar ohne die Sicherheit völlig über den Haufen zu werfen (und selbst das würde ich nicht glauben). Das ist der Grund, wieso die Colt-Rally-Modelle alle auf anderen Fahrzeugen basieren.

Aktuell bspw. auf dem Punto S2000...


----------



## Kuya (4. Februar 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Nichts für ungut aber 302 ps glaube ich dir nicht.
> 
> das istn colt cj0, das heftigste serienmodell ist n 1.6liter mit 103 ps
> 
> das heisst da wäre mindestens n 2liter klotz mit nem kompressor drin, wenn du das machst musst du die karrosserie neu aufbauen, neue bremsen, neue schläuche etc.... das ist fast ein ding der unmöglichkeit. und der tüv ist dann nochmal ne andere sache...



302 PS ist schon übel.

meiner hat 193 PS und geht schon übel ab, aber was zur "Hölle" hast du da für 'nen Motor (oder Turbine oder Reaktor) drin, dass ein "Colt" (der locker die hälfte weniger als mein Auto wiegen dürfte) auf 302 PS kommt. 

Hört sich so an, dass wenn du an der Ampel das Pedal durchtrittst, das vordere drittel deines Autos alleine losfährt, und du mit dem Rest der Karosserie einfach da stehen bleibst.


----------



## Potpotom (4. Februar 2011)

Na der Motor dürfte das geringste Problem sein... ich hab ja auch nur n kleines Mittelklassefahrzeug und der relativ kleine 2,5L Turbofünfzylinder generiert auch 305PS. Allerdings ist das Auto darrauf abgestimmt, was beim Colt nun absolut nicht der Fall ist. Nicht ohne Grund gibts das Ding nicht als Sportversion (die Rallyefahrzeuge sind, wie gesagt, auf andere Basen montiert).



> Hört sich so an, dass wenn du an der Ampel das Pedal durchtrittst, das vordere drittel deines Autos alleine losfährt, und du mit dem Rest der Karosserie einfach da stehen bleibst.


Hrhrhr... danke dafür, ich habe herzlich gelacht.


----------



## bkeleanor (4. Februar 2011)

Hab meinen VW Polo wieder zurück von seiner "Operation". Ich hoffe, dass Problem mit dem Ölverbrennen ist jetzt geschichte.

Ich habe auch das Gefühl, dass der Wagen jetzt irgendwie besser läuft...also auch schon bei weniger drehzahl gering, aber spürbar (nicht mehr power aber einfach besser). 
Kann das überhaupt sein? immerhin wurden ja die Zylinder und Kolben gereinigt.

Gruss bkele


----------



## Thoor (4. Februar 2011)

In Griechenland holen sie aus nem 2 Liter Evo 2000 PS raus  das Problem ist nur wie lange das Fahrzeug das aushält x)


----------



## Tyro (11. April 2011)

Hallo allerseits ihr Auto-Narren,
wollte mal ein paar Meinungen einholen zu meinem Problem, also folgendes, Ich besuche zur Zeit die Oberstufe eines Gymnasiums und werde dort im Mai (hoffentlich) mein Abitur machen. Habe schon eine Ausbildungsstelle sicher, muss aber sowohl zu meinem Ausbildungsbetrieb, als auch zu meiner Berufsschule (beides in der selben Stadt) jeden Tag 25 KM hin- und auch wieder zurückfahren, folglich 50 KM am Tag, 250 Km in der Woche. Die Strecke ist hauptsächlich Landstraße (Landstraßenanteil: ~ 22 KM), der Rest ist Stadtverkehr. Jetzt bin ich schon seit einiger Zeit auf der Suche nach einem geeignetem Auto für mich, mit meinen fast 20 Jahren und 2,5 Jahren Fahrpraxis dachte ich eher an etwas kleines (Ford Fiesta/VW Polo/Opel Corsa). Doch jetzt habe ich eine einmalige Gelegenheit, mein Nachbar gibt seinen Opel Vectra B Limousine (1,8 L, 115 PS, ~ 115.000 KM, BJ 1999, Vollausstattung, 8-fach bereift, minimaler Rostbefall an den Radkästen, Reparaturen alle fachgerecht gemacht bei der selben Werkstatt die die Autos meiner Eltern seit Jahren wartet, Rentner-/Garagenfahrzeug, generell sehr guter Allgemeinzustand) günstig für ~ 1500€ ab. Jetzt überleg ich schon seit mehreren Tagen hin und her, einerseits ist der Vectra durchschnittlich 200€ teurer in der Versicherung und klar, der Spritverbrauch ist auch etwas höher (der Vectra verbraucht ~ 8,5l) als bei einem Kleinwagen, aber er hat auch seine Vorteile, da ich gerne auf Festivals fahre und auch ein absoluter Verfechter des Camping-Urlaubes bin wäre alleine die Größe des Vectras und auch die abnehmbare Anhängerkupplung ein echter Segen, auch der Fahrcomfort ist natürlich komplett anders als in einem Kleinwagen. Des Weiteren spielt die Sicherheit auch noch eine Rolle, der Vectra hat mehr Airbags als ein handelsüblicher Kleinwagen und auch mehr "Knautschzone", außerdem wenn ich mal das Angebot bei Mobile, Autoscout, etc. überfliege merk ich, dass ich für einen Kleinwagen mit dem selbem Zustant mal locker nen 1000er mehr draufpacken kann. Also, was sagt ihr, typischer Anfänger-Kleinwagen oder doch schon den Schritt in die Welt der Großen wagen (die letzten 2,5 Jahre bin ich mit dem Ford Galaxy meiner Mutter gefahren, also mit nem Kleinen leichter einparken oder so, braucht mir bitte keiner kommen )?

mfg
Tyro


----------



## Deathstyle (11. April 2011)

Was kost nen 10 Jahre alter Vectra B in der Ausstattung denn so? In der Regel doch sicher >weit< mehr als 1500€.
Könntest ihn ja kaufen und dann erstmal fahren bis du ihn für mehr verkaufen kannst - oder eben behalten. :>


----------



## Tyro (11. April 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Was kost nen 10 Jahre alter Vectra B in der Ausstattung denn so? In der Regel doch sicher >weit< mehr als 1500€.
> Könntest ihn ja kaufen und dann erstmal fahren bis du ihn für mehr verkaufen kannst - oder eben behalten. :>



Weiß ich nicht genau, habe nur bei meiner Recherche im Internet oftmals gelesen das ein Hauptproblem dieser Vectras ist, dass sie einen ziemlich starken Wertverfall haben, daher glaub ich nicht, dass ich den danach wieder gewinnbringend verkaufen kann!


----------



## Tyro (15. April 2011)

Tyro schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits ihr Auto-Narren,
> wollte mal ein paar Meinungen einholen zu meinem Problem, also folgendes, Ich besuche zur Zeit die Oberstufe eines Gymnasiums und werde dort im Mai (hoffentlich) mein Abitur machen. Habe schon eine Ausbildungsstelle sicher, muss aber sowohl zu meinem Ausbildungsbetrieb, als auch zu meiner Berufsschule (beides in der selben Stadt) jeden Tag 25 KM hin- und auch wieder zurückfahren, folglich 50 KM am Tag, 250 Km in der Woche. Die Strecke ist hauptsächlich Landstraße (Landstraßenanteil: ~ 22 KM), der Rest ist Stadtverkehr. Jetzt bin ich schon seit einiger Zeit auf der Suche nach einem geeignetem Auto für mich, mit meinen fast 20 Jahren und 2,5 Jahren Fahrpraxis dachte ich eher an etwas kleines (Ford Fiesta/VW Polo/Opel Corsa). Doch jetzt habe ich eine einmalige Gelegenheit, mein Nachbar gibt seinen Opel Vectra B Limousine (1,8 L, 115 PS, ~ 115.000 KM, BJ 1999, Vollausstattung, 8-fach bereift, minimaler Rostbefall an den Radkästen, Reparaturen alle fachgerecht gemacht bei der selben Werkstatt die die Autos meiner Eltern seit Jahren wartet, Rentner-/Garagenfahrzeug, generell sehr guter Allgemeinzustand) günstig für ~ 1500€ ab. Jetzt überleg ich schon seit mehreren Tagen hin und her, einerseits ist der Vectra durchschnittlich 200€ teurer in der Versicherung und klar, der Spritverbrauch ist auch etwas höher (der Vectra verbraucht ~ 8,5l) als bei einem Kleinwagen, aber er hat auch seine Vorteile, da ich gerne auf Festivals fahre und auch ein absoluter Verfechter des Camping-Urlaubes bin wäre alleine die Größe des Vectras und auch die abnehmbare Anhängerkupplung ein echter Segen, auch der Fahrcomfort ist natürlich komplett anders als in einem Kleinwagen. Des Weiteren spielt die Sicherheit auch noch eine Rolle, der Vectra hat mehr Airbags als ein handelsüblicher Kleinwagen und auch mehr "Knautschzone", außerdem wenn ich mal das Angebot bei Mobile, Autoscout, etc. überfliege merk ich, dass ich für einen Kleinwagen mit dem selbem Zustant mal locker nen 1000er mehr draufpacken kann. Also, was sagt ihr, typischer Anfänger-Kleinwagen oder doch schon den Schritt in die Welt der Großen wagen (die letzten 2,5 Jahre bin ich mit dem Ford Galaxy meiner Mutter gefahren, also mit nem Kleinen leichter einparken oder so, braucht mir bitte keiner kommen )?
> 
> mfg
> Tyro



Hat denn keiner von euch Autoliebhabern, die sich hier tummeln, noch nen helfenden Rat für mich, bin im Moment echt unentschlossen, weil ich kaum Ahnung hab?!?!

lg
Tyro


----------



## Konov (15. April 2011)

Tyro schrieb:


> Hat denn keiner von euch Autoliebhabern, die sich hier tummeln, noch nen helfenden Rat für mich, bin im Moment echt unentschlossen, weil ich kaum Ahnung hab?!?!
> 
> lg
> Tyro



Hört sich doch nach deinen schilderungen nach einem guten Angebot an.
Ich selbst fahre mangels Moneten kein Auto, habe aber nen Führerschein und von Autos eigentlich schon etwas Ahnung. Ich würde an deiner Stelle allerdings nichts dem Zufall überlassen und die Karre mal komplett durchchecken sofern die Nachbarn das zulassen. Mit professioneller Unterstützung versteht sich. Also schauen nach Unfallschäden usw. 

Die können nämlich viel erzählen von wegen Top Zustand... wenn was nicht stimmt und du die Kiste an der Backe hast, ist es dein Problem. ^^
Deswegen unbedingt mit einem Kenner vorher Komplettcheck bezüglich Technik und äußerem Zustand. (Rost usw. usf.)

1500 Euro hört sich zwar gut an aber da musst du schon sicher gehen.
Ansonsten würde ich das Angebot dann einem Kleinwagen vorziehen, weil du vielleicht längerfristig was hast von dem Vectra.


----------



## Thoor (15. April 2011)

bezüglich des Vectras:

Opel + Rost an Radläufen = Tod des Fahrzeuges... da steckst du unsummen rein für den tüv und bekämpfen kannst du den rost eh nicht... das ist reine werterhaltung, hol dir lieber was kleines schickes... (Golf, polo, colt, fiest, justy, focus etc)


----------



## Tyro (16. April 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Opel + Rost an Radläufen = Tod des Fahrzeuges... da steckst du unsummen rein für den tüv und bekämpfen kannst du den rost eh nicht... das ist reine werterhaltung, hol dir lieber was kleines schickes... (Golf, polo, colt, fiest, justy, focus etc)



Ok, Danke, wusste ich nicht, ist das eine typische Opel-Krankheit? 
Naja, bevor ich ihn endgültig kaufe (oder nicht) wollte ich mit dem eh nochmal bei meinem Onkel vorbeischauen, der ist seit etlichen Jahren KFZ-Mechaniker in einem Instandsetzungswerk der Polizei und er war auch schon um die Jahrtausendwende da, als diese Vectras zu Tausenden als Streifenwagen gefahren wurden (heute werden sie nur noch für das Fahrsicherheitstraining dort benutzt), laut eigener Aussage kennt er dieses Auto in- und auswendig, dann sollte ihm das Problem ja auch bekannt sein und sein Urteil wahrscheinlich auch genauso vernichtend.


----------



## Konov (16. April 2011)

Tyro schrieb:


> Ok, Danke, wusste ich nicht, ist das eine typische Opel-Krankheit?
> Naja, bevor ich ihn endgültig kaufe (oder nicht) wollte ich mit dem eh nochmal bei meinem Onkel vorbeischauen, der ist seit etlichen Jahren KFZ-Mechaniker in einem Instandsetzungswerk der Polizei und er war auch schon um die Jahrtausendwende da, als diese Vectras zu Tausenden als Streifenwagen gefahren wurden (heute werden sie nur noch für das Fahrsicherheitstraining dort benutzt), laut eigener Aussage kennt er dieses Auto in- und auswendig, dann sollte ihm das Problem ja auch bekannt sein und sein Urteil wahrscheinlich auch genauso vernichtend.



Na dann könnte die Beratung wohl kaum besser sein, viel Spass. ^^


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (16. April 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Nichts für ungut aber 302 ps glaube ich dir nicht.
> 
> das istn colt cj0, das heftigste serienmodell ist n 1.6liter mit 103 ps
> 
> das heisst da wäre mindestens n 2liter klotz mit nem kompressor drin, wenn du das machst musst du die karrosserie neu aufbauen, neue bremsen, neue schläuche etc.... das ist fast ein ding der unmöglichkeit. und der tüv ist dann nochmal ne andere sache...



Möglich wäre es schon. Semi oder Closed Deck mit nem Turbo sind locker die 300 Ps drinnen. Kann mir allerdings nicht vorstellen das jemand in so ein Scheißhaus soviel Geld investiert.


----------



## Tyro (16. April 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Na dann könnte die Beratung wohl kaum besser sein, viel Spass. ^^



Naja, nachdem ich jetzt nochmal ein bischchen gegooglet habe, speziell zum Thema Rost, bestätigt sich eigentlich nur das was Thoor geschrieben hat, wenn die Radläufe einmal rosten kann man das Voranschreiten des Rostes eigentlich nur durch einen Komplettaustausch des Radlaufes beheben und es würde keinen Vectra B ohne Rost geben. Dann werd ich mich wohl mal wieder auf die Suche nach was kleinem feinem machen, will schließlich ein zuverlässiges Auto womit ich mindestens meine 3 Jahre Ausbildung über die Runden kriege, am liebsten sogar noch länger, aber in der "Golf-Klasse" gibt es ja ein breites Spektrum im Angebot!


----------



## Thoor (17. April 2011)

Käpt schrieb:


> Möglich wäre es schon. Semi oder Closed Deck mit nem Turbo sind locker die 300 Ps drinnen. Kann mir allerdings nicht vorstellen das jemand in so ein Scheißhaus soviel Geld investiert.



Achte auf deine Zunge junger Padawan D: Opel Corsas darfst du gerne Scheisshaus nennen aber nicht dieses filigrane Meisterwerk japanischer Ingenieurskunst! D:

Übrigens gibts in Deutschland einen der hat in nen CJ0 nen Evo Motor reingeknallt.... 600 PS und von aussen siehst du fast nichts (Ausser den Monster Bremsscheiben und dem Käfig xD)


----------



## Potpotom (18. April 2011)

Corsa, Colt... wo ist da der Unterschied? *duck*


----------



## Thoor (19. April 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Corsa, Colt... wo ist da der Unterschied? *duck*


Stellvertretend für nen schirftlichen Kommentar füge ich einfach 2 Bilder ein:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perkone (30. April 2011)

Hiho ^^ Hab heute n Auto von hinten (leider nur) gesehn, welches anstatt den gewöhnlichen Blinklichtern ne "Blinkerleiste" hatte, wo in kurzem Abstand 3 Lichter seitwärs weg blinkten... Habt ihr ne Ahnung was das für eins sein könnte


----------



## Ogil (30. April 2011)

Das ist das einzige was ich da finden konnte. Also ein Mustang...


----------



## MasterXoX (30. April 2011)

dachte jetzt an den Mitsubishi Grandis aber das kann ja nicht sein ^^


----------



## Deathstyle (30. April 2011)

En' Civic?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perkone (30. April 2011)

Jaaa genauso wie in dem Mustangvideo, nur was dasn viel älteres Auto, kein modernes


----------



## Hordlerkiller (30. April 2011)

Der alte Civic war geil, da konnte man sich von OBI (ja schleichwerbung) ^^ nen riesen rohr an den endtopf klatschen und der TÜV sagte ok ^^
Und das Tuning des Civic´s war auch geil.


----------



## Thoor (30. April 2011)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> Der alte Civic war geil, da konnte man sich von OBI (ja schleichwerbung) ^^ nen riesen rohr an den endtopf klatschen und der TÜV sagte ok ^^
> Und das Tuning des Civic´s war auch geil.



Dem Tüv wars egal weil das Rohr weder sound noch leistung bringt sondern einfach nur bekloppt aussieht....


----------



## vollmi (2. Mai 2011)

Perkone schrieb:


> Jaaa genauso wie in dem Mustangvideo, nur was dasn viel älteres Auto, kein modernes



Bei den älteren Mustangs waren die Lichter auch so angeordnet. Bei den Corvettes gibts diese Schaltung ebenfalls (nur halt mit zwei Lichtern)


----------



## MasterXoX (3. Mai 2011)

Ging das Auto in diese Richtung? http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cadillac_Eldorado


----------



## Tyro (28. Mai 2011)

*Thread ausgraben*

Hi,
ich hab mal wieder eine Frage bzgl. Autos, bzw. diesmal geht es eher um Navis. Ich fahre Dienstag zu einem Festival und gestern kommt meine Mutter an, dass etwas mit unserm Navi nicht stimmt und ich brauch es aber Dienstag, also eilt es. Das Problem ist, dass das Navi nicht mehr angeht, dh. dass der Display zwar noch angeht, aber schwaz bleibt, es macht absolut gar nichts mehr, meine Mutter meint, dass das ein Software Fehler wäre und ich mal gucken sollte, ob ich das mit der CD, die beim Navi mit dabei war, wieder hinbekomme, jetzt sitz ich hier, vor mir liegt das Navi und die CD und ich weiß absolut nichts wie ich anfangen soll. Kann man ein Navi quasi formatieren und dann mit der CD das "Betriebssystem" neu aufspielen? Ich verzweifel gerade ziemlich!

mfg
Tyro


----------



## Thoor (28. Mai 2011)

CD reinschieben, installieren, Navi anschliessen und Reset Funktion suchen, sollte eigentlich gehen.

Alternativ in der Bedienungsanleitung Tastenkombination für das Navi selber suchen um es auf Standart zurückzustellen


----------



## Ceiwyn (29. Mai 2011)

Kurze Frage: Welche Möglichkeiten gibt, wenn ein Cheep mit 4 Meter Länge plötzlich nicht mehr anspringt? Wir tippen ja auf Batterie, abgesoffen kann er ja nicht sein als Automatik. Vielleicht noch ein Fehler in der Elektronik? Er zuckt kaum noch, wenn man den Schlüssel rumdreht. Kotzt zwei mal kurz und pufft dann. Destilliertes Wasser haben wir schon nachgefüllt.


----------



## Lakor (29. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Kurze Frage: Welche Möglichkeiten gibt, wenn ein Cheep mit 4 Meter Länge plötzlich nicht mehr anspringt? Wir tippen ja auf Batterie, abgesoffen kann er ja nicht sein als Automatik. Vielleicht noch ein Fehler in der Elektronik? Er zuckt kaum noch, wenn man den Schlüssel rumdreht. Kotzt zwei mal kurz und pufft dann. Destilliertes Wasser haben wir schon nachgefüllt.



Könnte die Batterie sein, ist erstmal das wahrscheinlichste.

Ein Fehler des Anlassers oder der Zündkerzen ist aber nicht auszuschließen.

Ich hab keine Ahnung ob und wie man einen Automatik Wagen anrollen lässt, deswegen würde ich empfehlen es mal mit einem Starthilfe Kabel zu probieren (das sollte bei Automatik ja eigentlich gehen).

Vorher vielleicht überlegen was dafür sprechen könnte dass die Batterie leer ist. Licht angelassen, lange nicht gefahren, sehr alte Batterie? Im Zweifel vielleicht auch eine defekte Lichtmaschine.

Eine Ferndiagnose mit den Infos ist nicht leicht


----------



## Thoor (29. Mai 2011)

Anlasser, Batterie, evtl. Sicherung oder einfach Fehler in der Elektronik, am besten von nem Mechaniker Fehlerspeicher auslesen lassen.


----------



## Magogan (29. Mai 2011)

Ich habe einen BMW 325Ci, EZ 2002, also E46 ... wie kann ich da noch mehr Leistung rausholen, sodass der Motor trotzdem lange hält und keinen Schaden nimmt? Wie lange hält der Motor eigentlich so? 200000 km oder noch mehr?


----------



## zoizz (29. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Kurze Frage: Welche Möglichkeiten gibt, wenn ein Cheep mit *4 Meter Länge* plötzlich nicht mehr anspringt? Wir tippen ja auf Batterie ...



Erinnert mich an eine Freundin: Wie groß ist denn dein neuer USB-Stick? 
Sie zeigt mit Daumen und Zeigefinger ca 5cm und sagt: So groß ungefähr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Was hat die Länge deines Autos mit der Batterie oder dem Anlasser zu tun? ^^


----------



## FieserFiesling (29. Mai 2011)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ich habe einen BMW 325Ci, EZ 2002, also E46 ... wie kann ich da noch mehr Leistung rausholen, sodass der Motor trotzdem lange hält und keinen Schaden nimmt? Wie lange hält der Motor eigentlich so? 200000 km oder noch mehr?



- wie lange der motor haelt, ist davon abhaengig, wie gut du ihn pflegst/wartest und aehnliches.
- ja gibt es, aber die kosten sehr viel geld  kompressor raufsetzen ist einer der moeglichkeiten

kommt halt darauf an, wie groß dein geldbeutel ist. ist halt nicht so leicht, wie bei nem diesel, wo du einfach n widerstand einloeten musst


----------



## Thoor (29. Mai 2011)

FieserFiesling schrieb:


> - wie lange der motor haelt, ist davon abhaengig, wie gut du ihn pflegst/wartest und aehnliches.
> - ja gibt es, aber die kosten sehr viel geld  kompressor raufsetzen ist einer der moeglichkeiten
> 
> kommt halt darauf an, wie groß dein geldbeutel ist. ist halt nicht so leicht, wie bei nem diesel, wo du einfach n widerstand einloeten musst



- Nein, hochgezüchtete Motoren à la G-Power und Co halten nicht sehr lange, die sind extrem heikel und anfällig... 
- Kompressor bringt je nach Fahrzeug nichts, am meisten und am einfachsten holst du Leistung mithilfe einer neuen Abgasanlage ab Kat, einem neu programmierten Steuergerät oder einem Chip raus


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (29. Mai 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> - Nein, hochgezüchtete Motoren à la G-Power und Co halten nicht sehr lange, die sind extrem heikel und anfällig...
> - Kompressor bringt je nach Fahrzeug nichts, am meisten und am einfachsten holst du Leistung mithilfe einer neuen Abgasanlage ab Kat, einem neu programmierten Steuergerät oder einem Chip raus



Aber nur bei Motoren mit Turbo. Bei Saugmotoren bezahlst eine menge für null Leistung. Die 10NM mehr spürst null!


----------



## Deathstyle (29. Mai 2011)

Zumal nen Chip z. B. auch den Motor leiden lässt.


----------



## Soramac (29. Mai 2011)

Was haltet Ihr denn von dem neuem KIA Optima 2011?

Da er angeblich 2011 in Deutschland auf dem Markt kommen soll, konnte ich den noch bei keiner Online Plattform finden. In USA gibt es den fuer 18.000$ zu kriegen, sind etwa so 13,000 Euro.

Also finde fuer den Preis ist das wirklich ein spitze Auto, besonders das neue Gesicht gefaellt mir wegen dem neuen deutschen Chef Designer bei Kia sehr gut.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (29. Mai 2011)

Sieht aus wie ne billige Korea Kopie von der aktuellen VW Front...

Naja KIA halt, die bauen einfach richtig komische Autos...


----------



## Ceiwyn (30. Mai 2011)

zoizz schrieb:


> Erinnert mich an eine Freundin: Wie groß ist denn dein neuer USB-Stick?
> Sie zeigt mit Daumen und Zeigefinger ca 5cm und sagt: So groß ungefähr
> 
> 
> ...



Keine Ahnung, das gehört meiner Schwester. ^^ Ich gebe zu, dass ich von Autos keinen Schimmer habe, ich interessiere mich einfach nicht dafür. Wollte eben so viel Infos wie möglich liefern.

Die vier Meter Länge kannst du aber auch als Indiz dafür auffassen, dass wir ihn nicht anschieben können.  Der steht aktuell auf einem engen Parkplatz und der Parkplatz daneben, der auch meiner Schwester gehört, ist mit ihrem kaputten Renault Cabrio belegt. Also müssten wir zuerst das kaputte Auto irgendwie von Hand da rausschieben - sehr stressig - und dann mein Auto da reinparken, damit wir überbrücken können.


----------



## Lakor (30. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Die vier Meter Länge kannst du aber auch als Indiz dafür auffassen, dass wir ihn nicht anschieben können.  Der steht aktuell auf einem engen Parkplatz und der Parkplatz daneben, der auch meiner Schwester gehört, ist mit ihrem kaputten Renault Cabrio belegt. Also müssten wir zuerst das kaputte Auto irgendwie von Hand da rausschieben - sehr stressig - und dann mein Auto da reinparken, damit wir überbrücken können.



Anschieben kannst du bei Automatik meines Wissens nach sowieso vergessen (klär mich einer auf wenns doch geht^^).

Wieso müsst ihr den zum Überbrücken bewegen? Der Wagen muss nur so stehen dass ein anderes Auto sich auf ca 1 Meter an die Motorhaube deines Autos stellen kann.^^


----------



## Potpotom (30. Mai 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> Was haltet Ihr denn von dem neuem KIA Optima 2011?


Erinnert mich ein wenig an Saab... 

Sieht jetzt nicht so schlecht aus, nichts weltbewegendes aber bei dem angedachten Preis kann man auch nicht allzu viel erwarten.

Aber mal abwarten wie bieder der auf dem deutschen Markt ankommt und wo der deutsche Preis dann liegt.


----------



## Soramac (30. Mai 2011)

Preis wird in Deutschland bei 23.000 Euro liegen. Also ich finde den richtig gut gemacht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (30. Mai 2011)

Ok, beim Interieur dreht sich mir nun wirklich der Mage um...


----------



## Lakor (30. Mai 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ok, beim Interieur dreht sich mir nun wirklich der Mage um...



Da muss ich dir zustimmen, das ist echt nicht so das Wahre. Bei einem Wagen in der Preisklasse könnte man mehr erwarten...


----------



## Deathstyle (30. Mai 2011)

Vom Design her eigentlich ganz nett, nur hat der Wagen imo zwei Probleme:
1. die Frontschürze sieht nicht ganz so top aus (ich meine dieses durchgängige Teil unterm Grill).
2. es ist ein KIA.


----------



## Soramac (30. Mai 2011)

Lakor schrieb:


> Da muss ich dir zustimmen, das ist echt nicht so das Wahre. Bei einem Wagen in der Preisklasse könnte man mehr erwarten...



und gehen wir mal von 14.000 Euro aus? Weil in USA gibts den fuer 18.000 $


----------



## Thoor (30. Mai 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> und gehen wir mal von 14.000 Euro aus? Weil in USA gibts den fuer 18.000 $



für 14'000 euro erwarte ich ein armaturenbrett das übersichtlich und sauber gestaltet wurde, und nicht ein plastikinterieur mit drölfmillionen knöpfe die du eh nicht brauchst und dich nur beim fahren stören, ebenso wenig erwarte ich billiges carbon imitat das nach 3 monaten abblättert. ich arbeite bei einem autoimporteur, ich kenne das leidige problem interieur. durch die vielen knöpfe kannst du nichtmehr fahren, jeder knopf betätigt irgend nen scheiss. das teil sieht aus wie die captain enterprise- aber die aldi enterprise.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (30. Mai 2011)

Wir sind mit unserem KIA Carnival aber zufrieden.
Weiß nicht was ihr alle habt.

(Familienwagen meines Vadderns)


----------



## Soramac (30. Mai 2011)

Nunja, die Deutschen gehoeren nunmal zu den besten Autohersteller und wenn es den Deutschen nicht gefaellt oder Kritik abgeben, dann wird es das Auto auch nicht lange auf dem Markt geben (:


----------



## Lakor (30. Mai 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> für 14'000 euro erwarte ich ein armaturenbrett das übersichtlich und sauber gestaltet wurde, und nicht ein plastikinterieur mit drölfmillionen knöpfe die du eh nicht brauchst und dich nur beim fahren stören, ebenso wenig erwarte ich billiges carbon imitat das nach 3 monaten abblättert. ich arbeite bei einem autoimporteur, ich kenne das leidige problem interieur. durch die vielen knöpfe kannst du nichtmehr fahren, jeder knopf betätigt irgend nen scheiss. das teil sieht aus wie die captain enterprise- aber die aldi enterprise.



This. 

Des Weiteren: 

Was soll allein die schiefe Einbuchtung des Schaltknüppels welche sich wie die Lähmung einer Gesichtshälfte bis nach oben hin weiterzieht? Keine Ahnung ob ich einen Knick in der Optik habe oder ob "Mr. Ed Hardy" sich da persönlich verwirklicht hat, aber mir gefällt das ganz und gar nicht.

Selbst das Interieur diverser VW Klassen mit einem Baujahr aus dem letzen Jahrtausend gefallen mir da besser.


----------



## Thoor (30. Mai 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> Nunja, die Deutschen gehoeren nunmal zu den besten Autohersteller und wenn es den Deutschen nicht gefaellt oder Kritik abgeben, dann wird es das Auto auch nicht lange auf dem Markt geben (:



MÖÖÖÖP falsch.

Die schönsten Autos kommen aus Japan, nur leider sind die aktuellen Modelle von Toyota, Nissan und co zum wegrennen... an das Design von nem S14 Nissan, nem R33 Nissan, ner guten alten 2jzgte Supra und ähnlichem kommt kein deutsches Modell ran. Nur leider bauen die Japsen atm totale "Future Wagons" Sorry aber guck dir mal den Daihatsu Materia oder Nissan cube an... ich mein WHAT THE HELL?! 

Und die deutschen Hersteller haben halt ne extrem hohe Material und Verarbeitungsqualität... BMW oder Audi sind in dieser hinsicht unschlagbar.

@Aeon: wir sprechen auch über den neuen kia der gepostet wurde


----------



## Soramac (30. Mai 2011)

Schau dir mal den neuen 4er BMW, das wirklich ein schoenes Auto. Da kann man nichts sagen (:


----------



## Thoor (30. Mai 2011)

Hmmmmm hab ich noch nicht näher betrachtet...

schönster bmw ist und bleibt E30 und E46... aber die neuen 3er sind auch schick... 

und natürlich schönster bmw aller zeiten: M6!


----------



## Soramac (30. Mai 2011)

Tja ja... bei solchen Autos bleiben Traeume einfach Traume :b


----------



## Thoor (30. Mai 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> Tja ja... bei solchen Autos bleiben Traeume einfach Traume :b






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich liebe dieses Auto! D:


----------



## Soramac (30. Mai 2011)

Da fehlt nur noch so ein Rammbock vorne dran wie bei den Sheriff Autos hier in Amerika und dann haste keine Probleme mehr auf der Strasse :b


----------



## Thoor (30. Mai 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5MsWABSmUSM&feature=fvst[/youtube]

E30 <3


----------



## Deathstyle (30. Mai 2011)

Ich stimme Thoor zu, absolutes Traumauto. Ich hoffe immernoch auf den Tag wo mir nen Opa seine Garage öffnet und mir einen fit laufenden, Rostfreien und vollausgestatteten E30 anbietet..
Allerdings dürfen die nicht so verbastelt sein, das braucht kein Mensch.


----------



## Thoor (30. Mai 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ich stimme Thoor zu, absolutes Traumauto. Ich hoffe immernoch auf den Tag wo mir nen Opa seine Garage öffnet und mir einen fit laufenden, Rostfreien und vollausgestatteten E30 anbietet..
> Allerdings dürfen die nicht so verbastelt sein, das braucht kein Mensch.



na ja verbastlet ist relativ. der m3 denn ich gepostet habe find ich eigentlich ganz schicke.. bissl tiefer, bissl breiter, "Böse" Optik halt...

was ich gar nicht haben kann sind diese, sorry, ostblock e30 mit 500kg lametta dran und irgendwelchen bling bling felgen... das geht einfach mal gar icht..

ich möcht nen M3 E30!


----------



## JokerofDarkness (30. Mai 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das gute 80er Design, wobei ich ja eher die 5er Serie bevorzuge. So ein schöner dezenter E34 hat da meines Erachtens deutlich mehr Stil:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (30. Mai 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Das gute 80er Design, wobei ich ja eher die 5er Serie bevorzuge. So ein schöner dezenter E34 hat da meines Erachtens deutlich mehr Stil:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Feuchter Traum die zweite.. UAH!
Gibts diese Autos noch in guten Zuständen? Für wieviel werden die gehandelt?


----------



## JokerofDarkness (30. Mai 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Feuchter Traum die zweite.. UAH!
> Gibts diese Autos noch in guten Zuständen? Für wieviel werden die gehandelt?


Für was die gehandelt werden kann ich Dir nicht sagen, aber was man dafür noch bekommt kann ich Dir sagen. Habe nämlich noch einen 93er Touring mit leichter Kaltverformung stehen und dafür wollten die mir tatsächlich nur 300€ geben. Jetzt baue ich das gute Stück selbst wieder auf. Hier der komplette Bericht mit ein paar Bildern!


----------



## Thoor (30. Mai 2011)

Uuuuuh die alten BMWs mit den Doppelscheinwerfer... die haben noch Klasse... E30 ist einfach sportlicher wohingegen E34er mehr was von einem dicken Mafia Schlitten hat... aber E34 ist auch was ganz tolles...


----------



## JokerofDarkness (30. Mai 2011)

Naja mein Nachbar hat einen getunten E30 hier stehen und der wirkt neben meinem E34 wie zu heiß gewaschen


----------



## JokerofDarkness (31. Mai 2011)

Habe mir übrigens schon ein BMW Emblem am PC entworfen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (31. Mai 2011)

Nice 

sagmal, wieviel km hat n dein gutes stück runter? der sieht ja arg mitgenommen aus =(


----------



## vollmi (31. Mai 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Naja mein Nachbar hat einen getunten E30 hier stehen und der wirkt neben meinem E34 wie zu heiß gewaschen



So einer hat mich vor ein paar Wochen auf der Autobahn überholt. Wohl gemerkt, ich hatte da schon knapp 300 Sachen auf dem Tacho und der ist an mir vorbeigezogen als könnte er noch ein paar Brickets nachlegen. Von der Form wie den welchen du aufbaust mit Stufenheck, aber gross wie ne Schrankwand.
Ich liebe Understatement, wenn man den Teilen nicht ansieht das da was gemacht wurde.

Ich muss was an meinem Triebwerk machen. Nicht nur das mich die neuen Audis von der Linken Spur hupen, jetzt sind es schon die Opakisten mit Toilettenrolle hinten drauf (ohne Witz die hatte er hinten im Fenster)


----------



## Konov (31. Mai 2011)

vollmi schrieb:


> So einer hat mich vor ein paar Wochen auf der Autobahn überholt. Wohl gemerkt, ich hatte da schon knapp 300 Sachen auf dem Tacho und der ist an mir vorbeigezogen als könnte er noch ein paar Brickets nachlegen. Von der Form wie den welchen du aufbaust mit Stufenheck, aber gross wie ne Schrankwand.
> Ich liebe Understatement, wenn man den Teilen nicht ansieht das da was gemacht wurde.
> 
> Ich muss was an meinem Triebwerk machen. Nicht nur das mich die neuen Audis von der Linken Spur hupen, jetzt sind es schon die Opakisten mit Toilettenrolle hinten drauf (ohne Witz die hatte er hinten im Fenster)



Na wenn du dir um deine 300km/h auf der Autobahn Sorgen machst, dann pass mal lieber auf, dass du dir nicht demnächst den Hals abfährst.


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (31. Mai 2011)

Bei uns ist seit Neujahr eine Subaru Pest ausgebrochen. Ich sehe jeden Tag irgendwelche Impreza Sti rumgurken mit einem Mörder Sound.


----------



## Thoor (31. Mai 2011)

Käpt schrieb:


> Bei uns ist seit Neujahr eine Subaru Pest ausgebrochen. Ich sehe jeden Tag irgendwelche Impreza Sti rumgurken mit einem Mörder Sound.



Das ist keine Pest das ist das Paradies... bei uns fahren auch relativ viel rum... letztens n Kumpel in seinem blauen STI mit Direktrohr und Turbotimer im Tunnel angehalten und dann Vollgas davon... Aaaaalter Schwede 

Aber an die alten R33 und S14 kommt eh nix ran...


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (31. Mai 2011)

Doch eine MK4 Supra


----------



## Deathstyle (31. Mai 2011)

Subaru ist ja auch arschgeil. Ich bin eigentlich eher Fan deutscher Autos - ausgenommen von den Sport/Edelautos aber weil ich auch sehr Rally- und Rennsport interessiert bin ist Subaru da ne klare Ausnahme - blöd ist halt wenn die Dinger so eklig verbastelt sind 

@Joker, sehr nice - ich werds mal verfolgen!


----------



## JokerofDarkness (31. Mai 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> sagmal, wieviel km hat n dein gutes stück runter? der sieht ja arg mitgenommen aus =(


Derzeit stehen da 312000km auf der Uhr. Arg mitgenommen sieht der nur aus, weil er halt rechts und links einen mitbekommen hat. Der Zahn der Zeit nagt halt auch an einem 18jährigen Auto. Deshalb kriegt er ja auch Neulack rundrum. Innen ist er bis auf den einen Sitz sehr gut erhalten und die Karosse an sich hat bis auf 2-3 Stellen Flugrost auch nix. Einen Motor mit etwas über 150000km habe ich vor kurzem auch angeboten bekommen. Also perfekte Basis bei den Ersatzteilpreisen.



vollmi schrieb:


> So einer hat mich vor ein paar Wochen auf der Autobahn überholt. Wohl gemerkt, ich hatte da schon knapp 300 Sachen auf dem Tacho und der ist an mir vorbeigezogen als könnte er noch ein paar Brickets nachlegen. Von der Form wie den welchen du aufbaust mit Stufenheck, aber gross wie ne Schrankwand.
> Ich liebe Understatement, wenn man den Teilen nicht ansieht das da was gemacht wurde.


Du meinst die Limo und da gibt es ja nicht wirklich viele Möglichkeiten, damit das Eisenschwein knapp 300km/h rennt. Mit meinem 530i steige ich kurz vor 250km/h aus. Bleiben noch 540i und M5. Letzterer wahlweise mit 3.6l oder 3.8l Maschine im E34. Wobei man einen serienmäßigen M5 sehr gut an den Spoilern identifizieren kann und die zudem sehr rar sind. Da mein schwerer 540i Touring voll beladen locker 280km/h macht, tippe ich auch auf den großen V8 in einer E34 Limo, die da an Dir vorbeigerauscht ist.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (31. Mai 2011)

http://www.windblox.com/images2/utility/peugeot-306.jpg

Das ist ab morgen meiner und kann erst freitag damit fahren weil das scheiss amt bei uns 
nen ausflug macht ffffffffffffffffuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Thoor (31. Mai 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Derzeit stehen da 312000km auf der Uhr. Arg mitgenommen sieht der nur aus, weil er halt rechts und links einen mitbekommen hat. Der Zahn der Zeit nagt halt auch an einem 18jährigen Auto. Deshalb kriegt er ja auch Neulack rundrum. Innen ist er bis auf den einen Sitz sehr gut erhalten und die Karosse an sich hat bis auf 2-3 Stellen Flugrost auch nix. Einen Motor mit etwas über 150000km habe ich vor kurzem auch angeboten bekommen. Also perfekte Basis bei den Ersatzteilpreisen.



312'000 ist doch erst eingefahren bei nem Bimmer  Bei uns im Betrieb steht n Subi mit 800'000km mit Originalmotor  

Ach ich will auch einen E30  E30 ist toll!


----------



## Loony555 (1. Juni 2011)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> http://www.windblox....peugeot-306.jpg
> 
> Das ist ab morgen meiner und kann erst freitag damit fahren weil das scheiss amt bei uns
> nen ausflug macht ffffffffffffffffuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu



Schönes Ding! Da kann der Sommer ja kommen.. 

Zeig ich euch auch mal meine Autos. (Ja, ich bin 33 Jahre alt und Autofreak. )
Dies ist mein Alltagsgefährt, ein 2008er Cadillac BLS (1,9 Liter Turbodiesel, 150 PS, 18 Zoll Irmscher Alus, sonst komplett serienmäßig). Ich liebe ihn!
Daneben das (alte) Auto meiner Freundin, ihr heissgeliebter Suzuki Swift, der uns leider unter dem Hintern weggerostet ist. (Bis dass der TÜV uns scheidet). 
Inzwischen fährt sie einen Suzuki Ignis.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier (der kleine schwarze) mein geliebtes Wochenend- und Sommergefährt, ein 93er GMC Typhoon im Originalzustand. 4,3l V6 Turbo, 300 PS, permanenter Allradantrieb, paar Goodies am Motor (Ladeluft- und Ölkühler) und Fahrwerk (Koni rot und PU-Lager ringsum), 0-100 in 5,3 Sekunden.  
Es wurden 1992 und 1993 nur knapp 4000 Stück davon gebaut, von denen nur eine Handvoll jemals nach Europa kam. Daneben der Chevy Tahoe meiner Mutter.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier noch mein altes Nordschleife Renngerät, mein 96er Astra F Caravan (2,0 16V, 136 PS, diverse Modifikationen, offener K&N Rennluftfilter, zwei scharfe Mantzel Nockenwellen, Bobinger Gruppe A Auspuffanlage, Koni Gelb Fahrwerk, Mantzel Federn, AZEV 17 Zöller, Domstrebe usw):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (1. Juni 2011)

Wenn man das immer so sieht, was die Deutschen fuer Autos fahren, denk ich mir immer.. mensch Ammis! Ihr muesst jetzt auch mal langsam die Kurve noch kriegen.

Fahren staendig in Ihren dicken Kisten rum, decken haben alles im Griff, aber am Ende des Ufers ist das Schiff schon lange abgesoffen. Die muessen auch mal schauen jetzt, dass sie sparsamere Autos fahren...


----------



## sympathisant (1. Juni 2011)

vote for grundsatzdiskussion ;-)

wieso, was für ne kurve? mit oder ohne ESP?

lass doch jeden das auto fahren, das er sich leisten kann und will.


----------



## Deathstyle (1. Juni 2011)

Ich finde ja ehrlichgesagt das Elektroautos unglaublich dumm sind. Zumindest jetzt noch.
Es kann doch weder ökologisch oder ökonomisch sein eine Batterie für 10.000€ zu bauen welche nach ableben (ich bin auch auf die Laufzeiten dieser gespannt) die Umwelt verpestet wie nichts anderes.


----------



## sympathisant (1. Juni 2011)

hast schon recht. da muss noch ne menge geforscht und entwickelt werden. was ich am elektroantrieb geil finde, ist dass die gesamte kraft von anfang an zur verfügung steht. muss der hammer sein, son tesla zu fahren.


----------



## Potpotom (1. Juni 2011)

Das mag dumm und nicht mehr zeitgemäß klingen... aber... ein Sportwagen muss brüllen können, ich will fühlen wie die Antriebswelle die Reifen davon überzeugt, sich in den Asphalt zu krallen und mich nach vorne zu katapultieren. Es muss nach Benzin riechen und das Gerät unter meinem Arsch muss mich spüren lassen, dass es böse ist, ich will fühlen wo es hin will und möchte gefordert sein, es im Zaum zu halten.

Nordschleife mit dem Tesla... örks, klingt langweilig.

Ist nur meine subjektive Meinung, jenseits von Vernunft und Logik.


----------



## Konov (1. Juni 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Das mag dumm und nicht mehr zeitgemäß klingen... aber... ein Sportwagen muss brüllen können, ich will fühlen wie die Antriebswelle die Reifen davon überzeugt, sich in den Asphalt zu krallen und mich nach vorne zu katapultieren. Es muss nach Benzin riechen und das Gerät unter meinem Arsch muss mich spüren lassen, dass es böse ist, ich will fühlen wo es hin will und möchte gefordert sein, es im Zaum zu halten.
> 
> Nordschleife mit dem Tesla... örks, klingt langweilig.
> 
> Ist nur meine subjektive Meinung, jenseits von Vernunft und Logik.



Seh ich auch so.
Dazu fällt mir mal wieder dieses Traumauto ein:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bestes Auto was gibt!


----------



## sympathisant (1. Juni 2011)

na der sieht recht bieder aus. langweilig. 

stehe mehr auf sowas.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



klar ist der sound wichtig. mir gings nur um das prinzip des e-motors, die kraft sofort zur verfügung zu stellen. das können verbrenner nicht ... schade eigentlich.


----------



## Konov (1. Juni 2011)

Joa, die sind auch goil. Halt amerikanische Muscle Cars... Viper, Mustang, Corvette, Charger. ^^


----------



## Potpotom (1. Juni 2011)

Gerne auch ein älterer Camaro, Challenger etc....


----------



## Soramac (1. Juni 2011)

sympathisant schrieb:


> lass doch jeden das auto fahren, das er sich leisten kann und will.



Ja, du weisst es!


----------



## vollmi (1. Juni 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Joa, die sind auch goil. Halt amerikanische Muscle Cars... Viper, Mustang, Corvette, Charger. ^^



Wobei, ich bin einen Tesla Probegefahren. Nur als Spasswagen würde ich meine Corvette dagegen eintauschen, das Teil schiebt abartig an. Allerdings mit der Corvette hat man einfach ein alltagstaugliches Spassmobil in welcher ich sogar zwei Paar Skier inklusive Gepäck und Freundin unterbringen kann. Versuch das mal mit nem Sportporsche oder nem Tesla 

Und zu den Batterien, die sind ja nach der Lebensdauer kein Müll, sämtliche Rohstoffe können ja wieder zu neuen Batterien recycled werden.


----------



## H2OTest (1. Juni 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Gerne auch ein älterer Camaro, Challenger etc....



Chevelle


----------



## Thoor (1. Juni 2011)

Ich lass ja jeden das Auto fahren was er will o.O aber ich darf wohl noch meine Meinung äussern oder? 

Elektroautos sind son richtig typischer Epicfail... man brüllt nach AKW Abschaltung aber will zeitgleich Elektroautos einführen 

Aber son echtes Auto muss halt schon brüllen... gibt nichts über n V8 Schrei ;D

Und wennschon muscle cars dann bitte die alten wie 67er Impala, Challenger, charger, Chevelle, Corvette und co  aber ganz toll ist natürlich auch Chevrolet Monte Carlo =D

Es lebe der BigBlock


----------



## H2OTest (1. Juni 2011)

hmm wie wäre mit Akw im Auto ?  aber Thoor du hast den Gt500 vegessen


----------



## Thoor (1. Juni 2011)

Das ist kein Muscle Car das ist ein Gott in Autoform


----------



## vollmi (1. Juni 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Elektroautos sind son richtig typischer Epicfail... man brüllt nach AKW Abschaltung aber will zeitgleich Elektroautos einführen



Da Elektroautos auch einen Wichtigen Beitrag für die Alternativenergiegewinnung liefern können. Nämlich zur Spitzendeckung indem man die Batterien die grad am Netz hängen gleich als Lierferant verwendet wenn eine Stromspitze kommt.


----------



## Thoor (1. Juni 2011)

vollmi schrieb:


> Da Elektroautos auch einen Wichtigen Beitrag für die Alternativenergiegewinnung liefern können. Nämlich zur Spitzendeckung indem man die Batterien die grad am Netz hängen gleich als Lierferant verwendet wenn eine Stromspitze kommt.



Die Energiegewinnung reicht nichtmal um den Bedarf der Fahrzeuge zu decken, wie soll es da einen Überschuss geben? Schlussendlich brauchen die Elektroschüsseln trotzdem Unmengen an Strom, den Teil den sie selbst produzieren ist nahezu lächerlich.


----------



## vollmi (1. Juni 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Die Energiegewinnung reicht nichtmal um den Bedarf der Fahrzeuge zu decken, wie soll es da einen Überschuss geben? Schlussendlich brauchen die Elektroschüsseln trotzdem Unmengen an Strom, den Teil den sie selbst produzieren ist nahezu lächerlich.



Zur zeit wurde auch noch nicht viel in alternative Energieformen gesteckt. Wir reden nochmal drüber wenn jedes Dach mit Solarzellen und Panelen belegt ist und keiner mehr schwachsinnigerweise elektrisch heizt.

Elektrofahrzeuge sollen ja keine Energie produzieren sondern nur wieder abgeben und zwar nicht nur zum Fahren.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (1. Juni 2011)

Hat hier keiner Mad Max gesehen? Fährt da irgendeiner ein Elektrocar? Also V8 Kaufen, wer noch keinen hat


----------



## Thoor (2. Juni 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Hat hier keiner Mad Max gesehen? Fährt da irgendeiner ein Elektrocar? Also V8 Kaufen, wer noch keinen hat



Du hasts erfasst  Sixpack tuts zwar für den Anfang auch


----------



## Lakor (2. Juni 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Du hasts erfasst  Sixpack tuts zwar für den Anfang auch



Hmmm, ob ich in meinen Polo 6n wohl einen V6 reinbekomme?

Wäre auf jedenfall eine feine Sache


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (2. Juni 2011)

Hab mich nun von der Subaru Pest anstecken lassen. Werde nun einen STI 04-05 kaufen


----------



## Terrorsatan (2. Juni 2011)

Also wenn Japaner Rallyeschüssel, dann Evo.

Der Subi is zwar schön und gut ( gefällt mir auch gut ^^ ), aber wenn du ein Alltagsauto willst, find ich den Evo immer noch besser.

Zumal du bei nem Subaru keine Gasanlage einbauen kannst, weil der Motor so komisch drinliegt ( versuch da mal irgendwas am Motor zu schrauben.... da musste in 90% der Fälle den ganzen Block ausbauen ^^ ).

Wir ham nen Evo 8 für 12500€ geholt und der läuft und läuft und läuft   xD ( noch mit nem anderen Chipsatz und Anlage auf 350 PS gebracht +1500€  ).

Und am Sommerende kommt auch die Gasanlage rein, da fährste dann richtig billig ^^

Also ich finde einfach Evo > WRX (STI )


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (2. Juni 2011)

Nee mir kommt kein Evo schleuder ins Haus. Würde mich auch nicht trauen einen zu kaufen. Bei uns gurken nur STI´s rum.


----------



## Thoor (2. Juni 2011)

Evos sollen alltagstauglichr sein als STIs? Schon nur von der Leistung und den Daten her ist der Evo dem STI weit überlegen... der Evo ist ne Rennschleuder für die Strasse, das Teil ist KRANK... Der STI hingegen ist ein sehr sportliches Alltagsauto.... ich persönlich würde den Evo alleine aufgrund der Karosserie und der Tuningmöglichkeiten vorziehen, ein STI würd ich aber auch sofort nehmen 

Aber am GEILSTEN wär einfach immer noch n S14


----------



## Magogan (2. Juni 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist das deins?

Achja, das hier ist mein Auto 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
Wie geht das, dass die Bilder kleiner angezeigt werden?*


----------



## H2OTest (2. Juni 2011)

Warum hat deine Wagen denn keine Nummernschilder? ...


----------



## Elda (2. Juni 2011)

Das Bild sieht nach Autohändler aus! Lad mal ein paar andere hoch.


----------



## Thoor (2. Juni 2011)

Neee der E30 ist nicht meiner... ich wünschte es wär meiner 

Schönen 3er haste da, ist das n 330xi? den Spoiler hinten würd ich entfernen.. bmw und spoiler geht mal gar nicht...


----------



## JokerofDarkness (2. Juni 2011)

Magogan schrieb:


> Achja, das hier ist mein Auto


Spoiler runter, Chromzeugs ab und ordentliche Felgen rauf, dann sieht das schon bedeutend besser aus.


----------



## Magogan (2. Juni 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Warum hat deine Wagen denn keine Nummernschilder? ...



Ähm, das Bild habe ich noch gemacht, als ich das Auto probegefahren habe, bzw. kurz danach - bisher sah ich keinen Bedarf, neue zu machen, aber das hol ich noch nach 



Elda schrieb:


> Das Bild sieht nach Autohändler aus! Lad mal ein paar andere hoch.



Wie gesagt, ich habe das Auto inzwischen gekauft, habe aber noch keine neueren Fotos, hat sich ja bis auf die Nummernschilder nicht viel verändert, wobei ich die eigentlich auch abmachen könnte, das Auto wird nämlich erst angemeldet, wenn ich Abi habe, es hat nur ein 5-tägiges Übergangskennzeichen bekommen, damit ich es zu mir nach Hause fahren konnte ...

Und wenn ich jetzt hätte lügen wollen, hätte ich mir nicht einen BMW ausgesucht und abfotografiert, sondern ein Auto mit ein wenig mehr PS - gibt ja genug, die mehr als 192 haben: Lamborghini, Ferrari, ... ich mein, davon gib's ja auch Autohäuser, wo man Fotos machen könnte  Ne, ernsthaft, ist wirklich mein BMW 



Thoor schrieb:


> Schönen 3er haste da, ist das n 330xi? den Spoiler hinten würd ich entfernen.. bmw und spoiler geht mal gar nicht...



325Ci  Ich freu mich schon richtig aufs Fahren, wenn ich dann Abi habe und 18 bin, weil ich bezweifle, dass meine Mutter gerne mitkommt, wenn ich damit fahren will (BF17) :O

Ach den Spoiler find ich toll, besser als ohne  Ist Geschmackssache


----------



## Thoor (2. Juni 2011)

Son Teil mit 18... das wünscht ich mir auch o.O bei mir langts grade mal für nen 1.3liter Colt... aber ich lieb meinen Wagen trotzdem... im Sommer kommt wieder n Magnaflow Topf drunter... richtig VROOMMM mässig 

Spoiler anisch ist ja klasse aber nicht an nem BMW ._.


----------



## Magogan (2. Juni 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Son Teil mit 18... das wünscht ich mir auch o.O bei mir langts grade mal für nen 1.3liter Colt... aber ich lieb meinen Wagen trotzdem... im Sommer kommt wieder n Magnaflow Topf drunter... richtig VROOMMM mässig


Pff, ich muss die Versicherung selber bezahlen Oo Also sei froh 



Thoor schrieb:


> Spoiler anisch ist ja klasse aber nicht an nem BMW ._.


Naja, er dürfte aber auch einen physikalischen Effekt haben, wenn man schnell genug fährt ... weiß aber nicht, wie viel das wirklich ausmacht  Aber so schnell wie ich immer auf der Autobahn fahre ... da hat es sicher irgendeinen Effekt


----------



## JokerofDarkness (2. Juni 2011)

Magogan schrieb:


> Aber so schnell wie ich immer auf der Autobahn fahre ... da hat es sicher irgendeinen Effekt


Jupp hat es: Sieht beim Überholen mit über 200km/h halt noch schneller Scheiße aus


----------



## Magogan (2. Juni 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Jupp hat es: Sieht beim Überholen mit über 200km/h halt noch schneller Scheiße aus


Du bist gemein! 

Es ist aber zu umständlich, den abzumontieren und dann in den Papieren das zu ändern und nochmal zum TÜV vllt. was weiß ich ^^


----------



## Legendary (3. Juni 2011)

Magogan schrieb:


> 325Ci  Ich freu mich schon richtig aufs Fahren, wenn ich dann Abi habe und 18 bin, weil ich bezweifle, dass meine Mutter gerne mitkommt, wenn ich damit fahren will (BF17) :O



Omg...so ne Karre und du bist ned mal 18...ich frag mich oft wer so viel Geld in den Arsch geblasen bekommt in dem Alter. Alleine kann man sowas (!) ja nicht bezahlen ausser man hat Eltern mit Geld oder ein Erbe. 2,5l Hubraum wollen auch tanken und die Versicherung ist beim E46 bekanntermaßen auch nicht die billigste. 


Ich war schon stolz auf meinen Corsa B den ich mir damals mit 18 selbst gekauft hatte für 4000 Euro. Und selbst bei dem musste ich anfangs knapp 1000 Euro Versicherung bezahlen für 65 PS wohlgemerkt.

Der hat jetzt knapp 200t runter und ist 13. War immer treu...aber nun kommt endlich was neues und zwar sowas:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und selbst den muss ich finanzieren obwohl ich schon 25 bin und ein wenig länger Geld verdiene. Das Auto ist nunmal ne Spardose ohne Boden. Aber das wirst du auch bald feststellen (solange du dir den Unterhalt des Wagens selbst finanzieren musst und nicht Papi und Mami das Auto zahlen)


----------



## Magogan (3. Juni 2011)

Ich zahle für die Versicherung nur etwa 700 Euro im Jahr, geht also ... bzw. noch ist es nicht versichert, aber ich habe nachgefragt, was das kosten würde bei der Versicherung mit ein paar Tricks, z.B. dass das Auto auf meinen Vater angemeldet wird und seins auf mich ... Und ja, Versicherung, Sprit und Steuern muss ich selbst bezahlen ... und den Rest der anfallenden Kosten auch^^


----------



## MasterXoX (3. Juni 2011)

Honda Accord CL9 (7. Generation)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wMUJCY4eH8c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Ein Lebenstraum <3


----------



## Thoor (3. Juni 2011)

Magogan schrieb:


> Pff, ich muss die Versicherung selber bezahlen Oo Also sei froh



Ich zahl das Fahrzeug, Benzin, Versicherung, Steuern und alles was dazugehört selber... also sei besser DU froh....

@Joker: haha der war jetzt richtig, richtig, richtig, richtig, richtig geil....  ich lieg grad vor lachen aufm Boden 

Übrigens der "Trick" mit der Versicherung ist schlicht und einfach nur Betrug, würd ich nicht empfehlen.


----------



## Magogan (3. Juni 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich zahl das Fahrzeug, Benzin, Versicherung, Steuern und alles was dazugehört selber... also sei besser DU froh....
> 
> Übrigens der "Trick" mit der Versicherung ist schlicht und einfach nur Betrug, würd ich nicht empfehlen.



Hmm, den Trick hat mir einer von der Versicherung sogar empfohlen ... Also habe ihn gefragt, ob das geht und er sagte ja ...

Benzin und Steuern muss ich auch zahlen, lediglich das Auto musste ich nicht zahlen (ok, gut, das ist auch so ziemlich das teuerste von dem allen ...).

Ich mag dafür auch gar nicht beneidet werden, finde das immer blöd, wenn man mich da beneidet ...  Und ich wollte eigentlich erst nur einen VW Golf oder so haben, aber daraus wurde nichts, denn meine Mum meinte ernsthaft, dass die 3000 Euro, die ich vorschlug, zu wenig waren für ein Auto ... und sie hat dann einen viel zu hohen Betrag genannt, den sie zahlen würde, was soll ich da als Kind sagen? Bei sowas "Nein" zu sagen, wäre ja auch irgendwie blöd


----------



## Deathstyle (3. Juni 2011)

Finde das garnicht verwerflich. Du sitzt in dem BMW bei nem Unfall jedenfalls wesentlich sicherer als in einem Kleinwagen.
Ich finds blöd wie du dich hier rechtfertigen musst mit der Kiste, beneiden tu ich dich allerdings auch


----------



## Gauloises24 (3. Juni 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Übrigens der "Trick" mit der Versicherung ist schlicht und einfach nur Betrug, würd ich nicht empfehlen.



Hab mein erstes Auto auch über meinen Dad angemeldet (WGV) und mich als Fahrer eingetragen. Diese Möglichkeit nutzt doch jeder, warum auch nicht? Betrug ist das ganz sicher nicht.

Und gz zum 3er BMW Magogan! Lass dich von den Neidern (nicht nur im Forum) nicht blöd anmachen


----------



## Legendary (3. Juni 2011)

Viel Metall heißt NICHT!! sicher!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ju6t-yyoU8s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Dazu muss man allerdings Englisch können. :>

Das 2. Auto, ein Corsa B, den ich hab auch habe wird übrigens sehr stark von der Wand gefistet, die Konstruktion ist aber 1991 entwickelt worden und 1993 auf den Markt gekommen, also fast 20 Jahre alt. 

Heutige Kleinwagen sind (fast) so sicher wie Mittelklassewagen.


----------



## Thoor (3. Juni 2011)

Ich bin definitiv nicht neidisch auf andere Autos o.O Jeder so wie er kann, ich wollt nur sagen er sollte dankbar sein so nen Schlitten mit 18 zu fahren, es gibt Leute die sind 25 und träumen von solchen Autos... Wenn ers dann nichtmal selber bezahlen muss sollte er wirklich dankbar sein und nicht nach dem Motto "naja, wenns sein muss" leben...

Und Versicherungsbetrug ist es deswegen weil du angeben musst wer das Fahrzeug am meisten fährt. Wenn dus also auf den Vater einlöst, nen Unfall baust kommt 100% die Versicherung und schaut mal ganz genau an warum du quasi mit dem Auto deines Vaters unterwegs warst. So funktionierts zumindest hier in der Schweiz, Deutschland wird da nicht viel anders sein...


----------



## MasterXoX (3. Juni 2011)

Das tut ja echt weh, das Video zu gucken


----------



## Gauloises24 (3. Juni 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Heutige Kleinwagen sind (fast) so sicher wie Mittelklassewagen.




Die viel geringere Knautschzone kann man trotzdem nicht wegargumentieren


----------



## Thoor (3. Juni 2011)

Knautschzone ist auch nichtmehr dasselbe wie es früher mal war... die Kleinwagen sind heutzutage so dermassen stabil gebaut da brauchste nichtmal ne Knautschzone...


----------



## Deathstyle (3. Juni 2011)

Nen BMW steht ja auch nicht für "viel Metall". Ein Auto für 3000€, gut. Kauf dir einen vielleicht 9 Jahre alten Fiesta und überschlag dich 4x neben der Autobahn, das ganze dann nochmal mit dem BMW.
Ein deutsches Auto, wenn auch nur ein Opel (;D), ist eben immernoch ein deutsches Auto.


----------



## Legendary (3. Juni 2011)

Gauloises24 schrieb:


> Die viel geringere Knautschzone kann man trotzdem nicht wegargumentieren



Blablubb Knautschzone...die Sicherheitstechnik der letzten 10 Jahre ist wohl vollkommen an dir vorbeigegangen. Frontairbags, Kopfairbags, Knieairbags, Seitenairbags, automatisch zurückschnellende Fußpedale, eine hochfahrende Motorhaube, Gurtstraffer, intelligente Kopfstützen, spezielle Frühwarnsysteme usw. usw. usw.


----------



## Thoor (3. Juni 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Blablubb Knautschzone...die Sicherheitstechnik der letzten 10 Jahre ist wohl vollkommen an dir vorbeigegangen. Frontairbags, Kopfairbags, Knieairbags, Seitenairbags, automatisch zurückschnellende Fußpedale, eine hochfahrende Motorhaube, Gurtstraffer, intelligente Kopfstützen, spezielle Frühwarnsysteme usw. usw. usw.



Vorallem ist die Fahrgastzelle heute so starr und stabil da musste wirklich sehr Pech haben das es den Rahmen verbiegt...


----------



## Legendary (3. Juni 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Vorallem ist die Fahrgastzelle heute so starr und stabil da musste wirklich sehr Pech haben das es den Rahmen verbiegt...



Das kommt noch dazu. Die Technik hat sich in den letzten Jahren so stark verbessert...aber manche wollen es immer noch nicht wahrhaben.


Falls es die Big Car Leute beruhigt...ich wollte mir eigentlich als 1. Auto nen Mercedes 190 holen...bis ich gesehen hab das die Karre genauso in einem Unfall weggefistet wurde wie mein Corsa...wenn ich wirklich bei einem Unfall verrecken muss dann bitte so das mein Auto, egal wie groß, nur noch aus 1000 Teilen besteht.


----------



## Gauloises24 (3. Juni 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Blablubb Knautschzone...die Sicherheitstechnik der letzten 10 Jahre ist wohl vollkommen an dir vorbeigegangen. Frontairbags, Kopfairbags, Knieairbags, Seitenairbags, automatisch zurückschnellende Fußpedale, eine hochfahrende Motorhaube, Gurtstraffer, intelligente Kopfstützen, spezielle Frühwarnsysteme usw. usw. usw.




Ist ja schön, was du alles an Sicherheitstechnik aufzählen kannst, aber physikalischer Fakt ist nunmal, das eine gut konstruierte Knautschzone mit entsprechenden Sollbruchstellen etc. im Falle eines Unfalls die Überlebenschance deutlich erhöhen kann. Es sagt ja auch keiner, dass die heutigen Kleinwagen unsicher sind, aber noch weniger sollte man behaupten, dass Kleinwagen in Punkto Sicherheit mit Mittelklassewagen (also im C und E-Klassebereich) (fast) gleich auf sind.


----------



## Deathstyle (3. Juni 2011)

Jungs, Knautschzone mag ja sicherheitstechnisch nen wichtiges Argument sein aber man fährt nicht immer gegen ne Mauer oder nen anderes Auto bei nem Unfall also ist diese Diskussion gerade eher halbgar und überdrüssig als sinnvoll.


----------



## Thoor (3. Juni 2011)

Gauloises24 schrieb:


> Ist ja schön, was du alles an Sicherheitstechnik aufzählen kannst, aber physikalischer Fakt ist nunmal, das eine gut konstruierte Knautschzone mit entsprechenden Sollbruchstellen etc. im Falle eines Unfalls die Überlebenschance deutlich erhöhen kann. Es sagt ja auch keiner, dass die heutigen Kleinwagen unsicher sind, aber noch weniger sollte man behaupten, dass Kleinwagen in Punkto Sicherheit mit Mittelklassewagen (also im C und E-Klassebereich) (fast) gleich auf sind.



Fakt ist das die FAHRGASTZELLE heutzutage unglaublich stabil gebaut wird, die kannst du praktisch NICHT zerstören... da kannste mit 150 in die Mauer donnern und hastn Gehirnschleuderwasweissichtrauma aber zerquetschte beine haste kaum....!


----------



## JokerofDarkness (4. Juni 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Das kommt noch dazu. Die Technik hat sich in den letzten Jahren so stark verbessert...aber manche wollen es immer noch nicht wahrhaben.
> 
> 
> Falls es die Big Car Leute beruhigt...ich wollte mir eigentlich als 1. Auto nen Mercedes 190 holen...bis ich gesehen hab das die Karre genauso in einem Unfall weggefistet wurde wie mein Corsa...wenn ich wirklich bei einem Unfall verrecken muss dann bitte so das mein Auto, egal wie groß, nur noch aus 1000 Teilen besteht.


Wenn ich Dir mit meinem alten Eisenschwein richtig in die Seite baller, dann habe ich eine kaputte Front und Du bist wenn Du Glück hast schlichtweg hinüber. Wenn Du Pech hast, dann hast Du danach einen mobilen Stuhl


----------



## Thoor (4. Juni 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Wenn ich Dir mit meinem alten Eisenschwein richtig in die Seite baller, dann habe ich eine kaputte Front und Du bist wenn Du Glück hast schlichtweg hinüber. Wenn Du Pech hast, dann hast Du danach einen mobilen Stuhl



Ja wow, wenn du mit 300 Sachen mit nem 1.6 Tonnen Kombi voller Wucht gegen nen Kleinwagen ballerst auch kein Wunder wa  da brauchste ne Titan / Carbon Zelle... aber im ALLTAG bei Aufprallgeschwindigkeiten von + / - 100 km/h passiert so gut wie nichts in Sachen Karosserie verzogen..


----------



## Magogan (4. Juni 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Finde das garnicht verwerflich. Du sitzt in dem BMW bei nem Unfall jedenfalls wesentlich sicherer als in einem Kleinwagen.
> Ich finds blöd wie du dich hier rechtfertigen musst mit der Kiste, beneiden tu ich dich allerdings auch


Hmm ja, die Sicherheit hatte ich zwar bei der Entscheidungsfindung eher weniger bedacht, aber das ist auch ein gutes Argument für das Auto 



Thoor schrieb:


> Ich bin definitiv nicht neidisch auf andere Autos o.O Jeder so wie er kann, ich wollt nur sagen er sollte dankbar sein so nen Schlitten mit 18 zu fahren, es gibt Leute die sind 25 und träumen von solchen Autos... Wenn ers dann nichtmal selber bezahlen muss sollte er wirklich dankbar sein und nicht nach dem Motto "naja, wenns sein muss" leben...
> 
> Und Versicherungsbetrug ist es deswegen weil du angeben musst wer das Fahrzeug am meisten fährt. Wenn dus also auf den Vater einlöst, nen Unfall baust kommt 100% die Versicherung und schaut mal ganz genau an warum du quasi mit dem Auto deines Vaters unterwegs warst. So funktionierts zumindest hier in der Schweiz, Deutschland wird da nicht viel anders sein...


Bin ja auch dankbar 

Hmm, wenn das Versicherungsbetrug ist, frage ich mich, wieso ausgerechnet die Versicherung mir diesen Trick empfohlen bzw. ihn für "ok" befunden hat ^^



Gauloises24 schrieb:


> Hab mein erstes Auto auch über meinen Dad angemeldet (WGV) und mich als Fahrer eingetragen. Diese Möglichkeit nutzt doch jeder, warum auch nicht? Betrug ist das ganz sicher nicht.
> 
> Und gz zum 3er BMW Magogan! Lass dich von den Neidern (nicht nur im Forum) nicht blöd anmachen
> 
> ...


Danke! Und wie gesagt, der Typ von der Versicherung hat ja auch gesagt, dass das ok ist ...


----------



## vollmi (4. Juni 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Fakt ist das die FAHRGASTZELLE heutzutage unglaublich stabil gebaut wird, die kannst du praktisch NICHT zerstören... da kannste mit 150 in die Mauer donnern und hastn Gehirnschleuderwasweissichtrauma aber zerquetschte beine haste kaum....!



Dir ist schon klar wie schnell 150km/h sind oder? Das Auto will ich sehen dessen Insassen bei einem Aufprall mit 150km/h auf eine massive Mauer noch einen Hauch einer Überlebenschance hätten.


----------



## vollmi (4. Juni 2011)

Habe bei mir mal etwas nachgerüstet

Pioneer AVH-P4300DVD eingebaut.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Vergleich so sah es original aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Das AVH-P4300DVD von Pioneer ist wirklich super. Nicht zu vergleichen mit dem Alpine IVA-W505R das ich im Jeep habe. Ipod ist ultraschnell, funktioniert immer. USB wird tadellos eingelesen. Und Videos spielts sowohl von USB wie auch SD und DVD ab.

Und das Allergeilste. Das Navigon App auf dem Iphone zeigt sein Bild (Karte und so) wenn es am AVH-P4300DVD angeschlossen ist im App Mode auch auf dem Display des Radios an. Ohne Jailbreak und dergleichen.

Nie wieder Alpine.


----------



## iffs (4. Juni 2011)

Hab zwar noch kein eigenes Auto dafür bin ich noch zujung:S aber mein Vater hat einen Volvo P1800, Saab 900 Cabrio und Saab 93 Erikcarlson ist bischen ein Auto Fan.:-)


----------



## Konov (4. Juni 2011)

vollmi schrieb:


> Habe bei mir mal etwas nachgerüstet
> 
> Pioneer AVH-P4300DVD eingebaut.
> [...]
> ...



Goil, du fährst Corvette? 

*Neid*


----------



## Thoor (4. Juni 2011)

vollmi schrieb:


> Dir ist schon klar wie schnell 150km/h sind oder? Das Auto will ich sehen dessen Insassen bei einem Aufprall mit 150km/h auf eine massive Mauer noch einen Hauch einer Überlebenschance hätten.



Ja, wenn du mit 150 in die Wand donnerst biste wahrscheinlich tot, aber nicht weil dir die Wand das Gesicht zermatscht sondern weil du den Kopf irgendwo anknallst oder aus anderen Gründen... 

Apropos Crash

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=yMcHSJzprHM[/youtube]

ich steig NIE in nen Seicento ein o.o

Hübsches Teile haste da übrigens verbaut... Aber für was ist denn der Knopf auf dem Schalthebel? 

Gibts auch Fotos von aussen von dem Schmuckstück? 

Edit:

Hier mal nen Crashtest von nem 5er Golf... Achtet mal drauf wie sich die Fahrgastzelle selber keinen Zentimeter verbiegt... viel Blechschaden aber die Zelle ansich bleibt stabil

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JBgCuccFink[/youtube]


----------



## JokerofDarkness (4. Juni 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ja, wenn du mit 150 in die Wand donnerst biste wahrscheinlich tot, aber nicht weil dir die Wand das Gesicht zermatscht sondern weil du den Kopf irgendwo anknallst oder aus anderen Gründen...


Wieso man tot ist, kann einem dann doch scheißegal sein 



Thoor schrieb:


> Hübsches Teile haste da übrigens verbaut... Aber für was ist denn der Knopf auf dem Schalthebel?


Hust .... Automatik .... Hust



Thoor schrieb:


> Hier mal nen Crashtest von nem 5er Golf... Achtet mal drauf wie sich die Fahrgastzelle selber keinen Zentimeter verbiegt... viel Blechschaden aber die Zelle ansich bleibt stabil


Das sieht mir alles sehr langsam aus und beim letzten Seitenaufprall erwischt es ordentlich die Fahrerseite. Wenn Du so ein Ding abbekommst brauchst Du tatsächlich Glück, um da heil rauszukommen.


----------



## vollmi (4. Juni 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Hübsches Teile haste da übrigens verbaut... Aber für was ist denn der Knopf auf dem Schalthebel?



Der Knopf aktiviert den Super pursuit mode.

Nee ist einfach die Entriegelung um den Automatenhebel ins D zu ziehen.



> Gibts auch Fotos von aussen von dem Schmuckstück?



Jojo. Ist aber nicht die aktuelle. Alt aber bezahlt ist mein Motto 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das unverwechselbar geile Heck. (von hier sieht man sie meistens)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aktuell:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



von hier sieht man gut das getönte Dach und Heckfenster.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



HUD und Cockpit:
Nein Head up display ist keine neue erfindung von BMW oder whatever.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jap der Tacho geht nur bis 200, bis 299 sieht man nur im HUD.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Startup Screen

Und das Herz:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lakor (4. Juni 2011)

Ich werd echt blass vor Neid, das ist unglaublich.

Da haste echt was feines abgegriffen


----------



## Magogan (4. Juni 2011)

Hmm, aber ist doch bissl doof, wenn man in so einem Auto nur immer zu zweit maximal fahren kann  In der Hinsicht ist mein Auto besser 

Wie viel PS hat das Ding? Und was hat es gekostet?


----------



## Konov (4. Juni 2011)

Die Corvette C5 von 1998 hat rund 345 PS. Das steht jedenfalls im Netz. ^^

Das ist echt ein geiles Geschoss vollmi, auch wenn sie über 10 Jahre alt ist, ich finde die sieht aus wie brandneu auf dem Markt.
Tolles auto, würde ich auch heute noch kaufen.


----------



## Legendary (4. Juni 2011)

Die Corvette ist mal ne geile Karre, vor allem der Arsch macht an.   

Achja meine Perle hat nen Seicento...das Video von dem Crashtest kannte ich schon früher, man kann sich die ganzen Crashbewertungen im Netz auf der offiziellen Seite ansehen, da wurde mir früher schon ganz Angst und Bange, der hatte 1 Stern damals bekommen während mein Corsa 3 hatte. Ich hab ihr auch gesagt, dass das Auto nicht sehr sicher ist...beim nächsten Autokauf bin ich jedenfalls dabei, die Mühle ist eh ständig hin, Fiat halt.


----------



## Alux (4. Juni 2011)

Wer ist hier der kompetenteste KFZ Elektriker?^^


----------



## Magogan (4. Juni 2011)

Ich kenne mich nicht mit KFZ-Elektronik aus, aber im Normalfall einfach den blauen Draht durchschneiden ... oder war es der rote? 

Ähm, was ich noch fragen wollte: *Wie sicher ist denn mein BMW 325 Ci (E46)?*


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (4. Juni 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MsI1dr-P23I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das wär ein geiles Gerät.


----------



## Terrorsatan (4. Juni 2011)

Da würd ich auch gerne 5€ extra zahlen ;D


----------



## Deathstyle (4. Juni 2011)

Ieh, hat der Frontantrieb?


----------



## Terrorsatan (4. Juni 2011)

Der Evo hat Allrad.

Da wird am Start einfach mehr Leistung auf die Vorderachse gelegt, da die durch das Gewicht des Motors mehr Grip hat


----------



## vollmi (4. Juni 2011)

Magogan schrieb:


> Hmm, aber ist doch bissl doof, wenn man in so einem Auto nur immer zu zweit maximal fahren kann  In der Hinsicht ist mein Auto besser



Ich bin halt Umweltfreundlich unterwegs, meins wird immer zu mindestens 50% genutzt  Also fast so umweltbewusst wie Smart fahren.



> Wie viel PS hat das Ding? Und was hat es gekostet?



Habe ich nie gemessen, Werksangabe ist 355PS (da 2003er Modell, vor 2001 hatte der LS1 noch 344PS) ausserdem dezentes Chiptuning was aber Leistungsmässig nicht sehr viel bringt da Saugmotor.

Bezahlt habe ich vor nem Jahr mit 60tkm umgerechnet ca 25kEuro. Also nicht mehr als man für nen neuen schnellen VW Golf hinblättern müsste. Aber man sieht die Vetten einfach seltener


----------



## Magogan (4. Juni 2011)

vollmi schrieb:


> Ich bin halt Umweltfreundlich unterwegs, meins wird immer zu mindestens 50% genutzt  Also fast so umweltbewusst wie Smart fahren.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha sehr umweltfreundlich 

25000 geht ja noch ... so viel kostet ein normaler Mittelklassewagen auch 

Ich mag aber trotzdem lieber Autos, wo man 4 weitere Leute mitnehmen kann ...  Mal sehen, was ich mir holen werde, wenn mein Auto ausgedient hat - das weiß ich jetzt natürlich noch nicht


----------



## Thoor (5. Juni 2011)

Wusst ich ja nicht ._.'

Hey, dein Auto kommt mir verdammt bekannt vor, bist du per Zufall in nem Schweizer Tuning Forum aktiv?


----------



## vollmi (5. Juni 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Hey, dein Auto kommt mir verdammt bekannt vor, bist du per Zufall in nem Schweizer Tuning Forum aktiv?



Jep, gleicher Name gleiches Audo :-)


----------



## Aldaria (5. Juni 2011)

Ich will so ein schön grünes Auto, mit Brennstoffzellen.   Was wir den Grünen aber nicht sagen, der Wasserstoff wurde mit Atomstrom erzeugt.


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (5. Juni 2011)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Der Evo hat Allrad.
> 
> Da wird am Start einfach mehr Leistung auf die Vorderachse gelegt, da die durch das Gewicht des Motors mehr Grip hat



Ist das ein Gruppe N Auspuff oder wie bekommt man so nen geilen Sound?


----------



## Hordlerkiller (5. Juni 2011)

So jetzt richtig suche gute felgen die kaum einer fährt, weil möchte mit meiner auto vorne aus Stechen ^^ darf bis R16 draufmachen breite 6,5 lochabstand 4 x 108.0
könnt ihr mir welche empfehlen ?


----------



## Thoor (5. Juni 2011)

vollmi schrieb:


> Jep, gleicher Name gleiches Audo :-)



Haha sorry für OT, aber wir sind im gleichen Forum aktiv  

@Hordler: welches Fahrzeug denn? Ich kann grundsätzlich nur die Works Felgen empfehlen... schönste Felgen aller Zeiten *-*

@Blaubär: Das ist n Rallye Auto... der hat irgend ne Sportauspuffanlage drunter, oder auch einfach n Direktrohr eingeschweisst, kannste im Strassenverkehr vergessen...

So, gestern mit nem Freund Luftansaugrohr entfernt, jetzt saugter die Luft direkt vorm Filter an... Mördersound ohne auch nur eine Blende am Auspuff zu haben    mit dem Magnaflow wird das so pervers geil


----------



## Hordlerkiller (5. Juni 2011)

Peugeot 306 Cabrio saint tropez bj 1998


die Works Felgen haben alle nur 5 schrauben hab nur 4


----------



## Thoor (5. Juni 2011)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> Peugeot 306 Cabrio saint tropez bj 1998
> 
> 
> die Works Felgen haben alle nur 5 schrauben hab nur 4



Kosei hat noch schicke Felgen im Angebot, oder Dotz... kommt immer aufs Budget drauf an...


----------



## Hordlerkiller (5. Juni 2011)

SO hab jetzt welche weil es sehr selten ist felgen mit 4 schrauben zu kriegen die meisten sind 5 
http://www.ozracing....0--4/25614.aspx	was haltet ihr von dehnen

http://www.ozracing.com/car_wheels_var/OZ%20Xline/25187/X%20LINE/LOUNGE%208/25528.aspx


----------



## Thoor (5. Juni 2011)

Ich find beide Felgen abscheulich, sorry!


----------



## Deathstyle (5. Juni 2011)

Die ersten davon hat doch mitlerweile jeder zweite. Also ich seh die jedenfalls sehr oft.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (5. Juni 2011)

ok thoor ^^ 
dan zeig ma welche mit R16 breite 6,5 lochabstand 4 x 108.0


----------



## Manowar (6. Juni 2011)

Smart und sicher.. ich fand es so klasse, als der Crashtest rauskam.
"Smart VS Mercedes - der Smart schneidet erstaunlich gut ab!"
Wer nimmt denn die ganze Wucht aus dem Unfall? Die 10cm "Motorhaube" des Smart natürlich..  
Dein Auto kann so stabil sein, wie es will. Du brauchst einfach eine Knautschzone!
Wenn die Energie nicht absorbiert wird, wird sie ungebremst auf dich übertragen.
Du kannst dir z.B. nen Kevlarhelm aufziehen und mit viel Glück hält der Helm eine 9mm Patrone auf. Was passiert? Die kinetische Energie bricht dir dein Genick! (Verhält sich gleich, also dieses Beispiel)



Thoor schrieb:


> So, gestern mit nem Freund Luftansaugrohr entfernt, jetzt saugter die Luft direkt vorm Filter an...



Und seitdem läuft er schlechter?
Hau das Rohr wieder ran oder sorg dafür, das er wieder kalte Luft ziehen kann.

@Joker
Schön das du zu uns gefunden hast, aber ne Userpage muss noch her


----------



## Potpotom (6. Juni 2011)

Die grösste kinetische Energie tritt beim Geschossaustritt aus der Mündung auf... beim Einschlag in das Zielobjekt (hier, der Helm) kann die Energieabgabe rein physikalisch nicht höher sein und stark genug, um einen Halswirbel zu brechen, ist diese im Normalfall nicht.

Knautschzone ist wichtig, ebenso wichtig wie eine starre Fahrgastzelle... dies dürfte allen klar sein. Das die Überlebenschance in einem Smart höher ist als in einem 20 Jahre alten Mercedes ist vollkommen unstrittig - Knautschzone hin oder her.

Bei Aufprallgeschwindigkeiten von 150Km/h, wie in dem Thread hier schon die Rede war, ist sowohl die Fahrgastzelle als auch die Knautschzone vollkommen Wurscht - das überlebt man in der Regel nicht, und wenn, dann sicher nicht wegen einer Knautschzone.


----------



## Manowar (6. Juni 2011)

Mag sehen, wie du 600kg mit deinem Kopf abfängst - bzw..ich mags doch nicht sehen 
Du hast nicht umsonst ständige Knochenbrüche unter einer Weste.

In dem Test, war es kein alter Mercedes.
Natürlich ist man in einem Smart sicherer, als in einem KFZ aus 1970.
Aber in einem Smart beruhigt fahren? Never! 

Bei 150kmh ist..*hust* da sollte eigentlich jeder wissen, dass man nicht mit einem blauen Auge davonkommt.


----------



## Potpotom (6. Juni 2011)

Manowår schrieb:


> Mag sehen, wie du 600kg mit deinem Kopf abfängst - bzw..ich mags doch nicht sehen
> Du hast nicht umsonst ständige Knochenbrüche unter einer Weste.


Zum einen frag ich mich da, woher die kolportierten 600Kg (Meinst du Kilojoule?) kommen und zum anderen, wie du darauf kommst das unter einer Sicherheitsweste ständig Knochenbrüche sind (kann natürlich vorkommen, ist aber nicht die Regel)... beides ist einfach nicht wahr und half dir lediglich zur Dramatisierung der Tatsache, dass der Smart keine gewaltige Knautschzone hat.

Hast du schonmal geschossen? Der Rückstoss den du durch die auftretende kinetische Energie beim abfeuern spürst ist stärker als die des Aufpralls... zwangsweise. In Filmen mag das ganz toll sein und man fliegt 2m zurück nachdem man getroffen wurde (ich weiss, das sagtest du nicht und bist dir dessen nat. bewusst), in der Realität allerdings, fällt man einfach nur wie ein Sack in sich zusammen.

Ist ja auch irrelevant... ging ja primär um den Smart und dessen Fähigkeiten Aufprallenergien aufzunehmen auch ohne eine gewaltige Knautschzone. Ein modernes kleineres Auto grundsätzlich als unsicherer abzustempeln wie Fahrzeuge mit grösserer Knautschzone - ist einfach falsch.

Ansonsten sehe ich das ähnlich wie du... ich würde auch nicht sehr beruhigt in einem Smart fahren,  was aber eher an unseren Köpfen liegt.


----------



## Linija (6. Juni 2011)

Ohhh bei dem Thema fällt mir was ein.
Hier in der Gegend fahren ganz viele leute mit "Gangsta-Polos" rum.
Ihr wisst schon: Getönte scheiben, Schwarze Rücklichter, zu fette Reifen mit zu fetten
Felgen die nen halben Meter seitlich rausgucken, natürlich tiefergelegt.

Kerl steht vor der roten Ampel und spielt wie blöde mit dem Gas und fühl sich cool 
mit seinen 60 PS da. Könnt ihr mir erklären was das soll? ich versteh sowas nich...


Ich persönlich möchte meinem Auto vllt noch Rallystreifen verpassen, neue Felgen
und n durchsichtiges Windschott, das wars dann aber auch. 

Mazda Mx-5 NC 

- 126 PS
- Bose Soundanlage (Mehr Erwähnenswertes gibts nicht =P)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Der "Standart-Sound" hört sich gut an, wie ich finde (Video folgt eventuell)^^


Zu den Tests (wurd mir neulich noch erklärt): BMW, Mercedes, WV, Audi etc. haben eine eigene "Testklasse" die höhere
Anforderungen stellt. Die werden dann aber mit der "normalen" Klasse verglichen, d.h. diese Autos schneiden im
Vergleich schlechter ab, obwohl sie besser sind (wegen der höheren Anforderungen).


----------



## vollmi (6. Juni 2011)

Manowår schrieb:


> Mag sehen, wie du 600kg mit deinem Kopf abfängst - bzw..ich mags doch nicht sehen
> Du hast nicht umsonst ständige Knochenbrüche unter einer Weste.



Wie kommst du denn auf die 600kg meinst du Nm? Ein Geschoss aus einer Feuerwaffe welche nicht fest montiert ist kann garnicht soviel Kraft aufbringen um dir einen Wirbel zu brechen, (die Punktuelle Belastung einer Kugel ist was dich tötet), denn diese müsste ja beim Abschuss auch übertragen werden, entweder durch den der die Waffe hält oder durch die Trägheit der Waffe selbst, aber selbst ein Sturmgewehr ist ja nicht schwerer als 20kg. Wenn du jemandem mit dem Gewehr auf den Kopf schlägst ist die Gefahr grösser dass ein Wirbel bricht.

Rippen brechen nur weil eine Schutzweste flexibel ist und das darunterliegende Gewebe eben immernoch punktuell belastet, wäre sie Starr gäbe es keine Knochenbrüche (wäre aber wesentlich unbequemer zu tragen) ein Starrer Helm der einen Schuss aufhält würde dir ganz bestimmt keine Wirbel brechen, denn die Trägheit des Kopfes und des Helmes sind ein erheblicher Faktor. Ansonsten wäre es ja völlig blödsinnig Soldaten Helme zu verteilen.

Genauso verhält es sich auch mit einer Robusten Fahrgastzelle, die Energie kann durch diverse Mechanismen aufgenommen und umgeleitet werden, z.B. auch durch Sitzschienen welche nachgeben, entsprechende Airbags etc.


----------



## Konov (6. Juni 2011)

Linija schrieb:


> Ohhh bei dem Thema fällt mir was ein.
> Hier in der Gegend fahren ganz viele leute mit "Gangsta-Polos" rum.
> Ihr wisst schon: Getönte scheiben, Schwarze Rücklichter, zu fette Reifen mit zu fetten
> Felgen die nen halben Meter seitlich rausgucken, natürlich tiefergelegt.
> ...



Lass die Rallyestreifen weg, das macht sich nicht gut.

Eher eine andere dezente Lackierung, die dem grau ein bißchen Pepp gibt.


----------



## Manowar (6. Juni 2011)

Das war aus der Hüfte geschossen (höhö), aber ich habe gerade mal geschaut -> ~600Nm
Kolporieren .. übertreib du jetzt mal nicht 
Du vergisst aber noch die Massenträgheit, die in dem Fall ne große Rolle spielt. (Was mir aber selber bei dem ganzen entgegentritt *g*)
Nen großes Kaliber durchschlägt dir nen Motorblock und du willst meinen, dass dir die selbe Kraft, in die Schulter tritt?
(Ist aber wirklich inzwischen fernab vom Thema -> gern per PN!  )


Es geht mir doch einfach um den Punkt, das ein Smart einfach keine Energie absorbieren kann.
Was ihn im Vergleich zu nem größeren -neuen- Wagen (und nein, Koreakutschen sind auch nicht gemeint) einfach alt aussehen lässt und der Smart immer hinterher
schauen wird.

Aber da haste schon Recht..wer setzt sich schon in nen Smart?  



Linija schrieb:


> Kerl steht vor der roten Ampel und spielt wie blöde mit dem Gas und fühl sich cool
> mit seinen 60 PS da. Könnt ihr mir erklären was das soll? ich versteh sowas nich...



Du glaubst garnicht, wie oft ich das habe, wenn ich nen E36 neben mir stehen hab.
Nen hochdrehender 4Zylinder mit 1,6l macht sich halt einfach geil!  



Käpt schrieb:


> Ist das ein Gruppe N Auspuff oder wie bekommt man so nen geilen Sound?



Indem man keinen Schalldämpfer oder Kats verbaut.
Dann in den Drehzahlbegrenzer reisst, unverbranntes Benzin in den Krümmer kommt und dann durch die Hitze explodiert (Zündaussetzer).
Damit bekommste dein PengPengPengPengPeng!!!

Aber nur am Rande..bekommste nicht eingetragen


----------



## Linija (6. Juni 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Lass die Rallyestreifen weg, das macht sich nicht gut.
> 
> Eher eine andere dezente Lackierung, die dem grau ein bißchen Pepp gibt.




Sowas hab ich mir auch schon gedacht, aber ich weiss leider nicht was ich da machen lassen soll.
Das ganze Auto neu lackieren zu lassen ist zu teuer und lohnt nicht - ers 5 Jahre "alt"^^

Irgendwelche Ideen?^^


----------



## Manowar (6. Juni 2011)

Der Kleine steht doch gut da.
Am Lack würd ich nichts machen und irgendwelche Experimente gehen eh immer nach hinten los 

Wenn du ihn anders sehen willst, dann schau dich eher mal nach Felgen um.
Deine sehen zwar gut aus, aber andere Felgen, lassen das Auto immer ganz anders aussehen.


----------



## Linija (6. Juni 2011)

Jo danke =)
Felgen wollt ich mir eh neue zulegen, die auf dem Foto werd ich dann für den Winter
nehmen (ja, er soll auch im Winter gefahren werden! =P) 
Man sieht es zwar nicht, aber die haben doch schon ganz Ordentliche Macken vom Vorbesitzer


----------



## sympathisant (6. Juni 2011)

leicht OT: will mein motorrad umlackieren lassen. ganz einfach n glänzendes schwarz. kennt jemand im raum berlin ne preiswerte lackierei. und vielleicht kann mir schon mal jemand ne farbe empfehlen? schwarz ist ja nicht gleich schwarz. .-(


----------



## Konov (6. Juni 2011)

Linija schrieb:


> Sowas hab ich mir auch schon gedacht, aber ich weiss leider nicht was ich da machen lassen soll.
> Das ganze Auto neu lackieren zu lassen ist zu teuer und lohnt nicht - ers 5 Jahre "alt"^^
> 
> Irgendwelche Ideen?^^



Naja, irgendein Airbrush könnte die Kiste aufpeppen. Auf Dauer wär mir das grausilber vllt auch etwas eintönig.
Damit meine ich jetzt aber nicht irgendwelche pinken Tattoos auf die Motorhaube. ^^

Eher was dezentes, da muss man aber am besten vllt. mal eine Zeichnung machen um da was vernünftiges zu finden. Z.B: bestimmte Bauteile umlackieren lassen, es gibt Autos bei denen sieht eine Grau-Schwarz Kombination sehr edel aus. Z.b. ein dezenter Mittelstreifen auf der Motorhaube, relativ breit, weniger wie ein Rallyestreifen.

Aber wie gesagt, dazu macht man am besten Zeichnungen um zu sehen, wie es aussehen könnte.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (6. Juni 2011)

Manowår schrieb:


> @Joker
> Schön das du zu uns gefunden hast, aber ne Userpage muss noch her


Wenn er vorzeigbar ist, dann kommt auch die. Eine zerlegte Mittelarmlehne vom E38 liegt hier bereit, des Weiteren RL von Dr. Cell. Die Felgen wurden auch schon entmackt und komplett gesandstrahlt. Nächsten Monat kommt dann das Gewindefahrwerk rein. Dann fehlen nur noch die M-Stoßstangen und der Supersprint Auspuff.


----------



## Thoor (6. Juni 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Wenn er vorzeigbar ist, dann kommt auch die. Eine zerlegte Mittelarmlehne vom E38 liegt hier bereit, des Weiteren RL von Dr. Cell. Die Felgen wurden auch schon entmackt und komplett gesandstrahlt. Nächsten Monat kommt dann das Gewindefahrwerk rein. Dann fehlen nur noch die M-Stoßstangen und der Supersprint Auspuff.



Wie willste die Felgen denn lackieren? Und das Fahrzeug selber willst du komplett neulackieren...? ist ja ziemlich zekratzt... :-) aber ich find dein projekt einfach nur geil! vorallem das teil mit gewindefahrwerk, verbreiterung, richtig bösen felgen und ner fetten auspuffanlage... RAWR  aber warum supersprint? du hast nen bmw, hol dir doch nen eisenmann, die machen mit abstand die geilsten anlagen für deutsche fahrzeuge! 

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...feature=related[/youtube]

Gut ist jetz n M5, trotzdem, der sound ist einfach nur P E R V E R S 

halt uns unbedingt auf dem laufenden! ich liebe solche "Von a nach z" geschichten bei autos 

@Mano: ANGEBLICH hat er etwas leistungsverlust, ich merks aber echt nichtmal und dem motor kann rein gar nichts passieren... und bei 82 PS und 1.3liter hubraum merkst du das eh beinahe nicht... im juli kommt der neue sporttopf, dann kommt das rohr wieder rein... aber bis dahin... bissl spass haben rawr!


----------



## JokerofDarkness (6. Juni 2011)

Das war nicht bezogen auf meinen alten E34, sondern auf meinen 540i Touring. Der steht hier auch noch auf dem Hof  Die Felgen sind zweiteilige BBS in 18" und werden zweifarbig gepulvert. Das ist besser als jeder Lack. Supersprint ist einer der renomiertesten Auspuffhersteller weltweit und bietet eine ABE für den Edelstahltopf inkl VSD Ersatzrohr.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Wk1in5LMCmI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Der E34 bekommt kein Gewinde, der hat schon vorne Koni gelb härteverstellbar und Federn von H&R. Als Auspuffanlage fungiert jetzt schon eine komplette doppelflutige Remusanlage, bestehend aus MSD und ESD. Das ist gut so und wird nicht geändert.


----------



## Thoor (6. Juni 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Das war nicht bezogen auf meinen alten E34, sondern auf meinen 540i Touring. Der steht hier auch noch auf dem Hof  Die Felgen sind zweiteilige BBS in 18" und werden zweifarbig gepulvert. Das ist besser als jeder Lack. Supersprint ist einer der renomiertesten Auspuffhersteller weltweit und bietet eine ABE für den Edelstahltopf inkl VSD Ersatzrohr.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



achsooo ich dachte du willst das bei deinem e34 durchziehen  540i touring ist auch ganz geil  BMW eben 

ok, das mit dem vsd ersatzrohr wusst ich nicht... hier in der schweiz kannste alle ersatzrohre vergessen... wenns erlaubt wäre hätt ich schon lange n rohr direkt ausm motorblock bis nach hinten.... und nen pilz natürlich  wobei ich ganz ehrlich zugeben muss wenn das jeder machen würde wärs n höllenlärm und der umwelt tuts auch nicht gut =( hat schon alles seinen sinn irgendwie.... :I 

haste fotos von deinem 540 touring? was für bbs haste denn? aber nicht etwas die lemans replica? sind mit abstand die geilsten felgen für alte bmws =D leider sündhaft teuer...

benutzet den e34 dann einfach alls alltagsauto und den 540 als perle oder wie?


----------



## JokerofDarkness (7. Juni 2011)

Der 540i ist das Alltagsauto und der E34 wird die Perle. Habe gerade am WE wieder ein paar Teile besorgt 

Bilder der Felgen für den 540i sind hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Felgenstern ist von mir vor dem Sandstrahlen mal kurz schwarz matt überlackiert worden, um zu schauen wie es am Auto nach Pulverbeschichtung wirken könnte.


----------



## Zeeque (12. Juni 2011)

Bin neu im Thread bzw. neu auf dieser Seite  
Hab jetzt vor ein paar Tagen mein erstes Auto gekriegt und ja bin eigentlich ganz stolz drauf  
 [attachment=11959:Corsa1 0003332.JPG]

Opel Corsa in der "111-Jahre"- Edition, zwar nur 70 Ps aber naja  
Jetzt noch mitm Führerschein fertig werden -.-


----------



## MasterXoX (12. Juni 2011)

Ich will auch solche Eltern!


----------



## Magogan (12. Juni 2011)

Pff, Opel ... ich hasse Opel ... vor allem diesen kleinen Corsa ... ich passe da mit meinen Beinen nicht rein =(

Da fahre ich lieber einen BMW, da muss ich mich nicht reinquetschen ...


----------



## Legendary (12. Juni 2011)

Zeeque schrieb:


> Bin neu im Thread bzw. neu auf dieser Seite
> Hab jetzt vor ein paar Tagen mein erstes Auto gekriegt und ja bin eigentlich ganz stolz drauf
> [attachment=11959:Corsa1 0003332.JPG]
> 
> ...


GZ...ich frag mich wie gesagt immer wieder wie man sich mit 18 sowas leisten kann. Obwohl du hast es ja gekriegt...kannste mir deine Eltern leihen?


Ich werd mir nächste Woche nen neuen Corsa bestellen, 1.4 Twinport mit 87 PS, Casablancaweiß mit Satellite Ausstattung, Lederlenkrad, getönte Scheiben usw. :> (ich bin 25  )


----------



## Zeeque (12. Juni 2011)

Naja gekriegt war ein wenig unpassend gewählt aber wäre schön wenns ganz so wäre . Haben das Ding  günstig geleased mit 1500km weg  ich darf die Rate fürs Auto bezahlen und der Rest wird von meinen Eltern übernommen  Ist so erstmal okay für mich  Für einen direkten Kauf ist das mit der Ausstattung etc. wohl zu teuer :S 
Übrigens pass ich mit meinen 1.88 da doch ziemlich gut rein, sowohl hinten als auch vorne


----------



## Magogan (12. Juni 2011)

Hmm, ich habe auch überdurchschnittlich lange Beine, glaube ich ^^

Aber ich mag Opel trotzdem nicht, ich finde die vom Aussehen her nicht so schön


----------



## Potpotom (13. Juni 2011)

Magogan schrieb:


> Pff, Opel ... ich hasse Opel ... vor allem diesen kleinen Corsa ... ich passe da mit meinen Beinen nicht rein =(
> 
> Da fahre ich lieber einen BMW, da muss ich mich nicht reinquetschen ...


In dem kleinen Corsa hast du wahrscheinlich mehr Beinfreiheit als in deinem 3er... nur so btw, du liegst mit deinem 3er und dem Raumangebot im vorderen Bereich da auf dem Niveau der unteren Mittelklasse, wie viele Kleinwagen auch. Lediglich der Fond und Kofferraum ist bei dir grösser - als bei einem Kleinwagen.


----------



## Magogan (13. Juni 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> In dem kleinen Corsa hast du wahrscheinlich mehr Beinfreiheit als in deinem 3er... nur so btw, du liegst mit deinem 3er und dem Raumangebot im vorderen Bereich da auf dem Niveau der unteren Mittelklasse, wie viele Kleinwagen auch. Lediglich der Fond und Kofferraum ist bei dir grösser - als bei einem Kleinwagen.



Also ich bin schon mit meinem Auto gefahren, ich kann den Sitz sogar soweit zurückstellen, dass ich nicht mal an die Pedale ankomme ... im Corsa meiner Mutter geht das nicht mal ansatzweise ... kann aber sein, dass es in deinem Corsa anders ausssieht, vllt. ist der größer als der meiner Mutter ... wer weiß


----------



## Potpotom (13. Juni 2011)

Magogan schrieb:


> Also ich bin schon mit meinem Auto gefahren, ich kann den Sitz sogar soweit zurückstellen, dass ich nicht mal an die Pedale ankomme ... im Corsa meiner Mutter geht das nicht mal ansatzweise ... kann aber sein, dass es in deinem Corsa anders ausssieht, vllt. ist der größer als der meiner Mutter ... wer weiß


Ich habe keinen Corsa (vor 15 Jahren mal einen B-Corsa - trotz meiner langen Beine problemlos)... dein Platzargument ist nur Quatsch. Eher erscheint es mir, als wolltest du dich einfach mal profilieren weil du einen BMW geschenkt bekommen hast. ^^

So btw... ich denke du hast seeeehr lange Beine? Dann kommst du nicht an die Pedale in hinterer Position? Sehr lustig. Wie schauts denn mit den Armen aus? Sind die wenigstens so lang das du noch lenken kannst?


Nichts für Ungut...


----------



## Legendary (13. Juni 2011)

Also ganz ehrlich...in meinem damaligen E46 Fahrschul-3er hatte ich genauso viel Platz wie in dem baldigen Corsa D. In meinem jetztigen B habe ich den Sitz ganz hinten und genug Platz, ich bin 183cm groß und habe ca. 40cm zum Dach übrig. Oo 

Im neuen kann ich den Sitz sogar so weit nach hinten schieben das ich die Pedale nur noch antippen kann. :>


----------



## Magogan (13. Juni 2011)

Anscheinend hat meine Mum ein ziemlich kleines Auto ... der Opel Insignia von meinem Vater gefällt mir auch besser (na gut, ich gebs zu, Opel baut auch gute Autos^^), das Auto meiner Mutter ist relativ neu (2 Jahre vllt.) und hat nicht mal elektrische Fensterheber (!) oder so und nur 40 PS ... keine Klimaanlage usw. ... Und dafür hat sie 10000 Euro ausgegeben Oo ... deshalb mag ich das ja auch nicht so (also wegen den fehlenden Extras, die man für den Preis eigentlich erwarten könnte) ... das ändert aber nicht daran, dass ich in meinem BMW mehr Platz habe und dementsprechend auch die Leute, die mitfahren ebenfalls, also Beifahrer und die auf der Rückbank ... im Vergleich zu dem Auto meiner Mum ... ob es in anderen Corsa-Modellen anders aussieht, weiß ich nicht


----------



## Thoor (13. Juni 2011)

Yes, endlich den perfekte Style für mich und mein Fahrzeug gefunden, es lebe JDM!


----------



## Konov (13. Juni 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Yes, endlich den perfekte Style für mich und mein Fahrzeug gefunden, es lebe JDM!



Wo sind die Bilder? ^^


----------



## Magogan (13. Juni 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Wo sind die Bilder? ^^



Frag ich mich auch


----------



## Manowar (14. Juni 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Yes, endlich den perfekte Style für mich und mein Fahrzeug gefunden, es lebe *JDM!*



Will man eh nicht sehen  

An meinem hat sich nen bissl was getan.
Würde er momentan nicht in der Werkstatt stehen, hätte ich gestern zu nem Fotoshooting fahren können


----------



## Tyro (14. Juni 2011)

Habe mir am Freitag auch mein erstes eigenes Auto gekauft, ein silbener Fiesta ist es geworden, kriege den im Laufe der Woche, dann gibts auch ein paar Bilder. Ein paar Eckdaten: Top gepflegt, kein Rost, EZ 03/1997, 61.000 km runter, 60 PS, 1,3 Liter Motor, Klima, Servo, 5-Türer und mein Onkel, selbst gelernter KFZ-Mechaniker, hat auch sein OK gegeben nach Besichtigung des Fahrzeugs!

mfg
Tyro


----------



## vollmi (14. Juni 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Das ist echt ein geiles Geschoss vollmi, auch wenn sie über 10 Jahre alt ist, ich finde die sieht aus wie brandneu auf dem Markt.
> Tolles auto, würde ich auch heute noch kaufen.



Danke danke. Nur heute hab ich mich grad aufgeregt. In Singen am Hohentwil und Rielasingen gibts jeweils einen Chevrolethändler. Beide weigern sich bei mir den Service zu machen. 

Ich will ja nur n Automatikölwechsel mit Filter und Dexron VI sowie einen Diffölwechsel mit Frictionmodifier.
Bei Garagen sagen sie haben kein Werkzeug mehr für diese Arbeiten. Hallo? Eigentlich könnte ich das machen wenn ich ne Hebebühne hätte welche den Wagen anheben könnte und ich mich einsauen will.
Wenn einer also da in der Umgebung ne Werkstatt weiss die mit sowas klar kommt? Und sogar angelieferte Teile montiert, einfach melden.


----------



## sympathisant (14. Juni 2011)

stell doch mal ne anfrage bei myhammer rein .. denke da findest du entsprechende werkstätten.


----------



## Konov (14. Juni 2011)

vollmi schrieb:


> Danke danke. Nur heute hab ich mich grad aufgeregt. In Singen am Hohentwil und Rielasingen gibts jeweils einen Chevrolethändler. Beide weigern sich bei mir den Service zu machen.
> 
> Ich will ja nur n Automatikölwechsel mit Filter und Dexron VI sowie einen Diffölwechsel mit Frictionmodifier.
> Bei Garagen sagen sie haben kein Werkzeug mehr für diese Arbeiten. Hallo? Eigentlich könnte ich das machen wenn ich ne Hebebühne hätte welche den Wagen anheben könnte und ich mich einsauen will.
> Wenn einer also da in der Umgebung ne Werkstatt weiss die mit sowas klar kommt? Und sogar angelieferte Teile montiert, einfach melden.



Warum weigern die sich denn? Sind die nicht dafür da den Service zu leisten, auch wenn das Auto nicht bei denen gekauft wurde? ^^


----------



## vollmi (14. Juni 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Warum weigern die sich denn? Sind die nicht dafür da den Service zu leisten, auch wenn das Auto nicht bei denen gekauft wurde? ^^



Sie sagen sie hätten keine Corvettemanuals und Werkzeuge mehr. Offenbar machen sie nur noch daewoo mit Chevylogo drauf. Denn auf verkaufen tun die offenbar als Chevyhändler nur noch solche Autos, denn Kataloge mit Corvette oder Camaro findet man in den Verkaufsräumen genausowenig wie die Fahrzeuge selber


----------



## Konov (14. Juni 2011)

vollmi schrieb:


> Sie sagen sie hätten keine Corvettemanuals und Werkzeuge mehr. Offenbar machen sie nur noch daewoo mit Chevylogo drauf. Denn auf verkaufen tun die offenbar als Chevyhändler nur noch solche Autos, denn Kataloge mit Corvette oder Camaro findet man in den Verkaufsräumen genausowenig wie die Fahrzeuge selber



Wie bei Dodge, da verkaufen auch nicht alle Händler die Viper, nur weil draußen Dodge drauf steht


----------



## Thoor (14. Juni 2011)

Manowår schrieb:


> Will man eh nicht sehen
> 
> An meinem hat sich nen bissl was getan.
> Würde er momentan nicht in der Werkstatt stehen, hätte ich gestern zu nem Fotoshooting fahren können



Isch geb dir gleisch! JDM rockt!

Fotos gibts keine weil sich das ganze noch im Aufbau befindet...


----------



## Legendary (14. Juni 2011)

Tyro schrieb:


> Habe mir am Freitag auch mein erstes eigenes Auto gekauft, ein silbener Fiesta ist es geworden, kriege den im Laufe der Woche, dann gibts auch ein paar Bilder. Ein paar Eckdaten: Top gepflegt, kein Rost, EZ 03/1997, 61.000 km runter, 60 PS, 1,3 Liter Motor, Klima, Servo, 5-Türer und mein Onkel, selbst gelernter KFZ-Mechaniker, hat auch sein OK gegeben nach Besichtigung des Fahrzeugs!
> 
> mfg
> Tyro



Klingt ja sehr gut für den ersten, so in etwa war meiner auch...^^ auch 60t damals drauf, auch Klima und Servo und kein Rost...naja mittlerweile isser 14, hat 200t drauf und doch ein wenig Rost. Darf man fragen wieviel du bezahlt hast? Ich schätze...2000?


----------



## Tyro (14. Juni 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Klingt ja sehr gut für den ersten, so in etwa war meiner auch...^^ auch 60t damals drauf, auch Klima und Servo und kein Rost...naja mittlerweile isser 14, hat 200t drauf und doch ein wenig Rost. Darf man fragen wieviel du bezahlt hast? Ich schätze...2000?



Nicht ganz, hab 1700 bezahlt, ist mMn vollkommen akzeptabel!


----------



## vollmi (14. Juni 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Wie bei Dodge, da verkaufen auch nicht alle Händler die Viper, nur weil draußen Dodge drauf steht



Jo aber n Ölwechsel werden sie wohl trotzdem hinkriegen.


----------



## Terrorsatan (14. Juni 2011)

vollmi schrieb:


> Jo aber n Ölwechsel werden sie wohl trotzdem hinkriegen.



Die meisten Werkstätten haben schiss, dass sie irgendwas kaputt machen...
Geh mal mit nem EVO zu nem x-beliebigen Mitsuhändler. 9/10 schütteln den Kopf und schicken dich weiter ^^


----------



## Konov (14. Juni 2011)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Die meisten Werkstätten haben schiss, dass sie irgendwas kaputt machen...
> Geh mal mit nem EVO zu nem x-beliebigen Mitsuhändler. 9/10 schütteln den Kopf und schicken dich weiter ^^



Na dann ham die Pfeifen aber den richtigen Beruf erlernt! Ist ja schlimm sowas.


----------



## Manowar (15. Juni 2011)

vollmi schrieb:


> Wenn einer also da in der Umgebung ne Werkstatt weiss die mit sowas klar kommt? Und sogar angelieferte Teile montiert, einfach melden.




Dann müsstest du schon sagen, wo ungefähr du herkommst. 
Oder würdest du dafür 500km fahren?


----------



## vollmi (15. Juni 2011)

Manowår schrieb:


> Dann müsstest du schon sagen, wo ungefähr du herkommst.
> Oder würdest du dafür 500km fahren?



Ups. Singen am Hohentwil ist so die nächste Stadt hier.


----------



## Manowar (15. Juni 2011)

Nach Augsburg magst du nicht unbedingt fahren oder?
Da kenn ich jemanden, der dir das machen könnte.


----------



## zoizz (18. Juni 2011)

Fehlercode P1389 : "No ASD Relais output voltage at PCM"

ähm ja, PT Cruiser. Ich hab das Problem, dass er mal einfach so aus heiterem Himmel nicht anspringt. Der Anlasser läuft und klingt auch normal, nur der Funke springt nicht über. Nach 5min Pause klappt es mal, manchmal dauerts dann aber auch 20min 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die aus der Fachwerkstatt sagen, es wird wohl nen Kabelbruch irgendwo sein ... dass kann schweineteuer werden. Nun hab ich den Fehlercode mal gegoogelt, aber leider ist mein KFZ-Englisch so schwach, dass ich den Autojargon nicht verstehe. 

Hat jemand vielleicht ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht? Oder kann mir mit 2-3 Klicks via Google erklären, wo ich was austauschen kann/muss?


----------



## Konov (18. Juni 2011)

zoizz schrieb:


> Fehlercode P1389 : "No ASD Relais output voltage at PCM"
> 
> Hat jemand vielleicht ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht? Oder kann mir mit 2-3 Klicks via Google erklären, wo ich was austauschen kann/muss?



Also Google sagt zum Fehlercode auf der Chrysler Website:



> 1389:
> No Z1 or Z2 voltage seen by the computer when the auto shutdown relay is used.



Übersetzt bedeutet das soviel wie "Keine ... Spannung für den Computer sichtbar wenn das automatik Abschalte Relais benutzt wird."

Z1 oder Z2 ist wohl irgendein elektronischer Fachbegriff aus dem US amerikanischen, bin mir nicht sicher, da ich kein Elektriker bin.
Es steht aber wohl für Plus und Minus Spannung oder irgendwelche Dioden - sowas in der Richtung. ^^

Welches Teil genau gewechselt werden muss, kann dir vermutlich nur ein Fachmann aus der Werkstatt sagen. Leider hat man da das Problem, dass die gerne auch einfach irgendwas auswechseln nur um Geld zu verdienen.


----------



## Tyro (22. Juni 2011)

Wie ich bereits vor einigen Tagen weiter oben geschrieben habe bin ich nun auch stolzer Besitzer eines eigenen Autos, ein Ford Fiesta. Da dieser von 03/1997 ist hat er nur diese schöne Ford-Einbauradio mit Casetten-Deck. Diese Umstand möchte ich gerne ändenr, da aber durch den Autokauf der Großteil meines über Jahre hinweg Ersparten weg ist, sollte der ganze Spaß nicht mehr als 100€ kosten. Mein Plan ist es zuerst mit Hilfe dieses einfachen Einbaurahmens den Radioschacz von "Ford-Radio-Größe" auf DIN-Größe bringen, um dann ein handelsübliches Radio einzubauen. Für mich erschwinglich gibt es ja auch schon Radios von namhaften Elektronik-Herstellern ( Kennwood , JVC , Pioneer ). Gibt es irgendwas, was ich noch beachten sollte? Ggf beötigte DIN-ISO-Adapter würde ich mir beim Elektronik-Händler meines Vertrauens holen, nachdem ich überblicken konnte, welche Adapter im Lieferumfang des Radios enthalten sind.

mfg
Tyro


----------



## Potpotom (22. Juni 2011)

Also die Adapter zum Anschluss eines handelsüblichen Radios an die der Ford-eigenen sind bei dem Rahmen schon dabei.. viel mehr solltest du da nicht benötigen. Eigentlich.


----------



## Legendary (23. Juni 2011)

Ich kann dir nur empfehlen, kein Sony zu holen...ich liebe Sony aber die Radios von denen sind einfach nur beschissen...damals schon die Xplöd Serie, echt eine Katastrophe.

Bin mit JVC sehr zufrieden, habe ich seit Anfang an im Auto verbaut, damals ein recht teures für rund 300 €, da ist nach gut 5 Jahren täglicher Dröhnung endlich mal das Laufwerk kaputtgegangen, dann wurde es endlich Zeit für ein neues und habe mit einem KDR411 zugeschlagen, hat vor nem Jahr ca. 100 € gekostet (heute 80€), hat USB und ein gutes klares Display und einen vernünftigen Klang für diese Preisklasse (MOS-FET und 24bit DA inkl.)

Wenn du mal mehr Geld in die Hand nimmst würde ich dir wärmstens Alpine ans Herz legen, bauen sehr sehr geile Radios und sind auch bekannt für gute Qualität in der Szene.  Haben dann unter anderem Burr Down Wandler, Laufzeitkorrektur und OLED.


----------



## sympathisant (23. Juni 2011)

könnt ihr mir n radio empfehlen, was über mein android per bluetooth mit musik versorgt werden kann und auch die lautsprecher für telefongespräche nutzt?


----------



## Legendary (23. Juni 2011)

sympathisant schrieb:


> könnt ihr mir n radio empfehlen, was über mein android per bluetooth mit musik versorgt werden kann und auch die lautsprecher für telefongespräche nutzt?



Gibt mehrere Alpine und JVC für um die 200 € die Bluetooth können und Telefonsteuerung über die Lautsprecher. Einfach mal bissl auf die Herstellerseiten schauen, ob Liedübertragung per Bluetooth geht weiß ich aber ned.


----------



## vollmi (23. Juni 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Wenn du mal mehr Geld in die Hand nimmst würde ich dir wärmstens Alpine ans Herz legen, bauen sehr sehr geile Radios und sind auch bekannt für gute Qualität in der Szene.  Haben dann unter anderem Burr Down Wandler, Laufzeitkorrektur und OLED.



Wobei ich mit der Qualität meiner letzten Alpine Teile sehr sehr unzufrieden war.
Schön wenn man Radio oder CD hören will. Aber wenn man wirklich die angepriesenen Sachen nutzen will, kriegt man krämpfe.

Ich habe im Jeep ein W505R Mediacenter. Wenn man mp3 von USB Stick hören will, dauert es erstmal 10 Minuten (wenns dann überhaupt funktioniert) bis mal das erste mp3 angespielt wird, das Banking dauert ewig. Man muss peinlichst darauf achten das wirklich nur mp3 drauf sind, keine Playlisten, Cover, txt etc. die mp3 müssen peinlich genau richtig codiert werden, die mp3 cover dürften nur die freigegebene Grösse haben. Wenn das nicht passt dann Stürzt das Gerät oft ab.

Iphones mit der neuesten Firmware laufen nur mit unterbrechungen. Alpine sagt Apple ist schuld da sie sich nicht an ihre eigenen Vorgaben halten. Das glaub ich ihnen, aber Tatsache ist sowohl am JVC wie auch am Pioneer läuft mein Iphone einwandfrei.
Mit der alten Firmware hat sich einfach hin und wieder das Alpine aufgehängt.

Also ich bin von Alpine geheilt, danke. Denn mit den letzten zwei Navisystemen (Blackbird und M300P) hab ich auch nur Wutanfälle.


----------



## Tyro (23. Juni 2011)

So, nach einiger Überlegung und auf Rat des Freundes meiner Mutter hin hab ich mich jetzt doch nochmal umentschieden, etwas mehr Geld zu investieren und ein Radio mit Bluetooth-Freisprechanlage zu kaufen, denn ab August fange ich eine Ausbildung an und werde täglich etwa 1,5 bis 2 Stunden in meinem Auto unterwegs sein, dh. es wird öfters mal vorkommen, dass ich in die Situation komme im Auto telefonieren zu müssen. So, da mein Budget ja trotzdme nicht immens groß ist, hab ich mir bei Amazon 3 Geräte rausgesucht, die für mich erschwinglich sind und alles das haben, was ich eigentlich brauche, das wären dann das Blaupunkt Toronto 400 BT, das Pioneer DEH-7300BT und das JVC KD-R721BT, mein momentaner Favorit ist eigentlich das Pioneer, aber wollte auch mal fragen, welches ihr denn bevorzugen würdet?


----------



## Aeonflu-X (30. Juni 2011)

18 Jahre jung, Männlich sucht Erstwagen. 
Preislich will ich erstmal keine Grenze setzen (bitte auch nicht mit einem AMG übertreiben), es sollte schon angemessen einem Burschen in meinem Alter sein.

Was könnt ihr empfehlen?

Ich bin gänzlich für Ideen offen.

Passend dazu suche ich noch ein Einbau Radio welches in der Lage wäre sich mit meinem Bluetooth Gerät(z.B Handy) zu koppeln und von diesem aus Musik abzuspielen.
(Telefonieren muss nicht sein, wäre es aber dabei und preislich nicht exorbitant hoch könnte ich damit leben.
Usb Schnittstelle will ich sowieso und das ich im Menü des Autoradios auch durch einzelne Ordner in denen die Musik abgespeichert ist scrollen kann.(hab oft welche gesehen die diese Funktion nicht parat hatten und bei einem HTC Desire HD ist das die Qual mit 16GB Speicher)

Gibt es solch Autoradios überhaupt oder kriege ich diese Funktionen nur in Familienkutschen ab 22.000&#8364; aufwärts?

Ich freue mich auf Feedback

MfG


Edit:
Ups, wie peinlich.
Ein Beitrag vor mir behandelt das selbe Thema.

Ich lasse es trotzdem so stehen vielleicht kann uns beiden geholfen werden. (:


----------



## Potpotom (30. Juni 2011)

Hm, was willste mit dem Auto denn tun?

Mit den spärlichen Infos kann man dir vom Smart bis zum praktischen Muldenkipper ja alles empfehlen.


----------



## sympathisant (30. Juni 2011)

seh ich auch so. autobahnfahrten oder stadt? für dich alleine oder zum in den urlaubfahren?


----------



## Aeonflu-X (30. Juni 2011)

Bin halt Laie auf dem Gebiet.
Ich will jetzt keinen Transporter haben.

Etwas in Richtung Ford KA oder bisschen größer.
Ein Opel Corsa oder Fiesta würde mir theoretisch gesehen auch reichen.

Wobei ich eher zu einem Golf tendiere, aber die "etwas" neueren. (TDI usw.)

Natürlich auch Autobahn fahren. (gehört doch wohl dazu nehme ich an)
Zum Urlaub fahren Jaein. Ich würd sagen wenn ich mit meiner Freundin mal ein Wochen Trip nach Holland etc. machen will dann sollte es schon langen.


----------



## Ennia (30. Juni 2011)

Mein erstes Auto mit 18 war ein Audi A4 B5 1.8 *schmacht* Leider hatte er zum Zeitpunkt als ich ihn kaufte schon 160.000km und hielt dann auch nur 2 Jahre, bis die ersten teueren Teile den Geist aufgaben. Ich weiß nicht wie Sicher du dich im Straßenverkehr bewegst und wieviel Geld du zur Verfügung hast (Kauf, Treibstoff und Versicherung), aber weniger als 100PS sollte ein Auto nicht haben.

Soweit ich weiß, geht das Navigieren am Radio durch die Musik-Bibliothek via BT nicht, zumindest bei den standard Einbauradios. Da musst du schon dein Handy mit USB ans Radio anschließen. Beispielsweise gute Geräte hat Kenwood (BT 8xxx Reihe), Sony oder Blaupunkt.


So nun zu mir:

Ich möchte mich nun von meinem heiß geliebten Audi A4 trennen, weil ich für längere Zeit kein Auto mehr benötigen werde (Studium). Jetzt wollte ich mal nachfragen, wie ihr ein Auto verkaufen würdet. Das Vorgängerauto habe ich einem Bekannten verkauft, was ich nicht wieder tun würde...


----------



## Potpotom (30. Juni 2011)

Also wenn du zu einem Golf tendierst wird dir der Corsa, Fiesta etc. etwas zu klein sein... prinzipiell bis du mit einem Wagen der unteren Mittleklasse da schon gut aufgehoben, auch um mal einen angenehmen Kurztrip nach Holland zu machen.

Es gibt so viele gute und günstigere Autos in der "Golfklasse". Den Ford Focus sehe ich da relativ weit vorne und der ist für einen jungen Mann der gerade seinen Führerschein bekommen hat sicher nicht das falscheste, zudem ist er neu wie gebraucht um einiges günstiger als ein vergleichbarer Golf.


----------



## zoizz (30. Juni 2011)

@Ennia

Wenn du keinen Zeitdruck hast, mach ein gutes Fotos von dem Ding (Waschstraße und mit Sonne im Rücken), und häng es in die grösseren Supermärkte in deiner Nähe. Handynummer drauf (das kann man abstellen zur Not) und deinen Wunsch-Verkaufspreis drauf (also den hohen )

In der Zwischenzeit für ein Internetverkaufsportal 4-5 gute Fotos (Innenraum auch 1x) und möglichst viele Angaben (positiv wirkende) nennen.
Nach ca 2 Wochen ohne Reaktion auf den Supermarktzettel dann ins Internetportal setzten. Mit etwas geringerem Verkaufspreis, aber immernoch einen für dich zufriedenstellenden Preis. Runtergehen kann man immer und du hast ja keinen Zeitdruck.

Das mit den Bekannten kann ich voll verstehen - neverever again!


----------



## Ogil (1. Juli 2011)

Nach 220000 km und 16 Jahren ist mein 3er diese Woche den Weg allen Altmetalls gegangen. Traurig - aber die Kosten um ihn auf Vordermann fuer ein weiteres Jahr MOT zu bringen haben den Wert des Autos einfach zu deutlich ueberschritten. 

Nun bin ich auf der Suche nach einem neuen Alten. Meine Anforderungen sind relativ gering - ich brauch das Auto vor allem fuer den Weg ins Buero, zum Einkaufen und ab und zu fuer einen Ausflug am Wochenende. Ich habe mich auch schon ein wenig umgeschaut und bei meiner Preisvorstellung findet man vor allem Unmengen an Ford Focus und Vauxhall (Opel) Astra bei den Gebrauchtwagenhaendlern. Wobei da meist der Astra bei gleichem Alter/Zaehlerstand noch einen Tick billiger ist. Was ist eher zu empfehlen? Gibt es bei denen bekannte "Probleme"? Baujahr waere wohl jeweils so Anfang der 2000er - also 2000/2001/2002.

Bei einem Haendler hab ich einen extrem billigen Nissan Almera (Bj99) gesehen, der zumindest optisch einen guten Eindruck macht (optisch im Sinne von "Zustand" - ne Schoenheit sind die Dinger nicht unbedingt). Taugen die allgemein was oder sollte man da direkt die Finger von lassen?


----------



## Potpotom (1. Juli 2011)

Also ich hatte damals einen 99er Focus, danach einen 03er Focus RS und hatte nie Probleme... später einen 08er Focus ST und nun einen 10er Focus RS - rein vom Fahrzeug her nie was gewesen bis auf einen Riss im Turbo, den Ford aber in einer Rückholaktion von sich aus schon ausgetauscht hatte.

Mit dem 99er fährt meine Nachbarin heute noch durch die Gegend und hat, soweit ich weiss, auch noch nix aussergewöhnliches gehabt.

Meine Meinung ist wahrscheinlich extrem subjektiv, aber eigentlich kannste mit dem Focus nicht viel falsch machen. Ist ein gutes und grundsolides Auto. 

EDIT: Zum Nissan und dem Astra kann ich nix sagen...


----------



## zoizz (1. Juli 2011)

Je älter desto besser weit verbreitet. Versucht mal für einen Exoten ein Erstazteil zu bekommen ...
Dann lieber nen Golf oder Ford. Wobei ich bei älteren Opels mit 2 Autos schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht habe. Bleib bei deinem Focus.


----------



## schneemaus (1. Juli 2011)

Also ich fahr nen Astra H, Baujahr 2006 (vermutlich etwas zu jung für deine Preisvorstellungen), Caravan (ich denk mal nicht, dass du nen Kombi willst, so hat sich das bei mir gelesen) und hab wirklich keine Probleme mit dem Auto außer ein Einziges bis jetzt gehabt: Mir ist, als das Auto knapp 2 1/2 Jahre alt war, die Lichtmaschine kaputt gegangen, allerdings hat die Werkstatt das mit Opel über Kulanz geregelt und Opel hat 90% der Kosten übernommen. Ansonsten war noch nie was kaputt, möcht das Auto nicht mehr missen. =)


----------



## Ogil (2. Juli 2011)

So - nach einiger Suche auf einschlaegigen Autotrade-Seiten (nett um das Angebot der Haendler im Umkreis zu Durchsuchen) und dem Begucken vor Ort inkl. Probefahrt, habe ich ein neues altes Auto. Und zwar einen Mazda Mx-3, der zwar mit Bj98 ein wenig aelter ist als erhofft - dafuer hat er aber extrem wenig Meilen weg, keinerlei Rost und ist auch sonst in einem sehr guten Zustand (fuer ein 13 Jahre altes Auto). Und er hat ganz frisch MOT (sowas wie TUV in D. - muss man hier aber jaehrlich machen) ohne irgendwelche Maengel bekommen und auch sonst kann ich bei dem sehr guenstigen Preis nicht meckern.

Nun noch Steuer und Versicherung - und dann kann ich ihn am Montag abholen 

Ein Ford Focus haette mir zwar auch gefallen - aber irgendwie fahren mir davon zu viele rum. Ein etwas weniger verbreitetes Auto gefaellt mir dann doch besser - auch wenn das freilich heisst, dass Ersatzteile etwas schwerer zu beschaffen sind.


----------



## insertscarynamehere (2. Juli 2011)

Soo, guten Abend erst mal 

ich hoffe mal, dass ihr mir helfen könnt. Ich bin 18 und hab mir vor ca 3 Monaten mein erstes eigenes Auto gekauft...ist ein kleiner Polo Bj 2007 Tour Edition (1.4 80PS)  geworden. Mein kleiner schwarzer hat jez knapp 46.000 gelaufen und ist für mich im Moment perfekt (Steuern, Versicherung, Sprit, etc...). Klar, nen größeres, schnelleres wär "besser", aber das muss man auch alles bezahlen  

Jez hab ich allerdings zwei kleine Probleme...
Zum einen habe ich, wenn die Straße mal etwas uneben wird oder man über kleine Erhebungen fährt, ein...naja "klackern" vorne rechts im Motorraum. Es ist fast immer da, also unabhängig ob warm/kalt, nass/trocken oder was auch immer. Jetzt war ich deswegen schon 2x beim Händler (da Garantie)...der hat mir gesagt, es liegt an den 17 Zöllern ( ). Gehört und wieder gefahren...im Internet recherchiert und über die Problematik "Motorlager" gestoßen. Mit dem Vorwissen bin ich nun zur VW-Vertragswerkstatt hier im Ort gefahren und, siehe da, der Werkstattmeister meint: Motorlager. Damit wieder zum Händler, übrigens VW-Autohaus, und dem das versucht zu vermitteln. Gesagt getan, Auto dabehalten^^. 3 Tage später krieg ichs wieder mit der Aussage :"Wir haben alles nachgeguckt, es müssen die "großen" Felgen sein...das schaukelt sich dann auf, sodass man dann dieses Geräusch hört." . Bei der Probefahrt mit Werkstattfuzi dann nix mehr gehört...wer im 2. Gang mit 3000 Umdrehungen übers Kopfsteinpflaster röhrt, brauch sich aber auch nicht wundern, dass man nichts hört. -.- Also ihm gesagt, er solle langsamer fahren...nix. 
Seitdem sind nun wieder nen paar Wochen ins Land gegangen, in denen ich es wieder gehört hab, mich aber nicht wirklich drum kümmern konnte, weil ich mitten im Abi war (mittlerweile erfolgreich bestanden  ). Jetzt war ich mittlerweile in der 3. VW-Werkstatt und hab mir quasi sagen lassen: "Heulen se nicht rum, sie hören das nur lauter als es ist. Da is was, aber seien sie lieber froh, dass sie schon so ein Auto haben. Das ist nichts Ungewöhnliches." . Bei unserem Edeka und Mccs (wo ich des öfteren bin  ) muss man über so was wie eine abgeflachte Bordsteinkante fahren (blöd zu beschreiben^^). Jedenfalls nur 1 "Hindernis"...und: es klappert! Meinen physikalischen Grundverständnis will sich aber entziehen, wie sich etwas aufschaukeln kann, wenn man nur über 1 Kante/Schwelle/etc fährt... . Jetzt hab ich mal im Motorraum geguckt, ob ich als Laie da iwas finde.

Jedenfalls hab ich herausgefunden, dass das linke Motorlager (wenn man vor dem Auto steht) klickert, wenn man ein wenig am Motor ruckelt. Alle anderen Lager machen das nicht, es klingt jedenfalls wie Metall auf Metall. 

Jetzt wollt ich mal hören, was ihr dazu sagt/meint...weil dieses Geräusch macht mich noch wahnsinnig   Ab August bin ich dann auch wegen Studium/Ausbildung auch komplett aufs Auto angewiesen...ca 100 km am Tag. Wenn das dann immer noch Geräusche macht beiß ich ins Lenkrad   (selbst wenn man Musik hört...ich höre es durch!^^)

so und mein zweites Problem^^: ich hab noch das serienmäßige VW Radio mit 4 Lautsprechern drin und würd das gerne ein wenig aufrüsten   Dank Abi sinds ca 300-400 € die ich dafür ausgeben könnte. Deswegen gerne Vorschläge wie man den Sound ein wenig aufbessern könnte  einzige Bedingungen: ich muss mein iPhone anschließen können und es sollte farblich bzw. farbmäßig in der Beleuchtung zur VW-Optik passen (rot-blau)...also das Radio  



Ist doch mehr Text geworden als ich dachte...falls sich doch wer durchkämpft, bin für alles offen


----------



## Ogil (3. Juli 2011)

Naja - Du sagtest doch, dass die VW-Vertragswerkstatt bei Dir im Ort "Motorlager" meinte. Warum gehst Du dann nicht nochmal da hin?


----------



## Manowar (4. Juli 2011)

Ganz leicht selber zu prüfen.
Motorhaube auf und nen Kumpel soll sich nebens Auto stellen.
Dann fährst ganz sachte an, bzw lässt nur die Kupplung schleifen, dann trittste auch schon in die Bremse.
Wenn der Motor so ausschaut, als würde er am liebsten raushüpfen, haste dein kaputtes Motorlager gesehen.

Der Heini von der Gewährleistung will dich doch nur abwimmeln, weils dein erster Wagen ist und du wohl noch grün hinter den Ohren.
Der hat den Mist zu beseitigen! Falls er sich weigert, besuchst du einfach mal nen Anwalt. Eigentlich fast nur anzuraten, wenn du ne Rechtschutz hast, weil der Anwalt teurer ist, als ein Motorlager :>
Wenn du das beseitigen lassen willst, dann mach direkt beide. Das andere -wohl noch intakte Motorlager- wird momentan stark beansprucht.


----------



## vollmi (4. Juli 2011)

LoL, das mit dem Motorenlager erinnert mich grade an meine letztjährige MFK (schweizer Tüv) Odyssee.

Ich aufgebot für prüfung für den Jeep. Ich also alles saubergemacht, kein Rost etc. zur MFK hin.
Der Prüfer prüft also alles. Findet nichts und will nun die Bremsen prüfen (Allrad und sie haben keinen Allradbremsenprüfstand) also Probefahrt.
Prüfer gibt Vollgas, Wagen versetzt enorm gefühlt von hinten. Er: "Da is aber was an der Hinterachsaufhängung nicht in ordnung" also nochmal auf die Grube alles abgedrückt und er findet die Längslenker könnten ne erneuerung gebrauchen.

Ich also nach hause mit dem Mängelbericht und denk mir so, na wenn ich die Gummis der Längslenker tauschen soll. Dann mach ich doch gleich das ganze Fahrwerk auf Polyurethan. Gesagt getan, Fahrwerk wieder wie neu und Bretthart. Testweise aus dem Stand wieder Vollgas, "RUMMS" Wagen versetzt immernoch. Kann aber nicht mehr so genau lokalisieren ob hinten oder vorne, also nochmal auf den Lift und alles abgedrückt. Alles fest!

Also Kollegen gerufen er soll mal die Achsen beobachten wenn ich Vollgas gebe, ob sich eine Verschiebt oder er was sieht.
Nach ein paar Versuchen sagt er: "Da ist alles fest, aber es klingt als käms aus dem Motorraum, mach mal die Haube auf."
Also Haube auf, Voll auf der Bremse und Gas geben. Der Motor dreht sich auf einer Seite etwa 10cm nach oben und hüpft Kollegen fast in den Schoss. Gott schütze die stählernen Fangbänder welche in letzter Instanz den Motor noch im Zaum halten.
Das Motorenlager lag in Fetzen. Hab jetzt beide gegen Polyurethan Lager ersetzt.
Hat den netten Nebeneffekt das beim Gasgeben jetzt der ganze Wagen zur Seite neigt, nett an der Ampel wenn mal wieder so ein tiefer breiter Lauter am Begrenzer testen ist. Einmal kurz aufs Gas und die Karre schütteln lassen und Ruhe ist


----------



## Tyro (4. Juli 2011)

Folgendes, konnte heute Dank Angebot-Aktion + einen alten Gutschein das Pioneer DEH-2300UB für 54€ bei unserem örtlichen Media-Markt erstehen, wie ich etwas weiter oben geschrieben habe ist mein Fiesta von 03/1997, wollte mir jetzt dieses Radioeinbauset kaufne, nur werd ich irgendwie aus der Beschreibung net schlau, meint der Verkäufer mit "Ford Fiesta (>2/95)" älter oder jünger als 02/1995, bin mir nicht sicher, bevor ich was falsches kaufe?


----------



## Magogan (4. Juli 2011)

Jünger.


----------



## sympathisant (4. Juli 2011)

älter. ">" ist "grösser als" also zahl des baujahres grösser als 02/95. müsste also in dein auto passen.


----------



## Tyro (4. Juli 2011)

sympathisant schrieb:


> älter. ">" ist "grösser als" also zahl des baujahres grösser als 02/95. müsste also in dein auto passen.



Dann Magogan aber trotzdem recht, denn höhere Baujahreszahl heißt ja jüngeres Auto!


----------



## sympathisant (4. Juli 2011)

stimmt.ist nicht mein tag.


----------



## Thoor (4. Juli 2011)

Muha dieses Wochenende komplettes Soundsystem von ///Alpine gewonnen ;D verstärker, radio und alles was dazu gehört, am wochenende wirds eingebaut ;D ich freu mich so hart wie lena jetzt sagen würde


----------



## MasterXoX (4. Juli 2011)

Gewonnen? Wo wie was wie dat denn


----------



## Manowar (6. Juli 2011)

So..wie gesagt, hatte sich ja nen bissl was an ihr getan:
Das neueste kleine Gimmick, wäre wohl das elektrische Heckrollo, was ich ein wenig verändert hab 
(Thoor..pfui JDM!) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (6. Juli 2011)

Oh Gott ich bin neidisch! Sieht echt gut aus  Hat so einen M5 look^^


----------



## Lakor (6. Juli 2011)

Manowår schrieb:


> Das neueste kleine Gimmick, wäre wohl das elektrische Heckrollo, was ich ein wenig verändert hab



JAWOLL! So muss das aussehen ;D


----------



## Thoor (6. Juli 2011)

Manowår schrieb:


> (Thoor..pfui JDM!)



eat, sleep, JDM! 

also gewonnen hab ichs völlig unerwartet an ner tuning show  niemals mit gerechnet


----------



## Ogil (6. Juli 2011)

Auch mal ein Bild meines "Neuen", den ich Montag abholen konnte. Ein paar Kleinigkeiten sind zu machen - aber nix was dringend waere:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (8. Juli 2011)

Ist dasn Eclipse? Erkenne das nicht so richtig^^
Sieht aber schick aus ;D


----------



## Konov (8. Juli 2011)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Ist dasn Eclipse? Erkenne das nicht so richtig^^
> Sieht aber schick aus ;D



Mazda MX-3


----------



## MasterXoX (8. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Mazda MX-3



Achso


----------



## skyline930 (10. Juli 2011)

Moin moin, 
ich hab folgende Frage: Ich bin seit neuestem Besitzer einer Opel Corsa C , EZ 2004. Dort ist aber das Standard-Kasettenradio verbaut. Jetzt habe ich rumgesucht, und einiges gefunden wie man ein Standard DIN-1 Radio einbauen soll, abgesehen vom Radiorahmen braucht man einen Adapter. Aber welchen? "Phantomspeisung", "Can-Bus" oder "Fakra" sagen mir herzlich wenig, aber anscheinend soll bei den "älteren" Modellen (älter als 2005) nur das Zündungs- und Dauerplus vertauscht sein. Stimmt das und kann ich gefahrlos ein neues Radio einbauen, bzw. genauer nachprüfen welcher Pin welcher genau ist? Internetquellen hab ich einige gefunden, aber mit Autotechnik kann man mich jagen, und ich versteh kein Wort. Die beiden Adapter die ich gefunden habe, die angeblich passen sollen, sind dieser und dieser die sich im Anschluss für die Antenne unterscheiden. (Die Antenne brauch ich auch neu, ich werd also noch gucken müssen welcher der Antennenstecker bei mir der passende ist)

Ich frage so doof, weil bei dem Auto von meinem Dad schonmal das Radio falsch eingebaut wurde, und die Hälfte der Verkabelung verbrutzelt hat (wie auch immer man sowas schafft).

lg, sky


----------



## JokerofDarkness (10. Juli 2011)

Manowår schrieb:


> So..wie gesagt, hatte sich ja nen bissl was an ihr getan:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da packst Du jetzt noch Distanzscheiben drauf, dann ist er von Außen absolut top. Das Einzige was ich an Deiner Lino ändern würde, wären die Heckleuchten. Da hätte ich passend zur schwarzen Niere vorne, hinten die rot schwarzen Hella Rülis eingebaut. Ich muss mich ja beim Touring leider mit den rot weißen Rülis zufrieden geben, aber bei der Limo hasst Du ja die Wahl.

Hast vorne schon LED Marker verbaut?


----------



## Manowar (11. Juli 2011)

Die Reifen an der VA müssen definitiv noch nen Stück weiter raus - aber das kommt auf den Bildern auch extrem rüber, weil das Rad nicht gerade steht.
An der HA geht da garnichts mehr. Wenns voll eingefedert ist, bekomme ich nichtmal mehr nen Finger dazwischen.

Jupp, sind verbaut.

Mit den Rücklichtern stimmt auch.
Da warte ich aber einfach, bis jemand am Stammtisch seine nicht mehr will und dann wieder tauschen mag 
Die sind ja dann schnell gewechselt.

Von außen dann noch die Stoßleisten und A/B/C- Leisten in Schwarz Hochglanz und er ist "fertig".

Im Winter gehts dann an den Motor. Ich rechne momentan mit knappen 50PS Mehrleistung


----------



## Magogan (11. Juli 2011)

Sagt mal, wo soll ich am besten mein Auto waschen, wenn ich es nicht auf dem Hof waschen kann? An der Tankstelle oder wo? 

Und bekommt die Waschanlage von der Tankstelle auch tote Fliegen und Vogelkot ab?


----------



## Sethia (11. Juli 2011)

Ich würde es mal bei Hornbach oder Praktiker versuchen... komische Frage irgendwie.


----------



## Potpotom (11. Juli 2011)

Im Zweifel ruhig in den See im Nachbarort rauschen, vorher am besten noch den Vogelkot anlösen - der geht manchmal nicht richtig ab, falscher ph-Wert unso.


----------



## Magogan (11. Juli 2011)

Hab mich noch ned so damit befasst, habe mein (erstes) Auto ja erst seit ein paar Wochen ... also: Ist denn an der Tankstelle alles da, was man zum Autowaschen braucht? Und bekommt diese automatische Waschstraße dort auch tote Fliegen und Vogelkot ab? Oder muss ich da manuell nachhelfen? Wenn ja, wie am besten?


----------



## Potpotom (11. Juli 2011)

Ich würde erst einmal schauen ob die Waschstrasse keine alten Kunststoffbürsten hat... die sollten aus Schaumstoff oder weichem Leder sein. Putzmittel musst (kannst) du für die Felgen besorgen und selber machen, eventuell noch hinter den Aussenspiegeln und an verstecken Kanten, da tun sich Waschstrassen immer schwer.

Insekten und Kot ist kein Ding... die sind normalerweise weg. Wenn du sicher gehen willst kannst du an der Tankstelle vorher die Scheiben noch waschen, diese Putzeimer dort haben ein spezielles Lösungsmittel.


----------



## Deathstyle (11. Juli 2011)

Wozu Waschstraße? An der Tanke kannst du deine Kiste doch auch selber waschen, bezahlst halt nen paar Euro für die Wasserdüsen und dann gehst du mit Lappen und Leder über dein Auto. Wenn du es dann noch wachsen willst kannst du das dort in der Regel auch aus der Düse.


----------



## Magogan (11. Juli 2011)

Ok, vielen Dank 

Mein Außenspiegel hat auch ein etwa 1 mm tiefes Loch mit einem Durchmesser von ca. 5 mm, vermutlich durch einen kleinen Stein verursacht. Kann das eine Fachwerkstatt ausbessern oder muss ich einen neuen Spiegel kaufen, um das zu beheben? Bzw. welche Variante ist billiger?


----------



## Potpotom (11. Juli 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Wozu Waschstraße?


Selber machen, 30 Minuten.... Waschstrasse, 5 Minuten... 1:0 für die Waschstrasse.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (11. Juli 2011)

Manowår schrieb:


> Im Winter gehts dann an den Motor. Ich rechne momentan mit knappen 50PS Mehrleistung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was hast Du denn für einen Motor drin, wenn Du da mal eben 50PS mehr rausholen willst?


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (11. Juli 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Was hast Du denn für einen Motor drin, wenn Du da mal eben 50PS mehr rausholen willst?



50PS mehr zahlt sich nicht aus. Bau eine Zwangsbeatmung ein und du Grinst bei jeder fahrt.


----------



## Deathstyle (11. Juli 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Selber machen, 30 Minuten.... Waschstrasse, 5 Minuten... 1:0 für die Waschstrasse.



Ich bin aber nie zufrieden wie 'meine' (*hust Papas 3er *hust) Felgen und der Grill danach aussehen, wenn ich dann eh noch selber putzen muss opfer ich lieber etwas Zeit und spare ein Paar Euro beim selber machen. Abgesehen davon macht das auch mal spaß, mit guter Musik und attraktiver Hilfe


----------



## JokerofDarkness (11. Juli 2011)

Käpt schrieb:


> 50PS mehr zahlt sich nicht aus. Bau eine Zwangsbeatmung ein und du Grinst bei jeder fahrt.


Ich grinse auch so bei jeder Fahrt


----------



## Lakor (11. Juli 2011)

Magogan schrieb:


> Hab mich noch ned so damit befasst, habe mein (erstes) Auto ja erst seit ein paar Wochen ... also: Ist denn an der Tankstelle alles da, was man zum Autowaschen braucht? Und bekommt diese automatische Waschstraße dort auch tote Fliegen und Vogelkot ab? Oder muss ich da manuell nachhelfen? Wenn ja, wie am besten?



Normalerweise schon. Einmal hats bei mir den Vogelkot nicht ganz abbekommen, allerdings war der so angelöst dass man ihn mit Küchenrolle problemlos und rückstandsfrei entfernen konnte.

Kleiner Tipp: Bei uns an der Raiffeisen gibt es die Aktion, dass du an jedem ersten Montag im Monat für die Hälfte des Preises waschen kannst.

Sprich du bekommst Schaum, Waschen, Felgen, Unterboden, Wachs und Trocknen selbstverständlich für nur 5,25€. Bei uns muss man meistens etwas warten, da immer 1-2 Autos vor einem dran sind, aber es lohnt sich. Vielleicht gibts das bei dir ja auch.


----------



## Manowar (12. Juli 2011)

Käpt schrieb:


> 50PS mehr zahlt sich nicht aus. Bau eine Zwangsbeatmung ein und du Grinst bei jeder fahrt.



Das man das bei 20PS sagen kann, ist mir klar, aber 50 ist doch nochmal ne andere Hausnummer.
Und wenn ich mich dadran gewöhnt hab, kommt die Emmi aufn Hof 



JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Was hast Du denn für einen Motor drin, wenn Du da mal eben 50PS mehr rausholen willst?




Wenn das "mal eben" zu machen wäre..das wär schön *g*
Zu viel darf ich der Kiste auch nicht zumuten, weil ich sonst direkt mal nen E46 M3 Getriebe kaufen kann, Kupplung, neues Schwungrad etc.

Sie wird anders ein- und ausatmen dürfen. Fächerkrümmer+ 200 Zellen Kats+ eigens dafür angelegtes Kennfeld.
Das mit der Atmung wird noch interessant werden.
Aufgrund des Jobs von mir und dem meines Bruder -was leider mehr ausmacht *g* - wirds aber kein Problem.

Der ganze standard Kram fliegt raus und es wird was eigenes Verbaut (mit dem Technischen Know-How).

Die Referenz seinerseits..er entwickelt gerade den neuen Focus für WRC und WTCC.

Eigentlich müsste ich meine Berta verkaufen und mir einfach nen Alpina kaufen oder direkt die Emmi, aber mich reizt der R6 auch enorm


----------



## JokerofDarkness (13. Juli 2011)

Jetzt weiß ich immer noch nicht welche Maschine drin ist!?


----------



## Ceiwyn (13. Juli 2011)

Ich kenne mich mit Autos ja so gar nicht aus und befasse mich auch nicht damit, weil sie mich einfach nicht so wirklich interessieren. Trotzdem mal eine Frage, da sie mich schon ein wenig tangiert.

Eine "Bekannte" möchte sich im nächsten Winter/Frühling einen Neuwagen kaufen und zwar bar auf die Hand, nicht über eine Finanzierung. In der näheren Auswahl stehen unter anderem der Suzuki Swift und der Audi A3. Mein Bruder meinte, er würde davon abraten. Der Swift wäre ein totaler Spritfresser und der A3 sehr reparaturbedürftig. Nun, was haltet ihr davon? Gäbe es eine Alternative mit ähnlich aussehenden/sich anfühlenden Autos?


----------



## Lakor (13. Juli 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Eine "Bekannte" möchte sich im nächsten Winter/Frühling einen Neuwagen kaufen und zwar bar auf die Hand, nicht über eine Finanzierung. In der näheren Auswahl stehen unter anderem der Suzuki Swift und der Audi A3. Mein Bruder meinte, er würde davon abraten. Der Swift wäre ein totaler Spritfresser und der A3 sehr reparaturbedürftig. Nun, was haltet ihr davon? Gäbe es eine Alternative mit ähnlich aussehenden/sich anfühlenden Autos?



A3 reperaturbedürftig? Wäre mir so nichts von bekannt. ADAC Pannenstatistik sagt da auch was anderes:

http://www.adac.de/infotestrat/unfall-schaeden-und-panne/pannenstatistik/suchergebnis.aspx?pklid=3&pstatid=3&ReturnUrl=5uEyBA6KBgNKCARK55ZyBARCzNqr0u23BTXFzyqpzAcxCLRyzAa1CLRyzAZyC5X3xLErxLEz5uXFBARpzocy0gN8ym68C5X3xLE4HeN_


----------



## Potpotom (13. Juli 2011)

Kann ich auch nicht bestätigen... ich mag Audi zwar nicht sonderlich, aber das die neuen Modelle arg reparaturbedürftig sind höre ich zum ersten Mal.


----------



## Manowar (13. Juli 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Jetzt weiß ich immer noch nicht welche Maschine drin ist!?



Entschuldige, ist der M54B30.
Und wenn ich alles so hinbekomme, wie ich es berechnet habe, sieht der M62B44 schlecht aus 

Bin jetzt gerade am rumdiskutieren, ob die Steuerung das mitmachen wird. 
Wenn nicht, hol ich mir wohl direkt ne Emmi und vertick meinen wieder  
Vorallem kommen da ja eh noch weitere kosten auf mich zu -> M560 Bremsanlage darf dann her.



Suzuki Swift oder nen Audi A3..da ist man echt noch am überlegen?


----------



## sympathisant (13. Juli 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich kenne mich mit Autos ja so gar nicht aus und befasse mich auch nicht damit, weil sie mich einfach nicht so wirklich interessieren. Trotzdem mal eine Frage, da sie mich schon ein wenig tangiert.
> 
> Eine "Bekannte" möchte sich im nächsten Winter/Frühling einen Neuwagen kaufen und zwar bar auf die Hand, nicht über eine Finanzierung. In der näheren Auswahl stehen unter anderem der Suzuki Swift und der Audi A3. Mein Bruder meinte, er würde davon abraten. Der Swift wäre ein totaler Spritfresser und der A3 sehr reparaturbedürftig. Nun, was haltet ihr davon? Gäbe es eine Alternative mit ähnlich aussehenden/sich anfühlenden Autos?



naja, wenns nur um pannen geht, schau dir die statistiken an. welches auto ihr optisch gefällt kann nur sie entscheiden. wobei man evtl. hilfestellung geben kann sind so kleinigkeiten, die im autoalltag nerven oder glücklich machen. 

aber ich würd generell keinen neuwagen kaufen. sicher ist n geiles gefühl son wagen jungfräulich vom hof zu fahren. aber in dem moment ist dann der wert auch schon um 50% gefallen. ich kauf mir seit jahren nur relativ junge gebrauchte, fahr die 2 jahre und verkauf sie wieder. hab seit ewigkeiten keine werkstatt mehr von innen gesehen ..


----------



## Lakor (13. Juli 2011)

Manowår schrieb:


> Suzuki Swift oder nen Audi A3..da ist man echt noch am überlegen?



Das Habe ich mir allerdings auch gedacht  




sympathisant schrieb:


> aber ich würd generell keinen neuwagen kaufen. sicher ist n geiles gefühl son wagen jungfräulich vom hof zu fahren. aber in dem moment ist dann der wert auch schon um 50% gefallen. ich kauf mir seit jahren nur relativ junge gebrauchte, fahr die 2 jahre und verkauf sie wieder. hab seit ewigkeiten keine werkstatt mehr von innen gesehen ..




This. So ne Jahres oder Tageszulassung ist schon um einiges günstiger und hat trotzdem so gut wie nix runter. Man spart gut etwas an Geld und in die Werkstatt musst du trotzdem nicht. Ist halt nur nicht mehr dieser Neuwagen Flair vorhanden, aber ob der einem das Geld wert ist, ist fraglich.


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (13. Juli 2011)

Manowår schrieb:


> Das man das bei 20PS sagen kann, ist mir klar, aber 50 ist doch nochmal ne andere Hausnummer.



50 PS sind vielleicht 10-20Nm bei einem Saugmotor. Das spürst ned wirklich was.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (13. Juli 2011)

Manowår schrieb:


> Entschuldige, ist der M54B30.
> Und wenn ich alles so hinbekomme, wie ich es berechnet habe, sieht der M62B44 schlecht aus


Das muss aber eine komische Berechnung sein. Selbst bei 50PS mehr sollte da neben den restlichen Pferdchen noch einiges an Hubraum fehlen. Wiegen tut die Karre ja genauso viel. 





Manowår schrieb:


> Wenn nicht, hol ich mir wohl direkt ne Emmi und vertick meinen wieder


Du hast aber schon geschaut was ein M5 im Unterhalt so mit allem drum und dran kostet?


----------



## JokerofDarkness (13. Juli 2011)

Käpt schrieb:


> 50 PS sind vielleicht 10-20Nm bei einem Saugmotor. Das spürst ned wirklich was.


Mit anderem Kennfeld und anderem Getriebe schon.  Letzteres wird er brauchen um einem 8ender gefährlich werden zu wollen.


----------



## Manowar (14. Juli 2011)

Käpt schrieb:


> 50 PS sind vielleicht 10-20Nm bei einem Saugmotor. Das spürst ned wirklich was.



Ähm ja. Ich sprech dann mal mit Joker weiter  



JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Das muss aber eine komische Berechnung sein. Selbst bei 50PS mehr sollte da neben den restlichen Pferdchen noch einiges an Hubraum fehlen. Wiegen tut die Karre ja genauso viel.
> 
> 
> Du hast aber schon geschaut was ein M5 im Unterhalt so mit allem drum und dran kostet?



Das wird bis 250kmh keinen Unterschied machen. Die erreich ich doch so schon ohne Probleme.
Aber was für Pferde fehlen dir dann noch? Wären dann vllt 5-10 Ps *g*
Dein Touring wiegt übrigens noch gute 200kg mehr als meiner.
Und dein Diff ist viel länger übersetzt. Und mal nicht vergessen, das nicht jeder 8ender nen 6Gang Getriebe hat.
Ist mir immernoch unverständlich, wie man so ein Auto mit 5Gängen auf die Straße schickt  
Vorallem gehts mir nicht dadrum nen 40er zu überholen. Ich mag einfach nen stärkeres Auto, aber meinen behalten 

Joa. 5k in der Nebenhand halten, falls der mal nicht will.
Dann stell ich mir hier noch nen E36 für Kurzstrecken hin und gut ist.




JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Mit anderem Kennfeld und anderem Getriebe schon.  Letzteres wird er brauchen um einem 8ender gefährlich werden zu wollen.



Hätte zwar lust auf nen neues Getriebe, aber da hab ich nicht wirklich Böcke drauf.
Mit nem 520i Schildchen hinten drauf, wird mein Gegenüber doch eh nicht runterschalten 


Das ganze steht doch bisher eh nur aufm Papier und mit dem Ansaugtrakt muss erst noch komplett entworfen werden, also fühl dich noch nicht angegriffen


----------



## JokerofDarkness (14. Juli 2011)

Ich fühle mich nicht angegriffen, sondern bin ernsthaft interessiert. Wie gesagt sind die fehlenden PS das Eine, denn ein 8ender hat im Schnitt tatsächlich um die 300PS in der Serie. BMW hatte da damals gut gemauert um dem Prestige der V12 nicht zu gefährden und den nicht unerheblichen Mehrpreis zu rechtfertigen. Wenn dann zusätzlich nicht noch was am Hub gemacht wird, fehlen da dann zusätzlich noch 1,4 Liter. Da bin ich echt gespannt wie Du da den M62 schlecht aussehen lassen willst. Verstehe mich nicht falsch, aber da muss man schon tief in die Trickkiste greifen und zusätzlich einen satten Schein auf den Tresen knallen. Ich finde es jedenfalls extrem spannend.


----------



## vollmi (14. Juli 2011)

Manowår schrieb:


> Und dein Diff ist viel länger übersetzt. Und mal nicht vergessen, das nicht jeder 8ender nen 6Gang Getriebe hat.
> Ist mir immernoch unverständlich, wie man so ein Auto mit 5Gängen auf die Straße schickt



Mehr als 4 Gänge braucht man nur wenn der Motor zu unflexibel ist  Mir reichen die vier Gänge voll und ganz.


----------



## Manowar (15. Juli 2011)

Du findest wohl auch die 3Gang-Automatik der alten Musclecars gut, hm? 
Mich stört mein Spritverbrauch nun nicht wirklich, aber den 5. Gang hätte man bei der Karre ruhig mal noch normal übersetzen können und nen 6. als Kaugummi dranhängen.


Das mit dem "fehlenden" Hubraum, wird halt meiner Meinung nach erst wichtig, jenseits der 250kmh. 
Und schneller will ich mit diesem Auto eh nicht fahren, dafür sind andere besser.

Hab mir inzwischen auch überlegt, ob ich auf das Projekt Ansaugtrakt scheis*e und einfach scharfe Nockenwellen verbaue, aber ich glaub..mein Motor darf doch länger leben *g*


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (15. Juli 2011)

Bau dir einen judd v8 mit einer hewland Gearbox ein .


----------



## Manowar (15. Juli 2011)

Hachja..wurde hier ja noch garnicht erwähnt.
RIP Georg :/
Der Kerl und vorallem sein Auto waren einfach nur..top!
Hab mich kurz mit ihm in Trier unterhalten und er war ein sehr netter Kerl.
Und sein Auto brachte ihn einfach nur zum grinsen.
Genau wie mich, als ich ihn dann mal live hören konnte.

Für alle, die den Wagen nicht kennen:
BMW 134 Judd. 
Umgebauter 1er BMW mit einem V8 von Judd mit ~570PS. Das bei einem Leergewicht von wahnsinnigen 748kg.
[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=A4ujh-3bDnA[/youtube]


----------



## Konov (15. Juli 2011)

Manowår schrieb:


> Für alle, die den Wagen nicht kennen:
> BMW 134 Judd.
> Umgebauter 1er BMW mit einem V8 von Judd mit ~570PS. Das bei einem Leergewicht von wahnsinnigen 748kg.
> [url="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A4ujh-3bDnA"]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=A4ujh-3bDnA[/url]




Krank ^^
Der Wagen hört sich an wie ein Formel 1 Auto.


----------



## MasterXoX (15. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Krank ^^
> Der Wagen hört sich an wie ein Formel 1 Auto.



THIS! 

Und wieso RIP? Ist er verunglückt oder wie oder wat?


----------



## Manowar (15. Juli 2011)

Am 10. ist er leider bei seiner Leidenschaft gestorben.
Er wird sich wohl mit einer Kurve vertan haben und das ist bei +200kmh nicht..so toll.


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (15. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Krank ^^
> Der Wagen hört sich an wie ein Formel 1 Auto.



Liegt eventuell daran das Judd  Formel Motoren sind


----------



## MasterXoX (15. Juli 2011)

Uhh...
Das ist hart. Mein herzlichstes Beileid


----------



## JokerofDarkness (16. Juli 2011)

Hab noch was Schönes passend zum WE-Start.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ea077lktbcQ[/youtube]


----------



## Thoor (16. Juli 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Hab noch was Schönes passend zum WE-Start.
> 
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=Ea077lktbcQ[/youtube]



Hübsch, der Typ hier ist noch n bissl gestörter 

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=brWZb4TYp24[/youtube]


----------



## Konov (16. Juli 2011)

Käpt schrieb:


> Liegt eventuell daran das Judd Formel Motoren sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Danke für den Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl 


@Ken Block
Der typ ist so eine kranke Sau^^
Seine Gymkhana HD Videos sind kult.


----------



## Manowar (18. Juli 2011)

Mein Projekt wird nichts 
Kann nur bis 265PS gehen, ohne das es Probleme gibt.

Hmpf.. 3 Sachen stehen zur Auswahl
1. Bis 265 gehen 
2. 4,4l V8
3. ne Emmi


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (18. Juli 2011)

Manowår schrieb:


> Mein Projekt wird nichts
> Kann nur bis 265PS gehen, ohne das es Probleme gibt.




Erzähl welche Problemos gibts dann mit deinem Bums mal wieder?


----------



## JokerofDarkness (18. Juli 2011)

Manowår schrieb:


> Mein Projekt wird nichts
> Kann nur bis 265PS gehen, ohne das es Probleme gibt.
> 
> Hmpf.. 3 Sachen stehen zur Auswahl
> ...


4. 4,6is aus dem X5 einbauen
5. Kompressor


----------



## Magogan (29. Juli 2011)

So, dann werde ich mal zur Forenschaufel greifen und diesen Thread ausgraben ... Passt auch gerade gut, ich wollte nämlich wissen, wann ich neue Sommerreifen kaufen sollte? Also 1,6mm ist die gesetzliche Mindestprofiltiefe, aber sollte ich die schon vorher austauschen? Und ab wie viel mm denn? Wie viele km hält ein normaler Sommerreifen ca. und was kostet er (also nicht einer, sondern halt ein ganzer Satz (4 Stück))?


----------



## vollmi (29. Juli 2011)

Magogan schrieb:


> aber sollte ich die schon vorher austauschen?



Kommt auf den Reifen an.



> Und ab wie viel mm denn?



Kommt auf den Reifen an.



> Wie viele km hält ein normaler Sommerreifen ca.



kommt auf den Reifen an.



> und was kostet er (also nicht einer, sondern halt ein ganzer Satz (4 Stück))?



kommt auf den Reifen und die Grösse an.

mfG René


----------



## Magogan (29. Juli 2011)

Das hilft mir irgendwie nicht wirklich weiter ...


----------



## Konov (29. Juli 2011)

Magogan schrieb:


> Das hilft mir irgendwie nicht wirklich weiter ...



Sollte es aber, denn es kommt auf den Reifen an.
Also check mal deine Reifen und frag nen Experten was *deine *Reifen können.


----------



## Sethia (29. Juli 2011)

Ich würde vllt. nicht gleich alle 4 Reifen wechseln, mitunter kann es Sinn machen nur eine Achse zu erneuern und die besseren "alten" zu behalten. In der Regel werden die Reifen ja unterschiedlich stark beansprucht.

Zum Preis kann man nu wirklich nichts sagen... mein Corsa damals habe ich für 500 DM (!) komplett bereift und aktuell auch schon mal 1000 € bezahlt. Marke, Leistung, Grösse, Beschaffenheit etc.pp...


----------



## spectrumizer (8. August 2011)

Mal 'ne Frage: Kumpel will mir sein altes Auto verkaufen, weil er sich ein neues holt. Würde passen, hab bald meinen Lappen fertig und da wäre mir so ein Vehikel gleich willkommen.

Problem nur: Er will das bis spätestens Donnerstag über die Bühne bringen, da er da sein neues Auto bekommt und dann mit dem alten nichts mehr zu tun haben will (Steuer + Versicherung).

Meine Frage: Kann ich - ohne Führerschein - das Auto jetzt schon auf mich anmelden und versichern?


----------



## Sethia (8. August 2011)

Ja das darfst du... pass aber auf das die Versicherung dir da nicht noch einen "reindrückt".


----------



## Wiwi-chan (8. August 2011)

Du könntest das Auto auch vorerst "nur" kaufen, denn fahren darfst du es ja sowieso noch nicht . ^^ 
(Steht dann halt iwo dumm in der Pampa rum )

Dein Freund könnte es sogar auch abmelden etc pp. und dann dumm rumstehen lassen und du könntest es dann später kaufen xD Eig. gibts mehrere Möglichkeiten^^ (Da zahlt er dann ja auch keine Versicherung mehr ^-^) 

Unser eines Auto steht auch zZ nur dumm rum :x


----------



## spectrumizer (8. August 2011)

Wiwi-chan schrieb:


> Du könntest das Auto auch vorerst "nur" kaufen, denn fahren darfst du es ja sowieso noch nicht . ^^
> (Steht dann halt iwo dumm in der Pampa rum )
> 
> Dein Freund könnte es sogar auch abmelden etc pp. und dann dumm rumstehen lassen und du könntest es dann später kaufen xD Eig. gibts mehrere Möglichkeiten^^ (Da zahlt er dann ja auch keine Versicherung mehr ^-^)


Ja, Abmelden wäre auch eine Möglichkeit. Aber er meinte, er will weder Stress, noch Rennerei deswegen haben. Die Alternative wäre verschrotten. Da hätte er zwar auch die Rennerei, das Auto abzumelden. Aber wie schon gesagt: Er will's für sich selbst so unkompliziert und einfach wie möglich haben.


----------



## MasterXoX (8. August 2011)

Darf man fragen, um was für ein Modell es sich handelt?


----------



## vollmi (8. August 2011)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Darf man fragen, um was für ein Modell es sich handelt?



Bestimmt so ne alte Schwarte. Lambo Countach oder sowas.

Ein Auto darf abgemeldet und unversichert allerdings nicht im öffentlichen Verkehrsraum geparkt werden. Also Abmelden und in die eigene Garage oder in den UMFRIEDETEN Garten stellen.

mfG René


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (9. August 2011)

i


----------



## vollmi (9. August 2011)

Käpt schrieb:


> Mein Fahrzeug.



Ich finde einfach den Klang von den Traktoren so so geil. Ich weiss nicht ob die alle original sind welche hier durch die Gegend fahren, aber ich krieg bei dem Klang fast die gleiche Gänsehaut wie bei meinem.

mfG René


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (9. August 2011)

Trakoren was ist das?


----------



## Lakor (3. September 2011)

Hey, wollte euch mal zu euren Erfahrungen bezüglich Fahrwerken befragen.

Ich wollte bei Gelegenheit meinen 6N ein bisschen tiefer legen und ergeben sich doch große Unterschiede im Preis.

Ich hatte erstmal über ein Gewinde Fahrwerk nachgedacht, da ich das Auto auch im Winter brauche, allerdings ist das ja dann doch eine gute Ecke teurer, grade wenn man die Höhe alle 6 Monate verstellt und dass ja dann, meines Wissens nach, korrigiert mich falls ich falsch liege, wieder vom TÜV absegnen lassen muss, so in puncto Spurverstellung und so. 

Was habt ihr für Erfahrungen gemacht, lohnt sich das teurer Gewinde Fahrwerk? Kommt man im Winter eventuell auch so durch? Dazu muss ich vielleicht noch sagen dass ich an einem "relativ" hohen Berg (442 Meter) lebe und es im Winter dann doch mal relativ fies wird, grade weil wir in einem kleinen Dorf leben wo der Winterdienst regelmäßig überfordert ist.

Falls jemand gute Erfahrungen mit einer gewissen Marke gemacht hat, würd ich mich auch über jede Empfehlung freuen^^

Edit: Mir ist grade mal eingefallen, dass ich ein paar Sachen vergessen habe: Also der Polo ist die "Styling Variante" von 99, sollte aber keinen großen Unterschied machen. Des Weiteren würde ich gerne so 30-40 mm tiefer haben, was natürlich auch noch ausschlaggebend ist


----------



## Potpotom (5. September 2011)

Ich hab mal ne spezielle Frage... der Ladedruck bei meinem RS baute sich immer bis 1,4-1,5Bar auf, seit kurzem aber geht der nur noch bis ca. 1,1Bar - hat wer eine Idee woran das liegen könnte? Wenn da irgendwas gerissen wäre oder dergleichen merkt man das doch sicher signifikant, aber so ein wenig Leistungsverlust, das macht mich irgendwie stutzig.


----------



## Lakor (5. September 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Ich hab mal ne spezielle Frage... der Ladedruck bei meinem RS baute sich immer bis 1,4-1,5Bar auf, seit kurzem aber geht der nur noch bis ca. 1,1Bar - hat wer eine Idee woran das liegen könnte? Wenn da irgendwas gerissen wäre oder dergleichen merkt man das doch sicher signifikant, aber so ein wenig Leistungsverlust, das macht mich irgendwie stutzig.



Gerissen kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen. Ich könnte mir allerhöchstens denken dass eventuell kleinere Unreinheiten oder Verschmutzungen oder dergleichen am Turbo sitzen könnten, welche einen höheren Druckaufbau verhindern, allerdings bin ich kein Profi, das ist bei mir auch nur Spekulation^^


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (5. September 2011)

Rs welches Fahrzeug ist das? Prüf mal das Wastegate bzw. Solenoid. Könnte auch an der [font=Tahoma, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Restriktor-Düse liegen.  *[/font]


----------



## Potpotom (5. September 2011)

Sry, es ist ein Focus RS...

Restriktor-Düse, dann bin ich mal googeln was das überhaupt ist.


----------



## vollmi (3. Oktober 2011)

So habe da mal etwas nachgerüstet:

Jetzt ist noch das Vararam Luftfilter System reingekommen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und die Switchback LEDs. Durch die Gitter wird jetzt die Luft angesaugt. An der Lautstärke ändert sich nahezu nichts, hab ich gemessen. Immernoch weit unter erlaubt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dazu ist noch die Fusion Auspuffanlage druntergekommen. Leider erst zu einer Standgasaufnahme gekommen. Lautstärke ebenfalls selbst im offenen zustand weit unter dem eingetragenen.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SeLDdQUCch0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Die Tagfahrlichter sind draussen, stattdessen jetzt weiss orangene LEDs welche im Stand weiss leuchten und beim blinken orange.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0nUfeKWrUOo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



mfG René


----------



## H2OTest (3. Oktober 2011)

für ne corvette ist das ja sehr leise oO


----------



## Konov (3. Oktober 2011)

Achja die geile Vette


----------



## vollmi (3. Oktober 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> für ne corvette ist das ja sehr leise oO



Solltest sie mal unter Last hören. Aber mit dem Handy nicht aufnahmefähig das es sich vernünftig anhört. Leider 
Aber ich finde schon den Standgasklang geil. Klonkediklonkediklonkedi


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (3. Oktober 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fKacHdcgtuU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wenn sich deine Corvette so anhört bist aufn richtigen weg xd


----------



## Konov (3. Oktober 2011)

vollmi schrieb:


> Solltest sie mal unter Last hören. Aber mit dem Handy nicht aufnahmefähig das es sich vernünftig anhört. Leider
> Aber ich finde schon den Standgasklang geil. Klonkediklonkediklonkedi



Das Geboller vom V8 hörste schon, wobei es sicher auch noch lauter ginge ^^


----------



## vollmi (3. Oktober 2011)

Käpt schrieb:


> wenn sich deine Corvette so anhört bist aufn richtigen weg xd



Einen 5.7 Liter V8 kriegste nie so hin das er sich anhört wie n läufiger Rasenmäher. Aber werwill das schon.


----------



## H2OTest (3. Oktober 2011)

da muss ich noch an den sound von dem alten audi 90 sport denken ... mit dem kaputten Auspuff ... der hat gebrüllt wie ein löwe


----------



## vollmi (4. Oktober 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> da muss ich noch an den sound von dem alten audi 90 sport denken ... mit dem kaputten Auspuff ... der hat gebrüllt wie ein löwe



Hehe. Jo meinem Jeep ist der Auspuff vor ein paar Monaten auch am Krümmer abgebrochen. Hätte es am liebsten so gelassen .

Hab noch ne kleine Aufnahme gemacht. Allerdings so richtig kommt der Ton trotzdem nicht rüber, da braucht man wohl Studioequippment.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ux_v1RFbOCc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



mfG René


----------



## H2OTest (4. Oktober 2011)

das hört sich doch schon besser an  vllt einfach mal die kamera weiter weg stellen  dann übersteuert der Ton nicht ganz so stark 

btw: 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZuarnOodGRQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## vollmi (4. Oktober 2011)

Ui. Was war denn das? Pleuel gebrochen? Hört sich nach grosser Zerlegung an 

Bei mir macht die Einspritzmenge noch ein paar Probleme. Testfahrt und ich fahre leicht fett. gehe etwas in den mageren Bereich. Noch ein Run. Komplett abgemagert (toll Leistung aber nicht so toll für den Motor) also wieder anreichern. Run. Wieder zu fett, nichts verstellen noch ein Run. Wesentlich weniger Fett. Noch ein Run, wieder fetter. *Grrrr*

Das Wochenende werde ichs wohl mit LMM und Drosselklappenreinigung versuchen.

mfG René


----------



## H2OTest (4. Oktober 2011)

ich denke das das Getriebe kaputt gegangen ist.

Und nur mal so aus Spaß was würdet ihr als erstes auto empfehlen?

ich hätte ja gerne einen audi 90 sport  natürlich quattro


----------



## Lakor (4. Oktober 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Und nur mal so aus Spaß was würdet ihr als erstes auto empfehlen?
> 
> ich hätte ja gerne einen audi 90 sport  natürlich quattro



Dafür wirst du wahrscheinlich mehr hinlegen müssen, ansonsten wirst du rein investieren müssen wenn du ihn billig bekommst.  

Zu empfehlen ist einfach mal ganz stumpfsinnig nen Kleinwagen, zumindest nachdem was die Statistik sagt. Ich bin zwar nen halbes Jahr mit dem Skoda Fabia Combi meiner Mutter gefahren, aber dann auf nen eigenen umgestiegen (Polo 6n). 

Prinzipiell sind Kleinwagen wegen der meist geringeren Motorleistung für Fahranfänger empfohlen, da man einfach nicht die Leistung hat, welche man zu schnell unterschätzen könnte. 

Kommt natürlich auch drauf an wieviel du fährst, ich bin jetzt 19, bin aber schon an die 60.000 Kilometer in meinem Leben gefahren (Pizzafahrer als Nebenjob^^). 

Geld spielt natürlich auch immer eine Rolle: Klein(st)-Wagen= weniger Ps= weniger Spritverbrauch. Ähnlich siehts mit der Versicherung aus. Des weiteren würd ich auch immer gucken wie teuer die entsprechenden Ersatzteile wären, grade wenn du dir keinen Neuwagen zu legst.

Zu empfehlen wären da wirklich die Standardmodelle:

VW: Polo, Lupo, Golf (vielleicht auch noch)
Seat: Arosa, Ibiza
Opel: Corsa
Peugot: 107, 206
Renault: Twingo, Clio

Allerdings vorsicht bei den Franzosen, zumindest ich habe so die Erfahrung gemacht, dass sie relativ schnell Reperaturbedürftig sind. Nach meiner Erfahrung halten die Deutschen Karren wie Opel, Seat oder VW da länger durch (solang dir dein Corsa nicht grade unterm Arsch wegrostet^^).


----------



## vollmi (4. Oktober 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Und nur mal so aus Spaß was würdet ihr als erstes auto empfehlen?
> 
> ich hätte ja gerne einen audi 90 sport  natürlich quattro



Schwierig wenn man nicht weiss was du brauchst. 
Kleinwagen? Hast du Haustiere die du transportieren willst (Hunde/Pferde)?
Wieviel kannst du investieren für den Kauf und für den Unterhalt etc.

Mein erster war ein Serie 2a Land Rover mit ca. 70PS. War sehr billig am laufen zu halten, aber getankt habe ich billiges Rapsöl aus dem Baumarkt weil ich mir kaum den Diesel leisten konnte.

Heute finde ich es eher gefährlich das sich Fahranfänger schon ziemliche Geschosse finanzieren können. Ich glaub ich hätte mich mit einem aktuellen Golf GTI oder gar mit einem Porsche oder ner Corvette umgebracht im Alter von 20 Jahren wenn ich mir sowas hätte kaufen können.

mfG René


----------



## Thoor (4. Oktober 2011)

Käpt schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



wasn das fürn spielzeug o.O da klingt ja meiner lauter :x

wennschon bitte richtig:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rwp1DV0uLp0[/youtube]

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vI7owlS8vqA&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Manowar (5. Oktober 2011)

Oh Gott..Ricer Alarm 

Wenn dann direkt was richtiges! 
[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...feature=related[/youtube]

Ich zähls mal zu den Ricer..
Völlig übertriebenes Teil, aber dennoch irgendwie lecker:
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PXSQ1Y6NomQ[/youtube]



H2OTest schrieb:


> ich denke das das Getriebe kaputt gegangen ist.



Kommentare lesen hilft ungemein


Was bringt dir die Beatmung, an Mehrleistung, bei der fetten Vetten? 
Hört sich lecker an


----------



## vollmi (5. Oktober 2011)

Manowår schrieb:


> Was bringt dir die Beatmung, an Mehrleistung, bei der fetten Vetten?
> Hört sich lecker an



Ich denke 10-15 PS sind realistisch. Die vom Hersteller angegebenen 25 PS halte ich für Träumerreien. Allerdings habe ich gestern nochmal die Höchstgeschwindigkeit mit GPS gemessen und das erste mal die 300er Marke geknackt. Das lag aber wohl auch an der kühleren Luft zur Zeit.

Wenn ich das Diff gewechselt habe, wird die Höchstgeschwindigkeit aber wohl nicht mehr zu erreichen sein.

mfG René


----------



## Wolfmania (5. Oktober 2011)

Vollmi, wo kann man sich genau zur Probefahrt bei Dir anmelden...? 
Darfst dann auch mit meinem Touran mitfahren


----------



## vollmi (5. Oktober 2011)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> Vollmi, wo kann man sich genau zur Probefahrt bei Dir anmelden...?
> Darfst dann auch mit meinem Touran mitfahren



Per zufall vielleicht mal. Bin öfter in Mitfahrgelegenheit.de drin wenn ich weiter weg muss und keine Lust hab alleine zu fahren.


----------



## Thoor (5. Oktober 2011)

Manowår schrieb:


> [youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=PXSQ1Y6NomQ[/youtube]



Also optisch ist der BMW nen Kracher aber der Sound klingt wie ne Erbsendose... der E30 ist aber auch lecker


----------



## Feuerkatze (5. Oktober 2011)

vollmi schrieb:


> Heute finde ich es eher gefährlich das sich Fahranfänger schon ziemliche Geschosse finanzieren können. Ich glaub ich hätte mich mit einem aktuellen Golf GTI oder gar mit einem Porsche oder ner Corvette umgebracht im Alter von 20 Jahren wenn ich mir sowas hätte kaufen können.
> 
> mfG René



man darf aber nicht ausser acht lassen, dass die grossen und modernen Autos einfach deutlich mehr Sicherheit und Knautschzone mit sich mitbringen. 

Ansonsten bei ersten Auto erstmal überlegen wofür brauch ich es: 

- mich alleine von A-B bringen und A-B ist selten mehr als 20-200 km -> Kleinwagen reicht locker
- mich und meinen Hund/Pferd oder regelmässig grosse Sachen von A-B bringen -> Kombi wäre ne Überlegung
- mich komfortabel von A-B bringen mit häufig Strecken über 200 km -> moderneres Auto ab Golf-Grösse

Dann kommen noch die Kosten dazu: wieviele km fahr ich im Jahr (lohnt sich ein Diesel)? Was verbraucht das Auto? Was kostet Steuer/Versicherung. Und wieviel kann ich mir davon tatsächlich leisten. 

Mein erstes Auto war ein Suzuki Swift. (das zweite und dritte auch) und das hat mich brav von A-B gebracht. OK der erste nicht, der hatte nach 4 Wochen eine Reparatur über den Kaufpreis. 
Daher lieber etwas mehr investieren, wenn es möglich ist, weil sonst zahlt man gerne drauf.


----------



## Magogan (5. Oktober 2011)

Ich fahre einen 3er BMW als Fahranfänger und es ist noch nichts passiert. Man kann sich mit einem VW Polo genauso totfahren wie mit einem Lamborghini ... Wenn man leichtsinnig fährt, dann macht das auch keinen Unterschied ... Nur wenn man dann überlebt bzw. einen kleinen Unfall baut, dann wird es teuer, das Auto zu reparieren, falls es ein teures Auto war. Aber das ist ja ein anderes Thema ... Und zum Thema überschätzen: Wenn man die Beschleunigung überschätzt, ist das nicht so schlimm. Wenn man sich bei einer Kurve verschätzt, ist das schon schlimmer - und das kann mit jedem Auto passieren, egal wie viel PS ...


----------



## Konov (5. Oktober 2011)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ich fahre einen 3er BMW als Fahranfänger und es ist noch nichts passiert. *Man kann sich mit einem VW Polo genauso totfahren wie mit einem Lamborghini *... Wenn man leichtsinnig fährt, dann macht das auch keinen Unterschied ... Nur wenn man dann überlebt bzw. einen kleinen Unfall baut, dann wird es teuer, das Auto zu reparieren, falls es ein teures Auto war. Aber das ist ja ein anderes Thema ... Und zum Thema überschätzen: Wenn man die Beschleunigung überschätzt, ist das nicht so schlimm. Wenn man sich bei einer Kurve verschätzt, ist das schon schlimmer - und das kann mit jedem Auto passieren, egal wie viel PS ...



Oh man was für ein Käse 

Sorry, aber das solltest gerade du als Autofahrer (wenn auch Fahranfänger) wissen.
Mehr PS unter der Haube birgt immer automatisch mehr Risiko. Selbst wenn du die Oma von Nebenan bist, die immer nur 30 km/h fährt. Denn mehr PS erfordert völlig andere Einschätzung und völlig anderes Fahrverhalten.
Das kann man lernen mit der Zeit. Jemand der schon 20 Jahre Lamborghini fährt wird weniger Probleme damit haben. Aber bei jemandem der sich das erste Mal einen Sportwagen kauft und das erste Mal damit fährt, wird IMMER mehr Risiko unterm Hintern haben als jemand der nur Polo fährt.


----------



## Thoor (5. Oktober 2011)

sobald man mehr PS hat (vorallem sobald man nen turbo unterm hintern hat) ist das Risiko schneller zu fahren und dadurch einen unfall zu verursachen massiv grösser.

ich selbst fahre "nur" einen 1.3liter colt, wenn ich den kleinen mal ein bisschen fordere bin ich nach knappe 3-4 sekunden bei tempo 50 im dritten gang. wenn ich dagegen mit nem cooper s fahre und ich ihn mal richtig drücke bin ich bereits nach 3-4 sekunden im 2. gang bei tempo 80, ein motor mit mehr ps oder nem turbo reizt einfach massiv mehr gas zu geben, ihm die sporen zu geben, ihn ans limit zu drücken (vorallem bei nem offenen pop off ). dadurch ist auch das risiko einen unfall zu bauen massiv erhöht.


----------



## Magogan (5. Oktober 2011)

Ja gut, das kann sein, aber trotzdem kann man sich auch mit einem VW Polo totfahren ... Es kommt eher drauf an, ob man vorsichtig fährt oder riskant - da ist es fast schon egal, was man für ein Auto hat. Mit mehr PS hat man außerdem keine Probleme beim Überholen - ich mein, mit ner 60 PS Karre kommst du kaum an 'nem LKW vorbei (zumindest würde ich mich da nicht trauen zu überholen ... bei gefühlten 10 Sek von 80-100 km/h), während du mit einem schnellen Auto schnell genug beschleunigen kannst. Und ich fahre ja mit meinem BMW auch nicht zu schnell, obwohl ich Fahranfänger bin und obwohl das Ding 192 PS hat ... naja gut, vllt. mal 10-20 km/h zu schnell, aber wer macht das nicht ... vielleicht bin ich auch eine Ausnahme xD ... Und wenn ich mal schnell fahren will, fahre ich auf die Autobahn, da kann ich dann auch mal 240 fahren, wenn ich Bock dazu habe


----------



## Konov (5. Oktober 2011)

Magogan schrieb:


> *Ja gut, das kann sein, aber trotzdem kann man sich auch mit einem VW Polo totfahren ... Es kommt eher drauf an, ob man vorsichtig fährt oder riskant - da ist es fast schon egal, was man für ein Auto hat*. Mit mehr PS hat man außerdem keine Probleme beim Überholen - ich mein, mit ner 60 PS Karre kommst du kaum an 'nem LKW vorbei (zumindest würde ich mich da nicht trauen zu überholen ... bei gefühlten 10 Sek von 80-100 km/h), während du mit einem schnellen Auto schnell genug beschleunigen kannst. Und ich fahre ja mit meinem BMW auch nicht zu schnell, obwohl ich Fahranfänger bin und obwohl das Ding 192 PS hat ... naja gut, vllt. mal 10-20 km/h zu schnell, aber wer macht das nicht ... vielleicht bin ich auch eine Ausnahme xD ... Und wenn ich mal schnell fahren will, fahre ich auf die Autobahn, da kann ich dann auch mal 240 fahren, wenn ich Bock dazu habe



Dem schwarz markierten Satz stimme ich eben nicht zu! Genau das ist nämlich NICHT der Fall.
Klar kann man sich mit nem Polo totfahren, aber das ist doch kein Argument, da es mit einem Sportwagen einfach viel riskanter ist, siehe oben.

Und dass jetzt Leute sich den Hals abfahren, weil sie nicht schnell genug überholen... naja glaube soooo häufig kommt das nicht vor und wenn dann ist das ein selten dämlicher Unfall! Da bleib ich doch lieber langsam hinter dem Vordermann, als dass ich ewig lang probiere zu überholen, aber zu langsam bin und dann vom Gegenverkehr mitgenommen werde.


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (5. Oktober 2011)

Manowår schrieb:


> Oh Gott..Ricer Alarm
> 
> Wenn dann direkt was richtiges!
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.c...feature=related[/youtube]
> ...



Nice erinnert mich etwas an dieses Monster.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oePNifu5Klg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Manowar (5. Oktober 2011)

Konov hat schon zum Teil recht.
Gerade wenn man ne Corvette oder sonstigen Ami hat, ist die Gefahr enorm hoch!
Ich sehe es doch auf unserem Hof. Ich hab meine Berta, die nun auch wirklich nicht langsam ist und vorallem bei unserem E92.
Die Reifen gehen da so verflucht schnell durch, aber das lässt das DSC kein Stück zu und die Bremsen beissen wie nichts gutes.. wenn man sich damit zerlegt, ist man einfach nur dumm.
So nen Kram haben die Amis aber einfach nicht und somit knallt man sich leider sehr schnell kaputt, wenn man Pech hat.


Blaubär.. das war von mir keine Zustimmung zu solchen Autos. Ich find sie hässlich, die Motoren haben keinen Charakter und wenn man sich reinsetzt, ekelt man sich nur  

DAS ist was richtiges! (Ja, hatten wir hier schon) 
[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=JwL2D4rXmsI[/youtube] 

OHRGASMUS!
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8-GkhnYm71Q[/youtube]


----------



## Thoor (5. Oktober 2011)

Manowår schrieb:


> Blaubär.. das war von mir keine Zustimmung zu solchen Autos. Ich find sie hässlich, die Motoren haben keinen Charakter und wenn man sich reinsetzt, ekelt man sich nur



Alles Geschmacksache  Mir gefällt z.b. das Interieur vom Supra sehr gut, auch das Impreza Design (neuere Generation) finde ich absolut schick. 

Aber gegen nen V8 Bigblock kommt eh nix an, der RS6 ist ja richtig niedlich dagegen x)

Btw kommt am Freitag ENDLICH mein Fox ESD, Direktrohr ist ja schon verbaut, bin ich mal gespannt :X


----------



## JokerofDarkness (5. Oktober 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Aber gegen nen V8 Bigblock kommt eh nix an, der RS6 ist ja richtig niedlich dagegen x)


Wenn ich wählen müsste, dann wäre der RS6 definitiv meine erste Wahl. Wer die Kiste mal gefahren ist, weiß was ich meine.


----------



## Manowar (6. Oktober 2011)

Ist nen schwerer Vergleich..
Der RS6 ist ein sehr nettes Auto und man kann es für alles hernehmen. 
Nen Musclecar mit nem dicken Motor .. kann zwar nicht gefahren werden, aber es ist doch so verflucht sexy!
Sieht bei den Beiden, dann ungefähr so aus :


----------



## vollmi (6. Oktober 2011)

Manowår schrieb:


> Konov hat schon zum Teil recht.
> Gerade wenn man ne Corvette oder sonstigen Ami hat, ist die Gefahr enorm hoch!
> Ich sehe es doch auf unserem Hof. Ich hab meine Berta, die nun auch wirklich nicht langsam ist und vorallem bei unserem E92.
> Die Reifen gehen da so verflucht schnell durch, aber das lässt das DSC kein Stück zu und die Bremsen beissen wie nichts gutes.. wenn man sich damit zerlegt, ist man einfach nur dumm.
> So nen Kram haben die Amis aber einfach nicht und somit knallt man sich leider sehr schnell kaputt, wenn man Pech hat.



Woher hast du denn das? Du vergleichst schon Autos aus derselben Periode?
Ein Ami aus den 60ern hatte kein ESP/ASR/ABS weil es das damals schlicht nicht gab, auch bei Audi und Datsun nicht 
Heute haben die Amis nahezu alles drin was, Europäer und Japaner auch drin haben.

Aber wir brauchen sowas nicht. Wir sterben wie echte Männer 

Und z.B. HUDs gabs bei den Amis einiges früher als bei den Europäern in den Autos. 

Das einzige was einen Musclecar heute von einem Ricer unterscheidet ist der Motor nicht zwingend die Sicherheitstechnik.
Und ob man lieber eine aufgeladene Nähmaschine fährt oder einen fetten Smallblock ist wohl Geschmackssache.
Ich tendiere zu Kompressorunterstütztem Smallblock 
So n LS9 Motor ist schon was Feines. Müsste man mal in einen Smart einbauen 

mfG René


----------



## Manowar (6. Oktober 2011)

Der neue Mustang hat kein DSC, der Kleine hat nicht mal ABS.
Die neueste Viper hats nicht, und die Corvette doch auch nicht?

Der neue Camaro hats seh ich gerade - der Charger auch. Ist ja immerhin was .. 

Ich würde mich wirklich ungern, in ein Auto setzen, was den Kram nicht mehr hat.
Beim Fahrsicherheitstraining merkt man extrem, wie gut einem das den Arsch retten kann, wenn mal was passiert.
Erst neulich war hier die Autobahn gesperrt, weil sich ne Viper extremst zerlegt hat.


----------



## vollmi (6. Oktober 2011)

Manowår schrieb:


> Der neue Mustang hat kein DSC, der Kleine hat nicht mal ABS.
> Die neueste Viper hats nicht, und die Corvette doch auch nicht?



Die Viper ist ein Sportwagen, ein echter. Da brauchts kein ESP, weiss nichtmal wofür die ABS braucht. Ist doch nur unnötiges Gewicht.
Die Vette hat das schon seit den 90ern serienmässig und bei mir nahezu immer abgeschaltet.

Wenn ich die Kohle hätte würde ich mir auch eher einen Ford GT kaufen als einen Porsche GT2/3 nur schon weil ersterer einfach geiler ist ohne den ganzen Unterstützungskrimskrams (naja neben dem Hammergeilen Triebwerk im Kofferraum).



> Der neue Camaro hats seh ich gerade - der Charger auch. Ist ja immerhin was ..


Der neue Mustang auch.



> Ich würde mich wirklich ungern, in ein Auto setzen, was den Kram nicht mehr hat.
> Beim Fahrsicherheitstraining merkt man extrem, wie gut einem das den Arsch retten kann, wenn mal was passiert.
> Erst neulich war hier die Autobahn gesperrt, weil sich ne Viper extremst zerlegt hat.



Ob da das ESP was gebracht hätte? IMHO wiegt einen das ESP einfach in falsche Sicherheit. Ich kenne so viele Autofahrer die fahren so dass das ESP ständig am blinken ist und sie meinen alles ist in Ordnung. Aber auch das ESP kann die Physik nicht aushebeln und wenn es ständig am regeln ist ist der Bereich wo man trotz ESP abfliegt schon verdammt nah.

Aber ESP ist natürlich auch billiger wie ein vernünftiges Fahrwerk 

mfG René


----------



## Wolfmania (6. Oktober 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Dem schwarz markierten Satz stimme ich eben nicht zu! Genau das ist nämlich NICHT der Fall.
> Klar kann man sich mit nem Polo totfahren, aber das ist doch kein Argument, da es mit einem Sportwagen einfach viel riskanter ist, siehe oben.
> 
> Und dass jetzt Leute sich den Hals abfahren, weil sie nicht schnell genug überholen... naja glaube soooo häufig kommt das nicht vor und wenn dann ist das ein selten dämlicher Unfall! Da bleib ich doch lieber langsam hinter dem Vordermann, als dass ich ewig lang probiere zu überholen, aber zu langsam bin und dann vom Gegenverkehr mitgenommen werde.



So sehe ich das auch. Im übrigen durfte ich schon einige nette Wagen fahren (durch Kontakte meines Vaters), 
und finde für mich, daß man schon einige Jahre Fahrpraxis haben sollte, um in den sportlichen Bereich vordringen zu können. Ferner nen Fahrsicherheitstraining bei Autos die sagen wir mal +250km/h gehen.Wer mit nem Sportwagen die Kasseler Berge gefahren ist weiß wovon ich spreche...Man sieht das dort sehr schön, wer mit seinem "dicken" Auto wirklich fahren kann und wer nicht .
Und mein Favorit ist ganz klar der klassische 911er, es gibt nix besseres, was alles vereint was ich an einem Auto schätze (Linienführung, Fahrspaß, Qualität, Sicherheit, und auch noch recht gute Bequemlichkeit, Alltagstauglichkeit). Doch ob ich später mal einen fahren kann das wissen die Götter


----------



## Manowar (6. Oktober 2011)

vollmi schrieb:


> Die Viper ist ein Sportwagen, ein echter. Da brauchts kein ESP, weiss nichtmal wofür die ABS braucht. Ist doch nur unnötiges Gewicht.
> Die Vette hat das schon seit den 90ern serienmässig und bei mir nahezu immer abgeschaltet.
> 
> Wenn ich die Kohle hätte würde ich mir auch eher einen Ford GT kaufen als einen Porsche GT2/3 nur schon weil ersterer einfach geiler ist ohne den ganzen Unterstützungskrimskrams (naja neben dem Hammergeilen Triebwerk im Kofferraum).
> ...



Trotzdem werden die Dinger im Straßenverkehr benutzt und definitiv nicht von richtigen Fahrern 
Es können einfach sehr viele Leute nicht mit so einer Power umgehen und die sollten nicht auf DCS verzichten.

Nen brüllender V8 ist verlockender als nen Boxer, aber meine Wahl würde wohl doch eher beim Porsche landen. Hab noch nie nen besseres Auto gefahren, als einen Porsche 

Das mit dem Mustang müsstest du mir mal zeigen, da hab ich vorher fix gegoogelt. Traktionskontrolle =/= DSC

Natürliche kann das DSC, kein fliegendes Auto landen, aber wenn es zu extrem Situationen kommt, bist du damit einfach tausender mal besser unterwegs, als ohne.


----------



## vollmi (7. Oktober 2011)

Manowår schrieb:


> Nen brüllender V8 ist verlockender als nen Boxer, aber meine Wahl würde wohl doch eher beim Porsche landen. Hab noch nie nen besseres Auto gefahren, als einen Porsche



Porsche ist einfach im Gesamtpaket sehr auf Qualität ausgerichtet. Da passt einfach alles, Spaltmasse, feine Leder, guter Klang und trotzdem schnell. Bezahlt man natürlich auch mit teuer Geld.

Bei der Vette ist das etwas anders. Da stimmt einfach Preis Leistung (und zwar Motorleistung) und gutes Fahrwerk. Dafür ist hier halt alles Plastik im Innenraum. Damit lebe ich halt weil mir einfach die Form gefällt und ich absoluter V8 Fan bin.

Beim Ford GT ist dass dann wieder was anderes. Das ist einfach ein reiner Sportwagen. Solide verarbeitet, Leistung ohne Ende. Aber damit hat es sich schon. Das er Radio und Klima hat ist wohl das einzige Zugeständnis an Komfort.

mfG René


----------



## Konov (7. Oktober 2011)

vollmi schrieb:


> Porsche ist einfach im Gesamtpaket sehr auf Qualität ausgerichtet. Da passt einfach alles, Spaltmasse, feine Leder, guter Klang und trotzdem schnell. Bezahlt man natürlich auch mit teuer Geld.
> 
> Bei der Vette ist das etwas anders. Da stimmt einfach Preis Leistung (und zwar Motorleistung) und gutes Fahrwerk. Dafür ist hier halt alles Plastik im Innenraum. Damit lebe ich halt weil mir einfach die Form gefällt und ich absoluter V8 Fan bin.
> 
> ...



Wenn innen nur Plastik verbaut ist, muss man halt abwägen, ob man damit klarkommt oder nicht... für mich persönlich wäre das auch kein Problem.

Ist ein bißchen wie mit Klamotten. Es gibt Leute die nur Hugo Boss anziehen, d.h. aber nicht das andere Klamotten nicht auch schön sein können.
Qualität hat ihren Preis, ist aber nicht zwangsläufig "besser".

So wie eine Corvette meiner Meinung nach auch reizvoller ist als ein Porsche, die Verarbeitung im Innenraum aber eben etwas spartanischer.
Gebrauchte Corvettes bekommt man ja auch schon recht günstig oder? Ich meine Modelle aus den 90er oder Anfang 2000er.


----------



## vollmi (7. Oktober 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> So wie eine Corvette meiner Meinung nach auch reizvoller ist als ein Porsche, die Verarbeitung im Innenraum aber eben etwas spartanischer.
> Gebrauchte Corvettes bekommt man ja auch schon recht günstig oder? Ich meine Modelle aus den 90er oder Anfang 2000er.



Oja. Also C4en aus den 90ern sind schon sehr günstig, aber auch die C5 (meine) ist nicht mehr sehr teuer. Man kann sich also überlegen. Kauf ich mir einen Neuen Golf GTI oder für dasselbe Geld eine gebrauchte Corvette C5 oder sogar C6.

Aber ich bin auch nicht böse das nicht so viele wissen das die Vetten garnicht so teuer sind. So bleiben sie etwas seltener. Nix schlimmeres als ein Allerweltsauto zu fahren 

mfG René


----------



## Konov (7. Oktober 2011)

vollmi schrieb:


> Oja. Also C4en aus den 90ern sind schon sehr günstig, aber auch die C5 (meine) ist nicht mehr sehr teuer. Man kann sich also überlegen. Kauf ich mir einen Neuen Golf GTI oder für dasselbe Geld eine gebrauchte Corvette C5 oder sogar C6.
> 
> Aber ich bin auch nicht böse das nicht so viele wissen das die Vetten garnicht so teuer sind. So bleiben sie etwas seltener. Nix schlimmeres als ein Allerweltsauto zu fahren
> 
> mfG René



Ich denke, sie werden auch immer noch etwas seltener bleiben, weil es im Vergleich einfach sehr viel weniger Leute gibt, die über diese Autos informiert sind und dafür schwärmen. ^^


----------



## Manowar (7. Oktober 2011)

Oder Lust haben, den Sprit für nen V8 zu bezahlen


----------



## vollmi (7. Oktober 2011)

Manowår schrieb:


> Oder Lust haben, den Sprit für nen V8 zu bezahlen



Was denkst du denn was meine so im Durchschnitt (nicht Deutsche Autobahn) braucht?


----------



## Manowar (7. Oktober 2011)

Ich weiß nicht wirklich, wo bzw wie du wohnst 
Aber ich sag jetzt einfach mal 15l 

Ich weiß jedenfalls, das er bei mir mehr verbrauchen würde


----------



## vollmi (7. Oktober 2011)

Manowår schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht wirklich, wo bzw wie du wohnst
> Aber ich sag jetzt einfach mal 15l
> 
> Ich weiß jedenfalls, das er bei mir mehr verbrauchen würde



Es sind 10 Liter. Wenn ich Gummi gebe und über die Passstrassen bügel oder die Deutsche Autobahn wiedermal unsicher mache, steigt der Verbrauch auf runde 13 Liter. Es ist eben nicht alleine der Hubraum welcher den Verbrauch bestimmt, sondern auch das Gewicht des Wagens.


----------



## Manowar (7. Oktober 2011)

Einen V8 treten und bei 13l landen? Sorry, aber ..öhm?


----------



## vollmi (7. Oktober 2011)

Manowår schrieb:


> Einen V8 treten und bei 13l landen? Sorry, aber ..öhm?



Das ist halt die Doofe Hinterachsübersetzung 2.73. Sehr sparsam, sehr langsame Beschleunigung. Wird diesen Winter noch gegen eine 3.90er ersetzt. Dann geht der Spritverbrauch wohl etwas hoch, aber auch der Anzug :-)

mfG René


----------



## Manowar (7. Oktober 2011)

Die 13l beim treten, glaube ich aber trotzdem nicht 

Hab aber gerade nen bissl rumgeschaut.. die 10l für ne ruhige Fahrweise glaube ich dir jetzt sogar.
Der LS1 ist zwar immernoch nen primitiver Motor *g*, aber für nen Ami nen echter fortschritt.. erstaunt mich


----------



## Potpotom (29. November 2011)

Endlich die Erstattung für meinen RS bekommen und... waaaaaaaah... 17 Wochen Wartezeit auf einen neuen. Ich brech zusammen.

Hauptsache ich habe mit dem dann nicht so ein Pech.

Knapp drei Monate in der Werkstatt (Unfallschäden, und nein - nicht durch mich) sind für ein 11 Monate altes Auto eindeutig zu viel. Zum Glück knickte nach dem um die Kurve fahrenden Sattelschlepper, der meine parkende Pflaume rammte, die A- und B-Säule ein.


----------



## Manowar (29. November 2011)

O_o
Bilder her!


----------



## Potpotom (29. November 2011)

c_O

Von dem alten oder dem neuen dann?


----------



## Manowar (29. November 2011)

Von dem Wrack


----------



## H2OTest (29. November 2011)

ich hab da noch n bild von meinen cousin, der seinen gti aufs dach gelegt hat


----------



## vollmi (29. November 2011)

Ich hätte das Unfallbild von meinem Jeep.



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ups nä, das ist das von dem Typ der mir reingesemmelt ist.
Jeep ist das da.



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





mfG René


----------



## Potpotom (29. November 2011)

Muss ich zum Händler eiern wo er momentan steht... kommt, wobei ich nich ganz raffe wie man sich daran aufgeilen kann.

c_O


----------



## Legendary (29. November 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Endlich die Erstattung für meinen RS bekommen und... waaaaaaaah... 17 Wochen Wartezeit auf einen neuen. Ich brech zusammen.
> 
> Hauptsache ich habe mit dem dann nicht so ein Pech.
> 
> Knapp drei Monate in der Werkstatt (Unfallschäden, und nein - nicht durch mich) sind für ein 11 Monate altes Auto eindeutig zu viel. Zum Glück knickte nach dem um die Kurve fahrenden Sattelschlepper, der meine parkende Pflaume rammte, die A- und B-Säule ein.



Wie was RS? Audi, Ford?


----------



## Potpotom (29. November 2011)

Ford Focus RS... sry, hatte hier vor nem knappen Jahr berichtet und alle paar Wochen mein Pech geschildert, sry, dachte nicht dran ihn genauer zu spezifizieren.

Shame on me...


----------



## Legendary (29. November 2011)

Mhm achso...mein Beileid wegen dem Auto.


----------



## Potpotom (29. November 2011)

Das mag komisch klingen, aber ich bin froh das er weg ist. 
cO

Ich hab aufgehört zu zählen was er alles hatte, aber gefühlte 125 Unfälle (mehrere Auffahrunfälle, einen Wildschaden, Einkaufswägen beim Einkaufen, Steinschläge, Ein- und Ausparkunfälle in der Tiefgarage hier, meine Frau mit nem Kaffeebecher bewaffnet, betrunkener Fahrradfahrer etc.pp.) ... der Höhepunkt nun der Sattelschlepper der sich leicht in der Kurve verschätzt hat.

So viel Scheisse in einem Jahr, das geht garnicht.

Der neue wirds richten... wobei ich jetzt eventuell einen weißen anstatt giftgrünen bestellen werde.


----------



## Legendary (29. November 2011)

Und was haste nun mit dem alten gemacht? Wirst den ja schlecht einfach zurückgeben können mit so vielen Mängeln, egal ob verschuldet oder unverschuldet. Aber stimmt schon, wenn so viel Scheiße passiert, liegt quasi ein magischer Fluch auf dem Auto.


----------



## Manowar (29. November 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Muss ich zum Händler eiern wo er momentan steht... kommt, wobei ich nich ganz raffe wie man sich daran aufgeilen kann.
> 
> c_O



Ich dachte jetzt eher an Bilder, wie es an der Unfallstelle aussah.
Musst jetzt nicht extra zur Werkstatt 

Aufgeilen ist das falsche Wort, aber wenn einer neuer Wagen herkommt (auch wenn er absolut so aussieht, wie alle anderen) oder auch, wenn sie von einem gehen, interessieren doch eigentlich die Bilder. Da steh ich doch nicht allein da?

Warum eigentlich nochmal den selben Wagen? Es scheint ja wohl nicht dein Auto zu sein, bei dem was da alles passiert 



Mein Dicker bekommt übrigens nen neuen Auspuff. Das einzig originale bleibt dann der MSD.
Also:
Fächerkrümmer
200er Zellen Metallskats
Eisenmann ESD

Dazu kommt ne passende Kennfeldoptimierung, womit ich etwa +30PS erreichen sollte.


----------



## H2OTest (29. November 2011)

hmm ich muss ja echt sagen früher mochte ich BMW mal heute stehe ich eher Auf 4 Ringe


----------



## Manowar (29. November 2011)

Bei den neuen Modellen, unterschreib ich das sofort


----------



## Legendary (29. November 2011)

Ach so ein schönes Audi 80 Coupé war aber damals schon ein geiles Teil.


----------



## Manowar (29. November 2011)

Mein Nachbar hat einen. 
Der 5 Zylinder hört sich schon nett an :>

Der E39 ist aber immernoch DAS Auto für mich.
Als nächstes kommt aber warscheinlich trotzdem nen FL Z3M Coupé


----------



## H2OTest (29. November 2011)

Jo, wobei ich da eher ein Audi 90 Quattro favorisiere 

edit: Jaja .. der V5 von Audi, der geilste den es gibt


----------



## Legendary (29. November 2011)

Wenn ichs mir aussuchen könnte dann würde meine Wahl wahrscheinlich derzeit auf nen 6er GTI, Polo GTI oder Audi A1 fallen. Ja...letzteres Auto find ich irgendwie verdammt sexy.


----------



## Manowar (29. November 2011)

Dann aber den von ABT, den gibts für 30 Öcken


----------



## Potpotom (29. November 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Und was haste nun mit dem alten gemacht? Wirst den ja schlecht einfach zurückgeben können mit so vielen Mängeln, egal ob verschuldet oder unverschuldet. Aber stimmt schon, wenn so viel Scheiße passiert, liegt quasi ein magischer Fluch auf dem Auto.


Der Sattelschlepper ist beim um die Kurve fahren in die Seite und der Anhänger hat die Säulen eingedrückt während er meine Pflaume auf den Gehweg drückte, was in einem finalen Totalschaden mündete. 

Hier in Luxembourg bekommst du als Schadenersatz die Summe die es benötigt um ihn so wieder zu beschaffen und die ist bei derart jungen Fahrzeugen wie die Neubeschaffung. Musste also den damaligen Kaufvertrag vorlegen und nach einer Verifizierung durch die Versicherungsgruppe bekomme ich diesen Betrag jetzt zugeschrieben.



> Warum eigentlich nochmal den selben Wagen? Es scheint ja wohl nicht dein Auto zu sein, bei dem was da alles passiert


Weil es das geilste Auto ist was ich jemals mein Eigen nennen durfte... da gibts eigentlich nichts zu meckern, wäre da nicht das vermaledaite Pech.

Sowas wie der 'magische Fluch' den ÄO-R witzig ansprach is natürlich quatsch... aber... ich glaubs echt langsam.

Im Ernst, ich mag Ford, mache ich keinen Hehl draus und wir (Meine Frau und ich) fahren mit beiden Autos seit mehr als einem Jahrzehnt sehr sehr gut. Ein Hecktriebler oder gar Allradler wäre von den Fahreigenschaften, bei gleicher Leistung, sicherlich spassiger... aber... die Pflaume passt zu mir (nee, nicht weil ich so kaputt bin ^^).



EDIT: Der 5-Zylinder im Focus macht auch was her...


----------



## Legendary (29. November 2011)

Ach, so läuft das bei euch. Ist natürlich praktisch für dich, wär blöd bei nem Fast-Neuwagen wieder Geld draufzulegen, um was fahrbares zu bekommen. Der Focus RS sieht ganz nett aus, vor allem in dem grün. Wobei Ford nix für mich ist, aus Prinzip nicht. Genauso wie Franzosen...grad Renault ist so ne Marke die ich geschenkt nicht nehmen würde. Machen nur Probleme die Karren, der Twingo meiner "Schwiegermum" ist ein fahrender Zustand aber kein Auto. 

Aber wie so oft im Leben jedem Tierchen sein Pläsierchen. Und grad Ford ist glaub ich echt gut geworden in letzter Zeit.


----------



## Feuerkatze (30. November 2011)

Ne Ford ist gar nicht meins. mein Vater war früher ganz begeistert von denen, weil sie tatsächlich Autos gebaut haben, in denen er mit seinen 1,94 sitzen konnte. Ich bin auf der Suche nach nem Neuen (so in richtung Familienkutsche) einen Mondeo Probegefahren und war eher enttäuscht irgendwie zu klobit, Carbon das wie aufgeklebtes Plastik gewirkt hat etc., dann haben wir noch den Focus angesehen. Wenn ich (1,81m - also jetzt eher normalgross) mich vorne rein gesetzt habe, hätte zwischen Rückbank und Vorderbank gerade noch ein Brief platz gehabt. Das ist nicht das wahre wenn man plant da mal Kinder hinten rein zu setzen. 

Geworden ist es dann ein Golf Variant 2 Liter Diesel 6-Gang getriebe. Bisher bin ich zufrieden.


----------



## H2OTest (30. November 2011)

das problem kenn ich, den Skoda von meine Ma könnte ich auch nicht fahren


----------



## Potpotom (30. November 2011)

Feuerkatze schrieb:


> Wenn ich (1,81m - also jetzt eher normalgross) mich vorne rein gesetzt habe, hätte zwischen Rückbank und Vorderbank gerade noch ein Brief platz gehabt. Das ist nicht das wahre wenn man plant da mal Kinder hinten rein zu setzen.
> 
> Geworden ist es dann ein Golf Variant 2 Liter Diesel 6-Gang getriebe. Bisher bin ich zufrieden.


Das halte ich für glatt ausgedacht... bin knapp 1,90m, mein Sitz ist in der hintersten Position und komplett unten (wie bei jedem Auto was ich bisher fuhr) und meine Tochter kann in ihrem Kindersitz aber sowas von bequem sitzen. Wir sind auch schon mit 4 Erwachsenen in meiner Pflaume gefahren, zugegeben, wirklich geräumig ist er, wie jedes andere Auto seiner Klasse, nicht - aber übertreiben muss man deswegen nu auch wieder nicht.

Da ist das Platzangebot im S-Max (oder vergleichbaren Modellen) natürlich um Universen besser.


----------



## Feuerkatze (30. November 2011)

keine Ahnung, klar der Brief ist übertrieben, aber mehr als dünne Kinderbeine hatten da keinen Platz. Kann man da vielleicht die Rückbank nach vorne ziehen, damit man mehr Kofferraum hat? Dann war vielleicht das geschehen. Im Golf hab ich dagegen locker Platz, auch wenn der Fahrersitz auf mich eingestellt ist. Und das ist angeblich die gleiche Klasse.


----------



## Deathstyle (30. November 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> das problem kenn ich, den Skoda von meine Ma könnte ich auch nicht fahren


Nen Skoda ist aber eigentlich nur nen Audi in nem anderen Blechkleid für die hälfte der Kohle.. 

Also wenn ich mir das neue 6er Coupé ansehe dann kann ich nicht sagen das mir Audi, vom Rally-Quattro mal abgesehen, jemals besser gefallen wird.


----------



## Konov (30. November 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Nen Skoda ist aber eigentlich nur nen Audi in nem anderen Blechkleid für die hälfte der Kohle..
> 
> Also wenn ich mir das neue 6er Coupé ansehe dann kann ich nicht sagen das mir Audi, vom Rally-Quattro mal abgesehen, jemals besser gefallen wird.



Naja Audi is doch für viele wie Apple... oder Hugo Boss... oder sonst was für ne Marke. Da kaufste den Namen mit, weil bestimmte Leute sich damit irgendwas versprechen. ^^


----------



## JokerofDarkness (30. November 2011)

Manowår schrieb:


> Mein Dicker bekommt übrigens nen neuen Auspuff. Das einzig originale bleibt dann der MSD.
> Also:
> Fächerkrümmer
> 200er Zellen Metallskats
> ...


3500€ oder mehr?


----------



## H2OTest (30. November 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Naja Audi is doch für viele wie Apple... oder Hugo Boss... oder sonst was für ne Marke. Da kaufste den Namen mit, weil bestimmte Leute sich damit irgendwas versprechen. ^^




Wobei ch bei mir auch nicht von neuen audis spreche eher 100 90 80 etc ...


----------



## JokerofDarkness (30. November 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Nen Skoda ist aber eigentlich nur nen Audi in nem anderen Blechkleid für die hälfte der Kohle..


Das fehlt das Wort "alter" vor Audi, denn die Technik ist wie auch bei Seat schon ein paar Jahre alt. Das muss nicht schlecht sein, aber auch nicht der neuste Stand der Technik. Zudem kriegt man bestimmte Ausstattungsoptionen für kein Geld der Welt angeboten. Und bei Audi zahlt man das Prestige halt mit. Ist halt bedeutend mehr Marke, als Skoda.


----------



## Deathstyle (30. November 2011)

Ja da gebe ich dir zwar recht, es ist nie die neuste Auditechnik verbaut, allerdings ist "alt" dann auch nicht unbedingt das perfekte Wort. Jedefalls hat man aber trotzdem den Nachteil einfach nicht das neuste an Technik zu haben und hat den Vorteil das Kindheitskrankheiten bereits bereinigt wurden. Skodas sind solide Autos.


----------



## Konov (30. November 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Wobei ch bei mir auch nicht von neuen audis spreche eher 100 90 80 etc ...



Gerade die! Weil es halt Leute gibt für die hat ein Audi 80 Kultwert... z.B.


----------



## H2OTest (30. November 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Gerade die! Weil es halt Leute gibt für die hat ein Audi 80 Kultwert... z.B.



bei mir z.B.


----------



## Thoor (30. November 2011)

Hurra hab n Spendenauto für ca 10 euro ersteigert, hat zwar 215'000km drauf und ist an der Front komplett demoliert aber folgendes kann ich für meines ausbauen:

- Weisser Tacho
- Armaturenbrett
- Sportsitze
- Lackiertes Interieur
- Stossdämpfer
- Evtl 30/30 Federn
- Heckspoiler
- Getönte scheiben
- Heckstosstange
- Heckklappe (Wird evtl gleich gecleant, mal schauen)

wär echt porno wenn das alles so klappt =D


----------



## Manowar (1. Dezember 2011)

Nen Kumpel hat diesen neuen Skoda Kombi (wehe es fragt mich einer nach dem Namen..) und ich muss sagen.. der ist echt nett!
Als Beifahrer:
500km am Stück und die Knochen taten nicht weh.
Das Radio ist tiptop und bedienerfreundlich - Telefonvorbereitung 1a
Er sieht nett aus
verbraucht nicht wirklich viel (sollte beim Diesel ja wohl auch so sein)
Und die Materialien sind auch nicht mehr so eklig

Ich hab mich in dem Dingen jedenfalls wohl gefühlt  



JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> 3500€ oder mehr?



Über Geld spricht man doch nicht..  


Thoor.. für 10 Euro? Nicht schlecht


----------



## TheGui (18. Januar 2012)

Weis wer Rat? ich such grad selbst aber eventuell weis jemand der mehr Plan als ich hat wo ich günstig an besagte Teile komme.

Suche Frontstoßdämpfer und Auspuffteile für nen Mazda 626 2.0




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (18. Januar 2012)

Google. Hab damals für meinen alten Nissan Micra Zündkabel gesucht und da gibt's 'ne Menge Seiten von Autoteileverwertern, wo man sowas günstig einkaufen kann.

Oder Schrottplatz.


----------



## TheGui (18. Januar 2012)

wie geschrieben bin ich ja parallel selber am suchen, aber da ich kein Plan von der Materie hab ist es schwer einzuschätzen welche Seite gut bzw ob das gefundene Produkt die entsprechende Qualität bringt.


----------



## schneemaus (18. Januar 2012)

Ich bin einfach mal so dreist und missbrauche den Thread hier, um mal nachzufragen, vielleicht kennt sich ja wer aus und weiß weiter.

Ich fahr nen Astra H, Baujahr 2006, den 120PS-Turbodiesel (und ja, ich hab so viel Plan von Autos, dass ich für die meisten weiteren Details meinen KFZ-Schein bräuchte, der im Auto liegt).

Vor knapp 2 Wochen ging mir beim Starten vom Motor die Warnleuchte "bitte mal in die Werkstatt fahren" (gelbes Auto mit Schraubenschlüssel) an, soweit ja nicht so dramatisch. Allerdings hab ich gemerkt, dass mein Auto niedrigtourig (wie ich es halt oft fahre wegen Sprit sparen und so) nicht mehr so zieht, wie ich das gewohnt bin, sondern erst so bei 2000 Umdrehungen ca. aus den Puschen kommt.

Waren dann bei ner Opel-Werkstatt, die mal kurz netterweise das Diagnosegerät haben drüberlaufen lassen und die meinten, es läge am Abgas-Rückführ-Ventil und wenn ich so noch weiter fahre, würd's mir demnächst den Rußpartikelfilter zerschießen. Gut, das war Freitag, Montag drauf zu ATU, die sollen mal machen. Die haben dann keinen Fehler ausgelesen und es erstmal auf den Luftmengenmischer geschoben, der dann leider lange auf sich warten ließ (bis Montag diese Woche). Der war es dann aber nicht, also haben sie das komplette Abgas-Rückführ-System sauber gemacht, inklusive dem intakten Ventil, und es blieb alles beim Alten. Die bei ATU meinten dann, sie könnten momentan auch nix machen und ich hab mein Auto wieder geholt. Wenn ich halt spät erst hochschalte, geht es ja auch, muss nur aufpassen, dass ich beim Anfahren nicht abwürge.

Was sie allerdings noch ausgelesen haben, war, dass eine der Glühkerzen defekt ist, was bei 85k km normaler Verschleiß wäre, laut ATU. Die sind ja aber eigentlich nur für den Kaltstart zuständig und es wäre höchst ungewöhnlich, wenn die eine defekte Glühkerze auch beim Fahren solche Probleme macht. Ich stelle aber momentan fest, dass mein Auto immer besser zieht, auch wieder niedrigtourig, wenn er mal warm gelaufen ist. Ab welcher Temperatur weiß ich nicht, hab keine Motor-Temperatur-Anzeige im Auto. Aber am Anfang ist es wirklich abartig mit dem Anfahren und wenn ich nur einen Tick zu früh hochschalte, zieht mein Auto fast gar nicht, wenn ich aber mal so ne Viertelstunde gefahren bin, ist es schon deutlich besser. Längere Strecken bin ich seit Montag nicht gefahren, kann ich also nicht sagen, ob es dann sogar ganz aufhört.

Meine Frage also: Kann das wirklich an der/den Glühkerzen liegen? Oder sogar an etwas ganz Anderem? Falls es an der/den Glühkerze/n liegen könnte, weiß jemand, was mich das bei meinem 4-Zylinder ca. kosten würde bei ATU?

Danke für die Antworten schonmal und sorry an TheGui für's Thread missbrauchen, aber als Brony wirst mir ja kaum böse sein, ne?


----------



## Manowar (19. Januar 2012)

Wir haben nen Auto Thread *hüstel

Zu dem Oben:
Wie schon gesagt, Ebay.
An Gebrauchtteilen gibts nie 1a Ware. Nachgemachter Kram, ist sehr oft aus GFK. GFK ist eklig und man kann die Lackierung leicht von Blechen unterscheiden.


Schneemäuschen:
Die Glühkerzen sinds auf keinen Fall.
Der Motor würde auch zünden, wenn die Dinger nicht wären.

Fehlerspeicher auslesen sollte immer der 1. Punkt sein und das hast du ja auch gemacht.
Wenn es nach der Reinigung etc immernoch da ist, dann wird der Fehler auch immernoch da sein.
Ich würd fast auf die Drosselklappe tippen. Das diese einfach hängt -> Reinigen
Könnte ein falsches Gemisch vorliegen - zu mager (bis richtige Werte aufgeschnappt werden). Hätte an dem Punkt wirklich der LMM sein können, aber da es in anderen Bereichen läuft.. haben die Versucht den LMM abzustecken und mal zu fahren? Dann fährt er mit standard Werten und man erkennt nen deutlichen Unterschied.

Wenn Opel schon sagt, woran es liegt..warum biste mit den Infos nicht weitergegangen?  

Geh bitte nicht zu den ATU Verbrechern. Die wollen dir unnötig Kohle aus der Tasche ziehen.


----------



## spectrumizer (19. Januar 2012)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Meine Frage also: Kann das wirklich an der/den Glühkerzen liegen? Oder sogar an etwas ganz Anderem? Falls es an der/den Glühkerze/n liegen könnte, weiß jemand, was mich das bei meinem 4-Zylinder ca. kosten würde bei ATU?


Fahr doch mal in 'ne Opel Vertragswerkstatt? Denke, dass die sich da wohl noch am besten damit auskennen sollten. 

@ATU: Ja, bin damals mit meinem alten Micra auch immer da gewesen, hab dort aber auch schon ordentlich Kohle gelassen und wirklich besser geworden ist es mit den Macken des Autos auch nicht. Wenn man da mal googelt findet man auch ziemlich viel Negativkritik. Werde in Zukunft, wenn was sein sollte, mit meinem neuen auch nur noch bei der Vertragswerkstatt vorfahren. Sicher sein kann man da zwar auch nicht 100%ig, aber wenigstens kennen die sich mit der Marke zu 100% aus, hoffe ich doch zumindest. 

Edit:


Manowar schrieb:


> Wir haben nen Auto Thread *hüstel


Danke, ganz vergessen. Hab die Threads mal zusammengeführt.


----------



## Manowar (19. Januar 2012)

Im Grunde wollen sie einen überall abzocken. Aber die bei ATU MÜSSEN Teile wechseln. Die brauchen nen gewissen Umsatz, sonst gibts ganz fix ne Kündigung.
Bin sehr viel in Autoforen unterwegs und da haben die Leute, Teile markiert, die in dem Bereich "ausgelutscht" waren. Die Teile standen auf der Rechnung, aber lustigerweise, findet man die Markierungen wieder  
Das sind einfach Verbrecher..

Am besten ist es, wenn man die passenden Leute kennt. Damit fährt man am besten, aber da kommt man nicht so einfach ran und ich selber hab das auch erst seit kurzem.
Hab zwar jetzt selber wieder nen knappen tausender ins Auto gesteckt, aber ich sollte jetzt mal wieder 2 Jahre Ruhe haben (Hoffentlich )


----------



## schneemaus (19. Januar 2012)

Also ich hab bei ATU gar nix bezahlt für's Speicher auslesen, LMM austauschen und wieder austauschen und halt für die Reinigung von meinem Abgas-Rückführ-System.

Wo sitzt denn die Drosselklappe? Ich mein, wenn das auch in dem System steckt, müssten die das ja eigentlich mitgereinigt haben.
Ob sie den LMM abgesteckt haben, weiß ich nicht, hab ich jetzt nicht nachgefragt.
Was den Fehlerspeicher betrifft, den haben sie am Montag Abend nochmal ausgelesen, aber nichts mehr gefunden außer einem Fehler. Den Bericht hab ich im Handschuhfach liegen, da ich später nochmal weg muss, bring ich den mit und schreib den Fehler mal hier rein, vielleicht kann wer von euch was damit anfangen 

Ich war hier bei ATU, weil ich hier mehrere Leute kenne, die mit ihren Autos regelmäßig hinfahren und höchst zufrieden sind. Und günstiger als die Vertragswerkstätten sind se halt auch. Ich hab nun nicht soooo viel Geld, als dass ich mir ne größere Reparatur mal einfach so aus dem Ärmel schütteln könnte. Bei der Vertragswerkstatt war ich nur, weil mein Vater da gegenüber arbeitet und der mich da mit hingenommen hat, weil er durch die Firma (er verwaltet da den Fuhrpark mit) eben auch Kontakt zu denen hat und auch seinen Insignia her hat.

Und den Auto-Thread hier hab ich ganz vergessen, ich schäme mich zutiefst.


----------



## Saty (19. Januar 2012)

Ich überlege mir die Motorhaube meines Golf 3 entweder zu folieren, oder eine schwarze mit bösen blick zu holen...
Da mein Dach schon Matt foliert ist, wäre eine Motorhaube in der selben Farbe sinnvoll. Zumindest glaube ich das. 

Was meint Ihr dazu? Ist das ganze unterfangen ein Schuss nach hinten und ich sollte es gleich so lassen? Oder doch schwarz machen?


Der Bra ist normalerweise nicht oben hab nur leider kein anderes Bild parat ;(




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sympathisant (19. Januar 2012)

ich würd als erstes die ganzen aufkleber da runtermachen. bis auf den grossen auf der heckscheibe stören sie die optik nur.

dunklere rücklichter würden bestimmt auch gut aussehen. und der auspuff ist schief dran. 

mehr als zwei farben würd ich auch nicht an meinem auto sehen wollen. daher also: ja, gleiche farbe nehmen.


----------



## Manowar (19. Januar 2012)

Fehlerspeicher auslesen ist aber teilweise auch nicht so einfach.
Da hast du definitiv Unterschiede, von Opel zu ATU. Bosch hat das noch gut drauf, die sind billiger als ne Vertragswerkstatt und doch besser als ATU.
Bei ATU pass immer auf, dass sie dir nicht Teile tauschen, die du nicht angegeben hast. Die kommen da gern mit Sprüchen wie "Das wäre demnächst kaputtgegangen", "Das mussten wir im gleichen Zuge machen" und ähnliches. ALLE Teile, werden nur mit Rücksprache gewechselt (schreibs auf die Auftragsbestätigung drauf, sonst machen sie es trotzdem  ).
Der ausgespuckte Fehler, würde wirklich helfen und dann könnte ich dir auch besser helfen 


Zum Golf:
Weg mit dem Bra!
Der soll den Lack schützen, aber im Grunde macht er ihn nur kaputt.
Und blöd aussehen, tuts sowieso.
Ich würds beim schwarzen Dach belassen, wenn die Haube noch dazukommt, siehts mehr nach nem Schaden aus, wo du nicht genug Kohle hattest, den in der Wagenfarbe zu reparieren 
Bei schwarzen Rückleuchten bitte auf das Prüfzeichen achten!
Illegal rumfahren ist fürn Arsch und kann dir mächtig Ärger bringen.


----------



## bkeleanor (19. Januar 2012)

Böser Blick würde gut kommen an dem Wagen.
Motorhaube schwarz würd ich nicht machen aber mit gefällt blau einfach gut.

ansonsten das gleiche was sympathisant schon gesagt hat...weg mit den aufklebern.


----------



## Saty (19. Januar 2012)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Böser Blick würde gut kommen an dem Wagen.
> Motorhaube schwarz würd ich nicht machen aber mit gefällt blau einfach gut.
> 
> ansonsten das gleiche was sympathisant schon gesagt hat...weg mit den aufklebern.



Aber eine Haubenverlängerung kostet Geld ohne ende :SWenn wer Blenden in meiner Farbe ([font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]LR5V glaub ich[/font]) hat... w me^^​


----------



## JokerofDarkness (21. Januar 2012)

Sei mir nicht böse, aber die Karre sieht jetzt schon aus, wie eine Bastelbude. Dezent ist manchmal mehr. Also Aufkleber ab, den Hartmann Topp gerade unters Auto schrauben, schwarz mattes VW Zeichen (hat Dein Händler), Seitenblinker tauschen und ein paar schwarz/rote Rülis von Hella ran. Das kommt stimmiger und bringt Dich optisch um einiges weiter.


----------



## H2OTest (21. Januar 2012)

Und es ist ein Vw ... Bäh


----------



## Legendary (21. Januar 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Und es ist ein Vw ... Bäh



Blablabla.


So weiter zum eigentlichen Thema: Mach mal die ganzen Aufkleber runter...das sieht furchtbar aus, Memes sind lustig aber ich würd mir nie eins ans Auto kleben. Lieber schöne Sticker auf die Heckscheibe an der Seite hinkleben, such mal bei Ebay nach OEM Aufkleber. War 2011 großer Trend bei VW und anderen Autos, hab auch ne Shockerhand am Polo  

Dann den Bra weg...der bringt eh nix, verkratzt nur den Lack und drunter kann sich Feuchtigkeit sammeln. 

Und Haubenverlängerungen kosten ned die Welt, für meinen alten Corsa hätte die damals ca. 40 Euro gekostet...brauchst halt jemanden zum schweißen und lackieren, da hilft Vitamin B natürlich ungemein. :>
EDIT: Meiner: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schön dezent, dafür sehr gepflegt. Das einzige was dieses Jahr noch kommt: schwarzes VW Zeichen vorne, Sportfahrwerk, schöne originale Detroits.


----------



## Ellesmere (21. Januar 2012)

Wusste gar nicht, das es einen Markt für getunte Polo gibt?! Polo tunen ist irgendwie wie "Pimp my Ride".... Aus einer Sackkarre kann man nun mal keinen 18 Tonner machen


----------



## Legendary (21. Januar 2012)

Aha...es gibt nen Unterschied zwischen 45 PS 86c Polo tunen und zwischen 180 PS Cup GTI :> Letzterer macht dich nämlich ziemlich nass. Nur weil du ein Problem mit kleineren Autos hast ist nicht jeder der keinen 5er BMW fährt ein Oberproll mit Aufmerksamkeitsdefiziten.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (21. Januar 2012)

Wer hier nun wieder alles 5er fährt in diesem Forum - furchtbar. Ich glaub ich muss mir einen 7er kaufen oder einen Polo.


----------



## Thoor (21. Januar 2012)

Die Grösse eines Autos ist scheissegal. Entscheidend ist das Leistungsgewicht, also wieviel KG jedes PS bewegen muss. Und da schneiden Kleinwagen a la Punto GT mit Turbolader besser ab als manche schwere grosse Karrosse.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (21. Januar 2012)

Das mag für den Anzug stimmen, aber nicht für Straßenlage, Abrollkomfort, Federungskomfort etc.. Und wer fährt schon ständig Rennen!?


----------



## Deathstyle (21. Januar 2012)

Also für mich ist eine ökonomische Kiste mit ordentlich Platz wichtig, Leistungsgewicht? Who cares? :>
Das kannst du auslegen wie du möchtest.


----------



## H2OTest (21. Januar 2012)

Wobei die Großen einen dann auf einer langen Grade warscheinlich wieder einholen, da sie ne höhere Endgeschwindigkeit haben.

Ein Gti (Golf / Polo ) hat natürlich seine Reize, leider bin ich von Vw mehr als genug gesättigt, da in meienr Stadt viel zu viele davon rumfahren ...


----------



## Legendary (22. Januar 2012)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Wer hier nun wieder alles 5er fährt in diesem Forum - furchtbar. Ich glaub ich muss mir einen 7er kaufen oder einen Polo.



Du weißt ja wie ichs meine.  Mich regt dieses prollige arrogante Gehabe als wenn mein Auto nix wert wäre weil es klein ist.. Nicht jeder kann sich ein großes Auto leisten, nicht jeder will es. Ich hab keine Kinder, keine großen Einkäufe, keinen Hund, meine Freundin hat selbst ein Auto. Wozu brauch ich dann ein riesiges Auto. Der Polo ist komfortabel und hat eFH, eSpiegel, Klimaautomatik usw. an Board. 


Meiner istn 1.4er, das reicht locker um auf der Landstraße im Verkehr mit zu schwimmen und den einen oder anderen LKW zügig zu überholen. Und 180 Vmax reichen auch um mich in den Himmel zu befördern.


----------



## Manowar (22. Januar 2012)

Ich würd ja sogar fast sagen, dass der Polo teurer war, als der 5er von mir und Joker  


Warum geht meine Signatur eigentlich nicht mehr?


----------



## zoizz (22. Januar 2012)

Geschwindigkeit ist heutzutage doch absolut irrelevant, man steht oder schiebt sich eh die meiste Zeit durch die Straßen... 
Eigentlich ist und bleibt das Vehikel ein Statussymbol: Wer eines hat, ist schonmal wer; wer ein besondres hat (egal ob teuer, aufgemotzt oder selten) ist etwas besonderes; wer eine günstige Altersschleuder besitzt, hat eben diese nur aus finanziellen Gründen 

Das liebe Geld ist nunmal leider das begrenzende Limit nach oben (bei den meisten).


----------



## Konov (22. Januar 2012)

zoizz schrieb:


> Geschwindigkeit ist heutzutage doch absolut irrelevant, man steht oder schiebt sich eh die meiste Zeit durch die Straßen...
> Eigentlich ist und bleibt das Vehikel ein Statussymbol: Wer eines hat, ist schonmal wer; wer ein besondres hat (egal ob teuer, aufgemotzt oder selten) ist etwas besonderes; wer eine günstige Altersschleuder besitzt, hat eben diese nur aus finanziellen Gründen
> 
> Das liebe Geld ist nunmal leider das begrenzende Limit nach oben (bei den meisten).



Welch weise Worte, dafür gibts +1
Und wer wirklich schnell sein will in einer dichtbesiedelten Stadt, fährt sowieso mitm Bike


----------



## Manowar (22. Januar 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Welch weise Worte, dafür gibts +1
> Und wer wirklich schnell sein will in einer dichtbesiedelten Stadt, fährt sowieso mitm Bike



Die Sicht eines Radfahrers.. auch mal interessant.
"Ich steh vorn"
(Autofahrer regen sich auf, dass man nicht vorbeikommt)
"Sie könnten ja überholen"
(Autofahrer kann endlich überholen)
"Oh, eine Ampel..ich stell mich illegalerweise nach vorne. Sie können ja gleich überholen"

Fahrradfahrer sind die größte Seuche im Verkehr


----------



## spectrumizer (22. Januar 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Fahrradfahrer sind die größte Seuche im Verkehr


Ja, finde ich inzwischen auch. War mir früher selber garnicht bewußt, wie sehr man als Fahrradfahrer ein Verkehrshindernis sein kann.

Vorallem mag ich die, die auf 'ner 3-spurigen Straße im dichten (Berliner) Stadtverkehr so bescheuert in der rechten Spur fahren, dass sie die ganze für sich blockieren, weil man sie nicht überholen kann, da die Mittelspur auch voll ist. Statt dass die mal auf dem Gehweg fahren ... Aber nein, man ist ja auch ein Verkehrsteilnehmer und hat damit auch sein Anrecht darauf, AUF der Straße zu fahren, am besten noch in der Mitte von der Spur. WAAAAH!


----------



## Ogil (22. Januar 2012)

Klar stellt der Geldbeutel immer die erste Huerde dar - und bestimmt nicht nur "Welches Auto kann ich mir leisten?". Wenn man sich mehr als ein Auto leisten kann (bzw. sich selbst gegenueber die Kosten eines "Spassautos" rechtfertigen kann), dann hat man ja auch ganz andere Moeglichkeiten, als wenn ein Auto Spass machen und gleichzeitig praktisch sein soll. Und ein Zweisitzer mit einem Kofferraum der Groesse "Handgepaeck" ist halt nicht unglaublich praktisch.

Und "grosse schwere Autos" vs. "kleine leichte Autos" ist halt immer auch eine Frage was einem persoenlich mehr Spass macht. Ich persoenlich mag leichte Autos mit gutem/direkten Handling und genug Leistung um das Ganze "spassig" zu machen. Und das heisst ja nicht automatisch, dass man einen aufgemotzten Compact fahren muss - allerdings gibt es ja leider kaum noch so leichte Sport-Coupes/Fastbacks wie in den 80ern/90ern und somit landet man dann bei einem doch schon etwas aelteren Auto (was freilich den Vorteil hat, dass man die recht guenstig bekommt).

PS: Viel schlimmer als Radfahrer sind Autofahrer die den Radfahrer in der Kurve ueberholen und einem dann auf der eigenen Spur entgegen kommen. Auf meinem kurzen Weg ins Buero haette es schon oft gekracht, wenn ich nicht in solchen Situationen massiv in die Eisen gegangen waere. Am Dollsten ist es dann, wenn einen der Depp dann noch verwundert und sich keiner Schuld bewusst dumm anguckt...


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Januar 2012)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> [...] Statt dass die mal auf dem Gehweg fahren ...[...]


Auf dem Gehweg dürfen sie, wenns keinen speziellen Fahrradabschnitt darauf gibt, nur mit Schrittgeschwindigkeit oder eben gar nicht fahren.  (Außer es sind Kinder bis 10 Jahre)


----------



## Thoor (22. Januar 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Die Sicht eines Radfahrers.. auch mal interessant.
> "Ich steh vorn"
> (Autofahrer regen sich auf, dass man nicht vorbeikommt)
> "Sie könnten ja überholen"
> ...



Gesegnet seiin Manowar, Gott des Strassenverkehrs.

Ich HASSE diese Rad und Moped Fahrer.... spätestens seit einer von rechts ohne Vortritt bei Rot über die Ampel ist, mir volle Kanülle in die Seite rein und mich dann beleidigt und beschimpft hat als ich erste Hilfe leisten wollte. Ne Entschuldigung oder ein Dankeschön kam bis heute nicht.


----------



## spectrumizer (22. Januar 2012)

Grüne schrieb:


> Auf dem Gehweg dürfen sie, wenns keinen speziellen Fahrradabschnitt darauf gibt, nur mit Schrittgeschwindigkeit oder eben gar nicht fahren.  (Außer es sind Kinder bis 10 Jahre)


Ja, ich weiß.  Aber dann sollen sie doch lieber langsam auf dem Gehweg fahren, als 'ne ganze Spur zu blockieren. Außerdem: StVO scheint eh nur 'ne Orientierungshilfe zu sein. Zu 100% daran halten tut sich eh keiner, ausser vielleicht bei roten Ampeln und bei Vorfahrtsregeln ... Meistens zumindest.


----------



## Konov (22. Januar 2012)

Naja, einen Konsens wirds dort wohl nie geben... ambitionierte Autofahrer schimpfen immer auf die Radfahrer und umgekehrt. ^^


----------



## vollmi (22. Januar 2012)

Thoor schrieb:


> Die Grösse eines Autos ist scheissegal. Entscheidend ist das Leistungsgewicht, also wieviel KG jedes PS bewegen muss. Und da schneiden Kleinwagen a la Punto GT mit Turbolader besser ab als manche schwere grosse Karrosse.



da sagst du was. Ich bin heute einem VW hinterhergefahren. Keine ahnung ob Polo oder Golf, war hinten komplett clean.
Also bis 100 hatte ich echt Mühe dran zu bleiben. Da ist sicher was dran gemacht worden. Aber mir gefallen Autos die von aussen wie Sparbrötchen aussehen aber den Wolf unter der Motorhaube haben.

mfg René


----------



## Legendary (22. Januar 2012)

vollmi schrieb:


> da sagst du was. Ich bin heute einem VW hinterhergefahren. Keine ahnung ob Polo oder Golf, war hinten komplett clean.
> Also bis 100 hatte ich echt Mühe dran zu bleiben. Da ist sicher was dran gemacht worden. Aber mir gefallen Autos die von aussen wie Sparbrötchen aussehen aber den Wolf unter der Motorhaube haben.
> 
> mfg René



Joa...sowas á la 2er Golf mit VR6 Umbau drin oder so.  Außen pfui - innen hui!    Wobei ich lieber auf ein gepflegtes modernes Auto stehe. Aber vielleicht kauf ich mir irgendwann mal einen schönen Corsa B GSI wenn er dann ein Youngtimer wird. Da ich 7 Jahre lang nen Corsa gefahren hab und das eigentlich schon als Jugendlicher mein Traumauto war will ich mal später in Nostalgie schwelgen...und dann lecker mit 109 PS und 900 KG Leergewicht rumheizen.


----------



## Manowar (22. Januar 2012)

Spectrumizer..jag mir keine Angst ein! Ich dachte du machst wieder mein Account kaputt 



Thoor schrieb:


> Gesegnet seiin Manowar, Gott des Strassenverkehrs.
> 
> Ich HASSE diese Rad und Moped Fahrer.... spätestens seit einer von rechts ohne Vortritt bei Rot über die Ampel ist, mir volle Kanülle in die Seite rein und mich dann beleidigt und beschimpft hat als ich erste Hilfe leisten wollte. Ne Entschuldigung oder ein Dankeschön kam bis heute nicht.






Hatte vor kurzem was ähnliches, aber wenn der mir ne Macke reingemacht hätte, wäre das eh ganz anders verlaufen:
Fahre ganz gemütlich hier her (Innerorts) und auf einmal zieht ein Radfahrer einfach raus (vom Bürgersteig auf die Straße). Ich musste voll in die Eisen gehen und ihn hat das wohl überrascht und er hat sich aufs Maul gelegt.
Als ich dann ausstieg, um nach ihm zu schauen, tritt der mir einfach in den Bauch?!  
Er bekam sein blaues Auge und ich fuhr weiter.

Lustig find ich die Fahradfahrer auch mit "Wir fahren kein Auto, wir schonen die Umwelt!"
Hätte gern mal ne Studie darüber, wieviel mehr Sprit verbraucht wird, wenn Fahrradfahrer unterwegs sind.. ständiges bremsen und wieder anfahren +überholen. Wird wohl nicht wenig sein


----------



## spectrumizer (22. Januar 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Spectrumizer..jag mir keine Angst ein! Ich dachte du machst wieder mein Account kaputt






Manowar schrieb:


> Hatte vor kurzem was ähnliches, aber wenn der mir ne Macke reingemacht hätte, wäre das eh ganz anders verlaufen:
> Fahre ganz gemütlich hier her (Innerorts) und auf einmal zieht ein Radfahrer einfach raus (vom Bürgersteig auf die Straße). Ich musste voll in die Eisen gehen und ihn hat das wohl überrascht und er hat sich aufs Maul gelegt.
> Als ich dann ausstieg, um nach ihm zu schauen, tritt der mir einfach in den Bauch?!
> Er bekam sein blaues Auge und ich fuhr weiter.


WTF?!


----------



## Konov (22. Januar 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Lustig find ich die Fahradfahrer auch mit "Wir fahren kein Auto, wir schonen die Umwelt!"
> Hätte gern mal ne Studie darüber, wieviel mehr Sprit verbraucht wird, wenn Fahrradfahrer unterwegs sind.. ständiges bremsen und wieder anfahren +überholen. Wird wohl nicht wenig sein



Na wenn du mit der hanebüchenen Theorie daherkommst, kannste gleich überlegen, wieviel es mehr die Umwelt belastet, ein Auto zu bauen und wieviel ein Fahrrad.


----------



## Manowar (22. Januar 2012)

Das gleicht sich nicht aus, geh weg!


----------



## Konov (22. Januar 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Das gleicht sich nicht aus, geh weg!



Jaja


----------



## H2OTest (22. Januar 2012)

Außerdem tuen Fahrradfahrer was für ihre Gesundheit


----------



## Manowar (22. Januar 2012)

Nicht für meinen Blutdruck  

Genug mit Auto Vs Fahrrad.
War bislang ein toller Thread hier.


----------



## H2OTest (22. Januar 2012)

Joah  Naja... Ich muss gucken was ich mir als erstes Auto kaufen werde ... Ich würde ja gerne den Audi 100 von meinem Stiefonkel haben.


----------



## spectrumizer (22. Januar 2012)

Apropos Audi ... Mein (fast) neuer Audi A1, BJ 2011, Erstzulassung 06/2011, gekauft im Dezember als 2. Besitzer hat Wassereinbruch in der Heckklappe ... Plätschert richtig schön, wenn ich die Klappe aufmache und läuft auch schön die Brühe raus, je nachdem, wie stark und wie lange es geregnet hat. Ich dacht mich trifft der Schlag!


Google hat noch 'n paar Leidensgenossen geliefert, scheint am Heckspoiler zu liegen, der wohl beim Kleben in der Massenfertigung Verarbeitungs- bzw. Materialschwächen aufweist und dadurch spröde / rissig / durchlässig wird.

Werkstatttermin zur Schadensbegutachtung hab ich am Dienstag. Danach müssen die sehen, wie's mit der Reparatur ausschaut. Hoffe das geht schnell und unkompliziert von der Bühne. Von mir aus können die auch gleich die Heckklappe tauschen, will nicht wissen, wie es jetzt da innen in der Klappe aussieht, auch wegen Rost und so ... 

Zum Glück alles auf Garantie ... Trotzdem irgendwo zum kotzen.


----------



## Legendary (22. Januar 2012)

Löl...dabei halt ich eigentlich recht viel von Audi...aber ok jedes Auto hat kleine oder größere Konstruktionsmängel. Beim Audi würd ich mir aber weniger Sorgen um Rost machen, die Mühle ist doch vollverzinkt.  Ich hab bei meinem Polo keinen einzigen Rostfleck, auch nicht an den Türkanten / Motorhaube, da wo es bei den meisten Auto am ehesten sprießt.

Beim Corsa B gabs öfter das Problem, dass die B-Säule reißt, DAS find ich eher heftig. Meiner war gott sei Dank nie davon betroffen.


----------



## Manowar (23. Januar 2012)

Das erinnert mich an eine andere Geschichte:
Wollten ne Lan-Party bei mir machen.
Mein Kumpel durfte sich ein Citroen Pluriel leien.. als er hier ankam, floss Wasser aus seinem Monitor. Der Kofferraum war komplett nass!
Die Karre war damals auch frisch ausm Werk.

Halt uns mal auf dem laufenden, wie das weitergeht.. das schreit ja nach großer Rückrufaktion


----------



## sympathisant (23. Januar 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Halt uns mal auf dem laufenden, wie das weitergeht.. das schreit ja nach großer Rückrufaktion



garantiert nicht.

rückrufaktionen schädigen den ruf des herstellers. die schlagzeile "audi ruft 8000 autos wegen rost zurück" wirst du nie lesen.


bald geht die saison wieder los und ich brauch n neues bike:

ne neue honda oder ne gebrauchte harley, das ist die frage?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (23. Januar 2012)

Geschmack würde sagen: Harley.
Fahrweise würde nach Honda schreien.

Ich würd so gern Motorrad fahren.. ich weiß aber, wie ich fahren würde und das ich mich damit umbringen würde 

Und ja, motorisierte Zweiräder sind willkommen


----------



## spectrumizer (23. Januar 2012)

Rückrufaktion glaue ich auch nicht. Das Problem scheint auch nicht alle A1 zu betreffen, aber ich hab natürlich genau so einen erwischt. 

@symp: Harley natürlich.


----------



## Manowar (23. Januar 2012)

Aber wohl alle mit Spoiler?
Ne richtige Rückrufaktion natürlich nicht, aber die werden dann jetzt wohl was anders machen müssen und das auch schön umsonst.
Schau dir genau an, wo das Wasser überall hin kam. Nicht das du deswegen noch mal größere Probleme bekommst.


----------



## sympathisant (23. Januar 2012)

bei mir ists eher so:

honda - wäre die vernunftsentscheidung. wenig verbrauch, nagelneu, daher geringe folgekosten
harley - kult, unvernunft, laut, teuer (auch in zukunft, weil zu basteln gibts daran immer was)

na ein oder zwei monate sind ja noch zeit. obwohl man bei dem wetter eigentlich schon aufsteigen könnte.

aus dem alter, dass *ich* mich damit zu tode fahre bin ich raus.


----------



## Manowar (23. Januar 2012)

Das hat eher was mit der Einstellung zutun, weniger mit dem Alter.
Mein Auto bewege ich ja auch anständig.

Wenn ich mich aber doch noch entscheide, wieder in die USA zu ziehen, kommt mir ne Chopper ins Haus.

Von wieviel Unterschied spricht man da beim Verbrauch?


----------



## vollmi (23. Januar 2012)

yeah die Spiegel-Recherche wiedermal.

Neue Baustoffe im Autobau

Ne Kunststoffverbundsblattfeder hat die Corvette ja auch erst seit den 90ern. Das ist doch keine neue Erfindung.

Und Kunstoffautos gabs und gibts neben der Corvette ja auch schon einige. Ich glaub sogar der Trabi hatte doch ein Kunstoffverbundskarosse.
Und die preisen das als neueste Erfindung an?


----------



## sympathisant (23. Januar 2012)

harley (auf die schnelle im netz gefunden): Verbrauch: 3,9 L Super 95 bei ruhiger Landstraßen-Tour (80 km/h), 5 L Super 95 bei schneller Landstraßentour, bis zu 7 L Super 95 im Stop-and-Go

honda: Honda strebt für den Einspritzer einen Durchschnittsverbrauch von nur 3,7 Litern an.

also sooo gross wird der unterschied im verbauch nicht sein. versucherung und steuern werden für die harley sicherlich mehr kosten. dazu wird man immer was zu schrauben und zu basteln haben. wobei ich nichtmal weiss, ob ich die zeit dafür finde. dazu kommt, dass auch die gebrauchte harley locker 2000 mehr kostet als die neue honda. ich glaub ich merk schon worauf es hinausläuft ...


----------



## spectrumizer (23. Januar 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Aber wohl alle mit Spoiler?
> Ne richtige Rückrufaktion natürlich nicht, aber die werden dann jetzt wohl was anders machen müssen und das auch schön umsonst.
> Schau dir genau an, wo das Wasser überall hin kam. Nicht das du deswegen noch mal größere Probleme bekommst.


Leider eben nicht alle mit Spoiler. Gibt scheinbar auch 'ne ganze Menge A1 mit Spoiler, die das Problem komischerweise nicht haben. Wo da genau der Wurm drin ist, weiß ich als Laie aber auch nicht. Hab nur in diversen Foren gelesen, dass es eben mit dem Kleber zusammenhängen soll, der zur Befestigung des Spoilers verwendet wurde.



vollmi schrieb:


> Ich glaub sogar der Trabi hatte doch ein Kunstoffverbundskarosse.


Ne ne, der Trabbi war wirklich nur Pappe mit irgendwelchen Kleber- oder Verbundmaterialien, damit das ganze hart und (naja) "stabil" wird. Aber Kunststoffverbund war das nicht.


----------



## Ogil (23. Januar 2012)

Entscheidungen sind immer so ne Sache - ich ueberlege auch schon seit Wochen (und hab auch noch ein paar Wochen zum Ueberlegen), was ich Auto-maessig dieses Jahr will. Entweder einfach meinen MX-3 gegen die etwas fixere V6-Version eintauschen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das waere sogar relativ vernuenftig, weil das doch sogar ein relativ praktisches Auto ist (4-Sitzer, grosser Kofferraum) - und dabei trotzdem Spass am Fahren bietet.

Oder doch (und eigentlich will ich den unbedingt) nen MR2-Mk1:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der waere dann nicht mehr so praktisch (2-Sitzer, vernachlaessigbarer Kofferraum) - aber dafuer bekommt man ein markantes Auto (ich hasse die rundgelutschten modernen Einheitskisten) mit wenig Gewicht, guter Leistung (vor allem wenn man einen Super Charger findet) und Mittelmotor \o/


----------



## Doofkatze (23. Januar 2012)

Ich fahre nen 65 PS Toyota Yaris und liebe es, mit 170 kmh mitten auf der Autobahn einem eigentlich schnelleren Auto ne Lichthupe zu geben, wenn dieses mich vorher so richtig genervt hat und nun hinter dem nächsten Auto hängt :-)


----------



## bkeleanor (23. Januar 2012)

Ich schaue mich seit letztem märz nach einem passat cc um.
warte aber immer noch auf den richtigen occassion :-)

hab zwar eigentlich ein top auto, seitdem ich die kolbendichtringe ersetzen lassen habe und er einen normal ölverbrauch hat.

trotzdem suchen macht laune und kostet nichts.


----------



## spectrumizer (23. Januar 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Ich fahre nen 65 PS Toyota Yaris und liebe es, mit 170 kmh mitten auf der Autobahn einem eigentlich schnelleren Auto ne Lichthupe zu geben, wenn dieses mich vorher so richtig genervt hat und nun hinter dem nächsten Auto hängt :-)


Was mich in der Dunkelheit auf Autobahnen nervt sind diese krassen Xenon-Blender hinter einem und wundere mich, ob die mit Fernlicht fahren oder was. Hab auch Xenon, fahre immer mit Abblendlicht und frag mich, ob ich auf andere auch so wirke. Aber das blendet so böse im Rückspiegel, dass ich den immer umklappen muss.


----------



## Potpotom (23. Januar 2012)

Es gibt noch Rückspiegel die sich nicht automatisch verdunkeln wenn stärkeres Licht zu sehen wäre? Und das in einem Audi?


----------



## spectrumizer (23. Januar 2012)

So'n Luxus hat der nicht.


----------



## Saty (23. Januar 2012)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Was mich in der Dunkelheit auf Autobahnen nervt sind diese krassen Xenon-Blender hinter einem und wundere mich, ob die mit Fernlicht fahren oder was. Hab auch Xenon, fahre immer mit Abblendlicht und frag mich, ob ich auf andere auch so wirke. Aber das blendet so böse im Rückspiegel, dass ich den immer umklappen muss.



Das ist echt krass manchmal.

Am schlimmsten finde ich es aber auf der Landstraße, wo 5-10 Minuten nichts kommt und dann direkt mit Flutlicht und Lasershow... zumindest wirkt es so. :S
Ich spekuliere jedes mal ob es Xenonlicht, Fernlicht und/oder senkrecht falsch eingestellte höhe des Lichtes ist...


Aber was soll man groß machen? Selber Fernlicht an? Wenn er dann nicht ablendet hatte er es vielleicht nicht an gehabt und man hat Ihn mit Absicht geblendet.
Nummernschild im Dunkeln zu sehen ist auch ne Sache für sich. Und einen Auf 2Fast2Furious 180° Handbremsaction zu machen um doch noch das Nummernschild zu sehen ist glaub ich auch keine Lösung.


----------



## Elda (23. Januar 2012)

In der Sportback variante sieht der Audi A1 garnicht mal so schlecht aus.

Ja Ja die Blender nerven, wird wohl meistens an falsch eingestellten Scheinwerfern liegen.


----------



## spectrumizer (23. Januar 2012)

Elda schrieb:


> In der Sportback variante sieht der Audi A1 garnicht mal so schlecht aus.


Erkenne da ehrlich gesagt keinen Unterschied zum normalen A1, ausser vielleicht die zwei zusätzlichen Türen.


----------



## Saty (23. Januar 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Blablabla.
> 
> 
> So weiter zum eigentlichen Thema: Mach mal die ganzen Aufkleber runter...das sieht furchtbar aus, Memes sind lustig aber ich würd mir nie eins ans Auto kleben. Lieber schöne Sticker auf die Heckscheibe an der Seite hinkleben, such mal bei Ebay nach OEM Aufkleber. War 2011 großer Trend bei VW und anderen Autos, hab auch ne Shockerhand am Polo



Die Aufkleber waren schon oben...
Ich hab sie mittlerweile alle runter gemacht, bis auf das auf der Scheibe, das habe ich hoch gemacht und bleibt. :>



> Dann den Bra weg...der bringt eh nix, verkratzt nur den Lack und drunter kann sich Feuchtigkeit sammeln.



Wie vorher schon gesagt habe ich ihn nie oben, er war halt oben als ich sehen wollte wie es ausschaut und da ich kein anderes Foto parat hatte...



> Und Haubenverlängerungen kosten ned die Welt, für meinen alten Corsa hätte die damals ca. 40 Euro gekostet...brauchst halt jemanden zum schweißen und lackieren, da hilft Vitamin B natürlich ungemein. :>



Ich hatte ein Angebot mit angeschweißten Bösen Blick + Lackierung  für 350 &#8364;... das war mir viel zu viel...


----------



## H2OTest (23. Januar 2012)

Ich hab bei nem Kumpel neulich erstmal Angel Eyes in seinem 80er eingebaut


----------



## Manowar (23. Januar 2012)

Lasst uns unsere Ringe!
Hab noch nie nen Auto gesehen, wo das danach gut aussah.


----------



## H2OTest (23. Januar 2012)

wen meinst du manowar?


----------



## JokerofDarkness (23. Januar 2012)

sympathisant schrieb:


> bald geht die saison wieder los und ich brauch n neues bike:
> 
> ne neue honda oder ne gebrauchte harley, das ist die frage?
> 
> ...


Mmmh ich hab derzeit die Brutale 675 ganz oben auf dem Plan. Eigentlich hatte ich ja geplant mir dieses Jahr eine Kawa Z1000 zu kaufen. Leider hatte ich die Rechnung ohne MV Agusta gemacht, die mit ihrer kleinen Nackten für unter 9000€ ein klares Zeichen setzen wird. Meines Erachtens ein Hammerteil für den Preis und das ultimative Funbike für das Jahr 2012, aber seht selbst:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (23. Januar 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> wen meinst du manowar?


Dich! Er meint nämlich: Das Angel Eyes an den Autos bleiben, wo sie hingehören. BMW


----------



## BenNevis (23. Januar 2012)

Die heißen *Corona*'s ! ! ! 



spectrumizer schrieb:


> Was mich in der Dunkelheit auf Autobahnen nervt sind diese krassen Xenon-Blender hinter einem und wundere mich, ob die mit Fernlicht fahren oder was. Hab auch Xenon, fahre immer mit Abblendlicht und frag mich, ob ich auf andere auch so wirke. Aber das blendet so böse im Rückspiegel, dass ich den immer umklappen muss.



Ich glaub das hat mehrere Gründe: Blau hat anscheinend auf viele Leute eine Anziehungskraft da direkt reinzuschauen. 
Dann gibts natürlich noch die Menschen die sich irgendwelche blauen Funzeln ins Auto reinhauen.
Und die tollen D.I.Y.-Nachrüst(bastel)sätze sind auch nicht das wahre.
Man soll ja nicht mal selber die Brenner wechseln - aufgrund der Hochspannung und weil die Scheinwerfer wieder justiert werden sollten. Was übrigens bei jedem Leuchtmittelwechsel gemacht werden sollte...

Ich find Xenon sollte mittlerweile zur Serienausstattung gehören. Man sieht einfach wesentlich mehr Nachts.
Halogen blendet sehr viel schlimmer...


----------



## Manowar (24. Januar 2012)

Wäääh.. ich will nen Zweirad 



BenNevis schrieb:


> Die heißen *Corona*'s ! ! !



Falls du jetzt die Ringe meintest, bist du mit "Celis" besser dran


----------



## sympathisant (24. Januar 2012)

Geiles Teil. :-)

Aber wenn, dann schwarz. Versteh gar nicht wieso überhaupt andere Farben rausgebracht werden.


----------



## spectrumizer (24. Januar 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Halt uns mal auf dem laufenden, wie das weitergeht..


Auto is nun in der Audi Service Werkstatt. Hab 'nen A3 Leihwagen kostenlos bekommen. 

Hoffe die finden das Problem und bekommen es gelöst.


----------



## Manowar (24. Januar 2012)

Das hat Audi wohl besser drauf, als BMW..

Wenn ich mein Auto abgeb, bekomm ich einen Mini.
Wenn mein Vater seinen M3 abgibt, bekommt er einen.. Mini!


----------



## Deathstyle (24. Januar 2012)

Die Mutter von nem Kumpel hat nen Mini Cooper Coupé S, der macht richtig Laune wenn man den nicht unbedingt jeden Tag fahren muss!
Ist halt wie Kart fahren und bei dem Gewicht macht das Beschleunigen auch echt Spaß.. oah und wie tief man sitzt. Die Kisten haben schon ihren Charme.


----------



## spectrumizer (24. Januar 2012)

Ja, Mini sind nett. Was mich nur total pervers abturnt ist dieser RIESENTACHO in der Mitte. Wenn die den, wie bei jedem anderen Auto auch, dahin packen, wo er hingehört, wäre Mini auch interessant für mich. Aber so ... Nääääää ... *schüttel*


----------



## sympathisant (24. Januar 2012)

stimmt. geht gar nicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potpotom (24. Januar 2012)

Örks... das sieht in der Tat fürchterlich aus. Noch schlimmer sind aber diese digitalen Dinger bei Citroen bspw.


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. Januar 2012)

Soll das "retro" aussehen oder sowas?

Gefällt mir überhaupt nicht... Bin noch nie einen Mini gefahren, aber stört das nicht ein bisschen, wenn das Tacho so dick in der Mitte und nicht hinterm Lenkrad ist?


----------



## Manowar (24. Januar 2012)

Es stört sehr und ist noch hässlicher, als auf den Bildern.


----------



## spectrumizer (24. Januar 2012)

Ja, sieht einfach nur verboten aus. Der Punkt ist halt auch, dass man immer den Blick von der Straße nehmen muss, um zu sehen, wie schnell man gerade fährt.


----------



## Potpotom (24. Januar 2012)

Vllt. ist der so platziert damit alle Fahrgäste in Panik ausbrechen können ohne vorher zu fragen wie schnell man ist.


----------



## Magogan (24. Januar 2012)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Vllt. ist der so platziert damit alle Fahrgäste in Panik ausbrechen können ohne vorher zu fragen wie schnell man ist.


Hmm, kann man mit einem Mini denn so schnell fahren? 

Ok, 238 km/h bei 211 PS ist max. laut Wikipedia ...

Für 211 PS aber ziemlich wenig ...


----------



## spectrumizer (24. Januar 2012)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Vllt. ist der so platziert damit alle Fahrgäste in Panik ausbrechen können ohne vorher zu fragen wie schnell man ist.


Ja, genau das habe ich in Reviews auch immer gelesen / gehört: "Zartbesaitete Insassen können hier leichter Angstzustände bekommen, da sie immer den Tacho im Blickfeld haben." 



Magogan schrieb:


> Hmm, kann man mit einem Mini denn so schnell fahren?


Ja na klar, 'n ordentlicher Mini geht ab, wie Schmidt's Katze. Weiß noch, dass ich mal mit 'nem neuen Ford Mondeo ~160km/h auf der Autobahn in der linken Spur unterwegs war und nicht rechts rüberwollte, weil da weiter vorn so'n Schleicher war und schon 'n paar Autos hinter dem waren. Haben also alle darauf gewartet, dass der da vorn rechts rübermacht und die Spur freigibt. Hinter mir hat 'n Mini gedrängelt, aber wie schon gesagt: Wozu rechts rüber, wenn sich's eh nicht lohnt? Irgendwann wurde es dem hinter mir zu blöd, zieht rechts rüber, gibt Gas und hat mich in nichtmal 2 Sekunden überholt, nur um dann vor mir wieder links rüberzuziehen und dann dem nächsten an der Stoßstange zu kleben.  Aber davon abgesehen hat's mich schon beeindruckt, wieviel Zug der Mini bei 160 noch entfaltet.

Aber scheinbar haben die bei Mini das inzwischen auch verstanden, dass die mit dem Riesentacho in der Mitte Kunden verlieren: http://www.auto.de/magazin/showArticle/article/55195/Erwischt-Erlkoenig-Mini-Cooper-Mini-ohne-Mini-Tacho


----------



## Magogan (24. Januar 2012)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Ja na klar, 'n ordentlicher Mini geht ab, wie Schmidt's Katze. Weiß noch, dass ich mal mit 'nem neuen Ford Mondeo ~160km/h auf der Autobahn in der linken Spur unterwegs war und nicht rechts rüberwollte, weil da weiter vorn so'n Schleicher war und schon 'n paar Autos hinter dem waren. Haben also alle darauf gewartet, dass der da vorn rechts rübermacht und die Spur freigibt. Hinter mir hat 'n Mini gedrängelt, aber wie schon gesagt: Wozu rechts rüber, wenn sich's eh nicht lohnt? Irgendwann wurde es dem hinter mir zu blöd, zieht rechts rüber, gibt Gas und hat mich in nichtmal 2 Sekunden überholt, nur um dann vor mir wieder links rüberzuziehen und dann dem nächsten an der Stoßstange zu kleben.  Aber davon abgesehen hat's mich schon beeindruckt, wieviel Zug der Mini bei 160 noch entfaltet.
> 
> Aber scheinbar haben die bei Mini das inzwischen auch verstanden, dass die mit dem Riesentacho in der Mitte Kunden verlieren: http://www.auto.de/m...ohne-Mini-Tacho


Ach, beschleunigen kann man auch mit anderen Autos - und auch ohne Tacho in der Mitte schafft man es, dass Mitfahrer aussteigen wollen xD

Meine Mutter wollte schon nach den ersten 20 Metern aussteigen, weil ich zu schnell beschleunigt habe ... Das hat sie davon, wenn sie mir einen 3er BMW schenkt ...  

Manchmal verstehe ich meine Eltern echt nicht ... Bei der Versicherung wollten die auch nicht den Opel Corsa auf mich und den 3er BMW auf sich anmelden, obwohl das günstiger gewesen wäre ... Tja, solange ich das nicht bezahlen muss, sollen sie das selbst entscheiden, ist mir auch egal, ich kanns ja nicht ändern ... aber trotzdem seltsam 
*
Was muss ich eigentlich beim Kauf von Sommerreifen beachten?*
In der Zulassung steht nur: 205/55R16 91W

Muss ich beim Kauf noch mehr beachten oder reicht das als Angabe?


----------



## spectrumizer (24. Januar 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Meine Mutter wollte schon nach den ersten 20 Metern aussteigen, weil ich zu schnell beschleunigt habe ... Das hat sie davon, wenn sie mir einen 3er BMW schenkt ...


Hehehehe.  Da ist meine Mutter abgehärteter. Haben mal zusammen 'nen Ausflug in ihre alte Heimat gemacht, neuen Ford Mondeo von SIXT gemietet (hatte damals noch kein eigenes). Die hat sich sogar gefreut, als ich beim Anfahren da mal ordentlich auf's Gas gedrückt habe und es uns in die Sitze gepresst hat und selbst bei 200 auf der AB ist sie noch entspannt geblieben. 

Bzgl. Reifen: Keine Ahnung.


----------



## bkeleanor (24. Januar 2012)

Das mit dem mittel tacho ist retro! es wurde von den alten minis übernommen.
hinter dem lenkrad ist nur der drehzahlmesser.

zusammen mit den absolut stylischen kippschaltern ist der grosse tacho in der mitte das beste vom mini. die dinger sind sonst einfach zu teuer und zu hässlich.

(bild: rally edition)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sympathisant (24. Januar 2012)

wegen der reifen:

seit ein paar jahren steht in den papieren nur noch eine reifengrösse. völlig schwachsinng, da es auch x andere reifen gibt die du fahren darfst. also beim hersteller erkundigen (notfalls tuns auch foren, werkstätten oder freunde) und mit dem wissen dann reifen kaufen. und bei einer kontrolle hoffen, dass der mann in grün sich nicht wegen der reifen aufregt.

schwachsinnige regelung. aber ist so gewollt.


----------



## Magogan (24. Januar 2012)

sympathisant schrieb:


> wegen der reifen:
> 
> seit ein paar jahren steht in den papieren nur noch eine reifengrösse. völlig schwachsinng, da es auch x andere reifen gibt die du fahren darfst. also beim hersteller erkundigen (notfalls tuns auch foren, werkstätten oder freunde) und mit dem wissen dann reifen kaufen. und bei einer kontrolle hoffen, dass der mann in grün sich nicht wegen der reifen aufregt.
> 
> schwachsinnige regelung. aber ist so gewollt.


Ja, ich will aber wissen, welche Reifen (also ohne Felgen) ich genau kaufen muss, denn die Felgen habe ich ja schon ...  Also reichen zum Reifenkauf da die Angaben aus der Zulassung oder brauch ich noch weitere Informationen?


----------



## Potpotom (24. Januar 2012)

Warum guckst du nicht einfach auf die Reifen die JETZT drauf sind und holst die gleichen Dimensionen? 

Aber, in dem europäischen Fahrzeugschein (oder wie man das nennen soll) sind ALLE Reifentypen verzeichnet die für dein Fahrzeug zugelassen sind.


----------



## Manowar (24. Januar 2012)

Zeig mir mal deine Felgen und ich kann dir warscheinlich schon weiterhelfen  
Du erzählst in jedem Satz, dass du nen 3er BMW hast, weißt aber nichtmal, welche Reifen du brauchst O_o
Vllt würde es auch einfach helfen, wenn du mal schaust, was momentan montiert ist?

Bei ner 18Zoll Felge, würdest du jedenfalls schonmal kein R16 aufziehen können ^^ 



Potpotom schrieb:


> Aber, in dem europäischen Fahrzeugschein (oder wie man das nennen soll) sind ALLE Reifentypen verzeichnet die für dein Fahrzeug zugelassen sind.


Jain
Ich musste meine 265er eintragen lassen, weil nur 255 und 275 eingetragen waren


----------



## Potpotom (24. Januar 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Jain
> Ich musste meine 265er eintragen lassen, weil nur 255 und 275 eingetragen waren


Gab es eine Begründung wieso die nicht mit drin standen? Ich durfte auch schon nachtragen lassen weil die Dimension vom Werk aus schlicht nicht vorgesehen war, aber sind wir ehrlich, bei Reifen dieser Dimension für "normale" PKWs ist das verschmerzbar.

Somit hast nat. Recht... nicht ALLE Reifentypen sondern die alle handelsüblichen Reifentypen sind dort verzeichnet.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (24. Januar 2012)

sympathisant schrieb:


> Geiles Teil. :-)
> 
> Aber wenn, dann schwarz. Versteh gar nicht wieso überhaupt andere Farben rausgebracht werden.


Die ist dann wenn auch in schwarz geplant.



Magogan schrieb:


> Ok, 238 km/h bei 211 PS ist max. laut Wikipedia ...
> 
> Für 211 PS aber ziemlich wenig ...


Was haben die Pferdestärken mit der Endgeschwindigkeit zu tun? Zumal die Endgeschwindigkeit auch nicht wirklich wichtig ist. Mein Dicker läuft laut Tacho etwas über 280km/h. Das bin ich bisher einmal zum Testen gefahren und Ende.


----------



## spectrumizer (24. Januar 2012)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Mein Dicker läuft laut Tacho etwas über 280km/h. Das bin ich bisher einmal zum Testen gefahren und Ende.


Würde mich mal interessieren, was so'n Vehikel bei 280 an Sprit säuft.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (24. Januar 2012)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Würde mich mal interessieren, was so'n Vehikel bei 280 an Sprit säuft.


Bei 280km/h hast Du andere Prioritäten, als sich um den Spritverbrauch zu kümmern. Zudem denke ich auch, dass es den Leuten die so ein Auto fahren in dem Moment schlichtweg egal ist.


----------



## BenNevis (24. Januar 2012)

Verbrauch ist doch relativ  Außerdem macht's Spaß

Mit meinem 335er hab ich mal 17,6l geschafft. A7, Nachts Würzburg - Ulm.

Hatte ich mit einem Leihwagen (Nissan irgendwas) in den USA auch, allerdings bei ~120km/h - und der hatte keine 306 Pferde!



Magogan schrieb:


> Hmm, kann man mit einem Mini denn so schnell fahren?
> 
> Ok, 238 km/h bei 211 PS ist max. laut Wikipedia ...
> 
> Für 211 PS aber ziemlich wenig ...


Übrigens ist mein Auto trotz der vielen PS auf 250 abgeregelt


----------



## Saty (25. Januar 2012)

Ich habe jetzt mal die ganzen Aufkleber entfernt und das VW-Logo neu lackiert.
Zudem habe ich mal test halber Schweinwerferblenden drauf gemacht.

Vorher:


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nachher:



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potpotom (25. Januar 2012)

Demia schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt mal die ganzen Aufkleber entfernt und das VW-Logo neu lackiert.
> Zudem habe ich mal test halber Schweinwerferblenden drauf gemacht.


Mir gefällt der Golf insgesamt ja nicht so...  aber ohne die schäbigen Aufkleber sieht er schon um Welten besser aus.


----------



## Saty (25. Januar 2012)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Mir gefällt der Golf insgesamt ja nicht so...  aber ohne die schäbigen Aufkleber sieht er schon um Welten besser aus.



Ich hab das Auto halt damals günstig bekommen, wurde halt schon viel dran rumgebastelt.
Der sah zu beginn noch schlimmer aus und wenn ich mehr Geld und Zeit hätte würde ich ihn auch besser zurecht drehen


----------



## Magogan (25. Januar 2012)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Was haben die Pferdestärken mit der Endgeschwindigkeit zu tun? Zumal die Endgeschwindigkeit auch nicht wirklich wichtig ist. Mein Dicker läuft laut Tacho etwas über 280km/h. Das bin ich bisher einmal zum Testen gefahren und Ende.


Der Luftwiderstand nimmt mit der Geschwindigkeit quadratisch zu, d.h., dass er bei 200 km/h 4 mal so hoch ist wie bei 100 km/h. Außerdem ist der Luftwiderstand von der Querschnittsfläche und der Form abhängig. Wenn man die beiden letzten Werte nicht ändert (was z.B. durch Verbessern der Form und Verringern der Querschnittsfläche möglich wäre), so ist die Kraft, die zum Bewegen des Autos benutzt wird, die einzige entscheidende Größe für die maximale Geschwindigkeit. Folglich fährt ein Auto mit 100 PS nur halb so schnell wie eines mit 400 PS, sofern beide die gleiche Form und Größe haben.

Also hat die Leistung schon einiges mit der Höchstgeschwindigkeit zu tun 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja, die Dichte (der Flüssigkeit oder des Gases) ist natürlich auch entscheidend, aber die Dichte von Luft ändert sich ja nicht wesentlich^^


----------



## Potpotom (25. Januar 2012)

Mein Traktor hat 580PS... das is ne Rakete.


----------



## Ogil (25. Januar 2012)

@Demia: Jepp - schaut wirklich viel besser aus ohne den ganzen Schnulli.

@Potpotom: Du musst ihn nur windschnittiger machen 


Ansonsten: Die wenigen Supercharged MR2-Mk1s die man hier findet kosten alle viel zu viel. Einen "normalen" findet man fuer £1500-£2000 in sehr gutem Zustand (mit Bastelbedarf auch schon unter £1000), fuer einen Supercharged darf man gleich das Doppelte zahlen. Und die Versicherung wird dann wahrscheinlich auch direkt mehr kosten, weil alle Supercharged Japan-Importe sind


----------



## spectrumizer (25. Januar 2012)

So, A1 ist wieder da. Eben abgeholt. Lag nicht am Spoiler sondern an den Rückleuchten. Da schien der Kleber irgendwie durchlässig / undicht gewesen zu sein und da ist die Brühe so richtig schön reingelaufen. Rückleuchten wurden getauscht, Heck wurde paar mal abgeduscht, ist nun dicht. Klingt gut, ging schnell, bin zufrieden.  Hoffentlich ist's nun auch wirklich dicht. Aber das wird der nächste Regen / Schnee zeigen.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (25. Januar 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Der Luftwiderstand nimmt mit der Geschwindigkeit quadratisch zu, d.h., dass er bei 200 km/h 4 mal so hoch ist wie bei 100 km/h. Außerdem ist der Luftwiderstand von der Querschnittsfläche und der Form abhängig. Wenn man die beiden letzten Werte nicht ändert (was z.B. durch Verbessern der Form und Verringern der Querschnittsfläche möglich wäre), so ist die Kraft, die zum Bewegen des Autos benutzt wird, die einzige entscheidende Größe für die maximale Geschwindigkeit. Folglich fährt ein Auto mit 100 PS nur halb so schnell wie eines mit 400 PS, sofern beide die gleiche Form und Größe haben.
> 
> Also hat die Leistung schon einiges mit der Höchstgeschwindigkeit zu tun
> 
> ...


So und nun baust Du in Dein windschnittiges 400 PS Gerät ein extrem kurz übersetztes Getriebe ein. Na merkste was?


----------



## Thoor (25. Januar 2012)

Demia schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt mal die ganzen Aufkleber entfernt und das VW-Logo neu lackiert.
> Zudem habe ich mal test halber Schweinwerferblenden drauf gemacht.



Also ich find Golf ja wirklich zum davonlaufen, ich kann die Autos nicht ausstehen. Aber deiner gefällt mir irgendwie, vorallem die Farbe find ich absolut klasse! Ich würde jetz den Scheibenwischer hinten rausnehmen, die Heckleuchten durch Original geschwärzte wechslen und die Scheinwerferblenden weglassen, lieber die Haube verlängern 

Ach, der Auspuff hängt schief  Wasn das fürn Teil? Remus? Fox? Knallst dir nen Friedrich drunter, dann weisste was rumst =D


----------



## Magogan (25. Januar 2012)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> So und nun baust Du in Dein windschnittiges 400 PS Gerät ein extrem kurz übersetztes Getriebe ein. Na merkste was?


Es ist trotzdem doppelt so schnell wie das 100 PS Auto - rein theoretisch. Entscheidend ist auf jeden Fall die Kraft, mit der das Auto bewegt wird - und die ist bei mehr Leistung eben normalerweise höher.

Aber wieso fährt denn ein 100 PS Auto bis zu 200 km/h, während ein Lamborghini mit 640 PS ca. 330 km/h schafft? Irgendwas hab ich wohl bei der Rechnung nicht bedacht ... hmm ...


----------



## Manowar (25. Januar 2012)

Kraft ist aber Nm 

Ihr verwuschtelt euch nen bißchen


----------



## Magogan (25. Januar 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Kraft ist aber Nm
> 
> Ihr verwuschtelt euch nen bißchen


1 Nm = 1 J = 1 W*s ... Also Arbeit/Energie


----------



## Manowar (25. Januar 2012)

Da will man zwischen euch schlichten und jetzt häng ich da auch noch mit drin  

Also sag ich mal eher Hallo Joker 

Wie kannst du annehmen, das ein 400ps Auto mit nem extrem kurzen Getriebe noch schneller ist?
Es gibt div. Autos die für Wettbewerbe genau sowas bekommen und dann nicht nur das Getriebe, sondern noch das Hinterachsgetriebe (Dif.).
Mit der Übersetzung und der zur verfügung stehenden Gänge, kann das Ding vllt nur noch 160kmh fahren.

Wie Potpotom schon sagte, hat er in seinem Träkker 500 irgendwas PS. Fährt der schnell? Nö

Vor jedem Rennen, bekommen die Fahrzeuge andere Getriebe etc, um für die Strecke den passenden Bereich abzudecken.
F1 Wagen fahren meist auch nur schlappe 330, obwohl sie deutlich schneller könnten.

Ein 100PS Auto kann deinem 400ps Auto -auf kurzer Strecke- locker davon fahren, wenn er darauf abgestimmt ist.
Wenn eine Strecke dann sehr kurvenreich ist, wird dieser auch gewinnen


----------



## JokerofDarkness (25. Januar 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Es ist trotzdem doppelt so schnell wie das 100 PS Auto - rein theoretisch. Entscheidend ist auf jeden Fall die Kraft, mit der das Auto bewegt wird - und die ist bei mehr Leistung eben normalerweise höher.
> 
> Aber wieso fährt denn ein 100 PS Auto bis zu 200 km/h, während ein Lamborghini mit 640 PS ca. 330 km/h schafft? Irgendwas hab ich wohl bei der Rechnung nicht bedacht ... hmm ...


Alter - der Typ, der nicht weiß, welche Reifen er kaufen muss, will mir jetzt einen erzählen. Mann - Du kriegst nicht mal mit, was ich mit meiner Aussage sagen wollte - oder!?


----------



## JokerofDarkness (25. Januar 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Also sag ich mal eher Hallo Joker


Moin! 



Manowar schrieb:


> Da will man zwischen euch schlichten und jetzt häng ich da auch noch mit drin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich wollte ja nur durch die Blume sagen, wieso die PS bei einer Endgeschwindigkeit von 238km/h nicht nur alleine zu betrachten sind. War offensichtlich zu subtil.


----------



## Manowar (25. Januar 2012)

Erinnert mich gerade hier dran  http://www.tuning-fans.de/vw-golf/36468-mehr-zilinder-aufmotzen.html


----------



## JokerofDarkness (25. Januar 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Erinnert mich gerade hier dran  http://www.tuning-fa...-aufmotzen.html


Hättest mal im November was gesagt, da hatte ich gerade noch ein Paar "Zilinder" übrig.


----------



## Magogan (25. Januar 2012)

Mir ging es auch nur um die physikalischen Zusammenhänge ...

Aber irgendwas stimmt da trotzdem nicht, woran liegt denn das nun genau, dass ein Auto mit vierfacher Leistung nicht mal annähernd doppelt so schnell fahren kann?


----------



## MasterXoX (25. Januar 2012)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Hättest mal im November was gesagt, da hatte ich gerade noch ein Paar "Zilinder" übrig.



Bahaha
Das hat im Honda Forum auch die Runde gemacht 
Also der Thread^^


----------



## BenNevis (25. Januar 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Mir ging es auch nur um die physikalischen Zusammenhänge ...
> 
> Aber irgendwas stimmt da trotzdem nicht, woran liegt denn das nun genau, dass ein Auto mit vierfacher Leistung nicht mal annähernd doppelt so schnell fahren kann?



ohne das ich mich da genauer auskenne: so Dinge wie Luftwiderstand, Reibungswiderstand im Getriebe und auf der Straße...
deine Formel hilft dir vielleicht in Physik, aber nicht in der Praxis.
Es gibt ja noch verdammt viele Parameter mehr  die da berücksichtigt werden müssen.

Ein leichtes Auto mit viel PS müsste ja theoritesch ungeheur schnell sein - aber im endeffekt bringt es die Leistung gar ned auf die Straße, weil es an Gewicht fehlt...


----------



## vollmi (26. Januar 2012)

Als ich meinen Jeep auf plus 2 PS getunt habe, ist er auch nicht wesentlich schneller geworden. Müsste also noch was an der Uebersetzung machen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bkeleanor (26. Januar 2012)

uh das gespann gefällt mir.


----------



## Manowar (26. Januar 2012)

Nen Pferd hat aber im Durchschnitt 24ps


----------



## Thoor (26. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Heute bestellt, bald meins *-*


----------



## vollmi (26. Januar 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Nen Pferd hat aber im Durchschnitt 24ps



Das bezweifle ich. 20Ps vielleicht Spitze für sehr sehr kurze Zeit aber der Durchschnitt dürfte weit darunter liegen.


----------



## Manowar (26. Januar 2012)

Musste natürlich direkt nachschauen *g*
Die Höchstleistung und für kurze Zeit, sind die 24ps.
Im Durschnitt ists sogar wirklich nur 1ps


----------



## vollmi (26. Januar 2012)

Mein Audo hält auch keine Polizei mehr auf. Nicht mit dem Nummernschild 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (27. Januar 2012)

Ich würde meinen..gerade deswegen 
Aber sieht gut aus.
Würde meinem auch gern mal nen Motto verpassen.

Da fällt mir der hier ein:
Bat-Ram!

Ich find den sexy! Wäre absolut nen Auto für mich und ich bin zur Zeit echt am schwächeln.. aber flott unterwegs sein, kann man damit nun wirklich nicht mehr



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=3BX70NbwN-I[/youtube]


----------



## vollmi (27. Januar 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Ich würde meinen..gerade deswegen
> Aber sieht gut aus.
> Würde meinem auch gern mal nen Motto verpassen.



Was denn für eins?

Ich bin grad etwas am hadern ob ich das Umbrella Logo nicht auf die Tür kleben soll. Werde ich wohl mal n Zeitchen machen, vielleicht gefällts mir ja 



> Da fällt mir der hier ein:
> Bat-Ram!



Ui der ist heiss. Unterschätz die Teile nicht. Bekannter hat seinen Cummins auch tiefer gelegt. Der 6.5Liter Diesel geht mal so richtig zur Sache. Sportliches Fahren umschreibt das Fahrgefühl nur sehr unzureichend 

mfG René


----------



## Manowar (28. Januar 2012)

Bei mir käme da aber nur der SRT10 oder der große Hemi ins Haus. (übrigens auch nur die 3. Baureihe)

Cummins geht nur klar, wenn da so Wolken rauskommen  :
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ixAMwN11cfQ[/youtube]

Trotzdem biste damit nicht flott unterwegs.
Der Luftwiderstand ist zu hoch. 
Das Gewicht ~2,5t. 
Kein Gewicht auf der Hinterachse.
Natürlich treiben einen 250kw oder gar 370kw ziemlich nach vorn. Aber geradeaus fahren kann jeder  


Mit dem Motto ist ne gute Frage. Wirkt bei meinem sehr schnell, sehr billig.
Das Ding mit dem Umbrella Logo ist halt auch.. wer kennt es?
Wenn du es riesig auf der Tür hast, werden dich so viele Leute nerven "was issn das fürn Schnickschnack", dass du es irgendwann entnervt abmachst.
Wenns irgendwo in klein ist, werden es die Leute trotzdem noch erkennen und grinsen


----------



## Potpotom (30. Januar 2012)

So Leute... nach langen Querelen mit meiner Versicherung, meinem Ford-Händler bei dem ich bisher knapp 250.000€ in neue Autos investierte und den Ford-Werken - verabschiede ich mich von Ford.

Gesucht wird ein sportliches Mittelklassefahrzeug... Leistungstechnisch dem Ford Focus RS nah mit nem Budget von ca. 35.000€. 

Ideen? Vorschläge?

Bin grad n bissl unentschlossen - hab fest damit gerechnet eine neue Pflaume zu holen. 

Schwanke irgendwie zwischen dem Evo und dem Lancer, wirklicher Vor- und Nachteile kann ich bei beiden nich sehen. Der Evo ist etwas auffälliger was ich beim Focus RS ja schon mochte. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mitsubishi Lancer Evolution X




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Subaru Impreza WRX STI 4D

Nach der langen Zeit des Fronttriebelns wäre Allrad natürlich ne schicke Steigerung... argh... Forenuser hier die zu beiden was sagen können?

Aus welchem Land der Hersteller kommt ist mir egal - bin da nicht fixiert.


----------



## Saty (30. Januar 2012)

Scirocco 1.4 TSI


----------



## Potpotom (30. Januar 2012)

Demia schrieb:


> Scirocco 1.4 TSI


Ne 1,4L-Maschiene... ist n bissl dünn wenn ich ehrlich sein soll. Schaut aber ganz schick aus.


----------



## bkeleanor (30. Januar 2012)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Aus welchem Land der Hersteller kommt ist mir egal - bin da nicht fixiert.



Hast du auch eine Limite was das Alter des Fahrzeugs angeht?
Wie wärs mit einem M3 (e46) oder S4/ S6 vielleicht sogar RS 4/6


----------



## Potpotom (30. Januar 2012)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Hast du auch eine Limite was das Alter des Fahrzeugs angeht?
> Wie wärs mit einem M3 (e46) oder S4/ S6 vielleicht sogar RS 4/6


Also ich hätte schon ganz gerne einen Neuwagen, maximal Jahreswagen mit wenigern Kilometern auf dem Buckel. 

M3 und Konsorten sind aber dann doch nicht ganz meine Preisklasse - wobei die nat. ihren besonderen Reiz haben.


----------



## bkeleanor (30. Januar 2012)

ja wenns ein neu bzw. jahreswagen sein soll, siehts anderst aus.


----------



## Ogil (30. Januar 2012)

Wenn es von der Form her aehnlich wie der Focus sein soll: Vielleicht auch mal den Volvo C30 anschauen? Als R-Design-Version bekommst Du den mit einer 2.5l-Turbo-Engine mit immerhin 230PS. Der ist zwar nicht ganz so auffaellig - eher ein wenig dezent anders...


----------



## Konov (30. Januar 2012)

Der Volvo C30 sieht aber am Heck ziemlich komisch aus, finde ich.
Ist natürlich geschmackssache.

Optisch finde ich persönlich den Mitsubishi am besten. Ich hab auch mal gelesen, dass die Autos von denen generell sehr zuverlässig sein sollen.


----------



## Manowar (30. Januar 2012)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Ne 1,4L-Maschiene... ist n bissl dünn wenn ich ehrlich sein soll. Schaut aber ganz schick aus.




Hehe..
Die haben inzwischen alle die selben Motoren.
Da spielst du ne neue Software drauf, baust dir größere Bremsen dran und vllt noch ein anderes Diff und du hast deinen Renner


----------



## bkeleanor (30. Januar 2012)

Mano ist das eigentlich die M version in deiner sig?


----------



## Ogil (30. Januar 2012)

Ausserdem hat der Scirocco R eine 2l-Maschine mit 265PS - also nicht sooo duenn. Wobei man dann auch sehr schnell ueber den 35k&#8364; liegt. Selbst eine andere Farbe als weiss kostet extra...


----------



## Manowar (30. Januar 2012)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Mano ist das eigentlich die M version in deiner sig?



Mein kleiner pseudo M  
Aber die Emmi kommt, wenn mein nächstes Produkt gut läuft.
Wenn man ne Emmi fährt, braucht man nen 5000Euro Puffer und das würd ich momentan nicht ausgeben wollen.

Aber warum kannst du meine Sig eigentlich sehen und ich nicht?


----------



## Saty (30. Januar 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Aber warum kannst du meine Sig eigentlich sehen und ich nicht?



Browser cache


----------



## spectrumizer (30. Januar 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Aber warum kannst du meine Sig eigentlich sehen und ich nicht?


Ich seh sie auch nicht mehr. Das Bild scheint wohl hinüber zu sein, evtl. hat's ImageShack gelöscht? http://img130.imageshack.us/img130/6608/signaturvh.jpg -> 404 - Not found


----------



## MasterXoX (30. Januar 2012)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Ich seh sie auch nicht mehr. Das Bild scheint wohl hinüber zu sein, evtl. hat's ImageShack gelöscht? http://img130.images.../signaturvh.jpg -> 404 - Not found



würd ich dann am besten mal bei http://www.imagebanana.com/ hochladen. Ist sowieso viel besser.


----------



## Manowar (30. Januar 2012)

Einfach mal ne neue gemacht <3


----------



## Magogan (30. Januar 2012)

Potpotom schrieb:


> bisher knapp 250.000€ in neue Autos investierte


Oh Gott, gib mir was ab  ... 250000 Euro - wo hast du nur so viel Geld her? ... Vor allem für Autos?! ... Ich hoffe, dass ich auch mal gut verdiene ...

Kauf dir doch einen 3er BMW, die gibt es schon für 35000 Euro


----------



## Legendary (30. Januar 2012)

Wer will schon nen 3er BMW...krass ey alter!

Scirocco ist definitiv ein geiles Teil aber nicht mit dem 1,4er T, eher ne Nummer größer. :> Oder du nimmst nen VIer R32, ist vielleicht nicht so einzigartig da Golf, aber durch das nette Kürzel hat der Power satt. Wobei der Impreza, den du gepostet hast auch ein richtiges geiles Teil...dann aber bitte NUR in blau mit goldenen Felgen.


----------



## Deathstyle (30. Januar 2012)

Wenn es um ein sportliches Auto geht müsste man schon einen 3er Coupé mit M-Paket nehmen und der liegt wahrscheinlich so bei bei Anfang 40.000. Ich kann hier auch eigentlich garnicht wirklich mitreden. Alle Autos die mir, von BMW abgesehen, noch ganz gut gefallen dürften Schwierigkeiten haben in das Raster zu fallen. Ein Passat CC mit der größtmöglichen Maschine ist auch nicht gerade günstig und ansonsten. Mhn.


----------



## Manowar (30. Januar 2012)

Hab noch nie einen -krass ey alter- Menschen in einem E90-E94 gesehen


----------



## Manowar (30. Januar 2012)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Wenn es um ein sportliches Auto geht müsste man schon einen 3er Coupé mit M-Paket nehmen und der liegt wahrscheinlich so bei bei Anfang 40.000.



Bekommst nen guten für ~30t Euro 

Edit..
Fürn 335i wohlgemerkt.
Hat 310PS, macht Spaß wie sau und hat ihn man mit leichtigkeit auf 370PS (ein größerer Getriebeölkühler wird benötigt)


----------



## Legendary (30. Januar 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Hab noch nie einen -krass ey alter- Menschen in einem E90-E94 gesehen



Magogan hat einen E46 und das ist mit dem E36 mit Abstand die größte Prollkarre noch vor 3er Golf.


----------



## Manowar (30. Januar 2012)

Und trotzdem gibt es sehr schöne E36 und E46.
Vorallem das Cabrio gefällt mir sehr als E36


----------



## Deathstyle (30. Januar 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Bekommst nen guten für ~30t Euro



Als Neuwagen? Ich glaube die größe Maschine hat knapp 300 PS, das wäre ja dann ne gute Wahl für das Budget. Jedenfalls wäre es meine Wahl.

Übrigens um doch auch mal die Gegenseite zu bringen: ich finde den neuen Scirocco grausam. Ich fand den Scirocco 1 und den 2er GT sehr hübsch, den neuen finde ich optisch auf einer Skala von 1 bis Mädchenauto bei 9,0. Aja und wer mal drin gesessen hat wird sich wundern wie wenig man hintenraus sieht - woran man sich aber bestimmt gewöhnt.
Bevor jetzt geflamed wird: das ist natürlich extrem subjektiv, sprich nur meine Meinung.


----------



## Legendary (30. Januar 2012)

Klar gibts die, E46 gefällt mir aber grundsätzlich besser da ich ned so auf kantig steh. Traum wär ja ein 1er (Vorfacelift) oder ein 1er Coupé.


----------



## Magogan (30. Januar 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Magogan hat einen E46 und das ist mit dem E36 mit Abstand die größte Prollkarre noch vor 3er Golf.


Und was ist mit einem BMW M3 (Neuwagen)? Will haben ... Fehlen nur knapp 70000 Euro dafür 

Aber bin mit meinem 3er BMW zufrieden bisher ...


----------



## Manowar (30. Januar 2012)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Als Neuwagen? Ich glaube die größe Maschine hat knapp 300 PS, das wäre ja dann ne gute Wahl für das Budget. Jedenfalls wäre es meine Wahl..




Als Neuwagen sicher nicht 
Aber mit ~50tkm
307PS um genau zu sein, aber wie gesagt, der ist ohne Probleme auf 370PS zu bringen. 

Ein 1er Coupe ist doch nichts anderes, als ein eingelaufener 3er


----------



## Deathstyle (30. Januar 2012)

Dann ist die Frage ob er mit 50tkm noch in sein Raster fällt.


----------



## Thoor (30. Januar 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Wer will schon nen 3er BMW...krass ey alter!



Ich weiss ja nicht, aber das Image von nem Auto ist mir sowas von scheissegal. Ich fahr das was mir gefällt, das Auto habe ich schliesslich selbst bezahlt, also muss es mir gefallen. Nur weil in nem BMW / Golf 3 gerne mal irgendwelche Tankstellenpfostenschüsse sitzen gehöre ich noch lange nicht zu denen... Nen M3 E36 gefällt mir von der Form her nicht, der 3er E46 dagegen istn Traum... wobei mich da mehr der 330i anspricht, da mir der E46 M3 nicht so gefällt. Was mir auch sehr gefällt von BMW ist natürlich das Model aus welchem Manos Berta entsprungen ist. Der schönste BMW der Neuzeit ist für mich aber nach wie vor der M6 G-Power, aber mit Abstand der tollste BMW aller Zeiten ist und bleibt ein E30 M3... einfach nurn Traum... *_* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten gefallen mir eigentlich praktisch keine europäischen Autos, am ehesten noch die Kleinwagen (106 GTI, 306 GTI, Punto GT, Alfa 147 GTA, etc.). 

Am liebsten mag ich American Muscle Cars (70er Impala, 69er Camaro/Charger/Challenger, Ford Gran Torino, Chevy El Camino und so weiter ) oder Japanische Tuning Flundern (R33 Skyline, S13/S14/S15 Silvia, Impreza, EVO 4-6, Hachi Corolla und co)...

Hachja, Autos sind einfach mein Leben...


----------



## Legendary (30. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (30. Januar 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Magogan hat einen E46 und das ist mit dem E36 mit Abstand die größte Prollkarre noch vor 3er Golf.



Und dann so ein Bild?


----------



## JokerofDarkness (30. Januar 2012)

Wenn man aufgrund Finanzamt nicht auf ein neues Auto angewiesen ist, würde ich angesichts des immensen Wertverlustes immer zu einem Gebrauchten greifen. Bei einem Budget von 30000&#8364; werde ich nie zum Dreier greifen, da mir die Karre viel zu klein ist. Da kriegt man einen soliden X5 4,6is für 

*@AÖ-Ravenation*

Sorry, aber die Karre ist doch so tief, dass sie schlicht unfahrbar ist.


----------



## Legendary (30. Januar 2012)

1. Das ist ein 4er
2. Der hat kein Prolltuning
3. Er ist weiß!


----------



## Deathstyle (30. Januar 2012)

Der ist ungefähr so weit weg von dezent entfernt wie ich von meinem 80. Lebensjahr. Wenn das kein "Prolltuning" ist, was dann?

/e
Ich muss Joker recht geben, so richtig nachvollziehen kann ich das mit dem Neuwagen nicht.


----------



## Magogan (30. Januar 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Und dann so ein Bild?


Welches Bild?


----------



## Legendary (30. Januar 2012)

Ihr habt wohl alle keine Ahnung vom Prolltuning...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (30. Januar 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> 1. Das ist ein 4er
> 2. Der hat kein Prolltuning
> 3. Er ist weiß!



1.und?
2.HÄ?
3.öh ok?


Joker, er will ja nen kleinen Flitzer haben :>
Da wäre der 1er 335i vllt nicht schlecht.
Aber wenns wirklich flott sein soll.. für den Preis bekommt man auch nen Porsche Cayman S.
Beim Cayman komm ich selber auch ins grübeln.. ist nicht teuer, ist fahrspaß pur und..hmpf, es ist halt nen Porsche 
Werd wohl die Tage nochmal zum Händler gehen und ihn mir nochmal genau anschauen.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (30. Januar 2012)

Also der 4er hat für mich auch kein Prolltuning, aber dezent ist halt auch anders. Ist für mich ein cleanes Show & Shine Car, und kein fahrbarer Untersatz. Mit der Karre zersägt einem jede Hausfrau in ihrem 106er Peugeot innerhalb einer Ortschaft.


----------



## Legendary (30. Januar 2012)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Also der 4er hat für mich auch kein Prolltuning, aber dezent ist halt auch anders. Ist für mich ein cleanes Show & Shine Car, und kein fahrbarer Untersatz. Mit der Karre zersägt einem jede Hausfrau in ihrem 106er Peugeot innerhalb einer Ortschaft.



Danke, wieder einmal gibt Joker hier wieder eine vernünftige Antwort. Prolltuning hat nix mit Tieferlegung und tollen Felgen zu tun sondern mit Klarglasrückleuchten, unpassender Lackierung, Käfig im 45 PS Corsa usw. Und nur weil der 4er mal die richtig geilen Felgen drauf hat und ein heftiges Gewinde ist er kein Proll.  Er ist clean, hat eine saubere Linie und der Fahrer hat sich was dabei gedacht.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (30. Januar 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Beim Cayman komm ich selber auch ins grübeln.. ist nicht teuer, ist fahrspaß pur und..hmpf, es ist halt nen Porsche
> Werd wohl die Tage nochmal zum Händler gehen und ihn mir nochmal genau anschauen.


Noch so eine Kiste ohne Platz. Sorry, nix für mich. Fahre jetzt seit 12 Jahren Kombi und will nix Kleines mehr. Der Papa braucht Platz.


----------



## Manowar (30. Januar 2012)

Ich bin aber kein Papa.. so lang darf ich noch 

Es ist ne Showkarre, ja.. aber mit so Felgen und der Höhe kann man einfach nicht mehr fahren. 
Ich fand dein Bild nach der Aussage einfach klasse


----------



## JokerofDarkness (30. Januar 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Und nur weil der 4er mal die richtig geilen Felgen drauf hat und ein heftiges Gewinde ist er kein Proll.  Er ist clean, hat eine saubere Linie und der Fahrer hat sich was dabei gedacht.


Was ich total vergessen habe: Wenn das ein Niederländer oder Belgier ist, dann kann der natürlich auch ein Air Ride verbaut haben. Das würde erklären, wie er heil auf bzw. an die Tanke gekommen ist.


----------



## Manowar (30. Januar 2012)

Hier sind zum Teil auch Airrides zugelassen. Bin mir jetzt nicht mehr sicher, aber ich mein es käme von Porsche, damit man damit auch durch Städte und Dörfer kommt, ohne sich die Schürze zu vermacken


----------



## JokerofDarkness (30. Januar 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Ich bin aber kein Papa.. so lang darf ich noch


Du kannst fahren was Dir Spaß macht, aber so meinte ich das gar nicht. Selbst als ich noch keine Kinder hatte, hat mich so etwas nicht gereizt. Die einzige Schleuder bei der ich feuchte Hände und Löcher im Geldbeutel kriegen würde, wäre sowas hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (30. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  

Wie gesagt...wenn BMW dann 1er Coupe. Das Teil ist Mörder!


----------



## Manowar (30. Januar 2012)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Du kannst fahren was Dir Spaß macht, aber so meinte ich das gar nicht. Selbst als ich noch keine Kinder hatte, hat mich so etwas nicht gereizt.




Trotzdem sind die Chancen eher gering, dass ich sowas noch fahren könnte, wenn ich Vater wär 
Also bis ich die Richtige kennengelernt hab und sie 2 mal wirft *g* 
Mein Nachbar hat nen Kombi, den ich mir jederzeit ausleihen kann, also hab ich das Problem eigentlich nicht wirklich. Meine Produkte für die Arbeit, passen in die Jackentasche, also viel Platz brauch ich so nicht. 
Wenn ich mir mal durch den Kopf gehen lasse, warum ich nen 5er fahre, fällt mir kein vernünftiger Grund ein.
Ich fahr zu 95% alleine. 
Hab nie große Sachen zu befördern.
Bin noch jung.
Single.
Jedenfalls..ich bräuchte dieses Auto eigentlich kein Stück.
Also muss die Vernunft einkehren und mit Vernunft meine ich einen Porsche


----------



## Magogan (31. Januar 2012)

Was würdet ihr euch für ein Auto holen, wenn ihr maximal 1.000.000 dafür ausgeben könntet? 

Bei mir wäre es ein Lamborghini oder ein Ferrari ...

Edit: Gerade den Werbefilm vom Lamborghini gefunden ... also an diesen Werbefilm kommt keine Werbung ran, die ich je gesehen habe: http://www.lamborghini.com/en/models/gallardo/lp-570-4-superleggera/overview/ ... ändert leider auch nichts daran, dass ich dafür nicht genug Geld habe, aber der Werbefilm ist trotzdem hamma!


----------



## Deathstyle (31. Januar 2012)

Nur eins? :/
Weiß ich nicht genau, eins hiervon:

AMG C63, M5, M6, Jaguar XKRS, Aston Martin v8(/10/12) Vantage, Lancia Delta Integrale, Mercedes Evo, BMW 2002 Turbo, Porsche GT2 RS, Nissan GTR (vll. auch r35), Audi Quattro, VW Scirocco GT2.

Lambo finde ich ziemlich unattraktiv und Ferrari, naja Ferrari ist Ferrari, für das Geld mag ich dann trotzdem lieber andere haben.


----------



## Konov (31. Januar 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Was würdet ihr euch für ein Auto holen, wenn ihr maximal 1.000.000 dafür ausgeben könntet?



Auf jedenfall die 2012er/2013er Dodge Viper und die dann aufmotzen zur Rennversion soweit finanziell möglich.
Und für die Stadt irgendeinen Kleinwagen - wenn überhaupt. Warscheinlich eher ein Mountainbike für 5000 Euro.


----------



## Potpotom (31. Januar 2012)

Danke für die vielen Antworten... 

Ich bin, obwohl ich gerne wieder einen neuwagen hätte, davon abgekommen - da war ich Preis-Leistungs-technisch mit dem Focus RS schon bestens bedient - mehr geht irgendwie nicht und alles was noch in die Kategorie fällt ist entweder teurer oder sagt mir nicht zu.

Nichts desto trotz bin ich irgendwie bei dem Lancer Evolution hängen geblieben bzw. favorisiere ihn... der Evo X würde mich neu allerdings knapp 42000€ kosten, also entweder ein Vorgängermodell, einen gebrauchten oder meine Frau davon überzeugen das es auf die paar Tausend auch nicht mehr ankommt - also wirds wohl ein Gebrauchter.


So... lange Rede kurzer Sinn, schaue mich nun also auch nach Gebrauchtfahrzeugen um und schnuppere da gerade bei mobile.de rum (als Anhaltspunkt quasi) und da erschlägt es einen nach 15 Jahren Ford quasi so das der Evo schon wieder etwas weiter wegrückt.

Von einem Renault Megane irgendwas (der es nicht werden würde) über Mustang, Camaro und Nissan Z370 bis hin zu BMW 135, 335 etc.pp. ist da so ziemlich alles bei.

Das mag doof klingen, aber nach 15 Jahren Ford erschlägts mich grad etwas.

BMW 335i Coupe - Betrug oder kann das sein? 


EDIT: @1.000.000 - Porsche 911 GT3 RS 4.0


----------



## bkeleanor (31. Januar 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Was würdet ihr euch für ein Auto holen, wenn ihr maximal 1.000.000 dafür ausgeben könntet?



'87er Buick GNX
und da der absolut nicht soviel kostet^^
'57 Thunderbird Rot mit weissem verdeck
'68 Mustang Fastback (bullit)
und noch diverse andere
oder ich würde mir den wagen aus meinem Profilbild bauen lassen. als sommer cruiser :-)


----------



## Manowar (31. Januar 2012)

Potpotom schrieb:


> BMW 335i Coupe - Betrug oder kann das sein?
> 
> 
> EDIT: @1.000.000 - Porsche 911 GT3 RS 4.0



Absolut in Ordnung. 
Aber ich war heute 2 Stunden beim Porschehändler und naja.. importier dir nen Porsche Carrera 4s aus den USA 
www.cars.com schau dir da mal Preise an und vergleich es.. Cayman S mit 10t Meilen (inkl import etc) für 25T Euro !

Da sich aber danach was auf der Arbeit getan hat.. hat sich das für mich erledigt, weil ich wohl dieses Jahr noch in die USA ziehe.

Nen Auto für 1000000?
Als Daily Driver: Porsche Turbo oder GT3 RS 4.0 (wobei der streng limitiert war und nur gebraucht zu bekommen ist)
Sahnestück.. vllt nen Zonda
Charger (MOPA)


----------



## Mellsei (31. Januar 2012)

Ich habe damals mit 17 das Glück gehabt, dass mein Onkel seinen Golf IV loswerden konnte, der gerade mal 20.000 KM runter hatte. Habe den dann für 7000 Euro bekommen, und das Ding war ein absoluter Garagenwagen, der immer schön mit Zahnbürste neu gemacht wurde. War ein tolles Schnäppchen.


----------



## Thoor (31. Januar 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> VW Golg Bild



Zugegeben, abgesehen von der Farbe gefällt er mir. Aber das mindestens die Tiefe photoshopped ist, ist euch aber klar oder?


----------



## Potpotom (31. Januar 2012)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Was ich total vergessen habe: Wenn das ein Niederländer oder Belgier ist, dann kann der natürlich auch ein Air Ride verbaut haben. Das würde erklären, wie er heil auf bzw. an die Tanke gekommen ist.


Er ist Luxembourger... kenne die Tankstelle.


----------



## Manowar (31. Januar 2012)

Thoor schrieb:


> Zugegeben, abgesehen von der Farbe gefällt er mir. Aber das mindestens die Tiefe photoshopped ist, ist euch aber klar oder?



Vielleicht erkennst du da was, aber es gibt definitiv so tiefe Autos.
Kann dich mit Bildern zuballern, wenn du willst.


----------



## Legendary (31. Januar 2012)

Thoor schrieb:


> Zugegeben, abgesehen von der Farbe gefällt er mir. Aber das mindestens die Tiefe photoshopped ist, ist euch aber klar oder?



Aha...schon mal wat von Airride gehört? Ich hab noch nen dutzend Bilder von so übelst tiefen Autos. Es gibt übrigens auch Länder, die in der maximalen Tieferlegung nicht so peinlich genau sind wie Deutschland.

BTW:

Was ich mir von 1.000.000 kaufen würde?

Erstmal den hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vollmi (31. Januar 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Was ich mir von 1.000.000 kaufen würde?
> 
> Erstmal den hier:
> "Charger"



Yeah 

Ich würd mir wohl eher so einen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und dieses hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1'000'000 € wär irgendwie viel zu schnell weg


----------



## Deathstyle (31. Januar 2012)

Oh ein GT40, einer der wenigen Amis denen ich was abgewinnen kann 

Zu dem VW Bild, es mag nicht die tiefe sein die bearbeitet wurde, aber am Lack und am Licht wurden definitiv einige Änderungen vorgenommen - aber das ist ja völlig legitim.


----------



## Legendary (31. Januar 2012)

GT40 gefällt mir jetzt nicht ganz so gut, ich mag lieber die klassischen Muscle Cars.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

+

Chevrolet Chevelle aber nur in dieser Farbe, das wäre dann wohl der 2. den ich kaufen würde.


----------



## Legendary (31. Januar 2012)

Ich kann dir höchstens a sauberne Bockfotzn schicken, die tut aber gescheit weh im Gesicht. Das hier ist ein Autothread wenn du lesen kannst.


----------



## Konov (31. Januar 2012)

Mal ernsthaft, die Felge ist fast über der Karosserie, normal ist das nicht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vollmi (31. Januar 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Mal ernsthaft, die Felge ist fast über der Karosserie, normal ist das nicht



Sieht auf dem Foto auch so aus als hätte die Felge den Kotflügelrand beim Absenken des Autowagens gleich wieder eingebörderlt.


----------



## Legendary (31. Januar 2012)

Haha wie alle über mein gepostetes Bild diskutieren. 

Hab mal fix Airride in Google eingegeben:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1. Bild...das sind keine Fakes!


----------



## Thoor (31. Januar 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Haha wie alle über mein gepostetes Bild diskutieren.
> 
> Hab mal fix Airride in Google eingegeben:
> 
> 1. Bild...das sind keine Fakes!



Das KANN physikalisch auch MIT Airride nicht sein. Schau dir mal das gezoomte Bild an, die Felge ist ÜBER der Karrosserie, da würds dir mit nem Airride die ganze Felge zerreissen beim hochfahren. Bei deinem Airride Audi ist aber die Karrosserie ÜBER der Felge, da gibts keine Probleme. Der Golf bräuchte theorethisch nen negativen Sturz damits funktionieren könnte, das hat er aber nicht.

übrigens, echte Männer kratzen ohne Airride am Boden  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (31. Januar 2012)

Nope Dude, das geht.
Du hast dann halt keinen Federweg. "Hart wie ein Brett" bekommt da eine neue Bedeutung


----------



## Merianna (31. Januar 2012)

für 1.000.000 würden definitiv
da BMW immer noch keinen M3 Touring anbietet die 3er Touring Version von Manhart mit dem M5 Motor 
und ein TH2(T5 mit Porschemotor) in der Garage stehen
Bei den üblichen Verdächtigen wie Porsche und Co sieht man ja was man unter der Haube hat 
mag da lieber was unauffälliges und lass andere doof schauen


----------



## spectrumizer (1. Februar 2012)

Wollte sich hier nicht jemand kürzlich 'n neues Bike für 2012 zulegen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Shut up and take my money!


----------



## vollmi (1. Februar 2012)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Wollte sich hier nicht jemand kürzlich 'n neues Bike für 2012 zulegen?



Oh wie Geil. Da wird einem sicher auch schnell die Spur freigegeben. Also ich würd Platz machen wenn eine Aliendrone in meinem Rückspiegel auftaucht.


----------



## sympathisant (1. Februar 2012)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Wollte sich hier nicht jemand kürzlich 'n neues Bike für 2012 zulegen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



geiles teil. würdeste aber in deutschland auch nie zugelassen kriegen. ein auffahrunfall und dir zerfetzen die "haare" des aliens den hals.


ich hab mich für die harley entschieden. welchem gott muss ich was opfern, damit morgen wieder plusgrade auf dem thermometer stehen?


----------



## Magogan (1. Februar 2012)

Das Motorrad erinnert mich an Transformers ...


----------



## Manowar (1. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (1. Februar 2012)

+1




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



I'm in love.


----------



## Potpotom (1. Februar 2012)

Muahaha...
+2

Gott hat mich meine Kollegin gerade verstört angeguckt... hab ja mit vielem gerechnet, aber nicht damit plötzlich lachen zu müssen.


----------



## Legendary (1. Februar 2012)

Haha signed...aber sowas von. Ach Mago...du bist halt einfach noch zu jung für sowas.


----------



## vollmi (1. Februar 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Haha signed...aber sowas von. Ach Mago...du bist halt einfach noch zu jung für sowas.



Gehört das nicht zur Allgemeinbildung? Was lernen die heute in der Schule?

Und sie werden alle sterben 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xHYGgOXww48

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



mfG René


----------



## Legendary (1. Februar 2012)

Problem ist ja dabei: Wenn er wenigstens keine Filme schauen würde...aber er will ja mal ein fettes Heimkino.  Prädestiniert ihn nicht gerade zum Kenner.


----------



## Magogan (1. Februar 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Problem ist ja dabei: Wenn er wenigstens keine Filme schauen würde...aber er will ja mal ein fettes Heimkino.  Prädestiniert ihn nicht gerade zum Kenner.


Welchen Film habe ich denn nicht geschaut?


----------



## vollmi (1. Februar 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Welchen Film habe ich denn nicht geschaut?



Im Weltraum hört dich niemand schreien!


----------



## Deathstyle (1. Februar 2012)

Das hier sollte man gesehen haben.


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Und darauf:


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ich hab mich weggelacht <3
Achja, zuerst das Erste anschauen


----------



## JokerofDarkness (1. Februar 2012)

+4

*@Deathstyle*

Make my day


----------



## spectrumizer (1. Februar 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Welchen Film habe ich denn nicht geschaut?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (1. Februar 2012)

Das ist aber schon der zweite Teil von Cameron.


----------



## Magogan (2. Februar 2012)

Kennt ihr das? Da will man schnell mal wo hin und das Auto springt nicht an?

Neue Batterie: 149 Euro - meint ihr, das ist angemessen? Oder zu teuer?


----------



## H2OTest (2. Februar 2012)

hmm ... als mein dad seine neue gekauft hat war die günstiger oO oder ist das ne gelbatterie?


----------



## Legendary (2. Februar 2012)

150 Euro für ne Batterie?! Ist die aus Gold oder was...


----------



## Magogan (2. Februar 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> 150 Euro für ne Batterie?! Ist die aus Gold oder was...


Ne von VARTA ... ka ob die Firma gut ist ^^


----------



## Legendary (2. Februar 2012)

Klar ist Varta gut, rechtfertigt trotzdem keine 150 Euro. Ist das diese spezielle Hypersuperserie von denen? Du musst ja wirklich nen Haufen Knete haben, BMW fahren, 3d Monitor, Batterien, Beamer...irgendwas mach ich verkehrt.


----------



## Ceiwyn (2. Februar 2012)

Bei meinem uralten Corsa ist auch vor einem Monat der Motor verreckt. Aber für 400 Euro hab ich nun wieder nen neuen drin. War die erste Investition in die Kiste nach über 10 Jahren. Musste bisher auch noch nie in die Werkstatt, außer eben für Zündkerzen und anderen Kleinkram.


----------



## Legendary (2. Februar 2012)

War sicherlich ein B. Die haben sowieso Bauerntechnik, was soll da bei ner Handvoll Sensoren kaputt gehen. Bei mir ist in 7 Jahren nur 1 mal der LMM defekt gewesen und 2x das AGR. Ist aber wohlgemerkt der Ecotec schon gewesen.


----------



## Magogan (2. Februar 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Klar ist Varta gut, rechtfertigt trotzdem keine 150 Euro. Ist das diese spezielle Hypersuperserie von denen? Du musst ja wirklich nen Haufen Knete haben, BMW fahren, 3d Monitor, Batterien, Beamer...irgendwas mach ich verkehrt.


Naja, mir bleib nichts anderes übrig, als der Typ vom ADAC mir geholfen hat, weil mein Auto nicht mehr angesprungen ist. Die Batterie, die drin verbaut war, war ja schon 10 Jahre alt, da musste eine neue her  Und er hatte nur die für 149 Euro ... 
Du machst nichts falsch, den BMW habe ich geschenkt bekommen, der Beamer hat nur 599 oder 549 Euro (weiß nicht mehr genau) gekostet, den 3D-Monitor will ich mir vielleicht kaufen, aber nur für maximal 250 Euro ...


----------



## Manowar (2. Februar 2012)

Wenn ich in mein Auto eine billige Batterie einbauen würde, würde das Auto mit Pech anfangen rumzuspinnen.
Da im e46 (VFL oder FL Mago?) größtenteils die selbe Technik verbaut ist, ist das schon in Ordnung so.
Das liegt aber auch an BMW, weil die Elektrik leider sehr anfällig ist.

Es gibt da Qualitätsunterschiede. 
Wenn ihr Batterien im Aldi kauft, halten die nur 1/5 von dem, was ne Duracel liefert.


----------



## Magogan (2. Februar 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> e46 (VFL oder FL Mago?)


Was ist denn VFL bzw. FL?


----------



## Manowar (2. Februar 2012)

Vor-Facelift
Facelift


----------



## Magogan (2. Februar 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Vor-Facelift
> Facelift


Du stellst Fragen ... 2002 war Erstzulassung ... Mehr weiß ich auch nicht ...

Edit: Vor Facelift laut Wikipedia ...


----------



## H2OTest (2. Februar 2012)

Wie wärs mit Baujahr?


----------



## Manowar (2. Februar 2012)

So langsam wirds echt hart 
Ich geh mal schlafen


----------



## Magogan (2. Februar 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Baujahr?


Das weiß ich ehrlich gesagt nicht ... Hat uns/mir niemand mitgeteilt und steht auch nirgendwo, wo ich nachgesehen habe.


----------



## Deathstyle (2. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ouuuuuh <3


----------



## Konov (2. Februar 2012)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> [....]
> 
> Ouuuuuh <3





Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






oohhhh uhhhhh ahhhhh!


----------



## Deathstyle (2. Februar 2012)

Ich muss sagen, meins ists nicht - aber Cabrios sind eh nicht mein Ding. Bisauf wenige Ausnahmen stehe ich sehr auf Ecken und Kanten bei Autos - daher wohl auch diese Affinität zu alten Autos (Mercedes Evo, der erste m3, der Lancia, der Quattro <3). Ausnahmen sind eben zum Beispiel Porsche und Aston Martins.

Hier ein Beispiel:


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (2. Februar 2012)

Och joa so ein Nissan ist auch nett.
Ich richte mich da nicht nur nach Kanten oder Rundungen. Kann von mir aus auch ein mix aus allem sein.

Aber es gibt nur wenige Autos, die ich insgesamt dann wirklich hübsch finde.

Die Viper fand ich schon immer geil. Sowohl die alte, wie auch die neue. Vom 2012/2013er Modell gibts ja noch keine richtigen Bilder.


----------



## vollmi (3. Februar 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Die Viper fand ich schon immer geil. Sowohl die alte, wie auch die neue. Vom 2012/2013er Modell gibts ja noch keine richtigen Bilder.



Yeap die ist einfach nur ne Waffe 
Auch wenn man sie für die Deutsche Bahn noch etwas aufrüsten muss (Getriebeöl und Motorölkühler) um sie Vollgasfest zu kriegen.

Aber da muss man echt noch fahren können. Ich habe eine 94er probegefahren leider war die Strasse so feucht das man mit Kupplung und Gas sehr vorsichtig umgehen muss. Die Kupplung ist sowieso gewöhnungsbedürftig.

Aber ein 8 Liter V10 including Sidepipes. *Lechts*

mfG René


----------



## Potpotom (3. Februar 2012)

Fahre mir heute Nachmittag einen BMW 335 xDrive Coupe anschauen und fahre mal Probe... Baujahr 11/2010, 45000Km runter, weiss, 3L, 225KW und mit allem Schnick-Schnack (rotes Leder, da weiss ich noch nicht obs mir gefällt) für 32.000€... 

So ihr BMW-Spezialisten - gibts bei BMW da die ein oder andere Problemzone auf die man achten sollte?

Will endlich wieder ein richtiges Auto und den Uralt-Fiesta (Ersatzwagen) wieder abgeben.


----------



## Magogan (3. Februar 2012)

Potpotom schrieb:


> So ihr BMW-Spezialisten - gibts bei BMW da die ein oder andere Problemzone auf die man achten sollte?


Mir ist keine Problemzone aufgefallen bisher, aber du solltest auf Beulen achten, man weiß ja nie  Bei so viel PS bauen die Leute gern mal Unfälle ...


----------



## Potpotom (3. Februar 2012)

Ja gut, auf Fahrzeugschäden musste ja bei jedem Auto gucken... ich meinte eher BMW-spezifische Sachen.

Beim Focus RS bspw. sollte man gucken ob der Turbo nach 11/2010 hergestellt ist (vorher gabs Riss-Probleme) und solche Dinge.


----------



## Manowar (3. Februar 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Mir ist keine Problemzone aufgefallen bisher, aber du solltest auf Beulen achten, man weiß ja nie  Bei so viel PS bauen die Leute gern mal Unfälle ...



Wenn du ihm das nicht gesagt, hätte er mit Sicherheit nicht drauf geachtet 

Sorry Pot, aber beim E9* kenn ich noch keine großartigen Macken.
Wenn der es aber werden sollte, dann wäre eine Hohlraumversiegelung angebracht, weil da mittlerweile gern bei gespart wird.

Mein Vater hatte einmal den VFL und FL 335i.
Beim VFL wollte die Haube teilweise nicht komplett schließen (nur auf einer Seite eingerastet)
Beim FL ist bei sehr niedriger Laufleistung der Zusatzstoßdämpfer defekt gewesen.
Bei der Laufleistung wird aber natürlich noch viel auf Kulanz getauscht.
Wird der Kauf privat oder vom Händler gemacht?
Bei einen aufgeladenem Motor machts natürlich noch viel aus, wie der gefahren wurden (die Autos von meinem Vater würde ich nie kaufen wollen).

Aber im Grunde..der Wagen hat 45tkm.. da kann eigentlich noch garnichts dran sein.


----------



## Potpotom (3. Februar 2012)

Ah, auf dich hab ich gewartet... 
xD

Der Wagen ist direkt vom BMW-Händler - weiss nicht genau wie das mittlerweile in Deutschland ist, hier in Luxembourg gibt es meist Firmenwagen die dann immer für einen bestimmten Zeitraum (Jahre, Laufleistung etc.) beim Besitzer bleiben und dann ausgetauscht werden. Das ist bei dem der Fall, sprich: Vorbesitzer ist das Autohaus (Leasinggeber) und dort fanden auch alle Reparaturen, Wartungen, Reifenwechsel etc.pp. statt.

So weit ich das beurteilen kann ist das einer nach dem Facelift (11/2010), werde das mit dem Zusatzstoßdämpfer direkt mal ansprechen.

Gott, wie kann man nur so aufgeregt sein? Freu mich wie ein Kind auf sein Eis... und das nur für ne Probefahrt.


----------



## Magogan (3. Februar 2012)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Gott, wie kann man nur so aufgeregt sein? Freu mich wie ein Kind auf sein Eis... und das nur für ne Probefahrt.


Ich habe mich bei meinem ersten Auto auch gefreut und war total aufgeregt  Aber da war ich 17 ...


----------



## Potpotom (3. Februar 2012)

Das war doch gerade erst oder?

Wenn ich mich beim einsteigen so fühle als würde ich eine Tüte Mehl kaufen... dann liefe da irgendwas falsch.


----------



## Magogan (3. Februar 2012)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Das war doch gerade erst oder?


Vor ca. 1 Jahr ... So lange ist das schon her? Oo


----------



## Olliruh (3. Februar 2012)

Bald hab ich dann auch meinen Führerschein und zum Abitur bekomm ich dann den xc90 von meinem Daddy *-* 
Hoffentlich schaff ich mein Abitur.


----------



## Manowar (3. Februar 2012)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Ah, auf dich hab ich gewartet...
> xD





Das mit dem Zusatzdämpfer wird ein Materialfehler gewesen sein. Der hatte gerade mal 30tkm aufm Buckel.
Wenns ein FL ist, dann hast du schon den Twinscrolllader, welcher für mehr Spaß sorgt 
Da er dann noch vom Händler ist, haste ja eh noch Garantie drauf, also ich würd mir im Grunde keine Sorgen machen.

Je nachdem wie lang du den behalten willst, solltest du den aber wirklich versiegeln lassen.
War mit meinem mal beim Lackierer (BMW) und hab nach einer Hohlraumversiegelung gefragt, da musste er lachen. Er meinte das bräuchte man bei den neuen Modellen.


----------



## Potpotom (3. Februar 2012)

Sooooooo... da bin ich wieder. 

Also, das is schon ne andere Klasse als mein RS war... viel sportlicher fährt er sich jetzt nicht zwingend (eher etwas gemächlicher), aber der Unterschied in Sachen Comfort und Verarbeitung merkt man nat. ungemein.


Der Händler meinte am Fahrzeug ist alles in Ordnung, keine Unfälle und keine großen Reparaturen. Vorne an der Schürze wurde lediglich ein Lackschaden behoben - sichtbar ist das für mich als Laie allerdings nicht. Die Felgen sind an einer Stelle angekrazt, das nat. ein wenig ärgerlich. Pluspunkt wird sein, das sowohl ein Satz Winterreifen (sind drauf) als auch Sommerreifen dabei sind.

Dummerweise ist hier in Lux keine freie Autobahn so das bei 150Km/h Schluss war (130Km/h ist Limit) ohne Gefahr zu laufen den Lappen zu verlieren. Tjoa, bis dahin war kein Loch zu merken (wäre auch was eigenartig)... was auffällig ist, ist der Allrad-Antrieb, das schon heftig mit welchem Schwung er Kurven nimmt ohne auch nur ansatzweise auszubrechen, über- oder unter zu steuern. Sowohl der Motor als auch der Sound machen richtig Bock auf mehr, die Sitze bieten weniger Halt als die Schalen die ich vorher hatte, fühlt sich insgesamt halt viel schwerer und behäbiger an - aber noch im Rahmen. Kleine Minunspunkte gibts noch weil man sich echt nicht so vorkommt als säße man in einem Sportwagen... eher in einer Luxuslimousine, aber eine mit Pfiff.

Von aussen sieht der schon richtig klasse aus, Interieur ist gewöhnungsbedürftig... krasser Gegensatz zum RS - aber gut, das ja irgendwo auch sonnenklar.

So, Sonntag fahre ich nochmal hin... dann rüber nach Deutschland und dann siehts ganz so aus als werde ich wohl unterschreiben.

Irgendwie krass... vor nem halben Jahr hätte ich nie gedacht das ich mal einen BMW kaufe.


----------



## Knallfix (3. Februar 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Es gibt da Qualitätsunterschiede.
> Wenn ihr Batterien im Aldi kauft, halten die nur 1/5 von dem, was ne Duracel liefert.



Trotzdem hat man mit den billigen vom Aldi mehr Strom für weniger Geld, man muss halt nur öfter wechseln 
Wurde neulich von Galileo oder einer der anderen "Schau dich deppert" Sendungen "getestet".


PS. ich hasse K2b und K6g, die beiden springen mir in so ziemlich jedem Felgengutachten ins Gesicht zur Zeit -.-


----------



## Magogan (3. Februar 2012)

Knallfix schrieb:


> Trotzdem hat man mit den billigen vom Aldi mehr Strom für weniger Geld, man muss halt nur öfter wechseln
> Wurde neulich von Galileo oder einer der anderen "Schau dich deppert" Sendungen "getestet".


Galileo? Wenn ich denen glaube, kann ich mit meinem Kompass die Eisenvorkommen am Nordpol finden, die ja die Kompassnadel magisch anziehen


----------



## Manowar (3. Februar 2012)

Keine Angst Pot. der zieht genau so bis 250 durch 



Knallfix schrieb:


> Trotzdem hat man mit den billigen vom Aldi mehr Strom für weniger Geld, man muss halt nur öfter wechseln



Genau deswegen, habe ich noch etwas dazugeschrieben.


----------



## Potpotom (3. Februar 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Keine Angst Pot. der zieht genau so bis 250 durch


Erwarte auch nichts anderes als das... denke aber schon sich dass das nochmal ein ganz andere Fahrgefühl  sein wird als vorher mit dem RS wo das Lenkrad schon ordentlich arbeitete.


BMW, habs grad meiner Frau erzählt und erntete ein spöttisches "oh Gott".


----------



## H2OTest (3. Februar 2012)

Grade gefunden 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vQ166snUXPE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



und natürlich den superbowl spot:



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lw9ZeXB2uKs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (3. Februar 2012)

Also 150€ für eine Autobatterie finde ich jetzt auch nicht übertrieben teuer. Für Varta geht das sogar absolut in Ordnung, kommt natürlich auf die Leistung an. Ich habe in meinem eine mit 100Ah Leistung drin.


----------



## Magogan (3. Februar 2012)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Also 150€ für eine Autobatterie finde ich jetzt auch nicht übertrieben teuer. Für Varta geht das sogar absolut in Ordnung, kommt natürlich auf die Leistung an. Ich habe in meinem eine mit 100Ah Leistung drin.


Meine hat 70 Ah, das ist aber die Kapazität, nicht die Leistung.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (4. Februar 2012)

Dann ist der Preis weniger gut.


----------



## Magogan (4. Februar 2012)

Hmm, haben die mich beim ADAC etwa abgezockt? Die Batterie hat 640 A Kaltstartstrom ... 

Und warum korrigiert mein iPhone abgezockt mit abGEZockt?


----------



## Manowar (4. Februar 2012)

Was hast du denn alles in deinem Auto?
Sitzheizung, elektrische Sitzverstellung, CD Wechsler, Navi, hast du dir ne dicke Anlage eingebaut,etc?
Dann geht das Ding fix in die Knie.

Abgezockt..würd ich so nicht sagen. Er war dein Retter in der Not 
Er hatte halt nur die eine dabei und das die nicht optimal ist, sollte wohl klar sein. Und bessere Preise gibts immer.


----------



## Magogan (4. Februar 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Was hast du denn alles in deinem Auto?
> Sitzheizung, elektrische Sitzverstellung, CD Wechsler, Navi, hast du dir ne dicke Anlage eingebaut,etc?
> Dann geht das Ding fix in die Knie.
> 
> ...


Elektrische Sitzverstellung ja, die anderen Dinge hab ich aber nicht (iPhone vllt. manchmal angeschlossen, aber das braucht nun auch nicht so viel Strom). Aber ich glaube, dass er auch noch andere Batterien drin hatte in seinem Auto


----------



## JokerofDarkness (4. Februar 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Hmm, haben die mich beim ADAC etwa abgezockt?


Wieso sollten sie? Ich sagte nur, dass der Preis denn weniger gut ist. Wer eine 10jährige Batterie spazieren fährt und diese nicht mal vor dem Winter testet ist doch mit 149€ sogar noch mehr als gut bedient. 70Ah kann zudem auch passen, wenn die Möhre außer Motor nur noch über elektrische Sitze und Radio verfügt.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (4. Februar 2012)

Ich hab da vor kurzem mal ein paar Pics für meinen Aufbau zusammengesucht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (4. Februar 2012)

Und wo ich schon dabei bin auch noch ein paar andere Modelle:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (4. Februar 2012)

Dann wäre da noch der E39:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magogan (4. Februar 2012)

Um die Autos kannst du ruhig einen Spoiler rum machen ... Die sind so lang ... Da muss man so viel scrollen^^


----------



## Manowar (4. Februar 2012)

Vom E39 sinds 2-3 Bilder von, die ich geschossen hab


----------



## Legendary (4. Februar 2012)

Haha TS...das ist bei uns in der Nähe, da fahr ich immer in die Berufsschule.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (4. Februar 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Um die Autos kannst du ruhig einen Spoiler rum machen ... Die sind so lang ... Da muss man so viel scrollen^^


Nun hab Dich nicht so, Du hast doch eine neue Batterie und die wird ja nun nicht gleich wieder schlapp machen. 




Manowar schrieb:


> Vom E39 sinds 2-3 Bilder von, die ich geschossen hab


Wieso schießt Du von anderen Leuten Autos die Bilder und welche sind es?


----------



## Manowar (4. Februar 2012)

Sind zum Teil halt bekannte Autos und weil eines davon vom Jahrestreffen 2010 ist.


----------



## Potpotom (6. Februar 2012)

Potpotom schrieb:


> So, Sonntag fahre ich nochmal hin... dann rüber nach Deutschland und dann siehts ganz so aus als werde ich wohl unterschreiben.


It's done...

Jetzt nur noch schauen das die Anmeldung und Versicherung schnell über die Bühne geht.


----------



## Manowar (6. Februar 2012)

Na herzlichen Glückwunsch zu nem vernünftigem Auto!


----------



## Potpotom (6. Februar 2012)

Hey, ich war immer zufrieden... aber die höhere Preisklasse macht sich halt doch arg bemerkbar. Meine Frau schüttelt, so nebenbei bemerkt, noch immer den Kopf.


Wenn alles klappt kann ich ihn am Mittwoch schon abholen.


----------



## Ogil (6. Februar 2012)

Dann setz den Hinterraedler bei dem Wetter nicht gleich irgendwo dagegen. Ich hatte mit meinem 3er damals schon ein paar "Huiiiii"-Momente - allerdings hat hier auch niemand Winterreifen...


----------



## Potpotom (6. Februar 2012)

Allrad ftw... 


Bin aber in der Tat eher ein vorsichtiger Fahrer, nicht wirklich langsam - aber schon den Verhältnissen angepasst. Gerade mit einem neuen Auto muss man auch erstmal klarkommen - reagiert wahrscheinlich komplett verschieden zu den Autos die ich vorher hatte.


----------



## Manowar (6. Februar 2012)

4Rad Antrieb 

Ich hab schon in der Fahrschule mit BMW angefangen und hatte noch nie einen "Hui-Moment"
Wird bei ihm glaube ich auch nicht passieren


----------



## Ogil (6. Februar 2012)

Ahh - dass es sich um einen Allrad handelt hatte ich wohl ueberlesen. Ich meinte mit "Hui" auch nicht, dass gleich was passiert - eher dass man im Winter schon mal merkt wie das Heck ein wenig rum zieht. Was natuerlich kraeftiger ausfaellt, wenn Sommerreifen auf ungestreute/ungeraeumte Strassen treffen...


----------



## Manowar (6. Februar 2012)

Der E9* hat aber viel elektronik Kram und wer damit Mist baut, hat eh nen knall


----------



## Ogil (6. Februar 2012)

Joa - meiner damals war ein E36, der hatte noch nicht den ganzen Spielkram an Board.


----------



## Manowar (6. Februar 2012)

Mein erster war ein E36 und ich hatte echt nie Probleme mit dem. Sogar noch weniger, als mit meinem E39


----------



## Potpotom (9. Februar 2012)

Kann mein Auto Heute Mittag abholen und hab gleich mal den Nachmittag frei genommen. 


Hab noch nichtmal einen Namen, verdammt.


----------



## Manowar (9. Februar 2012)

Stefanie! 

Was hat Stefanie eigentlich so an Sonderausstattungen?


----------



## Potpotom (9. Februar 2012)

Das erinnert mich an eine fürchterlich nervige Ex-Freundin... die war so furchtbar das ich meiner Frau sogar von ihr erzählt hab. Ich glaub, da würde ich arg Ärger kriegen.


Also ich weiss jetzt nicht genau was da Basis- und was Sonderausstattung ist, für einen Neuwagen hatte ich mich ja nicht interessiert (also schon, aber falsches Preissegment).

Lederausstattung (rot, das gewöhnungsbedürftig aber hat was), Schiebedach, Navigationssystem, Sitzheizungsgedöhns, CruiseControl, Xenon, Bluetooth, Einparkhilfe... also, eigentlich alles was mir jetzt auf die Schnelle so einfälllt. 

Ein wenig sportlicher bzw. auffälliger könnte er ruhig aussehen wenn es nach mir geht.


----------



## bkeleanor (9. Februar 2012)

einen namen für den wagen! find ich cool.
hab ich bisher nur einmal gemacht und der gehörte mir nicht mal^^
Vicky (nicht besonders einfallsreich für ein auto mit dem namen crown victoria)

manowar hat dein bmw auch einen namen?


----------



## Potpotom (9. Februar 2012)

Meine bisherigen hiessen meist "Pflaume" wegen dem Ford-Zeichen.... aber das passt ja nu nimmer.


----------



## Manowar (9. Februar 2012)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> manowar hat dein bmw auch einen namen?



Steht doch sogar in meiner Signatur


----------



## bkeleanor (9. Februar 2012)

ah ja...so klein und ich dachte da steht immer noch das E39 forever oder was es war :-)


----------



## Potpotom (9. Februar 2012)

So, endlich raus hier... mein namenloses Auto abholen.
<3


----------



## Hordlerkiller (13. Februar 2012)

um mall hier für feuer zu sorgen stelle ich diesen hier vor 
ist ein hyundai veloster turbo http://www.autobild....te-2777972.html

also der hat dampf unter der haube eindlich mal was mir gefällt ^^ der vw scirocco im gleich wertigen setup kostet 28000 &#8364;
der veloster mal grade 23000&#8364; mit vollausstattung ein hoch auch die erbauer des velosters.


ps ja das navi und einparkhilfe kosten zusammen 1800 extra weiss ich vom händler.


----------



## Legendary (13. Februar 2012)

Hab die Frontfotos gesehen und echt gedacht: "sieht ja ziemlich lecker aus für ne Reisschüssel"

Dann hab ich die Heckfotos gesehen und dachte mir: "Deswegen ist der Scirocco deutsche Ingenieurs- und Designerkunst" 

Total überladenes Alienheck und konfuses Cockpit...gibt nix schlimmeres als ein unruhiges Interieur. 

Aber ansonsten joa...für den Preis halt ne.


----------



## Thoor (13. Februar 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> "Deswegen ist der Scirocco deutsche Ingenieurs- und Designerkunst"



Wenn du damit den hässlichen, verbauten und völlig unpassenden Entenpopo des Scirocco meinst, hast du sicherlich recht.


----------



## Potpotom (14. Februar 2012)

Also mir gefällt er mehr als der Scirocco... ansonsten würde ich sagen, kaufen würde ich sowohl den einen als auch den anderen nicht.


----------



## Konov (14. Februar 2012)

Würde den Hyundai dem Scirocco auch vorziehen.
Der Scirocco ist optisch irgendwie zu nichtssagend. Ein bißchen vom Golf, ein bißchen vom Polo, aber wenig individuell und einfach nur lustlos im Design meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Legendary (14. Februar 2012)

Immer wieder lustig...alle wettern sie aber VW ist nicht umsonst ein Riesenhersteller und gefühlt jedes 2. Auto ist ein Golf, Polo oder Passat. Da müssen sie wohl doch den Nerv der Menschen treffen.


----------



## H2OTest (14. Februar 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Immer wieder lustig...alle wettern sie aber VW ist nicht umsonst ein Riesenhersteller und gefühlt jedes 2. Auto ist ein Golf, Polo oder Passat. Da müssen sie wohl doch den Nerv der Menschen treffen.



gnah ich wohne in Wolfsburg ... JEDES AUTO IST EIN VW -.-


----------



## Konov (14. Februar 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Immer wieder lustig...alle wettern sie aber VW ist nicht umsonst ein Riesenhersteller und gefühlt jedes 2. Auto ist ein Golf, Polo oder Passat. Da müssen sie wohl doch den Nerv der Menschen treffen.



Naja, den Nerv irgendwelcher Leute trifft VW sicher, aber deswegen müssen sie nicht den Nerv eines jeden Menschen treffen.
Meinen z.B. nicht. ^^


----------



## Lakor (15. Februar 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Meinen z.B. nicht. ^^



Allerdings zählst du damit in Deutschland eher zur (gefühlten) Minderheit. Der Name "Volkswagen" ist schon ziemlich zutreffend


----------



## schneemaus (15. Februar 2012)

Ich mag ja den Polo z.B. auch, aber der Scirocco ist optisch auch mal so gar nicht meins.


----------



## Potpotom (15. Februar 2012)

Die Vorstellung, jeder würde Volkswagen gut finden lässt irgendwie ein kaltes Schaudern über meinen Rücken laufen.

Sag ja nicht das es schlechte Autos sind, natürlich sind die oftmals gut und manchmal auch bester seiner Klasse - aber geschmacklich treffen sie doch nicht den Nerv eines jeden. Glücklicherweise. 

EDIT: 
Meine Oma hat einen Golf, nicht weil er so hübsch ist oder noch relativ gut fährt... nee, weil das Autohaus um die Ecke ist.


----------



## Knallfix (15. Februar 2012)

Viele meinen halt, kaufste dir nen VW - kaufste dir was zuverlässiges und vernünftiges.
Passend dazu Autobild:


> Das Abo der Wolfsburger auf hintere Plätze in der AUTO BILD-Zuverlässigkeits-Rangliste steht im geradezu grotesken Widerspruch zum Markterfolg.



Mein Vater konnte mit seinem alten Passat auch ein Lied davon singen aber ... was macht er?
Er kauft wieder einen VW


----------



## Thoor (16. Februar 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Immer wieder lustig...alle wettern sie aber VW ist nicht umsonst ein Riesenhersteller und gefühlt jedes 2. Auto ist ein Golf, Polo oder Passat. Da müssen sie wohl doch den Nerv der Menschen treffen.



Vielleicht weil VW technisch super Autos herstellt? Qualitativ hochwertig und sauber verarbeitet? Ich habe 3 Jahre auf der Autobranche bei einem Importeur gearbeitet, du wärst überascht wie viele Leute einen Scheiss auf die Optik geben, hauptsache günstig, hauptsache fährt. Das hat noch lange nichts mit Design und Optik zu tun.


----------



## vollmi (16. Februar 2012)

Grml

Gestern hats mir bei meinem Jeep Grand Cherokee nun doch den Automaten gestreckt 
360'000km hat er mir gute Dienste geleistet aber vermutlich lohnt es sich nicht ihn zu reparieren. 
Ist einfach stehengeblieben und lässt sich jetzt nur noch im 1. Gang bewegen.

Muss jetzt den Chef bearbeiten gehen das ich als neuen Firmenwagen unbedingt einen Grand Cherokee SRT8 brauch 


mfG René


----------



## Potpotom (16. Februar 2012)

vollmi schrieb:


> Grml
> 
> Gestern hats mir bei meinem Jeep Grand Cherokee nun doch den Automaten gestreckt
> 360'000km hat er mir gute Dienste geleistet aber vermutlich lohnt es sich nicht ihn zu reparieren.
> ...


Örks...  na dann mal viel Erfolg beim bearbeiten.


----------



## Feuerkatze (17. Februar 2012)

Wobei Günstig und VW ja nicht unbedingt zusammenpasst. Aber mit ist das Aussehen vom Auto auch weniger wichtig als die Technik. Und ich war extrem überrascht als ich bei der Autowahl einfach feststellen musste, dass mir der VW vom Fahren her am besten gefallen hat. 
Was hab ich aber an nem Auto, was von aussen zwar toll aussieht, aber bei dem ich erstmal 20 minuten brauche um eine mir passende Sitzposition zu finden, oder bei dem meine Beine eingeklemmt werden, weil die Sitze zu schmal sind, oder der Kofferaum zu klein ist, oder oder.


----------



## Vrocas (20. Februar 2012)

Hallo.

Ich wollte mal einfach aus Neugier in der Runde fragen was für eine Farbe besser zu dem Lamborghini Gallardo passen würde.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Orange

oder schwarz



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mfg


----------



## Manowar (20. Februar 2012)

Orange darf nur ein Gt3 RS sein. Meiner Meinung nach


----------



## Konov (20. Februar 2012)

Würde auch sagen Schwarz. Aber Orange finde ich generell nicht so gut.
Ist eine relativ aggressive Farbe. Passt nur im Rennsport und gemischt mit vielen Rennaufklebern und einem spartanischen Renn-Fahrzeug-Design. (meiner Meinung nach)


----------



## Kamsi (20. Februar 2012)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> Ich wollte mal einfach aus Neugier in der Runde fragen was für eine Farbe besser zu dem Lamborghini Gallardo passen würde.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vrocas (20. Februar 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




muss man auch erst einen finden der sowas macht!


----------



## Morvkeem (20. Februar 2012)

Prinzipiell würde ich sagen Schwarz. In diversen Rennspielen würde ich allerdings eher zu etwas grellerem wie Grün oder eben Orange tendieren.


----------



## Lakor (21. Februar 2012)

Beides echt nicht schlecht, aber schwarz ist doch ne Ecke besser. 

Ist einfach ein bisschen dezenter und dadurch stilvoller.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (21. Februar 2012)

Hol dir zwei davon und das Problem ist gelöst.


----------



## shadow24 (21. Februar 2012)

schwarz....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (21. Februar 2012)

Orange ist was für Rennfahrer und Proleten  drum schwarz ^^


Edit: Wobei ich würd wohl auch das Hello Kitty - rosa nehmen


----------



## Potpotom (21. Februar 2012)

Gibts ne Farbe "rostig"? Die hätte was...


----------



## floppydrive (21. Februar 2012)

Hässliche Karre da hilft auch ne gute Farbe nichts


----------



## Xidish (21. Februar 2012)

Beide Farben würden mir nicht zusagen.
Dann schon lieber ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und  zum Thema 2 Lamborghini holen ... wenn man das Geld hat.^^
Naja, selbst wenn ich das Geld hätte, würde ich mir n anderes Auto holen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. Februar 2012)

Metallic Blau...


----------



## win3ermute (21. Februar 2012)

Eines sollte man bei der Farbe Schwarz für das Auto immer beachten: Die Fahrzeuge wirken grundsätzlich kleiner und unscheinbarer als mit einer hellen Signalfarbe. Gerade bei so einem Winzling wie dem Gallardo, der so groß, aber nicht so hoch wie ein VW Golf ist, bietet sich da eher eine kräftige Signal-Farbe an - aber bitte kein orange.

Mal abgesehen davon, daß schwarze Lackierungen immer ein echter "Pain in the ass" sind, was (Polier-)kratzer, Verunreinigungen etc. betrifft *brrrr*...


----------



## EspCap (21. Februar 2012)

Weder noch, weiß.


----------



## Konov (21. Februar 2012)

EspCap schrieb:


> Weder noch, weiß.



Weiß ist edel, wirkt aber auch schnell prollig.
Gerade bei nem Lamborghini oder Audi R8 z.B. ... sieht halt edel aus, bist nach beim zweiten Hingucken auch direkt der Bordellkönig. ^^


----------



## Ogil (21. Februar 2012)

Naja - mit nem Lamborghini ist man das nicht erst nach der falschen Farbwahl


----------



## Konov (21. Februar 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Naja - mit nem Lamborghini ist man das nicht erst nach der falschen Farbwahl



Da könntest du Recht haben 

Mit nem roten Ferrari ist man es eigentlich auch.


----------



## Potpotom (21. Februar 2012)

Wenn schon, dann Porsche GT3 RS 4.0... in weiss, selbstverstândlich.


----------



## Ogil (21. Februar 2012)

Ich weiss nicht - das sind halt irgendwie so Autos, mit denen man direkt eine Vorstellung vom Fahrer verbindet. Und die ist halt oft nicht so gut. Freilich alles Vorurteile - aber die haben Menschen nunmal.

Seltsam ist dann auch, dass das nicht bei allen "Super Cars" der Fall ist. Zumindest geht es mir so. Ich hatte z.B. letztens einen Morgan im Stau neben mir - und da dachte ich nur "Uhhh - nice car!" und nicht "Midlife crisis!"...


----------



## vollmi (21. Februar 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Seltsam ist dann auch, dass das nicht bei allen "Super Cars" der Fall ist. Zumindest geht es mir so. Ich hatte z.B. letztens einen Morgan im Stau neben mir - und da dachte ich nur "Uhhh - nice car!" und nicht "Midlife crisis!"...



Okay einen Morgan kauft sich glaub ich keiner zum angeben. Den fahren nur Autoverrückte.

mfG René


----------



## Potpotom (21. Februar 2012)

Ich hab noch nie einen Super-Sportler gesehen und dabei gedacht... uh, der Fahrer muss aber ne ordentliche midlife crisis oder einen kleinen Puller haben.


Wie kommt das eigentlich? Da fährt jemand einen teuren Wagen und schwupps, hat er den nur zum angeben - nicht etwa weil das fahren eines bspw. reinrassigen Sportlers geil ist, nee nee. Versteh ich nicht.


----------



## Ogil (21. Februar 2012)

Ich sag ja - Vorurteile und sicher oft unbegruendet und falsch. Wobei ich ja auch sagte, dass das unterschiedlich ist je nach Auto und dabei das "Image" ganz sicher nicht nur durch den Preis gepraegt wird.


----------



## Konov (21. Februar 2012)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Ich hab noch nie einen Super-Sportler gesehen und dabei gedacht... uh, der Fahrer muss aber ne ordentliche midlife crisis oder einen kleinen Puller haben.
> 
> 
> Wie kommt das eigentlich? Da fährt jemand einen teuren Wagen und schwupps, hat er den nur zum angeben - nicht etwa weil das fahren eines bspw. reinrassigen Sportlers geil ist, nee nee. Versteh ich nicht.



Naja im ersten Moment denke ich das z.B. auch nicht. Erstmal denke ich "cool" und schaue hinterher.
Vielleicht im Nachhinein kommen solche Gedanken dann. Manchmal auch direkt in dem Moment. Das ist aber ähnlich wie bei manchen Proleten-Klamotten. Wenn das extrem auffällig und aufgeblasen aussieht, dann denkt man sich halt sofort seinen Teil... so ähnlich ist das mit einem weißen Lamborghini, der womöglich noch den Motor an der Ampel aufheulen lässt, nur damit alle mitbekommen was für ein Auto er fährt. ^^


----------



## H2OTest (21. Februar 2012)

Ich bin sprachlos ....




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fYxVKCND18w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Manowar (22. Februar 2012)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Ich hab noch nie einen Super-Sportler gesehen und dabei gedacht... uh, der Fahrer muss aber ne ordentliche midlife crisis oder einen kleinen Puller haben.



Ich werds bald beweisen, Bilder wirds aber keine geben! 

Ich frag mich gerade, welcher Mod, diesen Thread bluten sehen wollte


----------



## Manowar (23. Februar 2012)

Will ich mal mit euch teilen..
Bilder der Nockenwelle eines E39 nach 759tkm 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bkeleanor (29. Februar 2012)

Was sagt ihr den zum Opel Ampera aka Chevy Volt?

Ich warte ja immer noch darauf, bis mal ein Opel Händler in der Gegend so einen rumstehen hat, um mal ein probefährtchen zu machen.
Generell sag ich aber 50k CHF sind zu viel :-)


----------



## Konov (29. Februar 2012)

Finde das Design irgendwie cool, wirkt etwas bullig und aggressiv, aber nicht zu übertrieben:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vorallem die Vampirzähne vorne 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hat schon was. 
Aber Opel hat nen schlechten Ruf weg seit einigen Jahren... kommt mir jedenfalls so vor.


----------



## Manowar (29. Februar 2012)

Bis es keine ausgereiften E-Autos gibt, werde ich weiter mit mit 6 oder 8 Zylindern unterwegs sein.
Sobald die Karren auch was können, muss wohl eine her, weil sie vom Spaßfaktor unschlagbar sein werden.


----------



## bkeleanor (1. März 2012)

Das aussehen hat was, aber die Technik überzeugt nicht. Ich meine im Test vom Schweizer Fernsehen, sind sie rein elektrisch nur 40km weit gekommen. Es war zwar ziemlich kalt am testtag und sie mussten diverse verbraucher einschalten. Aber trotzdem es muss doch möglich sein mehr als 40km weit zu kommen.

Ich fahre am Tag ca. 70km also min. 100km müssen es schon werden^^.


----------



## Magogan (1. März 2012)

Walden aus Two And A Half Men hat ein Elektroauto

Aber gibt es überhaupt schon genug Steckdosen zum "Tanken"?


----------



## Manowar (1. März 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Aber gibt es überhaupt schon genug Steckdosen zum "Tanken"?



O_o


Ich saß gerade im Auto und hab nochmal über E-Autos nachgedacht.. mir würden die Motorengeräusche wohl auch einfach ziemlich fehlen.
Mal abgesehen davon, dass Strom ja auch nicht auf Bäumen wächst.


----------



## bkeleanor (1. März 2012)

Waldon fährt doch den neuen Tesla?

Motorengeräusche oh ja...die würden mir auch fehlen.
aber da kann man bestimmt was machen.

Steckdosen
ja als einer der viel auf reisen ist, ist das sicher unvorteilhaft.
aber so als alltagsauto. und ohne akws ist das ganze eh sinnlos^^


----------



## Konov (1. März 2012)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Waldon fährt doch den neuen Tesla?



Das ist ne Fernsehserie.... ^^

Abgesehen davon gibts aber in Norwegen glaube ich großflächig bereits Parkplätze mit Steckdosen für Elektroautos.
Einfach parken, einstecken, was trinken gehen, wiederkommen, aufgeladen...

In Deutschland und den meisten anderen Ländern ist das noch Zukunftsvision, aber durchaus vorstellbar für die Zukunft.


----------



## bkeleanor (1. März 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Das ist ne Fernsehserie.... ^^
> 
> Abgesehen davon gibts aber in Norwegen glaube ich großflächig bereits Parkplätze mit Steckdosen für Elektroautos.
> Einfach parken, einstecken, was trinken gehen, wiederkommen, aufgeladen...
> ...



Ja das weiss ich und was ist jetzt falsch an der aussage? mit ausnahme das Waldon (der Charkter) evt. nicht den neuen tesla fährt?

Toll mal eben 3 stunden kaffee trinken bis die mühle wieder aufgeladen ist :-)


----------



## Konov (1. März 2012)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Ja das weiss ich und was ist jetzt falsch an der aussage? mit ausnahme das Waldon (der Charkter) evt. nicht den neuen tesla fährt?
> 
> Toll mal eben 3 stunden kaffee trinken bis die mühle wieder aufgeladen ist :-)



Ich hab nicht gesagt dass es falsch ist, ich wollte nur andeuten, dass es in der Realität extrem selten sein dürfte, jemanden zu finden der nen Tesla Elektro Sportwagen fährt.
In der Serie ist Waldon aber Millardär, insofern passt das natürlich dann für die Story 
Der Typ ist ja auch sonst recht technikbegeistert.


----------



## Potpotom (1. März 2012)

Also hier in Luxembourg sind an fast jeder grösseren Tankstelle "Zapfsäulen" für Elektroautos. Bei uns auf Arbeit sind in der Tiefgarage mehrere Parkplätze mit Steckdosen und da stehen auch oft welche - laut dem Schild findet die Energiegewinnung durch Solarzellen statt, obs stimmt, keine Ahnung.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (1. März 2012)

Solange Elektroautos alle so pottenhässlich wie der Opel da oben sind oder sogar noch schlimmer daherkommen, brauchen die sich über die Reichweite eh keine Gedanken machen. Die Masse wird sich solche Designsünden sicherlich nicht kaufen. Ein Auto muss einen Käufer in erster Linie mal optisch überzeugen.


----------



## win3ermute (1. März 2012)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Ein Auto muss einen Käufer in erster Linie mal optisch überzeugen.



Oh! Dann hätten seit ca. 20 - 30 Jahren eigentlich keine Autos mehr verkauft werden dürfen !


----------



## bkeleanor (1. März 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Oh! Dann hätten seit ca. 20 - 30 Jahren eigentlich keine Autos mehr verkauft werden dürfen !



true story bro :-)


----------



## vollmi (2. März 2012)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> true story bro :-)



Also mein Auto trifft meinen geschmack Designmässig. Und auch der Tesla würde meinen Geschmack treffen. Wenn er nur nicht so teuer wär.

Geschmäcker sind halt verschieden.

mfG René


----------



## pampam (10. März 2012)

Hab mir gestern nen Opel Astra G Bj 2002 gekauft.
Mir ist aufgefallen, dass die Lautsprecher (vorne, hinten und der Hochtöner) auf der linken Seite extrem viel leiser sind, als die rechten. Hat jemand ne Ahnung an was das liegen kann?
Ich hoffe, es ist nur das Radio, denn das wollte ich eh ersetzen. Kann mir jemand eins empfehlen für so ca. 70€ (auf jeden Fall unter 100€).


----------



## Manowar (10. März 2012)

Da schon vielfach erlebt.. in den Einstellungen des Radios geschaut, dass die Einstellungen in Ordnung sind?
(Man kann ja die Ausgangsleistung rechts/links verstellen)


----------



## pampam (10. März 2012)

Welche Einstellungen? Das Standardradio kann doch nichts xD
Ich kann die Balance für vorne/hinten und die Höhen und Tiefen regeln, sonst hab ich dazu nichts gefunden...
Viell kennt hier ja jemand das Radio und kann sagen, ob es dazu Einstellmöglichkeit gibt?


----------



## Manowar (10. März 2012)

Balance vorn/hinten?
Ist eigentlich rechts/links ^^

Ansonsten muss ich leider sagen, dass ich von Elektronik nicht viel Ahnung habe..ich hasse den Mist -_-


----------



## pampam (10. März 2012)

Ja das kam mir auch etwas komisch vor... Vielleicht kann ich mir mal ein altes Radio von jemand ausleihen und das ganze testen, damit ich vor dem Radiokauf erst die Boxen machen kann...
Kann mir aber jemand eins Empfehlen für rund 70&#8364;? Denn spätestens, wenn die Lautsprecher funktionieren, will ich ein neues.


----------



## Manowar (10. März 2012)

Hatte mal eines von JVC und hatte nie Probleme damit. 
Aber auch damit kenn ich mich nicht wirklich aus, weil bei uns sowas einfach schrecklich aussieht. 

Wie gesagt..Elektronik ist bei mir.. bäh!


----------



## Slayed (12. März 2012)

Moin ich werf mal ne Frage in die Runde, dürfte beim Auto ja genau gleich sein wie beim Motorrad 

Und zwar wollte ich mir einen Sportauspuff für mein Motorrad kaufen, allerdings bin ich mir nicht so sicher wie das wegen der Zulassung für den Auspuff und so aussieht.

Wenn ein ABE-Gutachten für den Auspuff vorhanden ist, muss ich dieses immer mit mir führen und muss nicht extra den Auspuff eintragen lassen oder?

Falls es hilft hier ist der Endpott :  KLICK

Mfg Slayed


----------



## Ogil (12. März 2012)

Hier wird recht gut erklaert, wie die Gesetzeslage in Deutschland ist.



> [font=arial, helvetica,]Bei ABE oder ABG benötigen Sie keine Änderungsabnahme, außer sie wird in der Genehmigung extra gefordert. Wenn das nicht der Fall ist, packen Sie die ABE / ABG zu Ihren übrigen Fahrzeugpapieren und alles zusammen in Ihre Tasche.[/font]


----------



## Slayed (12. März 2012)

Supi Danke 
Und bestellt :>


----------



## bkeleanor (29. März 2012)

Hi

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit 2003er Subaru Impreza WRX STI 2,5 mit 265PS

Der schreibt da: "Motor original bei 88000km". Heisst dass, der geht demnächst hoch?

Danke schon mal 

gruss


----------



## Konov (29. März 2012)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit 2003er Subaru Impreza WRX STI 2,5 mit 265PS
> 
> ...



88000km ist doch nicht viel fürn Auto... ok auch nicht wenig aber dass der gleich hochgeht glaub ich jetzt auch net.


----------



## Potpotom (29. März 2012)

Naja, 88000Km für einen Benziner der am oberen Leistungslimit angesiedelt ist sind schon eine Hausnummer. Hochgehen wird er sicher nicht gleich, aber weitere 88000Km würde ich auch nicht erwarten - je nachdem wie mit dem Wagen umgegangen wurde.


----------



## Merianna (29. März 2012)

Kommt halt drauf an wie die Vorbesitzer mit dem Wagen gefahren sind und ob sie immer regelmäßig beim Service waren Ölwechsel etc.
dann sind 88000 echt noch kein Problem 
zur Not kannst den auch vorher bei Dekra oder Tüv durchchecken lassen wenn du dir zu unsicher bist 
die sagen dir auch gleich was er noch ca. wert ist da hat man evtl noch ne bessere Verhandlungsbasis


----------



## bkeleanor (29. März 2012)

ok danke

er hatte erst einen vorbesitzer laut anzeige, trotzdem frage ich mich halt bei so hochgezüchteten motoren wielange es wohl noch dauert bis was kaputt geht. und der satz, dass es der originalmotor ist macht es aus meiner sicht nicht besser. kenn mich da zu wenig aus muss ich noch hinzufügen.
preislich find ich ihn sowieso zu hoch mit 19900 CHF.


----------



## Rayon (3. April 2012)

Hab grade nen Opel Corsa C, Bj 2001, 57tkm gelaufen, 65 PS (1 vorbesitzer) für 3250 &#8364; angeboten bekommen. Lasse ihn grade mal von nem Freund der KFz-Mechaniker ist checken. Grundsätzlich irgendwas schlechtes am Corsa als 1. Karre?


----------



## Lari (3. April 2012)

Würde sagen ist halt ein typisches Fahranfänger-Auto. Wüsste nicht, was dagegen sprechen könnte.


----------



## skyline930 (3. April 2012)

Rayon schrieb:


> Hab grade nen Opel Corsa C, Bj 2001, 57tkm gelaufen, 65 PS (1 vorbesitzer) für 3250 € angeboten bekommen. Lasse ihn grade mal von nem Freund der KFz-Mechaniker ist checken. Grundsätzlich irgendwas schlechtes am Corsa als 1. Karre?



Ich hab auch einen Corsa C, nur mit Bj 2004 und 88tkm mit 59PS vor ein bisschen als nem Jahr gekauft. Für 3500€ mit TÜV etc etc.
Ich persönlich bin sehr zufrieden. Meiner Meinung nach ein sehr tolles Auto, es macht Spaß es zu fahren und wenn man mal einkaufen oder so muss ist es auch kein Problem. Der Verbrauch ist eigentlich recht okay, dafür das ich relativ gerne Gas gebe  Falls es dich betrifft, ich bin 1,95m und ich kann sehr bequem sitzen. Ich hatte mir relativ viele Gebrauchte angesehen, und bin alles in allem sehr froh mich für meinen Corsa entschieden zu haben.


----------



## Rayon (3. April 2012)

Auf wie viel % in der Vers. bist du? ich weiss nicht was guenstiger ist. kriege irgendwie die daten in den rechner bei check24 o.ä. nicht ordentlich rein. Mein vater fährt seit ewigkeiten unfallfrei auf 30 oder 35%. ich koennte mich selbst bei 85% SF2 anmelden ( dafür gibts leider keinen rechner). Kann man absehen was guenstiger ist? 

Hab ihn mir gegönnt heute


----------



## Ogil (3. April 2012)

Bei den Diskussionen faellt mir immer auf, wie teuer gebrauchte Autos in D. sind. Hier bekommt man den gebrauchten Corsa mit vergleichbarem Alter/Zaehlerstand fuer umgerechnet etwa 1000€ weniger. Ich bin damals als ich grad den Fuehrerschein neu hatte auch Corsa gefahren, damals noch einen Corsa B. Freilich nicht doll aber schon ok.

Wenn wir schon bei neuen Autos sind: Ich habe mir nun einen Toyota MR2 Mk1 geleistet. Muss zwar bissl was dran gemacht werden - aber irgendwie ist das bei einem 23 Jahre alten Auto auch zu erwarten. Dafuer geht er ab wie Schmidts Katze. Nicht die dicke neue Plastikkatze sondern das Original


----------



## skyline930 (3. April 2012)

Rayon schrieb:


> Auf wie viel % in der Vers. bist du? ich weiss nicht was guenstiger ist. kriege irgendwie die daten in den rechner bei check24 o.ä. nicht ordentlich rein. Mein vater fährt seit ewigkeiten unfallfrei auf 30 oder 35%. ich koennte mich selbst bei 85% SF2 anmelden ( dafür gibts leider keinen rechner). Kann man absehen was guenstiger ist?
> 
> Hab ihn mir gegönnt heute



Ich hab meinen Führerschein auf Begleitetes Fahren mit 17 gemacht und bin im Moment bei 85%, der Wagen ist auf meinen Vater als Zweitwagen versichert, er ist auch bei den 30 oder 35%.
Wenn du keinen BF17 hast, dann wird es bei dir vermutlich mehr werden. Wurde uns zumindest so von unserem Versicherer gesagt (LVM), und die haben uns bisher eigentlich nie schlecht beraten. Das mit Zweitwagen sollte aber in jedem Fall günstiger kommen, falls es bei dir möglich ist du 111 Jahre alter Opa


----------



## H2OTest (4. April 2012)

Ich hätte ja gerne einen audi 80, 90 , 100 b2 oder b3 als erstes Auto


----------



## skyline930 (4. April 2012)

Ich will nen Civic :O Meiner Meinung nach eins der genialsten Autos. (für Normalsterbliche).
Als wir letztens beim Honda zum gucken waren (den neuen Accord und den CRV) hab ich nen nagelneuen Civic in der neuesten 2.0 Sport Sonderausführung :O Die Karre sieht mega genial aus, hat für das Gewicht und die Klasse einen sehr netten Wumms und ist mal SO verdammt bequem. Man hockt drin gefühlt wie in einem F1


----------



## H2OTest (4. April 2012)

n volvo, also n alter hâtte auch was


----------



## Ogil (4. April 2012)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Ich will nen Civic :O Meiner Meinung nach eins der genialsten Autos. (für Normalsterbliche).
> Als wir letztens beim Honda zum gucken waren (den neuen Accord und den CRV) hab ich nen nagelneuen Civic in der neuesten 2.0 Sport Sonderausführung :O Die Karre sieht mega genial aus, hat für das Gewicht und die Klasse einen sehr netten Wumms und ist mal SO verdammt bequem. Man hockt drin gefühlt wie in einem F1



Auch in der GT-Ausfuehrung kommt der Civic doch maximal mit 1.8l und 140PS und kommt von 0-100kmh in 9.6s? Nicht wirklich berauschend. Und bei "gefuehlt wie in einem F1" denk ich eher an etwas Sportlicheres mit tieferer Sitzposition und weniger "verdammt bequem". Kann dem Civic irgendwie nix mehr abgewinnen - wie so viele Autos einfach zu dick/schwer/Plastik geworden.


----------



## Legendary (4. April 2012)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Ich will nen Civic :O Meiner Meinung nach eins der genialsten Autos. (für Normalsterbliche).
> Als wir letztens beim Honda zum gucken waren (den neuen Accord und den CRV) hab ich nen nagelneuen Civic in der neuesten 2.0 Sport Sonderausführung :O Die Karre sieht mega genial aus, hat für das Gewicht und die Klasse einen sehr netten Wumms und ist mal SO verdammt bequem. Man hockt drin gefühlt wie in einem F1



Kommt drauf an welcher...die alten sind mit Verlaub gesagt fotzengrob. Kantige niedrige Schuhschachteln. Die neueren hingegen sind für ne Sushirolle doch recht schick. 


Achja mit nem Corsa kann man nix verkehrt machen...hatte auch einen, 7 Jahre lang insgesamt, war damals mein 1. Auto, der Polo jetzt der 2. Man merkt das ich recht schonend mit meinen Wagen umgehe...mit viel Pflege hielt die Rostschüssel dann sogar fast 14 Jahre. Also die Karossen sind bei Opel wirklich Schrott...Wellblech ist dicker, die Qualität ist mies aber die Technik an sich ist grundsolide. Hatte auf dem 1.2er Motor gut 220.000km drauf und der lief immer noch.


----------



## bkeleanor (5. April 2012)

vielleicht wissens schon einige, weil sie es im "ich hab was neues" thread gelesen haben.
Ich hab mir am montag einen Saab 9-3 Aero gekauft (Kombi) und kann ihn heute abholen. Gott freu ich mich schon drauf.

Damit wäre dann meine fast 7 Jahre lange VW Polo ära beendet.


----------



## Manowar (5. April 2012)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> vielleicht wissens schon einige, weil sie es im "ich hab was neues" thread gelesen haben.
> Ich hab mir am montag einen Saab 9-3 Aero gekauft (Kombi) und kann ihn heute abholen. Gott freu ich mich schon drauf.
> 
> Damit wäre dann meine fast 7 Jahre lange VW Polo ära beendet.



Wird auf jeden Fall was anderes sein, als der Polo *g*
Viel Spaß jedenfalls damit! 



skyline930 schrieb:


> Man hockt drin gefühlt wie in einem F1



Ich wusste ja das das Auto blöde ist, aber das der SO unbequem und SO wenig Platz hat..puh


----------



## Fedaykin (5. April 2012)

Mein neuer:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt muss ich nur noch warten bis ich ihn vorbestellen darf...*freu*


----------



## Manowar (5. April 2012)

Hoffentlich noch mit einem 6Zylinder?


----------



## Fedaykin (5. April 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Hoffentlich noch mit einem 6Zylinder?



Der neue 328i ist glaube ich ein 4Zylinder, also nix mit 6Zylinder....


----------



## BenNevis (5. April 2012)

Leider, muss dann schon ein 530i sein wenn man BMW fahren will, die pumpen ja jetzt auch die Motoren mit Turbos auf. BMW und Turbo's ist sowieso ein heißes Pflaster, den Dreh haben die immer noch nicht raus

Aber generell das schönste Auto zur Zeit im Angebot. 

Hab ne Probefahrt mit dem neuen 3er gemacht, aber der sieht ja zum kotzen aus - so auf die Art: Der muss schnell fertig werden


----------



## Fedaykin (5. April 2012)

BenNevis schrieb:


> Leider, muss dann schon ein 530i sein wenn man BMW fahren will, die pumpen ja jetzt auch die Motoren mit Turbos auf. BMW und Turbo's ist sowieso ein heißes Pflaster, den Dreh haben die immer noch nicht raus
> 
> Aber generell das schönste Auto zur Zeit im Angebot.
> 
> Hab ne Probefahrt mit dem neuen 3er gemacht, aber der sieht ja zum kotzen aus - so auf die Art: Der muss schnell fertig werden




Ich find den neuen 3er genial, gerade der Touring sieht super. Im direkten Vergleich zum A4 Avant oder C-Klasse T-Modell ein traum.


----------



## Legendary (5. April 2012)

Ich bitte dich, selbst ein Lada sieht besser aus als die aktuellen Mercedes Modelle. Oo

Aber der 3er sieht schon schick aus. Audi ist auch hübsch anzusehen.


----------



## BenNevis (5. April 2012)

Na ja den 3er Touring gibts ja noch nicht offiziell. 

Die Limo sieht halt von hinten aus wie der 5er und vorne könnte man meinen der Designer hat einfach ein bisschen den 5er zusammen-"gequetscht" 

Vielleicht muss man sich aber auch erst wieder dran gewöhnen, der E90 hat mir Anfangs auch nicht gefallen, erst das LCI Modell dann wieder


----------



## Fedaykin (5. April 2012)

Ist doch nicht schlecht. Der 5er ist gut gelungen, daher gefällt mir das Design eh. Und der A4 ist einfach....schnarch....


----------



## BenNevis (5. April 2012)

Wer will auch so nen Gurkenhobel.

Audi orientiert sich doch sowieso nur an BMW, man muss einfach mal vergleichen wann Audi welches Auto gebracht (Z3 --> TT; X5 --> Q7; 5erGT --> A5Sportsback....usw.)  hat und innovationen werden von Skoda respektive aus dem VW-Konzern übernommen.

Allein aus letzterem Grund würde ich nie Audi/VW kaufen, da reicht ja Seat bzw. Skoda. 
Steckt das gleiche drin und kostet 1/4 vom Preis  Und die Kunden lassen sich trotzdem verarschen - dank AUDIBild


----------



## Legendary (5. April 2012)

*hust*

Ich fahre auch VW und da gibt es definitiv einen Unterschied zum Seat. Gerade im Innenraum werden qualitativ minderwertigere Teile verwendet. Wie es mit der Technik aussieht weiß ich natürlich nicht genau, nur so viel das z.B. mein Motor auch in einem Seat Ibiza schlummert.


----------



## Thoor (8. April 2012)

So... am Donnerstag gibts mein KW Gewindefahrwerk V1 aus Inox, Sommerfelgen kommen wieder drauf, am Montag in einer Woche geht er zum Spengler um die Stosstange zu flicken und das ganze Auto auszubeulen  Dann fehlt nur noch die Frontlipe und die passenden Sticker, Saison 2012, du kannst kommen 

Hab mal noch ne Frage: Gibt ja für die Civics diverse Auspuffanlagen von Password: JDM, unter anderem buddy Spec Exhausts... sind die dinger echt dermassen laut wies in den Videos scheint? Ich hab schon mitm Kopfhörer nen halben Gehörsturz o_O ich mein, ich wünsch mir ja auch das mein Fox Auspuff lauter wäre, aber DAS ist einfach nur noch Lärmbelästigung xD

Hier mal paar hörbeispiele :>

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z0pHcIlIADc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FFn5mNXWIy8&feature=related

Wie bringt man so nen Sound hin o_O ich mein das sind ja auspuffanlagen, und nicht von vorne bis hinten leergeräume, selbstgebrutzelte Anlagen...


----------



## vollmi (8. April 2012)

Es hört sich aber auch ausgesprochen Lächerlich an 

mfG René


----------



## Merianna (8. April 2012)

naja der Sound haut mich auch nicht vom Hocker sind vielleicht laut aber das wars schon 
na jeder wie er mag ich würd nicht so rumfahren


----------



## vollmi (8. April 2012)

Es sollte sich einfach nicht so gequält anhören. Das Klingt wie n Rasenmäher auf Crack. Gewollt und nicht gekonnt.
Das hört sich angenehmer an:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bPmmWDPZ3I0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Oder meine Anlage.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ivVz83ZfH8k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ogil (8. April 2012)

Naja - das ist ja immer auch Vorliebe. Ich mag ja die Japaner, wobei ich auch finde, dass die Civics da ziemlich laecherlich klingen. Ich seh auch nicht den Sinn darin das Auto gezielt auf laut zu trimmen - ich wuerde eher einen angenehmen Sound anstreben. Hier bei uns (UK) gibt es haeufiger den Fall, dass die Racing-Kiddies ihre Kisten auf laut trimmen - und dann werden sie bei Raceday-Events ausgeschlossen, weil verschiedene Veranstalter da Lautstaerke-Limits eingefuehrt haben.

Dies hier waere ein gutes Beispiel wie mein Auto klingen koennte:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GBL3doVBGLw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ganz so nett klingt meiner allerdings nicht. :<


----------



## Manowar (8. April 2012)

Thoor schrieb:


> Wie bringt man so nen Sound hin o_O ich mein das sind ja auspuffanlagen, und nicht von vorne bis hinten leergeräume, selbstgebrutzelte Anlagen...



Die Karren da sind ja echt mehr als nur peinlich O_o
Wenn die 800ps hätten, dann von mir aus, aber so.. 

Krümmer+ 100Zellen kat + rest leer = Ekelsound


----------



## Thoor (8. April 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Die Karren da sind ja echt mehr als nur peinlich O_o
> Wenn die 800ps hätten, dann von mir aus, aber so..
> 
> Krümmer+ 100Zellen kat + rest leer = Ekelsound



Naja, mein Fall ist der Klang auch nicht, ich würd mich höllisch aufregen wenn mein Nachbar son Ding hätte... aber das sind anscheinend in den USA legale Komplettanlagen die man kaufen kann, also kein leerer Kat oder so...

Meiner klingt im Moment noch so:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tgc0u_ggADw&feature=plcp&context=C49de983VDvjVQa1PpcFN60B-k133hLgbU-xMGuQJOsQatgGj8Nbg%3D

könnte aber von mir aus durchaus etwas lauter oder kerniger sein... naja Magnaflow ist ja leider nichtmehr erlaubt


----------



## Manowar (8. April 2012)

Ich sagte doch 100Zellen und nicht leer 

Magnaflow verboten?


----------



## Thoor (8. April 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Ich sagte doch 100Zellen und nicht leer
> 
> Magnaflow verboten?



;D also mit den 100 zellen führste mich jetzt etwas in versuchung, hab auch schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt 

Joa, zumindest in der Schweiz. Die Papiere hier sind nen Dreck wert, die sind nichtmal geprüft oder sonstwas, ob du bei der MFK (Tüv) damit durchkommst ist reinstes Roulette..


----------



## win3ermute (8. April 2012)

Sowas klingt von Natur aus geil (mal ganz abgesehen von der absolut perfekten Form):





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_8Cr1rC3oKA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Alles andere sind nur erbärmliche Versuche, auf dicke Hose zu machen. Gegen das Brabbeln eines echten V8 kommt nun mal keine Nähmaschine an.


----------



## bkeleanor (10. April 2012)

Morgen

Ich habe dieses Wochen-Ende festgestellt, dass mein neues Auto einen AUX-Eingang hat. Den kann ich im Infotainment System auch aktivieren.

Meine Frage ist nun: Wenn ich mir so ein AUX-AUX Klinkenstecker Kabel kaufe und das denn mit Auto und iphone verbinde, kann ich dann MP3 über die Autolautsprecher hören?

Danke

Gruss


----------



## H2OTest (10. April 2012)

ja


----------



## BenNevis (12. April 2012)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Morgen
> 
> Ich habe dieses Wochen-Ende festgestellt, dass mein neues Auto einen AUX-Eingang hat. Den kann ich im Infotainment System auch aktivieren.
> 
> ...



Das funktioniert ohne Probleme. 

Mein altes Auto hat leider noch kein Streaming vom iPhone zum Radio unterstützt, aus diesem Grund habe ich mir damals das Drive+Play von Harman zugelegt. Habe es damals bei eBay für 30&#8364; bekommen.

Kann man auch schön verbauen, ein Bekannter hat damals sogar mit GFK rumgemanscht 

Und man muss nicht mehr beim fahren am iPhone rumspielen, was mich sehr gestört hat. 

So habe ich das damals gelöst:
[attachment=12605:hkd3.jpg]
[attachment=12606:hkd2.jpg]


----------



## bkeleanor (12. April 2012)

Ja es funktioniert, allerdings find ich das ganze alles andere als optimal.
nur schon das ewige an/abgehänge... von der bedienung über das iphone ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## BenNevis (12. April 2012)

Deswegen ja der Hinweis, wie ich das gelöst hatte.

Ist halt ein bisschen Bastelei. Da ist nämlich ein Steuergerät auch noch dabei.


----------



## bkeleanor (12. April 2012)

Ja danke für den tipp.


----------



## H2OTest (18. April 2012)

Was haltet ihr eigentlich von einem Audi Cabriolet v5 mit 133 PS als Anfängerauto?


----------



## Ogil (18. April 2012)

Ich bin allgemein kein Fan von Cabrios - und das Audi Cabriolet ist meiner Meinung nach kein sonderlich huebscher Vertreter. Dann lieber das Audi Coupe auf dem das Cabrio basierte.


----------



## H2OTest (18. April 2012)

das coupé mag ich nicht, da gefällt mir der Heckspoiler nicht.

Hier im Vergleich Coupé



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Cabrio




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potpotom (18. April 2012)

Also, mir gefällt das Cabrio auch besser... warum es nicht für Fahranfänger geeignet sein sollte kann ich nicht sagen, was spräche dagegen?


----------



## Ogil (18. April 2012)

Naja - kaufen wuerde ich mir beide nicht - aber das ist halt eine Frage des persoenlichen Geschmacks. 

Cabrios finde ich einfach nicht sonderlich praktisch. Die meiste Zeit wird man das Dach ja doch geschlossen haben und dann ist es kaelter, lauter und jeder mit einem Taschenmesser kann (a) das Auto oeffnen und (b) den ganzen Spass ordentlich beschaedigen. Dann lieber einfach ein grosses Sonnendach oder ein Targatop/T-Bar.


----------



## BenNevis (21. April 2012)

offen fahren ist einfach das GEILSTE

als alltagsauto natürlich unpraktisch


----------



## win3ermute (21. April 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Naja - kaufen wuerde ich mir beide nicht - aber das ist halt eine Frage des persoenlichen Geschmacks.



Sind beide hässlich wie die Nacht. 



> Cabrios finde ich einfach nicht sonderlich praktisch. Die meiste Zeit wird man das Dach ja doch geschlossen haben und dann ist es kaelter, lauter und jeder mit einem Taschenmesser kann (a) das Auto oeffnen und (b) den ganzen Spass ordentlich beschaedigen.



Naja, beschädigen kann ein Auto jeder, der einen scharfkantigen Gegenstand besitzt. Dennoch hast Du durchaus Recht: Cabrios sind reine Sommerautos, solange es kein Hardtop für das jeweilige Modell gibt (und selbst das ist nur eine Notlösung).

Allerdings ist das hier ja nix wertvolles; offenbar auch noch von Mutti und Vati spendiert. Sowas kauft man doch nur, wenn man trotz Unwissen um Autos auf die Teenagers Eindruck schinden möchte. Von daher eh egal - und kein "wichtiges" Modell.

133 PS für einen Fahranfänger sind eh viel zu viel. Ich empfehle da einen von der Fahrweise her fast unkaputtbaren Mazda 323 mit allerhöchstens 75 PS. Dem macht das auch nicht so viel, wenn er vor dem nächsten Pöller vor der Disco landet, was unzweifelhaft eintreten wird.



> Dann lieber einfach ein grosses Sonnendach oder ein Targatop/T-Bar.



Pfff! Sagst Du so als T-Bar-Verräter! Pah, nur Sonnendach *naserümpf*. Meiner ist wenigstens ein "Hardtop" und selbstverständlich wesentlich älter!

Edit: Wo bleiben die Fotos von dem ollen Toyota MR2 MK1? Der passt zwar nicht ganz in mein Beuteschema (zu jung; zu japanisch); aber faszinierend finde ich das Ding schon - auch wenn er weiß ist und nur ein Sonnendach statt T-Bar hat...


----------



## Legendary (21. April 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Sind beide hässlich wie die Nacht.



Besser als der Mazda Chinaböller.


----------



## Ogil (21. April 2012)

Immer das dumme Geschwaetz von Chinaboellern und Reisschuesseln. In der Auto-Szene wo ich mich bewege heisst es oft "If it ain't Jap it's scrap" - so ist halt jeder von "seinem" Auto ueberzeugt und macht die anderen schlecht...


----------



## Manowar (21. April 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> 133 PS für einen Fahranfänger sind eh viel zu viel. Ich empfehle da einen von der Fahrweise her fast unkaputtbaren Mazda 323 mit allerhöchstens 75 PS. Dem macht das auch nicht so viel, wenn er vor dem nächsten Pöller vor der Disco landet, was unzweifelhaft eintreten wird.



Jain.
Mein erstes hatte auch 100+ps und ich fand ihn schick 
Und genau deswegen habe ich gut darauf aufgepasst und hatte nie Ärger damit.
Aber ich hatte das Autofahren auch im Blut. Mein Fahrlerer meinte nach der 1. Stunde "Ach so einer wieder  "
Seiner Meinung nach, hätte ich quasi keine Fahrstunden gebraucht.

Ich find den Audi übrigens ganz hübsch (Cabrio)


----------



## BenNevis (21. April 2012)

Die PS sagen doch absolut nix aus - letztendlich ist es doch völlig egal, ob ich mit 50 oder 120 PS gegen den nächsten Baum fahre.
Und in nem Audi/BMW/MB mit dem Baujahr, kann man sich zumindest mal sicherer fühlen als wie in nem A-Corsa oder sowas.

Wenn man sich seiner Pferdestärken bewusst ist, fährt man sowieso entspannter. 
Reservern sind immer gut - es gibt soviele Leute, die die Leistung ihrer Autos einfach überschätzen und beim überholen dann schier nicht vorbeikommen - und in Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzten Zonen hängen die einem dann auch noch am Arsch.


Das einzige Problem wenn man von Anfang an viel PS hat, ist nur, dass man sich ja immer steigern will - mittlerweile bin ich bei 306 PS und viel im bezahlbaren Bereich kommt nicht mehr


----------



## Manowar (21. April 2012)

BenNevis schrieb:


> Das einzige Problem wenn man von Anfang an viel PS hat, ist nur, dass man sich ja immer steigern will - mittlerweile bin ich bei 306 PS und viel im bezahlbaren Bereich kommt nicht mehr



DAS ist das nervigste ever 
Ich schau mich deswegen ja schon nach nem Porsche um -_-


----------



## H2OTest (21. April 2012)

Es war ja eigentlich geplant, den Audi 90 B3 sport zu kaufen, leider ist der unbezahlbar geworden


----------



## Legendary (21. April 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Immer das dumme Geschwaetz von Chinaboellern und Reisschuesseln. In der Auto-Szene wo ich mich bewege heisst es oft "If it ain't Jap it's scrap" - so ist halt jeder von "seinem" Auto ueberzeugt und macht die anderen schlecht...


Öhm ganz ehrlich, er hat gemeint sie sind hässlich wie die Nacht...und ich bin ganz ehrlich und verfahre nach dem Motto "Wie jemand in den Wald schreit..."


----------



## vollmi (21. April 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> DAS ist das nervigste ever
> Ich schau mich deswegen ja schon nach nem Porsche um -_-



Bei den Amis kriegt man die PS aber günstiger und Stilvoller


----------



## Konov (21. April 2012)

vollmi schrieb:


> Bei den Amis kriegt man die PS aber günstiger und Stilvoller



Joooo Corvette, Challenger, Charger, Viper, 500 PS für 50.000 Euro so im schnitt ^^
Außerdem geiler Sound, dafür kann aber kein schwein den Sprit bezahlen. 

edit:
LOL wo wir schon bei Amis sind:

2013er Viper SRT-10 GTS Race Car bei mobile.de

250.000 Öcken fürn Rennwagen mit 900 PS, ein Schnäppchen und jetzt schon im Angebot


----------



## vollmi (21. April 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Joooo Corvette, Challenger, Charger, Viper, 500 PS für 50.000 Euro so im schnitt ^^
> Außerdem geiler Sound, dafür kann aber kein schwein den Sprit bezahlen.



Das ist auch so ein Irrglaube das die einfachen Motoren automatisch so viel mehr brauchen.

Du wirst z.B. kaum einen Europäischen Wagen mit gleichviel PS wie meinen Ami finden (aus dem gleichen Jahr) der ähnlich wenig verbraucht.

mfG René


----------



## Merianna (21. April 2012)

hmm nett aber wenn wir eh schon im Bereich jenseits der 500Ps und 200.000€ sind
nehm ich lieber den Pampersbomber hier 
G-Power M5 Touring


----------



## Manowar (22. April 2012)

vollmi schrieb:


> Das ist auch so ein Irrglaube das die einfachen Motoren automatisch so viel mehr brauchen.
> 
> Du wirst z.B. kaum einen Europäischen Wagen mit gleichviel PS wie meinen Ami finden (aus dem gleichen Jahr) der ähnlich wenig verbraucht.
> 
> mfG René



Wo selbst ich mich schwer geirrt habe! Fand ich erstaunlich 

Amis sind sau geil und ich liebe die Karren. Allen voran steht die Viper!
Aber nen Porsche ist einfach.. die Karren sind einfach geil


----------



## vollmi (22. April 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Aber nen Porsche ist einfach.. die Karren sind einfach geil



QUalitativ sind Porsche einfach ungeschlagen. Auch wenn sie dafür so richtig sauteuer sind 
Für mich sind einfach zuviele davon auf der Strasse.

Ist es nicht schön im anderen Auto zu sitzen?




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i4sCNWs18Ko

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Manowar (22. April 2012)

Ich frag mich sowieso was kommen wird..
Vielleicht kauf ich mir drüben auch nochmal nen E39 fürn Alltag.
Da mir aber die Geschwindigkeiten fehlen werden, werd ich mir irgendein Tool zusammenbasteln,dass ich da auf Rennstrecken kann.
Momentan hab ich keine Ahnung was es werden könnt..


----------



## BenNevis (22. April 2012)

Porsche qualitativ ungeschlagen ?  

Der 996er meines Dad's war nur in der Werkstatt. 
Mit fast 60Tkm kam dann der Motorschaden - Reperaturkosten 19T&#8364; - zuvor hatte man ihm aber noch gesagt, er soll das Auto schnellstmöglichst veräußern - er war ja quasi selber Schuld dass er nicht verkauft hat und den Schaden hatte; Kulanz Fehlanzeige  
Und das Auto war immer im Porschezentrum, da kostet der kleine Service übrigens 600&#8364; und der große das doppelte


----------



## vollmi (22. April 2012)

BenNevis schrieb:


> Und das Auto war immer im Porschezentrum, da kostet der kleine Service übrigens 600€ und der große das doppelte



Der grosse Service kostet bei der Corvette auch um die 600€. Der ist allerdings das erste mal erst bei 140'000 km fällig.
Da gehört dann Zündkerzenwechsel und Getriebeöl dazu.

mfG René


----------



## BenNevis (22. April 2012)

20Tkm = 600&#8364;; 40Tkm = 1200&#8364;...und länger hat ja der Motor nicht gehalten


----------



## Dreiundzwoanzig (25. April 2012)

Hey, bin neu hier bei Buffed. Bin der Marko, komme aus dem schönen Österreich und bin 26 Jahre Jung/alt wie man´s nimmt . Hab mir einen Evo 9 gekauft


----------



## Manowar (25. April 2012)

Das wäre wohl der einzige Jappse, der bei mir aufn Hof dürfte.
Viel Spaß damit :>


----------



## Potpotom (25. April 2012)

vollmi schrieb:


> Das ist auch so ein Irrglaube das die einfachen Motoren automatisch so viel mehr brauchen.
> 
> Du wirst z.B. kaum einen Europäischen Wagen mit gleichviel PS wie meinen Ami finden (aus dem gleichen Jahr) der ähnlich wenig verbraucht.
> 
> mfG René


Der Unterschied ist da zum Teil aber auch... das ein europäischer Sportwagen a la Porsche weniger PS braucht um die gleiche Performance auf die Strecke zu bringen.


----------



## Ogil (25. April 2012)

Einfach nur die PS zu vergleichen ist ja ohnehin Bloedsinn. Schliesslich macht es einen grossen Unterschied ob die Kiste 600kg oder 1t oder 1.8t wiegt. Und mir persoenlich gefaellt die Entwicklung zu "schwerer mit dickerem Motor" eher nicht.


----------



## vollmi (7. Mai 2012)

Bei meinem Jeep ist das Getriebe explodiert. Hatte erst 360'000km drauf. 
Naja ist es wieder repariert. Habe gedacht vielleicht will jemand den umfang der Zerstörung auch sehen 

Die Schrägverzahnung geht eigentlich bis ans ende dieser Welle.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da fehlt auch ein bisschen war 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und diese Feder welche im Zahnrad klemmt, sollte eigentlich da rauskommen. Ist nicht mehr zu bewegen. Könne wenn sie sich löst auch jemanden erschlagen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfG René


----------



## Manowar (7. Mai 2012)

Na das sieht ja mal hübsch aus..
Hats nen schönes Geräusch gegeben?


----------



## vollmi (7. Mai 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Hats nen schönes Geräusch gegeben?



Wie ein kotzendes Pferd


----------



## Manowar (7. Mai 2012)

Als mir mein Diff um die Ohren geflogen ist, dachte ich die Welt geht unter.
Besonders schön bei 200+ kmh 
Da hatte ich eh noch Glück das es vollkommen kaputtgegangen ist. 
Wenn da einfach mal die Hinterachse blockiert worden wäre..na hallo.


----------



## vollmi (7. Mai 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Besonders schön bei 200+ kmh
> Da hatte ich eh noch Glück das es vollkommen kaputtgegangen ist.
> Wenn da einfach mal die Hinterachse blockiert worden wäre..na hallo.



Ohja das kann übel ausgehen. Darum bin ich eigentlich extrem Pingelig was die Wartung meiner Autos angeht.
Der Getriebeschaden hat sich auch nicht angekündigt. Auf einmal ist der 4. Gang mit nem KRGCHHH ausgefallen. Danach dachte ich okay ich fahr die nächste Ausfahrt mal von der Autobahn. Als ich beim nächsten Stopschild dann aber ganz stoppen musste ging garnix mehr vorwärts bis ich den 1. Gang manuell eingelegt habe.

Richtig übel hat es sich also garnicht angehört. eher nach "oh jetzt ist irgendwas ausgefallen und kein Druck mehr da" aber nicht das der Wandler explodiert ist und gleich die hälfte der Zahnräder mit sich in den Tod gerissen hat.

Muss mal bei Chrysler nachfragen was das eigentlich für billiges Glump ist dass da so früh das Zeitliche segnet.

mfG René


----------



## Manowar (7. Mai 2012)

Bin ich eigentlich auch, trotzdem passiert 
Bei den E39 Traktoren wurden auch Getriebe von GM verbaut.. der letzte Mist ist das


----------



## vollmi (7. Mai 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Bin ich eigentlich auch, trotzdem passiert
> Bei den E39 Traktoren wurden auch Getriebe von GM verbaut.. der letzte Mist ist das



Naja meiner wird auch richtig rangenommen. Vermutlich hat das getriebe bei ner Wasserdurchfahrt mal Wasser gezogen.
Und jetzt kommt noch n Oelkühler ran dann schafft er auch noch die nächsten 500t km 

mfG René


----------



## Manowar (7. Mai 2012)

Wenn kein Ölkühler von Nöten war, würde ich auch eigentlich keinen dranpacken.
bzw würde ich mich über den Wirkungsgrad informieren, um dazu das passende Öl zu verwenden.


----------



## vollmi (7. Mai 2012)

Oelkühler schadet nie. Automatenöl ist als Hydrauliköl anzusehen. Eine Mindesttemperatur gibt es in dem Sinne nicht. Nur eine Maximale Temperatur.

Oeltemperaturen über 100°C verringern die Lebensdauer erheblich und da beim Jeep Oelkühler und Kühlwasserkühler in einem Kühler integriert sind, folgt die Oeltemperatur dem Kühlwasser, hat also immer mindestens 80°C im Sommer eher 100°C oder drüber.

Deutsche Autos haben darum auch oft schon einen grösseren Getriebeölkühler montiert, weil hier einfach höhere geschwindigkeiten gefahren werden.

mfG René


----------



## Manowar (7. Mai 2012)

Hab deinen Worten geglaubt, musste aber trotzdem gucken 
Ist das einzige Öl was ich nie selber gewechselt habe.


----------



## Legendary (7. Mai 2012)

Getriebeöl wechselt man bei normalen Fahrzeugen eigentlich auch nicht. Hab das auch noch nie bei meinen Autos wechseln lassen.


----------



## Manowar (7. Mai 2012)

Es gibt kein einziges Öl und kein einzigen Filter der Wartungsfrei ist!
Das ist ne absolute Schande das sowas überhaupt von den Herstellern verbreitet wird.
Ne "lebenslange" Füllung ist vllt für 150tkm gut.


----------



## vollmi (7. Mai 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Getriebeöl wechselt man bei normalen Fahrzeugen eigentlich auch nicht. Hab das auch noch nie bei meinen Autos wechseln lassen.



Sollte man aber.
Das Problem ist, das sich im Getriebeöl auch Abrieb ansammelt der die Filter zusetzt das senkt natürlich die Fliesgeschwindigkeit und auch die Kühlung.
Das ist das Eine, das andere ist die Kondensfeuchtigkeit welche sich mit der Zeit im Getriebeöl sammelt und seine Spezifikationen verändert.
Wenn an ein Auto natürlich nur 150'000km fährt und dann weiterverkauft, hat der nächste das Problem.

Wenn man zu lange mit einem Getriebeölwechsel wartet kann es ausserdem sein dass das neue Oel Ablagerungen ablöst welche dann auf einen Schlag abgewaschen werden und den Filter zusetzen. Das Hauptproblem warum Getriebe nach 150'000km plus bald nach dem ersten Getriebeölwechsel hops gehen.

mfG René


----------



## Legendary (7. Mai 2012)

Ich kann nur meine Erfahrungen widerspiegeln und die waren bis jetzt positiv. Mein letzter hatte 220t km auf der Nadel und das wenigste Problem waren Getriebe und Kupplung. Aber gut zu wissen, wenns nicht so teuer ist kanns ja sicher mal nicht schaden, hab ja noch gut 50.000km Zeit diesmal.


----------



## Manowar (7. Mai 2012)

Ich hab meinen ersten E39 auch mit 250tkm weggeben und fast nie was an dem Auto gemacht.
Der lief auch noch wunderbar.
Es ist aber auch ein schleichender Prozess und du wärest überrascht, wie sanft dein Auto wieder schalten könnte 

Wie Vollmi schon sagte, setzen sich Partikel ab, diese werden normalerweise von einem Magneten am Gehäuse gehalten, aber es kann natürlich auch ausarten.

edit
Übrigens das selbe gilt für Filter.
Ich habe mit meinem nicht mehr die 250kmh erreicht und bin auf Fehlersuche gegangen.
Habe Berta daraufhin mal wieder viel zu viel gegönnt und trotzdem gings immernoch nicht.
Der Benzinfilter wird von BMW auch als "Lebenslanges" Bauteil gepriesen -> gewechselt und glücklich gewesen


----------



## BenNevis (15. Mai 2012)

BMW's Lebensdaueröl - verpackt in der Dose 3 Jahre haltbar, im Getriebe dann "ein Leben lang"


----------



## darkalexa (21. Mai 2012)

Dann will ich auch mal mein Kraftfahrzeug präsentieren....

VW Bora 1,9 TDi


----------



## Manowar (21. Mai 2012)

Wird wohl irgendwann die Zeit kommen, wo ich nen Bra verstehen werde?


----------



## vollmi (21. Mai 2012)

Bei mir hab ich jetzt dieses hier getauscht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Uebersetzung von 2.73 auf 3.42 geändert. Fühlt sich an, als wär das Auto 500 kg leichter.

Endgeschwindigkeit ist um ca. 10km/h gefallen also auf 285km/h nach Navi. Aber bis man da ist vergeht viel weniger Zeit 
Echt geil. Für wenig Geld kriegt man einen ordentlichen Schlag in den Rücken.
Gleich noch Prüfstandsoptimierung und Leistungsmessung gemacht.

mfG René


----------



## Manowar (21. Mai 2012)

vollmi schrieb:


> Uebersetzung von 2.73 auf 3.42 geändert.



Na das ist ja mal einiges 
Da kam bei mir auch ein tierisches Grinsen ins Gesicht


----------



## iKitten (21. Mai 2012)

Mein Nissan hat nen Marderschaden 
und da klappert etwas bischen seltsam, hört sich nach nem ventil an D:


----------



## Konov (21. Mai 2012)

darkalexa schrieb:


> Dann will ich auch mal mein Kraftfahrzeug präsentieren....
> 
> VW Bora 1,9 TDi



Was für übelste Proletenkarren hier manche fahren ist mir schleierhaft.... aber jeder nach seiner Facon...


----------



## bkeleanor (21. Mai 2012)

Ich empfinde den jetzt als schön hergerichtet.
von ner proletenkarre ist der jetzt noch weit entfernt, sofern ein bora diesel überhaupt je als proletenkarre gewertet werden kann.


----------



## fallas (21. Mai 2012)

Bora wäre jetzt auch nicht meins, aber dennoch würde ich sagen...schön hergerichtet (ohne Fachwissen zu haben), nur die Frontscheibenaufkleber sind etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig. 
Das führt mich gleich zu meiner Frage: Wozu bitte hat seit gefühlt 2 Jahren jeder die "schwarze Motorhaubenhülle" ? Könnte mich mal jemand aufklären welchen Nutzen man sich davon erhofft?


----------



## Ogil (21. Mai 2012)

So wie es eine Aehnlichkeit zwischen Hund & Halter gibt, gibt es die halt auch zwischen Auto und Fahrer. Nun mag sich jeder selbst ausmalen was es bedeutet, wenn man seinem Auto Windeln anlegt... 

Ansonsten finde ich den Bora nun auch wirklich nicht prollig. Kein Auto was ich mir kaufen wuerde, aber auch keins das ich besonders grausig finde.


----------



## iKitten (21. Mai 2012)

fallas schrieb:


> Bora wäre jetzt auch nicht meins, aber dennoch würde ich sagen...schön hergerichtet (ohne Fachwissen zu haben), nur die Frontscheibenaufkleber sind etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig.
> Das führt mich gleich zu meiner Frage: Wozu bitte hat seit gefühlt 2 Jahren jeder die "schwarze Motorhaubenhülle" ? Könnte mich mal jemand aufklären welchen Nutzen man sich davon erhofft?



Die schwarze hülle isn Steinschlagsschutz


----------



## Potpotom (21. Mai 2012)

fallas schrieb:


> Das führt mich gleich zu meiner Frage: Wozu bitte hat seit gefühlt 2 Jahren jeder die "schwarze Motorhaubenhülle" ? Könnte mich mal jemand aufklären welchen Nutzen man sich davon erhofft?


Nutzen? Keinen!

Bora ist jetzt auch nicht so mein Ding... schön hergerichtet mag sein, bleibt aber dennoch ein 1,9L-Diesel, weiss net, meins wärs nicht. Irgendwie wie gewollt und nicht gekonnt. 

EDIT: Steinschlagschutz ist die Angabe... da ist die Anschaffung und Verhässlichung, sofern noch möglich, des Wagens aber so arg im Gegensatz zum Nutzen das selbiger irgendwie abhanden kommt. Soll bei manchen Kreisen wohl "cool" sein.


----------



## vollmi (21. Mai 2012)

iKitten schrieb:


> Die schwarze hülle isn Steinschlagsschutz



Okay. aber wozu schützt man etwas das man ja doch nie sieht weil ja n Schutz drauf ist?


----------



## iKitten (21. Mai 2012)

vollmi schrieb:


> Okay. aber wozu schützt man etwas das man ja doch nie sieht weil ja n Schutz drauf ist?



Aus dem gleichen Grund warum manche Sammler ihre Stücke nicht aus der Verpackung nehmen, schätze ich.


----------



## fallas (21. Mai 2012)

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php?app=forums&module=forums&section=findpost&pid=3263469



> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> iKitten, on 21 May 2012 - 13:05, said:
> ...



zumal die Steinschläge auch deutlich höher bzw. ebenfalls deutlich tiefer auftreten? (zumindest bei mir -.- )


----------



## Potpotom (21. Mai 2012)

fallas schrieb:


> zumal die Steinschläge auch deutlich höher bzw. ebenfalls deutlich tiefer auftreten? (zumindest bei mir -.- )


check!

Windschutzscheibe, A-Säule, Kotflügel, Frontschürze und Seitenspiegel sind bei mir da so die Kandidaten - liegt wohl am Aufprallwinkel der kleinen "Geschosse", direkt vorne drauf hatte ich jedenfalls noch keinen.


----------



## iKitten (21. Mai 2012)

fallas schrieb:


> http://forum.buffed.de/index.php?app=forums&module=forums&section=findpost&pid=3263469
> 
> 
> 
> zumal die Steinschläge auch deutlich höher bzw. ebenfalls deutlich tiefer auftreten? (zumindest bei mir -.- )




Dann wär vielleicht sowas eher für dich 

http://static.pagenstecher.de/uploads/c/ca/ca2/ca26/DSCI0040_11.JPG

Nein, mal ehrlich, ich find sowas auch nich schön, aber jedem das seine


----------



## Kyrador (21. Mai 2012)

Proletenkarre? Interessante Feststellung  eigentlich les ich den Thread ja gerne (auch wenn ich den Technik-Fanatismus manchmal nicht nachvollziehen kann, nen Auto soll mich von A nach B bringen  ), aber manche Bezeichnungen sind schon seltsam.
Ich fahr übrigens nen Golf VI, was für nen Spießerwagen, ne?


----------



## H2OTest (21. Mai 2012)

Hör mir auf mit Golf, soviele Golfs bei mir ahhh -.-


----------



## Konov (21. Mai 2012)

Der Bora an sich ist keine Proletenkarre.
Ich bezog mich auf die Aufmachung des Wagens, ich dachte das wäre offensichtlich... 

Tiefergelegt... die bulligen Felgen... dieses schwarze Steinschlagschutz Dingens und oben irgendein "United XY" Spruch über der Windschutzscheibe - für mich ist das prollig.
Ist leider so, dass viele ihre VWs (aber auch BMWs und viele andere) derartig aufmotzen und das sind für mich einfach Proletenkarren... fertig 

Ich zwinge niemandem meine Meinung auf aber ich werde sie ja noch posten dürfen


----------



## Ogil (21. Mai 2012)

Um wirklich gegen Steinschlaege jeder Art geschuetzt zu sein, sollte man schon sowas anlegen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (21. Mai 2012)

Naja Proletenkarre ist der 3er Bmw von Murrat  und ja das ist ein Klischee


----------



## Legendary (21. Mai 2012)

Aha...Tieferlegung, schicke Felgen, Aufkleber = Proletenkarre. Ohje, ich veränder lieber nichts mehr am Auto. 

BTW: Der Bra dient dazu Steinschläge abzuwehren, bringt nur leider oft nix weil die Steine nicht nur auf die Motorhaubenfront aufklatschen, kommt natürlich aufs Auto an. Bei meinem Ex Corsa, der recht tief war kamen die Steinchen eher auf die A-Säule und den hinteren Bereich der Haube. Die Bras sind übrigens für den Lack gar ned gut, darunter kann sich Feuchtigkeit sammeln und dann gammelt die Falz ganz gerne mal weg. Ausserdem würde das nur meinen liebevoll gepflegten, gewachsten und versiegelten Lack verkratzen.


----------



## Konov (21. Mai 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Aha...Tieferlegung, schicke Felgen, Aufkleber = Proletenkarre. Ohje, ich veränder lieber nichts mehr am Auto.



Jupp!
Für mich ist oft weniger mehr was tuning betrifft.
Aber das ist halt ein subjektiver Eindruck, der eine findet es geil seine Kiste mit Aufklebern vollzuklatschen, ich finds billig.

Muss jeder selbst wissen. Es gibt Tuning das sieht richtig gut aus und welches, was einfach völlig übertrieben ist... aber das ist eben eine Geschmacksfrage wie bei Frisuren, Lieblingsfarben und und und...


----------



## Legendary (21. Mai 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Muss jeder selbst wissen. Es gibt Tuning das sieht richtig gut aus und welches, was einfach völlig übertrieben ist... aber das ist eben eine Geschmacksfrage wie bei Frisuren, Lieblingsfarben und und und...



Stimmt, aber weder schöne Felgen noch eine Tieferlegung sind übertrieben. Übertrieben sind hässliche Singleframestoßstangen, 4-Rohrauspuffanlagen, Japsenaufkleber die übers ganze Auto gehen usw. usf.


Da könnt ich ja beim Thema Fahrrad, dein Lieblingshobby, auch ansetzen und sagen das ich alles derbe krass übertrieben finde wenn man sich eine 21-Gang Schaltung ans Fahrrad klatscht. 3 Gänge reichen doch auch!


----------



## Konov (21. Mai 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Da könnt ich ja beim Thema Fahrrad, dein Lieblingshobby, auch ansetzen und sagen das ich alles derbe krass übertrieben finde wenn man sich eine 21-Gang Schaltung ans Fahrrad klatscht. 3 Gänge reichen doch auch!




Jo, ist halt alles subjektiv, wie ich bereits sagte...

Das letzte Beispiel passt aber nicht so ganz, denn fahrtechnisch macht es einen Unterschied ob du 3 Gänge oder 21 hast.
Das wäre so als würdest du in einen Porsche das Getriebe eines Trabbis einbauen.

Optisches Tuning ist ein anderes paar Schuhe. Wobei ich beim Thema Rennaufkleber sowieso sagen muss, dass es einfach nur in die Kategorie "Möchtegern" fällt...

Wenn sich einer einfach nur was draufklatscht, damit es wie ein Rennwagen aussieht, dann muss es entsprechend dezent sein, sonst macht man sich einfach schnell zum Obst der Woche.


----------



## Legendary (21. Mai 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Wobei ich beim Thema Rennaufkleber sowieso sagen muss, dass es einfach nur in die Kategorie "Möchtegern" fällt...
> 
> Wenn sich einer einfach nur was draufklatscht, damit es wie ein Rennwagen aussieht, dann muss es entsprechend dezent sein, sonst macht man sich einfach schnell zum Obst der Woche.



Da muss ich dir dann doch mal recht geben.


----------



## vollmi (21. Mai 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Wenn sich einer einfach nur was draufklatscht, damit es wie ein Rennwagen aussieht, dann muss es entsprechend dezent sein, sonst macht man sich einfach schnell zum Obst der Woche.



Ist halt billig 

Besser als die welche sich für mehr Schein als Sein Tuning mit Privatkrediten verschulden und mehr in den Wagen investieren als dieser wert ist.

mfG René


----------



## Manowar (22. Mai 2012)

iKitten schrieb:


> Aus dem gleichen Grund warum manche Sammler ihre Stücke nicht aus der Verpackung nehmen, schätze ich.



Darf ich fragen wie du damit umgehst?
Nen Bra (falsch benutzt) macht den Lack kaputt und rettet ihn nicht.
Darunter sammelt sich Schmutz, Steinchen, etc
Der Bra bewegt sich natürlich während der Fahrt und schon hast du alles unter dem Ding zerkratz.

Ich find die einfach nur unnütz und hässlich.



AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Da könnt ich ja beim Thema Fahrrad, dein Lieblingshobby, auch ansetzen und sagen das ich alles derbe krass übertrieben finde wenn man sich eine 21-Gang Schaltung ans Fahrrad klatscht. 3 Gänge reichen doch auch!



Da übertreibst du ein wenig 
Aber ansich haste recht.. Tieferlegen+Felgen= Proll..wtf?

Ich finds bei meinem irgendwie immer recht shcön, wenn ich zu hören bekomme "Irgendwie sieht der total anders aus, als die anderen die hier rumfahren. Ich weiß nicht wieso, aber der ist echt lecker."
(Obwohl ich ne Prollkarre fahre, gell?  )


----------



## Potpotom (22. Mai 2012)

Proll... du meinst wohl Rentner. *duck und weg*


----------



## Xidish (22. Mai 2012)

Also ne 21 Gang Schaltung am Fahrrad finde ich absolut nicht übertrieben -
besonders, wenn das Moutainbike seinem Namen gerecht wird - es in den Bergen stark beansprucht wird.

Was jeder mit seinem Auto macht, muß jeder selber wissen.
Für mich muß ein Auto nur seinen Zweck erfüllen und  "normal" (also ohne Putzfimmel) gepflegt sein.

Beim Tieferlegen fällt mir nur die Story von 2000 ein.
Ich komme von der Fortbildung zu Feierabendszeit an eine große Baustelle (Hauptader per Ampelregelung teilweise gesperrt -> Stau ohne Ende)
Als Insider weiß ich ne Abkürzung über's Feld ins nächste Dorf.
Tja und schon nach wenigen Metern liegt da ein aufgesetzter (tiefergelegter) Wagen. 

Und auch bei den beiden 30er Buckeln vor dem Kindergraten, wo ich arbeite - höre ich abundzu mal ein Aufsetzen.
Manche versuchen schon direkt über den tiefergelegten Bordstein (wegen Ein/Ausfahrt) zu fahren.
Das regt mich dann eher schon wieder auf.

Na jedenfalls Tieferlegen würde ich ein Auto nicht - zumal es eher noch mehr Spritverbrauch bedeutet - als es nützlich sei.
Aufkleber würden auch nicht ein Einziger drauf kommen - außer vorne innen z.B. die Grüne Plakette.
Von manch andere Sachen, wie z.B. andere Felgen, wäre ich nicht abgeneigt - ist aber kein Muss.

nun ja ... jeder, wie er mag ...


----------



## Manowar (22. Mai 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> Na jedenfalls Tieferlegen würde ich ein Auto nicht - zumal es eher noch mehr Spritverbrauch bedeutet - als es nützlich sei.



Die Erklärung mag ich hören


----------



## H2OTest (22. Mai 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Die Erklärung mag ich hören



der wagen schleift dann am boden, dafur muss dann mehr Kraft aufgewandt werden


----------



## Konov (22. Mai 2012)

D I F F E R E N Z I E R E N 


ist das Stichwort...

Wenn ich sage Tieferlegen und Felgen, dann möge man bitte auch beachten, dass ich den VW Bora auf der vorherigen Seite meinte. 
Das bedeutet nicht, dass ich generell sämtliche Felgen und jedwede Tieferlegung für "prollig" halte.

Es kommt immer aufs Verhältnis an. Es ist eben eine reine Geschmackssache. Von technischem Anspruch kann hier keiner sprechen, denn der Straßenverkehr ist keine Rennstrecke.


----------



## Xidish (22. Mai 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Die Erklärung mag ich hören


Der Luftstrom wird ungünstig beinflusst, da man dem Fahrtwind mehr Widerstand entgegensetzt.
Nun gut, das ist meine Überzeugung. 

So ich gehe jetzt Rasen mähen.
Evtl. stelle ich die Schnitthöhe heute auch höher.
Spart Sprit, Kraftaufwand - da der Luftsrom ja weniger beinflusst wird.


----------



## sympathisant (22. Mai 2012)

der widerstand ist der gleiche. ich denke eher, dass es aufgrund weniger verwirbelungen unter dem fahrzeug zu ner ersparnis kommt. aber die dürfte kaum messbar sein.


----------



## Manowar (22. Mai 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> Der Luftstrom wird ungünstig beinflusst, da man dem Fahrtwind mehr Widerstand entgegensetzt.
> Nun gut, das ist meine Überzeugung.



Und das ist genau andersrum.



sympathisant schrieb:


> der widerstand ist der gleiche. ich denke eher, dass es aufgrund weniger verwirbelungen unter dem fahrzeug zu ner ersparnis kommt. aber die dürfte kaum messbar sein.



Es ist messbar.
Als Beispiel: Es gibt Fahrzeuge (Supersportler), die man per Knopfdruck näher an die Straße bringt.
Das verbessert die Aerodynamik nochmal um einiges.
Bei denen ists aber nochmal nen Tick anders, da diese teilweise auch nen kompletten (berechneten) Unterboden haben.


----------



## bkeleanor (22. Mai 2012)

Nee mano! deiner ist auch nicht prollig.
viele machen den 5er zwar zur proletenkarre, aber deiner sieht dezent aus. 
der erinnert mich immer an den, den ich in GTA vice city hatte (best bmw mod ever).

Tieferlegung und Felgen sind im gegensatz zu bodykits und heckflügel nicht überflüssig.


----------



## Ogil (22. Mai 2012)

Selbst das wuerde ich so nicht sagen. Das Problem bei den meisten Bodykits ist halt, dass sie scheisse aussehen - Plastebomber incoming. Und ein Heckfluegel bei Autos wo er von Anfang an dran war passt normal schon - albern sind da eher diese "Ich ersetz den kleinen Heckspoiler durch einen riesigen Henkel zum Wegwerfen"-Ansaetze. Muss halt wie bei jedem Mod zum Auto passen. Nur leider zeigt sich da oft, wie wenig Geschmack die Besitzer haben. Das trifft freilich auch auf Felgen, Lampen, Pipapo zu...


----------



## Konov (22. Mai 2012)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Tieferlegung und Felgen sind im gegensatz zu bodykits und heckflügel nicht überflüssig.



Technisch gesehen?

Da kannste doch nicht sagen dass Heckflügel und Bodykits überflüssig sind. 
Wenn wir jetzt von der technischen Seite also Renneinsatz sprechen, dann sind die beiden von fundamentaler Bedeutung. Felgen und Tieferlegung eher weniger.

Im Straßenverkehr ist ein Heckflügel halt normalerweise schwachsinnig.


----------



## Ogil (22. Mai 2012)

Fuer den "Renneinsatz" ist alles von Bedeutung. Felgen haben ja nicht nur den Aussehens-Aspekt sondern auch Groesse/Gewicht/usw. Tieferlegung wirkt sich direkt aufs Fahrverhalten aus.


----------



## Konov (22. Mai 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Fuer den "Renneinsatz" ist alles von Bedeutung. Felgen haben ja nicht nur den Aussehens-Aspekt sondern auch Groesse/Gewicht/usw. Tieferlegung wirkt sich direkt aufs Fahrverhalten aus.



Jo, stimmt... 

Insofern muss man hier deutlich von dem Tuning trennen, was subjektiv irgendjemand als "schön" empfindet und dem, was nötig ist um die besten Rundenzeiten hinzulegen.


----------



## bkeleanor (22. Mai 2012)

natürlich im motorsport ist das ganz anderst.

ich bewege mich in den sphären des optischen tunings ala pimp my ride bzw. privat tuning.
und auch da muss ich noch genauer werden beim thema felgen.
spinners oder gar beleuchtete felgen = ausschuss!

ich hab auch nichts gegen heckspoiler wie z.B. diesen vom Porsche 911 gt2 oder ähnlich, wenn die standard mässig drauf sind. das gefällt einem dann halt oder nicht. die autos sind so ausgelegt worden das dieser dann auch nützt.


----------



## Konov (22. Mai 2012)

Pimp my ride ist sowieso der größte Müll, wenn sie von irgendso nem Deppen den Mazda aussehen lassen wie die übelste Rennschleuder und der verlässt dann mit seinen unglaublichen 70 PS die Garage aber hat 20 Boxen hinten drin....


----------



## Manowar (22. Mai 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Felgen und Tieferlegung eher weniger.



Das ist doch Blödsinn.
Du schaust doch selber auch DTM etc da schnappt man doch auch schon das ein oder andere auf.

Als Beispiel mal meine Felgen:
Bin von 8x17/ 9x17 auf 8x18/9,5x18 gegangen. 
Gewicht wurde gerade mal 20g mehr (Aufgrund der Legierung).
Und die Straßenlage wurde von diesem relativ kleinen Schritt schon erheblich besser (natürlich auch mit breiteren Reifen).
Niedrigeres Gewicht der Felgen heisst einfach das eine kleinere Masse beschleunigt werden muss -> Ansprechverhalten wird verbessert.
Breite der Felgen -> Stabileres fahren, breite Reifen (dadurch höhere Kurvengeschwindigkeiten).
Größe der Felgen -> Weniger Gummi = Kurvenstabilität/ - Geschwindigkeiten.
Mit breiteren Felgen erhöht sich aber der Luftwiderstand, was den Antritt wieder nen bissl angreift. (Normale Autos)
Die dürften das in ihren PS-Bulliden eher weniger spüren - da sie eh schon mit Schlupf zu kämpfen haben.

Ich habe meinen ja echt dezent tiefergelegt und auch dadurch wurde die Straßenlage schon um einiges besser.
Es ist nicht nur ein Spiel mit der Aerodynamik, sondern auch einfach Physik -> der Schwerpunkt wird näher an die Straße gebracht.

Spoiler:
Je nachdem wie sie konstruiert sind, bringen die teilweise erst was ab 200kmh+ und von da an einfach wichtig.
Nimmt man jetzt mal hochwertige Autos, ist der Spoiler einfach unglaublich gut, da er sich -zum Teil- sogar kippt wenn gebremst wird -> Luftwiderstand wird stark erhöht, also kommt die Kiste schneller zum stehen.

Von den Fittentheken braucht man nicht wirklich zu sprechen.
Die meisten Bodykits die man kaufen kann, sind einfach nen haufen Bullshit und schlucken wohl eher Leistung.
Leistung schlucken, tun "richtige" Bodykits übrigens auch.
Im Rennsport wird einfach alles darauf ausgelegt, die Karre näher an den Boden zu bringen, um einen Anpressdruck für höhere Kurvengeschwindigkeiten zu erhalten.
Mal als Beispiel hierzu:
Nen Formel1 Wagen hat einen Luftwiderstand wie ein LKW, dafür könnte er aber auch mit (die Zahl weiß ich gerade nicht genau) ~200 an der Decke fahren. 

Over n´ out!


----------



## Konov (22. Mai 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Das ist doch Blödsinn.
> Du schaust doch selber auch DTM etc da schnappt man doch auch schon das ein oder andere auf.
> [... blubb ...]




Oh maaaaan...

du musst aber auch jeden verbalen Nugget auf die Goldwaage legen oder? Sonst nix zutun?? 

Ich bin sicher du hast das alles fleissig gelernt. Und nein DTM schaue ich nicht, ist nämlich rotzenlangweiliger Rennsport.
Ich gucke wenn überhaupt WTCC und ja da lernt man auch das ein oder andere. Und ich habe *nieeee *behauptet, dass Felgen und Tieferlegung keinerlei Auswirkung haben.

Ich habe lediglich gemeint - und ich dachte es wäre offensichtlich dass man das herausliest - dass z.B. das Gewicht einer Felge bei einem Rennfahrzeug in der Regel weniger Bedeutung hat, als der fehlende Heckspoiler.

Ich bin aber auch kein Renningenieur. Manchmal ist es einfach sinnvoller, nicht alles bis ins Detail auf die Goldwaage zu legen, sonst outet man sich unfreiwillig zum Klugscheißer.
Also bitte hab Gnade mit mir


----------



## Manowar (22. Mai 2012)

Hier wurde auf den letzten Seiten recht viel mit Halbwissen umhergeworfen.
Ich hab nunmal relativ viel Ahnung von der Materie, also kann ich es doch auch erklären?


----------



## Konov (22. Mai 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Hier wurde auf den letzten Seiten recht viel mit Halbwissen umhergeworfen.
> Ich hab nunmal relativ viel Ahnung von der Materie, also kann ich es doch auch erklären?



Ja, das ist ja auch völlig in Ordnung. Ich spreche dir auch nicht deine Kompetenz ab 

Aber man braucht ja nicht eine Wall of Text zu verfassen nur weil 1-2 Wörter auf unterschiedliche Weise interpretiert werden.


----------



## Xidish (22. Mai 2012)

Interessant, interessant ...

Danke für die Anregungen, sich auch mal genauer zu informieren (eben Einiges dazu durchgelesen).
Ich hätte nicht gedacht, daß der Spritverbrauch durch tiefer legen sogar sinkt.
Dachte bisher immer, daß sich dadurch frontmäßig mehr Fläche gegen den Fahrtwind bietet, was abbremst und dem Wagen mehr Kraft kostet.

Manowar,

wie sieht es denn bei Deinen breiteren Reifen mit evtl. erhöhten Spritverbrauch aus?
Ist der denn meßbar?
Normal ist es doch, glaub ich, so - daß breitere Reifen mehr Grip haben und es mehr Kraft/Sprit. kostet - oder?
Gut sieht man das an dem Verhältnis Winterreifen/Sommerreifen (wobei es hier nur wegen der Beschaffenheit ist, nicht wegen Breite).


----------



## vollmi (22. Mai 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Spoiler:
> Je nachdem wie sie konstruiert sind, bringen die teilweise erst was ab 200kmh+ und von da an einfach wichtig.
> Nimmt man jetzt mal hochwertige Autos, ist der Spoiler einfach unglaublich gut, da er sich -zum Teil- sogar kippt wenn gebremst wird -> Luftwiderstand wird stark erhöht, also kommt die Kiste schneller zum stehen.



Wobei "wichtig" nicht so genau zu definieren ist. Bei meiner kann man gut 300km/h fahren ganz ohne Spoiler. Und wenn Spoiler, reicht schon eine kleine Abrisskante am Heck um erheblichen Einfluss zu nehmen.

Die grosen Spoiler sind an dem Wagen so selten das es kaum der Rede wert ist und werden nur im härtesten Renneinsatz montiert.

mfG René


----------



## Manowar (22. Mai 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Ja, das ist ja auch völlig in Ordnung. Ich spreche dir auch nicht deine Kompetenz ab
> 
> Aber man braucht ja nicht eine Wall of Text zu verfassen nur weil 1-2 Wörter auf unterschiedliche Weise interpretiert werden.



Wenn man ein Thema gerne hat, dann merkt man irgendwann nicht mehr, wieviel man da getippt hat 



Xidish schrieb:


> Danke für die Anregungen, sich auch mal genauer zu informieren (eben Einiges dazu durchgelesen).
> Ich hätte nicht gedacht, daß der Spritverbrauch durch tiefer legen sogar sinkt.
> Dachte bisher immer, daß sich dadurch frontmäßig mehr Fläche gegen den Fahrtwind bietet, was abbremst und dem Wagen mehr Kraft kostet.
> 
> ...



Die Fläche bleibt ja gleich.
Die Luft die unter dem Auto herströmt, ist "schmutzig".
Starke Verwirbelungen bremsen aus.
Durchs tieferlegen kommt eben weniger Luft unters Auto.

Der ist definitiv messbar 
Ich fahre 235/265
Wenn ich 225/225 fahren würde, wären die Spritkosten bestimmt 1-1,5l/100km weniger.




vollmi schrieb:


> Wobei "wichtig" nicht so genau zu definieren ist. Bei meiner kann man gut 300km/h fahren ganz ohne Spoiler. Und wenn Spoiler, reicht schon eine kleine Abrisskante am Heck um erheblichen Einfluss zu nehmen.
> Die grosen Spoiler sind an dem Wagen so selten das es kaum der Rede wert ist und werden nur im härtesten Renneinsatz montiert.
> mfG René



Weil dein Auto darauf abgestimmt ist.
Der E39 M5 hat auch nur ne Abrisskante und das langt vollkommen, weil die Form passt.
Nimm aber mal z.B. den Veyron. Der braucht seinen Flattermännchen dahinten einfach.
Genau wie ein Porsche (die die Form ja eh nie wechseln können), die brauchen das Ding einfach.
Bei einem GT3RS wird er schon sehr früh nen nutzen haben, weil das Teil auf Rennstrecke getrimmt ist.
Nen Carrera Turbo braucht ihn eben erst bei 200kmh, weil das Ding halt auf Rasen ausgelegt ist.
Es kommt immer ganz drauf an, welche Aufgaben ein Auto leisten soll.

Ein Spoiler ist natürlich auch kein MUSS, aber wenn man sein Auto damit verbessern kann, dann packt man eben einen drauf.
Der Audi R8 z.B. hat schon einen, aber als LMS hat er eben nen dickeren, weils mehr bringt.


----------



## Thoor (22. Mai 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Was für übelste Proletenkarren hier manche fahren ist mir schleierhaft.... aber jeder nach seiner Facon...



Was hier manche für nen ignoranten Dünnpfiff abgeben ist mir schleierhaft.... 

@Topic:

Hab am Samstag beim Waschen bemerkt das ich auf der Haube und auf dem Dach 2-3 Steinschläge habe wo der Lack abgeplatzt ist und sich darunter Flugrost gebildet hat... :/ Sind jeweils ca 1-2mm durchmesser... ich will das Dach und die Haube onehin folieren, schön gelackt muss es also nicht werden, es geht mir nur darum den rost loszuwerden, kb auf Blätterteig unterm lack... :/was kann man denn da so tun one gleich den doktor zu machen? :O


----------



## Manowar (22. Mai 2012)

Oh oh oh
Das wird dir unter der Folie mehr auffallen, als so schon!
Unter der Folie bemerkst du Beulen,Kratzer,Blasen etc tausend mal schneller!
Vorraussetzung für eine gute Folierung ist wirklich sehr guter Lack.
Aber wenns foliert werden soll, dann Smartrepair.


----------



## Konov (22. Mai 2012)

Bezüglich der Heckspoiler würde mich interessieren warum es bei @vollmi seiner Corvette (war doch eine oder?) mit den 300km/h auf der öffentlichen Straße wunderbar ohne Spoiler funktioniert und in der WTCC z.B. die Autos allesamt richtige Theken auf dem Heck haben und maximal 260km/h fahren können. (Höchstgeschwindigkeit der Rennfahrzeuge Chevi Cruze und Seat Leon 254 bzw. 250 km/h laut Wikipedia)

Gut, die Corvette entspricht auch nicht dem Reglement der WTCC sondern ist ja ein GT Fahrzeug, aber technisch hab ich keine Erklärung....

Ich vermute mal an den höheren Kurvengeschwindigkeiten als das auf der normalen Straße möglich wäre, aber wenn mich da jemand aufklären könnte....


----------



## Manowar (22. Mai 2012)

Im Grunde steht das schon in meiner Wall of Text 
Aufgrund der Konstruktion und Form der Karosserie hat sie aber schon einen ausreichenden Anpressdruck.
Wenn sie nen dicken Spoiler drauf hätte, wäre der Anpressdruck aber höher und schnelle Kurvenfahrten sind besser drin.
Er neigt dann auch weniger zum "hüpfen".

Der Cruze hat nur schlappe 284ps, da ist eh nicht mehr drin. Die Fette Vette von Vollmi hat einiges mehr 
Mein Auto schafft locker 250kmh.
Durch den Spoiler (nicht nur am Heck), sorgen sie für Anpressdruck, was man auch als Gewicht angeben könnte. 
Ohne Spoiler würde er wohl bis 270-280 gehen.

Bei den Fahrzeugen wird aber z.B. auch das Getriebe aufs Fahrzeug abgestimmt.
Bei Rennstrecken muss man einen guten Mittelweg finden.
Wenn die längste Gerade 1000m lang ist und die Höchstgeschwindigkeit 250 betragen würde, dann stellt man das Getriebe auch gern mal auf nen bissl weniger ein. Durch die Übersetzungsänderung geht aber die Beschleunigung nach oben.


----------



## Konov (22. Mai 2012)

Danke für die Infos


----------



## Thoor (22. Mai 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Oh oh oh
> Das wird dir unter der Folie mehr auffallen, als so schon!
> Unter der Folie bemerkst du Beulen,Kratzer,Blasen etc tausend mal schneller!
> Vorraussetzung für eine gute Folierung ist wirklich sehr guter Lack.
> Aber wenns foliert werden soll, dann Smartrepair.



hmmmmm das hab ich eben auch schon gehört und gedacht :/ ich wollt mit der folierung eigentlich gewisse kleine lackstellen kaschieren... was zahlt man denn um 3 steinschläge zu entfernen? muss nicht perfekt werden, einfach wieder schön silbern und kein rost...


----------



## Manowar (22. Mai 2012)

Bei so Flächen macht man eigentlich direkt alles.
Bei einer Folierung sollte das schon passen.
Ich denke mal 30Euro pro Stelel


----------



## painINprogress (28. Mai 2012)

So eventuell stößt das ja bei dem ein oder anderen auf Interessen  

War am Wochenende beim 12. Rekord C und Comodore A Pfingstreffenin Emdingen

Wie zu erwarten war es wieder der Hammer anbei ein Link zuein paar Fotos ( meine sind leider noch nicht sortiert aber muss mich erst malum meinen Kater kümmern^^ )

Wir sind Bilder 





MfG


----------



## vollmi (28. Mai 2012)

Ich war heute auch nicht untätig und hab nen Schnorchel Angebaut.
Die nächste Islandtour säuft mir der Motor nicht ab.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (30. Mai 2012)

painINprogress schrieb:


> Wie zu erwarten war es wieder der Hammer anbei ein Link zuein paar Fotos ( meine sind leider noch nicht sortiert aber muss mich erst malum meinen Kater kümmern^^ )
> 
> Wir sind Bilder



Tolle Bilder 



vollmi schrieb:


> Die nächste Islandtour säuft mir der Motor nicht ab.



Sowas machste auch?
Erzähl mal


----------



## bkeleanor (11. Juni 2012)

Morgen

Ich habe da ein kleines problem.
und zwar tanke ich mein auto voll bis der schlauch von selbst stoppt. soweit so gut und auch nichts ungewöhnlich.
aber wenn ich das auto dann starte zeigt mir die benzinanzeige an, dass der tank noch nicht ganz voll ist.
passiert mir jetzt zum 2. mal, vorher hat es immer funktioniert.

was passiert wenn ich nachdem der schlauch gestoppt hat einfach nochmal starte. Stoppt er dann wieder von selbst oder läuft mir die sauce über alles runter wenn ich nicht aufpasse?


----------



## Feuerkatze (11. Juni 2012)

normalerweise kannst du schon noch ein zweimal starten und es stoppt dann eh nochmal automatisch. 

Der Zapfhahn hat eine kleine Ansaugung die nebenbei die Benzindämpfe absaugt. Sobal da Flüssigkeit reingerät schaltet es ab. Ich hatte mal nen Zapfhahn, der ständig abgeschaltet hat und auch bei leerem Tank gemeint hatte es sei voll. Wenn du also das Problem zweimal an der gleichen Zapfsäule hattest könnte es daran liegen. 

Alternativ kann auch deine Tanknadel hängen und nicht mehr richtig anzeigen. Bekannter hatte mal ne Tankanzeige, die nie höher als ein Viertel gegangen ist, egal wie voll der Tank war. 

Wenn du weisst wie gross dein Tank ist, kannst du ja nachsehen wieviel du sonst tankst und wie weit du damit kommst. Dann weisst du ob du weniger getankt hast als es voll wäre

Und dann immer den Tageszähler auf null stellen und nach Kilometern tanken. Dann kann dir die Tankanzeige egal sein. Mein Motorrad hatte keine, und der Gashahn war defekt, so dass ich immer auf Reservestand fahren musste und mir damit der Inikator für den Benzinstand gefehlt hat. (Abgesehen von Reingucken). Ich bin halt auch immer nach Kilometern gefahren.


----------



## vollmi (11. Juni 2012)

Der stoppt dann wieder von selbst. Wenn der Tank wirklich voll ist wirst du den Tankvorgang garnicht mehr richtig starten können sondern er stoppt sofort wieder.

Dieses stoppen wenn der Tank noch nicht ganz voll ist kann passieren wenn der Rüssel blöd drin steckt so das der Sprit schlecht abfliesst.

mfG René


----------



## bkeleanor (11. Juni 2012)

Danke für die antworten.

Vielleicht noch eine Zusatzinfo.
Ich hatte das Problem bei 2 unterschiedlichen Säulen und auch erst 2 mal. Kann man also eher auf eine Defekte anzeige schliessen?
Laut Betriebsanleitung hat der Wagen einen 58 Liter Tank und ich Tanke meistens so 45-48 Liter (weil dann halt die Lampe angeht) bei einem Verbrauch von ziemlich genau 10Liter/100Km. also eigentlich könnte ich gut nochmal 100km fahren aber irgendwie will ich nicht stehen bleiben.

Lässt sich so eine Anzeige reparieren oder muss da der ganze Tacho ausgebaut und ersetzt werden?


----------



## vollmi (11. Juni 2012)

Geh davon aus das deine Anzeige in ordnung ist und die Zapfsäule eher etwas empfindlich eingestellt waren.

mfG René


----------



## vollmi (11. Juni 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> vollmi schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich war heute auch nicht untätig und hab nen Schnorchel Angebaut.
> ...



Jup aber vorwiegend so. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (11. Juni 2012)

OK, Interesse verloren


----------



## Felix^^ (11. Juni 2012)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Morgen
> 
> Ich habe da ein kleines problem.
> und zwar tanke ich mein auto voll bis der schlauch von selbst stoppt. soweit so gut und auch nichts ungewöhnlich.
> ...



Die Anzeige geht doch erst nach einer bestimmten Zeit nach oben. Der Zapfhahn stoppt sobald die Luft (außerdem saugt der Rüssel noch die Dämpfe ab...) zufuhr durch den Inhalt (Treibstoff) abgeschnitten ist.


----------



## Manowar (11. Juni 2012)

Meine Anzeige zeigts sofort an. Du darfst da nicht nur von deinem Auto berichten ^^
Ich denke einfach das der Schwimmer auf 3/4 der Höhe nicht weiterkommt, weil da irgendeine Pampe hängt.


----------



## bkeleanor (11. Juni 2012)

Meiner ging auch immer sofort bis ganz nach oben.

Ich drück das nächste mal einfach nochmal ein paar liter rein bevor ich wegfahr^^
und wenns dann rausläuft weiss ich das mit der anzeige etwas nicht stimmt.


----------



## Legendary (11. Juni 2012)

Felix^^ schrieb:


> Die Anzeige geht doch erst nach einer bestimmten Zeit nach oben.



Vielleicht bei irgendwelchen ollen Opels & Co aber sicherlich nicht bei modernen Autos. Beim alten Corsa ging der Zeiger auch immer gemütlich nach oben, beim neuen Polo steht innerhalb 1sek die Nadel auf Voll wenn man getankt hat.


----------



## Ogil (11. Juni 2012)

Jaja - die kleinen Freuden der Polo-Fahrer


----------



## Legendary (11. Juni 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Jaja - die kleinen Freuden der Polo-Fahrer



Ja mei. Bei uns sagt man immer: Wer ko der ko. 


Bin heut den Firmen 1er gefahren, ist natürlich nochmal ne andere Karre, vor allem hat der Diesel ordentlich Dampf gehabt, 1 Gang runter beim LKW überholen und richtig reingetreten, hätt den LKW fast übern Haufen gefahren weil ich mitm Polo weiß, dass ich bissl mehr Zeit zum ausscheren hab.


----------



## Olliruh (11. Juni 2012)

falscher thread


----------



## schneemaus (11. Juni 2012)

vollmi schrieb:


> Jup aber vorwiegend so.



Ich bin in letzter Zeit auf so verdammt vielen Reitturnier-Sandiensten (auf Reitturnieren ist vom Verband ein Sanitätsdienst Pflicht), dass ich mir, sobald ich Reiter sehe, schon die schlimmsten Sachen ausmale. Hatte vor grad mal drei Wochen erst nen Hubschrauber aufm Reitplatz.

So, um aufs Thema Auto zurückzukommen: Mein Auto zeigt mir temperaturabhängig unterschiedliche Warnleuchten an. Wenn's kalt ist, braucht's beim Anlassen länger (je kälter, desto länger), fängt bei ca. 15 Grad an. Dann bekomm ich die Motorelektronikleuchte, die hört aber fix wieder auf zu leuchten, sobald ich mal fahre. So um die 15 Grad ist es unterschiedlich, kommt auch nur bei den Temperaturen vor, dass ich keine Leuchte bekomme und dann die Motorelektronikleuchte, wenn ich ne Weile unterwegs bin.
Wenn es richtig, richtig kalt ist (also bei Minusgraden) ist das erste Anfahren manchmal etwas ruckelig, aber ansonsten merk ich nix, weder am Fahren noch am Verbrauch.
Wenn es wärmer ist, bekomm ich übrigens teilweise nicht die Motorelektronikleuchte, sondern die Abgasleuchte.

Aaaaaaber: Ich hab zu wenig Geld für die Werkstatt momentan und es fährt ja schon seit Monaten so, und das super. Also, keine Ahnung, was das sein soll.


----------



## Olliruh (11. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
bald


----------



## Lakor (13. Juni 2012)

schneemaus schrieb:


> So, um aufs Thema Auto zurückzukommen: Mein Auto zeigt mir temperaturabhängig unterschiedliche Warnleuchten an. Wenn's kalt ist, braucht's beim Anlassen länger (je kälter, desto länger), fängt bei ca. 15 Grad an. Dann bekomm ich die Motorelektronikleuchte, die hört aber fix wieder auf zu leuchten, sobald ich mal fahre. So um die 15 Grad ist es unterschiedlich, kommt auch nur bei den Temperaturen vor, dass ich keine Leuchte bekomme und dann die Motorelektronikleuchte, wenn ich ne Weile unterwegs bin.
> Wenn es richtig, richtig kalt ist (also bei Minusgraden) ist das erste Anfahren manchmal etwas ruckelig, aber ansonsten merk ich nix, weder am Fahren noch am Verbrauch.
> Wenn es wärmer ist, bekomm ich übrigens teilweise nicht die Motorelektronikleuchte, sondern die Abgasleuchte.



"Anfahren ruckelig?" Nimmt er das Gas z.B. nicht richtig an, bzw. braucht er etwas länger um anzuzspringen (ca 7-10 Sekunden Anlasser?) Geht er ggfs. auch beim ersten Gasgeben aus?

Könnte in dem Fall einfach der Temperaturfühler sein, der einfach nen Schuss weg hat. Da kann ich mir die Abgasleuchte allerdings nicht erklären  

Haste vielleicht ne Werkstatt des Vertrauens die dir mal eben Fehler auslesen würde? Müsste das ganze offenbaren (für das Auslesen an sich muss ich bei meinem Mechaniker nichts zahlen, ist sozusagen Service Leistung xD)


----------



## Aun (13. Juni 2012)

temperaturfühler hätt ich auch getippt. könnten aber auch anlasser, lambdasonde, einspritzung sein. dann wirds lustig


----------



## ego1899 (13. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Und wer jetzt noch den Yeti entdeckt gewinnt das Auto!


----------



## Ogil (13. Juni 2012)

Der Yeti lacht darueber, mit was fuer kleinen guenstigen Autos sich die Fahranfaenger heute so rumschlagen muessen. 

PS: Ist doch ein Volvo XC60, oder?


----------



## schneemaus (13. Juni 2012)

Lakor schrieb:


> "Anfahren ruckelig?" Nimmt er das Gas z.B. nicht richtig an, bzw. braucht er etwas länger um anzuzspringen (ca 7-10 Sekunden Anlasser?) Geht er ggfs. auch beim ersten Gasgeben aus?
> 
> Könnte in dem Fall einfach der Temperaturfühler sein, der einfach nen Schuss weg hat. Da kann ich mir die Abgasleuchte allerdings nicht erklären
> 
> Haste vielleicht ne Werkstatt des Vertrauens die dir mal eben Fehler auslesen würde? Müsste das ganze offenbaren (für das Auslesen an sich muss ich bei meinem Mechaniker nichts zahlen, ist sozusagen Service Leistung xD)



Wenn ich nicht aufpasse, kann das passieren, wenn's arg kalt ist, ja.

Ausgelesen wurde er schon, da war's noch kalt. Also wie gesagt, ist schon ein bisschen länger so. Da kam aber auch nix bei rum, die meinten dann, es wär das Abgasrückführventil, das wurd ausgetauscht, war's aber nicht. Und irgendwas Anderes haben se auch noch gewechselt, war's auch nicht. Da die so lang an meinem Auto rumgedoktort haben, musst ich wenigstens nix bezahlen.


----------



## ego1899 (13. Juni 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> PS: Ist doch ein Volvo XC60, oder?



Ja scheint so. Zumindestens ist das auch der Titel seines Bildes wenn du dir mal die Grafik anzeigen lässt...


----------



## Olliruh (13. Juni 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Der Yeti lacht darueber, mit was fuer kleinen guenstigen Autos sich die Fahranfaenger heute so rumschlagen muessen.
> 
> PS: Ist doch ein Volvo XC60, oder?



Ja ich bekomm den von meinem Vater zum 18. 
Das Bild hab ich außem Internet gezogen weil ich keine Lust hatte raus zugehen & selber zu fotografieren


----------



## bkeleanor (13. Juni 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Ja ich bekomm den von meinem Vater zum 18.
> Das Bild hab ich außem Internet gezogen weil ich keine Lust hatte raus zugehen & selber zu fotografieren



Glückwunsch


----------



## Olliruh (13. Juni 2012)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Glückwunsch



Danke & "Fahranfänger" bin ich dann so ganz auch nicht mehr. Fahr seit dem ich den meinen Führerschein fast jeden Tag mit dem Auto (begleitendes Fahren) & bis ich 18 bin sinds ja noch 5 Monate


----------



## Konov (13. Juni 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Ja ich bekomm den von meinem Vater zum 18.
> Das Bild hab ich außem Internet gezogen weil ich keine Lust hatte raus zugehen & selber zu fotografieren



heftig, du bekommst mit 18 ein Auto für 34.000 Euro geschenkt?

Was ist dein Vater? Millionär?

Ich finds schon immer krass wenn Kinder von ihren Eltern Autos geschenkt bekommen als wären es Unterhosen.
Wenns dann auch noch in der Basisversion 34.000 Euro kostet.... hui ^^


----------



## Legendary (13. Juni 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> heftig, du bekommst mit 18 ein Auto für 34.000 Euro geschenkt?
> 
> Was ist dein Vater? Millionär?


Wahrscheinlich. Er hat doch auch immer ständig neue Schuhe, Klamotten etc. vom Papi geschenkt bekommen...aber nur das teure Zeug. Schon lustig wenn normale Menschen (wie moi) arbeiten müssen, um sich ihr Zeug zu kaufen, auch mein neues Auto musste ich mir selbst kaufen. Ja so läuft das eigentlich.


----------



## schneemaus (13. Juni 2012)

Ich find's auch etwas übertrieben als Anfängerauto.

Mein Auto ist zwar auch von meinem Vater, aber eigentlich "nur" ne Dauerleihgabe, weil er halt nen Firmenwagen fährt. Vorher bin ich B-Corsa gefahren, und den hab ich mir teilweise selbst finanziert, teilweise von einem Sparbuch bezahlt, was meine Patentante zu meiner Geburt angelegt hat und jedes Jahr ein bisschen was draufgezahlt hat. Ansonsten wär's ein noch guffeligeres Auto geworden. Aber mein Corsa war toll, wobei mein Astra natürlich schon toller ist.


----------



## Olliruh (13. Juni 2012)

Wär von euch würde denn ein Auto nicht als Geschenk zum 18. Geburtstag nehmen ? 
Es ist ja außerdem kein Neuwagen sondern nur Papas Alter.


----------



## Konov (13. Juni 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Wär von euch würde denn ein Auto nicht als Geschenk zum 18. Geburtstag nehmen ?
> Es ist ja außerdem kein Neuwagen sondern nur Papas Alter.



naja gut, das relativiert die ganze Sache dann natürlich...

Mich hatte nur erstaunt, dass man als 18jähriger einen 34.000 Euro Neuwagen geschenkt bekommt.
Das scheint ja nun doch nicht der Fall zu sein


----------



## Ogil (13. Juni 2012)

Naja - "Papas Alter" ist ja dann auch schon fast 3 Jahre alt! Olle Kiste das 

Aber klar - jeder wuerde wohl ein Auto geschenkt nehmen. Und ich vermute mal Papa hat sich gefreut einen guten Grund gefunden zu haben ein neues Auto zu kaufen.


----------



## Olliruh (13. Juni 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Und ich vermute mal Papa hat sich gefreut einen guten Grund gefunden zu haben ein neues Auto zu kaufen.



^this


----------



## Manowar (13. Juni 2012)

Und zu wissen, dass sein Sohn in einem sicheren Auto steckt.


----------



## Remaire (13. Juni 2012)

Kaufempfehlung: Italienische Auto's


----------



## Manowar (13. Juni 2012)

Kaufempfehlung: Keine Italienische Autos


----------



## Olliruh (13. Juni 2012)

Kaufempfehlung : Schwedische Autos


----------



## Aun (13. Juni 2012)

kaufempfehlung: deutscher panzer ( nie wieder probleme im verkehr)


----------



## Olliruh (13. Juni 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> kaufempfehlung: deutscher panzer ( nie wieder probleme im verkehr)



i want 
russischer t90 wäre auch nett


----------



## Legendary (13. Juni 2012)

Remaire schrieb:


> Kaufempfehlung: Italienische Auto's



Wie kommst du zu dieser kranken Logik?





Aber an Ollis Beispiel sieht man schon, dass es der Wirtschaft gar nicht schlecht gehen kann. Erst einen teuren Wagen kaufen, dann paar Jahre später abstoßen und den nächsten Neuen kaufen...ganz ehrlich ich glaub, dass ich selbst als ausgelernter Informatiker in Zukunft so etwas nicht so leicht machen kann wenn ich ausserdem noch einen TV, PC, Handy usw. will.


----------



## Thoor (13. Juni 2012)

Remaire schrieb:


> Kaufempfehlung: Italienische Auto's






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



IMHO eines der schönsten 3 türigen Autos... 

Mein Colt ist nun 55mm (5.5cm) tiefer.... aber das ist mir einfach immer noch nicht tief genug.... ich glaube ich habe ein suchtproblem


----------



## Lakor (14. Juni 2012)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Wenn ich nicht aufpasse, kann das passieren, wenn's arg kalt ist, ja.
> 
> Ausgelesen wurde er schon, da war's noch kalt. Also wie gesagt, ist schon ein bisschen länger so. Da kam aber auch nix bei rum, die meinten dann, es wär das Abgasrückführventil, das wurd ausgetauscht, war's aber nicht. Und irgendwas Anderes haben se auch noch gewechselt, war's auch nicht. Da die so lang an meinem Auto rumgedoktort haben, musst ich wenigstens nix bezahlen.



Ferndiagnostik ist natürlich schwierig, aber ich würde wirklich auf den Temperaturfühler tippen.

Wenn es der z.B. Anlasser oder Einspritzung wären müsste es eigentlich öfter sein und nicht nur bei niedrigen Temperaturen/langer Standzeit so sein. 
Frag vielleicht einfach nochmal die Werkstatt deines Vertrauens


----------



## aufgeraucht (14. Juni 2012)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Also, keine Ahnung, was das sein soll.



'Auto-Papst' auf 'Radio Eins'. Der Mann für Ferndiagnosen.
Google mal, hab grad zuviel Bettschwere, um mit einem Link dienlich zu sein.
Immer Sonntags so gegen 10 Uhr. Nummer raussuchen, Wecker stellen, anrufen.

Sendung hält sich seit Jahren, vielleicht hat er wirklich Ahnung.


----------



## Aun (14. Juni 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> 'Auto-Papst' auf 'Radio Eins'. Der Mann für Ferndiagnosen.
> Sendung hält sich seit Jahren, vielleicht hat er wirklich Ahnung.



yeah, das ossi programm am sonntag mittag. mein liebling  !
 aber herr kessler hat wirklich nen plan, da hilft ab und an auch ne mail.
der herr und mittlerweile auch frau pantel habenda nen plan. 

 radio1 rbb


----------



## Manowar (20. Juni 2012)

Aufpassen ist angesagt:
Neue mobile Blitzer




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vollmi (20. Juni 2012)

Haben die Folien ABE? Und die Tür? Da könnte sich ja ein Fussgänger dran schneiden.


----------



## Ogil (20. Juni 2012)

Hier muessen Speed-Cameras gut sichtbar sein, weshalb sie meist in so knall-gelben Kaesten stecken. Ausserdem gibt es meist vorher Warnschilder. Und man darf sich ganz offiziell ein "Safety Camera"-Addon auf sein SatNav laden. Schliesslich geht es bei dem ganzen Geblitze darum die Sicherheit zu erhoehen indem man den Fahrer dazu zwingt an gefaehrlichen Stellen langsamer zu fahren. 

In D. hingegen scheint der Hauptgrund fuer Geschwindigkeitskontrollen Abzocke und Geldschneiderei zu sein...


----------



## Hordlerkiller (20. Juni 2012)

Bin grade in japan hier fahren grade so honda modelle die in deutschland nie zugelassen werden oder sich nicht verkaufen und alles 
öko knirpse 1 nissan auf strom basis sehen von hammer aus ^^ in japan hat Toyota 3 marken zeichen am kühler ka wieso ^^


----------



## Manowar (20. Juni 2012)

Die Automärkte sind überall anders.
In Indien ist der Hubraum egal, egal wie die Karre aussieht, etc pp ABER die wollen mindestens 3 (!) Punkte haben, wo sie die Hupe ansteuern können


----------



## Ogil (20. Juni 2012)

Vor allem haben die ganzen japanischen Autofirmen schon vor Jahren die Produktion bezahlbarer Spassmobile eingestellt. Heute verbindet man mit Toyota doch nur noch langweilige Kleinwagen wie Yaris und Co. Bei Mazda sieht es auch nicht besser aus. Nissan hat immerhin noch den 370Z - aber auch sonst nicht viel. Und Honda hat im "bezahlbaren" Bereich auch nur noch langweiligen Kram auf Lager. Bloede Entwicklung...


----------



## Manowar (20. Juni 2012)

370Z? Du vergisst den GT-R 
Ist aber doch wurscht..wer will schon nen Jappsen fahren (außer Thor)?


----------



## Ogil (20. Juni 2012)

Naja - ich fahr auch einen (Toyota MR2-Mk1) und "aeltere" Japaner sind durchaus nett. Schliesslich waren die nicht immer langweilig und die Umstellung auf Billig-Plaste-Vollausstattung fand auch erst in den 90ern statt.

Und ja - den GT-R hab ich vergessen. Wobei der nicht mehr wirklich unter "bezahlbar" faellt.


----------



## spectrumizer (20. Juni 2012)

Morgen geht der A1 zum Schönheitschirurgen, a.k.a. Folierer.

So geht er rein:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So kommt er raus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*freu freu*


----------



## Hordlerkiller (20. Juni 2012)

nice a1
und nochma auf die japaner zurück zu kommen die bauen alle auf öko wo einige schon geil aussehen und heute hab ich nen schnellen gesehen 
nen nissan fuga 350G 3,5 liter auf baureihe avensis nur halt mit mehr power ^^ und der mazda 3 heist bei dehnen Demio

ps der hies nissan fuga 350 gt nicht toyota
aber baureihe avensis klon ^^


----------



## Deathstyle (20. Juni 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> 370Z? Du vergisst den GT-R
> Ist aber doch wurscht..wer will schon nen Jappsen fahren (außer Thor)?



Oh also bei einem R35 werde ich schon schwach. Sonst stehe ich auch nicht unbedingt auf diese Teile


----------



## Hordlerkiller (20. Juni 2012)

ich warte momentan auf den e-tron von audi A1 mal sehen was der so treibt ^^


----------



## vollmi (20. Juni 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Ist aber doch wurscht..wer will schon nen Jappsen fahren (außer Thor)?



Och den GT-R würde ich schon nehmen. Ich mag das fahrende Playstationkonzept 

Darum hätte mir ja auch die Corvette C6 zugesagt weil die elektronischen Gizmos cool sind. 
Aber die Karosse wars halt nicht drum blieb ich dann beim Vorgängermodell und hab die gesparte Kohle in selbergewählte Spielereien dafür investiert.

mfG René


----------



## Manowar (20. Juni 2012)

Zum GT-R würde ich definitiv auch nicht nein sagen.
Auch nen Evo hätte ich sehr gern.
Und da ists aber auch fast schon vorbei


----------



## MasterXoX (20. Juni 2012)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> Bin grade in japan hier fahren grade so honda modelle die in deutschland nie zugelassen werden oder sich nicht verkaufen und alles
> öko knirpse 1 nissan auf strom basis sehen von hammer aus ^^ in japan hat Toyota 3 marken zeichen am kühler ka wieso ^^



:O

Zeig gefälligst Fotos! 
btw. Honda bietet in Japan ne ganz andere Modellpalette an als in Europa^^


----------



## Legendary (20. Juni 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> In D. hingegen scheint der Hauptgrund fuer Geschwindigkeitskontrollen Abzocke und Geldschneiderei zu sein...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin bis jetzt 2x geblitzt worden, beides Mal an Stellen die TOTAL zur Abzocke gedient hatten, kein Altenheim, Krankenhaus, Kurven etc...es ist so erbärmlich bei uns. Habe aber immer das Foto angefordert und es schön rausgezögert, einmal 1 Cent mehr überwiesen und drum gebeten, den zurück zu überweisen. War eine Genugtuung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (21. Juni 2012)

bilde kommen nächste woche gegen mittwoch


----------



## Thoor (21. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.careleasedate.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/2012-Hyundai-Genesis-Coupe-Front-View-picture.jpg




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://media.il.edmu..._322101_717.jpg

http://i.mktw.net/ne.../01infinity.jpg

http://4.bp.blogspot...exus%2BIS-F.jpg




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://envyd.com/wp-...2013-2012-1.jpg

http://www.blogcdn.c...view_01_opt.jpg

Yup, japan ist echt lame geworden wa


----------



## vollmi (21. Juni 2012)

Jop


----------



## Legendary (21. Juni 2012)

vollmi schrieb:


> Jop


Dem kann ich nur beipflichten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






In chronologischer Reihenfolge:

Porsche 911 GT3 RS
Mercedes SLS
VW Scirocco R
Audi TT RS


Ja...gegen deutsche Autos kommen die einfach nicht an.


----------



## vollmi (21. Juni 2012)

Deutsche Spiesserkarren

Das sind richtige Autos:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (21. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (21. Juni 2012)

Thoor schrieb:


> Yup, japan ist echt lame geworden wa



Jo - nix davon wuerde ich haben wollen. DIE allerdings allesamt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (21. Juni 2012)

vollmi schrieb:


> Deutsche Spiesserkarren


Achsoooo...du wolltest Autos sehen:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wir sind uns wohl einig das trotzdem deutsche und amerikanische Autos besser sind.


----------



## Deathstyle (21. Juni 2012)

Beim GT-40 gebe ich dir recht, davon ab sind Amis die mit abstand langweiligsten Autos überhaupt. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (21. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (21. Juni 2012)

vollmi schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 b*tch please
wenn schon shelby 500 dann:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dieser neumodische amiplastik schrott ist selbst im teuersten marktsegment zum kotzen.


da bleib ich lieber bei altbewährter deutscher technik:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



säuft genauso viel. und jedes dumme schwein in der stadt gibt klein bei ^^


----------



## Konov (21. Juni 2012)

Da sag nochmal einer die Japaner bauen hässliche Autos.

Finde die Japaner mindestens genauso schön wie die deutschen, teilweise sogar innovativer im Design.
Aber ist ja alles Geschmackssache...


----------



## Aun (21. Juni 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Finde die Japaner mindestens genauso schön wie die deutschen, teilweise sogar innovativer im Design.


siehe 370 z ( gerne auch mit modkit) ein schöner rücken kann auch entzücken 
wobei heutzutage eh nur noch alles aus plastikschrott besteht.... und wer entsorgts? kein schwein außer vllt die armen plastikfummler auf den riesen farmen in china.....


----------



## Thoor (21. Juni 2012)

Die neuen Japaner sind nicht schön aber im gleichen Zug einen potthässlichen Scirocco oder so nen richtigen Tunten TT posten? WTF? 

Mir gefallen auch nicht alle neuen Japaner, vorallem diese Öko Pseudo Schleudern. Aber gibt doch schon paar hübsche Exoten. Mit europäischen, vorallem deutschen Autos kann ich absolut nichts anfangen (mit Ausnahme von Audi RS4/RS5/RS6 und paar Alfa Romeos/BMWs), IMHO baut Europa, vorallem VW die mit Abstand hässlichstens Autos. 

Entweder JDM/Ricer Karren oder richtig dicke, fette, unwelttötende Muscle cars... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sind wir doch froh das es unterschiedliche Geschmäcker gibt, wäre ja sonst langweilig.

Aber insgesamt gefallen mir die alten Japaner auch besser.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich könnt noch stundenlang so weitermachen  vorallem der Hachi Corolla.. *sabber*


----------



## spectrumizer (22. Juni 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Vor allem haben die ganzen japanischen Autofirmen schon vor Jahren die Produktion bezahlbarer Spassmobile eingestellt. Heute verbindet man mit Toyota doch nur noch langweilige Kleinwagen wie Yaris und Co. Bei Mazda sieht es auch nicht besser aus. Nissan hat immerhin noch den 370Z - aber auch sonst nicht viel. Und Honda hat im "bezahlbaren" Bereich auch nur noch langweiligen Kram auf Lager. Bloede Entwicklung...


Bei den Problemen die wir heutzutage haben - und die auch immer größer werden - können wir uns es aus Gründen der Vernunft und der Weitsichtigkeit garnicht mehr leisten, dass noch mehr "bezahlbare Spassmobile" auf den Markt geworfen werden.

Wie zB dieses neue Concept Car von BMW (aus MI: PP):




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pQEtksCScys

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich meine allen ernstes, wer entwickelt im 21. Jahrhundert neue Konzeptautos, die lediglich auf einem Hybrid-Antrieb basieren, welcher aber durch die schiere Leistung des Wagens selten bis nie zum Einsatz kommen wird, ausser vielleicht im Stadtverkehr? Das ist einfach nur enttäuschend und zeigt, dass die globalen Probleme, die uns, unsere Kinder und nachfolgenden Generationen, längerfristig mehr und mehr betreffen werden, über Klimaerwärmung bis hin zu Ölprobleme bei den Hauptverursachern (Automobil- und damit Mineralölindustrie) garnicht angekommen sind.

Sieht man ja auch beim lächerlich gescheiterten G8 Gipfel, wo's scheinbar so langweilig war, weil's keine dringenden Themen zu bereden und schwierige Probleme zu lösen gab und man deshalb schon vorzeitig die Veranstaltung geschlossen hat.


----------



## vollmi (22. Juni 2012)

Thoor schrieb:


> Entweder JDM/Ricer Karren oder richtig dicke, fette, unwelttötende Muscle cars...



Sowas wie den hier? 

Es soll ja Alltagstauglich sein.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z-ZoCIMqIaI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



mfG René


----------



## Konov (22. Juni 2012)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Bei den Problemen die wir heutzutage haben - und die auch immer größer werden - können wir uns es aus Gründen der Vernunft und der Weitsichtigkeit garnicht mehr leisten, dass noch mehr "bezahlbare Spassmobile" auf den Markt geworfen werden.



Jo, die Zukunft gehört sowieso den Massentransportmitteln - jedenfalls in den urbanen Regionen dieser Welt.


----------



## Thoor (24. Juni 2012)

vollmi schrieb:


> Sowas wie den hier?



Muahahaha... da frag ich mich immer wieder: warum in Gottes Namen find ich sowas geil xD Obwohl ich mal gelesen habe das der schwarze Rauch relativ wenig umweltschädigend ist, bzw. siehts deutlich schlimmer aus als es ist... gibts ja eigentlich nur bei Diesel Fahrzeugen oder?


----------



## vollmi (24. Juni 2012)

Thoor schrieb:


> Muahahaha... da frag ich mich immer wieder: warum in Gottes Namen find ich sowas geil xD Obwohl ich mal gelesen habe das der schwarze Rauch relativ wenig umweltschädigend ist, bzw. siehts deutlich schlimmer aus als es ist... gibts ja eigentlich nur bei Diesel Fahrzeugen oder?



Der Dieselrauch ist ansich nicht Umweltschädlich (zumindest nicht mehr wie jeder andere Rauch und auch unsichtbare Abgas) Aber Dieselrauch ist Karzinogen. Allerdings je kleiner und feiner umso schlimmer. Will heissen wenn man da n Russpartikelfilter reinspannt dann sind die grossen Brocken raus und nur noch die kleinsten und übelsten bleiben übrig.

Jetzt könnte man natürlich sagen dann lassen wir die Partikelfilter wieder weg. Funktioniert leider auch nicht, die Kleinstpartikel mischen sich fies unter die Grossen, aber dafür sieht man den Qualm dann.

Allerdings mal von so ner Rauchwolke eingehüllt zu werden lässt ein nicht direkt sterben. Dann wären alle Raucher schon tot.

mfG René


----------



## vollmi (24. Juni 2012)

Ouh mann. Gestern hats mir nun auch das Getriebe der Vette genommen. War wohl doch etwas viel Leistung fürs originale.
Bei 240 noch etwas Gas gegeben und direkt ziemlich Schlupf und Getriebeöltemperatur innert Sekunden auf 120 Grad hoch. ECU hat direkt gemotzt Getriebeöltemp zu hoch. Leistung reduziert Schaltpunkte härter gestellt. Hat aber wohl nix mehr genützt da das Oel jetzt nahezu schwarz ist.

Naja gibt jetzt wohl ne Revision, stärkerer Wandler und Ueberarbeitung auf die 600PS Teile.
*Grml*

mfG René


----------



## Dreiundzwoanzig (24. Juni 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z7WntoxST_4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Die Shelby sooo geil maaan 

800NM leck mich am Arsch, muss die nach vorne drücken!


----------



## Manowar (25. Juni 2012)

vollmi schrieb:


> Ouh mann. Gestern hats mir nun auch das Getriebe der Vette genommen. War wohl doch etwas viel Leistung fürs originale.
> Bei 240 noch etwas Gas gegeben und direkt ziemlich Schlupf und Getriebeöltemperatur innert Sekunden auf 120 Grad hoch. ECU hat direkt gemotzt Getriebeöltemp zu hoch. Leistung reduziert Schaltpunkte härter gestellt. Hat aber wohl nix mehr genützt da das Oel jetzt nahezu schwarz ist.
> 
> Naja gibt jetzt wohl ne Revision, stärkerer Wandler und Ueberarbeitung auf die 600PS Teile.
> ...



Immer schön sowas..aaaaber lässt Spielraum für Verbesserungen 
Gibts denn jetzt nen kürzer übersetztes?


----------



## vollmi (25. Juni 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Immer schön sowas..aaaaber lässt Spielraum für Verbesserungen
> Gibts denn jetzt nen kürzer übersetztes?



Nönö n Automaten anders zu übersetzen geht dann so richtig ins Geld. Der ist ausreichend von der Verhältnissen. Der Motor hat ja ein relativ breites Drehzahlband mit hohem Drehmoment. Ggf gibts n 2400er Wandler rein. Dann kann man im 1. 2. und 3. Gang noch den Asphalt von der Bahn kratzen.


----------



## vollmi (26. Juni 2012)

und ne neue schärfere Nockenwelle sowie Steuerkettensatz ist auch bestellt. wenn schon alles unten ist kann man ja gleich updaten




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (26. Juni 2012)

Und da wäre es nicht billiger, sich nen anderes Getriebe zu holen? O_o
Wieviel Grad haben die Nockenwellen?


----------



## vollmi (26. Juni 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Und da wäre es nicht billiger, sich nen anderes Getriebe zu holen? O_o
> Wieviel Grad haben die Nockenwellen?



Es gibt nur eine übersetzung bei den Automaten die es für das Auto gibt. Und vom Preis her ist es unerheblich ob man dass defekte revidiert oder ein gebrauchtes holt und dieses revidiert. Denn bei einem Gebrauchten weiss man ja auch nicht ob es nach 2000 km stirbt.

Keine ahnung wieviel Grad die Nockenwelle hat. Ich hab dem Tuner meines Vertrauens gesagt wieviel Mehrleistung ich erwarte und das der Leerlauf trotzdem vernünftig sein soll. Und so wird die Welle halt bestellt.
Der hat da mehr Erfahrung wie ich 

mfG René


----------



## Hordlerkiller (30. Juni 2012)

Hallo ihr lieben ^^ 
So nochmal auf die Autos von Japan zurückzugreifen. 
Die Modelle unterscheiden sich zu unseren nicht nur die namen sind
anders daher auch was ich geschrieben habe wegen 
den unbekannten kühler logo. Der Grundhersteller
ist toyota das modelt titz (die modelle haben 
dan das  kühler logo nach dem Namen des models )

So und der parkt bald warscheinlich vor meiner Tür ^^ 
http://www.nissan.de/DE/de/vehicles/electricvehicles/leaf/leaf-engine.html#vehicles/electricvehicles/leaf/leaf-engine/explore
170 km reichweite 145km/h und 36K € zu haben


----------



## spectrumizer (30. Juni 2012)

Wie kann sowas passieren? (siehe Bilder in den Anhängen)

Die linke Dachleiste rakt vorn gute 1,5cm nach oben und hinten gute 3,5cm. Die rechte Dachleiste sitzt dagegen perfekt. Auto war letzte Woche Do / Fr beim Folierer. Gestern bin ich damit das erste Mal durch die Waschstraße (Clean Car, Lappenwäsche) gefahren, danach ist's mir aufgefallen. 

Kann das durch die Waschstraße kommen? 

Oder hat sich (dadurch?) ein Kleber gelöst? 

Werden diese Leisten beim Folieren überhaupt abgebaut und nachher wieder angebaut?

[attachment=12745:Vorn_Links.jpg][attachment=12743:Hinten_Links.jpg]
[attachment=12746:Vorn_Rechts.jpg][attachment=12744:Hinten_Rechts.jpg]


----------



## Konov (30. Juni 2012)

Folierer fragen würde ich sagen! ^^


----------



## Manowar (30. Juni 2012)

Definitiv.
Oder halt selber Hand anlegen.
Erstmal zum Folierer, weil da vllt Haltenasen abgebrochen sind. Diese werden aber nur erstattet, wenn du nicht erst selber rumgefuchtelt hast.
Ich denke schon, dass sie abgemacht worden sind, weil da Dichtlippen sind.


----------



## spectrumizer (30. Juni 2012)

Ja, hab den Folierer schon (nett) angeschrieben und ihm auch die Bilder mitgeschickt. Wird sich wohl aber erst frühstens Montag melden.

Selber rumgefuchtelt hab ich nix. Da hab ich viel zu wenig Plan von. Hab das gestern halt nur nach der Waschstraße beim Aussaugen und Innenraumpflege gesehen, als die Kofferraumklappe offen war und ich dahinten geputzt hab. Hab höchstens da hinten bisschen drauf gedrückt, um zu sehen, ob's vielleicht irgendwie irgendwo wieder einrastet, aber die Leiste ist sowohl vorn, als auch hinten sofort immer in diese falsche Ursprungsposition zurückgekehrt.


----------



## Manowar (30. Juni 2012)

Vllt haben sich auch einfach, die Spalte, durch die Folie geändert.
Da musste dir jedenfalls keinen großen Kopp drum machen. 
Wenn der Folierer sich allerdings querstellt, kanns nervig werden


----------



## spectrumizer (30. Juni 2012)

Danke, da bin ich halbwegs beruhigt, dass das nur "was kleines" ist. 

Ich denke nicht, dass er sich querstellt. War 'n super netter Typ, macht das mit seiner Firma schon 20 Jahre und hat auch die Kohle bar auf die Kralle + dickes Trinkgeld bekommen. Wenn er sich da noch anstellt, dann weiß ich auch nicht ...


----------



## Manowar (1. Juli 2012)

Heisst das, du hast ihn "unter der Hand" bezahlt oder gabs nen Vertrag (also Auftragsbestätigung) ? 
Bei Schäden gehen Bekanntschaften schnell außeinandern..


----------



## spectrumizer (1. Juli 2012)

Ne ne, Anfrage, Angebot, Auftrag, Rechnung, mit Datum, Stempel und Unterschrift. Dazu noch 2 Jahre Gewährleistung. Bezahlung war nur Bar, keine Überweisung. Dh er hatte das Geld auch sofort in der Hand.


----------



## spectrumizer (2. Juli 2012)

So, war völlig unkompliziert. Er meinte das darf nicht sein, ich soll vorbeikommen und das wird sofort behoben. War dort, 5 Minuten bisschen rumhantieren, erledigt. Hoffe, das hält nun auch. Die meinten, das da oben ist echt beschissen von Audi gemacht. Ist so'n Dichtgummi-Vakuum-Prinzip oder so, keine Clips, keine Halterung, kein Kleber. 

Hab vorhin mal 'n paar Bilder von dem Raudi gemacht.

[attachment=12749:Von_rechts.jpg] [attachment=12748:Von_hinten_links.jpg] [attachment=12750:Von_vorn_links.jpg]

Isser nicht schick?


----------



## bkeleanor (2. Juli 2012)

Warum den Mattschwarz?

die kleinen semmeln müssen doch auffallen! rot, orange oder ein schönes blau.


----------



## Olliruh (2. Juli 2012)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Warum den Mattschwarz?



Weil Mattschwarz cool ist ?


----------



## BloodyEyeX (2. Juli 2012)

> Weil Mattschwarz cool ist ?



/sign


----------



## spectrumizer (2. Juli 2012)

Ist im Prinzip Geschmackssache. Aber genau. Mattschwarz war schon immer 'ne Traumfarbe für mich. 

Und ich finde bei so kleinen "Semmeln" mit 'nem markantem Äußeren macht das gleich noch viel mehr her. Größere Schlitten sehen dann zB in Matt-Anthrazit viel besser aus.


----------



## Legendary (2. Juli 2012)

Hattest du ihn vorher in dem braun in der Signatur? Dann war er vorher definitiv schöner obwohl ich Mattschwarz eigentlich ganz nett finde. 

Aber Farben wie Weiß, Braun oder so ein geiles Blau wie bei den neuen BMW stehen einfach über allem. Aber die Karre gehört tiefer und breiter.


----------



## Konov (2. Juli 2012)

Mattschwarz ist immer so eine Sache, find ich... bei vielen Autos siehts gut aus, bei manchen passt es weniger... hat was sehr steriles aggressives.

Auf dem Audi siehts jetzt nicht schlecht aus. Aber der Oberknaller ist es auch nicht meiner Meinung nach. Aber wenns spectrumizer gefällt


----------



## spectrumizer (2. Juli 2012)

Ja, vorher war er "Teak Braun Metallic".

So in etwa:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber die Optik hat sich für mich extrem schnell "abgenutzt", war so'ne Stangenfarbe ("Gebraucht"-wagen (8000 km)) und die ging mir dann doch ziemlich schnell auf den S*ck. Und da ich sowieso schon immer mit Schwarzmatt geliebäugelt habe, war die Entscheidung eigentlich klar.


----------



## vollmi (2. Juli 2012)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Aber die Optik hat sich für mich extrem schnell "abgenutzt", war so'ne Stangenfarbe ("Gebraucht"-wagen (8000 km)) und die ging mir dann doch ziemlich schnell auf den S*ck. Und da ich sowieso schon immer mit Schwarzmatt geliebäugelt habe, war die Entscheidung eigentlich klar.



Und Umfolieren kannste ja immer. Also mir gefällts.
Wieviel haste den gelöhnt?

Weil ich könnt mir Atomic Orange auf meiner schon noch vorstellen.

mfG René


----------



## Legendary (2. Juli 2012)

Grad die silberne Leiste von der A-Säule weg gefällt mir beim A1 so gut, ist mal ned so langweilig.

Trotzdem muss er tiefer!


----------



## Dreiundzwoanzig (2. Juli 2012)

Gibt es vom A1 auch einen Allradler?


----------



## Ogil (2. Juli 2012)

Ich finde sieht jetzt auf jeden Fall besser aus als in braun mit der silbernen Leiste. Was Du dafuer gezahlt hast wuerde mich auch interessieren.

PS: Grad nen Nissan Juke als Leihwagen bekommen. Gefuehlt gross und voellig von der Strasse losgeloest (Spielzeug-Lenkung, kein Gefuehl von Geschwindigkeit oder Drehzahl, seltsamer Wendekreis). Aussehen ok - aber kaufen wuerde ich das Ding nach ner Probefahrt auf keinen Fall. Das Einzige was mir gefaellt ist die Rueckfahr-Kamera.


----------



## spectrumizer (2. Juli 2012)

vollmi schrieb:


> Und Umfolieren kannste ja immer. Also mir gefällts.


Ja, eben. Ist ja der Vorteil und der Lack unter der Folie bleibt auch gut.



vollmi schrieb:


> Wieviel haste den gelöhnt?


~1.100,- hier in Berlin.



AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Grad die silberne Leiste von der A-Säule weg gefällt mir beim A1 so gut, ist mal ned so langweilig.


Silbern? Weiß. 



AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Trotzdem muss er tiefer!


Ja.  So 1,5cm bis 2,5cm, mal sehen was geht bzw. was bei den Straßen teilweise hier noch "vernünftig" ist. Und 'n bisschen breiter darf er auch noch sein.

Der sieht zB auch richtig schick aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"Fahrwerk mit H&R Federn 35mm tiefer und Spurplatten vorne+hinten drauf"

Oder der:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Dreiundzwoanzig schrieb:


> Gibt es vom A1 auch einen Allradler?


Ja, heißt Audi A1 quattro und kostet um die 50.000,- &#8364;. Dafür gibts davon aber nur 333 weltweit, 256PS und 350nm Drehmoment.

http://www.audi.de/d...a1-quattro.html

Wer's braucht. Ich meine er hat echt was, im richtigen Styling, klein und "giftig". Wenn ich viel zu viel Kohle hätte, würde ich mir den wohl holen. Aber sonst dann wohl lieber was "gehobeneres" in dem Preissegment, statt noch 'n Kleinwagen.


----------



## Manowar (2. Juli 2012)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> So und der parkt bald warscheinlich vor meiner Tür ^^
> http://www.nissan.de...-engine/explore
> 170 km reichweite 145km/h und 36K € zu haben



Und warum?
Macht sich überhaupt mal jemand darüber schlau, was er für einen Blödsinn vorhat?

Die Leute sollten verpflichtet! sein, sich dann selber um ihr Strom zu kümmern (Solaranlage o.Ä.)!
Jeder moderne Dieselmotor verbraucht weniger, als dieser Elektroscheiss.

Beispiel Opel Ampera:
Angegeben ist er mit 1,6l Verbrauch, weil Strom ist ja umsonst und wächst auf Bäumen...
Der echte Verbrauch beläuft sich auf 6-7l
Die Akkus mal nicht zu vergessen.. die sorgen für mehr Belastung als ein dicker V8 Motor
Aber hey "Ich bin Öko zomfg!" ...


Mir gefällt der A1 zwar nicht, aber in Matt schon um einiges besser


----------



## vollmi (2. Juli 2012)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Ja, eben. Ist ja der Vorteil und der Lack unter der Folie bleibt auch gut.



DA hab ich schon anderes gehört. Aber vermutlich ist der Audi Lack auch hochwertiger als unser USA Lack.



> ~1.100,- hier in Berlin.



Das geht ja noch. Ich glaub ich hol mir da mal eine Offerte ein. Reizen würds mich ja schon. Und Schwarz ist ja schön, aber wenn man jede Polle einzeln wegwischen muss weil man jedes Dreckfitzelchen sieht, nervt das schon ein bisschen.

mfG René


----------



## Legendary (2. Juli 2012)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Der sieht zB auch richtig schick aus:



So wie auf dem 1. Bild steht er fast perfekt da - so bitte machen!


----------



## Dreiundzwoanzig (2. Juli 2012)

Achso aber einen tdi allrad gibts keinen oder?


----------



## Konov (2. Juli 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Angegeben ist er mit 1,6l Verbrauch, weil Strom ist ja umsonst und wächst auf Bäumen...



Ist er tatsächlich, wenn man ihn durch Sonnenenergie gewinnt. Jedenfalls bräuchten wir so schnell keine zweite Sonne


----------



## Magogan (2. Juli 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Und warum?
> Macht sich überhaupt mal jemand darüber schlau, was er für einen Blödsinn vorhat?
> 
> Die Leute sollten verpflichtet! sein, sich dann selber um ihr Strom zu kümmern (Solaranlage o.Ä.)!
> ...


Naja, Öl wird immer knapper und damit teurer, also macht es Sinn, auf Strom umzusteigen. Und irgendwann ist das Öl alle, dann braucht jeder ein Elektroauto. Wenn man es jetzt nicht unterstützt, dann werden Elektroautos nicht so intensiv weiterentwickelt und es gibt in ein paar Jahrzehnten erhebliche Probleme, wenn kein Öl mehr da ist und nicht genügend Elektroautos vorhanden bzw. diese zu teuer sind


----------



## Manowar (2. Juli 2012)

Womit wieder die Frage ausm "Ich hab was Neues" Thread aufkommt.

Wo kommt der Strom denn her?
Von regenerativen Energiequellen? Fällts aus den Bäumen? Am Arsch.
Nein, es wird Öl und Kohle verbrannt, damit du dein Auto mit Strom aufladen kannst. Der Wirkungsgrad von den Kraftwerken kommen nicht an Moderne Motoren ran. Moderne Motoren haben einen Wirkungsgrad von 35-40%, also? Absoluter Bullshit!

Hau dir Sonnenkollektoren aufs Dach, nen Windrad in den Garten oder zieh neben einen Fluss und lass nen Wasserrad arbeiten.

Diese Karren gehören verboten!

Und dieses Gehäule "Öl wird knapper, Öl wird knapper..fününününü.." gibt es schon seit 50 Jahren.
Es gibt genug von dem Scheiss und wird es auch noch sehr lange geben.


----------



## spectrumizer (2. Juli 2012)

vollmi schrieb:


> Und Schwarz ist ja schön, aber wenn man jede Polle einzeln wegwischen muss weil man jedes Dreckfitzelchen sieht, nervt das schon ein bisschen.


Ja, das stimmt schon. Er ist auf jeden Fall Staubanfälliger, ist mir auch schon aufgefallen.




Manowar schrieb:


> Diese Karren gehören verboten!
> 
> Und dieses Gehäule "Öl wird knapper, Öl wird knapper..fününününü.." gibt es schon seit 50 Jahren.
> Es gibt genug von dem Scheiss und wird es auch noch sehr lange geben.


Diese "Karren" werden imho die Fahrzeuge der Zukunft sein. Zumindest längerfristig gesehen und auch nicht solche "Karren", die es heute gibt.

Dass Strom dadurch (heutzutage noch) aus hauptsächlich fossilen Quellen gewonnen wird, ist ja nicht die Schuld der Elektroautos, sondern ein mangelndes Bewusstsein der Gesellschaft, bzw. der Politik.

Und vom Wirkungsgrad her ist es auch nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis man mit einer Ladung auch um die 500-600km kommt. Was Leistungsfähigkeit angeht, ist ein Elektromotor aber auf jeden Fall wirkungsvoller, als ein Verbrennungsmotor.

Bezüglich "Öl" wäre ich mir da auch nicht so sicher. Der Ölboom ist schon lange vorbei und dass Ölkonzerne seit einer Weile auch Vorkommen erschliessen, die entweder extrem aufwändig und katastrophal umweltschädlich zu extrahieren sind (zB Ölsande) oder nur schwer, kostspielig und risikoreich durchgeführt werden können (Tiefseebohrungen z, lässt vermuten, dass die da "oben" sich schon irgendwo Sorgen machen. Denn ich bezweifel, dass sie das aus reinem Spaß machen, wenn sie's auch einfacher haben könnten und Zugang zu leichter verfügbaren Quellen.

Klar stamm(t)en die meisten großen Erdölvorkommen aus den relativ leicht erreichbaren Quellen, aber die sind inzwischen alle. Sicher gibts in der Erde noch "genug", aber sind diese für uns auch erreichbar? Wenn man bedenkt, dass der weltweite tägliche Verbrauch mehr als 90 Millionen Barrel Erdöl beträgt, ist das schon bedenklich, wie lange das noch so weitergeht. Und eine andere Frage ist: Ist es unser Ziel, der Erde alles Rohöl abzuringen? Warum? Weil wir keine entsprechenden Alternativen haben. Wir haben irgendwann angefangen, an unserem eigenen Ast zu sägen und können damit nicht mehr aufhören. Mag sein, dass UNS das momentan noch nicht interessiert, unsere Kinder wohl auch noch nicht. Aber deren Kinder und Kindeskinder? Da bin ich mir nicht mehr so sicher ...


----------



## Ogil (2. Juli 2012)

Wenn sich alles vom Oel weg entwickelt: Was sollen unsere Kindeskinder dann noch mit Oel?


----------



## Olliruh (2. Juli 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Wenn sich alles vom Oel weg entwickelt: Was sollen unsere Kindeskinder dann noch mit Oel?



Öhm für die Kuststoffherstellung vllt ?


----------



## spectrumizer (2. Juli 2012)

Ja, WENN.  Aber es geht noch zu langsam, was ja auch natürlich ist. Der Mensch ist nunmal ein träges Gewohnheitstier und das spiegelt sich auch in der Politik wider. Es besteht eben noch keine dringende Notwendigkeit, daher kümmert man sich erstmal um die anderen dringenderen Sachen.


----------



## Manowar (2. Juli 2012)

Der Zukunft spreche ich E-Autos nicht ab!
Der Momentan gebaute Kram ist einfach nicht ausgereift, totaler Mist, ist schädlicher als jedes normale Auto und verbraucht zu viel.

Wenn man sich überlegt, was die Menschheit in 100 Jahren geschafft hat, ist es eine Frage der Zeit, wann es saubere und extremst viel Energie aus Kraftwerken kommt. (Kalte Fusion?)
Wenn es dazu kommt, geht 1. der Ölpreis stark nach unten 2. Sind dann sogar die heutigen E-Autos zu gebrauchen.
Die Frage ist da wohl eher, ob sowas nicht schon gefunden wurde und von den Lobbyisten im Dunkeln gehalten wird.
Aber, das ist ein anderes Thema.

Fakt ist einfach:
Derzeitge E-Autos sind eine größere Belastung -> Verbrauch ist nicht angemessen. Herstellung der Akkus ist über alle maße giftig.
Die derzeitigen Akkus sind vorallem nicht ausreichend -> zu schwer, zu wenig Kapazität.


----------



## Ogil (2. Juli 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Öhm für die Kuststoffherstellung vllt ?


Man kann Kunststoff aus Oel herstellen - muss man aber nicht. Der Grund warum das momentan die "gaengige" Form der Kunststoffherstellung ist, sind vor allem die Kosten.

Ansonsten: Im Grunde stimme ich da Manowar zu. Da wird zu viel auf den Benzinverbrauch geschaut und zu wenig auf die Nachteile der Alternativen. Genauso albern ist es aus "Umweltschutz-Gruenden" ein neues sparsameres Auto zu kaufen. Die Belastung durch die Herstellung eines "neuen sauberen Oekomobils" und die Entsorgung der "ollen dreckigen Kiste" duerfte wohl vielen hundert Litern Mehrverbrauch entsprechen.


----------



## vollmi (2. Juli 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Der Zukunft spreche ich E-Autos nicht ab!
> Der Momentan gebaute Kram ist einfach nicht ausgereift, totaler Mist, ist schädlicher als jedes normale Auto und verbraucht zu viel.



Ausgereifte Produkte entstehen nicht auf dem Reisbrett.


----------



## Manowar (2. Juli 2012)

Das ist mir absolut bewusst.
Die können ja weiter an den Akkus arbeiten. Mehr Innovation gibt es an den E-Autos nicht.

Die bringen diese Dinger nur auf den Markt, weil alle so gern "Öko" sein wollen.
Die wissen auch selber, dass die Dinger schrott sind. Aber es bringt denen viel Kohle ein, warum sollten sie es also nicht tun?


----------



## vollmi (2. Juli 2012)

Schonmal einen Tesla gefahren? Den fährt man nicht wegen Öko. Den fährt man weils einfach nur Geil ist und man die Kohle hat.
Der Rest sind Nebenprodukte. Ich bin trotz meiner Affinität für die grossen V8er absolut überzeugt das die Zukunft den Elektroautos gehört und auch das man diese auch in anderen Bereichen ausser der Akkus weiterentwickeln wird.

mfG René


----------



## Manowar (2. Juli 2012)

Ein Tesla gehört nun wirklich nicht zu den "Öko Autos" 
Das ist ein Spaßmobil/Sportler.

Elektroautos haben sehr geile Fahrwerte und da freu ich mich auch schon drauf.
Aber ich will nicht alle 150km für ne Stunde stehenbleiben.

Ich wiederhole mich auch gerne: E-Autos sind was für die Zukunft (und das bezweifle ich kein Stück), aber nicht fürs jetzt.

Was will man da denn noch weiterentwickeln?
Die Motoren werden niemals mehr hergeben. 
Es gibt Kupplungen ohne Ende
Getriebe in Autos, die mit 8,teilweise 9 Gängen laufen.
Bremsrückgewinnung 
etc pp


----------



## Legendary (2. Juli 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Womit wieder die Frage ausm "Ich hab was Neues" Thread aufkommt.



Danke, da stimme ich dir vollkommen zu. Der Mensch hat keine Ahnung - von nichts.   




> Und dieses Gehäule "Öl wird knapper, Öl wird knapper..fününününü.." gibt es schon seit 50 Jahren.
> Es gibt genug von dem Scheiss und wird es auch noch sehr lange geben.



Nach neuen Erkenntnissen reichen unsere Ölreserven noch weit über 100 Jahre, da immer neue Techniken entwickelt werden um das Öl aus noch tieferen Vorkommen zu bergen. Es gibt teilweise Regionen auf der Erde mit so viel Öl, dass wir darin schwimmen können, es kann nur NOCH nicht mit unserer heutigen Technik gefördert werden. Deswegen mache ich mir da ebenfalls keine Sorgen und lehne mich zurück, sollen das gefälligst meine Urenkel auf die Reihe kriegen. :>


----------



## spectrumizer (3. Juli 2012)

Gibt es auch Quellen zu dieser "100 Jahre"-Prognose? 

Offizielle Angaben der Ölkonzerne sprechen von "Reserven für über 40 Jahre", seit über 20 Jahren.  Aber ich bezweifel auch, dass BP sagen würde "Mit den derzeitigen Erschliessungstechnologien können wir in 3-4 Jahren wohl Angebot und Nachfrage nicht mehr ausreichend decken." Und diese Zahlen sind statisch, dh sie würden nur für X Jahre reichen, wenn der Konsum auch gleich bliebe. Aber das macht er nicht, sondern steigt täglich nach oben. Wenn das also wirklich irgendwann (demnächst?) "alle" ist, also das Angebot die Nachfrage nicht mehr decken kann, würde es mich nicht wundern, wenn diese statischen Reserven innerhalb von max. 5-10 Jahren alle sind.

Es geht auch nicht darum, wieviel Öl es noch auf bzw. in unserem Planeten gibt. Sondern darum, wieviel noch (wirtschaftlich) gefördert und gleichzeitig verarbeitet werden können, bevor der "Peak" erreicht ist. Also bis die Nachfrage das Angebot nicht mehr decken kann. Und da scheiden sich die Prognosen. Früher wurde es auf 2009 geschätzt, korrigierte Daten schätzen 2016 rum. (Quelle (2004)) Aber egal ob 2009, 2012, 2014, 2016 oder 2020 ... Ich gehe davon aus, dass wir diesen Höhepunkt noch in dieser Generation erreichen werden, wenn wir nicht sogar schon mittendrin stecken.

Mag sein, dass es noch genug Öl gibt, aber wie lange ist es für uns verfügbar und auch bezahlbar?



> Meist sind die grossen Ölkonzerne auch im Gasgeschäft aktiv. Sie haben für ihre Investitionen mit einem Gaspreis von 6 bis 8&#8197;$ gerechnet. Auf dem aktuellen Niveau gibt es daher Probleme mit ihrer Bilanz. *Auch schiessen die Kosten zur ­Suche nach Öl senkrecht nach oben. Branchenriesen wie ExxonMobil oder Petrobras geben Milliarden aus, ohne dass ihre Produktion nennenswert steigt.* Das heisst, die Qualität ihrer Profite ist nur gering, und sie zahlen Dividenden aus Gewinnen, die in Wirklichkeit gar keine sind. Die Ölmultis stecken deshalb in einem Liquidationsprozess, ohne dass es ihnen bewusst ist – oder sie wissen es, denken aber, dass die Investoren es nicht merken.


 (Quelle (2012))



> Damit ist Mineralöl der einzige Energieträger, für den eine Deckung der steigenden Nachfrage in den kommenden Jahrzehnten nicht gewährleistet ist.





> Die Ölförderung wird in Zukunft immer teurer werden, da die billigen Quellen ausgeschöpft sind. Das wird sich bei gleichbleibender, erst recht aber bei steigender Ölnachfrage in den Preisen niederschlagen.


Quelle (2012)

Langfristig gesehen müssen wir weg vom Öl als Hauptenergielieferant, solange wir noch "freiwillig" können. Denn wenn nicht, wird das nicht nur uns in diesem Leben, sondern auch kommenden Generationen, schwer zu schaffen machen.


----------



## bkeleanor (3. Juli 2012)

Erstmal wollen die mit dem Oel noch solange sich eine golden nase verdienen wie es geht (wenn nötig bis es tatsächlich nichts mehr davon hat).

die politiker nehmen die klimaerwärmung nur als vorwand um irgendwelche zusätzlichen umweltsteueren zu erheben um die staatskassen zu füllen (sie weniger schnell zu entleeren). nützen oder gar die umwelt retten werden diese massnahmen nicht.

elektroautos
das seh ich im moment wie manowar. vielleicht dann wenn das oel so knapp wird, dass man sich über alternativen gedanken machen muss, werden die so weiterentwickelt, dass es nicht einfach nur lachhaft ist.

ampera = 40km effektiv mit elektroantrieb.

und nochmal zu mattschwarz. 
das ist geschmackssache stimmt. ich finde keine farbe hässlicher. ein auto das mattschwarz gefärbt ist mit schwarzen felgen und schwarz getönten scheiben ist absolut nichts stylisches sondern einfach nur ideenlos.
leider sieht man viele alte muscle cars wie chargers, cuda's und challengers die so verunstaltet wurden. und gerade zu einem cuda passen knallige farben wie grün, gelb, orange, rot, blau und sogar violet verdammt gut.


----------



## xynlovesit (3. Juli 2012)

Weiss eigentlich jemand was BMW vor hat? Darin vertraue ich immer noch und Ich denke das wird der neue Antrieb werden, wurden ja bereits schon 7er damit gebaut zum Testen.  Nämlich der Wasserantrieb, es wird mit anderen Flüssigkeiten angereichert und hat somit auch keinen schädlichen Ausstoss mehr und von Wasser haben wir ja genug, denk ich ma ... Quelle

Nur ist es noch zu gefährlich, wenns da mal knallt, dann wars das.


----------



## vollmi (3. Juli 2012)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> ampera = 40km effektiv mit elektroantrieb.



Der Ampera ist ja auch ein Hybrid. Hätten sie ihn sagen wir auf 200km Aufgepumpt hätte der Benziner keinen Platz mehr gehabt und du hättest gechlönt das 200km Reichweite ohne Range extender einfach müll Sind.

Die haben aus gutem Grund einen Kompromiss gemacht. Im Stadtverkehr bringt man für so ein grosses Auto einfach nicht weniger Verbrauch hin wenn man noch etwas Leistung will. Und trotzdem wenns Not tut kann man auch in die Ferien damit.

Der Sinn eines Hybriden ist nicht möglichst weit Elektrisch zu kommen sondern möglichst wenig Energie egal ob in Form von Benzin oder Strom zu verbrauchen und das Ziel haben sie zur zeit ziemlich gut im Auge.

IMHO sind diese Hybriden sehr gute Technologieträger.

mfG René


----------



## bkeleanor (3. Juli 2012)

soviel ich weiss wollte opel das alltagsfahrten wie zur arbeit und zurück rein elektrisch bewältigt werden können, was mit 40km einfach nicht drin liegt.

noch schlimmer ist allerdings renault wo man die akkus noch mieten muss.


----------



## vollmi (3. Juli 2012)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> soviel ich weiss wollte opel das alltagsfahrten wie zur arbeit und zurück rein elektrisch bewältigt werden können, was mit 40km einfach nicht drin liegt.



Naja 40km wäre für mich als zur Arbeit ideal sind bei mir grad mal 18 km. Ich denke die viele dürften sich unter 40km bewegen.



> noch schlimmer ist allerdings renault wo man die akkus noch mieten muss.



Und das finde ich ein sehr gutes Vorgehen. Denn Akkus gehen kaputt, müssen gewartet werden und sind sehr teuer. Wenn man sie Mieten kann kümmert sich der Vermieter um das ganze Kasumpel und ich kann sie einfach nur nutzen ohne mich darum zu kümmern das ich Geld auf die Seite legen sollte um den Akkupack zu ersetzen.

mfG René


----------



## xynlovesit (3. Juli 2012)

Ich nehme dann einfach den Zug oder Bus, können die sich mit den ganzen Elektro - Akku mieten - Scheiss rumquälen . Das wird einfach nicht die Zukunft sein.


----------



## Manowar (3. Juli 2012)

xynlovesit schrieb:


> Weiss eigentlich jemand was BMW vor hat? Darin vertraue ich immer noch und Ich denke das wird der neue Antrieb werden, wurden ja bereits schon 7er damit gebaut zum Testen.  Nämlich der Wasserantrieb, es wird mit anderen Flüssigkeiten angereichert und hat somit auch keinen schädlichen Ausstoss mehr und von Wasser haben wir ja genug, denk ich ma ... Quelle
> 
> Nur ist es noch zu gefährlich, wenns da mal knallt, dann wars das.



Ich denke halt eher, dass Kraftwerke früher oder später darauf umsteigen und wir wirklich mit Strom fahren.




spectrumizer schrieb:


> Gibt es auch Quellen zu dieser "100 Jahre"-Prognose?
> 
> Offizielle Angaben der Ölkonzerne sprechen von "Reserven für über 40 Jahre", seit über 20 Jahren.



Du vertraust einfach den falschen Quellen 
Die Ölkonzerne wissen ganz genau, wieviel Öl die noch ausm Boden holen - sie vermarkten es halt.
Mittlerweile werden ja sogar Stimmen laut, die meinen, dass sich Öl an den Tektonischen Platten bildet. Was man davon halten kann, ka.
Ist genau wie mit Diamanten. Die Stecken in Tresoren und nur ein absoluter geringer Bruchteil steht zum Verkauf, damit der Preis jenseits von gut und böse bleibt 

Wenn man wirklich was ändern will in unserer Welt, dann sollte man Geld abschaffen, da Geld aber die Welt regiert, versuchen viiiele Leute noch mehr Kohle zu machen - ich hab nichts anderes vor 



AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Danke, da stimme ich dir vollkommen zu. Der Mensch hat keine Ahnung - von nichts.



Ist auf jeden Fall eine beeindruckende Eigenschaft 
<br class="Apple-interchange-newline">


----------



## xynlovesit (3. Juli 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Wenn man wirklich was ändern will in unserer Welt, dann sollte man Geld abschaffen, da Geld aber die Welt regiert, versuchen viiiele Leute noch mehr Kohle zu machen - ich hab nichts anderes vor



Deswegen nennen wir uns Kapitalisten und Geld hat schon immer die Welt reagiert, selbst im Mittelalter. Auch wenn es dort Kartoffeln waren.  Also, mir kommt es so vor, als hat jeder hier seine eigenen Quellen. Was ich gehört habe, dass man zurzeit den Höhepunkt des Oelsverbrauch erreicht hat und es nun abwärts geht. Das wurde gesagt vor 2 Monaten, als der Ölpreis ziemlich hoch wach, nun ist er von 3.97$ die Gallone auf 3.17$ abgesunken, sehr erstaunlich. Als hätte sie eine neue Oel Quelle gefunden! Die Spekulationen waren 20 Jahre. 

Also man kann anscheinend hier glauben was man will.


----------



## Manowar (3. Juli 2012)

Der Verbrauch wird ja auch nach unten gehen. 
Das ist bei den Autoherstellern quasi pflicht.
Deswegen gibts ja auch keine Hubraummonster mehr. 
Beispiel der neue M5 oder die neuen AMG Modelle :
Aufgeladene Motoren die komplett ihren Charme verlieren. Gerade bei den AMG Modellen schmerzt es, weil sie doch den schönsten V8 Klang der Moderne hatten.

In den Ländern, wo Öl gefördert wird.. da lacht man sich kaputt, was die bezahlen. Pro Liter bezahlen die mal eben schlappe 10-20Cent
Also warum wird dieses Öl nicht auch exportiert, um damit mehr Asche zu machen? Weil es einfach genug gibt.


----------



## xynlovesit (3. Juli 2012)

Hubraummonster.. darauf stehen die Amis hier immer noch. Wenn siehst was die für Kisten fahren, so einer hat das nicht mal bei sich vor der Haustür stehen in Deutschland. Kraftpakete da.. also wenn mal wirklich die Zombie Apokalypse kommt, dann hole ich mir so ein Hubraummonster, weil der kann schieben  ein Lamborghini dreht nur durch bei einer Zombie Masse.


----------



## Manowar (3. Juli 2012)

Es gibt nichts schöneres als Hubraummonster <3


----------



## xynlovesit (3. Juli 2012)

Wenn du die LKW's hier siehst, machen nur lärm und kommen nicht vorwärts, da läuft der Sprit auch gerade so durch bei den Dingern.


----------



## Manowar (3. Juli 2012)

Boing..
Es gibt auch andere Bauteile, als den Motor, das ist dir bewusst oder? 
Pack nen anderes Getriebe rein und das Ding fährt dich in Grund und Boden.


----------



## xynlovesit (3. Juli 2012)

Ich mein ja nur, die stehen halt noch sehr auf Hubraum hier.


----------



## vollmi (3. Juli 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Aufgeladene Motoren die komplett ihren Charme verlieren. Gerade bei den AMG Modellen schmerzt es, weil sie doch den schönsten V8 Klang der Moderne hatten.



Der Witz ist doch das mehr Hubraum garnicht heisst das auch effektiv mehr verbraucht wird.

Ich meine meine Flunder zieht sich mit ihren fast 6 Litern Hubraum nicht mehr rein als ein kleiner Turbomotor mit ähnlicher Leistung.

mfG René


----------



## Manowar (3. Juli 2012)

Es kann aber besser verkauft werden.
Ein sehr gutes Beispiel ist der Reihen6er von BMW.
DER Motor überhaupt von denen:
Hält Ewigkeiten
Verbraucht nicht viel
Die Entwicklung ist noch lange nicht vorbei gewesen..
und was kommt? Alle Welt fordert Luftpumpen, weil sie angeblich! weniger verbrauchen.

Audi und Mercedes haben jetzt aufgeladene Motoren und BMW..leider auch.
Dass der Reihen6er Effizienter und langlebiger ist..scheiss egal, die Menge will es.


----------



## vollmi (4. Juli 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> und was kommt? Alle Welt fordert Luftpumpen, weil sie angeblich! weniger verbrauchen.



Naja ich würd schon auch n Aufgeladenen nehmen (natürlich nur wegen der Spritersparnis). Aber so ne C6 ZR1 oder noch lieber Ford GT kann ich mir einfach nicht leisten 

mfG René


----------



## Legendary (4. Juli 2012)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Gibt es auch Quellen zu dieser "100 Jahre"-Prognose?



Nur um mal zwei zu nennen:


http://www.wiwo.de/unternehmen/rohstoffe-saleri-das-oel-reicht-noch-100-bis-150-jahre/5440430.html

http://motor-exclusive.de/news.php?newsid=29327

Den Artikel aus dem PM Magazin scanne ich jetzt mal nicht ein, von dem hab ich das ganze ja erst.    In diesem wird außerdem äußerst anschaulich erklärt, wo die Reserven schlummern und die zukünftigen Fördermöglichkeiten. Vor allem am Meeresgrund jenseits der 4000m liegen noch Reserven von gigantischen Ausmaßen.


----------



## Dreiundzwoanzig (4. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N0olDPHch_Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



THATS IS AMAZING!!


----------



## Merianna (4. Juli 2012)

das Teil hört sich extrem scheiße an, laut schön und gut aber wenn der Sound nicht stimmt ist es nur Lärm und nicht toll


----------



## H2OTest (9. Juli 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LuDN2bCIyus&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Konov (9. Juli 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.c...eature=youtu.be



Sehr geil wie immer Gymkhana.... aber mit fadem Beigeschmack, da Ken Block sportlich gesehen kein großartiger Fahrer ist, mehr ein Künstler, der unglaublich viel Werbewirksamkeit hat und bis zur Vergasung gesponsort wird....

Trotzdem nett ^^
Krass find ich, wenn er springt und direkt beim Bodenkontakt doch wieder Kontrolle hat, da muss etwas Glück dabei sein


----------



## Dreiundzwoanzig (9. Juli 2012)

Is e immer der gleiche Scheiß. In der WRC reißt er nix, darum macht er eben das, was im Reich macht.

Korrigiert


----------



## Manowar (9. Juli 2012)

Die Videos find ich absolut klasse und schaue sie mir gern hin und wieder an.

Der Typ braucht nichts zu reißen.
Der ist eh Millionär (DC Shoes Gründer) und räumt ständig bei X-Games ab.
Für ihn ist das nen Zeitvertreib und Spaß Dem geht das sonst wo vorbei, dass er dabei nicht erfolgreich ist


----------



## Merianna (9. Juli 2012)

Nicht schlecht gab aber auch schon bessere Videos von ihm
trotzdem immer wieder geil was er mit der Karre alles anstellt nur bei den Sprüngen da will ich nicht gerade mit ihm tauschen sah nicht gerade nach ner weichen Landung aus


----------



## SchlimmsterAlptraum (10. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

da im September meine Ausbildung beginnt, bin ich im moment auf der suche nach einem auto das mich zum betrieb und ein wenig im ländle rumbringt.

bei der suche hab ich mich ein wenig verliebt und zwar in diesen wagen: 

Auto

ich hab meinen führerschein jetzt seit gut 2 1/2 jahren

ich wollt einfach mal fragen ob das auto für euch kenner im ersten eindruck so von der preis/leistung her in ordnung ist, wie ihr zum fiesta mk6 und der ausführung steht und ob ihr mir vllt noch alternativen empfehlen könnt, preislich so bis ca 4.500 tacken.

da ich im jahr wahrscheinlich nur so 10.000km abreißen werd hab ich nen diesel mal kategorisch ausgeschlossen.

ne weiter frage wäre ob mir jemand so ungefähr sagen könnte was bei dem auto an versicherungskosten auf mich zukommen würde 

vielen dank im vorraus


----------



## Magogan (10. Juli 2012)

SchlimmsterAlptraum schrieb:


> ne weiter frage wäre ob mir jemand so ungefähr sagen könnte was bei dem auto an versicherungskosten auf mich zukommen würde


Bei der Versicherung anrufen und nachfragen ist meist am besten. Möglicherweise ist es billiger, das Auto mit bei deinen Eltern versichern zu lassen (als Zweitwagen).

Gibt oft auch Rabatte, wenn man viele Versicherungen bei der gleichen Versicherungsgesellschaft hat.


----------



## Ogil (10. Juli 2012)

Wegen Versicherung gibt es doch sicher auch in D. so Seiten, wo man Autoversicherungen vergleichen kann? So komplett mit Angaben zum Auto-Typ, welche Art Versicherung Du willst, Schadensfreiheitsklasse usw.? Und nicht nur nach Versicherung, sondern auch nach Steuern schauen!


----------



## Magogan (10. Juli 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Und nicht nur nach Versicherung, sondern auch nach Steuern schauen!


Die Steuern sind als Fahranfänger das geringste Problem ... Die sind im Vergleich zur Versicherung richtig wenig ... 

Ich zahle im Moment z.B. 1260 € im Jahr Versicherung und nur 168 Euro Steuern. Wenn ich nur noch 30 statt 100% zahlen muss, lohnt sich das eher, beim Autokauf auf die Steuern zu schauen ...


----------



## Ogil (10. Juli 2012)

Naja - sagte ja nur, dass man es bedenken sollte. Ich hab keine Ahnung wie hoch die Kosten jeweils in D. sind - als ich noch in D. lebte hatte ich kein Auto und das ist auch schon einige Jahre her...

Ich zahle hier z.B. £220 Steuern und etwa £250 Versicherung - also schon nah zusammen. Ein neueres Auto mit schlechter CO2-Emission (z.B. ein RX8) wuerde im Jahr £475 Steuern kosten - und sicher auch mehr Versicherung als meiner...


----------



## SchlimmsterAlptraum (10. Juli 2012)

steuern sind nicht das problem, und bei versicherung wollt ich nur son groben richtwert.

was mich viel mehr interessiert ist eigentlich die bewertung des fahrzeugangebots ^^


----------



## Thoor (10. Juli 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Die Videos find ich absolut klasse und schaue sie mir gern hin und wieder an.
> 
> Der Typ braucht nichts zu reißen.
> Der ist eh Millionär (DC Shoes Gründer) und räumt ständig bei X-Games ab.
> Für ihn ist das nen Zeitvertreib und Spaß Dem geht das sonst wo vorbei, dass er dabei nicht erfolgreich ist



Ganz deiner Meinung.... der Typ ist einfach n Marketinggenie


----------



## zoizz (11. Juli 2012)

SchlimmsterAlptraum schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> da im September meine Ausbildung beginnt, bin ich im moment auf der suche nach einem auto das mich zum betrieb und ein wenig im ländle rumbringt.
> 
> ...



Boah, Ford hat es tatsächlich hinbekommen, den Fiesta in schick zu bauen. 
Das Angebot liest sich sehr gut, der Preis klingt auch ok (sicherlich noch um bis zu 500 Euro drückbar) - kaufen!

Zu den Versicherungskosten kannst du dir hier einen Vorabgeschmack holen. 
Magogan sagte es schon: Am besten als Zweitwagen der Eltern anmelden, so kannst du günstig einsteigen und die ersten dicken Prozente runterfahren (nach 2 Jahren unfallfrei oder so lässt du die Versicherung dann auf deinen Namen laufen).


----------



## Dreiundzwoanzig (29. Juli 2012)

Unser neues Spielzeug, für den Slovakia Ring 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xynlovesit (29. Juli 2012)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/2001-BMW-740i-SPORTS-PKG-LTHR-LOADED-NO-RESERVE-/180936862690?pt=US_Cars_Trucks&hash=item2a20ad6be2#ht_23533wt_1182

Was haltet Ihr denn von dem Auto?

Einfach so, vom Preis/Leistungsverhaeltnis, gibt auch andere die so Maximal bis 7000 Dollar gehandelt werden.

Aber einen 1998-2000 7er BMW, auch meistens mit hellen Leder, finde das ein super Preis. Etwas teuer im Unterhalt, aber solche Dinger kann man ewig fahren.


----------



## Manowar (30. Juli 2012)

Dreiundzwoanzig schrieb:


> Unser neues Spielzeug, für den Slovakia Ring



Erzähl mal nen bissl mehr 
Spaß machen sollte das Teil ja schon.


xynlovesit schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/...ht_23533wt_1182
> 
> Was haltet Ihr denn von dem Auto?
> 
> ...



Ich würde mir niemals nen Wagen bei Ebay kaufen - viel zu riskant.. (es sei denn, du gehst ihn dir vorher anschauen)
Nen E38 ist schon nen lecker Teil und gefällt mir von allen 7ern am besten. Dürfte aber wohl auch kein Wunder sein, weil er dem E39 sehr ähnlich ist 
Wenns einer werden soll, dann hol dir am besten einen, der den M62B44 Motor drin hat (wurde bis 98 verbaut).
Der langt dicke und ist weniger anfällig, wie der M62B44TÜ.
Trotzdessen müsste man bei der Laufleistung mal die Steuerkettenschiene erneuern.
Ansonsten läuft das Ding über Jahrzehnte.
Bevor du dir einen holst, meld dich im E38-Forum an und lies dich da ein. Damit kannst du dir eine Checkliste machen, auf was du beim Kauf achten musst.

Ich könnte dir noch anbieten, mit dir suchen zu gehen, wenn ich dann drüben bin.


----------



## Dreiundzwoanzig (30. Juli 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Erzähl mal nen bissl mehr
> Spaß machen sollte das Teil ja schon.



Der Skyline ist Kompl. Original und kommt direkt aus Japan. 1 Vorbesitzer, Nichtraucher + allen Papieren. Was uns eigentlich wenig Interessiert, da wir sowieso alles raushauen was Gewicht kostet


----------



## Legendary (30. Juli 2012)

Dreiundzwoanzig schrieb:


> Was uns eigentlich wenig Interessiert, da wir sowieso alles raushauen was Gewicht kostet



Wie kann man so ein Auto dann nur so verhunzen...der schöne Skyline.


----------



## Dreiundzwoanzig (30. Juli 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Wie kann man so ein Auto dann nur so verhunzen...der schöne Skyline.



Das Fahrzeug wurde für die Rennstrecke gebaut, daher muss es auch Ordnungsgemäß bewegt werden. Zum anderen bleibt das Exterieur Original bis auf einen größeren Wing. Da wird nichts verhunzt...


----------



## Thoor (30. Juli 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Wie kann man so ein Auto dann nur so verhunzen...der schöne Skyline.



Because Racercar  Racing not Posing :>


----------



## Legendary (30. Juli 2012)

Thoor schrieb:


> Because Racercar  Racing not Posing :>



Das schöne Interieur erhalten hat nix mit Posen zu tun. Oo 
Ich finds nur schlimm wenn Autos die sehr gepflegt sind dann auseinandergerissen werden, auch wenns ein Sportler ist. Ich würde auch nie im Leben einem Porsche das Innenleben rausreißen, nur weil er dann noch schneller geht. 


BTW: Gegen den Flügel hab ich übrigens nix, der ist ja bei den Autos Pflicht.


----------



## vollmi (30. Juli 2012)

So die Nocke ist gewechselt. Ventilfedern und diverse Dichtungen auch gleich.
Und wenn schon alles offen ist wird Kette und Kettenräder auch gemacht. Aber wies halt so ist. Das obere Kettenrad kommt erst in zwei Tagen. Muss er halt noch etwas offen stehen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie kann Aluminium nur so schwer sein.

Aber richtig schwer war die Achse zu zweit rauszulüpfen. Waren halt zu faul sie in einzelteile zu zerlegen und haben sie möglichst komplette runtergenommen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wenn jetzt sowieso alle Leitungen leer sind, werden die die Oelleitungen gegen Stahlflex und AN Verschraubungen ersetzt. Zusätzlich ein Motorölkühler eingebaut. 

Ich bin guter Dinge das wir am wochenende wieder zusammenbauen können.

mfG René


----------



## xynlovesit (30. Juli 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Ich würde mir niemals nen Wagen bei Ebay kaufen - viel zu riskant.. (es sei denn, du gehst ihn dir vorher anschauen)
> Nen E38 ist schon nen lecker Teil und gefällt mir von allen 7ern am besten. Dürfte aber wohl auch kein Wunder sein, weil er dem E39 sehr ähnlich ist
> Wenns einer werden soll, dann hol dir am besten einen, der den M62B44 Motor drin hat (wurde bis 98 verbaut).
> Der langt dicke und ist weniger anfällig, wie der M62B44TÜ.
> ...



Klar, Ebay wuerde ich auch nie kaufen, ich war nur mal am Suchen gewesen. Natuerlich wuerde ich mir sowas vor Ort anschauen, besonders bei Gebrauchtwagen.

Und danke fuer die Tipps! Derzeit fahre ich ein 3 Jahre leasing Auto: Chevrolet Cruze 2012 White




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Danach wollte ich nach ein Gebrauchtwagen schauen, besonders der alte 7er gefaellt mir sehr und bei den Preisen. Ist voller Luxus, da der 740 sowieso alles drin hat.


----------



## bkeleanor (31. Juli 2012)

Hey René

Nur mal so aus neugier, hast du dir das Wissen um an Autosrumzuschrauben selbst angeeignet, oder hast du eine entsprechende Ausbildung gemacht?

Frag nur aus interesse, weil ich das selbst auch gerne machen würde. Eine technische Ausbildung habe ich zwar, aber trotzdem keinen Plan von Motoren und der gleichen.


----------



## vollmi (31. Juli 2012)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Nur mal so aus neugier, hast du dir das Wissen um an Autosrumzuschrauben selbst angeeignet, oder hast du eine entsprechende Ausbildung gemacht?
> 
> Frag nur aus interesse, weil ich das selbst auch gerne machen würde. Eine technische Ausbildung habe ich zwar, aber trotzdem keinen Plan von Motoren und der gleichen.



Ich bin gelernter Elektromechaniker. Will heissen, neben Steuerungen programmieren, kann ich auch drehen, fräsen und habe rudimentäre Kenntnisse für Maschinen mitbekommen.

Aber für die Autotechnik hab ich noch ein paar Freunde bei der Hand die man bei Problemen fragen kann und die auch gerne mal tatkräftig mithelfen. Man muss ja auch bedenken das die Teile, teilweise echt schwer sind und von einer Person alleine nicht beschädigungsfrei rausgehoben werden können, selbst wenn man einen Lift hat.

Auch die Nockenwelle alleine rauszunehmen hätte ich mich jetzt nicht getraut ohne jemanden zu haben der noch Tips geben kann.
Den Intake hätte ich z.B. ohne den Hinweis meines Schrauberfreundes einfach wieder aufgesetzt und die Schrauben fest angezogen. Sollten aber in einer vorgeschriebenen Reihenfolge und mit entsprechendem Drehmoment festgezogen werden.
Dazu gibts aber auch Werkstatthandbücher die das auch für NICHT Profis anschaulich bebildert erklären.

Und eben wenn man es selber macht muss man auch bedenken dass man immer wieder mal ansteht, oder doch noch ein Teil braucht das man vorher nicht bedacht hat und das Auto dann den gemieteten Liftplatz etwas länger belegt als angedacht.

mfG René


----------



## bkeleanor (31. Juli 2012)

vollmi schrieb:


> Und eben wenn man es selber macht muss man auch bedenken dass man immer wieder mal ansteht, oder doch noch ein Teil braucht das man vorher nicht bedacht hat und das Auto dann den gemieteten Liftplatz etwas länger belegt als angedacht.
> 
> mfG René



Besten Dank für die Infos.


----------



## vollmi (2. August 2012)

Mein Winterprojekt wird dann sein, das defekte Automatikgetriebe zu zerlegen und verstärkt wieder aufzubauen. Ist immer gut einen Ersatz zu haben.

4L60e Revision

Das dürfte eher anspruchsvoll werden. Aber wer nicht wagt der nicht gewinnt!

mfG René


----------



## SchlimmsterAlptraum (9. August 2012)

Da mir der Fiesta leider vor der Nase wegverkauft wurde muss ich mich jetzt mal nach alternativen umschauen.

was haltet ihr vom rover 25 1.6?

hab da ein modell mit 139k auf der uhr für 1.600

meint ihr der hält noch 2 jahre?

Auto


----------



## Elda (9. August 2012)

1600 aber ohne TÜV das musst du beachten, denn den musst du dann machen lassen oder du lässt es noch den Vorbesitzer machen wenn ihr euch einigen könnt.


----------



## Thoor (2. Oktober 2012)

Hey ich hab mal ne Frage...

Ich habe bei mir 2 Sportsitze eingebaut, logischerweise leuchtet im Moment das Airbagsignal weil die Sitze keinen Seitenairbag haben. Ich bin dann mit dem Auto ohne Probleme zu mir nach Hause gefahren, habe kurz den Motor ausgemacht, wollt ihn wieder anlassen, der Anlasse drehte, der Motor sprang aber ncht an. Logisch - Die Batterie ist leer / tot. Seltsamerweise ging aber die Fussraumbeleuchtung, die Lüftung, das Licht etc. Ich hab das Auto dann auf den Parkplatz geschoben und eine Stunde später nochmal versucht das Ding anzulassen. Siehe da - es lief plötzlich. Wollte dann am anderen Tag nochmals zur Werkstatt um die Sitzhöhe anzupassen, da lief er wieder nicht an, nichtmal mit anschieben. Ich habe dann einen Booster angeschlossen und das Teil lief. Gemäss Werkstatt ist die Batterie tot, ich habe jetzt eine neue. Kann es sein das des Airbagsignal die Batterie leert? Oder ist das einfach nur ein unglaublicher Zufall...? Lustigerweise ging während der Fahrt, nach dem Starten mit Booster die Alpine Anlage im Kofferaum ebenfalls nicht, der Rest hat aber funktioniert. Mein Auto hat keine Sitzheizung, Massagefunktion oder sonstigen Luxus für die Sitze, kann also nicht sein das so etwas die Batterie leert. Sogar die Sitzverstellung ist mechanisch...


----------



## H2OTest (2. Oktober 2012)

eventuell die Lampe abklemmen?


----------



## eurythmiik (10. November 2012)

Hi,

ich bin am überlegen mir einen Audi TT zu kaufen nur frage ich mich ob das ne gute Idee ist einen 2-Sitzer zu kaufen.

Im Prinzip passt es da ich keine eigene Familie habe und so nicht unbedingt auf 4 sitze angewiesen bin.
Die andere Frage wäre wie ist das den so mit den TT's, sind die zuverlässig ?

In Frage kommen würde das alte TT Model sowie das neue Model.

Antworten und Erfahrungsberichte wären hilfreich 

Danke im vorraus


----------



## Ogil (10. November 2012)

Grundsaetzlich musst Du schon selbst wissen, ob Dir ein 2-Sitzer reicht. Ich selbst fahre auch einen 2-Sitzer und komme gut aus damit - die Gelegenheiten wo man wirklich mal ein groesseres Auto braeuchte, sind ja doch eher selten. Wenn ich mir die Bilder vom TT so anschaue, dann ist der Kofferraum auch (vor allem im Vergleich zu meinem Auto) durchaus alltagstauglich. 

Letztlich ist es halt so: Entweder man kann sich so ein Auto als Zweitwagen leisten oder man kann es eben nur fahren, wenn man keine Familie hat. Ich habe mir dann auch gesagt "Wenn nicht jetzt wann dann?". Denn wenn erstmal Kinder da sind, dann sieht es fuer die naechsten 20 Jahre schlecht mit sowas aus...


----------



## xynlovesit (10. November 2012)

Erstmal coolen Upload haste da *sabber*


und wie Ogil schon sagte, es kommt wirklich drauf an, ob du es brauchst oder nicht. Da ich noch zur Schule gehe und ab und zu mehr als 1 Freund mit nach Hause nehme, ist ein 4-Sitzer fuer mich doch praktischer, zumal ich auch gerne Limousinen gerne fahre , nur wenn ich dann wieder mal so ein Schneeweisen Audi Coupe vorbei fahren sehe, da will man dann auch sowas gerne haben  

Wie gesagt, kommt drauf an, ob dir ein 2-Sitzer reicht oder nicht.


----------



## spectrumizer (10. November 2012)

Sorry, aber ob man die Frage überhaupt ernst nehmen kann? Denn die Frage ist bei dir glaube  nicht: Kauf ich mir einen 2-Sitzer oder einen 4-Sitzer, sondern kaufe ich mir einen TT oder ein anderes Auto. Denn "TT oder 4-Sitzer" in einem Satz zu erwähnen, passt so zusammen, wie fettige Leberwurst mit Honig und Schlagsahne. Der TT ist ein reiner Sportwagen, der halbwegs auf Alltagstauglichkeit getrimmt wurde. Und wenn du dir nicht sicher bist, ob du dir 'n TT oder 'n anderes Auto (4-Sitzer) holen willst und an der Zuverlässigkeit der TTs zweifelst, sage ich dir: Hol dir keinen TT.

Wenn du gefragt hättest, ob du dir lieber 'n R8 oder 'n Aston Martin nehmen sollst, DAS wäre richtig Diskussionspotential gewesen. Aber so ... ?


----------



## Ogil (10. November 2012)

Naja - ich kann die Frage schon nachvollziehen denn mir ging es da aehnlich. Auch ich hatte quasi mein Wunschauto im Blick (bei ihm halt der Audi TT) und fragte mich, ob das denn wirklich eine vernuenftige Wahl ist oder ob ich doch lieber etwas praktischeres und alltagstauglicheres kaufen sollte...


----------



## spectrumizer (10. November 2012)

Ja, ich kann die Frage auch nachvollziehen. Aber wenn ich die Wahl hätte, ob ich mein Geld in 'nen Sportwagen oder 'ne Limousine stecke, dann muss ich mit mir abklären, ob das für mich passt und wie's in meinem Leben aussieht.

Denn die Unterschiede liegen klar auf der Hand: 2-Sitzer Egomaschine VS 4/5-Sitzer Familienkutsche. Das kann man nicht vergleichen und auch nicht sagen, was besser ist. Das ist wie mit dem Apfel und dem Ei. Da kann mir keiner eine Antwort auf die Frage "Ist es klug, sich 'n 2-Sitzer zu kaufen, statt 'nem 4-Sitzer?" geben. Denn das kommt auf dich selbst an. Hast du Familie? Hast du'n Hund? Hast du 'ne Freundin? (Risikogruppe ) Hast du Familienwunsch? Wenn du alle Fragen mit nein beantworten kannst, dann ist's fast schon klar, dass es wohl der 2-Sitzer sein wird. Aber wenn du 'ne Freundin hast, die (gewollt oder ungewollt) plötzlich schwanger wird, kannste das mit dem 2-Sitzer vergessen und direkt wieder verkaufen - wenn du kein "Abtreibung oder Trennung"-Egomane bist. 

Denn eins ist klar: Wenn ich 'nen Flitzer kaufe, ist's mit der Alltagstauglichkeit eingeschränkt bis dahin. Das ist ein reines Funcar, womit man vielleicht den persönlichen Single-Wocheneinkauf oder 2-3 Koffer für'n Kurzurlaub unterbringen kann. Kindersitz, Kinderwagen, größere Gepäckmengen, ... Mission Impossible.

Das merk ich schon mit meinem A1, welcher ein "4-Sitzer" ist. Wie oft ich mir hier denke, dass die den Fond auch gleich hätten rauslassen können und dafür etwas größerer Kofferraum.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (10. November 2012)

Nabend.
Das wird mein nächster, http://www.fahrzeugbilder.de/bilder/mazda-3-2687.jpg nicht in der farbe nur zu demonstration ^^
und Japanisches emblem, schon auf der reise nach Deutschland http://cdn101.iofferphoto.com/img/item/177/680/183/TnRB.jpg


----------



## Magogan (10. November 2012)

Ihr habt die Frage, ob ein Audi TT zuverlässig ist, noch nicht beantwortet.

Abgesehen davon gibt es auch Autos mit 4 Sitzen und viel PS ^^


----------



## Hordlerkiller (10. November 2012)

Ich guck mal was ich so finden kann. aja welches baujahr willste den besitzen ?


ps: Hier ist ne seite wo leute erfahrungen über dieses auto preis geben http://www.autoplenum.de/Auto/AUDI/TT


----------



## Legendary (11. November 2012)

Wenn ein Auto von VW/Audi, dann ein 1.8T in der alten Baureihe. Dieses Teil kriegt man nicht kaputt.  Hat aber auch nicht sooo viel Leistung.

Mein Traum wäre ja mal ein TT1, aber die kosten teilweise auch noch ein Vermögen, in gutem Zustand natürlich.


----------



## Desdinova (13. November 2012)

Da kann ich Legendary nur zustimmen. Fahre selbst einen 1.8T (BFB/120kW) im A4 und bin mit Verbrauch, Leistung und Zuverlässigkeit absolut zufrieden. Bei der 140 kW/190 PS (BEX) Variante hört man immer mal wieder, dass die Kupplung mit dem Drehmoment nicht lange klarkommt, aber das hängt sicher auch stark mit der Fahrweise zusammen. Was bei dem Motor tatsächlich anfällig ist, sind die Zündspulen. Wenn man alle vier wechselt kommt man aber auch nur auf gute 100&#8364; Materialkosten und hat dann wieder ca. 60tkm seine Ruhe.


----------



## xynlovesit (23. November 2012)

Wer mir dieses Auto kauft, kriegt einen feuchten Haendedruck von mir.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (23. November 2012)

mag die scheinwerfer nicht ...


----------



## Dreiundzwoanzig (23. November 2012)

xynlovesit schrieb:


> Wer mir dieses Auto kauft, kriegt einen feuchten Haendedruck von mir.



Ich kann dir eine mitfahrt in unserem Skyline R34 GTR Anbieten am Slovakia ring. Da kommst auch vom staunen nicht mehr raus


----------



## H2OTest (23. November 2012)

mir auch?


----------



## Dreiundzwoanzig (23. November 2012)

sicher . Allerdings erst nächstes Jahr im April oder Mai weis nicht genau wann wir wieder auf die Piste dürfen.


----------



## Konov (23. November 2012)

Voll uninteressant die BMW-Kiste.... die würd ich kaum geschenkt nehmen ^^


----------



## Magogan (24. November 2012)

Ist es normal, dass die Autos im Autohaus größer zu sein scheinen als in "freier Wilbahn"?


----------



## Manowar (24. November 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Voll uninteressant die BMW-Kiste.... die würd ich kaum geschenkt nehmen ^^



Jupp, ein Alpina ist schon ein Haufen Mist 



Magogan schrieb:


> Ist es normal, dass die Autos im Autohaus größer zu sein scheinen als in "freier Wilbahn"?



Ja. 
Im Autohaus stehst du 1m davor.


----------



## Konov (24. November 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Jupp, ein Alpina ist schon ein Haufen Mist



Naja das hab ich nicht gesagt 

So nem Auto guck ich aber nicht hinterher.
Ami-schlitten sind eher mein Faible.... ne schöne Corvette, Challenger, Viper, Mustang, was ordentlich röhrt oder auch nen Nissan GTR dingsbums.


----------



## Magogan (6. Dezember 2012)

Hi,

Googeln hat mir nicht viel gebracht, deshalb frage ich euch mal: Lohnt sich Super Plus? Spart man dadurch so viel Sprit, dass sich der Aufpreis im Vergleich zu Super lohnt?

Mein Auto, falls das wichtig ist: BMW 325 Ci Coupé E46 (EZ: 2002)

Grüße
Magogan


----------



## Hordlerkiller (6. Dezember 2012)

Also man sagt das Super plus mehr Leistung bringt was Natürlich nen griff ins Klo ist. Hab mit einem Roller und meiner Kiste Probiert(auto)  das bringt nix nur heulende portmonees.
Also Sprit spart man da nicht hab sogar mehr verbraucht,mit beiden.


Kann ja einer sagen wen ich falsch liege.


----------



## heinzelmännchen (6. Dezember 2012)

Rein theoretisch müsste es mehr Leistung bringen, da mehr Oktan vorhanden ist. Ob man das subjektiv mekt ist glaub ich ne andere Sache.

.....aber ich bin jetzt auch nicht so der Boss in Chemie/Physik


----------



## xynlovesit (7. Dezember 2012)

Wenn ich mir aussuchen duerfte welchen Arsch ich mal anfassen darf, wuerde ich den nehmen:;




Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (7. Dezember 2012)

oja. der 4er hat iwie was. ha mich schon oft gefragt wieso bmw die sparte nicht schließt. mir gefällts.
und wenn dann auto, dann:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



damals konnten die franzosen noch autos bauen!


----------



## Manowar (7. Dezember 2012)

Hab gestern noch nen A310 auf der Straße gesehen 
Wie man aber so ein Auto, bei den Verhältnissen fahren kann..

Aber bevor ich so einen fahren würde, würd ich mir doch eher nen Trans Am holen.
Hat in etwa die selbe Form, wirkt aber mMn besser und hat nen schöneren Motor. 

Der 4er gefällt mir eigentlich auch sehr gut. Die Front ist nur nen bissl übertrieben. Vielleicht ergibt sich das ja mit nem M-Paket.


----------



## Manowar (7. Dezember 2012)

Das hat jetzt nicht so viel mit Chemie und Phsyik zutun.
Tatsächlich mit Mechanik.

Man hat Klopfsensoren im Motor.
Diese messen die Schwingungen der Bauteile, bei der Verbrennung.
Dadurch wird ermittelt, wieviel Oktan der Sprit hat und die Mischung wird berechnet.

1. Mago.. die EZ ist nen Dreck wert. Baujahr?
2. Wir haben immernoch ein Autothread. Gibt hier warscheinlich keinen, dem man das so oft sagen musste.
3. Hattest du nichtmal nen 320er?

Mein Auto ist darauf abgestimmt und fährt besser mit S+ , bzw schlechter mit Super.
Die Verbrennung ist sauberer, worüber sich der Motor freut.
Man verbraucht damit nicht mehr Sprit, eher weniger. Messbar in nem normalen Auto? Nö.

Super+ bzw dieses Ultimate- Gesöff bringt mehr Leistung!! 
Dafür benötigt man aber ein Auto, was damit auch arbeiten kann.
Beim e9* 335i merkt man einen deutlichen Unterschied.

Und bevor die Frage kommt.. nein, ultimate macht dein Geldbeutel noch schmaler, ohne einen Unterschied.
Die Sensorik kommt auf die Werte nicht klar und denkt einfach es wäre S+.


----------



## Magogan (7. Dezember 2012)

Nein, ich hatte noch nie einen 320Ci, sondern seit ich fast 18 war einen 325Ci ^^ Und das Baujahr weiß ich nicht ... konnte mir niemand sagen ...


----------



## Manowar (7. Dezember 2012)

Irgendwie, war da ein Mod noch müde? 
Da waren ein paar mehr Beiträge, ob Super+ was bringt oder nicht.
Aber im Grunde braucht man ja nur meine Antwort..


----------



## Magogan (7. Dezember 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Irgendwie, war da ein Mod noch müde?
> Da waren ein paar mehr Beiträge, ob Super+ was bringt oder nicht.
> Aber im Grunde braucht man ja nur meine Antwort..


Guck auf der vorherigen Seite ^^


----------



## Manowar (7. Dezember 2012)

Oh, hoppla.
Trotzdem irgendwie verrutscht hier


----------



## Magogan (7. Dezember 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Oh, hoppla.
> Trotzdem irgendwie verrutscht hier


Zeitlich Chronologisch geordnet ^^


----------



## xynlovesit (7. Dezember 2012)

Irgendwas hat sich hier im Thread verschoben, ja :b



Auch mal von Innen der 4er:



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





und Vorderansicht:



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (7. Dezember 2012)

Der Innenraum gefaellt mir zumindest - sieht wenigstens mal hochwertig aus. Ich finde es furchtbar, wie billig zum Teil selbst hochwertige/teure Autos innen ausgestattet sind - mit riesigen Plastikflaechen die einfach "natur" mit Plaste-Look belassen wurden. Irgendwie wurde das in den 90ern ploetzlich Trend. In meinem Auto sind die meisten Teile im Innenraum freilich auch schon aus Plastik - aber das Ganze wurde wenigstens mit (Kunst?)-Leder ueberzogen weswegen es deutlich wertiger ausschaut.


----------



## Manowar (7. Dezember 2012)

Naja der Innenraum bei dem gezeigten 4er ist von BMW Individual.
Und ich finde, dass man ziemlich erschlagen wird.
Ne schlichte schwarze Lederausstattung (ohne übertriebene Ziernähte) würde mir tausend mal besser gefallen.

Und ich hoffe schwer, dass der Bildschirm sich versenken lässt..


----------



## H2OTest (7. Dezember 2012)

das braun find ich hässlich...

Es schneit - Es ist Quattro Zeit


----------



## Manowar (7. Dezember 2012)

Es ist Hecktriebler Zeit!


----------



## Ogil (7. Dezember 2012)

Das ist es doch immer


----------



## H2OTest (17. Januar 2013)

*thread enstaub und einmal nass durchwisch*

Was haltet ihr von einem audi 80 b4 avant als Einsteigerauto?


----------



## Magogan (17. Januar 2013)

Kommt drauf an. Wie viel PS soll das Auto haben? Wie gut kannst du fahren? Hast du schon Erfahrung, also z. B. durch begleitetes Fahren oder so? Und sowas halt ^^

Sieht aber ganz gut aus für Einsteiger ^^ Aber halt nicht zu teuer kaufen, sonst ärgerst du dich, wenn du gegen einen Baum fährst oder dir beim Einparken Kratzer holst ^^


----------



## Manowar (18. Januar 2013)

Mein Nachbar hat 3 Stück davon.
Die Ersatzteile lassen sich wohl nicht gut ranschaffen.
Der 5Zylinder ist unkaputtbar und klingt toll.
Der S2 macht einfach Spaß 

Wenn man da einen mit ner guten Substanz findet, kann man da lange Spaß dran haben.


----------



## Ogil (18. Januar 2013)

Ich denke mal die grosse Frage bei einem "Einsteigerauto" ist halt die nach den Unterhalts-Kosten. Grade was die Versicherung angeht wenn man noch entsprechend hoch eingestuft ist. Und Verbrauch ist sicher auch nicht ganz unwichtig wenn man eigentlich als Schueler ohnehin kein Spritgeld hat.

Hierzulande (UK) ist das mit der Versicherung fuer Fahranfaenger uebrigens noch viiiiel krasser. Wenn man sich da nicht wirklich gezielt ein Auto sucht, was die geringstmoegliche Versicherungsklasse hat, wird man arm. Fuer sowas wie z.B. einen 3er-BMW kann hier kein Fahranfaenger die Versicherung zahlen - da kommt man schnell ueber £10000.


----------



## Magogan (18. Januar 2013)

Ich weiß ja nicht, ob H2O am begleiteten Fahren teilgenommen hat, aber wenn ja, dann zahlt er deutlich weniger für die Versicherung ^^

Wenn nicht, dann kannst du das ja noch schnell machen, ich glaube, die Vergünstigungen bekommst du auch, wenn du nur einen Tag lang am begleiteten Fahren teilgenommen hast ^^


----------



## vollmi (18. Januar 2013)

Jetzt noch n paar Wochen warten dann kann man sich n tolles Anfängerauto kaufen 

Die C7 ist vorgestellt worden. Mir gefällt das neue Design ausgesprochen gut.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (18. Januar 2013)

vollmi schrieb:


> Jetzt noch n paar Wochen warten dann kann man sich n tolles Anfängerauto kaufen
> 
> Die C7 ist vorgestellt worden. Mir gefällt das neue Design ausgesprochen gut.
> 
> [...]




Aber seh ich das richtig, dass die nicht mehr die altehrwürdigen runden Heckleuchten hat?

Das ist doch blöde... sieht von hinten dem Camaro oder Mustang schon ähnlicher. Schade!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vollmi (18. Januar 2013)

Das is korrekt. Aber ich verlasse mich auf den nie versiegenden Strom der Aftermarketanbieter. Da gabs ja bisher für fast jede Corvette Heckbumper in jeder Variante die das Herz begehrt. Ich steh auch eher auf die runden Heckleuchten aber schon die C4 hatte ja abgerundete Rechtecke als Rückleuchten.

Mich stört der fette Spoiler mehr.

mfG René


----------



## Aun (18. Januar 2013)

an sich ja kein schlechtes design. vollmi hat schon recht der aftermarket bliebe abzuwarten. aber die 4 endrohre gehen ja mal garnicht......kommt mir iwie bekannt vor, ka wo ich das schonmal gesehen hab. und iwie auch etwas zu kantig, als ob die zuviel transformers geschaut haben


----------



## Magogan (18. Januar 2013)

Hol ich mir natürlich wenn's rauskommt, was soll der Spaß kosten? xD 50000? 60000? 100000? Hat man natürlich immer mal als Kleingeld rumliegen, ist ja kein Problem *hust*

Ne, im Ernst, wenn ich es mir leisten könnte, würde ich es wirklich sofort holen, sieht echt nicht schlecht aus ^^


----------



## vollmi (18. Januar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> aber die 4 endrohre gehen ja mal garnicht......kommt mir iwie bekannt vor, ka wo ich das schonmal gesehen hab.



Vermutlich kommen dir die bekannt vor weil schon die c6 und C5 die vier Endrohre so hatte 

Achja, ab 40'000 Euro gehört sie dir. wobei man da noch 10'000 verschiffen, steuern und EU umbau dazu rechnen muss.

Transformers war ja der Chevrolet Werbefilm schlechthin. Da haben sie ja ihre ganze US Produktpalette untergebracht


----------



## Magogan (18. Januar 2013)

50000 Euro ... Ist ja noch bezahlbar xD

H2O, hast du schon ein Auto gefunden?


----------



## H2OTest (19. Januar 2013)

H20 brauch erstmal n Lappen, guckt aber trotzdem schonmal was so passen könnte


----------



## Magogan (19. Januar 2013)

Beeil dich lieber, die Vergünstigungen bei der Versicherung sind schon nicht schlecht, wenn man am begleiteten Fahren teilgenommen hat ^^ Nur die Eltern nerven immer, wenn sie dich begleiten xD


----------



## H2OTest (19. Januar 2013)

dsa wird nix - bis ich 18 bin werde ich meinen lappen noch nicht haben


----------



## Magogan (19. Januar 2013)

Warum nicht? :O Okay, rund 1,5 Monate sind knapp, aber machbar ist es ^^


----------



## H2OTest (19. Januar 2013)

Zeitmangel


----------



## Aun (19. Januar 2013)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Zeitmangel



nimm die hand aus der hose, dann klappts auch mit dem lappen


----------



## Magogan (20. Januar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Warum nicht? :O Okay, rund 1,5 Monate sind knapp, aber machbar ist es ^^


Fail... Wollte es bearbeiten, aber hab es stattdessen zitiert  -.-


----------



## kochvl (13. Februar 2013)

Hi Leute, ich will einen neuen Wagen haben, nun will ich es aber nicht kompliziert machen erst verkaufen dann kaufen und das ganze hin und her, sondern irgendwie den Wagen Tauschen, hat vielleicht schon jemand gehört ob sowas geht? Weil habe derzeit einen Peugeot 307 Faceliftmodell Diesel Bj. 2006, will aber nun einen 3er BMW Benziner ab Bj. 2000  , da meiner ja eigentlich etwas mehr Wert ist könnte doch eigentlich irgendein Gebrauchtwagenhändler der evtl. einen 3er hat mir mit tauschen und den Peugeot etwas teurer hinstellen als er für den 3er haben wollte? Will mich da jetzt nicht irgendwie blamieren beim Händler sondern frag hier lieber davor nach ob schon jemand von sowas gehört hat. Hab da noch von Inzahlungsnahme gehört aber das ist ja normal so das man seinen alten abgibt und für den neuen Wagen noch draufzahlt, aber was ist wenn meiner z.B. etwas mehr Wert ist als der Wagen den ich möchte? Will das ganze unkompliziert machen und bei Tausch hab ich ja dann direkt ein anderen Wagen, weil ohne Auto kann ich paar Tage nicht rumkommen...

Danke im voraus, kann sein etwas kompliziert geschrieben aber keine Ahnung wie es einfacher geht ;=)

MFG


----------



## bkeleanor (14. Februar 2013)

Würde behaupten, dass es keinen Gebrauchtwagenhändler gibt der deinen Peugeot gegen einen 3er BMW tauscht.
Nur schon deshalb, weil er den Peugeot viel schlechter weg bekommt als den BMW.

aber bin gespannt was da andere noch dazu schreiben.


----------



## Konov (14. Februar 2013)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Würde behaupten, dass es keinen Gebrauchtwagenhändler gibt der deinen Peugeot gegen einen 3er BMW tauscht.
> Nur schon deshalb, weil er den Peugeot viel schlechter weg bekommt als den BMW.
> 
> aber bin gespannt was da andere noch dazu schreiben.



Viel schlechter vielleicht nicht aber doch etwas.... würde ich auch so sehen!

Der Peugeot ist ein Kleinwagen, der 3er BMW nicht. Das neuere Baujahr gleicht das vielleicht minimal aus, aber nicht so sehr.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (14. Februar 2013)

Hi Leute, ich brauch mal eure Hilfe.
Habe seit vorgestern einen Opel Meriva-A (Erstzulassung 2006).
Momentan ist ein "CD 30 MP3" Radio verbaut. Ich möchte allerdings gerne wieder meinen JVC KD-R811 einbauen da ich auf meinen iPhone Anschluss nicht verzichten möchte.
Nun stellt sich mir nur die Frage wie ich es bewerkstelligen kann, das ich mit dem JVC weiterhin meine Lenkradfernbedienung und vorallem auch den Boardcomputer ohne Einschränkungen weiternutzen kann. Habe leider nicht wirklich viel Ahnung von der ganze Sache, wodurch sich eine sichere Lösung leider nicht ergooglen lässt. :/

Das einzige was ich bis jetzt gefunden habe wäre das hier: http://www.paser.it/jvc/lenkrad_befehle-Unico_Dual_JVC-78-1-de.html

Nur bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher ob ich damit das erreiche was ich möchte. 

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.


----------



## zoizz (14. Februar 2013)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Würde behaupten, dass es keinen Gebrauchtwagenhändler gibt der deinen Peugeot gegen einen 3er BMW tauscht.
> Nur schon deshalb, weil er den Peugeot viel schlechter weg bekommt als den BMW.
> 
> aber bin gespannt was da andere noch dazu schreiben.



This!
Die Lady hat absolut recht, ich schätze mal grob, dass du dem Händler noch zw 1000-2000 Euro geben darfst (natürlich in Abhängigkeit von Ausstattung).
Aber deine Absicht weg vom Franzen hin zu BMW ist lobenswert. Um den Verlust geringer zu halten, kann ich nur Privatverkauf empfehlen, da bleibt einiges mehr für dich drin.

Edit: @Humpel: lass es, ich habe auch mit dem Gedanken eine Zeit lang gespielt. Aber nachdem ich so viele Berichte und Posts gelesen habe, was alles schief gehen kann und wieviel danach nicht wirklich richtig funktioniert und wieviel Aufwand aufgebracht werden muss ... näh!
Vielleicht nach nem Adapter fürs iphone suchen?


----------



## kochvl (14. Februar 2013)

Hab heut einen 3er gesehen der wollte nur 3.200€ haben, muss mal Morgen genauer anschauen fahren und werd dann fragen. Berichte dann was sich ergeben hat


----------



## Humpelpumpel (15. Februar 2013)

Die einzige Lösung die ich jetzt über Google gefunden habe ist das Teil hier: http://www.dension.com/de/produkt/gateway-300
Und selbst da bin ich mir nicht zu 100% sicher ob abspielen und laden mit dem iPhone 5 geht...
FM Adapter eher nein, da meist ziemlicher Schrott...


----------



## zoizz (15. Februar 2013)

Nee nich FM-Adapter, die sind wirklich immer schrott. Im idealfall hast du nen AUX-Eingang an deinem Radio, oder USB? Daran könnte man kabelgebundene Adapter anschließen.



> Sie werden jedoch einen Dockkabel für den Handschufach, oder eben eine Active Cradle für die sichtbare Installation benötigen... Zum Abladen der Installationsanleitung klicken Sie bitte


 aufpassén! ^^


----------



## Humpelpumpel (15. Februar 2013)

Leider weder USB noch AUX.
Außer evtl es ist hinten dran ein AUX-Eingang, da müsste ich morgen mal nachschauen.


----------



## zoizz (15. Februar 2013)

Mit den standard Blaupunkt-Radios von Opel hast du keine Chance. ich weiss nicht warum, aber hab grad bissl danach gesurft und nix erfolgversprechendes gefunden. Ausser halt dein Link, wobei du da sicher 250 Taler löhnen wirst.


----------



## kochvl (16. Februar 2013)

Hmm lohnt es sich einen E46 Bj: 2000 316i mit 189t km Laufleistung, gute Austattung zu kaufen für 3200 oder gegen meinen Peugeot 307 1.6 HDI 150t km Bj. 12/2005 zu tauschen?


----------



## Humpelpumpel (16. Februar 2013)

Jop, dürfte ganz gut hinkommen...Box, Kabel und Adapter fürs iPhone 5....grmlfrml. 
Mal schaun, dann kommt zum übergang doch nochmal n billiger FM Transmiter her, immer noch noch besser als Radio hören. 

Trotzdem danke zoizz das du mit gegoogelt hast.


----------



## zoizz (9. März 2013)

von ursprünglich 850 Euro für eine grosse (fällige) Inspektion inzwischen runter auf 260 Euro für die wichtigsten und auch notwendigen Sachen runtergehandelt. Inspektion lohnt nur für wirklich junge Autos mit Garantie oder bei geplanten baldigen Wiederverkauf. Alles nur Geldmacherei!


----------



## Legendary (9. März 2013)

Was fährstn? Den Leon oder?

Wundert mich nicht...bei der Vertragswerkstatt kostet es immer ein vielfaches. Deswegen hab ich meinen KFZ-Meister, der mir mein Zeug so macht...Teile zum EK und so.


----------



## Dreiundzwoanzig (9. März 2013)

Leute, hat jemand Erfahrung mit den Audi A3 Quattro TDI 140PS Bj, 2005? Möchte mir gerne für den Alltag so ein Gerätchen zulegen! Wie ist das Allrad System von den Audi´s? Fahr zurzeit einen Evo 9 im Alltag und das Allrad System ist einfach Grandios, nur der Sprit verbrauch nicht . lg


----------



## Knallfix (12. Juni 2013)

Des is schon ne geile Karre *g





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RBWjUw-XCiI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## vollmi (13. Juni 2013)

Hi zusammen

Ich hab da mal mein Automatikgetriebe auf der Bahn getötet. 140 Grad Getriebeöltemperatur ist nicht gut. Jetzt hatte ich etwas Zeit und habs mal angefangen auseinanderzunehmen. Meine Fresse ohne Spannringzange für Aussenspannringe ohne Löcher ist man ja sowas von am Arsch. Die musste ich mir noch besorgen damit ich den letzten Spannring gaaaanz tief drinnen im Loch noch rauskriege.

Auf jedenfall, haben mich die Kupplungsscheiben und das Bremsband nicht sonderlich mitgenommen angeschaut. Nichtsdestotrotz hab ich weitergemacht aufs Ziel hin das Getriebe so zu verstärken das auch ich es nicht mehr killen kann. Vor allem in Anbetracht des Kompressors der noch auf die Maschine draufkommt.

Da ich da jetzt wegen der fehlenden Spezialspannringzange nicht weiterkam, habe ich dann halt erstmal die Pumpe auseinandergenommen. Und Jackpot.

Hier die Deckelplatte.
[attachment=13280:IMG_1400 (Large).JPG]


Und hier der Rest. Einige Lamellen haben sich mit dem Rad direkt verschweisst und lassen sich nicht mehr bewegen.
[attachment=13281:IMG_1401 (Large).JPG]

[attachment=13282:IMG_1402 (Large).JPG]

[attachment=13283:IMG_1404 (Large).JPG]


Ich denke die Pumpe kann ich abschreiben, solche tiefen Gräben lassen sich wohl kaum reparieren.
Geordert wird jetzt eine Heavy Duty Pumpe. Dann kann ich wieder den Asphalt von der Strasse schälen.

mfG René


----------



## Manowar (13. Juni 2013)

vollmi schrieb:


> Vor allem in Anbetracht des Kompressors der noch auf die Maschine draufkommt.



Mahlzeit 
Darüber bitte mehr Infos.
Warum bleibst du beim Automatik und baust nicht auf ein vernünftiges Schaltgetriebe um?
In unseren Reihen gabs nur Probleme mit der Automatik, wenn ein Kompressor dazu kam.

Die Bilder..


----------



## vollmi (13. Juni 2013)

Weil mir die Automatik einfach besser liegt. Sie überträgt mehr Leistung und das schneller und man kann die Hände am Lenkrad lassen.
Nicht umsonst fahren alle Dragster Automatik.

Ich hab mich für einen Magnuson Charger entschieden. Preis Leistung stimmt einfach bei dem Teil und die Ansaugung ist nahe original.
Der nachteil ist, das ich auch ne neue Motorhaube brauche.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1uUc_CVGJGU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




mfG René


----------



## Manowar (14. Juni 2013)

vollmi schrieb:


> Weil mir die Automatik einfach besser liegt. Sie überträgt mehr Leistung und das schneller und man kann die Hände am Lenkrad lassen.
> Nicht umsonst fahren alle Dragster Automatik.
> 
> Ich hab mich für einen Magnuson Charger entschieden. Preis Leistung stimmt einfach bei dem Teil und die Ansaugung ist nahe original.
> ...



ähm..HÄ?
Die ganzen Hubraummonster, hatten immer nur ne Automatik, wegen dem Kaugummieffekt.
Die Kupplungen die es damals gab, wurden einfach vom Drehmoment zerprflückt.
Dragster haben ganz andere Kupplungen - die kannst du nicht mit einer normalen Automatik mit nem Hydrowandler vergleichen. Und die Kupplung ist nach einer Fahrt schrott 

Ist das auch so ein Quietsche/Schrei Charger? 
Ne neue Motorhaube? Ist deine nicht eh aus Kunststoff? Kann doch dann nicht die Welt kosten.


----------



## vollmi (14. Juni 2013)

Manowar schrieb:


> ähm..HÄ?
> Die ganzen Hubraummonster, hatten immer nur ne Automatik, wegen dem Kaugummieffekt.
> Die Kupplungen die es damals gab, wurden einfach vom Drehmoment zerprflückt.




Und ich hab ne Automatik weil ich den Pinsel runterdrücken will und dann muss was gehen bis 300 ohne das ich den Fuss einmal wieder heben muss.

Wollt ich in der Schüssel rühren wär ich Koch geworden.



> Dragster haben ganz andere Kupplungen - die kannst du nicht mit einer normalen Automatik mit nem Hydrowandler vergleichen. Und die Kupplung ist nach einer Fahrt schrott
> 
> Ist das auch so ein Quietsche/Schrei Charger?
> Ne neue Motorhaube? Ist deine nicht eh aus Kunststoff? Kann doch dann nicht die Welt kosten.



Die Dragster haben auch ne normale Wandlerautomatik. Natürlich andere Stallspeeds aber grundsätzlich dasselbe.
Jep so n Uiiiiiiiii Charger 
Die Haube ist aus GFK also inklusive Lieferung und Lackierung ca 1200 Euro. 
Rentiert sich also nicht eine selber zu backen die haben überm Teich ganze Lager mit den Teilen.

mfG René


----------



## Manowar (14. Juni 2013)

Naja..man muss ja auch mal faul sein.. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Sieht mir eigentlich nicht nach nem Wandler aus 

Warum dann nicht nen Kenne Bell Charger? Viel nerviger gehts doch in der Richtung kaum 

edit..man kann keine Bilder mehr einbinden?


----------



## vollmi (15. Juni 2013)

Keine ahnung ob das ein Wandler ist.

Aber das hier hat ein Wandlerautomaten und des bei 1500PS





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P4xfAEOsOPs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Manowar (17. Juni 2013)

Ok ok..1500PS. Ist natürlich ne Zahl, aber ich denke an Top Fuel Dragster (~8000ps), wenn ich "Dragster" höre


----------



## H2OTest (5. Dezember 2013)

Morgen Bissl Filmen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (5. Dezember 2013)

Ein 6n...süß.


----------



## H2OTest (6. Dezember 2013)

6n? ähm ne... 
 leider sind die aufnahmen nicht gut geworden


----------



## Aun (6. Dezember 2013)

golf 3


----------



## H2OTest (6. Dezember 2013)

si


----------



## Legendary (7. Dezember 2013)

Achso...ja blöd 3er und 6n sehen sehr ähnlich aus innen.


----------



## H2OTest (7. Dezember 2013)

Ist sogar n GT


----------



## roschie (19. Dezember 2013)

Den 3er GT bin ich früher selbst gefahren, war wirklich ein tolles Auto. Hatte man Wochenenden das Vergnügen in dem Modell http://www.deutschefahrzeuge.de/unterwegs-mit-dem-lloyd-400 mal Platz nehmen zu dürfen. Für Oldtimerfans ein echter Traum.


----------



## Moronic (23. Dezember 2013)

kochvl schrieb:


> Hmm lohnt es sich einen E46 Bj: 2000 316i mit 189t km Laufleistung, gute Austattung zu kaufen für 3200 oder gegen meinen Peugeot 307 1.6 HDI 150t km Bj. 12/2005 zu tauschen?



BMW... würde ich pers. die Finger von lassen. Ausser du hast vor noch jede Menge Kohle ins Auto zu stecken.


----------



## zoizz (23. Dezember 2013)

kochvl schrieb:


> Hmm lohnt es sich einen E46 Bj: 2000 316i mit 189t km Laufleistung, gute Austattung zu kaufen für 3200 oder gegen meinen Peugeot 307 1.6 HDI 150t km Bj. 12/2005 zu tauschen?






Moronic schrieb:


> BMW... würde ich pers. die Finger von lassen. Ausser du hast vor noch jede Menge Kohle ins Auto zu stecken.



ich würde sagen, der guter Herr hat schon ein Auto inzwischen ^^


----------



## Manowar (24. Dezember 2013)

Moronic schrieb:


> BMW... würde ich pers. die Finger von lassen. Ausser du hast vor noch jede Menge Kohle ins Auto zu stecken.



Das ist nicht wirklich richtig.
Nen 4Zylinder mit so einer Laufleistung, würde ich mir aber auch nicht holen.
(Würde mir eh keinen 4Zylinder holen  )

Trotzdem bist du ein Totengräber!


----------



## H2OTest (24. Dezember 2013)

Phh mein 4zylinder läuft auch noch gut  und der hat dezent mehr


----------



## Rayon (30. Dezember 2013)

Nabend Jungs,

ich wollte mal fragen, ob hier jmd Erfahrung hat mit dem Ford Focus (2013) Titanium.

Ich wollte mir ein neues Auto zulegen (Finanzierung).

War bisher nur im Internet stöbern, heute mal in diversen Autohäusern.

Schick finden würde ich den Audi A3 Sportsback, Mazda3 oder den Ford Focus 2013 Titanium. 

Die Rate sollte ~300 EUR/ Mon. nicht überschreiten. 

Auf den ersten Blick heute gab es mherere Audis zw. 50-70 TKM Laufleistung für ~19k €. Der Ford Focus würde als Neuwagen inkl. Zulassung etc mit recht viel Luxusgedöns bei 23k € liegen. 

Jemand Erfahrung? Sollte ein Spaß-Auto sein, was jetzt nach einigen Jahren meinen alten Opel Corsa C Bj. 2001 (~100 TKM) ablösen soll. 

Der Wagen kann ruhig um die 20k kosten, da ich jeden Tag damit zur Arbeit und viel in meiner Freizeitfahre (12.5k KM / Jahr ca). 

Was mir bei dem Ford gut gefällt, ist die Mittelkonsole (allerdings nur im Titanium mit dem Sony-Paket, das Tastaturzahlendfeld bei den anderen ist... naja.)
Sitzheizung, Xenon, Bordcomputer, Regensensor, Klimaautomatik...

Den Wagen schon jemand gefahren? Würde die Version EcoBoost 1,0l (125 PS) nehmen. 

LG

:-)


----------



## Legendary (31. Dezember 2013)

Rayon schrieb:


> Würde die Version EcoBoost 1,0l (125 PS) nehmen.



Getreu dem Motto "Fehlender Hubraum wird durch Wahnsinn ersetzt" oder wat?!


----------



## H2OTest (31. Dezember 2013)

Fährste quer siehste mehr 

Frage ist willst du Fahrspaß oder "ein auto"


----------



## Legendary (31. Dezember 2013)

Ne ich meine damit...was will man mit so einer Dreckshubraumwanze?! Die Teile gehen nach 100t km flöten...Autos bzw. Motoren sind nicht mehr wie früher für die halbe Ewigkeit gemacht. Das sieht man schön am 1.4 TSI von VW der im Scirocco verbaut ist...das Ding hat X Kettenschäden schon weit vor 100t. Je weniger Hubraum, desto mehr muss der Motor durch Schnickschnack verbessert werden wie Turbos. Nur weil man sich angeblich 0,5 Liter / 100km spart.  Das man aber ständig aufs Gas treten muss, weil da nix geht sieht halt keiner.


----------



## H2OTest (31. Dezember 2013)

ach die kreigen alle nur keine vernünftigen Steuerketten hin


----------



## MasterXoX (31. Dezember 2013)

Muss es denn ein Neuwagen sein? 
Ansonsten: Lexus LS 400. Problem dabei wäre nur, dass du danach keine Lust mehr auf andere Autos hast und alles was du bisher kanntest in Frage stellst und dich wunderst wieso du nicht früher auf den Trichter gekommen bist.


----------



## H2OTest (31. Dezember 2013)

wen überhaupt dann gibt es nur die audi 5 zylinder


----------



## Manowar (31. Dezember 2013)

Autos sind heute einfach allesamt kacke.
Auch ich werde demnächst wechseln und mag was anderes haben..
Aber was? Audis/VWs/Skodas (alles der selbe Schuppen) bekommen nach 60tkm Motorschäden.
Die ganzen anderen Hubraumkrüppel gehen genau so schnell kaputt.
Bei BMW genau das selbe..Vaddern hat nen neuen 335i..der ist so sau oft in der Werkstatt..

Bei mir wirds nen Ami, der ein wenig anders aufgebaut wird.
Innenraum kommt zum Sattler.
Ein anderes Fahrwerk.
Und entweder nen anderes Getriebe oder einfacherweise ein anderes Diff..

Es ist heute einfach alles Schrott.


----------



## Aun (31. Dezember 2013)

H2OTest schrieb:


> wen überhaupt dann gibt es nur die audi 5 zylinder



reihen 6er tuts genauso, wobei son 2,7 liter 5 zylinder aggregat ausm quattro turbo *sabber*


----------



## H2OTest (31. Dezember 2013)

Uhh, Reihen 6 Zylinder? da hatte idch n schönen inner Werkstatt, 250 Sl das war n geiles ding, durte / konnte ich nur nicht fahren


----------



## vollmi (31. Dezember 2013)

Manowar schrieb:


> Bei mir wirds nen Ami, der ein wenig anders aufgebaut wird.




Die echten Amis haben halt eine einfache robuste Motorentechnik die selbst ein Hufschmied reparieren kann.

Und ehrlich ich sehe jetzt nicht dass die alten Motoren soo viel mehr saufen.

Leider musste ich meinen Jeep 5.2Liter jetzt in Pension schicken. Ging jetzt in den Export mit rund 450t km. Erster Motor, Getriebe einmal revidiert.
Der fährt vermutlich nochmal soviele km wenn man ihn lässt.

mfG René


----------



## Manowar (31. Dezember 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> reihen 6er tuts genauso, wobei son 2,7 liter 5 zylinder aggregat ausm quattro turbo *sabber*



Der M54 (BMW E39 z.B.) wurde nicht umsonst mehrere Jahre zum besten Motor gewählt.


vollmi schrieb:


> Die echten Amis haben halt eine einfache robuste Motorentechnik die selbst ein Hufschmied reparieren kann.
> 
> Und ehrlich ich sehe jetzt nicht dass die alten Motoren soo viel mehr saufen.
> 
> ...



So siehts aus.
Hätte gern wieder nen BMW, bzw wäre es wohl eher nen Audi geworden, aber die halten einfach nicht mehr und das kotzt mich einfach an.

Und warum musste der Jeep weg? Kamst du nicht mehr zu deinem Hobby?


----------



## vollmi (31. Dezember 2013)

Manowar schrieb:


> Und warum musste der Jeep weg? Kamst du nicht mehr zu deinem Hobby?



Nö. Aber die nächte MFK (Tüv) wär mühsam geworden. Hätte Bremsen, Auspuff und Puffer ersetzen müssen. Ausserdem n haufen Rost auf der Aussenhaut, die Blessuren die ich ihm in Island beigebracht habe gingen nicht spurlos vorbei.

Ausserdem reicht ein Spassauto. Corvette und Oktavia3 reichen zur zeit. Allerdings liebäugle ich grad mit dem Willys eines Bekannten. Inkl Anhänger *sabber*

mfG René


----------



## Aun (31. Dezember 2013)

manowar. hol dir doch nen "älteren" a4/a6. die ham noch die guten 5 zylinder aus kruppstahl..... bekannter fährt so ne kiste. seit 4 jahren keine probleme


----------



## H2OTest (31. Dezember 2013)

vollmi schrieb:


> Nö. Aber die nächte MFK (Tüv) wär mühsam geworden. Hätte Bremsen, Auspuff und Puffer ersetzen müssen. Ausserdem n haufen Rost auf der Aussenhaut, die Blessuren die ich ihm in Island beigebracht habe gingen nicht spurlos vorbei.
> 
> Ausserdem reicht ein Spassauto. Corvette und Oktavia3 reichen zur zeit. Allerdings liebäugle ich grad mit dem Willys eines Bekannten. Inkl Anhänger *sabber*
> 
> mfG René



uhh uhh uhh kauf kauf kauf


----------



## Aun (31. Dezember 2013)

aber nur in original bekleidung mit scharfem M1 den omaha beach lang hoch. alles andere is schwachfug


----------



## Manowar (31. Dezember 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> manowar. hol dir doch nen "älteren" a4/a6. die ham noch die guten 5 zylinder aus kruppstahl..... bekannter fährt so ne kiste. seit 4 jahren keine probleme



Ich habe diesen besagten M54 Motor 
Der und das Getriebe halten für immer.

Hab auch ziemlich viel in die Karre gesteckt (in den letzten 2 Jahren etwa 6-7 teuros..), habe aber die Lust dran verloren.
Muss einfach was neues her.. ich werde im nächsten Jahr kaum Kilometer spulen müssen, also kommt nen Dicker V8.
Chrysler 300 (Kombi), Charger, Challenger (alle als SRT8 - wenn schon..  ) irgendwie sowas.. vielleicht auch einfach nen Ram oder nen Hummer.


vollmi schrieb:


> Nö. Aber die nächte MFK (Tüv) wär mühsam geworden. Hätte Bremsen, Auspuff und Puffer ersetzen müssen. Ausserdem n haufen Rost auf der Aussenhaut, die Blessuren die ich ihm in Island beigebracht habe gingen nicht spurlos vorbei.
> 
> Ausserdem reicht ein Spassauto. Corvette und Oktavia3 reichen zur zeit. Allerdings liebäugle ich grad mit dem Willys eines Bekannten. Inkl Anhänger *sabber*
> 
> mfG René



Wie schon gesagt wurde.. kaufen 
Was ist ein Puffer? Heißen Stoßdämpfer so bei euch? 

Werde gleich los.. wünsch euch nen guten Rutsch


----------



## Rayon (3. Januar 2014)

Nahenden beisammen,

Nein muss kein Neuwagen sein. Ein gebrauchter Wäre mir sogar lieber vom finanziellen. 

Ich wollte halt nur was wesentlich komfortableres haben, da ich damit nun beruflich und privat mehr unterwegs sein werde, da sich das Ticket nicht mehr rechnet.

Ausgeben wollte ich eigentlich maximal 15-20 TEUR(umso näher an der 15 umso besser )

Gibt's Empfehlungen?


----------



## Manowar (3. Januar 2014)

Erst sagst du, es soll ein Spaßauto werden.
Dann sprichst du von knappen 100ps.
Dann soll er auf einmal komfortabel sein.
Darf er Sprit schlucken?
Muss die Karre "neu" sein?

Mir fallen jetzt mal spontan der Toyota gt86 bzw Subaru BRZ ein.
Gibt die ersten gebrauchten für unter 20k


----------



## MasterXoX (4. Januar 2014)

Rayon schrieb:


> Nahenden beisammen,
> 
> Nein muss kein Neuwagen sein. Ein gebrauchter Wäre mir sogar lieber vom finanziellen.
> 
> ...



LS 400


----------



## Rayon (4. Januar 2014)

Mahlzeit,

So nochmal im Detail damit mir auch gut geholfen werden kann 

Ich hab jetzt zu Anfangs (Während meiner Ausbildung) ziemlich abgespeckt und bin einen knapp 13 Jahre alten Opel Corsa C gefahren.

Da ich jetzt ausgelernt bin, wesentlich besser verdiene und das Auto nun täglich benötige , suche ich etwas, das beim fahren Spaß macht und komfortabel ist.

Wichtig fuer mich wäre dabei 

Sitzheizung
Klima
Regensensor auf der Scheibe
Gute Audioanlage
Tagfahrlicht und Abblendlicht Automatischer Wechsel
Bluetooth Einrichtung für Handy
Navigationssystem mit Boardcomputer

Das ganze ist halt Gedacht als gutes, solides Fahrzeug und soll nach Möglichkeit für ca. 4 Jahre halten. Das Auto danach wäre wohl eher ein Kombi, so suche ich jetzt noch was was eben gut PS hat, komfortabel ist und eben auch diesen Luxus bietet. 

Bei dem Ford wurde mir nun mehrfach vom 3 Zylinder abgeraten und auf eine höhere Motorisierung geraten.


----------



## MasterXoX (4. Januar 2014)

Lexus IS 250 Automatik 
Lexus IS 250 Schalter

Bietet im Grunde genommen alles außer die Kirmesbeleuchtung a la Tagfahrlicht. Braucht eh keiner 
Gibts es auch als Diesel. 220d.


----------



## H2OTest (4. Januar 2014)

Tagfahrlicht? - Ja ich fahre bei Tag mit Licht, mit Nebellicht!


----------



## Aun (4. Januar 2014)

was er mit seinen reisschüsseln hat. als deutscher fährt man dementsprechendes auto. sonst verlusst der staatsbürgerschaft!


----------



## H2OTest (5. Januar 2014)

To do Liste:

Wischerarme Rot lackieren
Kotflüfel vorne Links neu
Zahnriemen + Wasserpumpe ersetzen
Bremsen neu
Dachhimmel kleben
Rost entfernen und spachteln + "lackieren"
hmm reicht erstmal oder?


----------



## Aun (5. Januar 2014)

bisle viel wa? wat hastn eigtl für die kiste gelöhnt? da müsste man abwägen


----------



## Magogan (6. Januar 2014)

Hi, hab an der Tür oben so eine biegsame Leiste aus Gummi und Stoff (?), die sich immer wieder löst und dann so runterhängt. Ich habe die immer im Autohaus kleben lassen, aber die schaffen das auch nicht, dass die dauerhaft hält. Kennt ihr da vielleicht eine Abhilfe? Hab es jetzt mal notgedrungen mit Alles-Kleber versucht und mit Klebestreifen fixiert, aber ob das halten wird, ist mehr als fragwürdig. Also die Klebestreifen werden wohl noch lange halten, aber wenn ich die entferne, weil die doch nicht so schön aussehen, weiß ich nicht, was mich erwarten wird...

Außerdem frage ich mich, woran es lag, dass die Licht-Kontrollleuchte rot geleuchtet hat. Als ich das Licht getestet habe, hat alles funktioniert. Inzwischen leuchtet die Kontrollleuchte auch nicht mehr.


----------



## H2OTest (6. Januar 2014)

Aun schrieb:


> bisle viel wa? wat hastn eigtl für die kiste gelöhnt? da müsste man abwägen



uno dollares

kostet mich dann ca 200 - 250 euronen


----------



## Rayon (11. Januar 2014)

Nabend beisammen,

Bin heute den neuen Ford Focus 2013 Titanium mal Probegefahren.

Gefällt mir soweit echt gut. Bin allerdings noch am überlegen, ob ich mir den für rd. 24 TEUR bestellen soll.

Meine Frage bezieht sich auf den Motor. Undzwar folgendes:

In dem derzeitig gerechneten Modell ist ein 1.0L ECOboost Motor verbaut, 3 Zylinder.

Mir wurde allerdings nun von Freunden von einem 3 Zyl. Im Allgemeinen abgeraten.

Die nächst höhere Variante wäre der

1.6L 4Zyl. EcoBoost Motor mit 150 PS( gegenüber dem 1.0L3 Zyl. EcoBoost mit 125 PS)

Eure Ratschläge?

Audi A3 wäre für mich auch noch interessant, allerdings würde der Audi A3 Sportsback der mich interessieren würde gebraucht um die 18-20 TEUR kosten und ich müsste abstriche bei der Ausstattung machen.

Den Mazda 3 habe ich mir ebenfalls angesehen der neue, im Vergleich zum Ford fande ich jedoch das Cockpit nicht so schön. (Anm.: Sony Anlage wird beim Ford mitbestellt, somit ist die ¨Premium Console¨ vorne verbaut statt die tausend Knöpfe bei der Variante ohne Sony Anlage bzw. Bei anderen Modellen statt dem Titanium=
).

Die neue A Klasse ist naürlich auch nett von Mercedes, ist die aber Gebraucht mit der gleichen Ausstattung in der selben Preiskategorie zu bekommen? LOhnt sich wenn der Benz oder der Ford mehr?

LG

Rayon


----------



## H2OTest (14. Januar 2014)

Waffenschmiede Wolfsburg 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (14. Januar 2014)

Der 3er kann nix. 

Der kann was:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder der:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nur WOB aufm Kennzeichen rechtfertigt noch lange nichts. 
Ich hol mir im Frühjahr erstmal nen sauberes Gewinde fürn Polo, selbst dann kann er noch nix.


----------



## Magogan (14. Januar 2014)

Hi, könnt ihr mir ein gutes Autoradio mit USB-Port oder SD-Karten-Steckplatz empfehlen? Es sollte natürlich auch Musik vom USB-Stick bzw. von der SD-Karte abspielen können. Und es sollte die Musik in zufälliger Reihenfolge abspielen können.

Kann man das als Laie selbst einbauen oder sollte man das lieber den Profi machen lassen (für 30 Euro)?

Mein Auto ist ein BMW E46 325 Ci.


----------



## Manowar (15. Januar 2014)

Kauf dir gefälligst ein Grom und bau nicht sowas hässliches ein


----------



## Magogan (15. Januar 2014)

Das sieht ja gar nicht so schlecht aus, aber wie steuere ich das dann? Kann mein aktuelles Radio (das originale BMW-Radio) das überhaupt? Und wenn das mal eingebaut ist, wo stecke ich dann den USB-Stick ein und aus, falls ich mal neue Songs darauf spielen möchte?


----------



## H2OTest (15. Januar 2014)

achja legendary... dafür habe ich nocht so viel geld, stecke grob mindestens nohcmal ca 600 tacken rein ( mindestenst 400 euro für style) rein, dann lässt der sich auch langsam sehen


----------



## Thoor (15. Januar 2014)

Aaaaaaach die VW Tuner 

Ich mags halt Japanisch:

http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2702/4442033283_1f199f5885_o.jpg

http://rthirtytwotaka.files.wordpress.com/2010/06/mark10.jpg

http://i280.photobucket.com/albums/kk178/futuretec/TRA-Kyoto/NissanSilviaS14RocketBunnyTRAKyo-1.jpg

http://www.autemo.com/dc/users/1/U6MSH/198/chops/Toyota_AE86_Drifting_by_rugy2000.jpg

http://image.superstreetonline.com/f/features/sstp_1105_top_20_jdm_cars_of_all_time/36236319/sstp-1105-20-o%2Btop-20-jdm%2Bcars-of-all-time%2B1971-nissan-skyline-2000gtr.jpg

Jup mir war bissl langweilig :')


----------



## Aun (15. Januar 2014)

was ihr alle mit dem skyline haben. die karre kannste 1. net bezahlen und 2. net fahrn
hab erst "1"!!!! mal son teil in dland gesehen. und der is über die autobahn geschlichen


----------



## Manowar (16. Januar 2014)

Der Skyline ist so interessant, weil man den auf 800ps aufpusten kann, ohne großartig was am Motor zu ändern.
Der alte Skyline kann schon lecker sein 


Magogan schrieb:


> Das sieht ja gar nicht so schlecht aus, aber wie steuere ich das dann? Kann mein aktuelles Radio (das originale BMW-Radio) das überhaupt? Und wenn das mal eingebaut ist, wo stecke ich dann den USB-Stick ein und aus, falls ich mal neue Songs darauf spielen möchte?



Ich habe ehrlich gesagt keine Lust, dich dadurch zu führen, wenn du absolut keinen Schimmer hast.
In kurz: Hängt am Kabel vom CD-Wechsler. Sticks/Karten kommen dann hinten ins Grom. Steuerung übers original Radio. Blauzahn kannste auch dranhängen und ne Freisprecheinrichtung einrichten.


Aber dann hol dir ein Dynavin. Sieht nach OEM aus.


----------



## Legendary (16. Januar 2014)

Thoor schrieb:


> Aaaaaaach die VW Tuner



Was willstn mit deinen Reisschüsseln? 

Skyline hier, Skyline dort...eine gute Karre. Deutsche Autos gibt es dutzende geile. 

PS: Ok...einer fällt mir noch ein, 350Z, das wäre auch ein Auto für mich auch wenn Nissan ansonsten nur hässliche Asiamöhren baut.


----------



## H2OTest (16. Januar 2014)

warte, was ist mit Impreza Evo und Supra? 

Ich will als nächstes Auto (warscheinlich nach meiner Ausbildung) Ein Alrrädler, am besten Audi, mal sehen


----------



## H2OTest (19. Januar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (19. Januar 2014)

ich sehe rost


----------



## Thoor (19. Januar 2014)

Aun schrieb:


> was ihr alle mit dem skyline haben. die karre kannste 1. net bezahlen und 2. net fahrn
> hab erst "1"!!!! mal son teil in dland gesehen. und der is über die autobahn geschlichen



1. Wieso soll man die nicht bezahlen können? Nen guten GT-S oder GT-T bekommste in der Schweiz für ca. 20-22k CHF. Nen GTR geht bei gut 30-35k los. Ist zwar nicht wenig Geld, aber nen S3, M3, etc. kosten mindestens genau soviel wenn nicht sogar mehr. Vom Zustand und von den Unterhaltskosten sehen wir mal ab.

2. Wieso soll man die nicht fahren können? oO 

Und es gibt "nur" den Skyline aus Japan? Was ist mit:

- MK3 Supra
- MK4 Supra
- Impreza
- Evo
- Silvia S12/S13/S14/S15
- RX7
- Integra DC3 / DC5
- EG Civics / EJ Civics
- 350Z/370Z

muss ich weiter machen?


----------



## H2OTest (19. Januar 2014)

Aun schrieb:


> ich sehe rost



n bisschen, flugrost aber was da so offensichtlich ist, ist einfach nur dreck  

naja besser als meine Kotflügel, und so fällt er langsam mehr auf 

Edit: Dann heißt es dann auch erstmal sparen fürs nächste  Hätte ja gerne Heck oder Allradantrieb, und so um die 150 ps


----------



## Rayon (20. Januar 2014)

Hey

ich hab mich in der Zwischenzeit mal auf die Suche gemacht. 

Also, es wird entweder

1. Ford Focus
EcoBoost 1.0L 93kW // 125 PS
5 türig, Limousine
Ausführung "Titanium"
( 



Spoiler




Antiblockier-Bremssystem (ABS) mit elektronischer Bremskraftverteilung (EBD)
Außenspiegel in Wagenfarbe lackiert, elektrisch einstellbar, mit integrierten Blinkleuchten
Bordcomputer mit Verbrauchs- und Kilometerangaben
Dachspoiler, in Wagenfarbe lackiert (bei 5-türiger Limousine und Turnier)
Elektronisches Sicherheits- und Stabilitätsprogramm (ESP) mit Traktionskontrolle (TCS)
Fahrersitz, manuell höhenverstellbar
Fensterheber vorn, elektrisch
Ford Easy Fuel
IPS Intelligent Protection System u.a. mit Front- und Seitenairbag für Fahrer- und Beifahrerseite; Kopf-Schulterairbags vorn und hinten
Lenksäule, in Höhe und Reichweite einstellbar
Leselampen vorn und hinten
Mittelkonsole mit Becherhaltern und Ablagefächern
Stoßfänger in Wagenfarbe lackiert
Torque Vectoring Control
Zentralverriegelung mit Fernbedienung, inkl. zweier klappbarer Schlüssel
16"-Stahlräder mit 205/55 R16 Reifen
[font="Arial, Verdana, Tahoma, Helvetica, sans-serif"]*Die Ausstattungsvariante Trend verfügt u.a. über folgende Ausstattungs-Highlights (zusätzlich zu Ambiente):*
[/font]


Audiosystem CD mit USB-Schnittstelle und Audio-Fernbedienung
Außenspiegel, beheizbar
Fahrersitz mit einstellbarer Lendenwirbelstütze
Kartentasche an Fahrer- und Beifahrersitzrückenlehne
Klimaanlage, manuell
Türgriffe in Wagenfarbe lackiert
[font="Arial, Verdana, Tahoma, Helvetica, sans-serif"]*Highlights der Serienausstattung 
(zusätzlich zu Trend):*[/font]
Audiosystem CD inkl. Ford SYNC (Mobiltelefon-Vorbereitung und Sprachsteuerung)
Einstiegszierleisten vorn mit "Ford"-Logo
Fensterheber hinten, elektrisch, mit Gesamtschließungsfunktion
Lederlenkrad
Mittelkonsole „Premium"
Nebelscheinwerfer
Park-Pilot-System hinten
Sitze in speziellem Design
Teppichfußmatten, Velours, vorn und hinten
16"-Leichtmetallräder
*Ausstattungs-Highlights sind u.a. (zusätzlich  zu Trend):*<br style="color: rgb(34, 34, 34); font-family: Arial, Verdana, Tahoma, Helvetica, sans-serif; font-size: 11px; line-height: 15.679999351501465px;"><br style="color: rgb(34, 34, 34); font-family: Arial, Verdana, Tahoma, Helvetica, sans-serif; font-size: 11px; line-height: 15.679999351501465px;">
Ambientebeleuchtung vorn (LED)
Audiosystem Sony inkl. Ford SYNC (Mobiltelefon-Vorbereitung, Sprachsteuerung etc.)
Beifahrersitz, manuell höhenverstellbar, mit einstellbarer Lendenwirbelstütze
Berganfahrassistent
Einstiegszierleisten vorn mit „Ford"-Logo
Fensterheber hinten, elektrisch, mit Gesamtschließungsfunktion
Ford Power-Startfunktion
Geschwindigkeitsregelanlage mit Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzer
Innenspiegel, automatisch abblendend
Klimaanlage mit automatischer Temperaturkontrolle (2-Zonen-Klimaautomatik)
Lederlenkrad und Lederschaltknauf
Mittelkonsole „Premium" vorn, Handbremse im Z-Design; Armauflage, darunter großes Staufach; Getränkehalter; 12-Volt-Anschluss vorn und hinten
Nebelscheinwerfer
Reifendruckkontrollsystem
Scheibenwischer mit Regensensor
Scheinwerfer-Assistent mit Tag/Nacht-Sensor
Sportsitze vorn
Teppichfußmatten vorn und hinten, Velours
Zierleisten im Chrom-Dekor unterhalb der Seitenscheiben
16"-Leichtmetallräder im 7x2-Speichen-Design mit 215/55 R16 Reifen (nicht serienmäßig bei ECOnetic 88g)








)


Dazu habe ich folgende Pakete gewählt: 


Spoiler



Sitzheizung (255€)
CityPaket Plus
-> Beinhaltet: [font="Arial, Verdana, Tahoma, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Active City Stop - Außenspiegel, elektrisch anklappbar, mit Umfeldbeleuchtung - Einpark-Assistent (Active Park Assist) - Frontscheibe und Scheibenwaschdüsen, beheizbar - Park-Pilot-System vorn und hinten Zusätzlich bei Trend (bereits serienmäßig bei Titanium): - Fensterheber hinten, elektrisch, mit Gesamtschließungsfunktion - Nebelscheinwerfer und regelbare Instrumentenbeleuchtung", [/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, Tahoma, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Titanium X: [/font][font="Arial, Verdana, Tahoma, Helvetica, sans-serif"]"- Seitenscheiben ab 2.Sitzreihe und Heckscheibe, dunkelgrau getönt - Ford Key Free-System (schlüsselfreies Ent-/Verriegeln)  "[/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, Tahoma, Helvetica, sans-serif"]


[/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, Tahoma, Helvetica, sans-serif"] [/font]
Gesamt läge der Wagen bei einer mon. Rate von 300,05 € mit der FordFlatRate (Alle Inspektionne, Wartungen, etc inkl.) Zins wäre 3,99 % eff. für 4 Jahre, obendrauf kommt dann noch die Vollkasko (ca. 70 euro schätze ich im Monat, Zahlung Quartalsweise)


Dagegen steht der Seat Leon I-Tech. 

Der hat folgendes: 

Limousine, 5 türig
105 PS

Beinhaltet folgende Features:



Spoiler



[font="Arial, sans-serif"]
4 Leichtmetallräder "Design Titanium" 6,5J x 16" , Reifen 205/55 R 16
[/font][font="Arial, sans-serif"] Außenausstattung 
Außenspiegel elektrisch anklappbar und elektrisch einstell-/beheizbar
Außenspiegelgehäuse und Türgriffe in Wagenfarbe
Stoßfänger in Wagenfarbe
[/font][font="Arial, sans-serif"] Innenausstattung 
Innenraumdesign "I-TECH" für Lenkrad, Schaltmanschette und Handbremshebelgriff, Schlüsselcover, Sportsitze (Stoff-Leder-Optik), Fußmatten
12-V-Steckdose, vorne
Innenleuchte im Fußraum vorn und hinten
Ablagetaschen an der Rückseite der Vordersitze
Chromapplikationen Interieur
Dreispeichenlenkrad in Leder mit Multifunktion
Gepäckraumabdeckung
Handbremshebelgriff in Leder
2 Leseleuchten vorn,2 hinten
Schaltknauf in Leder
Sonnenblende auf Fahrerseite mit Einschub für Parkscheibe und Make-up Spiegel beleuchtet
Sonnenblende auf Beifahrerseite mit Make-up Spiegel beleuchtet
[/font][font="Arial, sans-serif"] Innenausstattung Sitze 
Kopfstützen vorne
Kopfstützen, 3 hinten
Lendenwirbelstütze, manuell einstellbar in den Vordersitzen
Rücksitzlehne asymmetrisch geteilt umklappbar
Sportsitze vorne
Vordersitze mit Höheneinstellung
[/font][font="Arial, sans-serif"] Audio und Kommunikationssysteme 
CD-Player (MP3, WMA) und SD-Kartenslot
Bluetooth-Schnittstelle mit integrierter Freisprechanlage und Audio-Streaming
8 Lautsprecher
[/font][font="Arial, sans-serif"] Navigation 
Multifunktionsanzeige/Bordcomputer "Medium"
[/font][font="Arial, sans-serif"] Klimatisierung 
Climatronic mit elektronischer Temperaturregelung, getrennte Temperaturregelung für Fahrer und Beifahrer
[/font][font="Arial, sans-serif"] Elektrische Ausstattung 
Doppelton-Signalhorn
Fensterheber vorne und hinten elektrisch mit Einklemmschutz, vorne mit One-Touch-Funktion
Geschwindigkeitsregelanlage (GRA)
[/font][font="Arial, sans-serif"] Licht und Sicht 
Halogen-Doppelscheinwerfer
Nebelscheinwerfer mit Abbiegelicht-Funktion
[/font][font="Arial, sans-serif"] Sicherheit 
Fernlichtassistent
Spurhalteassistent (Heading Control Assist)
Airbag für Fahrer und Beifahrer, Knieairbag-System auf Fahrerseite und Beifahrerairbag-Deaktivierung
Berganfahrassistent (HHC)
Differentialsperre, elektronisch (XDS)
Dreipunkt-Automatik-Sicherheitsgurte, vorne und hinten
Elektronische Stabilisierungskontrolle (ESC) inkl. Antiblockiersystem (ABS) und Antriebs-Schlupf-Regelung (ASR)
ISOFIX-Kindersitz-Sicherungssystem, in der 2. Sitzreihe links und rechts inkl. Top-Tether-Verankerungspunkte
Seitenairbag für Fahrer und Beifahrer mit Kopfairbag-System vorne und hinten
Servolenkung, elektromechanisch
Warnsummer für nicht angelegte Sicherheitsgurte, vorne
Wegfahrsperre elektronisch
Zentralverriegelung inkl. Heckklappe mit Funkfernbedienung und Türschließsystem von innen, 2 Funkklappschlüssel
[/font][font="Arial, sans-serif"] Komfort 
Scheibenwischer-Intervallschaltung mit Licht/Regensensor
Tagesfahrlicht mit Assistenzfahrlicht und coming home Funktion
[/font][font="Arial, sans-serif"] Räder / Reifen 
Reifen 205/55 R16
Tyre fit



[/font]

Obendrauf kommen hier: 

Navi für 690, SoundSystem 290, getönte Scheiben ab 2. Sitzreihe 200, Einparkassistent vorne und hinten 500, Winter Paket => [font="Arial, sans-serif"]Bestehend aus: Scheinwerfer-Reinigungsanlage, Scheibenwaschdüsen beheizbar, Vordersitze beheizbar für 375,- [/font]
[font="Arial, sans-serif"] [/font]
Rate für den Seat wären 275 + 25 € für Vollkasko (das finde ich ein hammer angebot, gilt für leute ab 23 J) und eff. Zins von 0,99 %.

Anmerkung hier: Schlussrate beim Ford nach 4 Jahren wären ca 8500, beim Seat 12k €. 

Überlege auch noch in den Ford das Navi einbauen zu lassen, das würde dort ebenfalls 690,- € kosten, gerechnet auf 48 Mon. wäre also die monatliche Rate statt 300,05 dann ca. 315 €. 

Meinungen, welches Fahrzeug für das Geld mehr bietet?

Gefahren bin ich beide, finde den Ford etwas geräumiger. Fand den Seat aber auch sehr nett. Abgesehen vom Zins (was sich mit der Schlussrate ja irgendwie ausgleicht) großartig pro- oder con für einen der beiden? 

LG

Rayon


----------



## Legendary (20. Januar 2014)

Rayon schrieb:


> 1. Ford Focus
> EcoBoost* 1.0L* 93kW // *125 PS*
> 5 türig, Limousine
> Ausführung "Titanium"







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UU_GhqVgc9M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UU_GhqVgc9M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## H2OTest (20. Januar 2014)

Keine Ahnung ich habe das Gefühl das der Ford dir um die Ohren fliegt...  1 liter sind einfach zu wenig für 125 ps


----------



## Aun (20. Januar 2014)

ich würds eher als brüllmaschine bezeichnen ^^


----------



## Manowar (21. Januar 2014)

Vielleicht haben wir das mit dem Spaßauto falsch verstanden.
Vielleicht soll es belustigend sein oder so 

Wie lang willst du das Auto fahren und wieviel KM kommen drauf?
Streckenprofil?

Das ist ein Auto zum einkaufen fahren. 
Wäre was für meine Mutter, die in 5 Jahren 25tkm auf ihren SLK gepackt hat


----------



## Fremder123 (21. Januar 2014)

Legendary schrieb:


> Was willstn mit deinen Reisschüsseln?
> 
> Skyline hier, Skyline dort...eine gute Karre. Deutsche Autos gibt es dutzende geile.


Dutzende, soso. Masse statt Klasse sach ich da. Ok Spaß beiseite, klar gibts auch gute deutsche Autos. Für mich allerdings seither der Gipfel des feuchten Autotraums: Mitsubishi Lancer Evolution.

http://www.hdpaperwa...tive_Design.jpg

Evo X. Der Hammer. Lancer fahr ich schon. Evolution dauert noch.^^


----------



## Ogil (21. Januar 2014)

Aber aber - die ADAC-Tests belegen doch, dass deutsche Autos am Allerbesten sind!


----------



## Thoor (21. Januar 2014)

[quote name='Fremder123' date='21 January 2014 - 11:27' timestamp='1390300045' post='3399955']
Dutzende, soso. Masse statt Klasse sach ich da. Ok Spaß beiseite, klar gibts auch gute deutsche Autos. Für mich allerdings seither der Gipfel des feuchten Autotraums: Mitsubishi Lancer Evolution.

http://www.hdpaperwa...tive_Design.jpg

Evo X. Der Hammer. Lancer fahr ich schon. Evolution dauert noch.^^
[/quote]

Ist zwar kein Evo X aber dennoch einfach nur kranker Shit:

[media]



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IYaqskg3Wh0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (22. Januar 2014)

reisschüsseln sind trotzdem crap. vorallem kosten sie ewig viel hierzulande!


----------



## Manowar (22. Januar 2014)

Ich kann aber schon verstehen, warum viele die Autos mögen.
Vorallem was die Leistung angeht, kann man sau billig, viel rausholen.

Saugertuning ist einfach ungemein teuer.
Da legt man nen bißchen was für Nockenwellen hin, Fächerkrümmer, eigenbau Auspuff, geänderter Luftweg und dann..?
Irgendwann kommt man an eine Marke von 100? pro PS 

Reisschüssel -> den dicksten Turbo dran, den man findet und fertig.


Allerdings gibts nichts schöneres als nen V8 Sauger 
Sobald mein Fräulein wieder vernünftig Geld ins Haus bringt, stehen bei uns auch neue Autos an.
Sie wird sich irgendeinen Ami holen (Charger RT oder Srt8).
Und ich..habe mich wieder umentschieden. 
Bei mir wirds ein Alpina E39 B10s werden :>
Freue mich aber eher weniger auf die Suche..


----------



## DreMa (26. Januar 2014)

Ich fahre nen Golf 5 

Gruß


----------



## Thoor (26. Januar 2014)

Aun schrieb:


> reisschüsseln sind trotzdem crap. vorallem kosten sie ewig viel hierzulande!



Gratuliere zum dümmsten Post 2014. Und das bereits im Januar.


----------



## H2OTest (31. Januar 2014)

Mein Golf hat heute ne Laterne geknutscht


----------



## Aun (31. Januar 2014)

eine dose mitleid für den unfähigen fahrer!


----------



## Magogan (1. Februar 2014)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Mein Golf hat heute ne Laterne geknutscht


Pass auf, dass sich daraus keine dauerhafte Beziehung entwickelt, das könnte teuer werden


----------



## Aun (1. Februar 2014)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Mein Golf hat heute ne Laterne geknutscht



winterreifen und anständiges fahren sind was tolles ^^ selbst im golf


----------



## H2OTest (1. Februar 2014)

Winterreifen sind drauf, war auch m.M.n. mit einer angemessen Geschwindigkeit unterwegs. Und war leider auch Blitzeis, war bis dato nämlich "kein bisschen" glatt


----------



## Magogan (1. Februar 2014)

Ich fahr mit meiner Laterne und meine Laterne mit mir *sing*

Blitzeis hatte ich noch nicht erlebt bisher, muss es dafür nicht regnen?


----------



## vollmi (1. Februar 2014)

Nein es reicht auch starker Nebel der von den Bergen kommt. Hatten wir hier schon einige male.
Da isses auch völlig egal ob du Winterreifen oder Sommerreifen hast, das einzige was noch funktioniert sind Spikes.

mfG René


----------



## Thoor (2. Februar 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JwabyPcvACc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



wadafak


----------



## Magogan (14. April 2014)

Hier schreibt ja niemand mehr...

Weiß jemand, was der Einbau eines neuen Sportauspuffs (nur ESD) kostet und ob der eingetragen werden muss? Wenn ja, wie viel kostet das Eintragenlassen? (Preis des Auspuffs nicht mitgerechnet.)


----------



## MasterXoX (14. April 2014)

Wenn der Auspuff für genau dein Fahrzeug ne ABE hat, brauchst du das nicht eintragen lassen, musst die ABE aber immer mitführen.
Wenn Teilegutachten vorhanden -> TÜV Abnahme fällig^^ Dürfte höchstens 100€ kosten, ich weiß die Preise nicht so. Darf halt nicht zu laut sein, nicht über die Gesamtlänge des Fahrzeugs hinausragen und es muss alles vernünftig verbaut sein.

Einbaumäßig ist selber ranbasteln natürlich die günstigste Variante. Die Preise variieren je nach Werkstatt. Informier dich z.B. mal in einer freien Werkstatt, was der Einbau kostet.


----------



## H2OTest (14. April 2014)

am besten ESD mit ABE oder E-Nummer kaufen, je nach der Werkstatt, bezahlst du 50 - 100 Euro Stundenlohn.  Dauern sollte das solange nicht iwas an deinen Rohren nicht passt keine halbe Stunde + Auspuffpaste.


----------



## Legendary (14. April 2014)

Normale Abnahme mit Teilegutachten kostet hier in Bayern ~40 Euro.
Wie H20 aber gesagt hat, gibt es auch viele Puffs mit E-Zeichen, dann sind diese eintragungsfrei. Ist bei Rückleuchten bzw. Scheinwerfern eigentlich immer der Fall (außer nachträgliches Xenon)


----------



## Magogan (14. April 2014)

http://www.bastuck.d...030070&detail=1

Nur ESD oder komplett, was meint ihr? Lohnt sich die Komplettanlage denn im Vergleich zur Nur-ESD-Variante?

http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B004D48DI0/ref=mp_s_a_1_2?qid=1397496332&sr=8-2 Kann ich die einfach so einbauen? Mich irritiert, dass da "ohne Zulassung" steht...


----------



## Legendary (14. April 2014)

Wenn sie keine Zulassung haben darfst du sie nicht verbauen Punkt.

Bastuck ist 1. teuer und 2. abartig laut. Vor allem auf nem E46 klingt die eher proletenhaft, dein Karren wird nämlich sicher weder tiefer sein noch schicke Alus drauf haben. Da wirkt das eh nicht. Lieber die 2 FF (Fahrwerk, Felgen)


----------



## Magogan (14. April 2014)

Weiß nicht, die Felgen sind ganz okay, ob der tiefergelegt ist, weiß ich gerade nicht, sieht aber nicht danach aus


----------



## Legendary (14. April 2014)

Bilder.


----------



## Magogan (14. April 2014)

http://bilder.magogan.de/2.JPG
http://bilder.magogan.de/3.JPG
http://bilder.magogan.de/4.JPG
http://bilder.magogan.de/5.JPG

Kann die ja in diesem tollen Forum nicht einfügen, also müsst ihr auf die Links klicken xD

Und ja, da stand der noch beim Händler, hab keine aktuelleren Bilder leider...


----------



## Schrottinator (14. April 2014)

Kaum zu glauben, dass du einfach Authändler abklapperst und willkürlich Fotos schießt, nur damit jemand mal auf deine Guffelseite geht.


----------



## Magogan (14. April 2014)

Hab ein Bild gefunden, wo das bei mir zuhause steht  Für die, die mir sonst nicht glauben, dass das meins ist  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (14. April 2014)

Das sind doch keine Felgen, dass sind Alus für die Winterreifen.


----------



## Magogan (14. April 2014)

Hab schon welche gesehen, die schlechter aussehen 

Als Student sind meine finanziellen Mittel begrenzt... Und nach dem Studium hole ich mir eh ein anderes Auto


----------



## JokerofDarkness (14. April 2014)

Wozu dann der Auspuff?


----------



## Magogan (14. April 2014)

Hmm, na ja, gute Frage eigentlich  Vielleicht kaufe ich mir den von dem Geld, das ich zum Geburtstag oder zu Weihnachten bekomme...

Wie viel muss man denn für gute Felgen bezahlen? Worauf muss man da achten? Muss man die eintragen lassen?


----------



## JokerofDarkness (14. April 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Wie viel muss man denn für gute Felgen bezahlen? Worauf muss man da achten? Muss man die eintragen lassen?


Bei soviel Ahnung lass das Auto lieber so wie es ist.


----------



## Magogan (14. April 2014)

```

```



JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Bei soviel Ahnung lass das Auto lieber so wie es ist.


Deswegen frage ich ja  Besser fragen als irgendwas falsch machen...

Vielleicht sollte ich das Geld aber lieber für die Zeit nach dem Studium sparen  Dann kann ich mir einen Ford Mustang noch früher holen


----------



## MasterXoX (14. April 2014)

So langsam verstehe ich, warum einige so giftig bei deinen "Ich hab was Neues" Beiträgen reagieren^^ Aber das ist ne andere Geschichte 

Bevor du bei deinem E46 Hand anlegst, solltest du dich erstmal in den passenden BMW Foren einlesen und dann loswerkeln.
A und O für mich wären da erstmal Gewindefahrwerk und dann Felgen, Kleinkram zwischendurch einprogrammiert^^ In dem jetzigen Zustand solch einen Radaumacher unterzuschweißen find ich ein bisschen peinlich


----------



## Magogan (14. April 2014)

Hmm, mag sein, mir gefällt der vom Aussehen so schon, nur der Sound könnte besser sein 

Vielleicht lasse ich das auch und spare das Geld lieber. Kann es dann ja, wie schon gesagt, nach dem Studium für einen Ford Mustang ausgeben. Oder für andere Dinge...


----------



## H2OTest (15. April 2014)

auf dem bmw? 19 zöller so um die 225/35 sollte es mindestens sein und dann sollte es noch n stück tiefer gehen. Kauf dir erstmal nur n esd das ist laut genug. den kann man auch selber umbauen, ne ganze anlange eher nicht


----------



## Manowar (16. April 2014)

H2OTest schrieb:


> auf dem bmw? 19 zöller so um die 225/35 sollte es mindestens sein und dann sollte es noch n stück tiefer gehen. Kauf dir erstmal nur n esd das ist laut genug. den kann man auch selber umbauen, ne ganze anlange eher nicht



19Zoll? Vertu dich nicht.
Hab auf meinem auch nur 18Zoll drauf. 19 sind schon recht böse (Außer man will wirklich auf Show and Shine gehen).

Für den E46 würde ich die Styling 42 in 18Zoll nehmen. Oder viel leckerer (aber auch teurer) die Styling 269 

Felgenkatalog BMW


Was den Auspuff angeht.. ne Komplettanlage lohnt bei dem 20er doch eh nicht wirklich.
Magnaflow drunter und gut ist..
Falls man bei dem mehr Leistung will, geht man bei dem Motor erstmal an die Ansaugspinne+angepasstes Kennfeld.
Als Metaller blieb mir da nur eine Wahl..Eisenmann musste drunter


----------



## H2OTest (16. April 2014)

Meinste Manowar?  naja, hantiere öfters mit großen Reifen fände das da 19 Zöller nicht schlecht kämen... (DENKE) solte auch ohne bördeln gut passen oder nicht?


----------



## Manowar (17. April 2014)

Was bördeln angeht, kann ich nur vom E39 sprechen.
Ich hab hinten Styling 65 9,5x18 Zoll drauf. Normalerweise kommt da ein 275/35 drauf. 
Das ist der M5 Radsatz. Der M5 hat von Haus aus angelegte Kanten.
Ich kann die nur (nur ) mit 265/35 fahren und das ist seeeehr eng.

Allerdings geht es natürlich auch mit 19Zöllern. 20 ist sogar auch möglich, aber.. naja.
Ist mal wieder Frage des Geschmacks.


----------



## Aun (17. April 2014)

iwie muss ich grad daran denken ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (17. April 2014)

Und genau so sehe ich einen E39 oder E46 wenn er 20Zöller drauf hat


----------



## Thoor (18. April 2014)

Ich dachte erst so "OMG, nen M3 CSL", doch dann ist mir aufgefallen dass es nur son ekliger Pseudospoiler und keine CSL Heckklappe ist  

Zum Thema Kosten (Wohlverstanden "Einstiegspreise", sprich nach oben offen):

Felgen: 600-1000 Euro ohne Montage
Gewindefahrwerk: 1000-2000 Euro inkl. Montage
Endtopf: 400-600 Euro ohne Montage

Sind halt geschätzte Preise aus der Schweiz in Euro umgerechnet... Magnaflow würde ich persönlich nicht empfehlen, hatte selber mal einen und viele aus meinem Bekanntekreis haben welche verbaut. Klar sind se brutal laut, aber ist irgendwie peinlich wenn man nen 318i schon hört wenn er nur an der Dorfeinfahrt runterschaltet. Und zudem klingt Magnaflow so ziemlich immer gleich, sprich immer dasselbe dumpfe brummen. Wärs nen Nissan 350z würd ich sagen HKS ab Kat 

Zum Thema Tuning:

Du willst kein Geld ausgeben aber nen lauten Auspuff? Du willst teure Felgen aber das Auto eigentlich so lassen weil du es eh wieder verkaufst? Du willst Geld investieren hast aber doch keins und willst auch keins ausgeben? Ja was denn nu? Entscheid dich doch mal 

Wie wärs mit

Verchrommte Barracuda Wheels
Fake M3 Mirrors
0815 Bastuck Endtopf

Nochn bissl Chrom und Lametta dran, dannt biste dann der absolute Obermacker an der Bahnhofstrasse. Alle 15 jährigen Mädchen werden dir nachlaufen! 

Nen E46 hat für mich so auszusehen:
http://prolifik1.fil.../sepiafront.png


----------



## H2OTest (23. April 2014)

Mein Auto hat mich heute verarscht :

[font=Helvetica, Arial,]Das Problem was ich hatte : er sprang nichtan.[/font]

[font=Helvetica, Arial,]Nun ich hab geprüft ob der Verteiler funken kreigt, hat er.
Ich habe alle 4 Stecker abgenommen um zu gucken ob die Schelcht aussachen, sahen sie nicht (kamen außerdem vor 3 Monaten mit den Kerzen neu).
Temperatursensor ab. Sprang nicht an.
Kraftstoffpumpensicherung überprüft. War i.O.
Kraftstoffpumpe gecheckt i.O.
Nun dann habe ich nochmal den stecker vom ersten Zylinder abgezogen und siehe da, er sprang an, Lief dann nach dem erneuten einstecken rund und auf allen 4 Zylinder.

Jetzt ist meine Frage wo lag der Fehler?

[/font]


----------



## Manowar (24. April 2014)

Sprit sparen und mit 3 Zylindern fahren 
Was sagen denn die Kontakte? Korrodiert/Dreckig? Säubern und Kontaktspray mal dranpacken?
Saß denn alles richtig?
Alter der Zündspulen?
Ventildeckeldichtung undicht? Du sagtest es kamen neue Zündkerzen. Waren die alten Nass (standen im Öl) ? Wie sah das Verbrennungsbild aus? 
Wenn das öfters vorkommt, würde ich auch mal prüfen, ob alle Massekabel vernünftig dran sind.
Wie hast du den Wagen davor bewegt? Vielleicht nur kurz angeworfen, um ihn umzuparken? 
Mittlerweile macht das jedes Auto: Wenn man den Motor im Kaltzustand startet, wird mehr Benzin eingespritzt, dass sich die Kats schneller aufwärmen.
Wenn der Motor dann in der Kaltlaufphase ausgemacht wird, ist eine zu große Menge Benzin in den Pötten und der Motor kann nur sehr schwer starten (orgeln lassen).


----------



## Magogan (24. April 2014)

Bei mir leuchtet öfters, aber nicht immer, die Kontrolleuchte für das Licht vorne rechts. Allerdings funktionieren alle Lampen einwandfrei. Wo kann da der Fehler liegen?


----------



## Wynn (24. April 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Bei mir leuchtet öfters, aber nicht immer, die Kontrolleuchte für das Licht vorne rechts. Allerdings funktionieren alle Lampen einwandfrei. Wo kann da der Fehler liegen?




Sheldon: Die Motorkontrollleuchte ist an.
Penny: Hmhm.
Sheldon: Normalerweise weist das darauf hin, na ja, seinen Motor zu kontrollieren.
Penny: Alles okay, die brennt schon seit einem Monat.


http://www.ruv.de/de/r_v_ratgeber/fahrzeug_verkehr/sicher/kontrolleuchten.jsp
http://www.adac.de/infotestrat/adac-im-einsatz/motorwelt/Kontrollleuchten.aspx
http://www.caramia.de/autos/warnleuchten-auto-bedeutung-15008
http://www.volkswagen-nutzfahrzeuge.de/de/service-und-zubehoer/rat-und-tat/kontrollleuchten.html
http://www.bild.de/auto/auto-news/pannen/anzeigen-leuchten-erkennen-verstehen-bedeutung-32898552.bild.html

Paar Erklärungen zu den Leuchten.

Oder könnte es es sein das deine Kontrollleuchte immer dann blinkt wenn du an einer Kreuzung abbiegen tuest und mit deinem Scheinwerfer den anderen autofahrern ankündigen tuest ?


----------



## Magogan (24. April 2014)

Nein, die leuchtet einfach so, vollkommen unabhängig davon, ob ich Licht anschalte oder blinke. Aber auch nur manchmal. Und das Licht und der Blinker funktionieren eben, das ist ja das Seltsame...


----------



## H2OTest (24. April 2014)

Kraftstoffpumpe ist hinüber


----------



## Thoor (1. Mai 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Nein, die leuchtet einfach so, vollkommen unabhängig davon, ob ich Licht anschalte oder blinke. Aber auch nur manchmal. Und das Licht und der Blinker funktionieren eben, das ist ja das Seltsame...



Nebelscheinwerfer, Nebelschlussleuchte, Fernlicht maybe? Und sonst maln Foto machen, es gibt keine Kontrollleuchte für das Licht. Nur weil es wie ein Licht aussieht ist es nicht unbedingt für das Licht.


----------



## Legendary (3. Mai 2014)

So...Gewinde ist seit gestern abend drin. :>

Hat bissl gefuchst, vorderes Federbein fast nicht rausgegangen, da die alten Polofedern von hier bis Moskau gehen. Danach ist auf der anderen Seite noch die Antriebswelle rausgerutscht. 

Hab jetzt auch neue Querlenkerbuchsen aus Vollgummi drin, neue Domlager und Federteller ausm Seat Ibiza Cupra.  Haben hinten Puffer gekürzt und ganz runtergeschraubt. Vorne ist noch gut Gewinde übrig. Ist leider blöd beim Polo, da der auf der HA nix wiegt. 

Mach später noch Fotos.


----------



## Legendary (3. Mai 2014)

Das versprochene Foto:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider hats den ganzen Tag geregnet...morgen wird er dann gewaschen und paar anständige Fotos gemacht.  

Als nächstes hab ich dann ein neues Radio in Doppel-Din Format und Distanzscheiben in Planung, Felgen sind mir noch bissl zu schmal.


----------



## Magogan (3. Mai 2014)

Gefällt mir irgendwie nicht so, aber Geschmack ist ja subjektiv xD

Na ja, laut Handbuch ist einer der Scheinwerfer oder der Blinker vorne rechts bei mir kaputt, aber es geht alles...


----------



## MasterXoX (3. Mai 2014)

Hey cool dein Polo sieht richtig gut aus  Ich kann dir noch Mudflaps empfehlen, ich mag diese Dinger^^ Willst du ein VW Doppel DIN verbauen?


----------



## Aun (3. Mai 2014)

quark er macht sidepipes!


----------



## Magogan (4. Mai 2014)

Na ja, das Tuning hat sich voll gelohnt... Wenn du nicht gesagt hättest, dass der getunt ist, wäre ich nicht darauf gekommen Oo Das sieht man kaum, wenn man sich nicht mit VW Polos auskennt.


----------



## H2OTest (4. Mai 2014)

Tja Mago, mir fällt das direkt auf  selbt wenn teilweise autos nur n cm tiefer sind fällt das teils extrems ins auge


----------



## MasterXoX (4. Mai 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Na ja, das Tuning hat sich voll gelohnt... Wenn du nicht gesagt hättest, dass der getunt ist, wäre ich nicht darauf gekommen Oo Das sieht man kaum, wenn man sich nicht mit VW Polos auskennt.



Außer dem Fahrwerk ist es halt OEM+ Tuning ^^ Macht aber einen großen Unterschied zum stock Zustand. Vor allem die Facelift Rückleuchten und die Boavista(?) Felgen.
Man muss Tuning ja nicht direkt sehen a la GFK, dicke Tüte und Frittentheke


----------



## H2OTest (4. Mai 2014)

Naja Auf VW brauch er sowieso BBS Felgen xD


----------



## Magogan (4. Mai 2014)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Naja Auf VW brauch er sowieso BBS Felgen xD


Oder gleich ein neues Auto xD Na ja, so schlimm ist es nun doch nicht


----------



## Legendary (4. Mai 2014)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Hey cool dein Polo sieht richtig gut aus  Ich kann dir noch Mudflaps empfehlen, ich mag diese Dinger^^ Willst du ein VW Doppel DIN verbauen?



Vielen lieben Dank! Was sind Mudflaps? Nee...soll ein "normales" Doppel DIN rein, das VW Zeuchs ist mir zu teuer und hat nicht das, was ich brauche.



Magogan schrieb:


> Na ja, das Tuning hat sich voll gelohnt... Wenn du nicht gesagt hättest, dass der getunt ist, wäre ich nicht darauf gekommen Oo Das sieht man kaum, wenn man sich nicht mit VW Polos auskennt.



Du hast auch keine Ahnung. Brauch ich hier nicht weiter auszubauen.



H2OTest schrieb:


> Tja Mago, mir fällt das direkt auf  selbt wenn teilweise autos nur n cm tiefer sind fällt das teils extrems ins auge



Ganz ehrlich...der ist jetzt z.B. ca. 60/60 tiefer. Wer das nicht merkt, hat was an den Augen.  Dazu muss man sich halt mit der Materie beschäftigen, ich seh so kleine Veränderungen z.B. auch gleich. 



MasterXoX schrieb:


> Außer dem Fahrwerk ist es halt OEM+ Tuning ^^ Macht aber einen großen Unterschied zum stock Zustand. Vor allem die Facelift Rückleuchten und die Boavista(?) Felgen.
> Man muss Tuning ja nicht direkt sehen a la GFK, dicke Tüte und Frittentheke



Jap, ist und soll auch OEM bleiben. Schön dezent und sauber gemacht. Richtig, es sind Facelift Leuchten drauf, die Felgen sind übrigens Varano. Sehen fast gleich aus, Varano sind 16" und Boavista sind 17"
Fusseltuning geht übrigens gar nich. Frittentheke ist Japanos vorenthalten und natürlich 75 PS Astras aber das ist eine andere Geschichte. 

Hab übrigens grad Fotos gemacht, ich lad mal 1-2 hoch.

EDIT: 

Hier die versprochenen Pics




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab noch paar mehr gemacht...aber gibt einen kleinen Überblick.


----------



## H2OTest (4. Mai 2014)

iwie ich hglaub mit dem silbernen VW zeichen passt es besser


----------



## Aun (4. Mai 2014)

er könnte ja nen kamai grill nehmen und heckklappe und haube cleanen.

aber wenn einem da nicht die tieferlegung nicht auffällt.... 

btw hast von mir den einzigen +1


----------



## MasterXoX (4. Mai 2014)

Schicke Fotos 

Zu deiner Frage was Mudflaps sind: Das ist Englisch und bedeutet Schmutzfänger. Das wird dir dann ja wohl was sagen  Kommt am Polo nochmal etwas maskuliner, find ich^^
H20Test kann ich bzgl. des Kühlergrills zustimmen, ich glaube mit einem Chromemblem sieht die ganze Geschichte besser aus. Aber das ist ja alles eh Geschmackssache.
Non Plus Ultra wäre da jedoch der originale Highline Grill für den 9N1. Kostet aber ne ordentliche Stange Geld ._.


----------



## Legendary (4. Mai 2014)

H2OTest schrieb:


> iwie ich hglaub mit dem silbernen VW zeichen passt es besser



Wegen Kontrast...ich hatte es extra mal vor paar Monaten schwarz lackiert weil mich der Kontrast gestört hat. Mittlerweile weiß ich auch nicht mehr, obs anders nicht besser aussehen würde.



Aun schrieb:


> er könnte ja nen kamai grill nehmen und heckklappe und haube cleanen.
> 
> aber wenn einem da nicht die tieferlegung nicht auffällt....
> 
> btw hast von mir den einzigen +1



Haha danke. Kamei Grill sieht aufm 9N nach nix aus durch den Halbmond. Außerdem ist der schweinsteuer, Haube cleanen hab ich mir eh schon überlegt, da die viele Steinschläge hat, dann wäre aber ein böser Blick dabei. 




MasterXoX schrieb:


> Schicke Fotos
> 
> Zu deiner Frage was Mudflaps sind: Das ist Englisch und bedeutet Schmutzfänger. Das wird dir dann ja wohl was sagen  Kommt am Polo nochmal etwas maskuliner, find ich^^
> H20Test kann ich bzgl. des Kühlergrills zustimmen, ich glaube mit einem Chromemblem sieht die ganze Geschichte besser aus. Aber das ist ja alles eh Geschmackssache.
> Non Plus Ultra wäre da jedoch der originale Highline Grill für den 9N1. Kostet aber ne ordentliche Stange Geld ._.



Schmutzfänger auf dem getunten Auto? Sieht das nicht bisschen...seltsam...aus? 
Highline Grill ist leider sehr teuer. Der würde mir aber eh nicht gefallen. Wenn dann wie gesagt evtl. Grill ohne Logo und dann Haube cleanen wegen dem Halbmond und bösen Blick rein.


----------



## Aun (4. Mai 2014)

ich weiß ja nicht, ob vw die mudflap seuche aus den 90ern bereinigt hat. an meinem alten golf sahen sie scheiße aus und ham zu rost geführt


----------



## MasterXoX (4. Mai 2014)

Legendary schrieb:


> Schmutzfänger auf dem getunten Auto? Sieht das nicht bisschen...seltsam...aus?



Nee. Ohne witz, das sieht wirklich gut aus mit Schmutzfängern. Ich hab nur grad kein Bild am Manne


----------



## Legendary (4. Mai 2014)

Kann ich mir jetzt ehrlich gesagt wirklich nicht vorstellen. Ich fand die Dinger immer grässlich, gabs z.B. damals auch beim Corsa B, den ich ja viele Jahre gefahren hab. Immer wenn ich einen damit gesehen hab, musste der kleine Marcel weinen.


----------



## H2OTest (4. Mai 2014)

Naja Antenne aufm Dach weg und Holzfolierter Tankdeckel wären so für mich die nächsten schritte


----------



## Aun (4. Mai 2014)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Holzfolierter Tankdeckel



volle granate am bier verschluckt


----------



## Legendary (4. Mai 2014)

Wie war das noch gleich mit Fusseltuning?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (4. Mai 2014)

aun habe ich neulich gesehen hat mir gefallen


----------



## Magogan (4. Mai 2014)

Ihr habt echt einen seltsamen Geschmack xD

Autos sehen meistens leider erst wirklich gut aus, wenn man sehr viel Geld für das Tuning ausgibt...


----------



## Aun (4. Mai 2014)

H2OTest schrieb:


> aun habe ich neulich gesehen hat mir gefallen



danke


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (4. Mai 2014)

Legendary's Auto ist 100x schöner als diese fetten Kanackenbmw's :x


----------



## Magogan (5. Mai 2014)

Find ich jetzt nicht  Hab ja auch nicht gesagt, dass mein Auto das wunderschönste der Welt ist, aber wenn es mir nicht gefallen würde, hätte ich es mir nicht ausgesucht.

Über Geschmack zu streiten bringt nichts  Hat eh jeder einen anderen.


----------



## vollmi (5. Mai 2014)

Will jemand mein Optisch praktisch ungetuntes Auto haben? Sogar tieferlegen sieht hier scheisse aus.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Weil ich will jetzt einfach die neue. Die sieht nach der C6 einfach wieder nur geil aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die würde ich sogar leasen bei den derzeitigen Angeboten.

Mudflaps hatte ich übrigens auch, auf dem Rangerover und Serie II Landy. an anderen Karosserietypen sieht es einfach etwas lahm aus.

mfG René


----------



## Legendary (5. Mai 2014)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Legendary's Auto ist 100x schöner als diese fetten Kanackenbmw's :x



Ihr seid so süß alle. <3


----------



## Manowar (6. Mai 2014)

Legendary schrieb:


> Ihr seid so süß alle. <3



Bis ich dann ins Spiel komme


----------



## Thoor (6. Mai 2014)

Sorry dass ich hier so ins Offtopic gehe, aber kannst du deinen Unfug nichtmal für dich behalten? Du hast einige Seiten vorher bereits eindrücklich gezeigt dass du weniger als null Ahnung von Tuning und generell Autos hast, also reiss bitte mal nicht so weit das Maul auf. Geht mir echt langsam aufn Keks -.-"

@Polo: Bin eigentlich gar kein VW Fan, jedoch bin ich seit 2 Tagen dank Reifenschaden an meinem Auto auf den neuen (Modell 2014) Polo R Line meiner Mutter angewiesen und muss fairerweise sagen die Dinger sind echt klasse. Superviel Luxus, hammer Soundanlage bereits original, supergemütliche 7 Gang Schaltung etc. Aber kosten meiner Meinung nach einfach zu viel. 

Bei deinem Polo würden evtl. noch gelbe Nebler / Scheinwerfer / H-Birnen gut kommen. Bei mir in der Gegend fährt einer rum der hat genau die gleiche Farbe, ist noch nen Ticken tiefer (Hat wohl kein Restgewinde mehr ), hat BBS Replikas drauf und gelbe Scheinwerfer. Sieht echt klasse aus. Dazu hat er glaub ich noch ne kleine Frontlippe und halt einfach das Heck gecleant. Und natürlich ne Donnertröte vom allerfeinsten hintenraus


----------



## H2OTest (7. Mai 2014)

Gelb ist in DEutschland verboten Thoor


----------



## H2OTest (7. Mai 2014)

LMFAO




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (7. Mai 2014)

Manowar schrieb:


> Bis ich dann ins Spiel komme



Haha stört mich nicht, ich hatte noch nie ein Problem mit dir. 



Thoor schrieb:


> Sorry dass ich hier so ins Offtopic gehe, aber kannst du deinen Unfug nichtmal für dich behalten? Du hast einige Seiten vorher bereits eindrücklich gezeigt dass du weniger als null Ahnung von Tuning und generell Autos hast, also reiss bitte mal nicht so weit das Maul auf. Geht mir echt langsam aufn Keks -.-"
> 
> @Polo: Bin eigentlich gar kein VW Fan, jedoch bin ich seit 2 Tagen dank Reifenschaden an meinem Auto auf den neuen (Modell 2014) Polo R Line meiner Mutter angewiesen und muss fairerweise sagen die Dinger sind echt klasse. Superviel Luxus, hammer Soundanlage bereits original, supergemütliche 7 Gang Schaltung etc. Aber kosten meiner Meinung nach einfach zu viel.
> 
> Bei deinem Polo würden evtl. noch gelbe Nebler / Scheinwerfer / H-Birnen gut kommen. Bei mir in der Gegend fährt einer rum der hat genau die gleiche Farbe, ist noch nen Ticken tiefer (Hat wohl kein Restgewinde mehr ), hat BBS Replikas drauf und gelbe Scheinwerfer. Sieht echt klasse aus. Dazu hat er glaub ich noch ne kleine Frontlippe und halt einfach das Heck gecleant. Und natürlich ne Donnertröte vom allerfeinsten hintenraus



Ja der neue Polo ist ziemlich schick, das neue "Facelift", dass seit kurzem draußen ist hat mittlerweile so viele Features optional, dass die Karre teurer als ein vernünftig ausgestatteter 7er werden kann. Dafür ist für mich persönlich der Polo schon länger kein Kleinwagen mehr. Der 9n ist schon so groß wie ein 2er Golf.
Gelb taugt mir nich so...möchte eher auf Xenonlook gehen. Hab zwar schon Philips Bluevision verbaut, aber die sind natürlich recht gelblich. die MTEC sollen sehr weiß sein, dafür aber ziemlich schlechte Sicht im Dunkeln bieten...dazu wären noch passende (und verbotene) LED Standlichter gut. Eine LED Kennzeichenbeleuchtung (mit E-Zeichen) hab ich ja schon. 

Die hier?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die sind richtig krank. Hätte ich natürlich auch gerne. Bin schon am überlegen wegen neuen Felgen...ich denke mal Frühjahr 2015 werden 17" Einzug halten.

Wer übrigens noch Interesse hat oder ein bisschen den Umbau verfolgen will:
Polo

Von der Pike auf bis jetzt.


----------



## MasterXoX (7. Mai 2014)

Legendary, ich weiß ja nicht wie die Polizei bei dir so drauf ist, aber ich wurde noch NIE wegen sowas angehalten. Auch nicht wegen der LED Kennzeichenbeleuchtung. Also hau dir da ein paar vernünftige Maiskolben rein und gut ist . Vertrau ja nicht auf so kleine LEDs die 3528 Chips haben, die sollten schon eine ordentliche Größe haben. Zum Beispiel diese: LED Standlicht
Wenn alle Stränge reißen und du wirklich unzufrieden mit deinem output des Abblendlichtes bist, kannst du dich ja mal durch das Thema "retrofit" lesen.


----------



## H2OTest (7. Mai 2014)

Uhh, ich wohne in Wolfsburg und hier wirste für alles rausgezogen. Uh der neue Golf 7 wurde auf US Standlich umkodiert? raus. Der 3er ist n Stück tiefer? raus. Uhhh der fährt am hellen Tag mit Nebellicht? - raus.


----------



## Legendary (7. Mai 2014)

Trolol, und das gerade in WOB. 

Ich wurde hier schon Ewigkeiten nicht mehr kontrolliert. Mitm Polo noch nie - mitm Corsa 1 Jahr bevor ich den Polo bekommen hab, also jetzt ca. 3,5 Jahre her. Hier in Bayern und gerade in der Gegend wo ich wohne ist die Polizei allgemein sowieso recht friedlebend, ich fahr ständig mit Standlicht rum, auch bei Dämmerung (weils cool ist ) mit lauter Musik etc...ist hier nicht so schlimm. Ich seh aber auch selten eine Streife fahren.


----------



## H2OTest (7. Mai 2014)

Grad hier scheißen die sich ein mit meinem eigenem bisher 3 mal angehalten mit 2 anderen auch schon xD 

Beste war :

Komplett umgebauter Corrado als !rechtslenker! - nix eingetragen, alles per Abe ( ca 400 Seiten) abgeheftet in nen Ordner.

Nachts 2 Uhr, Klein H2O komplett besoffen auf dem "FAhrersitzt" Führerschein Fahrzeugpapiere H2O: Lul bin ich zu betrunken für, der Blick von Polizist war zu genial


----------



## H2OTest (9. Mai 2014)

Ich glaub ich setzt mich am We mal an meine Motorhaube, hab ne richtig gute idee


----------



## Legendary (9. Mai 2014)

Was willstn machen? Lufthutze draufknallen?


----------



## H2OTest (9. Mai 2014)

son quatsch, "rost" und Dorfwappen


----------



## H2OTest (16. Mai 2014)

So klein soll man ja anfangen...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (16. Mai 2014)

Kann mir noch nicht vorstellen, was das werden soll aber bin schon gespannt.


----------



## H2OTest (16. Mai 2014)

Naja an sich das aussehen vom Auto verändern  mal sehen, wird erst lustig wenn ich meinen Sprühkleber habe


----------



## Legendary (24. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (25. Mai 2014)

immer noch keine gecleante hutze...... ich bin enttäuscht! ansonsten ein sehr shöner auto!


----------



## Legendary (26. Mai 2014)

Danke Danke. Aber welche Hutze soll ich cleanen? 

Oops! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (27. Mai 2014)

fick doch das scheiß auto, ist wieder hin, warscheinlich der hallgeber ...


----------



## Legendary (28. Mai 2014)

Was machste denn immer! 

Was wurde eigentlich aus dem lackierten VW Emblem - will Fotos sehen.


----------



## H2OTest (29. Mai 2014)

ja legendary.. heute erstmal karre checken...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





und mein Hallgeber ist hin.


----------



## Legendary (30. Mai 2014)

Ist das Absicht, dass das nur so halb lackiert wurde? 

HAL Geber kostet ja nicht die Welt.


----------



## Ogil (30. Mai 2014)

Welche Ische hat sich da mit ihrem Nagellack am Auto vergangen?


----------



## H2OTest (30. Mai 2014)

Ja legendary ist absicht, naja ich hau gleich den ganzen verteiler neu weil der idiot vorher nut billig scheiß reingehauen hat.


----------



## H2OTest (4. Juni 2014)

So Auto lüft wieder und Zündung passt auch noch ganz gut


----------



## Legendary (4. Juni 2014)

Und jetzt hopp hopp am Hobel weitermachen. Ich zieh hier langsam weg:

Am WE kommt der schöne GTI Topf vom 9N3 drunter, hab ihn günstig gebraucht geschossen. Dazu MTEC Super White H7 fürs Abblendlicht, die weißen Standlicht LEDs sind schon verbaut. Demnächst kommt wohl noch ein Haubenbra dazu um die Motorhaube zu schützen.


----------



## H2OTest (4. Juni 2014)

Welchen Motor haste eigentlich drin Legendary? naja und ich muss erstmal meine "schulden" abbezhalen und gucken was ich dann noch aufm Konto haben, bei 6-700 euro mach ich 1 2 sachen ..


----------



## Legendary (4. Juni 2014)

1.4 16V 55kw MKB ist BBY, also bis auf Kleinigkeiten gleich wie Golf IV.

Das Teil schiebt im 2. gut nach vorne, wiegt ja nix der Polo. Seit paar Wochen tanke ich nur noch Super+ da merkt man auch minimal besseres Ansprechverhalten am Gas. Außerdem läuft er meines Erachtens sauberer, wobei mein Motor noch nie Mucken gemacht hat oder unruhig läuft.


----------



## Magogan (5. Juni 2014)

13,6 Sekunden von 0-100 sind nicht gerade schnell, Legendary  Aber du kannst dir gerne was vormachen xD

Bringt Super Plus wirklich was? Wollte es sogar tanken, aber bei Aral scheint es das nicht zu geben oder die haben es falsch benannt. Ist der Sprit bei Markentankstellen besser als bei freien Tankstellen? Im Internet finde ich da nur widersprüchliche Aussagen...


----------



## JokerofDarkness (5. Juni 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Bringt Super Plus wirklich was?


Zum Freiblasen kann das mal ganz gut sein, ansonsten sind ja hier keine Rennfahrer unterwegs, die das letzte Quäntchen Leistung herausholen müssen. 



Magogan schrieb:


> Wollte es sogar tanken, aber bei Aral scheint es das nicht zu geben oder die haben es falsch benannt.


Haben die Schlingel bei Super Plus noch Aral davor geschrieben und die 98 rangehangen.


----------



## Magogan (5. Juni 2014)

Ich hätte das auch gefunden, wenn da SuperPlus 98 gestanden hätte, aber das stand nicht da, da gab es nur E10, Super und Ultimate (und dann halt noch Diesel).


----------



## Legendary (5. Juni 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> 13,6 Sekunden von 0-100 sind nicht gerade schnell, Legendary  Aber du kannst dir gerne was vormachen xD



Was stimmt nicht mit dir?


----------



## Magogan (5. Juni 2014)

Du hast gesagt, dass die Beschleunigung von einem VW Polo mit 75 PS gut ist... Ich wollte dich nur auf den Boden der Tatsachen zurückholen


----------



## Schrottinator (5. Juni 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> 13,6 Sekunden von 0-100 sind nicht gerade schnell, Legendary  Aber du kannst dir gerne was vormachen xD



Wenn man mit den Fahrzeugen aus F-Zero vergleicht oder deine Reaktionszeit, wenn die Schokolade auf den Boden fällt, dann könntest du Recht haben. Leute ohne Realitätsverlust hingegen beurteilen sowas schon anders.


----------



## Magogan (5. Juni 2014)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Wenn man mit den Fahrzeugen aus F-Zero vergleicht oder deine Reaktionszeit, wenn die Schokolade auf den Boden fällt, dann könntest du Recht haben. Leute ohne Realitätsverlust hingegen beurteilen sowas schon anders.


Ein Mittelklasse-PKW ist jedenfalls (meistens) schneller. Sogar der Opel von meinem Vater beschleunigt schneller und der gehört zur Mittelklasse laut Wikipedia. So viel zum Thema "Realitätsverlust".


----------



## Ogil (5. Juni 2014)

Ich denke Legendary weiss schon selbst, dass sein Polo kein Rennauto ist. Dafuer braucht er keinen Mittelklasse-Troll der ihn darauf hinweist.


----------



## bkeleanor (5. Juni 2014)

Ich hatte mal einen 92 Polo CL. Der hat vom gefühl her auch besser gezogen als der 05 Polo fun.
Aber eben nur deshalb weil an dem ding nichts dran war und man Aussengeräusche und Abgase noch ungedämmt und ungefiltert abgekriegt hat.
Fährst du dann mal ein Auto mit Turbo sieht die Welt ganz anders aus.


----------



## Ogil (5. Juni 2014)

Naja - seit die Hersteller entdeckt haben, dass man so nen Turbo auch zum Spritsparen nutzen kann und irgendwelche Mini-Motoren damit ausruesten um ueberhaupt aus dem Knick zu kommen kann man das so allgemein auch nicht mehr sagen...

Wo ich allerdings zustimmen muss: Bei vielen "aelteren" Autos wirkt Geschwindigkeit ganz anders, eben auch weil man gefuehlt naeher an der Strasse ist. Mein Auto ist 25 Jahre alt und als ich das erste Mal drinnen sass dachte ich nur "Go-Kart! Weeee!"


----------



## H2OTest (5. Juni 2014)

Jaja Turbo ist was lustiges, Kumpel fährt n Schweinepolo als G40, der hat dampf


----------



## Legendary (5. Juni 2014)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Wenn man mit den Fahrzeugen aus F-Zero vergleicht oder deine Reaktionszeit, wenn die Schokolade auf den Boden fällt, dann könntest du Recht haben. Leute ohne Realitätsverlust hingegen beurteilen sowas schon anders.



+1




Ogil schrieb:


> Ich denke Legendary weiss schon selbst, dass sein Polo kein Rennauto ist. Dafuer braucht er keinen Mittelklasse-Troll der ihn darauf hinweist.



Danke. 

Seitdem der Wagen tiefer ist, fährt es sich sowieso ganz anders. Eben wie ein Go Kart mit den PU Buchsen und den neuen Koppelstangen. Evtl kommt nächstes Jahr noch hinten ein Stabi rein, H&R hat jetzt was für den Polo 9N entwickelt, soll den Fahrspaß nochmal deutlich verbessern, da die Hinterachse recht leicht ist und gerne mal mitm Knackarsch wedelt wenn man um die Kurven brettert.


----------



## Thoor (5. Juni 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Du hast gesagt, dass die Beschleunigung von einem VW Polo mit 75 PS gut ist... Ich wollte dich nur auf den Boden der Tatsachen zurückholen



Kleener, n gut gemeinter Rat: Konzentrier dich auf deine Youtube Videos und lass die Erwachsenen in Ruhe diskutieren ja? Sowas niveauloses braucht hier echt keiner. Zumal du von Autos etwa soviel Ahnung zu haben scheints wie ein Nordkoreaner von Pressefreiheit 

Logo sind 75PS nicht die Welt, aber PS ist nicht alles. Ich habn Haufen Freunde die haben deutlich leistungsstärkere Autos (Supra MK3 mit aufgeblasenem Lader auf ~350PS, 200SX mit 200PS, Integra DC2 mit VTEC 180PS, Corvette, etc.) und die Dinger machen echt Laune und ich möchte auchmal sowas haben. Aber es gibt nix unterhaltsamere als deren Gesicht wenn ich mit Ihnen über ne enge Passtrasse knattere und sie in den Kurven einfach mal gar keinen Stich haben. Ist halt schon schön wennde dank KW Fahrwerk, Domstreben, etc. 90 Grad Kurven mit ~ 85 fahren kannst


----------



## Legendary (6. Juni 2014)

Thema Domstrebe wäre auch noch was...hab nur Angst falls mal was ist dann verziehts mir beide Seiten und ich kann die Frontkarosserie in die Tonne hauen. Davor kommt mir aber eher der Heckstabi in die Hütte. Und danach alle Buchsen durch Rennsportbuchsen ersetzen. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WJaZ4yLCTeg

Da sieht man mal ganz schön, was PU Buchsen im Querlenker so bringen, bei mir läuft der Lastwechsel mittlerweile auch besser.


----------



## Manowar (6. Juni 2014)

lol
Legendary hat keine 500ps! 

Das Video ist ja klasse. Noch nie gesehen


----------



## bkeleanor (6. Juni 2014)

Thoor schrieb:


> 90 Grad Kurven mit ~ 85 fahren kannst


Das hängt wohl stark von der Kurve ab. Und der Fahrer ist wohl auch nicht ganz unerheblich.


----------



## ZAM (6. Juni 2014)

Bitte beachtet die [netiquette] und [regeln]. Sie dienen dem guten Umgang miteinander, damit Ihr respektvoll und freundlich miteinander kommunizieren könnt. Wir möchten ungern Beiträge entfernen, weil der Tonfall nicht passt. :-)


----------



## BloodyEyeX (6. Juni 2014)

Mein Leon II hat nur 102PS wenns interessiert. Ansonsten fährt er sich wie n VW nur billiger ^^

Okay,okay ich hab auch keine Ahnung. Ich geh wieder PC´s schrauben.


----------



## Magogan (6. Juni 2014)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Mein Leon II hat nur 102PS wenns interessiert. Ansonsten fährt er sich wie n VW nur billiger ^^
> 
> Okay,okay ich hab auch keine Ahnung. Ich geh wieder PC´s schrauben.


Wir können ja den Club der Ahnungslosen gründen xD

Ich hab auch nicht unbedingt das Bedürfnis, mein Auto zu tunen, selbst wenn ich das Geld dazu hätte. Dann würde ich mir wohl lieber ein besseres Auto kaufen. Und wenn ich das doch tunen wollen würde, ließe ich das von Experten machen.


----------



## Thoor (6. Juni 2014)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Das hängt wohl stark von der Kurve ab. Und der Fahrer ist wohl auch nicht ganz unerheblich.



Ja das ist wohl klar, fakt ist aber das du mit nem Sportfahrwerk (Also etwas was auf Performance ausgelegt ist wie KW oder TEIN) und ner passenden Strebe mit nem kleinen, leichten und wendigen Auto deutlich besser um die Kurve kommst als mit nem grossen Schlitten auf den in der Kurve komplett andere G Kräfte wirken und halt bauartbedingt auch eine grössere Angriffsfläche für allfällige Widerstände bietet.

Und das mit dem Fahrer sowieso  

Zum Thema Autobahn noch: Geradeausfahren kann jeder, das ist nun wirklich keine Kunst, insbesondere mit den heutigen DSG Getrieben. Da siehts hierbei schon deutlich anders aus: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_uu1Q64EagU


----------



## Magogan (6. Juni 2014)

Na ja, mit 250 und mehr auf der Autobahn fahren kann auch nicht jeder 

Hmm, das Video... Sind halt Rennautos, im richtigen Straßenverkehr mag ich persönlich lieber etwas Bequemeres. Und das ist dann halt größer und schwerer und kann wohl nicht so gut um die Kurven fahren. Mein Traumauto ist immer noch ein Ford Mustang Shelby GT 500  Aber ob ich den wirklich kaufe, werde ich dann nach einer Probefahrt entscheiden. Ich wüsste nur nicht, welches andere Auto in dem Preisbereich ähnlich viel Leistung hat. Aber ich habe ja noch viele Jahre Zeit, mich zu informieren. Vielleicht kennt sich von euch da ja jemand aus


----------



## Thoor (7. Juni 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Na ja, mit 250 und mehr auf der Autobahn fahren kann auch nicht jeder



Ehm doch?



Magogan schrieb:


> Hmm, das Video... Sind halt Rennautos, im richtigen Straßenverkehr mag ich persönlich lieber etwas Bequemeres. Und das ist dann halt größer und schwerer und kann wohl nicht so gut um die Kurven fahren.



Joa, das sind halt noch Männerautos, da ist nix mit 7 Gang DSG Getriebe, Comfortfahrwerk und Popoheizung und allerle. Da musste noch richtig fahren können, sonst ist essig mit der Suppe 



Magogan schrieb:


> Mein Traumauto ist immer noch ein Ford Mustang Shelby GT 500  Aber ob ich den wirklich kaufe, werde ich dann nach einer Probefahrt entscheiden. Ich wüsste nur nicht, welches andere Auto in dem Preisbereich ähnlich viel Leistung hat. Aber ich habe ja noch viele Jahre Zeit, mich zu informieren. Vielleicht kennt sich von euch da ja jemand aus



Meinst du mit Shelby GT500 den Oldtimer, also den Fastback aus Gone in 60 Seconds?? Ich wage zu bezweifeln das du jemals so einen finden wirst, geschweige den Probe fahren kannst  Sofern du einen Original und keine Nachbauten willst... Und der neue naja, da bevorzug ich nen GTR oder n aufgepumpter Evo, der kommt locker in die Richtung in Sachen Leistung, macht mehr Spass zum fahren und ist erst noch günstiger in der Anschaffung wie im Unterhalt.  Wennschon aus Amerika dann ne AC Cobra...


----------



## bkeleanor (7. Juni 2014)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ja das ist wohl klar, fakt ist aber das du mit nem Sportfahrwerk (Also etwas was auf Performance ausgelegt ist wie KW oder TEIN) und ner passenden Strebe mit nem kleinen, leichten und wendigen Auto deutlich besser um die Kurve kommst als mit nem grossen Schlitten auf den in der Kurve komplett andere G Kräfte wirken und halt bauartbedingt auch eine grössere Angriffsfläche für allfällige Widerstände bietet.
> https://www.youtube....h?v=_uu1Q64EagU



Ja dem kann ich nun zustimmen :-) 
Schönes Beispiel von klein und wendig sind die Catherham


----------



## H2OTest (7. Juni 2014)

Jeder, wirklich jeder kann 250 auffer Bahn fahren, ich bin in der FAHRSCHULE 270 gefahren...


----------



## Magogan (7. Juni 2014)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Jeder, wirklich jeder kann 250 auffer Bahn fahren, ich bin in der FAHRSCHULE 270 gefahren...


Dann hattest du wohl keine so schlechte Fahrschule wie ich... Mein Fahrlehrer hat seinen Fahrschülern nichts zugetraut, ich musste mit einem Opel Corsa mit Erdgas und angeblich 100 PS fahren, auf der Autobahn durfte ich nur 130 fahren wegen der Versicherung und ich durfte nicht mal das Motorrad der Fahrschule nutzen, als ich Motorradführerschein (A1) gemacht habe. Stattdessen musste ich mein eigenes Motorrad nehmen (das ich erstmal kaufen musste) und damit sollte ich in der ersten Fahrstunde auf dem Acker üben, der in etwa so eben war wie die Stirn eines Klingonen - wohlgemerkt war mein Motorrad eine Straßenmaschine, also sehr schlecht für unwegsames Gelände geeignet. Ach ja, der Theorieunterricht war auch scheiße und der Fahrlehrer hat mit uns/mir nur 6 von 18 Theoriestunden gemacht...

Was für ein Fahrschulauto hattest du denn? Oo Die, die ich hier sehe, sehen alle nicht so aus, als würden sie 270 schaffen 

250+ fahren ist vielleicht keine Kunst, es auf Dauer zu überleben schon. Zumindest bei dem Verkehr hier, einige blinken ja nicht mal beim Spurwechsel... Und vom Rechtsfahrgebot scheinen einige auch noch nichts gehört zu haben.


----------



## Grushdak (7. Juni 2014)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Jeder, wirklich jeder kann 250 auffer Bahn fahren, ich bin in der FAHRSCHULE 270 gefahren...


Sorry, das ist aber mal sowas von "uncool".
Wenn es denn wirklich so gewesen sein sollte, was ich stark bezweifel (wohl eher 170) - dann hat der Fahrlehrer stark fahrlässig gehandelt.
Denn ein Fahranfänger mit 270 auf die Menschheit loszulassen ... das würde ich niemandem zumuten und empfehlen.
Da kann imo keiner mehr von einer Beherrschung des Autos ausgehen.

Es gibt auch für eine Fahrschulen Richtwerte und Paragraphen, an die sie sich halten sollten/müssen.


----------



## Magogan (7. Juni 2014)

Na ja, rechtlich gesehen ist ja der Fahrlehrer der Fahrzeugführer. Er kann ja auch bremsen und im Notfall auch lenken, aber 270 km/h in der Fahrschule sind vielleicht etwas schnell  Aber auf der Autobahn sollte man in der Fahrschule auch mal schnell fahren (ca. 200), damit man ein Gefühl dafür bekommt und nicht irgendwann überfordert ist, wenn keiner mehr eingreifen kann.


----------



## H2OTest (7. Juni 2014)

Grushdark, nachts 22 Uhr, leere Autobahn...


----------



## Manowar (7. Juni 2014)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Grushdark, nachts 22 Uhr, leere Autobahn...



Du brauchst dich nicht erklären.
Grushdak war der, der Mist gemacht hat.

Bei mir wars aber auch so.
Er meinte einfach "Dir braucht man das Fahren garnicht beibringen.".
War immer schön entspannt und gute Musik dabei


----------



## Magogan (7. Juni 2014)

Ich hab immer knapp die Hälfte der Fahrstunden (ca. 40 von 90 Minuten) damit verbracht, immer den gleichen Weg in die Stadt und zurück zu fahren. Und so wurde alles natürlich deutlich teurer, weil ich mehr Fahrstunden gebraucht habe. Wenn man Landstraße fährt, lernt man nicht so viel...

Mein Fahrlehrer war auch einmal einkaufen, während ich mit dem Motorrad in der Sonne stand... Er hat die Fahrstunde dann aber auch etwas länger gemacht, glaube ich. Toll ist das trotzdem nicht...

Das Schwierige daran, auf der Autobahn schnell zu fahren, ist wohl eher, sich nicht zu erschrecken, wenn die Mitfahrer plötzlich vor Angst schreien xD


----------



## H2OTest (8. Juni 2014)

Ich hoffe ja, dass ich in der freiwilligen auch den C Schein machen darf


----------



## bkeleanor (24. Juni 2014)

warum werden von vw für den single cab amarok keine coolen sachen angeboten wie den überrollbügel auf der ladefläche, oder die trittbretter?
gibs sowas vielleicht von einem anderen hersteller?


----------



## HulkHogan20 (25. Juni 2014)

Thoor schrieb:


> Na ja, ich würd keinen EVO 8 kaufen.... Impreza ist rein von der Leistung und der Verarbeitung einfach besser... warte lieber auf den neuen STI 2011... Endlich wieder ne Sportlimousine mit ner Minibar hinten drauf
> 
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JhGI9cVzTqc[/youtube]



warum kein Audi?! mag allein das Aussehn schon nicht! aber es ist ja eine reine Geschmackssache!


----------



## Manowar (25. Juni 2014)

Wie kommt man vom EVO oder STI auf Audi?
"Ich hätte gerne ein 3 Äpfel!"
"Hier bitte, 4 Birnen"


----------



## Thoor (29. Juni 2014)

Manowar schrieb:


> Wie kommt man vom EVO oder STI auf Audi?
> "Ich hätte gerne ein 3 Äpfel!"
> "Hier bitte, 4 Birnen"


 besser hätt ichs nicht ausdrücken können


----------



## Manowar (10. Juli 2014)

http://www.kfzteile24.de/
Bis zum nächsten Spiel von Deutschland, gibts 35% Rabatt.
Vergleicht dennoch die Preise mit anderen Shops, da der Laden gerade überrannt wird und die an manchen Stellen die Preise hochgesetzt haben.


----------



## Ascalari (13. Juli 2014)

Hallo Zusammen

bald ist es soweit und ich habe meinen FS nun suche ich ein Auto sollte nicht mehr wie 1500 Euro kosten(Azubi)
Da ich aber leider 0 ahnung von Autos habe wollte ich mal fragen ob mir jemand ein paar Tips geben kann.Welches Auto etc. wichtig ist mir es sollte ein 5 Türer werden(2 Kinder und keine Lust immer auf den Rücksitz zu klettern)sonderlich schnell muss es natürlich nicht sein sollte aber auch nicht mit einer Schildkröte zu vergleichen sein  Marke ist mir eigentlich egal.
Gibt es was worauf man besonders achten sollte?

Danke für eure Hilfe 

lg

Asca

P.S.sollte jemand etwas Zeit aufbringen und auf Mobile.de etc suchen komme aus Köln und hätte die möglichkeit in Max 100 KM entfernung nach nem Auto zu suchen.


----------



## H2OTest (13. Juli 2014)

Kein Golf 3


----------



## Legendary (13. Juli 2014)

Polo 6N / Ibiza 6K2 

Keine Franzosen, keine Italiener. Mit den Scheißhaufen hat man nur Probleme.


----------



## Aun (13. Juli 2014)

und keinen 3er bmw


----------



## Ascalari (13. Juli 2014)

Wie stehts mit Audi?A3 oder sowas in der richtung....Seat hatte ich mir auch schon überlegt von nem Polo halte ich leider nicht viel....


----------



## Legendary (13. Juli 2014)

Audi A3...1500 Euro? In welcher Traumwelt lebst du?


----------



## Ascalari (13. Juli 2014)

Hab schon mehrere gefunden bei Mobile.de soll ja kein Neuwagen sein.


----------



## Legendary (13. Juli 2014)

Du weißt schon, dass das Auto auch Unterhalt kostet?


----------



## Ascalari (13. Juli 2014)

Jo ist mir schon klar.....


----------



## Legendary (13. Juli 2014)

Nachdem du dich sowieso schon unterbewusst für einen Audi entschieden hast klink ich mich hier aus.


----------



## Ascalari (13. Juli 2014)

Hab mich nicht für nen Audi entschieden....Wollte nur wissen was Ihr so empfehlen würdet und wieso...Mir gefällt z.b. der Seat Ibiza sehr gut...
Das mit dem Audi war einfach nur ne frage ka wie du jetzt darauf kommst das ich mich für nen Audi entschieden habe unterbewusst-.-
Der Ford Mondeo http://suchen.mobile...Features=EXPORT auch ganz schick nur hab halt keinen Plan ob sich sowas lohnt.
Oder der z.b.http://suchen.mobile.de/auto-inserat/ford-focus-turnier-ambiente-klima-k%C3%B6ln/196341717.html?lang=de&pageNumber=41&__lp=41&scopeId=C&sortOption.sortBy=price.consumerGrossEuro&makeModelVariant1.makeId=9000&makeModelVariant1.searchInFreetext=false&makeModelVariant2.searchInFreetext=false&makeModelVariant3.searchInFreetext=false&minPrice=1000&maxPrice=1500&ambitCountry=DE&zipcode=50858&zipcodeRadius=100&negativeFeatures=EXPORT


----------



## Ogil (13. Juli 2014)

Die Frage ist doch nicht nur, ob ein Auto in Deine Kaufpreisvorstellung passt, sondern auch, was Du Dir monatlich leisten kannst. Versicherung, Steuern, Benzin - grad als Fahranfaenger kommt da schnell was zusammen. Ueberleg Dir da wie viel Du ausgeben kannst - das ist sicher ein wichtigerer Punkt als nur der Anschaffungspreis...


----------



## Ascalari (13. Juli 2014)

Die monatlichen Ausgaben von mir würden so bei ~400  liegen ohne genau zu rechnen...Versuche hier ja nur nen denk anstoß zu finden da ich die genauen kosten ohne FS(da ich erst nächste Woche die prak Prüfung habe) und ohne Auto nicht genau berechnen kann.Das Auto würde als 2t Wagen angemeldet werden bei meiner Familie was also wieder etwas günstiger wird.


----------



## Manowar (14. Juli 2014)

Das Problem sind dabei eher die 2 Kinder. Da ist ein Polo überfordert Legendary 
Mit Kinderwagen, Gepäck etc wäre es sogar in meinem zu eng.

Irgendein Kombi der preislich mitspielt. Bei 1500 sucht man sich nichts aus...


----------



## vollmi (14. Juli 2014)

Manowar schrieb:


> Irgendein Kombi der preislich mitspielt. Bei 1500 sucht man sich nichts aus...



Sorry wenn man mit Unterhaltskosten von 400€ fürs Auto im Monat leben kann. Dann wartet man halt 2-4 Monate und legt den geplanten Unterhalt mal zur Seite und schon hat man mehr Auswahlmöglichkeiten fürs Auto.


mfG René


----------



## H2OTest (14. Juli 2014)

Gofl 3 Variant   Passat 35 i ..


----------



## vollmi (28. Juli 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Hab endlich mal meine neuen Scheinwerfer eingebaut




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Licht ist schonmal super. Die Klarglasabdeckung muss ich nochmal etwas besser ausrichten da die Weatherstips mir nicht so schön gelungen sind.Aussen sind zwei Xenonbrenner für Abblend und Fernlicht drinnen. Innen für Fernlicht eine 5x5W Cree LED Zusammenstellung.


----------



## Carcharoth (28. Juli 2014)

vollmi schrieb:


> http://www11.pic-upload.de/28.07.14/py16wc32rzud.jpg
> Hab endlich mal meine neuen Scheinwerfer eingebaut



Aute, putz mau di Charre


----------



## Legendary (28. Juli 2014)

Gefallen mir. So ne Corvette ist allgemein schon tiefer als meiner mit komplett runtergeschraubtem Gewinde.


----------



## MasterXoX (28. Juli 2014)

Oha, retrofit 
Hast du das Inlay selber gebastelt? Was für Projektoren hast denn genommen? Hast du genauere Bilder vom LED Fernlicht? Und ich will output und cutoff Bilder sehen^^
Müsst ihr das bei euch nicht eintragen lassen oder so? In Deutschland ist dat ja illegal^^ Xenon nachrüsten ist ja immer so ne Sache.
Auf jeden Fall schick!


----------



## Legendary (28. Juli 2014)

Joa Xenon und Legalität...wenns hier legal wäre würd ich das definitiv bei meinem 9N auch machen. So hab ich mir mit MTEC Super White beholfen...ist wenigstens relativ weiß. 

Bei mir kommen demnächst neue Buchsen rein, ich denke mal ich werde hier zuschlagen: http://www.superpropoly.de/product_info.php?products_id=3419
Dann hab ich gestern ein neues Lenkrad ersteigert, zusätzlich Bitumenmatten weil mir das Alubutyl für die Dämmung ausgegangen ist und nen Glasstopfen um hinten den Wischer zu cleanen.


----------



## MasterXoX (28. Juli 2014)

Legendary schrieb:


> Joa Xenon und Legalität...wenns hier legal wäre würd ich das definitiv bei meinem 9N auch machen. So hab ich mir mit MTEC Super White beholfen...ist wenigstens relativ weiß.
> 
> Bei mir kommen demnächst neue Buchsen rein, ich denke mal ich werde hier zuschlagen: http://www.superprop...roducts_id=3419
> Dann hab ich gestern ein neues Lenkrad ersteigert, zusätzlich Bitumenmatten weil mir das Alubutyl für die Dämmung ausgegangen ist und nen Glasstopfen um hinten den Wischer zu cleanen.



Im polo9n.info Forum hat das ja der eine oder andere gemacht. http://forum.polo9n....t19674-180.html
Xenon Projektoren z.b. von retrofitlab mit Iris-Blende, ALWR vom Ibiza 6l und sich über die Lichtausbeute freuen.
Eingetragen ist natürlich nichts, funktioniert aber so wie jedes andere Xenon auch. Dürfte also auch nicht so auffallen. Edit: Außer du hast miese 12000k Brenner drinne


----------



## vollmi (28. Juli 2014)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Oha, retrofit
> Hast du das Inlay selber gebastelt? Was für Projektoren hast denn genommen? Hast du genauere Bilder vom LED Fernlicht? Und ich will output und cutoff Bilder sehen^^



Bei uns ist ja Tagfahrlicht pflicht und nur mit den leuchtenen US Blinker sind sie nicht zufrieden. Und mit ständig offenen Scheinwerfern siehts scheisse aus und billige Anpapptagfahrlichter wollt ich nicht montieren.


Nö das Inlay und Befestigung sowie Acrylscheibe wurden fertig geliefert. waren nur geringe anpassungen nötig.
Cutoff sieht man in der Montageanleitung
Mein Link





> Müsst ihr das bei euch nicht eintragen lassen oder so? In Deutschland ist dat ja illegal^^ Xenon nachrüsten ist ja immer so ne Sache.
> Auf jeden Fall schick!



Eintragen nicht. Aber Leuchtweitenregelung musst oft rein (bei dem Wagen jetzt nicht weil der nicht soviel zuladung hat um den Kegel nach oben wandern zu lassen)
Bei uns reicht ein Dot oder E Prüfzeichen und für Xenon muss ausserdem noch ne Waschanlage rein, das mach ich dann vielleicht noch.

mfG René


----------



## Magogan (29. Juli 2014)

Legendary schrieb:


> keine Italiener.


Außer vielleicht Ferrari oder Lamborghini 

Wobei ich zumindest mit der Werkstatt von Fiat in Ludwigsfelde zufrieden bin, ich fahr da immer hin, weil man da weder ewig auf einen Termin noch ewig auf die Fertigstellung der Arbeiten warten muss. Wenn ich das mit der BMW-Werkstatt vergleiche... Die haben 3 Stunden gebraucht, um ein Problem mit der Beifahrertür (ließ sich nicht immer aufschließen) zu beheben. Und wirklich lange hat das nicht gehalten, die wollten mir dann eine richtige Reparatur für 400 Euro andrehen. Im Fiat-Autohaus hab ich vielleicht 60 bis 100 Euro bezahlt und jetzt geht alles.


----------



## Legendary (29. Juli 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Die haben 3 Stunden gebraucht, um ein Problem mit der Beifahrertür (ließ sich nicht immer aufschließen) zu beheben. Und wirklich lange hat das nicht gehalten, die wollten mir dann eine richtige Reparatur für 400 Euro andrehen. Im Fiat-Autohaus hab ich vielleicht 60 bis 100 Euro bezahlt und jetzt geht alles.



Wunderts dich? Die Fiat Werkstätten sind auch durch ihre hohe Fahrzeugqualität routiniert im Fehler finden und beheben.


----------



## Magogan (29. Juli 2014)

Legendary schrieb:


> Wunderts dich? Die Fiat Werkstätten sind auch durch ihre hohe Fahrzeugqualität routiniert im Fehler finden und beheben.


Die werden ja auch nicht von der Regierung unterstützt wie die Autohersteller bei uns, da ist das kein Wunder, dass die nicht genug Geld für die Entwicklung haben, um alle Schwachstellen auszubessern. Wobei ich ehrlich gesagt gar nicht weiß, ob die Autos wirklich so schlecht sind, soweit ich weiß, basieren diese Einschätzungen ja auf den ADAC-Statistiken und bei denen bin ich mir nicht mehr sicher, ob die nicht gefälscht sind...

Schlimmer als Fiat ist aber auf jeden Fall General Motors, da werden sogar Tote aus Kostengründen in Kauf genommen: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2014_General_Motors_recall Wow, es braucht 13 Tote, damit die die Autos zurückrufen...


----------



## Manowar (29. Juli 2014)

So ist die Wirtschaft.
Wenn ein Ami durch einen Defekt stirbt, gibts extrem hohe Schmerzensgelder. Deswegen gibts in den USA mehr Rückrufaktionen.
Da ist das Austauschen zwar schweine teuer, aber billiger, als so viel Schmerzensgeld zu zahlen.
Wenn man in Deutschland mehr bekommen würde, gäbs hier auch mehr Rückrufaktionen.

Opel bekommt seine Teile von GM.
Wieviele Rückrufe gabs da?


----------



## bkeleanor (29. Juli 2014)

Ausserdem gibts da sicherlich einige umfälle am tag und das dann auf einen technischen defekt zurück zu führen dauert wohl eine weile.
und in machen fällen kanns bestimmt auch nicht klar zugeordnet werden.


----------



## Magogan (29. Juli 2014)

In dem Fall war der Defekt schon 10 Jahre vor der Rückrufaktion bekannt...


----------



## Carcharoth (29. Juli 2014)

Bei meinem E46er BMW konnte der Beifahrer-Airbag unter bestimmten Umständen falsch auslösen. Todesfälle oder Unfälle damit waren BMW keine bekannt. Trotzdem machten sie nen Rückruf. 

Das von GM ist einfach nur kriminell. Der letzte Rückruf wegen den Zündschlüsselproblemen, war wegen nem Bauteil das nur n paar Cent weniger kostete als ein anderes.


----------



## Manowar (29. Juli 2014)

Ist denen doch egal, ob das kriminell ist oder nicht.. lässt sich ja alles mit Geld lösen.
Mir ist ein Fall vom e46 bekannt, wo einer über ein Blech auf der Autobahn gefahren ist, woraufhin alle Airbags innen geknallt haben.
Mago,Carcharoth, habt ihr schon nen Brief bekommen oder seid ihr nicht betroffen?


----------



## Carcharoth (29. Juli 2014)

Manowar schrieb:


> Mago,Carcharoth, habt ihr schon nen Brief bekommen oder seid ihr nicht betroffen?


Nett, von dem neuen Problem wusste ich noch gar nicht.
Mein Rückruf war wegen dem hier:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/BMW_E46#R.C3.BCckrufe
_Am 17. Mai 2013 gab BMW einen Rückruf zur 3er-Baureihe des Baujahres Dezember 2001 bis März 2003. Betroffen sind weltweit rund 220.000 Fahrzeuge. Aufgrund des Alters der Fahrzeuge rechnet BMW weltweit mit nur noch 180.000 Fahrzeugen. Grund für den Rückruf ist ein Fehler im Gasgenerator des Beifahrerairbags des japanischen Zulieferers Takata und führt bei Airbagauslösung zu unkontrollierter Entfaltung._

Da meiner aber bereits ausgetauscht wurde, glaube ich nicht, dass da nochmal n Rückruf kommen wird.


----------



## Magogan (30. Juli 2014)

Meiner wurde auch schon getauscht vor ein paar Monaten.


----------



## myadictivo (30. Juli 2014)

hab auch einen brief bekommen von opel. anscheinds fehlerhafte außenspiegel  werd ich heute wohl einen termin vereinbaren und die dinger tauschen lassen


----------



## Manowar (30. Juli 2014)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Nett, von dem neuen Problem wusste ich noch gar nicht.
> Mein Rückruf war wegen dem hier:
> http://de.wikipedia....6#R.C3.BCckrufe
> _Am 17. Mai 2013 gab BMW einen Rückruf zur 3er-Baureihe des Baujahres Dezember 2001 bis März 2003. Betroffen sind weltweit rund 220.000 Fahrzeuge. Aufgrund des Alters der Fahrzeuge rechnet BMW weltweit mit nur noch 180.000 Fahrzeugen. Grund für den Rückruf ist ein Fehler im Gasgenerator des Beifahrerairbags des japanischen Zulieferers Takata und führt bei Airbagauslösung zu unkontrollierter Entfaltung._
> ...



Ach, wusste garnicht das schonmal was war 

Ich freu mich heute.. heute Abend fahren wir mit 3L Hubraum in den Taunusstein und kommen mit 7,8L zurück


----------



## Magogan (30. Juli 2014)

Und wahrscheinlich mit ein paar Tausend Euro weniger xD

Was für ein Auto holst du dir?


----------



## Manowar (30. Juli 2014)

Joaa das stimmt wohl. Dafür konnte ich den Preis aber schön drücken 

E60 550i LCI 
Ist aber für mein Fräulein.
Ich bin mir mal wieder vollkommen unentschlossen, was ich mir holen soll..


----------



## Legendary (30. Juli 2014)

Ich dachte du wohnst im Amiland?


----------



## Manowar (30. Juli 2014)

Und dann würd ich hier um 3Uhr Nachts schreiben? 

Ich hatte die Entscheidung, ob ich ne Frau an meiner Seite habe oder rüberziehe.
Tjoa, sie hat da momentan kein Nerv drauf und wir müssten eh erstmal heiraten, dass sie dableiben darf.


----------



## Carcharoth (30. Juli 2014)

Manowar schrieb:


> Joaa das stimmt wohl. Dafür konnte ich den Preis aber schön drücken
> 
> E60 550i LCI



Hoffentlich mit ///M-Paket? ;D


----------



## Legendary (30. Juli 2014)

Manowar schrieb:


> Und dann würd ich hier um 3Uhr Nachts schreiben?



Da kenn ich so einige...die Zeit spielt da mal gar keine Rolle. 

Vorhin den Stopfen für den Heckwischer eingeklebt...pfui ist das ne scheiß Arbeit bis der mal richtig sitzt und verklebt ist. Jetzt warten und hoffen, dass am Ende alles passt.


----------



## Manowar (30. Juli 2014)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Hoffentlich mit ///M-Paket? ;D



Selbstverständlich. Der E60 geht echt nur mit M-Paket und selbst so, fand ich das anfangs..naja 
Beim E60 macht sich das MPaket aber auch deutlich am Fahrwerk bemerkbar.


Legendary schrieb:


> Da kenn ich so einige...die Zeit spielt da mal gar keine Rolle.
> 
> Vorhin den Stopfen für den Heckwischer eingeklebt...pfui ist das ne scheiß Arbeit bis der mal richtig sitzt und verklebt ist. Jetzt warten und hoffen, dass am Ende alles passt.



Ich würde da aber Geld verdienen wollen. Mit Hartz4 ist da nichts 
(Nein, nicht jeder der um die Zeit wach ist, ist Hartzer)

Daumen drücken


----------



## Carcharoth (30. Juli 2014)

Und dann gleich aufn Nürburgring damit und mal n bisschen einfahren. *g*


----------



## Manowar (31. Juli 2014)

Dafür haben wir hier ein anderes Spielzeug 

Bin zwar echt erschöpft heute, aber das Auto ist mal echt Bombe und meine Liebste strahlt über beide Ohren. 
Ist wohl auch nicht verwunderlich, wenn man von einem Peugeot 107 auf nen 550er umsteigt 

Leider schon 2 oder 3 defekte entdeckt. Eine Türpappe ist undicht und das Wasser kommt rein (30min Arbeit).
Die Automatische Leuchtweitenregulierung funzt nicht - ich denke die ist nur nen bissl eingegammelt, weil das Auto recht lange stand.
Aber er frisst mir nen bissl zu viel Öl. Kann am Öl liegen (5w30  ). Da muss ich mal schauen, obs die KGE ist oder ob das umölen reicht.

Ansonsten..jetzt ist mir mein Auto zu langsam ..


----------



## H2OTest (31. Juli 2014)

ZKD hin


----------



## Legendary (1. August 2014)

Sorry aber bei deinem Haufen ist auch immer was.


----------



## Manowar (1. August 2014)

An meinem sowieso 
Uns störts jetzt nicht so. Kommt ja mit Gewährleistung 
Haben gestern mal auf 0w40 umgeölt. Damit wird es sich, denke ich, schon erledigt haben.
Die Ventilschaftdichtungen (kennt man bei manchen N62 Motoren) sinds jedenfalls mal nicht.
Der Wagen stand ja auch recht lange..vllt war das auch nur der Wasseranteil.

Haben gestern mal bei BMW drunterschauen lassen und der konnte die KM nicht glauben (positiv gesehen  ).

H2O, war das auf unseren Ölverlust bezogen oder hast du nen ZKD Schaden?


----------



## H2OTest (1. August 2014)

Auf dich, meiner ist ja jetzt "neu" frisst nur ca 1 liter auf 10k, das nehme ich mal so hin


----------



## Legendary (1. August 2014)

Achsooo...ja ok 1l ist ja eh gut...VW gibt bis zu 1l auf 1000km an, wenn der so viel säuft stimmt eh was nicht mehr.


----------



## H2OTest (1. August 2014)

Legendary, das ist mein Beruf, ich weiß das


----------



## Legendary (2. August 2014)

Du bist Ölverbrauchsdiagnostiker?


----------



## Thoor (5. August 2014)

So... war am Wochenende aufm Reisbrennen beim Eurospeedway, war echt ganz cool dort. Hat aber leider einen Toten gegeben 

Die 25 Jahre alte Supra von meinem Kumpel hat die Reise ohne Macken überstanden, trotz einigen Geschwindigkeitsorgien jenseits der 240km/h... und der Boost vom Turbo ist einfach nur krank... ist aber wohl auch kein Wunder mit 1.2 Bar Ladedruck und paar anderen abgeänderten Dingern.  und die angefertige Auspuffanlage ist jetzt endgültig krank laut... und wie das Ding bollert und schiesst beim vom Gas gehen, zum Glück hatten wir nen Pamir dabei


----------



## Legendary (13. August 2014)

Und was geht bei euch so?

H20 alles fit mit deiner Bude? 

Hab jetzt seit letzter Woche auf Saisonkennzeichen umgemeldet.  So schnell wird der keinen Winter mehr sehen. Außerdem hab ich seit gestern den Flowmaster eingebaut. Hatte ein dickes Grinsen im Gesicht nach der ersten Probefahrt. Da merkt man erst wieder, dass man einen Sauger hat.  Kleinkinder dürfen nicht mehr vorm Auto stehen, die stecken sonst in der Drosselklappe fest. 

Im Winter wird dann fleißig umgebaut...nächstes Jahr gehts dann das erste Mal auf Treffen inkl. Bewertung, Kategorie 9N/9N3 ist da sehr vorteilhaft weil immer recht wenige auf den größeren Treffen sind, in Regensburg war nur ein 9N und der war hässlich. 

Night of Wheels / Wörthersee ich komme.


----------



## Manowar (14. August 2014)

Der Fuffi stand erstmal in der Werkstatt 

Er hat Kühlmittel verloren 
Keyless funktionierte nicht wie es sollte 
Ladestrom im Stand war zu niedrig/bzw Verbrauch zu hoch
Klima wollte nicht mehr
Hydraulikschläuche gefunden, die so definitiv nicht drin bleiben sollten O_O War geflickt, mit jeweils 3 Schellen an jedem Schlauchende.

Als wir den Wagen gekauft haben, meinte ich zum Verkäufer (gewerblich) noch netterweise: "Ich werd den nicht für jeden Scheiß zu BMW bringen - ich mach auch selber was".
Als wir ihm von den Mängeln gesagt haben, hat er abgeblockt.
Jetzt muss unser Geld vom Anwalt zurückgeholt werden..

Bevor das mit der Klima kam, meinte er: "Lasst reparieren was ihr wollt. Rechnungen geht an mich".
Tjoa.. sind direkt mal 2,4k gewesen und 1k wird folgen, weil das Navi auch nicht arbeitet, wie es sollte. 

Der Ölverbrauch ist weg. Lag an der drecksmist 5w30 Plörre.


Saugmotoren sind einfach was schönes


----------



## Legendary (14. August 2014)

Alter...da hat ja einiges gefehlt. E60 ist doch kein altes Auto. 
Tja 3000 sind da nix bei BMW. 

Und 5W30 ist keine Plörre, das verbitte ich mir. 15W40 oder 10W40, DAS ist Plörre.


----------



## H2OTest (16. August 2014)

Haha bei meiner Karre läuft alles hab es mit der sogar nach Köln geschafft  

10W40 ist keine Plörre, sondern Treibstoff für richtige Motoren, solange man da an die 1.8 von VW denkt ...
HAb dann während der Fahrt aber schon Angst gekriegt das meine KArre zu Warm wird und mit geschlossenem Fenstern auf der Bahn die Heizung im Stau voll hochgedreht, das war schon eklig


----------



## Magogan (16. August 2014)

Hmm, das verstehe ich gerade nicht... Du hast die Heizung voll hochgedreht, damit das Auto nicht zu warm wird? Funktioniert die Heizung etwa nur durch die Hitze des Motors? Dann ergibt das natürlich Sinn  Aber hättest du nicht gleichzeitig die Fenster öffnen können?


----------



## Legendary (17. August 2014)

Wenn du die Heizung aufdrehst öffnest bzw. schließt du einen Kühlkreislauf und nimmst dem Motor damit Abwärme, also ja, die Heizung funktioniert mit der Hitze der Kühlflüssigkeit die den Motor kühlt.


----------



## H2OTest (17. August 2014)

und ein für mich guter Verbrauch von unter 8 liter nach köln  zurück werdens wohl eher 8,5 gewesen sein ...


----------



## Wynn (17. August 2014)

Legendary schrieb:


> Wenn du die Heizung aufdrehst öffnest bzw. schließt du einen Kühlkreislauf und nimmst dem Motor damit Abwärme, also ja, die Heizung funktioniert mit der Hitze der Kühlflüssigkeit die den Motor kühlt.



das heisst wenn man im winter den wagen überheizen tut kann der motor erfrieren weil alle wärme ins auto gezogen wird ?


----------



## H2OTest (17. August 2014)

Wenn die heizung so effektiv wäre würde a eher der motorblock springen und b dein blut vorher anfangen zu kochen


----------



## Wynn (17. August 2014)

als nicht autofahrer hat es sich halt so angehört bei legendary ^^

und so heiss kann der motor doch nicht werden das das blut kocht ^^


----------



## Manowar (18. August 2014)

Legendary schrieb:


> Alter...da hat ja einiges gefehlt. E60 ist doch kein altes Auto.
> Tja 3000 sind da nix bei BMW.
> 
> Und 5W30 ist keine Plörre, das verbitte ich mir. 15W40 oder 10W40, DAS ist Plörre.



Tjoa, kam sogar noch was dazu 
Das Heizgebläse reagiert nicht so, wie es soll.
Der arme Verkäufer hat so einiges zu bezahlen..
Bei meinem wars aber viel lustiger. Hatte ihn bekommen und er durfte direkt für 7500Öcken repariert werden 

Und sorry, aber 5w30 ist Plörre. Egal in welchem Motor.
Das hat obenrum einfach keine Reserven und verkokt im Motor.
5w40 ist so der beste Allrounder. Wenn man nen sehr leistungsstarken Motor hat, würde ich zum 10w60 greifen.
Wobei ich im Winter schmerzen hätte, wenn ich den Motor mit nem 10wXX starten würde.
Deswegen kommt im Winter immer 0w40 rein


----------



## H2OTest (18. August 2014)

Wynn jaein... aber wenn du von der relqativen heizleistung ausgeht die gebraucht wird damit ein so starker wärmetauscher ist das die Kühlschläuche im Winter einfrieren wäre es sehr heiß im Auto  

ahja, Manowar nimm doch 5w50


----------



## Legendary (19. August 2014)

Ich hab einen 1.4 16V, da brauch ich obenrum keine Reserven mehr.  Außerdem ist das das Standard Longlife für diesen Motor, da werde ich es tunlichst lassen anderes Öl reinzukippen.


----------



## Aun (19. August 2014)

nimm wallnussöl


----------



## Legendary (19. August 2014)

Mhm...dann riecht er noch gut.


----------



## Manowar (20. August 2014)

Legendary schrieb:


> Ich hab einen 1.4 16V, da brauch ich obenrum keine Reserven mehr.  Außerdem ist das das Standard Longlife für diesen Motor, da werde ich es tunlichst lassen anderes Öl reinzukippen.



Also fährst du nie über 4k Touren? 
Auch bei einem 5w40er wirst du deine Longlife Spezifikation finden. Castrol Magnatec und Shell Helix Ultra sind sehr gute Öle.
Such bei Google mal nach "5w30 dreck" 
Mit nem kleinem Motor kannst du auch nicht argumentieren. Selbst die alte Kotzkrücke von meiner Freundin, hat 5w40 von Peugeot bekommen.

Ich will ja niemanden ans Bein pissen, ich sage ja nur..das richtige Öl ist wichtig


----------



## vollmi (20. August 2014)

yeah ein Oel Tread 

Für meinen 5.2Liter LS1 wird von Chevy auch 5w30 empfohlen. Von Dreck kann also keine Rede sein. Ich hab auch mal 0w40 eingefüllt da hat der Motor richtig Geräusche mit gemacht. Für den ist also 5w40 eher das Drecksöl das ihn zum Kotzen bringt.

mfG René


----------



## Manowar (20. August 2014)

In jedem Forum gibts Öl-Threads! 
Ich wusste genau, dass du dich melden wirst, aber mit so einer Reaktion hätte ich nicht gerechnet. 
Was wird denn in deinem Öl-Thread als "bestes" Öl genannt?
Vielleicht hat das 40er einfach ne Menge Mist freigespühlt und die Kette konnte sich mal wieder bewegen 

5w30 und 5w40 ist im kalten doch das selbe Öl.
Es steckt die Hitze doch nur besser weg und verklebt nicht alles, was mit dem Öl in Berührung kommt.


----------



## H2OTest (20. August 2014)

Hachja, ich fahre auch sehr selten über 4k umdrehungen ... das sind bei mir ja "schon" knapp 160 .... okay rückweg von Köln habe ich ihn getreten, habe ja aber auch 10w 40 ...


----------



## Manowar (24. September 2014)

Moin 

Helft mir mal bitte auf die Sprünge..

Ich darf mir einen Firmenwagen aussuchen - einziges Manko: Es muss eine Palette (oder 2 kleine Paletten) im Auto Platz finden (1,5m³).

Das größte Problem ist dabei aber noch das Gewicht...es werden etwa 700kg und die meisten tragen nur 600kg.

Habt ihr ne Ahnung, ob man andere Stoßdämpfer+Federn einbauen kann, um die max Zuladung erhöhen zu lassen?

 

Und .. was zum Geier hol ich mir dann?


----------



## bkeleanor (24. September 2014)

Pick up?

Amarok, Ram, F-Series...


----------



## Manowar (24. September 2014)

Pickup und Sprinter kommen einem da natürlich direkt in den Sinn.

Soll aber alltagstauglich sein und gut aussehen 

 

Danke trotzdem


----------



## bkeleanor (24. September 2014)

ok ist dann wohl geschmackssache :-) sonst gibts ja nur combis oder SUV.

hatten die alten opel combis nicht so ne spezielle hinterachse die entsprechend der zuladung eingestellt werden konnte?


----------



## Manowar (24. September 2014)

Das Problem bei Kombis oder SUVs ist halt, dass sie keine 700kg mitmachen.

Der Wagen braucht ne gerade Einladekante (für nen Gabelstapler).

"Alte Opel".. soll was nettes werden 

 

Im Grunde gehts fast nur darum, ob man mit Stoßdämpfer+Federn das zul. Gewicht erhöhen kann.

Dann wirds nen X5, Cayenne, Mercedes G oder was weiß ich 

Wenns bei nem Kombi möglich wäre, würde ich schauen, dass ich nen Alpina B10 Touring bekomme..das wäre natürlich ein Hauptgewinn.


----------



## bkeleanor (24. September 2014)

Hab da mal gegooglet und die meinen zu dem thema folgendes.

_"Es gibt Luftfederungs-Stoßdämpfer mit Kompressor auf dem Markt. Die Dinger kann man verbauen und dann bei Bedarf die Härte verstellen. Die max. Zuladung dürfte sich dadurch so um 60-70 kg erhöhen. Der ganze Kram muss beim TÜV eingetragen werden und Stoßdämpfer, Kompressor und Arbeitszeit dürften auch paar Euronen kosten. Ob sich das dann lohnt?"_

Ich frage mich aber ob das nicht auch ein problem für das ganze chassi ist, dass wurde ja auch für ein maximales Gewicht ausgelegt.

oder kauf doch einfach noch einen Anhänger dazu :-)


----------



## Manowar (24. September 2014)

Anhänger ist quasi "verboten". Wortlaut: "Hast du ne Macke? Sowas kommt hier nicht her. Dann gibts eher nen 3k&#8364; Schrotttransporter".

 

Das mit dem Luftfahrwerk ist schonmal sehr interessant!  

Es hat ja alles seine Toleranz..

Wenn 600kg erlaubt sind und ich lade 700kg sind das 16% Mehrgewicht.

Bis 10% (oder so) zahlt man 10&#8364; Strafe, wenn die Bullen es nachmessen


----------



## H2OTest (24. September 2014)

Volkswagen Tora hatte ich heute auf der Arbeit cooles Ding


----------



## Manowar (24. September 2014)

Taro meinst du 

Zu alt, zu wenig Power


----------



## H2OTest (24. September 2014)

ja ;D hmm und Amarok ? kann bis ca 1,1 t zugeladen werden, pro achse weiß ich aber leide rnicht 

 

oder der neue T6

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (24. September 2014)

Der VW Taro war ja auch nur ein Toyota Hilux - von dem man die aktuellen Modelle ja noch kaufen kann. In wieweit so ein Panzer dann alltagstauglich ist, ist freilich eine andere Frage...


----------



## Manowar (24. September 2014)

Ein Panzer.. das wäre natürlich was


----------



## H2OTest (24. September 2014)

Ich fand den cool hatte den gestern und heute auf der arbeit und hab den Tüv fertig gemacht   und dieser Klang xD


----------



## MasterXoX (8. November 2014)

He Legendary, du verkaufst deine Varanos?


----------



## Legendary (8. November 2014)

Jop. 

 

17 Zoll muss her!


----------



## MasterXoX (8. November 2014)

Hehe. Ich habs gewusst, als ich die Kleinanzeige entdeckt habe. 

Willst du 17er von VW/BBS oder auch andere Hersteller?

Mein Favorit wären da die BBS RD117 bzw. VW Delta X, die gabs auf ner Sonderedition vom VW New Beetle.

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich feier die so hart


----------



## Legendary (8. November 2014)

Die sind mir bissl zu bullig...eher in die Richtung Boavista oder Detroit / Denver. Kann von mir aus auch ne schöne Zubehörfelge sein, wichtig ist mir der VW Nabendeckel.


----------



## H2OTest (8. November 2014)

Parabols? auch wenns audi ist


----------



## Thoor (8. November 2014)

Bin zwar kein Fan von VAG aber Vossen sehen auf fast allen VAG Karren so krank geil aus

 

Ooooooder du holst dir z.B. die Porsche 911 Turbo Felgen, bei uns in der Schweiz kannst du die praktisch ohne Probleme montieren da sie ebenfalls aus dem gleichen Konzern stammen. Einer bei uns aus der Szene hat z.B. auf seinem R36 Passat originale Lamborghini Gallardo Felgen. In Zusammenspiel mit dem Airride ist das Ding so dermassen krank   Falls die originalen zu teuer sind gibts IMHO auch qualtiativ gute Replikas die nicht gerade die Welt kosten... und n Polo mit Porsche/Lamborghini Wheels wäre (zumindest hier in der Schweiz) ein ziemlicher Blickfang


----------



## Legendary (10. November 2014)

Parabol gehen gar nich...ich mag so Gullis nicht aufm Polo.

Vossen sind in der Tat sehr sehr kranke Felgen. Meiner Meinung nach sieht sowas aber nur mit Luft gut aus. Gallardos sehen natürlich auch pervers aus, ebenso wie die Porsche Turbo Felgen, DIE wären in der Tat auch in meiner Lieblingsliste aber leider (noch) unbezahlbar. Mehr als 700 inkl. Reifen wollte ich nicht ausgeben.


----------



## Magogan (12. November 2014)

700 Euro für 4 Felgen und 4 Reifen? Da bekommst du nur gebrauchte oder welche, die Scheiße aussehen... Zumindest hat man mir geraten, gebrauchte Felgen zu kaufen, obwohl ich mehr als 700 ausgeben wollte. Hab es mir aber anders überlegt und bleibe bei meinen jetzigen. So viel besser aussehende Felgen finde ich nicht für unter 2000  (inklusive Reifen).

Wobei teure Felgen bei deinem Polo auch irgendwie lächerlich wären. Die sind ja fast so viel wert wie das ganze Auto xD


----------



## Manowar (12. November 2014)

Letschenderri, da findest du schon was vernünftiges.

Und Mago, du verpinkel dich.

Hab meine Styling65 mit Restreifen für 450&#8364; bekommen.


----------



## Magogan (12. November 2014)

Sag ich ja, neu bekommst du für das Geld nichts Tolles. Gebraucht schon eher, aber selbst da gibt es schönere Felgen als das. Aber ist auch Geschmackssache.


----------



## Manowar (12. November 2014)

Pff..zeig mir schönere Felgen, als meine Styling65


----------



## Magogan (12. November 2014)

https://www.google.de/search?q=bbs+felgen&safe=off&client=ms-android-om-lge&espv=1&biw=360&bih=559&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sboxchip=Bilder&sa=X&ei=0wdjVJq1NYniO_OsgeAD&ved=0CAYQ_AUoAQ


----------



## Manowar (12. November 2014)

Und jetzt passend zum E39?

BBS CH ist ne sehr geile Felge, hat auf dem Auto aber nichts zu suchen.

 

Warum schreibe ich überhaupt mit dir?


----------



## Magogan (12. November 2014)

Du wolltest schönere Felgen sehen, dass sie zu einem bestimmten Auto passen müssen, hast du nicht erwähnt. Ich hab dir schönere Felgen gezeigt.

Ob die zum Auto passen, ist aber Geschmackssache. Ich würde mir die für meinen E46 holen, wenn ich das Geld hätte.


----------



## MasterXoX (12. November 2014)

Pff..zeig mir schönere Felgen, als meine Styling65  

Styling95 sind doch schick aufm E39


----------



## Maladin (12. November 2014)

Ich bitte um etwas gemäßigtere Diskussionen hier. Viel Spaß noch und schönen Abend euch wünsche ich weiterhin. 

/wink


----------



## Thoor (12. November 2014)

Felgen kaufen ist immer so ne Sache. N Freund hat mir hat für seinen Punto HGT neue Work Felgen gekauft (10" Breit, jap, 10 Zoll breite Works an nem HGT Punto     ) für CHF 6500.-

Ein zweiter Freund von mir hat für seine S14A Silvia ebenfalls Works gekauft, allerdings hat er die in ner Tauschbörse für CHF 600.- geschossen.

 

Mano, lass den Troll doch einfach rumtrollen, er hat seine "Fachkompetenz" ja schon mehrmals unter Beweis gestellt...      Die Styling65 find ich einfach nur Porno auf nem E39... zumal mir der E39 eh am besten gefällt von allen 5ern. Wobei der M5 E60 in Kombionation mit nem Eisenmann einfach nur krank brüllt.. V10 halt 

 

http://www.ts-alurad.de//82a37825-8488-40fa-a372-6fb4ded2f6d0/bbs%20z4%201.jpg

 

Die BBS find ich auch seeeeehr sick, weiss aber nicht wie sie auf nem E39 wirken.. hab se bisher nur auf nem E92/93 gesehen :/

 

Edit: Hab letztens bei JP Perormance das Video gesehen von dem leistungesteigerten M4. Der bringt anscheinend durch die Installation einer eigens entwickelten "Box" gegen 700NM. Die Box sei angeblich superleicht zu montieren und kostet gegen 1500 Euro. Irgendwie wirkt das sehr nach Ramsch, oder täusche ich mich da?

 

Der M4 drückt Serie 550NM, das wäre ja nur durch die Box ein Leistungszuwachs von ca 30% durch eine ominöse Box die in 5 Minuten montiert werden soll. Da wäre ja (zumindest bei uns in der Schweiz) sowieso ab 30% eine Kompletteinzelabnahme fällig die gegen CHF 15'000.- kostet...

 

Ich denk mal die Box hebelt einfach die elektronische Abriegelung teilweise aus. Aber das kann ja nicht gesund für den Motor sein, ist ja auch "nur" noch n 4 Zylinder Motor. Ich bin ja grundsätzlich der Meinung ordentliches Leistungstuning wird aufm Dyno / auf der Strasse auf jedes Fahrzeug angepasst und jedes Fahrzeug individuell neu gemappt da ja eh kein Auto wie das andere ist. Zusätzlich genügt ja das Aufheben der Sperre IMHO nicht, da gehört ja auch ne ordentliche AGA dazu, inklusive verstärkte Kopfdichtung, evtl. grösserer Lader, etc... Soll ja am Ende standfest sein das ganze. Und wenns noch TÜV Konform sein soll müssen ja auch dickere Bremsen her denk ich mal...

 

Mit der Garantie ist ja dann sowieso essig. Oder kann mich da jemand eines Besseren belehren?


----------



## Manowar (13. November 2014)

Der V10 war schon ne nette Sache.

Wenn der nicht so anfällig wäre (und vorallem das Getriebe), hätte ich den hier stehen. 

Wobei es da eher ein M6 wäre, als ein M5..mag den E60 garnicht.

 

Auf nem E92 sehen die Felgen seeeehr gut aus. (Haben wir auch aufm Hof stehen)

Bei nem E39 gehts garnicht.. sieht zu "neu" aus.

 

Ne "Box" niemals ans Auto anschließen  

Der Motor hat 6 Zylinder, keine 4 

Bei dem N54 aus dem 335i war es schon ohne Probleme möglich, aus 306ps 400ps zu machen.

Der Motor wurde mit 370ps entwickelt, wurde dann gedrosselt, damit der M3 noch Sinn macht.

450ps waren relativ Problemlos drin (größerer Ölkühler nötig).

Und das alles nur durch die Software.

 

Sobald man irgendwas am Auto verändert, erlischt die Betriebserlaubnis und Garantie sowieso.

Einzelabnahmen beim Tüv können seeeeehr teuer sein.


----------



## bkeleanor (13. November 2014)

Habe gerade mit ansehen müssen wie Swift in ihrem neuen Video mit einem Golfschläger auf ein Shelby Cobra einschlägt.

Ob fake oder nicht sowas schmerzt mich.

Wie kann man nur so grausam sein einen solchen Traumwagen zu demolieren.

:-)


----------



## Thoor (13. November 2014)

Der V10 war schon ne nette Sache.

Wenn der nicht so anfällig wäre (und vorallem das Getriebe), hätte ich den hier stehen. 

Wobei es da eher ein M6 wäre, als ein M5..mag den E60 garnicht.

 

Auf nem E92 sehen die Felgen seeeehr gut aus. (Haben wir auch aufm Hof stehen)

Bei nem E39 gehts garnicht.. sieht zu "neu" aus.

 

Ne "Box" niemals ans Auto anschließen  

Der Motor hat 6 Zylinder, keine 4 

Bei dem N54 aus dem 335i war es schon ohne Probleme möglich, aus 306ps 400ps zu machen.

Der Motor wurde mit 370ps entwickelt, wurde dann gedrosselt, damit der M3 noch Sinn macht.

450ps waren relativ Problemlos drin (größerer Ölkühler nötig).

Und das alles nur durch die Software.

 

Sobald man irgendwas am Auto verändert, erlischt die Betriebserlaubnis und Garantie sowieso.

Einzelabnahmen beim Tüv können seeeeehr teuer sein.

 

Aber wars nicht nur die ältere M5 E60 Generation die Probleme hatten mit den Getrieben? Oder gabs die mit und ohne DSG? Schlag mich nicht, bin (leider) kein wirklicher BMW Experte, aber ich erinner mich mal was in die Richtung mitbekommen zu tun haben, ähnlich wie die erste GT-R Version wo das Getriebe die Launch Control nicht verkraftet hat.

 

Naja, der E39 hat halt auch schon einen älterne Jahrgang... find ihn aber immer noch am schönsten von allen 5ern 

 

Aaaah ja genau, der M4 hat jetzt 6 Zylinder, der E92 M3, also der "Quasi Vorgänger" war aber n V8, Asche auf mein Haupt 

 

Na gut, aber demzufolge wäre ja n 335i ein gedrosselter M3, der M4 ist ja aber quasi das "Topmodel", der Motor wird ja meines Wissens nach in keinem anderen BMW Modell verwendet oder? Oder ist auch der M4 für stärkeres aufgebaut? Ich hab mich nur gewundert ob das noch standfest sein soll. Wobei es ja auch Honda Tuner gibt, die Max Rev auf 11'000 setzen statt 9'000, die VTEC Motoren sind aber dermassen stabil gebaut, die verkraften das... aber irgendwie denke ich BMW ist ja da doch komplexer und komplizierter was Motorenbau anbelangt... Driving Pleasure eben  

 

Naja, ich habe mich alt gewundert als ich das von JP gesehen habe, war bisher immer der Ansicht er sei ziemlich kompetent und seriös... diese Box hat mich irgendwie an diese 30 sekündigen Youtube Werbungen erinnert.. schade!

 

Wie ist denn das bei euch in Deutschland mit "Betriebstuning"? Wenn ich beispiesweise meinen VW bei AMAG (VW Importeur Schweiz) oder ABT (Offizieller VW Tuner) umbauen lassen, bleibt die Garantie erhalten. Gibts da bei BMW Deutschland auch was in der Richtung?

 

Wie ist es denn mit der TÜV Einzelabnahme in DE? Bei uns ist die ab einer Leistungssteigerung von 30% fällig und kostet locker mal 15'000 CHF, nach oben offen...


----------



## Manowar (14. November 2014)

Das kann ich dir gerade auch nicht beantworten.

 

Ein gepflegter E39 bleibt auch einfach eine Schönheit. 

Aber was soll ich sagen? Er ist inzwischen schon sehr alt..

Muss mal schauen, was meine Lohnerhöhung so sagt und dann schau ich mal nach dem neuen 5er um.

Gibt zwar keinen saugenden V8 mehr, aber irgendwelche erste Welt Probleme muss es ja geben.

 

Die Motoren haben angeblich nicht so viel gemeinsam, wobei das bestimmt nur eine Marketingsache ist.

Welchen Motor meinst du jetzt? Der 35i wird in so ziemlich jedes Modell gesetzt.

Der aktuellste Motor vom M3/M4 kommt momentan nur da rein, jawoll.

Fokus lag wohl auf der Standfestigkeit. Also würde ich vllt noch so 50ps draufsetzen.

 

Was Tuning angeht, würde ich eher nen Japanischen Motor nehmen.

Falls du was Deutsches mit Leistung haben willst, solltest du eher zu Mercedes greifen.

AMG Triebwerke sind bei weitem Standfester, als die von "M".

 

 

Wenn man zu ABT, Alpina, Schnitzer, etc .. geht, dann lässt man einen Haufen Kohle da, die haben ein eigenes "Programm" für dein Auto und tragen direkt ein.

Was die Garantie angeht..bei Alpina würde BMW wohl nicht "nein" sagen. Ich würde aber vorher nachfragen.

Wenn du selber Hand anlegst:

Den Krümmer, die Kats, die Software, etc.. dann ist das ein bunter mischmasch und es wird ne Einzeleintragung fällig.

Hab mich mal wegen einem Krümmer beim Tüv informiert. Er sagte, das würde in etwa auf 700&#8364; Eintragung hinauslaufen.

Eigentlich müsste sich die Vmax verändern (aber die ist natürlich einprogrammiert!!). 

Wenn die Vmax draußen ist und man nen Krümmer einbaut, müsste man die neue Vmax ermitteln.. da biste dann schon bei Preisen, wo du ein neues Auto kaufen kannst.

Sowas läuft eigentlich immer nur mit VitaminB.


----------



## MasterXoX (23. November 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s0MDY9fl-IA

Aww yeah


----------



## Magogan (23. November 2014)

Hmm, Geld für einen Sportwagen, aber nicht für eine richtige Kamera mit besserer Qualität... Gibt bestimmt welche, die auch geeignet wären, aber egal xD

Sind Ganzjahresreifen wirklich so schlecht? Irgendwie widersprechen sich da die Aussagen von den Leuten... Hab jetzt welche drauf auf meinem BMW E46 325Ci, aber bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich die nicht lieber austauschen soll... Was würdet ihr machen? Geht ja um Sicherheit, da ist es mir egal, ob es teuer ist, ist immer noch billiger als ein Unfall, falls die wirklich unsicherer sind...


----------



## H2OTest (23. November 2014)

Wären meine Ganzjahresreifen nicht noch i.O. würde ich sie austauschen


----------



## eMJay (23. November 2014)

Die können alles aber nichts gut. 

Wo Sommer in der Regel gut bei Trocken und Nass sind und Winter bei Nass und Schnee gut sind, sind Ganzjahresreifen überall vllt. durchschnittlich.... 

Wenn man allerdings zu 99% in der Stadt unterwegs ist die auch noch eben ist, würde ich wahrscheinlich auch keine Winterreifen kaufen.


----------



## Magogan (23. November 2014)

Na ja ich fahr auch Autobahn von Berlin nach Potsdam, immerhin 120 km/h, das zählt wohl nicht als nur in der Stadt fahren, oder? 

Also lieber austauschen, letztens bei Regen bin ich mehrmals fast oder leicht gerutscht und beim Beschleunigen drehen die Reifen immer durch, zumindest mehr als früher. Kommt mir jedenfalls so vor...


----------



## eMJay (24. November 2014)

Mit Allwetterreifen ist es nicht besonders schwer zu rutschen.... das ist glaube ich Standard^^ wie viel Profil ist da noch drauf?


----------



## Aun (24. November 2014)

er fährt doch auf slicks


----------



## eMJay (24. November 2014)

Achso.... die sind super fürn Winter


----------



## Manowar (24. November 2014)

Solche Reifen sind einfach Mist.

Fertig.


----------



## Magogan (24. November 2014)

Sollte noch genug Profil drauf sein, hab die gerade mal so 10000 km weit gefahren. Ich tausch die am Donnerstag aber eh aus.


----------



## Legendary (24. November 2014)

Hmm, Geld für einen Sportwagen, aber nicht für eine richtige Kamera mit besserer Qualität... Gibt bestimmt welche, die auch geeignet wären, aber egal xD
 

 

Hast mal wieder richtig Peilung du Held. Da du eh nur in der Wohnung hockst weißt du auch nicht wofür eine GoPro ist, aber egal.

 

EDIT: @Master: geiles Video!


----------



## Magogan (24. November 2014)

Ich weiß, wofür eine GoPro ist, aber man bekommt bestimmt auch andere Kameras, die ein besseres Bild bieten und trotzdem für den Anwendungszweck geeignet wären... Wie soll so eine kleine Kamera eine gute 4K-Qualität bieten? Find ich genauso lächerlich wie die 4K-Videoaufnahmefunktion von meinem Smartphone...

Steigert ein Getränkehalter eigentlich den Wert des Autos? Und wieso zur Hölle ist sowas nicht serienmäßig in einem Auto für ca. 35000 Euro (Neupreis 2002)?


----------



## Thoor (24. November 2014)

Hat jemand gestern bei Grip die Corvette von Geiger Cars gesehen? Das Ding ist ja einfach nur krank O_O Und dann dieses wunderschöne Design... hach ich hab mich in die ZR1 verliebt  

 

Aber da ist halt noch der AMS Alpha *_*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m7GJWyCB0MA


----------



## MasterXoX (24. November 2014)

Steigert ein Getränkehalter eigentlich den Wert des Autos? Und wieso zur Hölle ist sowas nicht serienmäßig in einem Auto für ca. 35000 Euro (Neupreis 2002)?

 

Anscheinend hat der Erstbesitzer ein Kreuzchen beim Interior Katalog vergessen^^ BMW ist ja dafür bekannt, für jeden Schnickschnack Aufpreis zu nehmen.


----------



## Legendary (24. November 2014)

Ich hab nen Getränkehalter. :> VW hat in Sachen Komfort schon immer gepunktet. Gibt paar Sachen die ich bei anderen Marken wie Opel, Ford oder Seat vermissen würde.

 

Achja btw:

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Läuft bei mir. Letzten Freitagabend und Samstagvormittag eingebaut und voreingestellt. Jetzt noch die komplette Mulde sauber mit Alubutyl dämmen und alles saubermachen wenn schon grad das halbe Auto leer ist und dann alles wieder zusammen und nochmal Soundcheck. In Verbindung mit dem POW172 geht der Axton richtig gut für die gerade mal 100W Leistung. Schön dezent und doch Pegel und Druck, bin schließlich keine 18 mehr mit Mords Basskiste.


----------



## Schrottinator (24. November 2014)

Kein Bock auf Ersatzrad oder kommt das wo anders hin?


----------



## Aun (24. November 2014)

nur 100watt?


----------



## Legendary (25. November 2014)

Ersatzrad brauch ich nicht mehr. Da ohnehin jetzt dann 17 Zoll draufkommen wären die eh zu groß für die Mulde. Hatte übrigens in all den Jahren noch nie nen platten. Ich hoffe das bleibt auch so.
Ja "nur" 100w.  bei den etons war ich mir auch nicht sicher weil die nur ans radio kamen aber die Teile pegeln ziemlich nett, würde die nicht mehr hergeben. Außerdem bin ich wie gesagt aus dem kistenalter raus. Hatte früher alles von audio system, das waren natürlich andere Dimensionen.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (25. November 2014)

Redet bitte Deutsch...


----------



## Manowar (25. November 2014)

Ich finde die Autoszene in Japan echt nicht toll  

Es macht mit sicherheit Spaß, wenn man auf einem Treffen ist, aus jedem Kofferraum eine andere laute Musik spielt und man, wegen den Autos, einen epileptischen Anfall bekommt  

Die Autos tun mir alle so leid.

 

Aber ich muss zugeben..die RWB Porsche sind irgendwie schweine geil.

 

 

Was Sound im Auto angeht, bin ich voll dafür. Will mir dafür aber auch nicht alles "verbasteln".

Ich finde die Lösung aus den neuen Autos echt klasse. Da sind die Subwoofer unter den Sitzen.

Hab mich aber noch nie drüber schlau gemacht, ob man sowas nachrüsten kann, weil ich mit meinem Sound zufrieden bin


----------



## Ogil (25. November 2014)

Subwoofer unter den Sitzen ist keine so neue Idee - das war fuer mein Auto auch schon eine Option. Mitte der 80er! In meinem allerdings nicht drin. Wobei in einem MR2-Mk1 Innenbeschallung halt schon ein wenig sinnfrei ist. Wenn man da ueber den Motor noch was gescheit hoeren will, muss man so weit aufdrehen, dass ich es zumindest schon nicht mehr als angenehm empfinde.


----------



## Manowar (25. November 2014)

Ah das ist mir neu 

Dann ists mir erst recht schleierhaft, warum es da nicht zig Nachrüstsätze gibt.


----------



## Aun (25. November 2014)

damit die ganzen kaputten auch noch den letzten rest ihres höhrvermögens verlieren ^^


----------



## polterer82 (25. November 2014)

Jemand Erfahrung mit dem http://www.mobile.de/modellverzeichnis/opel/insignia.html hier. Wie ist das Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis, und wie zuverlässig ist der Wagen? Würde mich über genauere Infos und Erfahrungen sehr freuen.


----------



## Manowar (25. November 2014)

damit die ganzen kaputten auch noch den letzten rest ihres höhrvermögens verlieren ^^

 

Mir gehts schon lange nicht mehr darum, meine Ohren kaputt zu machen.

Dafür hatte ich nen E36  

 

Geht einfach um schönen Sound und da sind die tiefen Töne nunmal auch nötig 

 

 

Polterer, tut mir Leid, ich kenne mich mit Opel nicht aus.

Bei den Gebrauchtwagen-Preisen würde ich aber wohl woanders schauen.

Die Werkstätten nehmen so ziemlich genau das selbe.. ob VAG,BMW, Mercedes oder wer auch immer (Volvo ist arsch teuer).

Ist aber wohl einfach Geschmackssache.

Such einfach mal nach einem passenden Autoforum (gibt über so ziemlich jedes Modell ein Forum) und finds heraus


----------



## Legendary (25. November 2014)

Ah das ist mir neu 
Dann ists mir erst recht schleierhaft, warum es da nicht zig Nachrüstsätze gibt.


Gibts doch? Z.b. Eton bietet da was an. Ist aber nix für mich, die Dinger erzeugen nicht genug Druck für mich. Da ist der sub in der Mulde schon minimum. Bissl rückenmassage brauch ich schließlich auch.  

Achja...seit wann hat übrigens laute Musik was mit gehirnzellen verballern zu tun? Man muss unterscheiden zwischen 18er jähriger bimbo mit der magnatrolle und den 30 Euro Lautsprechern auf der Hutablage die einfach nur erbärmlichen Krach machen und guten Systemen, die aus vernünftig verbauten hochwertigen Komponenten mit Dämmung bestehen und richtig guten Klang UND Pegel machen. Hab schon paar Lieder zum Testen laufen lassen, auch bis maximum und es ist ziemlich geil wenn z.b. von Ariana grande - problems der Refrain einsetzt und die hochtöner glasklar dir die Ohren wegplärren und dann der bass fegt. Ohne klappern, ohne krachen, einfach nur klang in laut das man Gänsehaut bekommt. [emoji6] da ich gerne und viel Musik höre war es sowieso nur eine Frage der Zeit bis der kam. Wenn ich zu Weihnachten gesegnet werde und viel Glück hab kommt dieses Jahr auch noch eine neue Headunit. Doppel DIN mit BT und Mirroring von Sony. [emoji106]


----------



## Thoor (25. November 2014)

Ich finde die Autoszene in Japan echt nicht toll  

Es macht mit sicherheit Spaß, wenn man auf einem Treffen ist, aus jedem Kofferraum eine andere laute Musik spielt und man, wegen den Autos, einen epileptischen Anfall bekommt  

Die Autos tun mir alle so leid.

 

Aber ich muss zugeben..die RWB Porsche sind irgendwie schweine geil.

 

Naja, die Japaner selber kommen immer mehr von diesem ganzen Reiskocherplastikmüsli Scheiss weg. Wird wieder vermehrt auf JDM, bzw. Rennsport gesetzt, das ist im Moment ganz gross am kommen (Formular Drift beispielsweise). Mir gefallen all diese Kackkarren auch nicht, aber das ist wohl Geschmacksache. Die Jungs gibts auch in Deutschland... Ich könnt jedesmal kotzen wenn ich an nem Golf 3 nen Audi Single Frame Grill und M3 Mirrors sehe...

 

Und RWB ist einfach nur krank, obwohl ja viele 911 Liebhaber Akai am liebsten verprügeln würden... da gehen wohl die Meinungen auseinander

 

Das sind für mich einfach allesamt schön gemachte Fahrzeuge, vorallem der Evo bei 1:26:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2-u56-4XIiU

(Ja es hat auch nicht japanische Fahrzeuge dabei, aber auch die sind saugeil  )

 

Dein Verstärker hat echt nur 100W Legendary? o_o Funktioniert das überhaupt? Meiner hat schon "nur" 600W und das reicht gerade mal für bisschen unterstützenden Bass.... Ist aber auch Alpine inkl. Woofer... Hab ich glattweg an nem Wettbewerb gewonnen und leistet seit Jahren treue Dienste  Ich würde einfach den gesammten Innenraum wirklich gut dämmen (Bittum Matten oder ähnliches). Bei mir kommt nun langsam aber sicher das grosse Scheppern nach all den Jahren Bass im Auto <_<


----------



## Manowar (26. November 2014)

Du stehst ja eh nur auf komische Autos  

Ich kann asiatischen Autos echt garnichts abgewinnen.

Gibt da echt wenige Ausnahmen:

Honda NSX

1-2 Lexus

Skyline/GTR

 

Aus dem Video gefällt mir nur der flotte Feger bei 0:50


----------



## Carcharoth (26. November 2014)

Kein Bock auf Ersatzrad oder kommt das wo anders hin?

 

Is doch egal, nun kann er Musik hören, während er auf den TCS/ADAC wartet


----------



## Manowar (26. November 2014)

Pannenset kaufen und gut ist.

Ich gehe mal nicht davon aus, dass er riesige Reifen auf seinem Auto hat


----------



## Legendary (26. November 2014)

Dein Verstärker hat echt nur 100W Legendary? o_o Funktioniert das überhaupt? Meiner hat schon "nur" 600W und das reicht gerade mal für bisschen unterstützenden Bass.... Ist aber auch Alpine inkl. Woofer... Hab ich glattweg an nem Wettbewerb gewonnen und leistet seit Jahren treue Dienste  Ich würde einfach den gesammten Innenraum wirklich gut dämmen (Bittum Matten oder ähnliches). Bei mir kommt nun langsam aber sicher das grosse Scheppern nach all den Jahren Bass im Auto <_<



Ja 100w. Bevor ich mehr erkläre bitte axton axb20stp in Google eingeben und den test der car hifi lesen. Der kommt nicht umsonst als Testsieger aus dem rennen. Der ist nicht mal eingespielt und geht jetzt schon brutal. Es sind nicht immer die Watt sondern der gute Wirkungsgrad. Ist wie mit den Megapixeln bei Kameras.
Zum Thema Dämmung poste ich später wenn ich daheim bin mal paar Fotos...keine sorge, ich dämme gut. [emoji6]

Mano: diese Saison waren es 6,5 x 16 auf 205/45/R16. Diesen Winter kommen wahrscheinlich 7,5 x 17 auf 195/35/R17. Klein würde ich das jetzt nimmer nennen.


----------



## H2OTest (26. November 2014)

würde gerne 195 / 50 R15 fahren, da ist aber kein geld für da


----------



## Legendary (26. November 2014)

würde gerne 195 / 50 R15 fahren, da ist aber kein geld für da

 

Huiui doch so fulminant.      

 

EDIT: Wie versprochen...

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 

Bilder von den Türen hab ich leider nicht. Außenblech und AGT sind doppelt mit Alubutyl und OCA gedämmt. Da die Etons ziemlichen Druck haben war das auch nötig, da die Türen so abartig gescheppert haben. Das fällt jetzt aber sowieso wieder ein wenig weg weil ich natürlich den Bass vorne auf 0 gesetzt hab um mehr Pegel zu erreichen. Das Dämmen hat sich trotzdem absolut gelohnt weil man nur dadurch die volle Leistung abrufen kann, davor verliert sich der Schall in der Tür und durch Vibrationen. Natürlich darf man auch vernünftige LS-Ringe nicht vergessen, am besten aus MDF.


----------



## H2OTest (26. November 2014)

Legendary  dann könnte ich die Reifen selber aufziehen (und ich finde die Kombi sieht gut aus) udn mann genug Tiefgang erreichen. Finde so wirklich extrem krass gezogene Reifen nicht schön sondern eher ein Guter Sitz und vorallem Sicherheit. Wenn ich richtung 17 Zoll gehen würde müsste ich für entsprechenden Tiefgang Bördeln


----------



## Legendary (26. November 2014)

195er sind auf einer 7er Felge eh nicht extrem gezogen. Das wären eher die 165/35 R17 von Nankang die dann Platz auf einer 7,5er Felge finden. 

 

Siehe:

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

DAS ist pervers!


----------



## Aun (27. November 2014)

das ist nicht pervers, dass ist für leute ohne sinn im leben und kleinen p*****. mago greif zu, die gibts bestimmt auch mit bmw logo


----------



## Magogan (27. November 2014)

Ne, hab doch schon neue 19-Zoll-Felgen mit 235/35 Reifen


----------



## Manowar (27. November 2014)

Mano: diese Saison waren es 6,5 x 16 auf 205/45/R16. Diesen Winter kommen wahrscheinlich 7,5 x 17 auf 195/35/R17. Klein würde ich das jetzt nimmer nennen.

 

 

Ich dachte dieses Reifenpannenspray wäre nur bis zu einer bestimmten Größe zulässig (habe mich gerade eines besseren belehrt).

Deswegen hatte ich das gesagt


----------

